# Indonesia Aerospace Forum



## Indos

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI)* is an Indonesian state owned enterprise that was established in 1976. PTDI manufacturing site is in Bandung, Indonesia.

The company main products are aircrafts, aircraft structure component, aircraft services, and engineering. PTDI Assembly Lines produce various types of CN235 under TC for civil or military transport, maritime patrol, surveillance, and coast guard.

Other than those, the Assembly Lines also produce under licenses the NC212-200, NAS332 Super Puma and NBell412-EP. Under the Strategic Agreement with Airbus Military, the PTDI Assembly Line produces NC212-400 and the PTDI Delivery Center will soon start deliveries of the CN295 from Bandung Indonesia. PTDI has delivered over 400 aircraft to 49 civil and military operators.

PTDI Manufacturing produces aircraft parts, components, tools and fixtures for A320/321/330/340/350/380 of Airbus, for MK2 and EC725 of Eurocopter and for CN235, C212-400 and C295 of Airbus Military.

PTDI Aircraft Services provides maintenance, overhaul, repair, alteration and logistic support for CN235, Bell412, BO-105, NC-212-100/200, NAS332 Super Puma, B737-200/300/400/500, A320, Fokker 100, and Fokker 27.

PTDI Engineering provides engineering services and analysis and flight simulators.




*Aircraft Integration *

Assembly & Integrations of :
- CN235-220 (Produced & Delivered 57 units, 5 units back orders)
- NC-212-200 (Produced & Delivered 102 units)
- Helikopter NBO-105 ( Produced & Delivered 122units, stop production @2008)
- Helikopter BELL-412 (Produced & Delivered 33units )
- Helikopter NAS-332C1 (Produced & Delivered 20 units)
- ILS & Customer-Supports



*Aerostructure*
Produce Tooling and airframe Components of :
- Airbus A380/A320/A321/A340/A350
- Boeing B-747/B-777/B-787
- Eurocopter MK-2 (EC225/EC725)
- Airbus Military CN235/C295/C212-400




*Aircraft Service*
Provide Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Alteration of:
- PTDI Products: CN235, NC-212-100/200, NBELL-412, NBO-105, NSA-330 and NAS-332
- Non PTDI Products: B737-200/300/400/500, Cesna172, Enstrom 480B, BK-117 and Bell-212
Spares Support
General Aviation Business



*Technology and Development *
Technology and Development - PT Dirgantara Indonesia as one of directorate under PT Dirgantara Indonesia has capability and experience in the area of Engineering Design and Product Development, Simulation Technology, System Integration and Maintenance for Defense and Security System, Information Technology and also a training and laboratories facilities.


Hopefully, this aircraft industry will become an efficient and adaptable business institution. Dirgantara Indonesia cover an area of 86,98 hectares of building. The production activities of the company are sustained by 232 units of various machinery and equipment. Apart from this, there are some other equipment spread over in various assembly lines, laboratories, and service & maintenance units.

Dirgantara Indonesia

*Aircraft maker RAI teams *
*up with Dassault Systemes *
*for R80 project *

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, April 08 2014, 5:32 PM

Local aircraft maker PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) has teamed up with France-based software producer Dassault Systemes to design and manufacture the firm’s regional turboprop R80 aircraft.

"PT RAI will install platform designed by Dassault Systemes, 3DEXPERIENCE, to support the collaborative engineering and manufacturing works," RAI president director Agung Nugroho said in Jakarta on Tuesday on the sidelines of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signing ceremony as quoted by kontan.co.id.

RAI, established by PT Ilthabi Rekatama and PT Eagle Capital, belongs to Indonesia's former president cum aerospace veteran BJ Habibie. It is expected that the R80, designed with 80 seats, will take its maiden flight in 2017.

Agung was optimistic that the software designs for the new plane would be finished on time.

He refused to comment on the deal both companies sealed during the signing ceremony, but he said that RAI had allocated US$1 billion for the R80 project. (nfo/nvn)

Aircraft maker RAI teams up with Dassault Systemes for R80 project | The Jakarta Post










Ilham Habibie (PT RAI)

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Indos

*RI sending KFX jet-fighter production team to South Korea*

Senin, 11 Juli 2011 18:22 WIB | 5.150 Views

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia is sending a KFX warplane production engineering team to South Korea as part of a cooperation agreement between the two nations to produce jet-fighters, a defense ministry official said here on Monday.

The team is composed of personnel from the Indonesian Air Force, Bandung-based Institute of Technology (ITB) and Indonesian aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI).

Defense Ministry Secretary General Rear Marshal Erris Heriyanto said the team received an award from Defense Minister Purnomo Yusgiantoro here on Monday.

Erris said that Indonesia and South Korea had agreed to cooperate in the production of KFX warplanes in Seoul, South Korea, on July 15, 2010.

Virtually, the KFX jet-fighter production project is an old project by the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF) which only now could it be realized.

The idea of the project came from South Korean President Kim Dae Jung on March 2001 to replace older planes like F-4D/E Phantom II and F-5E/F Tiger.

Compared with F-16, KFX is projected to have an attack radius 50 percent higher, better avionic system and better anti radar (stealth) capability.

Erris said that Indonesia tried to do its best to meet its need for main weaponry system, including in the development of warplanes.

Therefore, Indonesia agreed to cooperate with South Korea, he added.

On the occasion, the two sides agreed that 80 percent of the funding would borne by partner country while the remaining 20 percent by Indonesia.

He said that the cooperation for the development of the 4.5 generation warplanes would be carried out in three stages, namely technological development in the 2011-2012 period, engineering and manufacturing and the third stage is the production phase.

Erris said that both sides agreed to produce some 150 to 200 units of KFX of which Indonesia would get 50 units.

"The three units would meet the need of three combat air-borne squadrons," he said.
(Uu.A014/HAJM)

RI sending KFX jet-fighter production team to South Korea - ANTARA News









C 103

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

CN-235 MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Excellent development, Indonesia !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent development, Indonesia !



Thanks bro .....

This is our new baby....

*PT DI receives order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes*
Sabtu, 8 Maret 2014 00:22 WIB | 1.846 Views






Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesias aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia has received an order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes for domestic transportation.

"They have to be manufactured soon. We will design the airplane this year and assemble it next year. By 2015, we hope it will have flown," the companys president director, Budi Santoso, said during the Industry Minister MS Hidayats visit to the company along with the Minister of National Development Planning Armida Alisjahbana here on Friday.

He said most of the planes were ordered by domestic airline companies and regional governments.

He admitted that the orders were still in the form of memorandums of understanding.

"Usually a memorandum of understanding comes first and only after the airplane is flying a contract is signed," he said.

He added that an N219 plane can carry 19 passengers and so it has the potential for use in the country. He estimated that the need for it could reach to 100 to 150 airplanes.

"Our sales target has been set at a minimum of 100. Our priority is to meet the domestic demand before it is exported to neighboring countries," he said.

The companys marketing vice president, Arie Wibowo, meanwhile said so far PT DI has signed MOUs for the sales of 120 planes, with 50 of them already confirmed, 50 others potential and 20 to PT Merpati Nusantara, which is now still not operating.

"The price of N219 planes is competitive as compared to that of the Twin Otter and the Cessna Caravan," he said.

He said N219 is sold at only US$4-5 million per unit, while the Twin Otter and the Cessna Caravan could reach US$6-7 million per unit.

The director general of high technology-based prime industries, Budi Darmadi, said N219 is suitable for conditions in Indonesia that need many short-haul flights and have many short runways.

"Initially the type was designed for Papua that is hilly and is difficult to access by land transportation," he said.

He added that the aircraft only needs about 500 meters of runway to land, so it is suitable for feeder flights of mostly two hours duration.(*)

PT DI receives order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Thanks bro .....
> 
> This is our new baby....
> 
> *PT DI receives order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes*
> Sabtu, 8 Maret 2014 00:22 WIB | 1.846 Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - Indonesias aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia has received an order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes for domestic transportation.
> 
> "They have to be manufactured soon. We will design the airplane this year and assemble it next year. By 2015, we hope it will have flown," the companys president director, Budi Santoso, said during the Industry Minister MS Hidayats visit to the company along with the Minister of National Development Planning Armida Alisjahbana here on Friday.
> 
> He said most of the planes were ordered by domestic airline companies and regional governments.
> 
> He admitted that the orders were still in the form of memorandums of understanding.
> 
> "Usually a memorandum of understanding comes first and only after the airplane is flying a contract is signed," he said.
> 
> He added that an N219 plane can carry 19 passengers and so it has the potential for use in the country. He estimated that the need for it could reach to 100 to 150 airplanes.
> 
> "Our sales target has been set at a minimum of 100. Our priority is to meet the domestic demand before it is exported to neighboring countries," he said.
> 
> The companys marketing vice president, Arie Wibowo, meanwhile said so far PT DI has signed MOUs for the sales of 120 planes, with 50 of them already confirmed, 50 others potential and 20 to PT Merpati Nusantara, which is now still not operating.
> 
> "The price of N219 planes is competitive as compared to that of the Twin Otter and the Cessna Caravan," he said.
> 
> He said N219 is sold at only US$4-5 million per unit, while the Twin Otter and the Cessna Caravan could reach US$6-7 million per unit.
> 
> The director general of high technology-based prime industries, Budi Darmadi, said N219 is suitable for conditions in Indonesia that need many short-haul flights and have many short runways.
> 
> "Initially the type was designed for Papua that is hilly and is difficult to access by land transportation," he said.
> 
> He added that the aircraft only needs about 500 meters of runway to land, so it is suitable for feeder flights of mostly two hours duration.(*)
> 
> PT DI receives order to manufacture about 100 N219 planes - ANTARA News




Really impressive, bro. First the RI has a growing shipbuilding capability, now aeronautic capabilities. Future is very bright for Indonesia..!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NarThoD

Peaceful Rise of Indonesia?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

@Indos bro,

I really admire the Makassar class ship of the Indonesian Navy,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indos

*Regio Aviasi Industri to Manufacture Planes by 2018*

By Francezka Nangoy on 05:48 pm Apr 09, 2014





Aerospace in Indonesia has the potential to emulate Mexico. (JG Photo/Rezza Estily)

*Jakarta.* Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri plans to start local production of passenger aircraft from 2018, to tap local demand.

Agung Nugroho, president director of RAI, told reporters on Tuesday that the company was planning to build 400 units of the R80 turboprop passenger aircraft over 20 years.

He said RAI was now in the final stage of its preliminary design for the aircraft, which will have a carrying capacity of between 80 and 90 passengers.

The company will soon enter the second phase of the project, which involves detail design and prototype manufacturing.

Serial production of the aircraft will start in 2018.

RAI will collaborate with state aviation manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia to produce the aircraft, Agung said.

RAI is affiliated with former Indonesian president B.J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie.

Agung said the aircraft will meet demand from local airlines. Indonesia’s aviation industry has grown by 19 percent per annum in the past few years.

“We have signed letters of intent with two national airlines — KalStar Aviation and NAM Air,” Agung said.

He said NAM Air — a unit of Sriwijaya Air — plans to buy 100 of the R80 planes, while KalStar, a Pontianak-based airline, plans to buy 25.

Agung said RAI’s biggest competitor in Indonesia was Italian-French aircraft builder ATR (Avions de Transport Regional, or Aerei da Transporto Regionale) and Bombardier of Brazil.

He said RAI’s aircraft will have bigger capacity and better fuel efficiency than the ATR and Bombardier aircraft.

Agung did not reveal the investment amount required to build the planes.

RAI president commissioner Ilham Habibie said the company planned to further develop the R80 to a capacity of 100 passengers.

“Indonesia, as an archipelagic country, will always need air transport. Smaller planes are also needed for island-hopping,” Ilham said.

He added that beside KalStar Aviation and NAM Air, other national airlines that were interested in the R80 were Wings Air, Sky Aviation, Citilink and Merpati Nusantara.

RAI on Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding with France’s Dassault Systemes to help with the production of R80. Dassault Systemes will provide the platforms and solutions in detail design and manufacturing of the plane.

Citilink is the low-cost unit of Garuda Indonesia.

Regio Aviasi Industri to Manufacture Planes by 2018 | The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia branch office at Seatle, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Indos said:


> *PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI)* is an Indonesian state owned enterprise that was established in 1976. PTDI manufacturing site is in Bandung, Indonesia.
> 
> The company main products are aircrafts, aircraft structure component, aircraft services, and engineering. PTDI Assembly Lines produce various types of CN235 under TC for civil or military transport, maritime patrol, surveillance, and coast guard.
> 
> Other than those, the Assembly Lines also produce under licenses the NC212-200, NAS332 Super Puma and NBell412-EP. Under the Strategic Agreement with Airbus Military, the PTDI Assembly Line produces NC212-400 and the PTDI Delivery Center will soon start deliveries of the CN295 from Bandung Indonesia. PTDI has delivered over 400 aircraft to 49 civil and military operators.
> 
> PTDI Manufacturing produces aircraft parts, components, tools and fixtures for A320/321/330/340/350/380 of Airbus, for MK2 and EC725 of Eurocopter and for CN235, C212-400 and C295 of Airbus Military.
> 
> PTDI Aircraft Services provides maintenance, overhaul, repair, alteration and logistic support for CN235, Bell412, BO-105, NC-212-100/200, NAS332 Super Puma, B737-200/300/400/500, A320, Fokker 100, and Fokker 27.
> 
> PTDI Engineering provides engineering services and analysis and flight simulators.
> 
> 
> 
> *Aircraft Integration *
> 
> Assembly & Integrations of :
> - CN235-220 (Produced & Delivered 57 units, 5 units back orders)
> - NC-212-200 (Produced & Delivered 102 units)
> - Helikopter NBO-105 ( Produced & Delivered 122units, stop production @2008)
> - Helikopter BELL-412 (Produced & Delivered 33units )
> - Helikopter NAS-332C1 (Produced & Delivered 20 units)
> - ILS & Customer-Supports
> 
> 
> 
> *Aerostructure*
> Produce Tooling and airframe Components of :
> - Airbus A380/A320/A321/A340/A350
> - Boeing B-747/B-777/B-787
> - Eurocopter MK-2 (EC225/EC725)
> - Airbus Military CN235/C295/C212-400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aircraft Service*
> Provide Maintenance, Repair, Overhaul and Alteration of:
> - PTDI Products: CN235, NC-212-100/200, NBELL-412, NBO-105, NSA-330 and NAS-332
> - Non PTDI Products: B737-200/300/400/500, Cesna172, Enstrom 480B, BK-117 and Bell-212
> Spares Support
> General Aviation Business
> 
> 
> 
> *Technology and Development *
> Technology and Development - PT Dirgantara Indonesia as one of directorate under PT Dirgantara Indonesia has capability and experience in the area of Engineering Design and Product Development, Simulation Technology, System Integration and Maintenance for Defense and Security System, Information Technology and also a training and laboratories facilities.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this aircraft industry will become an efficient and adaptable business institution. Dirgantara Indonesia cover an area of 86,98 hectares of building. The production activities of the company are sustained by 232 units of various machinery and equipment. Apart from this, there are some other equipment spread over in various assembly lines, laboratories, and service & maintenance units.
> 
> Dirgantara Indonesia
> 
> *Aircraft maker RAI teams *
> *up with Dassault Systemes *
> *for R80 project *
> 
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, April 08 2014, 5:32 PM
> 
> Local aircraft maker PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) has teamed up with France-based software producer Dassault Systemes to design and manufacture the firm’s regional turboprop R80 aircraft.
> 
> "PT RAI will install platform designed by Dassault Systemes, 3DEXPERIENCE, to support the collaborative engineering and manufacturing works," RAI president director Agung Nugroho said in Jakarta on Tuesday on the sidelines of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signing ceremony as quoted by kontan.co.id.
> 
> RAI, established by PT Ilthabi Rekatama and PT Eagle Capital, belongs to Indonesia's former president cum aerospace veteran BJ Habibie. It is expected that the R80, designed with 80 seats, will take its maiden flight in 2017.
> 
> Agung was optimistic that the software designs for the new plane would be finished on time.
> 
> He refused to comment on the deal both companies sealed during the signing ceremony, but he said that RAI had allocated US$1 billion for the R80 project. (nfo/nvn)
> 
> Aircraft maker RAI teams up with Dassault Systemes for R80 project | The Jakarta Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilham Habibie (PT RAI)



Excellent development,i didn't knew Indonesia was present in aerospace sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Echo_419 said:


> Excellent development,i didn't knew Indonesia was present in aerospace sector



Thanks bro,

Actually we have been developing aircraft since long time ago, the first big project is CN-235 in early1980's

CASA/IPTN CN-235 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The CASA/IPTN CN-235 is a medium-range twin-engined transport plane that was jointly developed by CASA of Spain and Indonesian manufacturer IPTN, as a regional airliner and military transport. Its primary military roles include maritim patrol, surveilence, and air transport. Its largest user is Turkey which has 50 aircraft.

*Design and development*
The project was a joint venture between (CASA) and Indonesian Aerospace (_PT. Dirgantara Indonesia_), formerly known as IPTN, which formed Airtech to manage the programme. The partnership applied only to the Series 10 and Series 100/110, with later versions being developed independently. Over 230 of all versions of CN-235 are in service and have accumulated more than 500,000 flight hours.

Design began in January 1980 with first flight on 11 November 1983. Spanish and Indonesian certification was on 20 June 1986; the first flight of the production aircraft was on 19 August 1986 and FAA type approval was granted on 3 December 1986. The aircraft entered service on 1 March 1988

We also developed another big plane independently (without western company help) in 1990's:

IPTN N-250 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The IPTN N-250 is a regional aircraft commuter turboprop, an original design by the Indonesian firm IPTN (Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara) (now Indonesian Aerospace), N letter in front of -250 stands for Nurtanio and 250 denotes a twin-engined aircraft with a capacity of 50 passengers. The First prototype was named _Gatotkaca_ after a character from the epic Mahabrata. The Second Prototype was named "Krincing Wesi". The third and Fourth prototypes was planned to be named "Putut Guritno" and "Koco Negoro" respectively. This aircraft was IPTN's first major effort to win the market share of the regional turboprop class of 50–70 seat airliners. The aircraft was the star exhibit at the 1996 Indonesian Air Show in Cengkareng, but its development was eventually cancelled after the Asian Financial Crisis of 1998.










N-250

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUz

Good going Indonesia.

Hopefully, Indonesia will become a true powerhouse..and an example of a peaceful, prosperous Muslim country for rest of the Islamic World..

Turkey, Indonesia, Malaysia etc. are countries that are doing good (Mashallah) in troubled times for Muslim World...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Indos bro,
> 
> I really admire the Makassar class ship of the Indonesian Navy,



Thanks bro, I hope in the future PT PAL Indonesia can realize this big ship....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Indos said:


> Thanks bro, I hope in the future PT PAL Indonesia can realize this big ship....



Ships looks good but what's up with the Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## United westand

great potential supplier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Indos said:


> CN-235 MPA




wowIndonesia can manufacture planes? Impressive. never knew that. Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*R80 Product Specification - Next Generation Turboprop Aircraft










*
*Number of Passenger* 80 - 92 Pax
*Speed* 
Economical Speed 290 Knots
Maximum Speed 330 Knots
*Range* 
Design Range at 7600 kg Payload 800 Nm
Range at maximum Payload 8,780 kg 400 Nm
*Payload* 
Design Payload at 800 Nm 7600 Kg
Maximum Payload at 400 Nm 8780 Kg
*Altitude* 
Maximum Cruising Altitude 25,000 Ft
OEI Altitude 17,500 Ft
*Field Performance* 
Take Off Field Length, ISA, SL 4,500 Ft
Landing Field Length, ISA, SL 4,500 ft
*Propulsion* 
Twin Turboprops 4,600 Shp
Propeller Diameter, 6 Blades 13,5 Ft
*Weight* 
Maximum Take Off Weight 27,500 Kg
Operating Empty Weight 16,900 Kg
















*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

hmm GMF is part of our aerospace industries, so with other company who produce radar, simulator for fighter and other parts supplier. I have the list and profile companies but it will took a while for me to find it in my other disc memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia product

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## katarabhumi

I'm waiting for this :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

*From Bumblebee To Gandiwa : Indonesia’s Indigenous Attack Helicopters*
*http://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpre...iwa-indonesias-indigenous-attack-helicopters/*
Posted on November 8, 2012 by hafiz

The Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) has been producing MBB Bo-105 under license for several decades now. Some of these NBo-105, as the helicopter is known locally, were converted into armed helicopter in use with TNI-AD’s Army Aviation (PENERBAD). Suffice to say that NBo-105 has been produced in large numbers that the IAe has truly master the technology behind this type of helicopter.





TNI-AD’s PENERBAD has always seen the attack helicopter as force multiplier that supports its ground troops. Nevertheless, the Army has acquired 5 Mil Mi-35 Hind from Russia and has inducted them into Skadron 31. The operation of the Hinds has helped them to develop doctrine and tactics pertaining the utilisation of attack helicopter in combat hence in 2011, there has been plan to acquire up to 8 Boeing AH-64D Longbow Apache from the US. The Apache is no doubt, the most capable attack helicopter available today, but along with its state of the art capabilities comes the hefty price tag which has causes the Indonesian Government to postpone the plan to acquire them at least for several years.





True to the Indonesian ingenuity, the IAe has come up with its own local design of attack helicopter which is based from the dynamics of its locally produce NBo-105. The Bumblebee-001, as the attack helicopter proposal was known could be considered as a light attack helicopter with tandem seat configuration and armed with rockets and machine gun pod.























Later, IAe has come up with another concept design of Indonesian attack helicopter which utilises the dynamics of IAe NB-412, another helicopter which has been locally built in Indonesia which is based on Bell 412 helicopter. This new attack helicopter design, known as the Gandiwa (Rajuna’s bow) also incorporate tandem seat configuration but is more capable than the Bumblebee.

















Powered by 2 Pratt and Whitney engines, it could reach the maximum speed of 140 knots with service ceiling of 2,000 feet. Projected weapon of the Gandiwa include M230 chain gun, Hydra 70 or CRV 7 rockets as well as Helffire missiles and Stinger missiles fitted on the four pylon stations on the stub wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Some Indonesian made UAV





Smart Eagle 2, PT Aviator Teknologi Indonesia










UAV Sriti (BPPT (Government Agency)






UAV Puna (BPPT)











Josaphat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo project

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

*Avionic system devices ready for export *

Wahyoe Boediwardhana and Indra Harsaputra, The Jakarta Post, Surabaya, East Java | The Archipelago | Sat, May 26 2012, 10:49 AM


A privately-run company based in Surabaya, East Java, is ready to export avionic system devices, thanks to its success in developing devices considered reliable for testing the endurance of the avionic systems of a jet fighter.

PT Infoglobal Teknologi Semesta (ITS) has developed two devices by modifying a rice milling machine and a bread toaster, respectively, claiming that these devices are capable of performing vibration tests and heater tests of the avionic systems found on board the British Aerospace-made Hawk 100 and Hawk 200.

“We are ready to export our avionic-system products that will be used to upgrade the 18 Hawk 100 and 200 jet fighters belonging to the Malaysian air force,” ITS CEO Johannes Adi Sasongko said on Thursday.

He assured that the vibration and heater test devices made aviation-system products compatible in the global market. ITS also hoped to export other products to Malaysia, including a multi-purpose display (MPD), digital video recorder (DVR), heads-up display monitor (Hudson) and a radar display unit (RDU). 

The first two devices are used in the Hawk 100 and 200 jet fighters, while the Hudson is only for the Hawk 100 and the RDU is only used in the Hawk 200.

The devices have been used in 10 Hawk 100/200 fighters belonging to the Indonesian Air Force. The devices reportedly surprised British Aerospace during the Singapore Air Show recently.

The development of devices, according to Johannes, is expected to meet the Indonesian Hawk squadron’s need for spare parts, thus averting their premature grounding.

“We felt challenged to help ‘upgrade’ our own jet fighter facilities despite all the limitations that we have,” he said.

PT Sari Bahari in Malang, East Java has had similar success. Previously producing car and motorcycle exhaust systems, the company has now managed to produce bombs — both for battle and practice — for the sophisticated Sukhoi 27SK and 30MK jet fighters.

“In the near future, we will start exporting 522 70 mm smoke warhead rockets [smoke bombs] for the Chilean air force,” PT Sari Bahari owner Ricky Hendrik Egam said.

The company, Ricky said, has been entrusted by Armaco, a Bulgarian bomb producer, to be its partner in Indonesia since March. As such, PT Sari Bahari was given a guarantee to benefit from technology transfers from Armaco in the manufacturing of fuses.

“The fuse is the most vital part of a bomb. If we can produce our own fuses, then we will no longer be dependent on other countries to meet with our need for bombs, rockets, missiles and torpedoes for submarines. Indonesia should be proud about this,” Ricky said.

He said Indonesia used to produce only bullets with limited calibers, bomb casings, warheads and ammunition fillings.

Avionic system devices ready for export | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*A Busy Year For LAPAN*
*http://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.com/2013/04/15/a-busy-year-for-lapan/*
Posted on April 15, 2013 by hafizuddinsulaiman

The Indoesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (_Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional – _LAPAN) will be very busy this year following a stream of activities and programs which have been planned along 2013 as well as the coming years.

The space agency will be preparing the facilities and equipment needed to build its third indigenous satellite to be known as LAPAN A3. The agency will also started to complete its LAPAN A4 initial design concept by this year.





The locally developed rockets namely the RX-122, RX-200, RX-320, RX-450 and RX-550 are also planned to be test launched this year at Morotai. Indonesian made cruise missile prototypes namely RKX-200EDF (Electric Ducted Fan) and RKX-200TJ (Turbo Jet) are also slated to be tested this year.







 



LAPAN will also played an active part for the development of IAe N219 STOL aircraft. It will also involved in Indonesia’s future aerospace projects namely the N-245 (2015-2016) and N-270 (2017-2022) turboprop transport aircraft. The N-245 is the development of Airbus/IAe CN-235.http://malaysiaflyingherald.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/lapan_e.png http://malaysiaflyingherald.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/nusawiru3.jpg





The agency will also developed a two seat surveillance aircraft based on the Icon A-5 aircraft. To be known as LAPAN Surveillance Aircraft-01 (LSA-01), an optionally piloted vehicle (OPV) variant of the aircraft shall also being jointly developed with Germany’s Berlin Technical University (TUB), the very same university which co-developed the TUBSAT-LAPAN microsatellite.




Icon A-5 amphibious lightplane





LAPAN will also concentrates on the development of its LAPAN Surveillance UAV (LUS) family. Focus shall be given on its LSU-02 and LSU-03 prototypes which could be used for disaster mitigation, agricultural, forestry and military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

CN-212 200 in production process at Indonesian Aerospace Industries





CN-235 220 MPA/ASW made by PT DI






N-219 in Development Phase






Indonesian made CN-212 for Thailand agricultural and forestry department















hohoho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eazzy

Damn I was not aware Indonesian Aerospace industry was so advanced...

Damn I was not aware Indonesian Aerospace industry was so advanced...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

PT LEN industries successfully installed Maritime patrol and surveillance system onto CN-212, the system called Retimax 2000 has been used by Indonesian Naval forces for surveillance and patrolling mission to protect the boundaries of Republic Indonesia from foreign incursions. 

_BUMN PT Len bidang elektronik pertahanan telah berhasil melengkapi pesawat patroli maritim (MPA) dengan sistem pengawasan dan pengintaian Retimax 2000.

Sistem ini terdiri dari konsol misi, konsol display kokpit dan gimbal dengan tiga sensor yang berbeda, dipasang pada pesawat NC-212 MPATNI AL pada bulan Desember. Ia telah menjalani beberapa tes yang sukses dan sekarang beroperasi penuh, PT LEN mengatakannya kepada IHS Jane di DSA 2014 pameran pada tanggal 16 April.

"This is the first MPA equipped as a trial to fulfill the TNI-AL's requirement for a high-definition real-time surveillance system," kata Yudiansyah Lubis, Insinyur sistem kontrol perusahaan._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia`s Aviation Manufacturer Secures Orders to Build 100 N219 Aircraft*
14 Agustus 2014





N-219 light lift aircraft (photo : Inilah)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian aviation manufacturing company PT DI has received orders for the production of 100 N219 aircraft, Research and Technology Minister Gusti Muhammad Hatta stated.

"PT DI in cooperation with LAPAN is building N219s. Four aircraft of that type will be assembled and completed by April 2015," the minister noted here on Tuesday.

PT DI is manufacturing the aircraft in cooperation with other agencies apart from the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN).

Besides LAPAN, the Indonesian aircraft manufacturer has also involved the Ministry of Research and Technology, the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), and the Ministry of Industry.

So far, PT DI has received orders for the construction of 100 N219 aircraft from a national airline, he reported.

For the construction of the N219 aircraft, PT DI created airplane mock-ups, prepared material, and the required specifications to make flight engineering models and simulators.

LAPAN has the task of working on the design and development of the N219 aircraft. 

A total of 28 researchers had worked with the Indonesian airplane industry, which was launched on March 12, 2014, especially in the fields of avionics, electronics, propulsion, engineering, flight simulators, aerodynamics, and structural analysis, according to information from PT DI. 

In this project, BPPT had conducted assessment of the aircrafts aerodynamics and structure.

The Ministry of Industry has developed the support industries and has created industrial clusters for the production of the N219 aircraft.

The N219 aircraft were designed by Indonesians and were developed with about 60 percent indigenous technology, Industry Minister M.S. Hidayat earlier stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Thai Navy discussing transport purchase with PTDI*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Navy International
05 November 2013


The Royal Thai Navy (RTN) is in discussion with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) over the potential purchase of up to 20 twin-turbo N219 utility transport aircraft, _IHS Jane's_has learned.

PTDI officials attending the Defense and Security 2013 exhibition in Bangkok told _IHS Jane's_ on 5 November that they expect to sign a contract in 2014 to build and supply the aircraft in collaboration with local company Thai Aviation Industries (TAI).

Officials said the agreement is likely to centre on the production of the aircraft in Indonesia with technologies transferred to TAI to facilitate localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul activities.

Thai Navy discussing transport purchase with PTDI - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

I am surprise at how advance Indonesia is. Why are the Vietnamese even feel butthurt over Indonesia's lead over ASEAN. The more capable one deserves to lead. That's how the world works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

impressive indeed, should do more reading about Indonesia. keep up the good work, teman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RETIMAX 2000 - SURVEILLANCE & RECONNAISSANCE SYSTEM*


Value of Camera Surveillance :
- Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA)
- Supervisory Border Region
- Mapping Area











*RADAR PROCESSING & DISPLAY CONSOLE*


Radar merupakan salah satu sensor utama yang digunakan untuk mendeteksi ancaman. Teknologi pemrosesan sinyal radar terus berkembang seiring dengan perkembangan teknologi informasi serta teknologi signal processing. Ini merupakan salah satu hal yang membedakan antara modern radar dan legacy radar. Pada modern radar, pemrosesan sinyal radar sebagian besar dilakukan secara software based, sedangkan pada legacy radar pemrosesannya masih dilakukan secara hardware based. Hal ini menjadikan modern radar menjadi lebih ringkas, fleksibel, serta dapat diintegrasikan dengan mudah. Indonesia masih memiliki beberapa legacy radar yang dapat dioperasikan. Len melihat peluang ini dan melakukan inovasi dengan mengembangkan Radar Processing & Display Console.

Radar Processing & Display Console merupakan solusi yang ditawarkan oleh Len untuk mengoptimalkan & memutakhirkan fungsi legacy radar yang dimiliki oleh Indonesia. Dengan solusi ini, fungsi legacy radar dapat ditingkatkan setara dengan modern radar tanpa harus mengganti transceiver radar sehingga solusi ini merupakan solusi yang cost-effective. Dengan solusi ini legacy radar dapat memiliki fungsi-fungsi sebagai berikut :


Dapat difungsikan sebagai radar ARPA, yang melakukan plot extraction dan tracking secara otomatis.
Dapat difungsikan sebagai ECDIS, dimana video radar dapat di-overlay dengan peta laut elektronik dan disediakan fungsi-fungsi umum navigasi seperti kalkulasi Closest Point Approach (CPA), Collision Avoidance, Parallel Index, Route/Waypoint Handling.
Melakukan berbagai Radar Video Processing seperti sea clutter, rain clutter, Moving Target Indication (MTI), thresholding, dll.
Melakukan distribusi, recording & playback video radar serta memiliki built-in test video generator.
Melakukan visualisasi video radar tidak hanya dalam representasi PPI-Scan window, tetapi juga dalam representasi A-Scan & B-Scan window.
Dapat diintegrasikan dengan sistem yang lain.


*Teknologi yang Digunakan*

*IHO S-57 and S-63 Compliant*
mampu menampilkan peta elektronik yang memenuhi standard IHO S-57 and S-63.

*Software-Based Radar Scan Conversion*
menggunakan teknologi software based radar scan conversion sehingga radar signal processing dapat dilakukan secara fleksibel.

*Multi Hypothesis Tracking (MHT)*
Algoritma radar tracking yang digunakan merupakan algoritma yang lebih mutakhir sehingga proses tracking radar menjadi lebih handal.

*Supported Interface Protocols*
mendukung berbagai protokol software dan hardware yang umum digunakan pada aplikasi marine seperti : Serial Interface (RS-232, RS-422, RS-485), NMEA, Synchro/Resolver Interface, TCP/IP, dsb.

*LENLINK - TACTICAL DATA LINK SOLUTION*


Tactical Data Link memiliki peranan yang sangat strategis dalam sistem manajemen pertempuran modern, dimana Tactical Data Link berperan dalam meningkatakan situational awareness, membangun tactical network, dan megefektifkan koordinasi pertempuran.

LenLINK merupakan Tactical Data Link yang telah dikembangkan oleh PT Len Industri (Persero) dengan menggunakan COTS Technology dan PC Based Concept guna menjamin kemandirian produk dan keleluasaan dalam pengembangan dikemudian hari. 

Dengan LenLINK memungkinkan dilakukan customisasi protocol dan algoritma enkripsi, sehingga menjamin tingkat keamanan dan kehandalan dalam pengiriman data. 

*Fitur LenLINK*

 - Track Management
- Pertukaran data dari kapal atau pesawat lain, diantaranya (Surface Track, Air Track, Submarine Track, ESM/ECM data, IFF, Reference Possition)
- Koordinasi Taktis
- Status Reporting


*Spesifiikasi LenLINK*

- National data encryption 
- HF/VHF/UHF Protokol 
- Solusi Tactical Network untuk aplikasi udara, darat dan laut 
- COTS Technology 
- PC Based Concept 
- Dukungan industri dalam negeri

*LENCRYPTOSYS - CRYPTO DEVICE SOLUTION FOR VOICE AND DATA COMMUNICATION*


Len Cryptosys merupakan modem enkripsi produk asli dari PT Len Industri (Persero), dimana dalam pengembanganya diarahkan untuk memenuhi kepentingan Militer Nasional, dalam hal ini adalah Tentara Nasional Indonesia (TNI). Dengan modem enkripsi dalam negeri, maka jaminan keamanan dan algoritma pengkodean informasi akan sangat terjaga dan sulit untuk dibaca oleh negara lain. Len Cryptosys merupakan perangkat kripto yang berfungsi untuk mengenkripsi dan mendekripsi informasi dalam bentuk suara dan data dengan keamanan tingkat tinggi. Jalur komunikasi dapat melalui radio HF, VHF, UHF, Satelit, dan saluran komunikasi lain, dimana sangat cocok diterapkan di medan Darat, Laut, maupun Udara.

*Key Feature :*
- Narrowband Digital Voice and Data Encryption over HF Radio
- Dual Rate Vocoder MELP 2.4 kbps and 1.2 kbps
- Build in Encryption based on Advanced Encryption Standard Algorithm (AES 128/192/256)
- Forward Error Correction (FEC) based on Convolutional Encoder and Viterbi Decoder
- Selected Bandwidth at 1 kHz and 2 kHz and adjustable center frequency
- Selected Modulation scheme BPSK and QPSK 
- PC Interface for Chat and File Transfer with RS 232



eazzy said:


> Damn I was not aware Indonesian Aerospace industry was so advanced...
> 
> Damn I was not aware Indonesian Aerospace industry was so advanced...





xunzi said:


> I am surprise at how advance Indonesia is. Why are the Vietnamese even feel butthurt over Indonesia's lead over ASEAN. The more capable one deserves to lead. That's how the world works.





usernameless said:


> impressive indeed, should do more reading about Indonesia. keep up the good work, teman



that's why South Korean chose Indonesia as their partner for their KFX project, if only Turkey joint us as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

*the Facilities of GMF who doing maintenance, repairing and Overhauling of Garuda Indonesia and other Indonesian airliner aircraft fleets*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*RI struggling to meet growing 
demand for pilots, technicians *
*The Jakarta Post | Business | Thu, August 14 2014, 12:21 PM
*
With the country’s aviation industry growing rapidly, the sector demands more human resources, but it is falling short of supply, a government official says.

The capacity building of human resources in the aviation sector is unable to keep pace with the swiftly increasing travel market demand, with around 15 percent of the country’s local carriers employing foreign pilots.

Indonesia’s aviation industry needed up to 600 new pilots and 800 new aircraft technicians per year, said Santoso Eddy Wibowo, head of the human resource development division at the Transportation Ministry.

“As of today, we haven’t succeeded to meet the demand,” Eddy told reporters at the Indonesian Civil Aviation Training Seminar (ICATS) 2014 held on Wednesday.

Currently, some 500 pilots graduate every year from state-run aviation schools and 20 other smaller private schools, some of which are affiliated with local airlines.

Experts have voiced concerns over the lack of human resources, as airlines have to cope with unqualified personnel, which would not only harm business but also put passengers at risk.

Eddy said the ICATS seminar was part of the government’s efforts to improve the quality of human resources in the country. 

“This seminar, which is the first international human resources seminar ever held by the ministry, is aimed at helping the government improve both the quality and quantity of human resources in our aviation industry,” he 
continued.

The seminar was participated by several training organizations from Europe, South Korea as well as aviation experts from Griffith University in Australia.

The global aviation industry will require a total of 980,799 pilots and 1.16 million technicians by 2030, according to the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO).

Eddy added that the government had also tried to increase pilot numbers by opening a new aviation school, the Airmen Education and Training Workshop (LP3) in Banyuwangi in 2013.

“We have also established an educational institution for aircraft technicians in Makassar [South Sulawesi] last year,” he said.

The head of the Indonesian State Aviation School (STPI), Yurlis Hasibuan, separately said that the school’s annual student intake had reached only 450 students, with 150 enrolling for pilot training.

“The number of people registered in our programs reached 3,000 per year, however, due to the limited capacity, we can only accept 450 students per year,” Yurlis said. 

“We cannot immediately increase our capacity because that means we will need to buy new training aircraft in addition to the current 30 aircraft we operate,” he added.

STPI currently has three flight training locations in Curug, Banten; Cilacap, Central Java; and Rengat, Riau.

“Curug has the largest capacity with 100 students, followed by Rengat with 60 students and Cilacap with 15 students,” Yurlis said.

The school aimed to increase the number of pilot graduates to 400 per year in the next five years, according to him.

—*JP/Nadya Natahadibrata*
RI struggling to meet growing demand for pilots, technicians | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S*
Today 09:51
Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S

by Alan Warnes
August 14, 2014, 9:18 AM





PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has stepped up its marketing of maritime versions of the CN235 and is completing assembly of its first C295. The moves result from the strategic collaboration agreement that PTDI signed with Airbus Defense & Space in 2011. That deal also transferred production of the smaller C212 transport to PTDI’s facility in Bandung.

Arie Wibotwo, PTDI’s vice president of marketing, told AIN that PTDI is bidding for several maritime patrol requirements in the region. “We have been selected by the Philippines government to supply two CN235 ASWs. A contract is expected to be signed this summer with delivery taking place 26 months afterwards” he said. Working with PTDI as a mission systems supplier will be Raytheon Systems, the first time a U.S. company has gone into partnership with the Indonesians.

Several other CN 235 MPA/ASW proposals are on the table “but the mission systems will be flexible, completely the choice of the customer,” Arie added. “Malaysia prefers Thales, Vietnam wants the Airbus D&S Fully Integrated Tactical Systems (FITS) or a Swedish SSC system, while Thailand and Brunei seem fairly relaxed over the systems they want.” This means that PTDI could find itself working with several differentsystems integrators from Europe and the U.S. if these countries opt for the CN235. In the past PTDI has even worked with Israel’s Elta, on the Korean Coast Guard deal for four CN 235-220MPAs in 2011-12.

Having recently delivered a CN235 to Thailand’s parapublic KASET organization, with options on another two, PTDI feels it is well positioned to provide the Royal Thai Navy with a solution for its ASW/MPA requirement for up to four aircraft.

Domestically, PTDI will shortly deliver a second CN235 MPA to the Indonesian Navy as part of MARPAT (MARitime PATrol) 1 program. These aircraft are equipped with the Thales AMASCOS system on board and include the FLIR Systems Star Safire sensor turret. “Another two CN235MPAs are contracted by the Navy as part of MARPAT 2 but the radar system will come from Telephonics,” Wibotwo revealed.

Meanwhile, PTDI is assembling the first of two C295s for the Indonesian air force.

Airbus D&S previously delivered seven from its production line at Seville, Spain. The two being assembled at Bandung complete the order.

Indonesians Boost CN235 Sales after Pact with Airbus D&S | Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Super Drone (Army Project)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Manufacturing in Indonesia: On a wing and a prayer | The Economist*


 





The pet project of two presidents

THEY do not look much, but they are largely responsible for saving Indonesia’s aviation industry. The ribs that fit into a section of the wings on the Airbus A380, the world’s largest passenger aircraft, are made in a corner of the sprawling factory of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), in the Javanese city of Bandung. Along with another part, they are flown to a second factory, in Britain, where they are incorporated into the A380’s wings, which are then sent to France to be attached to the planes.

PTDI won the contract for the wing parts in 2002, and the timing could not have been better. The company, along with much of the rest of Indonesian industry, was still flat on its back following the Asian financial crisis of 1997-98. PTDI’s revival since then offers hope that the country’s manufacturing sector can become competitive, despite high costs, rigid labour laws and poor infrastructure. But there are also worries that the firm might take on the sort of over-ambitious projects that brought it, and the country, low in the first place.

Founded in 1976 as a state-owned company, in its first 20 years PTDI was a flagship for Indonesia’s ambitions to become one of Asia’s rapidly developing “tiger” economies. Its main job was to produce prestige-enhancing aircraft, not to make money. By the time the IMF helped to bail out the country in 1997, PTDI had become a chronic financial drain. It was forced to cancel its main project, a turboprop passenger plane called the N-250 (pictured), a pet project of President Suharto and his technology minister, B.J. Habibie, who later took over the presidency on Suharto’s downfall. Most of the firm’s 16,500 workers lost their jobs. Two mouldering prototype N-250s still sit in silent reproach on the asphalt outside the Bandung plant.

When the contract to make Airbus parts came along, offering PTDI a lifeline, out went grandiose ideas about building entire aircraft from scratch, regardless of the cost. Instead it would be more modest, focusing on what would be “commercially successful”, in the words of Sonny Saleh Ibrahim, an engineer who spans both eras of the company’s history.
That has meant building up a niche business making parts for foreign planes. It contributes both to civilian ones, like the A380, and to military ones, like Airbus’s C295 transporter and its Cougar helicopter. (PTDI does still assemble a few aircraft for the Indonesian armed forces.) The company’s order book has grown slowly but steadily, and this year PTDI hopes to generate sales of 4.4 trillion rupiah ($365m).

PTDI is now more business-minded, but it still owes some of its recent success to official intervention. Having cleared PTDI’s debts in 2007, two years ago the government invested another 1.4 trillion rupiah to retool and restructure it. Although PTDI insists that this was a “one-off”, the money was part of a strategy to reorientate the economy. The mineral-rich country has done extremely well over the past decade exporting coal and metal ores to China and India. But officials such as the finance minister, Chatib Basri, argue that the resources boom is over, and that Indonesia now has to “shift into innovation and technology” to keep the economy growing at its current lick of 6% a year. Thus, besides introducing curbs on exports of unprocessed metal ores, the government has been giving tax incentives to companies to invest in research and training.

So PTDI once again finds itself in the forefront of an industrial strategy, its role this time being to lead Indonesia up the value chain of manufacturing rather than to produce subsidised white elephants. Thus far, things look good: the company will shortly begin assembling whole planes on a commercial basis, with all production of the C295 being shifted to Bandung from an Airbus factory in Spain. Last month PTDI won a $60.7m order from the Philippine air force to supply two smaller military transporters based on Airbus’s C212. With these contracts Indonesia will again join India, Japan and China in the exclusive club of Asian plane makers.

However, another recent development hints at a revival of past hubris. Last September PTDI signed a deal with a private firm, RAI, which will design an updated version of the old N-250, to be called the R80 and to be assembled by PTDI. RAI is part-owned by the Habibie family and run by the ex-president’s son, Ilham, who is an aeronautical engineer.

Advances in cabin design mean that turboprops are no longer the noisy, bone-rattling aircraft they once were. Moreover, for short flights they can be more fuel-efficient than jets. Mr Ibrahim of PTDI argues that the R80 is “crucial” to the company’s vision of becoming “the most advanced turboprop manufacturer for small and medium-sized aircraft in the world”. It is a worthy ambition, but one shared by many others, not least in China. Before Indonesia slips back into the habit of splashing out subsidies to promote prestigious industries, it should note that next door in Australia, years of official efforts to keep the carmaking industry alive have failed, as the next article explains.

From the print edition: Business

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Wiwiek Sarwi Astuti (PT RCS Director)

*Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
14 April 2014

The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut: TNI-AL) will equip a total of four Ahmad Yani (Van Speijk)-class guided missile frigates and one Kapitan Pattimura (Parchim I)-class corvette with low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) naval radars.

The radars will be built by Indonesian naval sensor manufacturer PT Infra RCS, company officials told [i>IHS Jane's on 11 April.

The company describes its equipment, the IRCS LPI Radar, as a stealthy sea-based X-band (SBX) radar with frequency modulated continuous wave technology.

"It has a maximum power output of only 10 W, making it quiet and virtually invisible to radar warning receivers on enemy vessels", said Prihatno Susanto, Technical Advisor for the company. "This allows our warships to detect hostile surface combatants without being discovered".

The IRCS LPI Radar has an effective range of 24 n miles and is equipped with tracking software known as Maritime Tracking Aid that allows for automatic radar plotting aid functionality. The system's antenna rotates at 20 rpm and has a gain of about 30dB.

The radar is available as a stand-alone system but can also be integrated with a vessel's electronic chart display and information system (IRCS) and combat management system.

The vessels now equipped with the radar are the guided missile frigates KRI _Ahmad Yani_ and KRI _Abdul Halim_ Perdanakusuma. Both began upgrade works in December 2013. Undergoing the equipment fixture currently are similar vessels in class KRI _Yos Sudarso_ , KRI _Oswald Siahaan_ and the Kapitan Pattimura-class corvette KRI _Sultan Taha_ .
Besides LPI naval radars, the company has also won a contract to equip _Oswald Siahaan_ and _Yos Sudarso_ with naval electronic support measures (ESM) systems that can detect electromagnetic emissions from electronic devices on enemy ships such as radar, communications equipment, jammers and missile targeting systems.

"The IRCS ESM has electronic intelligence (ELINT) capabilities that can pick up signals emitted by hostile warships from up to 90 n miles away via a passive radar", said Susanto. "Once these electromagnetic emissions are detected, a computer software that comes with the system will be able to identify, classify and pin-point the exact location of the source for commanders to take action."
The company has indicated that it is currently embarking on an effort to market both systems internationally.

Indonesia equips frigates, corvette with stealth radars - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*LAPAN and PT LEN Sophisticated Satellite will finish in 2019
Senin, 09 September 2013
*
Lapan Satellite will have a weight of 1 ton, involving various parties and much better than satellites Lapan today. The satellite cost reached Rp 2 trillion, while current Lapan satellites only cost of Rp 500 billion.

"Later that produces an industry, the potential is PT LEN," said Bambang.

Satellite development is still at a very early stage, the mission requirements. Planned, the satellite is able to support the food security, energy, and climate change impacts. Lapan will be instrumental in providing the basic knowledge of satellite development.

Satellite development is also intended to strengthen the role of Indonesia in the membership of the Global Earth Observation System of Systems. Currently there are only a few countries that have sophisticated satellite monitoring climate change, including the United States, Japan, China, India, Brazil, and South Korea.

Indonesia continues to make efforts to address climate change, including the development of remote sensing satellites.




Remote Sensing Space agency deputy Maulana Taufik said, Indonesia is developing a satellite Space agency A-2 and A-3 Space agency. Space agency for A-2 satellite has been created and will soon be launched next year. The launch will cooperate with India because the rocket that Indonesia has not been able to glide long distances.

"It's a distance of 600 kilometers. Launched around January to June next year, "said Taufik. Space agency A-2 satellite weighing 75-100 pounds.

Meanwhile, LAPAN A-3 satellite is being designed by Space agency with IPB. Just like its predecessor, LAPAN A-3 satellite will be launched aboard a rocket launch other satellites of other countries belonging to the larger _*(JKGR)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Nov. 7, 2012




TPS-77

Lockheed Martin and PT CMI Teknologi Complete Radar Production Readiness Review for Indonesia National Air Space Surveillance Program
* 
JAKARTA, Indonesia, Nov. 7, 2012 – Lockheed Martin [NYSE: LMT] and* Indonesian technology firm PT CMI Teknologi (CMI)* recently completed a production readiness review that qualifies CMI to begin in-country manufacturing for the TPS-77 and FPS-117 long-range surveillance radars.

Lockheed Martin and CMI are jointly pursuing the National Airspace Surveillance – Republic of Indonesia (NASRI) program, with the intent to produce more than 20 new radars to improve airspace surveillance, safety, and management over the Indonesian Archipelago in support of the government’s defense revitalization initiative.

"The success of the production readiness review shows that CMI’s workforce is ready to begin the assembly of radar row receivers, which is a major step in the qualification process,” said James Gribbon, Asia Pacific regional president for Lockheed Martin. “ These are key assemblies in the solid-state design and L-band operation of these high-performing radars that are already operating in 25 countries around the world.” 

The production readiness review is the latest step in supporting the Indonesian government’s efforts to greatly enhance air sovereignty and surveillance over the country’s more than 17,000 islands, and to expand Indonesia’s industrial capabilities. Data feeds from the new network will also enhance civilian air traffic control, including commercial air traffic management, which is currently handled by radars in nearby Singapore.

PT CMI Teknologi of Bandung, Indonesia, is a small, privately owned technology company specializing in microwave design and manufacturing. The company currently holds contracts for the development and support of Indonesian military radar systems. Lockheed Martin signed a teaming agreement with CMI earlier this year and in August Lockheed Martin issued a subcontract to CMI to begin the qualification process in building radar row receivers.

Lockheed Martin has produced more than 170 long-range radars, all of which are operational around the world surveying air targets at ranges up to 250 miles. Capable of operating completely unmanned, many have performed for years in remote, inhospitable areas and in a wide range of operational environments for decades. None has ever been taken out of service.
Headquartered in Bethesda, Md., Lockheed Martin is a global security and aerospace company that employs about 120,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The corporation's net sales for 2011 were $46.5 billion.

Lockheed Martin and PT CMI Teknologi Complete Radar Production Readiness Review for Indonesia National Air Space Surveillance Program · Lockheed Martin


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

13 October 2013

*Indonesian Made Fire finder Radar
*









Firefinder Radar / weapon locating radar is a radar used to detect and locate the opposing artillery used to shoot with that obtained from the tracking projectiles trajectory. Trajectory of artillery projectiles are usually parabolic, by finding each one point on the trajectory of the satellite dish up and down the origin of the projectile location can be found.

Radar firefinder Army is apparently still a prototype research and development (R & D) of the army. Announcement of the winning bidder architectures ever announced in April 2012 by Pussenarmed, and this is the first appearance of the R & D radar results.

This radar is claimed to produce the caliber of data, the speed of the track, flying time, and the position of the point of falling from a projectile weapon. The data obtained with a beam width of 45 degrees with a range of up to 5 km.

Radar platform vehicle bearers have been Toyota Hi-Lux 3/4 ton 4x4 class. Only takes 2 people to operate it and the radar can be operated continuously as needed.

Neighboring countries have long operate radar firefinder, Singapore has just filed a radar type 6 purchases AN / TPQ-53 (V) from Lockheed Martin's, previously using the radars Arthur Saab vehicles with wheel-chain platform Hagglund BV 206. Malaysia also uses radar Arthur made Saab with the same vehicle platform. Australia operate radar AN-TPQ-63 type Northrop Grumman made the same appeal as that operated by the Thai Army, but the Marines Thailand last year invited demo made Arthur radars Saab with 4-wheeled platform truck _*(DS)*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Made NAS-332 Super Puma Heli Flight Simulator





PT Dirgantara Made CN-235 Plane Flight Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

PTDI successfully produce the fuselage for Military Helicopter EC725 Cougar
Suhendra - detikfinance
Friday, 01/11/2013 16:24 WIB






PTDI submit the fuselage ( body ) , ie the upper and lower fuselage for Cougar EC725 military helicopter .
Since the year 2008 , Eurocopter has entrusted PT DI as a development partner for the production of the upper and lower fuselage and tailboom .

In accordance with the plan , PT DI will supply 125 fuselages and 125 tailbooms for EC725 ( military version ) and EC225 ( civilian version ) within a period of between 10-16 years . Previously , PT DI has delivered 23 units tailbooms and 5 units of upper fuselages.

Until 2014 , PT DI targeting to delivery of 1 unit taibooms every 3 weeks and 1 unit integrated fuselage every 10 weeks . PT DI also plans to add shifts and assembly jigs to increase production capacity .

PTDI employees who handle the construction Cougar EC725/EC225 component consists of 120 people with various educational background, and 80 percent are young workers . Eurocopter also has put its personnel on PTDI in× Bandung since the development program begins . This Eurocopter contractis value with PTDI to produce EC725/EC225 components is U.S. $ 43 million .

PT DI is one of EC725/EC225 component suppliers in addition to several companies from× Spain to the Middle East. 

Production Director of PTDI , Supra Dekanto, said PT DI is one of the world's suppliers for industrial giants such as× Airbus and Eurocopter 

" Especially for Airbus, PT DI has sent more than 3,000 shipset components through× Systems and the production is still on-going until now , " Supra said in a press release on Friday ( 01/11/2013 ).

The first fuselage and tailboom will be sent to× Eurocopter in France, where then integrated and equipped with engines and flight systems . According to the plan, the first helicopter will be delivered to× Force as a buyer for EC725 helicopters.

EC725 Cougar is a new generation helicopter , continuing the success of NAS332 Super Puma .
PTDI has produced NAS332 Super Puma helicopter under license from French Aerospatiale ( now Eurocopter ) since 1982.

-----
Translated from : 120 Karyawan PTDI Berhasil Buat Badan Helikopter Militer EC725 Cougar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

*PTDI CN235-220MPA*

CN235 is a complete surveillance and security aircraft, covering a wide variety of missions: maritime surveillance, search and rescue (SAR), Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) control, marine pollution prevention and control, anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare.

Considering a standard mission configuration, the CN235 Persuader maximum endurance is over 11 hours and the time on station at 200nm distance is over nine hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Bell 412 EP production under license from Bell Helicopter, US

Old articles about this project


> *ROTORHUB
> 
> *
> *PT Dirgantara and Bell Helicopter Textron sign MoU*
> 10th August 2009 - 13:00by the Shephard News Team
> 
> 
> 
> Today Mr Budi Santoso, the President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia ((Persero) or Indonesian Aerospace and Mr. Dick Millman, president and CEO of Bell Helicopter signed a Memorandum of Understanding to collaborate on supplying helicopters to Indonesia Government agencies.
> 
> The Bell model 412 EP helicopters are manufactured in North America and will be assembled at PTDI's facilities in Bandung, Indonesia. During the assembly process, PTDI will be adding value by installing users in Indonesia.
> 
> Final delivery of the Bell 412EP helicopters to the government end-users will also take place at PTDI's facilities of Bandung Indonesia.
> 
> There are almost 80 Bell helicopters of various models operating currently in Indonesia. 31 of these are the variants of the Bell 412 EP helicopter to include 27 Bell 412 SPs, 4 Bell 412 HPs, and 5 Bell 412 EPs. All of Bell 412 SPs & 412 HP helicopters were manufactured under license from Bell Helicopter by IPTN in the 1980's and 1990's.
> 
> The signing ceremony today was witnessed by the Indonesia Deputy Minister for State Owned Enterprises, Sahala Lumban Gaol, and the US Ambassador to Indonesia, Cameron Hume.
> 
> PTDI is an incorporation wholly owned by the Republic of Indonesia Government was established in Bandung Indonesia on 1976, and from Spanish EADS-CASA and NBO-105 helicopter respectively from German DASA Eurocopter. Since 1984 PTDI had been manufacturing under license NBell 412 SP/HP from BHTI, USA
> 
> At present, PTDI is also manufacturing a co-designCN-235is various versions and already operational by some countries, such as Malaysia, Brunei, Thailand, Philipine, South Korea, UAE, etc. PTDI also manufactures under licensed NAS-332 Super Puma helicopter from Eurocopter (formerly Aerospatiale), France.
> 
> Besides manufacturing airplane and helicopter, PTDI also manufacturing aerostructure components such as for Boeing (737, 777), Bombardier, Airbus, Mitsubishi Heavy Industriy, Eurocopter and AC TRM Malaysia and as become single source of fixed leading edge of Airbus A 380. PTDI also provides a complete range of aircraft's maintenance, overhaul, repair and alteration, engineering product and services covers flight simulator, mobile communication, hovercraft, giraffe radar, airport design, etc. The company also provides military & defense products and its maintenance including Rocket FFAR 2,75", Torpedo SUT NDL 40 for Army and Navy.


PT Dirgantara and Bell Helicopter Textron sign MoU - News - Shephard

Bell 412 EP manufactured by PTDI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

I'm glad to know that ASEAN country is advancing!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*LIPI, Iran Electronics 
to develop radar systems *
*Fadli, The Jakarta Post, Batam | Archipelago | Tue, May 13 2014, 9:47 AM*

The Indonesian Institute of Sciences (LIPI) and Iran Electronics Industries (IEI) will join forces to develop and produce active- and passive-radar systems for civilian and military interests. The joint venture is the first of its kind in the telecommunications field, as out of the two, Iran is considered to have the edge in technological advances and transfer of technology.

LIPI telecommunications division head Mashury Wahab told The Jakarta Post recently in Batam, Riau Islands, that LIPI would work with IEI to develop and manufacture radar systems by collaborating with Indonesian company PT Dirgantara Aviation Enterprise. They will develop both active- and passive-radar systems. The passive-radar system detects signals from a different party, while an active radar system has the capability to resist enemies.

“Iran and Indonesia will work together in developing and producing the [two] radar systems. They will be used in the interest of the Indonesian Military’s [TNI] main weaponry system as well as civil aviation at commercial airports,” Mashury said. “Iran possesses the technological edge in this field, such as radius capacity of up to 500 kilometers. Iran also has good technology and components as they are used by more than 52 countries,” he said on the sidelines of the 3rd International Conference on Radar, Antenna, Microwave, Electronics and Telecommunications (ICRAMET) in Batam.

According to Mashury, the collaboration is expected to be realized this year, so PT Dirgantara Aviation Enterprise could immediately produce the radar systems. The products will be branded as “made in Indonesia”, while for military use, LIPI will convey the matter to the Defense Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) to be included in TNI’s main weaponry systems.

Meanwhile, IEI representative Ali Nasheer Ahmadi addressed the audience at the ICRAMET conference, saying that technology could provide security for Indonesia and Iran. “Indonesia and Iran, as Muslim countries, can work together to develop a variety of telecommunications technologies in the future,” he said. Based on a statement from LIPI, IEI is an Iranian state enterprise involved in technological development and employs up to 5,000 people

LIPI, Iran Electronics to develop radar systems | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

Is anyone know where the production line base for R80? Because it's made by different company right?not Dirgantara


----------



## dlclong

I personally think Indonesia should enter the BRICS, Indonesia is a rapid growth emerging countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Dante said:


> Is anyone know where the production line base for R80? Because it's made by different company right?not Dirgantara



PT RAI will be responsible in funding the project, designing (including using former PT DI engineers working abroad at Boeing and others), and marketing. The production itself will be conducted by PT Dirgantara Indonesia. I believe PT RAI will also use PT Dirgantara asset like labs since PT RAI office is in PT Dirgantara office building. The relation between BJ Habibie (former PT Dirgantara Director) and Ilham Habibie (former N-2130 project director) with PT Dirgantara is quite emotional. It is a good combination between a private enterprise with a state owned one.


----------



## Dante

So R80 will be build in Dirgantara assembly line then?

Thanks for the respon indos



Indos said:


> PT RAI will be responsible in funding the project, designing (including using former PT DI engineers working abroad at Boeing and others), and marketing. The production itself will be conducted by PT Dirgantara Indonesia. I believe PT RAI will also use PT Dirgantara asset like labs since PT RAI office is in PT Dirgantara office building. The relation between BJ Habibie (former PT Dirgantara Director) and Ilham Habibie (former N-2130 project director) with PT Dirgantara is quite emotional. It is a good combination between a private enterprise with a state owned one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dante said:


> So R80 will be build in Dirgantara assembly line then?
> 
> Thanks for the respon indos



Yup, that's why PT DI has a plan to improve its production line capacity. N-219 and R-80, combined, have already had around 200 preliminary orders. Current production line is not enough and has already been in a full capacity for present products. 

Your welcome.


----------



## Nike

i am despise Habibie and his chrony, R-80 project is craps


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> i am despise Habibie and his chrony, R-80 project is craps



Why did you say thing like that ? I always like people who brave enough to set up a private company in high technology sector like them. Bringing an inspiration for many young Indonesian entrepreneurs. R-80 project has already had 125 orders.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

come on, it is Habibie want to push PT DI into another bullshit and craps project like in the past, if he want to starting their own private designer aircraft companies, i dare him to offer his project into another aircraft maker  I am talking about financial constraint and current abilities of PT DI to go venturing into another project. They (PT DI) has been full at hand, N-219 project, KFX/IFX project, Airbus order and so on, and it is all about money and market research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

I have to admit that I agree with madokafc comment, if RAI is a different entity then they shouldn't burden Dirgantara with their production line, that's very unprofessional and abusive

Unless they can ensure Dirgantara share in the project and divided the profit equally

A friend of mine, former Dirgantara employee, told me that Dirgantara is too full with aircraft designers who only want to do designing and making prototypes and neglect the business side of a company

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

madokafc said:


> come on, it is Habibie want to push PT DI into another bullshit and craps project like in the past, if he want to starting their own private designer aircraft companies, i dare him to offer his project into another aircraft maker  I am talking about financial constraint and current abilities of PT DI to go venturing into another project. They (PT DI) has been full at hand, N-219 project, KFX/IFX project, Airbus order and so on, and it is all about money and market research.


Agree. if Mr. Habibie's new project really feasible, he should be able to attract investors and not adding the burden to PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Yes, KFX/IFX, N-219, and R-80 are big projects and it needs many resources to produce all of them simultaneously. But, what I can see is that PT Dirgantara current production capacity is still so small compare to Boeing and Airbus. And in other hand, airplane market is still growing. Todays market is so different with 2000-2005 market. Before, N-250/N-270 is set up to tap American market since our own market is still small, that's why we need FAA license so badly. 125 preliminary orders can be a hint about our own domestic market capacity to absorb R-80, and don't forget that we haven't included Garuda Indonesia which also need this type of plane in huge numbers (currently they rent ATR-72 for serving this particular market) and government can force them to buy this plane since it is a state owned company. 

Talking about market capacity, this time is like a boom in airplane sector, both domestic and international one, and we don't need FAA license to serve our domestic market. So, why don't use it to grow our own industry aggressively while in the same time it also helps our effort to curb future trade deficit which has become so crucial to stabilize our currency. Remember, we cannot repeat the time, so when the wave is strong, why don't use it..... 

Time will tell any way, but I believe I am right in this matter..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dante

I think what concern me is making Dirgantara a healthy company financially, and I'm sure sll of you agree with me

Expanding production line wouldn't be a problem if Dirgantara has some flexibility financially

So keep the company healthy is thr tagline

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Yes, KFX/IFX, N-219, and R-80 are big projects and it needs many resources to produce all of them simultaneously. But, what I can see is that PT Dirgantara current production capacity is still so small compare to Boeing and Airbus. And in other hand, airplane market is still growing. Todays market is so different with 2000-2005 market. Before, N-250/N-270 is set up to tap American market since our own market is still small, that's why we need FAA license so badly. 125 preliminary orders can be a hint about our own domestic market capacity to absorb R-80, and don't forget that we haven't included Garuda Indonesia which also need this type of plane in huge numbers (currently they rent ATR-72 for serving this particular market) and government can force them to buy this plane since it is a state owned company.
> 
> Talking about market capacity, this time is like a boom in airplane sector, both domestic and international one, and we don't need FAA license to serve our domestic market. So, why don't use it to grow our own industry aggressively while in the same time it also helps our effort to curb future trade deficit which has become so crucial to stabilize our currency. Remember, we cannot repeat the time, so when the wave is strong, why don't use it.....
> 
> Time will tell any way, but I believe I am right in this matter..........



as i said before, if R-80 is truly feasible and Habibie has been "truly" backed by healthy financial support, why he is bother to pursue PT DI to become his partner. 




I am not fall into such Nationalist sentiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> Yes, KFX/IFX, N-219, and R-80 are big projects and it needs many resources to produce all of them simultaneously. But, what I can see is that PT Dirgantara current production capacity is still so small compare to Boeing and Airbus. And in other hand, airplane market is still growing. Todays market is so different with 2000-2005 market. Before, N-250/N-270 is set up to tap American market since our own market is still small, that's why we need FAA license so badly. 125 preliminary orders can be a hint about our own domestic market capacity to absorb R-80, and don't forget that we haven't included Garuda Indonesia which also need this type of plane in huge numbers (currently they rent ATR-72 for serving this particular market) *and government can force them to buy this plane since it is a state owned company. *



I don't like this part. Even now both Garuda and Citylink still need government help to stay operational. If R-80 is good enough Garuda and Citylink will buy it, without anyone forcing it. But if it's bad.....it will become a very bad joke. Government is pushing Garuda to buy R-80 so Habibie can reap the profit, while Garuda and Citylink going deeper in red and will need bigger help again soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> I don't like this part. Even now both Garuda and Citylink still need government help to stay operational. If R-80 is good enough Garuda and Citylink will buy it, without anyone forcing it. But if it's bad.....it will become a very bad joke. Government is pushing Garuda to buy R-80 so Habibie can reap the profit, while Garuda and Citylink going deeper in red and will need bigger help again soon.



Well, before, we help our past Conglomerates to grow, using Central Bank Money, regulation, and much privilege, while their business are simple ones, so why don't we help a technology company like PT RAI which is so rare even in whole Asia. If private companies are ready to book this plane until 125, why not Garuda....? I am suspicious if Garuda doesn't want to buy it...something wrong must happen behind the door.


----------



## DarkElf

There's huge difference between helping Conglomerate grow and making unprofitable company to become even more unprofitable. Beside i also not 100% agree with they way past Government especially Suharto, helping the conglomerate grow. 

The decision to buy should be up to Garuda, not by government pushing it to Garuda. You miss my point, i don't have negative feeling about PT RAI, but i definitely don't want Garuda and Citylink to become even more unprofitable (and going to need another government help every several year) just to subsidy PT RAI (private enterprise).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN to develop drone, 
rockets for Army *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | National | Wed, January 22 2014, 6:48 AM

The National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) and the Army signed an agreement on Tuesday to develop national defense technologies in a bid to reduce the import of military equipment. Among the technologies to be developed by LAPAN are unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV), missiles, rockets and remote sensing.

“LAPAN’s capabilities are very useful and will benefit the Army. We will use the technologies for surveying and aerial mapping, geospatial intelligence and monitoring regional security,” said Army chief of staff Gen. Budiman during the signing ceremony of the memorandum of understanding (MoU) at the force’s headquarters in Jakarta.

He said that the Army had planned to utilize UAV technology for border surveillance. The technologies would not only be useful for “modern warfare” but also disaster relief efforts as well as to tackle smuggling and terrorism, Budiman added. “The Army is expected to be the at the forefront in the efforts to tackle the so-called fourth-generation war in the region,” he said.
In the agreement, the Army has also agreed to disburse Rp 3.5 billion (US$288,445) to help finance LAPAN’s research.

“Developing national defense and military technologies are also important to protect national intelligence,” he said.
LAPAN head Bambang Tedjakusuma said that the agency had already researched numerous technologies that could be developed to meet the Army’s needs, such as precise missiles as well as an integrated remote sensing database, space science and atmosphere technology

LAPAN to develop drone, rockets for Army | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Dirgantara Indonesia starts producing N219 aircraft components*
Tuesday, 09 September 2014, 21:40 WIB







REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG - State owned aircraft industry, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has started producing N219 aircraft components after a feasibility study and market assessment. 

"N219 is designed to solve some problems (in transportation) in remote areas in Indonesia," President Director of PTDI, Budi Santoso said on Tuesday. N219 is a pioneer aircraft with 19 passenger seats. The aircraft is able to land on short runways even in extreme altitude. N219 program has been started in 2006.

PTDI will work the whole project by August 10, 2015. The first N219 starts to fly in December in the same year followed by certification process in 2016. "Domestic demand is quite high, so we will have the test here," Santoso added.

According to him, N219 is likely to compete other pioneer aircrafts, such as Twin Otter made in Canada and Y12 from China. A number of airline companies and industries plan to book 150 units of N219 aircraft. Head of National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan), Thomas Djamaludin said that government had prepared 400 billion IDR to fund this project. Lapan has prepared Experts on aerodynamics, structures, propulsion, navigation, and aircraft avionics. 

Dirgantara Indonesia starts producing N219 aircraft components | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*RAI, PT DI and West Java *
*govt team up to develop *
*R80 planes *
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, September 11 2014, 3:37 PM




R-80

Privately owned domestic-aircraft maker PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) will team up with state-run aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and the West Java provincial government to develop a commercial regional jet, the R80.

PT RAI commissioner Ilham Habibie, who is also the son of former president BJ Habibie, said that the plane production would take place in West Java. "The R80 will be able to fly 20,000 feet above sea level. The cost to build one R80 is estimated at US$500,000 to $700,000," Ilham said in Bandung, West Java, as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Thursday. If the plan went accordingly, the R80 would make its maiden flight in 2018 from the planned Kertajati International Airport in Majalengka regency, West Java. 

BJ Habibie said that Indonesia had the capacity to develop its own aircraft. The N250 turboprop plane, or Nusantara 250, which was manufactured by state-owned aircraft company PT IPTN, now PT DI, was a concrete example of how Indonesians could build aircraft, he said. The plane conducted its maiden flight on Aug. 10, 1995, and its test flights were successful, he added.

In 1998, Indonesia came close to having the plane certified as airworthy by US and European regulators, but the plane's development was halted when a monetary crisis hit the nation.

"Trains, cars, and other land transportation cannot link one place to another in this vast archipelago. We have 17,000 islands and we need planes to enhance connectivity between the islands," the former president said. He hoped that PT DI could be as successful as it was 19 years ago through developing the R80.

In addition, West Java governor Ahmad "Aher" Heryawan said that the province was proud to be chosen as a strategic partner to help develop the country's aviation industry. "We all have the same hopes and we are committed to making this project successful. We want an R80 plane to be able to begin its first flight in West Java in 2018," Aher said. (nfo)

RAI, PT DI and West Java govt team up to develop R80 planes | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*

*

*RI, South Korea to reach *
*deal on phase II of KFX/ *
*IFX fighter jet *
Yohanna Ririhena, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | World | Thu, October 02 2014, 9:41 PM

Indonesia and South Korea are expected to reach an agreement on the second phase of the joint development and production of the KFX/ IFX fighter jet, a step that will mark the epitome of the two countries’ strategic partnership, the South Korean envoy said.

The three phases of developing the KFX/IFX fighter jet are technology development (TD), engineering and manufacturing development (EMD) and joint production and marketing. The TD phase was concluded in December 2012, which saw a number of engineers from state-owned airframer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and officers from the Indonesian Air Force going to South Korea to discuss a number of development issues with their South Korean counterparts.

South Korean Ambassador to Indonesia Cho Tai-young said that negotiations on the project had intensified, raising hopes that an agreement-in-principal would be reached soon. “If the negotiation runs smoothly, it could be concluded by next month,” Cho said when asked the exact time for the agreement.

Cho, who assumed his post in July this year, noted that the two countries had developed a very close relationship in defense industry cooperation since the 1970s. Therefore, the jet fighter project marked the epitome of the Indonesian-South Korean strategic partnership as the two countries had committed to design and develop a whole new jet fighter. “I will try hard during my term here to realize what has been planned,” Cho told The Jakarta Post during an interview ahead of South Korean’s Oct. 2 National Day.

The two countries signed a letter of intent (LoI) to develop the KFX/ IFX on March 9, 2009. The agreement was signed in 2012 by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono and his then South Korean counterpart Lee Myung-bak. Indonesia will pay up to 20 percent of US$ 5 billion project, while the South Korean government and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will pay 60 percent and 20 percent respectively.

The KFX/IFX fighter is envisioned as a next-generation fighter aircraft for 2020, designed as a single-seat, twin-engine jet fighter with capabilities below the USmade Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, but surpassing Lockheed’s F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Beside the KFX/IFX project, the two countries will keep exchanging information about weapon systems and defense products to find future opportunities for cooperation. Cho mentioned the Third Defense Industry Cooperation Committee meeting in Jakarta, when Indonesian and Korean defense companies presented their products and discussed future cooperation.

The South Korean government, Cho added, had a deeper understanding of the Indonesian policy on defense industry promotion. This is the reason why Seoul would like to focus on transfer of technology and joint development programs like the KFX/IFX. After the completion of the KFX/IFX development, both countries may establish a joint venture. “There are a lot of possibilities,” he said.

South Korea has developed various weapon systems that are verified by the country’s armed forces. It has also imported weapons from advanced countries. In this regard, South Korea could assist Indonesia on various issues, including sharing experiences in order to minimize trial-and-error with various weapon systems. “I would like to say that the Republic of Korea is the best partner for Indonesia,” he said.

On the procurement of weapon systems, Cho said South Korea bought eight CN-235 medium transport airplanes made by PT DI for the South Korean Air Force. So far, there has been no plan to procure more from Indonesia. “But we will continue the weaponry defense system cooperation,” he added. The Korean Coast Guard has also received four CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft from PT DI.

On the building of three Chang Bogo-class submarines, Cho said, it would be conducted in South Korea and Indonesian technicians will go there for training. Engineers from state-owned shipyard PT PAL Indonesia are being sent to South Korea to prepare for the building of the third submarine, which is planned to be done at PT PAL in Surabaya.

» RI, S. Korea are set to reach agreement to soon start the second phase of KFX/IFX jet fighter program
» Both countries are also involved in other programs, such as building three Chang Bogo-class submarines

RI, South Korea to reach deal on phase II of KFX/ IFX fighter jet | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkElf

Indos said:


> *The cost to build one R80 is estimated at US$500,000 to $700,000,*" Ilham said in Bandung, West Java, as quoted by _kompas.com_ on Thursday. If the plan went accordingly, the R80 would make its maiden flight in 2018 from the planned Kertajati International Airport in Majalengka regency, West Java.


 Either the journalist need to add 1 more zero or it's going to be the best bargain airplane ever 

For comparison
http://www.aircraftcompare.com/subcategory/Passenger-Turbo-Props/8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

DarkElf said:


> Either the journalist need to add 1 more zero or it's going to be the best bargain airplane ever
> 
> For comparison
> http://www.aircraftcompare.com/subcategory/Passenger-Turbo-Props/8



Good website....

I don't know, maybe its just the cost of airframe without engine and minus investment cost as well

Yup, I think they forgot to put another zero into it .....


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s First Satellite Ready for Take Off*
By Erwida Maulia on 08:34 am Jan 07, 2014
Category Editor's Choice, Featured, News, Tech
Tags: Indonesia space program, Lapan, satellites, space program




The Lapan-A2 microsatellite (the black box in the center) undergoes an electromagnetic compatibility test at the Center for Science and Technology (Puspiptek) in Serpong, Tangerang. (Photo courtesy of Lapan)

The bookish, bespectacled chief engineer of Indonesia’s first domestically made satellite briefly explains the six-year journey his team took before the satellite, called Lapan-A2, is ready for launch this year. “It began in 2008, a year after we successfully launched Lapan-Tubsat, our first microsatellite, ” Mohammad Mukhayadi, of the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (Lapan), said at his office in Rancabungur, Bogor, last month. “Then we started the development of Lapan-Tubsat’s successor. We call it Lapan-A2, and it’s finally complete.”

Lapan-Tubsat, also known as Lapan-A1, was built in Germany in an ambitious project that taught Indonesia the process of building satellites from scratch: how to procure components for production, how to arrange licenses and how to test the satellite until it is ready for launch.

Lapan-Tubsat was launched from the Indian space center in Sriharikota, in January 2007. Today, seven years after take-off, the satellite is still floating in space, though it began to slowly drift away from its orbit two years ago. The 57-kilogram satellite continues to transmit earth surveillance video to Lapan ground stations, allowing operators to train themselves on satellite use and data retrieval methods, though the video data is barely of practical use.

“Of course, it is not what we would call operation qualified,” said Robertus Heru Triharjanto, the head of Lapan’s satellite bus technology division. “It is mostly for our own interest, to see how well we can produce pictures.” He added Lapan will continue to monitor Lapan-A1 to study its degradation. “We would like to see what seven years in space has done to the satellite; to collect data on which components are still healthy and which are not, and more importantly, why they came to that state.”

The Lapan-A2 is also a microsatellite, weighing 76 kilograms. Any satellite weighing between 10 and 100 kilograms is categorized as a microsatellite. Communication satellites like those used by Indonesian telecommunication firms Telkom and Indosat usually weigh more than a ton.

Indonesia has been purchasing its satellites for telecommunication purposes from other countries, as it has yet to effectively develop the capacity to manufacture its own satellites. Lapan, with its Lapan A series of microsatellites — of which there will be five — are hoping to develop that capability.

“The goal of Lapan-A1 is capacity building,” Robertus said. “With the second satellite, we want to prove that we are capable of building a satellite. We want to show the public that we have learned from others and we are able to successfully apply our newfound knowledge in constructing a satellite on our own.”

Mukhayadi said he and his team spent two years designing the Lapan-A2 before procuring some components from Germany and producing the remaining components on their own. The integration work began in 2011 and was completed in August 2012, along with the set of required tests. The integration was entirely done in Indonesia, making Lapan-A2 the country’s first self-designed, home-made satellite.

Lapan-A2, though, will have to wait until April or May before it can enter orbit, as Indonesia is still significantly behind in rocket technology. For a satellite to enter space, it must be launched with a launch vehicle or a carrier rocket. Therefore, like its predecessor, Lapan-A2 will be launched with an Indian rocket as its “secondary payload”, with the primary payload being India’s first dedicated astronomy satellite Astrosat.

Mukhayadi said piggybacking as a secondary payload is “the cheapest” method, although that meant it would be highly dependant on the primary payload. “When they’re [India] ready, we will launch our satellite,” he said. “But for now, the main payload is not ready.”

In the meantime, Mukhayadi and his team have been doing maintenance work on the Lapan-A2, regularly checking its “health”. “The Lapan-A2’s construction is finished, every necessary component has been integrated, so the microsatellite is actually active,” Mukhayadi said.

He enthusiastically showed Jakarta Globe the carefully maintained microsatellite in his dust-free workshop at Lapan’s Satellite Technology Center in Rancabungur. The black box doesn’t look much different from a household microwave but only slightly bigger.

He showed us the antennas that will be used to control the satellite from earth and to transmit data to earth; the star censor that will determine the satellite’s position in outer space and support its navigation; the solar panel to power the satellite; and the cameras that will be used to capture earth images.

Like Lapan-A1, Lapan-A2 is intended as an earth observation satellite, as opposed to deeper universe observation, which involves even more sophisticated and more expensive technology. But Lapan-A2 will carry a digital camera, not just an analog video camera, allowing more practical use of data images.




A Lapan engineer performs maintenance on microsatellite Lapan-A2 at the space agency’s Satellite Technology Center in Rancabungur, Bogor. (Photo courtesy of Lapan)

Ultimately, Lapan hopes its satellites will be able to produce remote-sensing images that will help the country monitor its forest covering and forest fires, the span of its agricultural lands, to detect fish catchment areas and examine the condition of disaster-hit areas, among other uses.

Lapan until now has been obtaining such data from other countries’ satellites, which it has been allowed to access through leases or partnerships that otherwise require regular payments of money. Other than the digital camera, Lapan-A2 will carry two additional payloads, namely the Automatic Identification System (AIS) for ship surveillance — to help monitor maritime traffic in Indonesia — and a text message repeater for the Indonesian Amateur Radio Organization (Orari) for disaster mitigation purposes, which explains the satellite’s other name, Lapan-Orari.

Mukhayadi also showed two sets of components that he said were exact copies of Lapan-A1 and Lapan-A2’s interiors.
“If there’s a problem with the satellites in orbit, we can conduct a test and simulation with devices on the ground,” he said.
For the next satellite, Lapan-A3, the agency will partner with the Bogor Institute of Agriculture (IPB) to develop a payload for agricultural purposes. Robertus said Lapan was also planning to install a magnetometer in the satellite, which will allow the monitoring of solar activities, Lapan’s first attempt to probe the world beyond our earth.

LapanA3’s integration is set for completion next year. The total production cost of the satellite is slightly higher than that of Lapan-A2, at approximately $3.5 million, Robertus said. Lapan-A1 had cost $1 million to make. Lapan-A4 is projected to be built in 2016, and Lapan-A5 in 2017.

The development of a B series, for remote-sensing satellites, and C series, for communication satellites, has been scheduled to commence in 2018. The plan is according to Lapan’s satellite development roadmap, drafted before the House of Representatives passed the Space Law in July. After the law’s issuance, the agency has expressed high hopes to accelerate its implementation.

*A new arm: Space Law
*
Indonesian lawmakers may have failed to explain to the public the significance of the new space law, the aspects of which are quite esoteric. Sutan Bhatoegana, the head of the House of Representatives’ Commission VII on energy and technology, which dealt intensively with the bill before it was passed into law, cryptically explained that it —the new space law — “has to do with satellites, which are important for communication. ” But the law is much more than that.

It mandates Lapan to develop satellite and rocket technology, to carry out peaceful uses of such technology, and it mandates the government to pursue bilateral or international cooperation that will enable a transfer of technology. The law regulates the construction of a space port, investigation of space-related accidents (including space debris or meteorites falling within Indonesia’s territory), and partnerships with the private sector.

It paves the foundation for a space industry in a country that has been moving at slower than a snail’s pace in its space sector, despite the establishment of the agency 50 years ago. Lapan was set up in 1963, under Indonesia’s first president, Sukarno.

“The government and the House might have deemed [the space sector] too high a technology, while there have been many other things they still need to take care of,” Agus Hidayat, the head of Lapan’s cooperation and public relations bureau, said at the agency’s headquarters in Jakarta.

“But the birth of this law has been fully supported by the House. I guess now the government and the House are at the same frequency. At least their awareness of the sector is becoming more concrete.” One “concrete” evidence is a budget increase of at least Rp 310 billion ($25.4 million) for 2014, Agus said, and that is more than half the Rp 526 billion amount disbursed to Lapan last year. The 2013 figure represents only modest increases from Rp 493 billion in 2012 and Rp 466.8 billion in 2011.

The Space Law, though, specifies no sanctions for failure to carry out the aforementioned mandates, so implementation will likely depend heavily on the House. Agus, though, is confident that the House is committed to developing the space sector, viewing their passage of the law as evidence.

“It is the House’s task to oversee law implementations. So, if they ask us why we fail to develop this or that, we can easily counter, ‘Where’s the money?’ ” Agus said. “They can’t demand us to build an aircraft if they only give us a budget for a bajaj [three-wheeled car]. If they ensure a smooth flow of our funding, surely we’ll also be able to work smoothly.”

Agus added Lapan was currently drafting a master plan for Indonesia’s space industry development for the next 25 years, which is another mandate of the law. He envisions the industry, which includes heightened roles for Lapan and extensive involvement of the private sector, to be in existence five years from now.

Robertus, though, thinks it needs at least 10 years for the industry to develop, taking into account the need to build the workforce that will run the industry. “If we look at the experience of other nations like China or India, usually it takes more than 10 years for the space industry to establish a solid [legal] ground,” Robertus commented.

He envisioned Indonesia to become Asia’s next big space player in that 10-year span — after Japan, China, and India.
“If the new space law can be implemented according to the plan, we are sure to have a good, promising future,” Robertus predicted. But Hakim L. Malasan, of the School of Astronomy at Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), highlighted the law’s failure to address the human resources need to support the industry.

“I haven’t seen this law guarantee the development of top human resources in the fields of astronomy and astrophysics, though they will be important for Indonesia’s space industry,” said Hakim, also a vice president of Paris-based International Astronomical Union. “Clauses on education and the development of relevant educational institutions to train future astrophysicists should have been incorporated in the law.”

He added, nevertheless, that Lapan was already on the right track by learning everything from the ground up, in order to end Indonesia’s reliance on other countries’ space products. “A classic problem with Indonesia is the lack of will to start from the bottom and develop things from scratch using science. We tend to enjoy being consumers of foreign products,” Hakim said.
“I see that Lapan is already on the right track. It only has to move faster in order to accomplish its roadmap.”

*China deal, space war concerns*
Just a few months after the passage of the Space Law, Indonesia inked in October a partnership deal with China on “the development of space technology for commercial and peaceful purposes”.The new cooperation also brings hopes to Indonesia’s space sector.

“Why are we interested in China? Because they’re still quite open,” Agus said. “China is probably willing to share a bit of rocket science with us.” Developing rockets that will launch satellites to outer space is even more difficult and complex than manufacturing the satellites, Agus said.

While Indonesia’s slow satellite technology development is largely attributable to the nation’s lack of commitment to the sector — and thus the lack of funding — for the development of rockets technology there is another, more “sensitive” issue. “Rocket technology is very different from aircraft and satellite technology. For the latter, other countries are very open, we can learn from them, we can ask them how to make one,” Agus said.

“As for rockets? No way. Developed countries don’t want Indonesia to be advanced in rocket technology because they worry we’ll use it to develop weapons.” Indonesia, Agus said, really had to start from zero, all on its own, with regards to rocket technology.

The latest rocket Lapan launched in its rocket test center at Pameungpeuk beach in Garut, West Java, only had a range of between 100 and 200 kilometers, less than a third needed for the minimum height of a satellite in orbit, which is around 600 kilometers. Large communication satellites need to be placed even farther: in the geostationary orbit, a circular orbit around 36,000 kilometers above the earth’s equator. “To be frank, we’ll be very slow in rocket development,” Agus said.

Negotiations with China concerning detailed schemes of the partnership, though, are still underway. China has so far asked to be allowed to build a ground station in Pare-pare, a port town in Indonesia’s South Sulawesi province, where a Lapan station is also located. Agus said China needed the station to track its newly launched satellites.




A Lapan ground station in Rumpin, Bogor. (JG Photo/Erwida Maulia)

Indonesia, though, has not agreed on anything. “We’re still negotiating. What can we get in return? It’s not good if they get more from us.” Agus added Indonesia treaded carefully in any space negotiation with another country, citing a perceived space war involving the US and China, in which each country has reportedly been developing their own anti-satellite weapons.

The US especially, according to a Reuters report in May last year, has remained concerned about China’s development of its anti-satellite capacity after Beijing shot its own defunct weather satellite in 2007, creating a multitude of space debris. The action caused protests from nations worldwide because of the potential harm the space debris may cause to their respective operating satellites.

In the following year, the US shot its non-functioning intelligence satellite while it was entering the earth’s atmosphere.
Mukhayadi said during the six years of Lapan-A1’s operations, Lapan has received three or four alerts on near collision with space debris, although all of them were easily avoided with a small amount of maneuvering commanded by Lapan’s ground stations.

Indonesia doesn’t want to be dragged into the “new frontier” competitions, directly or not. The Space Law appears to have anticipated this, banning any space activities for non-peaceful purposes, although again it fails to offer sanctions. “Surely we have concerns about this issue, which is why we need to be very careful with this law. We can no longer simply accept an offer as it is,” Agus said. “That’s why negotiations with China have been quite difficult. We don’t want to be dictated.”

Agus added that in addition to China, Russia and India have also quite aggressively approached Indonesia, offering space cooperation. He said they were particularly interested in the archipelago’s geographical advantage, specifically its position under the geostationary orbit (GSO). An object put in this orbit will appear stationery relative to the rotating earth, and holds most of the world’s communication and weather satellites in orbit.

“GSO is the sexiest site to place satellites, particularly communication satellites, because gravity is almost zero there, which means the energy needed to maintain satellites [in GSO] is smaller than in the orbits beneath,” Agus said. “Our GSO territory is very long compared with other nations, equal with Brazil.”

Indonesia recently decided to reject Russia’s offer to build an air launch in Biak, Papua, citing local residents’ rejection and safety reasons. In the past few years, Russia had been offering Indonesia a partnership that will use the new technology — launching satellites off a flying aircraft rather than a ground launchpad.

And although the US has remained silent about all those other growing space nations’ — especially China’s — moves to approach Indonesia, Agus said he believed the US is keeping a close watch. “I’m sure they’ve been doing that silently, albeit never explicitly.”

*National pride, or financial gain?
*
In the end, this is not about national pride, Agus said, though he proudly claimed Indonesia was quite advanced in its satellite technology compared with its Southeast Asian neighbors.

“If you talk about a manned mission, or lunar or Mars exploration, I think those are more about prestige; to show other nations that they are now inferior,” Agus said. “But our need is real, especially with regards to earth observation.”

He said Indonesia wishes to build its own ground stations, to operate its own satellites, to end its reliance on other nations such as the US and France, from which the country has been “renting” satellites to gain access to crucial earth observation data.

China and India have also been offering to sell such data to Indonesia, while Singapore is developing commercial satellites for a similar purpose, Agus said.

“Once we have mastered earth observation, at least we can end that reliance. So, this is not about prestige; we really need that [independence]. ”

It doesn’t hurt, though, to consider China’s offer for a manned mission, Agus added. He said sending an astronaut to outer space would likely be incorporated in Lapan’s 25-year master plan.

Indonesia almost had its first astronaut when microbiologist Pratiwi Sudarmono, now 61, was selected in 1985 to take part in a NASA space shuttle mission as a payload specialist.

The mission was cancelled, though, after NASA’s space shuttle Challenger, which was supposed to carry Pratiwi to space, exploded before her scheduled mission in 1986. Pratiwi has since then been focusing on her academic career. She is now a microbiology professor at the University of Indonesia.

But before Indonesia can make up its mind whether launching a manned mission is necessary, this year the country will finally have its first astronaut in the outer space anyway.

Rizman A. Nugraha, a 24-year-old web designer, is among 23 people from around the world selected in December to board shuttle spaces under Axe Apollo Space Academy, which is sponsored by consumer goods giant Unilever.

Rizman, who has been undergoing training at the Kennedy Space Center in Florida, will board a two-seated space shuttle called the XCOR Lynx Mark II, with a pilot.

— _Additional reporting by Benjamin Soloway

Indonesia’s First Satellite Ready for Take Off - The Jakarta Globe_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Habibie will Present the R80 to Washington, DC*

May 25, 2014 · by magelangimages · in International, National. ·

By: *Sahrudin* – alwaysmagelang@gmail.com






“I WILL be leaving for the United States soon. I want _Pak_ Agung to send me the _R80_ model aircraft. I am going to give a presentation on that at Washington, DC”, Indonesia’s former president Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie told Agung Nugroho, President Director of PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI), on a live video call from Munich, Germany, on Saturday (May 24, 2014).

In the video interview with Agung in Jakarta, Mr Habibie, who is also known as the country’s godfather of aerospace technology, says, “The R80 airplane must be successfully completed”, _Republika_ reported.

PT RAI is an aerial company established by PT Ilthabi Rekatama and PT Eagle Capital belongs to Mr Habibie and his son, Ilham Habibie.

The company has also teamed up with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), and France-based software producer _Dassault Systemes_ to design the _3DEXPERIENCE_ platform.

On the sidelines of the launch of Mr Habibie’s book _Tak Boleh Lelah dan Kalah_ (literally, Must not be Tired and Defeated) in Jakarta, Tuesday (April 1st, 2014), he had already explained that the 80-seat turboprop R80 was expected to make its first flight in 2017.

“The aircraft will be more sophisticated than its predecessor, the _N250_“, he said, adding that the letter “R” in the R80 stands for Regional.

PT RAI plans to build 400 units of the turboprops within period of 20 years, responding to the needs of flights between Indonesia’s islands, and considering not all the country’s airports are able to accommodate large turbojets.

There are about 50 aerial specialists involved in the R80 designing stage, which can later be increased to about 500 to 1,000 experts in its development phase.

Despite the fact that almost all of the turboprop engine’s power is used to drive the propeller, making the engine’s exhaust gasses do not contain enough energy to create significant thrust, the R80 engine is claimed to be faster and more fuel economy.

It’s also been said that the R80 will provide efficient power with bypass ratios of 40, comparing to the _Airbus_ or the _Boeing_ with bypass ratios of 12.

A higher bypass ratio provides a lower thrust specific fuel consumption, Mr Habibie said.

Although the turboprop is still in the design stage, but there have been several companies that are interested in this project.

Indonesia’s third-largest carrier, _Sriwijaya Air_, had ordered 100 units of R80 for its subsidiary _NAM Air_, and _Kal Star Aviation_, a company of 95 domestic routes and 22 regional routes flights, had applied for 25 units.***

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*Regional airliner renaissance - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360*

*Regional airliner renaissance - Indo14-Day3*
*David Donald*
06 November 2014






Regio-Aviasi Industri (Hall D, Stand DP007) has completed preliminary design work on the R80 twin-turboprop regional airliner. With the R80, RAI hopes to take on the Bombardier Dash 8 and ATR72 in the regional market, promising a cheaper aircraft but also one with state-of-the- art systems that provide attractive operating economics, and which comply with future air navigation requirements.

The R80 represents a rebirth of the IPTN N250 project of the 1990s. Two prototypes were flown, the first in August 1995, but the project was halted in 1997 amid the Asian financial crisis. In revisiting the programme, the aircraft is being thoroughly reworked and redesigned with modern systems, as well as being lengthened. About 60 per cent of the N250 central structure is reused.

Two engines have been earmarked for the R80 – Pratt & Whitney Canada’s PW150A and the Rolls-Royce (Allison) AE2100 – although final selection has not been made. The aircraft will have a fly-by-wire flight control system, and its modern cockpit will feature large touchscreen displays. Initially it will have a traditional control yoke to satisfy the requirements of some customers, but in the future a sidestick controller will be available.

RAI has designed the R80 to address the 80/90-passenger market, with 2+2 seating in the main cabin for a maximum of 92 seats. The aircraft has two cargo compartments, one forward between the flight deck and main cabin, and one aft of the rear cabin lavatory area. Cargo doors are on the starboard side, along with two service doors, with two passenger entry doors on the port side. The door arrangement expedites loading and unloading, leading to the rapid turn-round times that are typically required in the short-sector regional market.

Detailed design has begun, conducted in a paperless environment using 3DExperience software from Dassault Systèmes. First metal-cutting is scheduled for the end of next year, and the first of two flying prototypes is due to take to the air in 2017. Two more airframes will be completed for ground testing. Strategic partner PT Dirgantara Indonesia will build the R80 at its Bandung factory.

RAI aims to begin deliveries of the R80 in 2019, after Indonesian certification. The company already has 145 orders, comprising 100 from NAM Air, 25 from Kalimantan-based Kal Star and 20 from Trigana Air, which operates in Papua.

While the initial focus is on satisfying the large domestic market, RAI is also looking for global export sales and is aiming for EASA/ FAA approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*IF-X cockpit configuration on show [ID14D2]*

05 November 2014






Indonesian avionics specialist Infoglobal is showing off a potential cockpit configuration for the IF-X advanced fighter that is being developed by Indonesia and Korea. Versions for both nations will employ the same core computer architecture, but additional elements of the avionics suite will be provided by local companies. Infoglobal has been selected to provide the systems for Indonesia’s IF-X version.

The company has been working on the project for some time, working to a base set of aircraft specifications and air force requirements.

The cockpit on display here (Hall D, Stand 120) features a single large screen, which displays all relevant flight and tactical data. However, a final decision on cockpit layout has not been taken, and Infoglobal has also defined a three-screen configuration should that be selected.

Two small screens below the main display will probably be replaced by a single integrated display.

IF-X will feature sidestick control, and full hands-on-throttle-and-stick functionality. Using the large screen keeps the cockpit simple and clean, making it very user-friendly.

Infoglobal is also proposing an F-5X avionics upgrade for the Indonesian air force (TNI-AU) Northrop F-5E/F fleet. From 2008 the company implemented a two-screen upgrade for Indonesia’s Hawk 100/200s, and is proposing a similar upgrade for the F-5 that would modernise the aircraft should Indonesia decide to extend the service life of the aircraft instead of replacing it with a new fighter.

Under its proposal, Infoglobal would replace a number of analogue systems with new digital hardware.

Two new colour multi-function displays are the most obvious of the new components, but the proposal also adds a digital control display unit, a digital video recorder and a miniature standard central air data computer. Infoglobal has already developed the F-5 upgrade, and it is ready to roll out should the TNIAU decide to apply it to the F-5.

Other Infoglobal projects include a digital pilot display unit for the maritime patrol version of the Airbus/ PTDI NC 212-200, and the TDAS integrated national air traffic monitoring system that integrates the multi-track pictures of three disparate radars into one map-based display.

IF-X cockpit configuration on show [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia and South Korea agree to continue KFX /IFX fighter development*
_10 November 2014_

Indonesian and South Korean defence ministries have signed an agreement to continue the joint development of the Korean Fighter Experimental, Indonesian Fighter Experimental - Ed (KFX / IFX) aircraft.

Equipped with 4.5th generation technology, KFX / IFX would be a multi-role combat aircraft featuring more advanced capabilities than the Lockheed Martin-built F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft.

The KF-X / IF-X development cooperation programme is being undertaken in three phases, including the technology development (TD), engineering and manufacturing development (EMD), as well as the production development (PD) phase.

Having completed the TD phase in December 2012, the two ministries signed the project agreement, which contains general principles and rules, as well as the commitment of the parties during the EMD phase.

Under the terms of agreement, South Korea will designate the Korean industrial main contractor, which will negotiate a related cost-sharing agreement with the Indonesian defence ministry and the related workshare agreement with Industri Indonesia (PT. DI).

The two sides have also agreed to establish a joint programme management office (JPMO) to assist implementation. This will include overseeing the Korean industrial participant, the Indonesian industrial participant and the budgeting and spending / contracting competence.

All of the expected agreements, including details of the task of JPMO, are scheduled to be signed before the planned start of the EMD phase by the end of November 2015.

Meanwhile, South Korea would conduct flight tests of six aircraft at home. One prototype would be handed over to Indonesia for final assembly, test and evaluation.

Indonesia will be actively involved in the production process of first and sixth aircraft throughout the flight test programme. It has also agreed to establish the final assembly production line and build the aircraft at its own expense.

Following completion of the entire flight testing programme, South Korea will submit one KF-X / IF-X prototype aircraft, with some engineering and test pilot input.

Seoul and Indonesia would undertake 80% and 20% of the workshare respectively, and have also agreed to jointly decide funding for the EMD phase contract.

Indonesia and South Korea agree to continue KFX /IFX fighter development - Airforce Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

LAPAN is ready to develop a new propeller commercial plane. The new plane is said to be the biggest of its kind able to carry 144 passengers.

The plane, codename N2140 designed by LAPAN will be powered by the newest EuroProp engine of Europrop International, With the engine, the plane will be able to reach 0.7 mach speed.

_source in Indonesian :_
Keren! RI Rancang Pesawat Baling-baling Komersial Terbesar di Dunia


*monggo yg mau Inggrisin artikel diatas dg lbh lengkap dan terperinci... silahken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> LAPAN is ready to develop a new propeller commercial plane. The new plane is said to be the biggest of its kind able to carry 144 passengers.
> 
> The plane, codename N2140 designed by LAPAN will be powered by the newest EuroProp engine of Europrop International, With the engine, the plane will be able to reach 0.7 mach speed.
> 
> _source in Indonesian :_
> Keren! RI Rancang Pesawat Baling-baling Komersial Terbesar di Dunia
> 
> 
> *monggo yg mau Inggrisin artikel diatas dg lbh lengkap dan terperinci... silahken.



Good, it will be more fuel efficient than the jet ones with relatively similar speed. Market seems to like it 6 -7 years from now. The government should take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PTDI to deliver UAVs to Indonesian Air Force*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
15 December 2014

State-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) aim to deliver eight indigenously developed Wulung tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) systems to the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU) within the next 12 months, a company official confirmed to _IHS Jane's_ on 16 December.

"The plan is to deliver three Wulung UAVs and a remote ground control station to the TNI-AU before the end of this year and then another eight UAVs in 2015," said the official. Additional remote ground stations will also be delivered to the TNI-AU in 2015, he said. The total requirement is expected to reach a squadron of 12 UAVs, although this has not yet been confirmed.

PTDI to deliver UAVs to Indonesian Air Force - IHS Jane's 360

*IPTN North America*

*Company Information*




*
IPTN NORTH AMERICA, INC. (INA, Inc.)* is an Aerospace parts & services trading company located in Seattle, USA. The company is a U.S. subsidiary of IAe (Indonesian Aerospace) Indonesia, and incorporated in the State of Washington. IPTN North America, Inc is managed and staffed by professionals who have at least 20 years of experience operating as supplier, agent, and partner for different companies in Indonesia, South East Asia, South Korea, Abu Dhabi, Pakistan, and the USA.

INA, Inc, services Indonesian Aerospace and it’s subsidiaries directly as well as in concert with their partners Garuda, MNA, Pelita Air Service, Mandala, and Indonesian Air Force.

We have also supplied Republic Express, PT Barata, BBI, PT Inti, Pertamina, PT PAL, Petro Kimia Gresik, and privately owned companies throughout Indonesia.

Companies serviced outside Indonesia include: GAMCO of Abu Dhabi, ROKAF of South Korea, the Pakistan and Turkish Air Forces, and Astro Trading & Technologies of the USA. We are negotiating with companies in Latin America and expect to be servicing that region soon.



Major manufacturers, which support us, include GE, Rolls Royce and Honeywell, to name a few.

In partnership with BPPT Weather Modification Services of Jakarta Indonesia and

WMI of North Dakota USA, the company is engaged in the procurement of Doppler radar systems and weather modification applications for PT Inco of Sulawesi Indonesia. The partnership is also marketing this technology in Australia, Malaysia, Brunei, Pakistan and Cambodia.



*IPTN NORTH AMERICA, INC.* can offer competitive pricing, timely delivery and attractive financing packages. We are a “one-stop shopping” site for our customer’s needs and requirements.

*AGENCY/DEALEARSHIP/SUPPLIER FOR*

SIKORSKY for Helicopter trainer S-300C
QUEST AIRCRAFT for KODIAK 100 aircraft
WEATHER MODIFICATION INTERNATIONAL for weather modification system in cooperation with BPP Technology
AVMET for Weather Radar Equipment and Cloud Seeding
ROLLS ROYCE/AVIALL for aircraft spare parts and maintenance of engine T-56 for C-130
BECKER AVIONIC for VHF/HF radio
GENERAL ELECTRIC for spare parts engine CT7-9C for CN-235
HAMILTON SUNDSTRAND, GOODRICH, TELEDYNE, ROCKWELL COLLINS, BEAEROSPACE, MOOG, THALES and all CN-235 vendor items

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Several institutions (State Agencies and university) in Indonesia made UAV including Lapan:

LSU 05 LAPAN






First Flight LSU 05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

We have to start developing our own engine A.S.A.P . The govt need to move on this otherwise we always be nothing more than "tukang rakit".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> We have to start developing our own engine A.S.A.P . The govt need to move on this otherwise we always be nothing more than "tukang rakit".



Habibie has already started it. We start it from the turbine and I hope 48 trillion Rupiah injection into our state owned companies (Jokowi new program) also include this important company. Dont forget our missile program that needs turbojet and turbofan engine development, we have started it since 2005.


PT Nusantara Turbin Propulsi: Private Company Information - Businessweek

PT Nusantara Turbin Propulsi manufactures aircraft components and industrial turbines in Indonesia. It also offers aero engine maintenance services. The company is based in Bandung, Indonesia. PT Nusantara Turbin Propulsi operates as a subsidiary of PT Dirgantara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Old News but not yet published in this threat before

INDODEFENCE 2014 

*Utility transport approaches rollout - Indo14-Day3*
*David Donald*
06 November 2014




PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is scheduled to roll out the first example of its N219 light transport on 10 August (national technology day) next year, in advance of an expected first flight in December and certification in 2016. A ceremony was held at the company’s Bandung facility in September to mark the first metal cutting.

PTDI has designed the aircraft to answer a need for a rugged short take-off and landing (STOL) airliner able to operate in and out of remote, semi-prepared airstrips. Indonesia’s remote islands and mountainous regions rely almost completely on air transport, so the need for this kind of aircraft is obvious.

As well as having the necessary strength and performance required for such operations, the N219 is also intended to be safe, reliable and cost-effective. PTDI has pitched the N219 at a lower cost than the rival Twin Otter, yet it uses modern engines and avionics as demanded for both safety and reliability.

Through its long strategic collaboration with CASA (now Airbus Defence & Space), PTDI has been building the CASA C212 Aviocar for many years, and is now the sole source for this rugged light transport (in its modernised NC212i version). Experience with the NC212 has aided the N219’s design, and indeed forms the basis of the new aircraft. However, the N219 is longer and more refined.

Aerodynamically cleaner than its predecessor, the N219 has its wing mounted higher to minimise cabin intrusion, creating what its designers claim is the largest cabin available in its class (6.50 x 1.82 x 1.70m). The N219 also features a sprung undercarriage rather than the Aviocar’s sponson-mounted wheels.

Power is provided by two 850shp Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-42 turboprops. These give a take-off of around 600m, while the N219 will stop in less than 800m. PTDI has selected a Garmin flight deck with a five-screen display for the aircraft. In the airliner role, the N219 is intended to carry up to 19 passengers in a 2+1 seating arrangement.

PTDI is targeting a variety of operators, including military, and has outlined various mission options such as troop or VIP transport, and freight delivery with a two-tonne capacity. The N219 can also be outfitted for maritime surveillance, search and rescue, or medical evacuation.

Initially, the focus will be on the domestic market, where PTDI has had interest for more than 100 aircraft. With this priority demand satisfied, the company could seek European EASA certification with the help of partner Airbus to offer the N219 for export.

Utility transport approaches rollout - Indo14-Day3 - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Satellite Orbiting Rocket Number 420* (Indonesian: Roket Pengorbit Satelit 420, abbreviated as *RPS-420*), or *Pengorbitan-1*, is Indonesia's proposed satellite launching rocket that if successful, will carry Indonesia's first indigenous satellite into Low Earth Orbit in 2014.[1][2] The aim is to have home-made rockets and satellites. Reaching orbit will make Indonesia a newspace power in Asia.

RPS or "Pengorbitan" (Indonesian for "orbital") is ultra-light space launch vehicles subfamily of "RX" (_Roket Eksperimental_) rockets family. The multistage launchers are being developed by the state company Spacetecx for Indonesia's National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN). They will be launched from a mobile pad at Lapan Space Center, where RX-250-LPN mini-rockets have blasted off already.[3]

Currently Indonesian RX rockets has suborbital capabilities only and could serve as a platform for high altitude outer atmosphere studies. Indonesia plans to develop orbital microsatellite launching capabilities with the RPS to launch smallsatellites into low Earth orbit (LEO). This project was first revealed to the public during the _Indo Defence Expo-2008_ exhibition in Jakarta.[4]

In 2008 optimistic hopes were that this rocket, known as _SLV_ (Satellite Launch Vehicle) would first be launched in Indonesia to 2012, and if there were extra funds pursuant to the good economic situation of 2007-8, possibly the year 2010. In fact, the LAPAN budget for 2008 and 2007 was Rp 200 billion (approximately USD $20million). Budgetary issues surrounding the international credit crises of 2008-2009 placed many Indonesian technical projects in jeopardy most especially the complete development of RX-420 and associated microsatellite program to world-class standards ahead of project finalization schedule and the opportunity to work together with the world institutions. LAPAN hopes to be an educating partner with Indian Aerospace in sciences related to satellite.[_citation needed_]

*Pengorbitan-1*
*Pengorbitan-1*, or RPS/RX-420, will be a four-stage rocket with the ability to place 25 kg satellites in LEO.[_citation needed_] Its first launch is expected in 2014.

Category: microsatellite orbital launch vehicle, similar to Lambda from Japan, but with lighter modern materials and modern avionics. Launch unguided at a 70-degree angle of inclination with a four-stage solid rocket motor launcher.[5]

Diameter: 420 mm Length: 6200 mm Lift-off mass: 1000 kg. Propellant: solid composite, firing time 13 seconds Thrust: 9.6 tons Flight duration: 205 seconds Maximum velocity: mach 4.5 Range: 101 km, 53000 m altitude Payload: diagnostic, GPS, altimeter, gyro, 3-axis accelerometer, processor and battery. The RX-420 was entirely built using local materials.[_citation needed_]

LAPAN carried out a stationary test on RX-420 on 23 December 2008 in Tarogong, West Java. The RX-420 missile was tested at the launching station Cilauteureun, Pameungpeuk District, Garut regency, West Java. The LAPAN RX-420 is the test bed for the entirely indigenously developed satellite launch vehicle. RX-420 is suitable for launch of micro-satellites (50 kg or less) and nano-satellites (5 kg or less) currently in co-development with Technical University of Berlin.

The rocket launching plan will be extended in 2010 by launching combined RX-420-420 and in 2011 for combined RX-420-420 – 320 and SOB 420.

*Pengorbitan-2*
The five-stage *Pengorbitan-2*, or RX-420 Plus and RX-520, will launch a 50 kg payload to LEO and is intended to operate from 2014.[6]

At planning stage are the RX-420 with multiple customizable configuration boosters and the planned 520mm RX-520. The RX-520 is predicted to be able to launch 100 kg+ payload into orbit. This large rocket is intended to be fueled by high-pressure liquid. Hydrogen Peroxide and various hydrocarbons are under evaluation. Addition of RX-420 boosters to the RX-520 is calculated to increase lifting capacity to 500 kg+ payload, although if too expensive, the proven Russian Soyuz andEnergiya will likely be employed.

RX-520 consists of one RX-420 and two boosters of RX-420 in stage-1, one RX-420 in stage-2, one RX-420 in stage-3 and as a payload launcher one RX-320 in stage-4.[7]

At November 11, 2010, LAPAN spokesman said the RX-550 rocket would undergo a static test in December this year and a flight test in 2012. The rocket will consist of four stages, will be part of an RPS-01 rocket to put a satellite in orbit.[8]

RPS-420 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

More about LAPAN

*National Institute of Aeronautics and Space*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*National Institute of Aeronautics and Space* (Indonesian: _Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional_/*LAPAN*) is theIndonesian government space agency. It was established on November 27, 1963 by former Indonesian president Sukarno after one year's existence of an informal space agency organization. LAPAN is responsible for long-term civilian and military aerospace research. For over two decades, it has managed satellites^ domain-developed small scientific-technology satellites Lapan and telecommunication satellites Palapa, which were built by Hughes (now Boeing Satellite Systems) and launched from the US on Deltarockets or from French Guiana using Ariane 4 and Ariane 5 rockets. It has also developed sounding rockets and has been developing small orbital space launchers that will allow Indonesia to join the space power's club within the 2012-2014 time frame. It has also been reported that LAPAN plans to launch its first indigenous space launcher with a satellite payload some time in November 2013.[1]

*History[edit]*
On May 31, 1962, Indonesia commenced aeronautics exploration when the Aeronautics Committee was established by the Indonesian Prime Minister, Juanda, who was also the head of Indonesian Aeronautics. The secretary of Indonesian Aeronautics, RJ Salatun, was also involved in the establishment.[_citation needed_]

On September 22, 1962, the Initial Scientific and Military Rocket Project (known in Indonesia as _Proyek Roket Ilmiah dan Militer Awal_ or "_PRIMA_") was formed as an affiliation of AURI (Indonesian Air Force) and ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology). The outcome of the project was the launching of two "Kartika"("star") series rockets and their telemetric ordnances.

After two informal projects, which had no national contribution, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) was established in 1963 by Presidential Decree 236.[_citation needed_]

*Programmes[edit]*
For more than 20 years, LAPAN doing in research on Rocket, Remote Sensing, Satellites and Space Sciences.

*Satellites[edit]*
*Palapa A1 and A2[edit]*
The first program was the Palapa A1 (launched August 7, 1976) and A2 (launched October 3, 1977). The satellites were almost identical to Canada's Anik and Western Union'sWestars although the Indonesian variants had larger parabolic reflectors suited to the large area of the archipelago. Although the satellites belonged to the government-owned company Perumtel, the spacecraft were made in the United States.[_citation needed_]

*LAPAN Satellites[edit]*
The development of microsatellites has become an opportunity for LAPAN in developing its space program. The development of such satellites requires only limited budget and facilities, compared to the development of big satellites. Meanwhile, the capability to develop micro-satellite will brings LAPAN to the readiness state to implement a future space program that will have measureable economic impact, and therefore contribute to the country’s sustainable development effort.

*LAPAN-A1[edit]*
Lapan-A1 or Lapan-Tubsat is designed to transfer of knowledge, skill and experience on micro-satellite technology development from Technische Universität Berlin, Germany to LAPAN. The spacecraft is based the German DLR-Tubsat, but includes a new star sensor and features a new 45 × 45 × 27 cm structure. The satellite payload is a COTS video camera with 1000 mm lens, resulting into nadir resolution of 5 m and nadir swath of 3,5 km from 650 km altitude. In addition to that the satellite carries another video camera with 50 mm lens, resulting into 200 m resolution video image with swath of 80 km at nadir. The uplink and downlink for telemetry, tracking and command (TTC) is done in UHF and downlink for video is done in S-band analog. The satellite is successfully launched to SSO of 635 km as auxiliary payload in Polar Satellite Launch Vehicle (PSLV) C7 from Sriharikota, India on January 10, 2007. LAPAN Tubsat performed technological experiments, earth observation and attitude control experiments. Google reference: [2]

*LAPAN-A2[edit]*
The mission for LAPAN-A2 or LAPAN-ORARI is Earth observation using RGB camera, maritime traffic monitoring using Automatic Identification System (AIS) which can know about name and flag of the ship registered, ship type, physical and tonnage of the ship, correct and current route, departure and arrival port, and amateur radio communication (text & voice; ORARI is Indonesian Amateur Radio Organization). The satellite will be launched as auxiliary payloads for ASTROSAT mission which has orbit of be 650 km circular at inclination of 8 degree. The purpose of the project is to develop capability to design, Assembly, Integration and Test (AIT) process of micro-satellite in Indonesia. The satelitte will be launched in first half of 2015 through Indian PSLV and will monitor Indonesia every 97 minutes or 14 times a day.[2][3][4]

*LAPAN-A3[edit]*
LAPAN-A3 or LAPAN-IPB will perform experimental remote sensing mission. In addition to that, the satellite will support global AIS mission and amateur radio communication. The satellite payload is a 4-bands push broom multi-spectral imaging camera (Landsat band : B, G, R, NIR), which will give resolution of 18 m and coverage of 120 km from 650 km altitude. The satelitte will be launched in second half of 2015.[4]

*International cooperation[edit]*
In 2008 Indonesia signed an agreement with the Ukrainian National Space Agency (NSAU) that will allow access to rocket and satellite technologies.

*Spaceport Development Plan[edit]*
*Biak Spaceport Plan (2006)[edit]*
Since 2006 Indonesia and Russia have been discussing the possibility of launching satellite from Biak island using Air Launch technology. LAPAN and Russian Federal Space Agency (RKA) have worked on a Government-to-Government agreement in Space Cooperation in order to enable such activities in Indonesia. It is planned that Antonov An-124aircraft will deliver a Polyot space launch vehicle to the new Indonesian spaceport on Biak island (West Papua province). This spaceport is well suited to commercial launches as it sits almost exactly on the equator - any space vehicle launched at the equator has a greater initial velocity imparted to it, making higher velocity or heavier payloads possible. In the spaceport, the launch vehicle will be fuelled and the satellites will be loaded on it. The Antonov An-124 carrying the launch vehicle is to fly at 10 km altitude above the ocean East of Biak island to jettison the launch vehicle [5][6] In 2012, discussions resumed. The main stumbling block is Russian concerns over compliance with the terms of the Missile Technology Control Regime; Russia is a co-signatory, Indonesia is not.[7]

*Enggano Launchpad Plan (2011)[edit]*
In 2011, LAPAN plans to build a satellite launchpad at Enggano Island, Bengkulu province. It is located at the westernmost part of Indonesia at the Indian Ocean coast. There are three possible locations, two in Kioyo Natural Park and one in Gunung Nanua Bird Park. The most strategic site for this launchpad is inside Nanua Bird Park, a place called Tanjung Laboko which is 20 meters above sea level and far from residential areas.[8] The satellite launch pad requires area only one hectare, but the safety zone requires 200 hectares. The cost to be disbursed is Rp.40 trillion (around $4.5 billion). The location is also available for assembly of the rockets and launch preparations for satellites of up to 3.8 tonnes.[9] The plan has concerned from the Bengkulu Natural Resources Conservation Agency because both parks are habitat for a number of bird species native to Enggano Island, which ended by rejetion by Bengkulu Province government.[10]

*Morotai Spaceport Plan (2012)[edit]*
After studying the surrounding environment in 3 potential spaceport island sites (Enggano-Bengkulu, Morotai-North Maluku, and Biak-Papua), LAPAN (21/11) announced Morotai Island as a future spaceport site.[11] Planning ensued starting in December 2012. The launch site's completion is expected in 2025. In 2013, LAPAN will launch an RX-550 experimental satellite launcher from some point in Morotai to decided.[12] This island was selected according to the following criteria::


Morotai Island's location near the equator, which makes the launch more economical.
The island has 7 runways, one of them 2,400 meters, easily extended to 3,000 meters.
The ease of building on Morotai, which is not densely populated and little potential for social conflict with native inhabitants.
Morotai Island's east side faces the Pacific Ocean directly, reducing downrange risks to other island populations.
*Field Installations[edit]*
*Ground Station[edit]*
*Remote Sensing Satellites Ground Station[edit]*
The _Stasiun Bumi Satelit Penginderaan Jauh_ ("EO Satellite Ground Station") is located at Parepare, South Sulawesi. Its main functions include receiving and recording data fromearth observation satellites such as Landsat, SPOT, ERS-1, JERS-1, Terra/Aqua MODIS, and NPP operation since 1993.[_citation needed_]

*Weather Satellites Ground Station[edit]*
These ground stations, located at Pekayon, Jakarta and Biak, receive, record, and process data from NOAA, MetOp, and Himawari weather satellite 24 times a day since 1982.[_citation needed_]

LAPAN-TUBSAT was the first Indonesian surveillance micro-satellite, launched on 10 January 2007 by ISRO PSLV-C7 with Cartosat-2 developed with Technical University (TU) Berlin, where the satellite was manufactured. It circles the earth 14.5 times a day at an altitude of 630 km, in a polar orbit with an inclination of 97.60° and a period of 99.039 minutes. The longitude shift per orbit is about 24.828° with a ground track velocity of 6.744 km/s with an angular velocity of 3.635 deg/s, and a circular velocity of 7.542 km/s.

*Rocket Flight Test Station[edit]*
The LAPAN Rocket Launching Station is located at Pameungpeuk Beach Garut West Java (7.646643°S 107.689018°E) and built from 1963 through cooperation between Indonesia and Japan, where the station is designed by Prof. Dr. Hideo Itokawa with the aim to support high atmospheric research using rocket Kappa - 8. Currently, this installation is equipped with facilities Motor Assembly Building, Launch Control Center Building, Meteorological Sounding System Building, Rocket Motor Storage Building and Dormitory.

*Radar[edit]*
*Koto Tabang Equator Atmospheric Radar[edit]*
The _Radar Atmosfer Khatulistiwa Koto Tabang_ is a radar facility located at Koto Tabang, West Sumatra. It commenced operations in 2001. This facility is used for atmosphericdynamics research, especially areas concerning global climate change, such as El Niño and La Niña climate anomalies.[13]

*Laboratory[edit]*
*Remote Sensing Technology and Data Laboratory[edit]*
The _Remote Sensing Technology and Data Laboratory_ is located at Pekayon in Jakarta. Its functions include: data acquisition systems development, satellite payload imager systems development, satellite ground station system development, preliminary satellite imagery image processing, such as geometric correction, radiometric correction andNational Remote sensing Data Bank.

*Remote Sensing Applications Laboratory[edit]*
The _Remote Sensing Applications Laboratory_ at Pekayon, Jakarta, has main function works with remote sensing satellite data applications for Land Resource, Coastal-Marine Resources, Environment Monitoring and Disaster Mitigation.

*Rocket Motor Laboratory[edit]*
The _Laboratorium Motor Roket_ is located at Tarogong, West Java. It designs and produces rocket propulsion systems.

*Propellant Laboratory[edit]*
The 'Laboratorium Bahan Baku Propelan _("Combustion Propellant Laboratory") researches propellant, such as oxidizer Ammonium perchlorate and Hydroxyl-terminated polybutadiene._

*Satellite Technology Laboratory[edit]*
The _Satellite Technology Laboratory_ is located at Bogor, West Java. Its functions include: research, development and engineering of the satellite payload, the satellite bus and facilities of the ground segment.

*Aviation Technology Laboratory[edit]*
The _Aviation Technology Laboratory_ is located at Rumpin, West Java. Its functions include: research, development and engineering of aerodynamics, flight mechanics technology, propulsion technology, avionics technology and aerostructure.

*Observatories[edit]*
*Equatorial Atmosphere Observatory[edit]*
The Equatorial Atmosphere Observatory of LAPAN are located at Koto Tabang, West Sumatera, has a function for research on, (1) High-resolution observations of wind vectors will make it possible to study the detailed structure of the equatorial atmosphere that is related to the growth and decay of cumulus convection; (2) From long-term continuous observations, relationships between atmospheric waves and global atmospheric circulation will be clarified; (3) By conducting observations from near the surface to the ionosphere, it will be possible to reveal dynamical couplings between the equatorial atmosphere and ionosphere. (4) Based on these results, transports of atmospheric constituents such as ozone and greenhouse gases, and the variations of the Earth's atmosphere that lead to climatic change such as El-Nino and La-Nina, will be revealed.

*Solar Radiation Observatory[edit]*
The 'Stasiun Pengamat Radiasi Matahari _(Monitoring Stations [for] Solar Radiation) observe ultraviolet radiation of the sun. Operations began in 1992. These facilities were developed by Eko Instrument from Japan, and are located at Bandung and Pontianak._

*Aerospace Observatory[edit]*
The Aerospace Observatory of LAPAN are located at Pontianak-West Kalimantan, Pontianak-North Sulawesi, Kupang-East Nusa Tenggara and Watukosek-East Java, has a function for the observations in the field of Climatology, Atmosphere, Sun and Geomagnet.

*Rockets[edit]*
LAPAN rockets are classified "RX" (_Roket Eksperimental_) followed by the diameter in millimeters. For example, the RX-100 has a diameter of 100 mm. LAPAN's current workhouse rocket propulsion system consists of four stages, namely the three-stage RX 420 and the RX-320 level. It is planned to use the RX-420 as a booster (rocket booster) RPS for the planned _Roket Pengorbit Satelit_ ("Orbital Satellite Rocket") planned to fly in 2014. In 2008 optimistic hopes were that this rocket,. known as _SLV_ (Satellite Launch Vehicle) would first be launched in Indonesia to 2012, and if there were extra funds pursuant to the good economic situation of 2007-8, possibly the year 2010. In fact, the LAPAN budget for 2008 and 2007 was Rp 200 billion (approximately USD $20million). Budgetary issues surrounding the international credit crises of 2008-2009 placed many Indonesian technical projects in jeopardy most especially the complete development of RX-420 and associated micro-satellite program to world-class standards ahead of project finalization schedule and the opportunity to work together with the world institutions. LAPAN hopes to be an educating partner with Indian Aerospace in sciences related to satellite.[_citation needed_]

At November 11, 2010, LAPAN spokesman said the RX-550 rocket would undergo a static test in December this year and a flight test in 2012. The rocket will consist of four stages, will be part of an RPS-01 rocket to put a satellite in orbit. Before, the Polar LAPAN-TUBSAT (LAPAN-A1) satellite created in cooperation with Germany was successfully placed in orbit and until now still functioning well. The aim is to have home-made rockets and satellites.[14]

LAPAN has re-established and rejuvenated Indonesian expertise in rocket and missile based weapons systems in cooperation with the TNI AL [Armed Forces of Indonesia] began in 2005. In April 2008, Indonesian TNI began a new missile research program alongside LAPAN. Prior to this, eight projects were sponsored by the TNI in Malacca monitoring with satellite remote LAPAN-TUBSat, most especially the theft of timber and alleged encroachment on Indonesian territorial waters in the 2009 escalation overMalaysia's claims to the huge gas fields off Ambalat-island.[15]

*RX-100[edit]*
RX-100 has: diameter of 110 mm length of 1900 mm mass of 30 kg and length of 1900 mm. Functions: to test rocket payload subsystems. Propellant type: solid-composite Fuel time: 2.5 seconds, Flight time: 70 seconds Maximum speed: Mach 1. Range: 11 km, 7000m altitude, Payload: Diagnostic,: GPS, altitude meter, gyro, 3-axis accelerometer, CPU processor and battery.

*RX-150 / 120[edit]*
Two-stage rocket launching RX-150-120 supported by TNI-AD (Indonesian Army) and PT Pindad. Rocket with cruise distance 24 km was successfully launched from moving vehicle (Pindad Panser) on March 31, 2009.[_citation needed_]

*R-Han 122[edit]*
R-Han 122 rocket has capability of a land-to-land weapon with a shooting range up to 15 kilometers with 1.8 Mach speed and on March 28, 2012 fifty R-Han 122 have been successfully launched.[16] The rocket are the result of the six years LAPAN's work. By 2014, at least 500 R-Han 122 rockets will be part of army arsenal.[17]

*RX-250[edit]*
The main[_clarification needed_] rocket, the Lapan RX-250 were launched regularly between 1987 to 2005.[_citation needed_]

*RX-320[edit]*
In 2008 Lapan successfully flew two RX-320. These 320 mm diameter rockets were launched on 2 July and 30 May 2008 at Pameungpeuk, West Java.

*Space launchers[edit]*
*RPS-420 (Pengorbitan-1)[edit]*
Category: micro-satellites orbital launch vehicle, similar to Lambda from Japan, but with lighter modern materials and modern avionics. Launch unguided at a 70-degree angle of inclination with a four-stage solid rocket motor launcher.[18]

Diameter: 420 mm Length: 6200 mm Lift-off mass: 1000 kg. Propellant: solid composite, firing time 13 seconds Thrust: 9.6 tons Flight duration: 205 seconds Maximum velocity: mach 4.5 Range: 101 km, 53000 m altitude Payload: diagnostic, GPS, altimeter, gyro, 3-axis accelerometer, processor and battery. The RX-420 was entirely built using local materials.[_citation needed_]

LAPAN carried out a stationary test on RX-420 on 23 December 2008 in Tarogong, West Java. The RX-420 missile was tested at the launching station Cilauteureun, Pameungpeuk District, Garut regency, West Java. The LAPAN RX-420 is the test bed for the entirely indigenously developed satellite launch vehicle. RX-420 is suitable for launch of micro-satellites (50 kg or less) and nano-satellites (5 kg or less) currently in co-development with Technical University of Berlin

The rocket launching plan will be extended in 2010 by launching combined RX-420-420 and in 2011 for combined RX-420-420 – 320 and SOB 420.

*RPS-420/520 (Pengorbitan-2)[edit]*
At planning stage are the RX-420 with multiple customizable configuration boosters and the planned 520mm RX-520. The RX-520 is predicted to be able to launch 100 kg+ payload into orbit. This large rocket is intended to be fueled by high-pressure liquid. Hydrogen Peroxide and various hydrocarbons are under evaluation. Addition of RX-420 boosters to the RX-520 is calculated to increase lifting capacity to 500 kg+ payload, although if too expensive, the proven Russian Soyuz and Energiya will likely be employed.

RX-520 consists of one RX-420 and two boosters of RX-420 in stage-1, one RX-420 in stage-2, one RX-420 in stage-3 and as a payload launcher one RX-320 in stage-4.[3][19]

*RX-550[edit]*
In 2013, LAPAN intends to launch an RX-550 experimental satellite launcher from some point in Morotai to decided.[12]

*LAPAN Library[edit]*
In June 2009, LAPAN launched its extensive online library of over 8000 titles on aeronautics and astronautics. This is the largest dedicated aerospace library in ASEAN and it is hoped to bring Indonesian and ASEAN talent into the LAPAN program, especially for those disadvantaged by location. It is unclear how much content will be available freely to the public, and what specific form of library will operate.[20]

*Komurindo[edit]*
Komurindo or Kompetisi Muatan Roket Indonesia means Indonesia Payload Rocket Competition. The competition is established by Lapan, Education Ministry and some Universities, etc. for enhance rocket research in the Universities. The third competition has been done in late June 2011 in the Pandansimo Beach of Bantul, Yogyakarta.[21]

*Aircraft[edit]*

LAPAN XT-400
National Institute of Aeronautics and Space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

LAPAN

Cruise Missile Programs :











Electric Ducted Fan (EDF) Engine 






RKX 220 Turbo Jet Engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX Fighter Model

South Korea/ Indonesia











*Specifications*

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 1 or 2
*Length:* 15.6 m (51.18 ft)
*Wingspan:* 10.7 m (34.77 ft)
*Height:* 4.5 m (14.76. ft)
*Powerplant:* 2 × F414-GE-400K/EPE or EJ200 afterburning turbofan
*Dry thrust:* 13,000~13,500 lbf (57.8~60 kN) each
*Thrust with afterburner:* 20,250~22,000 lbf (90~97.7 kN) each

*Performance*

*Maximum speed:* Mach 1.97
*Avionics*

Datalink capabilities
AESA radar
IRST
E/O Targeting System (EOTS)

Data from: 

KAI KF-X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*Indonesia, Spain agree to extend C295 co-operation*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Ridzwan Rahmat, Reporter, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
11 February 2015
Indonesia and Spain have agreed to extend an agreement between PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Airbus Defence and Space featuring PTDI's licensed production Airbus C295 tactical transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

A statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 11 February said Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Spain's Ambassador to Indonesia, Francisco José Viqueira Niel, have agreed in principle to extend C295 co-operation.

An accord to facilitate such an arrangement, however, has not yet been signed and will depend on Indonesia ordering additional C295 aircraft. The TNI-AU is understood to have a requirement for a further seven units, taking its C295 inventory to 16 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

LAPAN (Engine: Turbojet)






RX 550 Rocket (LAPAN)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ShioTikus

Indos said:


> RX 550 Rocket (LAPAN)



Numpang nanya, apakah roket RX550 ini udah pernah diuji-coba ??


----------



## Indos

ShioTikus said:


> Numpang nanya, apakah roket RX550 ini udah pernah diuji-coba ??



Kalau uji coba resmi belum ( diliput pers dll), tapi yang tidak resmi saya tidak tahu. Rencananya tahun ini ada uji coba. Seharusnya tahun kemarin.


----------



## ShioTikus

Indos said:


> Kalau uji coba resmi belum ( diliput pers dll), tapi yang tidak resmi saya tidak tahu. Rencananya tahun ini ada uji coba. Seharusnya tahun kemarin.


Oh begitu ya. Trims penjelasannya.

andai Kim Jong Un mau ngajarin kita bikin roket, pasti bakalan keren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* Indonesia to Build MALE UAV in Five Years
*
July 2, 2014

*Tobapos* -- For the next five years, Indonesia would build MALE (Medium Altitude Long Endurance/MALE) Unmanned Aircraft Vehicle (UAV) to boost surveillance mechanism in Indonesia.

"Its payload will be not only cameras, but also radars to observe objects in the ground," JokoPurnomo, Head of UAV (PUNA) program in state research center (BPPT) as reported by viva.co.id.

He said, currently, his institution was developing Wulung and Sriti UAV in Bandung.

"(All of it) are under production by Indonesia Aerospace in Bandung and will be commissioned by Ministry of Defense," he said.

He added, with flying range of 200 km, PUNA Wulung could be used to monitor Indonesia sea with 25 points of base station.
*




*
UAV Wulung

TOBAPOS: Indonesia to Build MALE UAV in Five Years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Turning back time a little bit to see our attempt in building jet transport plane N-2130 that started at 1994 and failed because of IMF condition to us (our government) not to inject money again to PT Dirgantara (before IPTN) during Asia Financial Crisis. At that time we had two program which is N-250 and N-2130 that needs money for aircraft development.





*



*

*N2130 Regional Jet*

Companies considering a regional jet (or participation in a program) include PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN) of Indonesia. Indonesia has indicated its desire to bring to market the IPTN-designed N-2130 turbofan, a 104- to 132-seat aircraft that began as an outgrowth of its N-250 turboprop. The N250 turboprop carrier was the pride of Indonesia. Coming exactly a week before the 50th anniversary of Indonesia's declaration of independence from the Dutch, the first flight of the N-250 turboprop in August 1995 brimmed with symbolism. The successful first flight for Indonesia's new N-250 commercial airplane led to an announcement of a plan for a mid-range jet aircraft to be finished in 2003 or 2004. Experts said the new, $2 billion plan was even more ambitious, entering a fiercely competitive arena. Habibie's son, a former Boeing engineer, was to head it up.

The N2130 Technology Program (NTP) was launched in October 1994 as a market and product-definition study. The NTP team was headed by Habibie's eldest son, Ilham, and consists of IPTN's younger, so-called "second generation", design engineers and managers. Its work was to be concluded by March 1997, with the drafting of the aircraft's design requirements and objectives.

PT Dua Satu Tiga Puluh (DSTP) as owner or holding company was founded in 1995 [1996?], soon after IPTN N250's roll out. Though industry officials pointed to the aerospace sector's lack of skill in finding and attracting varied sources of capital, the industry had made some progress in securing alternate funding. PT Dua Satu Tiga Puluh (DSTP) was founded to function as IPTN's fund-raising agency for the N-2130. DSTP was to raise the $2 billion needed for the design, prototyping, and certification of the aircraft through the private investment of individuals, corporations, and foundations, and an initial shares offering to the Indonesian public.



The aircraft itself, the twin jet 80-130 passenger aircraft N2130, was put into design since 1994, while the plan was already announced three years earlier. According to the timetable presented by IPTN during the Le Bourget Paris Airshow 1995, on March 1997 N2130 should be on 'Design Requirements and Objective' phase, by April 1997, it should have been in the preliminary design process which will be finalized in 2000. According to the 1995 time table, the all-Indonesian-made aircraft would have its maiden flight on March 2004, and the very next month go into certification process until it finally delivered to its first operator on the June 2006 Indonesia Air Show.

Considering the cost and level of technology involved, some observers questioned whether the N2130 project was just a ticket to participation in one of the other various Asian 100-seater projects. In a market report published on 16 May 1996, the Teal Group dismissed the project as a scheme "driven by techno-nationalist fantasies, not market realities." Even Western firms jockeying for a spot on the aircraft were guarded about its prospects.

By late 1996 three versions were envisaged, with a 29.45m-long airframe serving as the baseline 100-seat design. This will be followed by an 80-seat, 22.20m-shrink version and a 39.20m-stretch derivative, seating up to 130 passengers, in a single-class configuration. Subsequent consultations with airlines, however, revealed little support for either an 80-seater or a five-abreast cabin cross-section. So by 1997 IPTN had dropped plans to develop a shortened, 80-seat, version of the planned N2130 short-haul jet-airliner and instead opted for a larger-aircraft family with six-abreast seating for between 104 and 132 passengers.

Designers opted for a 3.95m-diameter circular-section hull, while the length of the baseline aircraft was been lengthened by 1m, to 31.25m. The baseline N2130, tentatively designated the -100, would be able to accommodate 114 passengers in single-class configuration, with 812mm seat pitch, or 104 in a mixed two-class layout. The stretched, 33.86m-long, -200 version would seat up to 132 passengers in an all-tourist-class configuration. In the face of increased competition from other Asian consortia in the 100-seat jet market, by 1998 IPTN had opted to speed up development by 2 years, leading to planned production of the first N-2130 aircraft by 2002 and deliveries beginning in 2004.

A wing part of a 1:7.89 scale half-span wind tunnel model was designed and built for Indonesian Aircraft Industries (IPTN) in the years 1999/2000 by Vojnotehnièki Institut Ratka Resanoviæa [VTI], Beograd, Serbia. The wing segment comprised: wing, including main wing box (1805mm half-span), single-slotted flaps (4 positions), clean high-speed leading edges, slats, an immovable aileron, and installation for measurement of pressure distribution on seven chordwise wing sections, ·wing-fuselage fairing, through-flow nacelle (TFN) and its pylon, with instrumentation for measurement of pressure distribution, turbofan power simulator nacelle (TPS) and its pylon, with instrumentation for measurement of internal flow parameters and other installations necessary or the operation of the power simulator.

Most of the model was produced on CNC milling machines. For some specific components CNC EDM (electrode and wire-cut) was used. Artistic hand finish was applied when appropriate. Main parts were built from high-grade stainless steel, while the less stressed parts were made from aluminum alloy. Quality control was carried out on CMM coordinate measuring machines. Main parts of the wing were the outer and the inner wing box, each box assembled from the upper and the lower half. Sides of the boxes formed two main spars of the wing. Leading and trailing edge devices were detachable in order to enable changing of wing configuration.

In July 2000 the wing was transported to ONERA facilities at Tolouse and there was assembled with the fuselage-tail assembly. During the summer of the same year the model was successfully tested in F1 and S1 wind tunnels.

In the decade of the 1990's the human aspect once again took center stage in the design and operation of commercial aircraft. As occupation health and safety has gained importance in society in general, it has gained even more importance in the design an operation of commercial aircraft. In aircraft design today, the man-machine interface is considered in every task of the human workload. The discipline of ergonomics truly impacts each phase of product or tool design. At IPTN, the ergonomics effort is principally being applied to the design of the cockpit, cabin and cargo compartment of the N250. The ergonomists at IPTN are keenly aware that there would be a conflict between the user and his working environment without proper attention to the human considerations in the design is left for ergonomists and innovative programs like IPTN's participatory approach, to ensure that the human aspect is optimized in the man-machine interface.

Wwhile industry sources confirmed the existence of a potential Indonesian market for regional aircraft, opinions differed as to the size of this market, an important factor in IPTN's ability to achieve the economies of scale necessary to produce an international competitive aircraft. A feasibility study by IPTN projected that 25 percent of global demand for regional jet aircraft of approximately 100 seats will be met through sales of the N-2130, specifically 168 units domestically and 632 units internationally during 2005-2025.

By 1998 the Indonesian aircraft industry faced serious economic and political uncertainty because of the region's financial crisis. Nonetheless, Indonesian industry officials indicated that the aircraft industry was proceeding into the preliminary and detail design stages of the N-2130 program. Though IPTN had long supported a large aerospace work force, employees' work hours were cut to reduce expenditures and the company plans to lay off 3,000 workers in 1998.

Despite a possible postponement of 2-3 years, as of 1998 Indonesia intended to continue development of the N-2130 regional jet and looked to market the aircraft throughout Asia. In 1998 DSTP officials indicated that the company was considering listing its shares on the Jakarta Stock Exchange in 5-6 years and may eventually allow foreign investment. As of September 1997, DSTP raised 25 percent of the N-2130's development costs. However, the ability of DSTP to meet its goal of raising $2 billion by 2002 was uncertain. DSTP officials indicated that the country's financial situation had severely inhibited fund-raising abilities, and complaints over the public shares offering have reportedly prompted IPTN to call for a review of the company's methods of capital mobilization.

On September 29, 1999, PT Dua Satu Tiga Puluh (DSTP), the company responsible for N2130's funding, was officially dismissed. Its preliminary design was to be handed over to the Ministry of Industry and Trade, and the US$ 70 million spent on the design process was to be considered as 'sunk-cost'.

N2130 Regional Jet

N-2130 - Wikipedia bahasa Indonesia, ensiklopedia bebas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

I wish indonesian army would purchase caracal instead of black hawk, mi 17 and chinook. at least caracal would be assembly in bandung, and will ease the maintenance of fewer helicopter force that the army have currently


----------



## Dante

initial_d said:


> I wish indonesian army would purchase caracal instead of black hawk, mi 17 and chinook. at least caracal would be assembly in bandung, and will ease the maintenance of fewer helicopter force that the army have currently


Well, AFAIK DI dont have license for the Caracal, and even the Cougar are partial conversion program from Super Puma airframe, in which are prone to accident

Re aligning the army rotary wing squadron to Bell 412, blackhawk, chinook and apache are the right thing to do


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia, Spain agree to extend C295 co-operation*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok and Ridzwan Rahmat, Reporter, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
11 February 2015

Indonesia and Spain have agreed to extend an agreement between PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Airbus Defence and Space featuring PTDI's licensed production Airbus C295 tactical transport aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU).

A statement by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) on 11 February said Indonesian Defence Minister Ryamizard Ryacudu and Spain's Ambassador to Indonesia, Francisco José Viqueira Niel, have agreed in principle to extend C295 co-operation.

An accord to facilitate such an arrangement, however, has not yet been signed and will depend on Indonesia ordering additional C295 aircraft. The TNI-AU is understood to have a requirement for a further seven units, taking its C295 inventory to 16 aircraft.

Indonesia, Spain agree to extend C295 co-operation - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RX 550 rocket Static Test ( 2014 )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CN 235 For Indonesian Air Force (TNI-AU)






CN 235 For USAF (Special Force Operation)






CN 235 MPA (winglet version) For Indonesian Navy






CN 235 MPA For USA Coast Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

N-219 Prototype under construction (latest Picture)






Pict: Detik.com

Price Estimation : 3, 8 Million - 4,5 Million USD (with latest technology attached). 

Much lower that its competitior Twin Otter which is around 6 Million USD each.

500 kg more payload than Twin Otter with similar fuel consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Just old news, but just want to share some of this company capability since it has the potency to make engine for aircraft

PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (PT Dirgantara Subsidiary / State Owned )






Steam Turbine (Photo taken during joint company opening celebration/ 2012)
Pict: Bandung.bisnis.com

Jet Engine Turbine





(just illustration)

Source: Gas turbine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jakarta, Nov 05, 2010

Siemens AG and PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) are signing a joint venture for the manufacturing of industrial steam turbines to serve Indonesia’s growing energy market growing at around 6-7 percent annually. In addition to supporting various industries, the steam turbines will support the country’s conventional coal-fired power plants as well as renewable power plants based on geothermal, biomass, waste and solar thermal. The Indonesian Ministry of Industry, who had been actively encouraging this cooperation since 2009, is witnessing the signing ceremony between the two companies. Siemens will hold 60 percent of the shares and NTP the rest. The combined investment is approximately EUR12 million. In the initial phase, the new company will create jobs for 100 people and is targeting a production capacity of at least 40 units of steam turbines annually. The production facility is located in Bandung, West Java, Indonesia and will start operation in March 2011.

“Siemens intends to expand its presence in Indonesia’s growing energy market,” said Dr. Markus Tacke, CEO of the Oil and Gas Division for Industrial Power of the Energy Sector of Siemens AG, Germany. We see a huge potential in the steam turbine markets for domestic consumption to support Indonesia’s aggressive acceleration program for electricity generation and development of various industries, such as sugar; fertilizer, crude palm oil, cement, oil refinery and chemical. Together with NTP as our partner, we will build up state-of-art production facility for industrial steam turbine. With our combined experience within the energy sector, we will offer our customers industrial steam turbines with highest reliability and efficiency to support their plant’s processes.”

The agreement also encompasses the transfer of technology for industrial steam turbines and to comply with Indonesia Industrial Minister’s regulation on achieving 40 percent of Domestic Component Level (Tingkat Komponen Dalam Negeri - TKDN). We envisage that our main customers will be the state-owned power utility, PT. PLN (Persero) and the various industries.

“NTP is proud to be a part of this important milestone for the industry community in Indonesia by forming this joint venture with Siemens AG. Not only that Siemens is a highly recognized global brand and has the biggest market share for industrial steam turbines in the world, but Siemens is also prepared to develop the manufacturing of steam turbines of up to 250MW capacity,” stated Supra Dekanto, NTP’s President Director.

Since 2005, Indonesia’s Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and NTP have started to develop turbines with 450HP, 2MW to 4MW capacity. The production was jointly executed with a number of industries which also include small industries located in Bandung, Cikarang, and Jakarta areas. The number of clusters continues to be added every year and developed to meet the required quality. The program is still currently still ongoing and in 2010, BPPT together with NTP design and produce steam turbines for geothermal demands of 3MW capacity. Both domestic industry and the Government must see this as opportunity and trigger for industrialization. Indonesia must no longer be considered as a user but rather as an industrialist. This will soon become a reality if we join forces.

The newly formed joint venture company will initially be producing steam turbines for both condensing and back pressure types with a capacity ranging from 3MW to 15MW called the Siemens SST-140. More than 100 units of this particular steam turbine type have been installed in several countries. In order to increase its efficiency and TKDN, design of some parts will be upgraded. There are 3 units which have been successfully operating in Indonesia, including PT. Kaltim Methanol Industri (KMI) in Bontang, East Kalimantan. This particular type is expected to meet the standard of PLN and Sugar Factories. It has a compact design and in one variant, the condenser is located at the base plate of the steam turbine – this will also reduce installation cost. The dimension and weight of this particular steam turbine is relatively small so it can greatly reduce logistic and shipping costs. The overall cost reduction will surely impact the total cost of building a steam power plant.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*About Siemens in IndonesiaSiemens has been active for 100 years in Indonesia, where it holds leading positions in its Energy, Industry, and Healthcare Sectors. The two manufacturing facilities in Pulo Mas, Jakarta and Cilegon, Banten have become the Siemens’ international centers of competence respectively for the production of switchgear panels and large-steel assembly for power plants conducting export throughout the world.

The Siemens Energy Sector is the world’s leading supplier of a complete spectrum of products, services and solutions for the generation, transmission and distribution of power and for the extraction, conversion and transport of oil and gas. In fiscal 2009 (ended September 30), the Energy Sector had revenues of approximately EUR25.8 billion and received new orders totaling approximately EUR30 billion and posted a profit EUR3.3 billion. On September 20, 2009, the Energy Sector had a workforce of more than 85,100. Further information is available at: www.siemens.com/energy

PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) is a well established company in Indonesia since 1998. The company is performing industrial repair and overhaul for the highly sophisticated Aircraft Gas Turbine Engines and Rotating Equipments. With approximately 400 workforce, the company’s facility is located adjacent to Husein Sastranegara Airport, Bandung, West Java. NTP is suported by original manufacturer such as Honeywell, Rolls-Royce, Pratt & Whitney, General Electric and Solar Turbine. The company has successfully obtained certifications from various aviation authorities like (DGCA-Indonesia, FAA-USA, EASA-EU). Further information is available at: www.umcntp.co.id

Press Releases > Siemens strengthens industrial steam turbine business in Indonesia with new partnership > Siemens strengthens industrial steam turbine business in Indonesia with new partnership > Siemens strengthens industrial steam turbine business in Indonesia with new partnership > Siemens strengthens industrial steam turbine business in Indonesia with new partnership*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

KAL and Eurojet trying to promote the using of EJ200 engine block to be used in KFX programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

madokafc said:


> KAL and Eurojet trying to promote the using of EJ200 engine block to be used in KFX programme



So, KAL will be proposing South Korea and European team up version, the thing that quite positive on that is their ability to give more TOT than American one. Regardless who exactly will be the winner of the bidding, South Korea will still get significant TOT from their F-35 acquisition that can be used for KFX program. I believe the design will still use C-103 since it is already the result of the first phase of KFX project. So, this bidding is more like avionics, engine, and price competition than design one since it is done already. So previous article is rather showing bad jurnalism than any valuable information.

By the way, PT Dirgantara also has made a joint company with General Electric in turbine maintenance, even though not as significant as PT Nusantara Turbine (PT Dirgantara subsidiary) cooperation with Siemen which produces steam turbine, but at least we still can get knowledge from that. It seems European companies are more generous to us than American one 

The company name is PT GE Nusantara Turbine

This one I bring General Electric proposal to KFX/IFX program


*GE offers to power Korea's KFX aircraft in collaboration with local industry*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
21 August 2014


General Electric (GE) intends bidding to supply engines to power the Republic of Korea Air Force's (RoKAF's) proposed KFX indigenous fighter aircraft.

The company said on 21 August that if selected to participate in the KFX programme, it would build the powerplants in collaboration with local industry, ensuring more than half the KFX engine components were made and assembled in South Korea.

According to South Korean media reports, the government will issue a tender to continue the full development of the aircraft before the end of 2014, with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) likely to be selected to lead the programme in collaboration with foreign system developers.

GE offers to power Korea's KFX aircraft in collaboration with local industry - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT RAI is preparing to make aircraft assembling factory in Kertajati, Bandung, West Java. PT RAI is currently teaming up with PT Dirgantara Indonesia to design, market, and produce R-80 (ATR 72 class). Aircraft parts will be produced by PT Dirgantara.

The prototype is set to be worked out this year according to one of PT RAI owner, Ilham Akbar Habibie ( former PT Dirgantara N-2130 project director) who holds PT RAI 51 % shares, other owner is PT Eagle Capital which is owned by Erry Firmansyah, former Jakarta Stock Exchange Director.

The News is in Indonesia

PT RAI Incar Kertajati untuk Pabrikasi Pesawat R80 | -bisnis- | Tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN Ready to Strengthen Maritime Sector with Remote Sensing*

Jumat, 14 November 2014 00:09:35 | 2586 Views

Yogyakarta Antara) - The Institute of National Aviation and Space (LAPAN) said it is ready to provide satellite technology for remote sensing to support the government's program to strengthen the country's maritime sector.

Lapan head Thomas Djamaluddin said satellite technology of remote sensing could cover all Indonesian waters.

Sea vessel radar technology now generally used is be able to cover only limited area and give limited data, Thomas said on the sidelines of an International Conference on Aerospace Electronics and Remote Sensing Satellite (ICARES) 2014 here on Thursday.

The use of aircraft has wider coverage , but could not cover the whole water territory of Indonesia, he said.

"Aircraft as has been widely used could cover only 70 percent of the country's water territory," he said. (*)
Redaktur: Tunggul Susilo

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2015

LAPAN Ready to Strengthen Maritime Sector with Remote Sensing - ANTARA Jatim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Nihonjin1051

This one collaboration between Indonesian and Japanese in remote sensing technology

Josaphat Microwave Remote Sensing Laboratory (JMRSL) | Josaphat Laboratory

Joshephat is an Indonesian Remote sensing expert who has currently undergone research about remote sensing in Japan under Japanese government fund.






Prof Josephat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo





Four exchange program students from Indonesia joined Josaphat Laboratory (Prof Josephat at the center) to learn Microwave Remote Sensing technology, 28 January 2015


Lets check this video

The drone was made by former PT Dirgantara employee (according to one of Indonesian Phd student studying at Chiba University who talked to me about the program)

*Josaphat Laboratory UAV JX-1 : CP-SAR Sensor & Hyperspectral Camera Flight Test*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

I will present some Infoglobal products step by step since we cannot post more than 8 pictures

Infoglobal is a private Indonesian Company specialized in avionics and software for several military application

MSCADC - Avionics and Information Technology Solution
























MPD (Multi-Purpose Display) is a digital flight electronic device (avionics) which displaying many important information to the pilot of Hawk 100/200 aircraft.

Features:

Display the information as follows:


Navigation.
Route map.
ILS, VOR, and TACAN.
The volume of fuel and machine condition.
Position.
Altitude, heading, and velocity.
Flight plan.
Destination list.
The status of another avionic device.
Alignment.
Course.
Track.
Direction and wind speed.

*Info Global Proposal for IFX jet fighter (Indonesian KFX version)*

Info Global propose this to Indonesian KFX/IFX program

IF-X cockpit configuration on show [ID14D2] - IHS Jane's 360







It is Korean One below for their KFX. Well for me Info Global needs to make cockpit similar like this Korean one in order to get the project, and they indeed still has time for that, inshaALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DVR (Digital Video Recorder) is an avionic device to record video data, pilot's conversation in the cockpit, radar view and flight symbology data of aircraft, in digital format.

DVR is developed from the VCR interface standard, making it fully compatible with VCR, plug and play, and also without having to modify anything in cockpit. It is available for Hawk 100/200, F-5 Tiger E/F, and F-16 aircraft.

DVR has passed the airworthiness certification by the Defense Ministry's airworthiness certification agent of the Republic of Indonesia, named IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RDU (_Radar Display Unit_) is an avionic device to display information to the pilot of Hawk 200 aircraft series, in accordance with the radar data capture, target tracking and intercept, as well as the altitude and declivity.

RDU has already passed the airworthiness certification by the Defense Ministry's airworthiness certification agent of the Republic of Indonesia, named IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority).

Features:

Displaying radar data.
Displaying the information of target tracking and intercept.
Displaying the declivity data and aircraft's altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CDU (Computer Display Unit) is a flight electronic device (avionics) which displaying real-time navigation data in F-5 Tiger E/F aircraft; and controlling INU (Inertial Navigation Unit) to make alignments and to determine destined waypoint.

Navigation data displayed by MCDE comes from INU (Inertial Navigation Unit) and CADC (Control Air Data Computer) locating in the aircraft.

Features:

Displaying aircraft’s navigation data.
Displaying and editing aircraft’s mission data (waypoint and flight plan).
Controlling INU processes and mode.
Controlling MIL STD 1553 data protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

HUDMON (Head-Up Display Monitor) is an avionic device to display the image which capture by the camera (CAM) in the front of Hawk 100 aircraft series, and display the HUD video, as well.

HUDMON has already passed the airworthiness certification by the Defense Ministry?s airworthiness certification agent of the Republic of Indonesia, named IMAA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority).

Functions:

Displaying the videos and image data of the camera (CAM).
Displaying the video and image of HUD.
Displaying video in PAL format.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

An avionic device to display various information to the pilot of F-5 E/F Tiger aircraft series, in digital format.

Functions :
Display the information as follows:

Navigation.
Route map and contour map.
ILS, VOR, and TACAN.
The volume of fuel and machine condition.
Position.
Altitude, heading, and velocity.
Flight plan.
Destination list.
The status of another avionic devices.
Track.
Course.
Direction and wind speed.
Radar.
















PDU (Pilot Display Unit) is a digital avionic instrument to display surveillance radar and weather radar data of CASA PATMAR (Maritime Patrol) NC 212-200.

Advantages:

Facilitate the pilot in controlling the aircraft concerning the safety from the bad weather
Facilitate the pilot in identifying the hunted target position of maritime patrol duty (mission system)
Facilitate the pilot in taking a decision concerning a tactical mission
Display a target in the form of a ship of surveillance radar capture (mission system)
Display the weather condition, such as good (green), medium (yellow), bad (red)
Facilitate the pilot in displaying the SAR routes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MSCADC (Miniature Standard Central Air Data Computer) is an avionic instrument to detect the altitude and the airspeed of aircraft, to control the flap system, auxiliary intake door, landing gear warning, and SAS (Stability Augmented System).

Features:

Calculate the airspeed and the altitude of aircraft
Transmit the altitude and airspeed data to EU (Electronic Unit) and CDU (Control Display Unit) as well
Transmit the altitude data to altimeter in the form of synchronous signal
Generate the altitude data in the form of encoder data to be transmitted to IFF Transponder
Perform a control of flap system, auxiliary intake door, landing gear warning, and SAS (Stability Augmented System)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Looking back for a while, 10 August 1995. First Flight of N-250, the first aircraft in its type who uses Fly by Ware system with also equipped with modern cockpit. At Bandung, Indonesia. 











In the N-250 Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> This one collaboration between Indonesian and Japanese in remote sensing technology
> 
> Josaphat Microwave Remote Sensing Laboratory (JMRSL) | Josaphat Laboratory
> 
> Joshephat is an Indonesian Remote sensing expert who has currently undergone research about remote sensing in Japan under Japanese government fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prof Josephat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four exchange program students from Indonesia joined Josaphat Laboratory (Prof Josephat at the center) to learn Microwave Remote Sensing technology, 28 January 2015
> 
> 
> Lets check this video
> 
> The drone was made by former PT Dirgantara employee (according to one of Indonesian Phd student studying at Chiba University who talked to me about the program)
> 
> *Josaphat Laboratory UAV JX-1 : CP-SAR Sensor & Hyperspectral Camera Flight Test*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




To the future , my brother! 








Dari matahari terbit sampai terbenam matahari! bersama-sama kita kita berjalan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

RKX 300 LAPAN (Prototype)/ Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Old News but still informative to better explain cooperation between PT Dirgantara and Airbus Helicopters for PDF members here.

Airbus Group - PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Airbus Helicopters to jointly develop local support and services capabilities for Indonesia


12 February 2014 Singapore

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Airbus Helicopters to jointly develop local support and services capabilities for Indonesia*

The long-established cooperation of PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Airbus Helicopters will be expanded to include support and services for the users of Airbus Helicopters rotorcraft based on a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed today at the Singapore Airshow.

This MoU covers maintenance, repair and overhaul for the various Airbus Helicopters products operated within Indonesia – in particular, the AS365 Dauphin, EC725 Cougar and AS350/AS555 Fennec rotorcraft acquired by the country’s government. The agreement was signed by Budi Santoso, President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, and Airbus Helicopters President Guillaume Faury.

"PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s cooperation with Airbus Helicopters results from a long term relationship built on trust, and each company will support the other with this new strategic collaboration for the mutual benefit of both parties," Budi Santoso said.

“We’re opening another chapter in a highly successful cooperation that is important for Airbus Helicopters’ global industrial footprint,” Faury added. “PT Dirgantara Indonesia is one of our cornerstone partners, and I look forward to pursuing this new aspect of our relationship together.”

The two companies’ partnership began in the 1970s with PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s licensed production of the N-BO105 helicopter – of which 120 were built in-country. It subsequently was widened with licensed production of the N-SA330 Puma and N-AS332 Super Puma rotorcraft.

Additionally, the Indonesian company has been supplying upper and lower fuselage sections and tail booms for the EC725/EC225 since 2012 for a total production currently set at 125 shipsets. It also serves as the customization and delivery center for AS365 N3+ Dauphin, EC725 Cougar and AS350/AS555 Fennec helicopters ordered by the Indonesian government through PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

About Airbus Helicopters (www.airbushelicopters.com)

Airbus Helicopters, formerly Eurocopter, is a division of Airbus Group, a global pioneer in aerospace and defense related services. Airbus Helicopters is the world’s No. 1 helicopter manufacturer and employs more than 23,000 people worldwide. With 46 percent market share in civil and parapublic sectors, the company’s fleet in service includes some 12,000 helicopters operated by more than 3,000 customers in approximately 150 countries.

Airbus Helicopters’ range of civil and military helicopters is the world’s largest; its aircraft account for one third of the worldwide civil and parapublic fleet. The company’s chief priority to ensure the safe operation of its aircraft for the thousands of people who fly more than 3 million hours per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Go forward indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Zero_wing said:


> Go forward indonesia



Thanks bro.........

Just grow together, my friend..............


----------



## Zero_wing

Dont think so we have to rebuild our industries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nusantara

Zero_wing said:


> Dont think so we have to rebuild our industries


start it from now, you are lucky, you got US as ally and have a great relationship with Israel


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesian Aerospace eyes airliner variant of CN235 (N 245)*

Indonesian Aerospace is considering the development of a commercial variant of the CN235 tactical transport aircraft.

*The company has explored the concept of the airliner variant, designated the N245, and believes it could build two prototypes by the 2017-2018 timeframe, says company director of production Arie Wibowo.*

*The manufacturer envisages the variant carrying 35-50 passengers on short, regional segments. "It would be a spoke-to-spoke aircraft," says Wibowo.*

Wibowo spoke with Flightglobal at the biennial Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition. The Indonesian airframer believes it could develop the new variant and produce two prototypes for $200-250 million, which would come from the Indonesian government.

Indonesian Aerospace already has the world's only active production line for the CN235. Creating a commercial variant would involve re-designing the tail-empennage to remove the ramp. Creating a N245 would therefore require a series of alternate production stations parallel to the main line.

*The engine would also change to a Pratt & Whitney PW127, from the General Electric CT7 that powers the CN235s now in production.*

Indonesian Aerospace sees the N245 operating at 25,000 feet, higher than the typical operating altitude of the CN235.

The company feels the N245 would fill a useful niche between its developmental N219, which targets the segment now served by the Twin Otter and Cessna Caravan, and the ATR series.
Indonesian Aerospace eyes airliner variant of CN235 - 3/18/2015 - Flight Global



Zero_wing said:


> Dont think so we have to rebuild our industries


hopefully Indonesia and Philipines joint together to built both our military industry ...

Future Strategic planning of PT DI (Indonesian Aerospace)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Beside sending around 30 engineers to help KFX/IFX program with South Korea. Indonesia under LAPAN agency also has undergone STEALTH fighter project by their own. For the mean time the program is postponed due to the lack of fund (or maybe because of KFX/IFX program seems to bring good promise than just an ambitious plan).

LAPAN Fighter Experiment 2 (LFX 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Bro Indos, is LFX is real project? i think LFX using single engine and IFX using 2 engine..hopefully we can make same as F 35 A to replace F 16 future.. after IFX project.. hehehe

kayaknya terlalu optimistik nii.. mungkin LFX ini konsepnya kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan ToT dari produsen yang kita beli pespurnya.. pertanyaannya? kenapa LFX 2? emang kemana LFX 1?

btw, kita (IFX) sama Turki TFX jadinya cepetan mana ya? 
 semoga cepet-an kita


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> Bro Indos, is LFX is real project? i think LFX using single engine and IFX using 2 engine..hopefully we can make same as F 35 A to replace F 16 future.. after IFX project.. hehehe
> 
> kayaknya terlalu optimistik nii.. mungkin LFX ini konsepnya kerjasama antara Indonesia dengan ToT dari produsen yang kita beli pespurnya.. pertanyaannya? kenapa LFX 2? emang kemana LFX 1?



Yup, it is real. They have design and tested the model prototype. It needs 10 years to be a real plane. The project is there to train young engineers in fighter jet design. I bet they use 2 engine as it is the ideal one considering our geographical area. By seeing the number (LFX 2), so it must be the second fighter program in which LAPAN has worked out. This one is a STEALTH fighter, I think they get the confidence to start the program after our team join KFX/IFX program at South Korea.

Based on the project manager statement, he said young engineers who join the program has already had some valuable knowledge from this project. This generation of engineers will be the backbone of our IFX version development. So we really need to prepare jet fighter department from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CN-235 Persuader Maritime Patrol Aircraft - Airforce Technology


*CN-235 Persuader programme and development*
AirTech, or Aircraft Technology Industries, was formed by CASA (now EADS CASA of Spain) and IPTN (now Dirgantara) of Indonesia to develop the CN-235 aircraft which has been built in many versions for civil and military missions. First flight of the CN-235 was in 1983 and the aircraft entered service in 1988. Over 230 of all versions of CN-235 are in service and have accumulated more than 500,000 flight hours.

In July 2002, the Lockheed Martin / Northrop Grumman team was awarded the contract for the US Coastguard's Deepwater programme, which includes 35 new fixed-wing maritime patrol aircraft. The USCG selected the EADS CASA CN-235-300M for this requirement.

In February 2004, prime contractor Lockheed Martin received a contract to deliver an initial two CN-235-300 maritime patrol aircraft. A further five aircraft were ordered in May 2007. The first aircraft, designated HC-144A Ocean Sentry, was delivered to Lockheed Martin, for integration of the mission systems, in December 2006. The sixth was delivered in November 2008. All 36 aircraft are to be in service by 2017.

In December 2002, the Columbian Navy ordered two CN-235 for patrol and anti-drug trafficking missions.

In April 2005, Venezuela ordered two CN-235 maritime surveillance aircraft and in January 2006, Thailand placed an order with Dirgantara for ten aircraft, six for the Ministry of Defence and four for the Ministry of Agriculture.

In December 2007, Spain ordered two CN-235 maritime patrol aircraft for the Guardia Civil, for delivery 2008–2009.

One CN-235 MPA aircraft was delivered by Dirgantara to the Indonesian defence ministry in June 2008.

*CN-235 MP/MPA design*
The aircraft is of conventional semi-monocoque design and mainly aluminium alloy construction. Composite materials, Kevlar and glass fibre have been used extensively in the construction of the wing and tail leading and trailing edges, engine nacelles and the nose radome.

*Mission systems*
The two manufacturers, CASA EADS in Spain and Dirgantra in Indonesia, supply the aircraft with different mission systems. The Spanish developed CN-235 MP Persuader is fitted with the Northrop Grumman APS-504 (V) 5 radar. The Indonesian developed CN-235 MPA is equipped with the Seaspray 4000 from BAE Systems, the AN/APS-134 from Raytheon or the Ocean Master 100 from Thales.

*CN-235 MP Persuader*
The Spanish-built Persuader has been in service with the Irish Air Corps since 1991. Spain has ordered four Persuaders. In 1998 Turkey ordered six for the Turkish Navy and three for the Turkish Coast Guard, the first of which was delivered in November 2001.

"The CN-235 patrol aircraft are of conventional semi-monocoque design and mainly aluminium alloy construction."
The aircraft will be based at Cengiz Topei, the Turkish Naval Air Base. The Coast Guard is under the operational control of the Turkish Ministry of the Interior, but in times of crisis or war, the coastguard is under the command of the chief of the Turkish Navy. Turkey negotiated an agreement for the assembly of the aircraft for Turkey and for export by Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) at Ankara. TAI had previously manufactured 50 transporter versions of the CN-235 between 1991 and 1998.

The aircraft is equipped with a FLIR Systems FLIR-2000HP forward looking infrared night vision system. The FLIR pod is mounted under the nose of the aircraft. Northrop Grumman (Litton) supplied the AN/ALR-86(V) electronic support measures and the APS-504(V)5 radar.

Nine Turkish Navy and coastguard CN-235 aircraft are to be fitted with the Thales AMASCOS system, which also equips Indonesian Air Force aircraft. First flight of the CN-235 for the Turkish Navy took place in December 2008.

*CN-235 MPA Indonesian Navy variant*
The Indonesian Ministry of Defence and Security ordered 24 CN-235 aircraft, including six for the Indonesian Navy maritime reconnaissance squadron and three for the Indonesian Air Force.

THALES and IPTN signed a memorandum Of agreement in May 2000 for the supply of three CN235 aircraft manufactured by IPTN and equipped with AMASCOS from Thales Airborne Systems, to the Indonesian Air Force. The AMASCOS airborne maritime situation control system includes the Ocean Master search radar produced by Thales and EADS Deutschland, the Elettronica ALR 733 radar warning receiver, the Chlio thermal imager developed by Thales Optronique, the Gemini navigation computer from Thales (formerly Sextant) Avionics and the AN/ASQ-508 magnetic anomaly detection (MAD) system from CAE.

There are three hardpoints under each wing that can carry Harpoon anti-ship missiles. The Indonesian maritime patrol version can be fitted with two mk46 torpedoes or Exocet M-39 air-launch anti-ship missiles.

*CN-235 MPA for Brunei*
Brunei has ordered three Indonesian developed versions of the aircraft. Boeing is contracted as the Argo Systems Integrator. The aircraft are equipped with an FLIR Systems AN/AAQ-21 Safire FLIR, a BAE Systems Sky Guardian electronic support measures electronic warfare system and a AN/APS-134 radar. The information friend or foe system fitted on the aircraft is the Cossor 3500 IFF.

*CN-235 MPA for UAE*
"Over 230 of all versions of the CN-235 are in service."
The United Arab Emirates placed an order for four Indonesian developed CN-235 MPA aircraft in 1998. The aircraft is equipped with the Thales AMASCOS 300 with Ocean Master 100 radar for surveillance, maritime patrol, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare.

*HC-235A US Coastguard variant*
The HC-235A aircraft for the US coastguard have a Rockwell Collins avionics suite, including four 6in×8in active matrix liquid crystal multi-function displays and communications, navigation and surveillance systems to meet air traffic management requirements.

Sensors include FLIR Systems Star Safire III thermal imaging system and Telephonics APS-143C search radar.

*Navigation*
The aircraft is equipped with a Trimble TNL7900 Omega global positioning system and a Northrop Grumman (formerly Litton) LN92 ring laser gyroscope inertial navigation system.

*Engines*
Two General Electric CT&-9C3 turboprop engines each developing 1,305kW, are wing-mounted in composite nacelles. The engines produce 1,394kW with automatic power reserve. The engines drive Hamilton Sundstrand 14RF-21 four-bladed, constant speed, full feathering, reverse pitch propellers, diameter 3.35m. The propellers are of glass fibre construction with a metal spar and urethane foam core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

From @madokafc post

*Indonesian CN-295 production assembly at local facilities of PT DI*

Pict: Gombal Jaya and other uploader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

Zero_wing said:


> Dont think so we have to rebuild our industries


There are some innitiatives to form ASEAN defense industries consortium, hopefully this will happen in near future and will further develop ASEAN members defense industries


----------



## Nike

*Singapore Airshow 2014: Indonesian Navy turns to N219 as Nomad successor*

Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International
11 February 2014

Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) officials have said an Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) naval aviation unit is replacing up to 20 of its ageing twin-engine turboprop ASTA/GAF Nomad maritime patrol aircraft with Persero's N219 platform.

Speaking to IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow, Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito said that the Indonesian government plans to replace between 15-20 Nomads from the Skuadron Udara 800 unit with the N219s. Senior TNI-AL officials have approached the company to discuss the acquisition but details such as quantity and configuration have yet to be finalised.

The TNI-AL's Skuadron 800 unit is in charge of conducting airborne maritime patrol duties for the country and has been operating the Nomad since 1975.

http://www.janes.com/article/33839/...onesian-navy-turns-to-n219-as-nomad-successor

N-219 is ready to be mass produced

25 March 2015








SOLO, suaramerdeka.com - Central Goverment, through the hands of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is in middle of preparation to mass production small aircraft N-219. Those plane will be specialized to serve small commuter flight in Indonesia

N-219 will be used to serve any cities in range of 200 km. The capacity seat is 19 seat, said Minister of Science and Technology and Higher Education (Menristek dan Dikti), M Nasir, when visiting Solo Techno Park (STP), Tuesday (24/3)

He claimed, the prototype of those plane had been finished. "One unit of research aircraft is valued between 120 to 125 billion Rupiah (10 to 10,2 million US dollar). We are on the way to made N-219 to get her certificate and licensed this year". With this, Nasir continued, PT DI is expected to mass production those aircraft at least in 2016.

"If those aircraft can be materielized in 2016, so next year will be a year for the rising of Indonesian Aviation era" said the ex of Rektor Universitas Diponegoro. 

Nasir said, although the fund for experiment project to made the prototype is relative high, market price for this aircraft can be lowered.

"Economical price for this aircraft is between 6 million US dollar, or will be around 70 billion rupiah. If we compared with her competitor, the price is very prospective." He added

Thailand and Philippine has made an interest for those aircraft

"But we will focusing the production to fullfil Indonesian demand first" Said him

Pesawat N-219 Siap Diproduksi Massal | SUARAMERDEKA.com - Berita dan Informasi Jawa Tengah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante

@madokafc 
I don't get it....why N219 and not NC212-400
What they look for on the N219 that they couldn't find in NC212-400?
And the later is proven platform


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> @madokafc
> I don't get it....why N219 and not NC212-400
> What they look for on the N219 that they couldn't find in NC212-400?
> And the later is proven platform



CN212-400 from whatever side you look at it, it still CASSA-Nurtanio joint product, hence the profit and lisence still attached to Cassidian Airbus company. I hope you could get it


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> CN212-400 from whatever side you look at it, it still CASSA-Nurtanio joint product, hence the profit and lisence still attached to Cassidian Airbus company. I hope you could get it


I suspect that actually
But i don't believe my suspicion......in long term, is it worth and most importantly break even for this project? Are they will get more money?or this is just a personal ambitions of some DI aircraft designers?

I'm sure you know....some of them are love to showing off....and forgot about business side of every project


----------



## Nike

Dante said:


> I suspect that actually
> But i don't believe my suspicion......in long term, is it worth and most importantly break even for this project? Are they will get more money?or this is just a personal ambitions of some DI aircraft designers?
> 
> I'm sure you know....some of them are love to showing off....and forgot about business side of every project



no lah if they want to show off they will trying to revive N-250 project instead of this no name and no fame small aircraft project. For BEP, some calculated it will with around 80 to 100 order of aircraft (sorry can't put the links or picture needed to backup this claim as it came from the presentation) and it can easily be achieved, at least for Indonesia Navy requirement they need around 24 to 32 aircraft to replace the Nomads, not to mention Army, Police department, ministry of fisheries and Ministry of Forestry along with Private companies such as, Susi Air, Pelita Air, Lion Air and so on.

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Bulletin

PT. Pindad (Persero) - Home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

Any news on KFX ?? I heard they are pending due to insufficion bidder and until now still only 1 bidder???


----------



## Indos

baukiki88 said:


> Any news on KFX ?? I heard they are pending due to insufficion bidder and until now still only 1 bidder???



Second bidding already now, if only KIA-Lockheed which appears, and no KAL-Airbus Military proposal until the third bidding, so the process will be continued with KIA-Lockheed as the project participant (In South Korea side). Indonesia has already appointed PT Dirgantara as KFX/IFX project holder for our side.

It even will proceed the project sooner since selection process will be much shorten and simple.

Edit: 2 Proposal has been proceed. Both KIA ( +Lockheed) and KAL (+Airbus) is competing now in the bidding process.

Korean Air and Korea Aerospace Industries lodge bids for KFX - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Indos

Govt Increases Research Funds for N219 Aircraft | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

WEDNESDAY, 21 JANUARY, 2015 | 14:04 WIB






N-219 Cockpit

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Research, Technology and Higher Education Minister M. Nasir has asked state-owned planemaker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) to finish their research to create the N219 aircraft.

“I hope the aircraft’s roll-out can be successful in mid-2015 and certified by the Transportation Ministry by year-end,” he said after a coordination meeting with PT Dirgantara Indonesia on Tuesday.

The meeting was attended by several deputies from the Coordinating Economic Ministry, the Industry Ministry, the Transportation Ministry, the National Development Planning Board (Bappenas) and the State Enterprises Ministry.

Nasir said he would accelerate the creation of the aircraft, which was expected to be completed in 2016, earlier than its initial target of 2017.

According to Nasir, for research needs, the government has earmarked Rp110 billion and will give another Rp89 billion. He added Lapan was still working on the research, and that the next process would be handled by PT DI upon the research's completion. PT DI is also tasked to calculate the required capital.

Nasir hoped Bappenas can allocate funds for the project.

PT DI president director Budi Santoso said the design of the aircraft had been 80 percent completed. “The public can see the aircraft in its complete form in August 2015, and it will be able to fly by the end of the year,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dante

madokafc said:


> no lah if they want to show off they will trying to revive N-250 project instead of this no name and no fame small aircraft project. For BEP, some calculated it will with around 80 to 100 order of aircraft (sorry can't put the links or picture needed to backup this claim as it came from the presentation) and it can easily be achieved, at least for Indonesia Navy requirement they need around 24 to 32 aircraft to replace the Nomads, not to mention Army, Police department, ministry of fisheries and Ministry of Forestry along with Private companies such as, Susi Air, Pelita Air, Lion Air and so on.
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - Bulletin
> 
> PT. Pindad (Persero) - Home


Ok thanks.....i really hope DI will be more mature in business side of the company, otherwise, they wont move forward


----------



## Dzul

There are issue about copyright of the fighter in 2010...

can someone elaborate this?


----------



## Indos

Dzul said:


> There are issue about copyright of the fighter in 2010...
> 
> can someone elaborate this?



What copy right issue...? Do you refer to KFX/IFX 103 design being similar with F 22 one ? Nothing serious happen, even Lockheed Martin will likely to enter this program.


----------



## Dzul

Indos said:


> What copy right issue...? Do you refer to KFX/IFX 103 design being similar with F 22 one ? Nothing serious happen, even Lockheed Martin will likely to enter this program.



No.. this one

RI seeks copyright deal in KFX jet program | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Indos

Dzul said:


> No.. this one
> 
> RI seeks copyright deal in KFX jet program | The Jakarta Post



I dont see any problem on that mate, From 36 Experts that we send to South Korea, some of them are legal expert. Just to make sure that our right there in term of patent will not be stolen by other party.


----------



## Dzul

Indos said:


> I dont see any problem on that mate, From 36 Experts that we send to South Korea, some of them are legal expert. Just to make sure that our right there in term of patent will not be stolen by other party.



Looks like our legal expert seek opportunity for exporting this fighter. So they secure copyrights deal...


----------



## Indos

Dzul said:


> Looks like our legal expert seek opportunity for exporting this fighter. So they secure copyrights deal...



The fighter indeed will be exported, inshaALLAH, with South Korea gets the big portion of the market. Even South Korea is the one that has the right to market this plane in the Middle East, despite it is part of the Muslim region that has special relation with Indonesia, thus can potentially soften the deal better if we are the one who sell there. Actually, we just have the right to do so in South East Asia region. I don't know whether this market composition will be the same after each party develops the fighter further, and make new version since we are both freely to develop the fighter further after the first prototype arrive. But if it is the case, so it means we talk about a period after 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baukiki88

*GE seeks to supply engines for KF-X program *








An employee assembles an airplane engine at a GE plant in the U.S. state of Massachusetts. GE is seeking to supply its F414-GE-400 engine for Korea's next-generation indigenous fighter jets. / Courtesy of GE Korea

By Lee Hyo-sik

General Electric (GE) wants to supply state-of-the-art aircraft engines for Korea's next-generation indigenous fighter jet program.

The world's leading infrastructure and technology firm plans to offer Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), a preferred bidder for the Korean Fighter experimental (KF-X) program, to use its F414-GE-400 engine.




The F414 has been selected to power fighter jets in six countries ― Australia, Brazil, India, Sweden, Switzerland and the United States.

It is used in the U.S. Navy F/A-18E/F Super Hornets, EA-18G Growlers, Saab Gripen NG and Tejas Light Combat Aircraft Mark II. More than 1,200 F414 engines have been sold around the globe, according to GE.

"GE is a proud, long-term supporter of Korea's aviation industry. We now want to be part of the KF-X program," GE Korea CEO Chris Khang said. "We are ready to offer the most capable and competitive engine solutions with F414, a proven platform with the latest technology and a strong track record of reliability and operability that KF-X requires."

Khang said GE will also transfer its manufacturing technology, as well as maintenance, repair and overhaul capabilities, if it is chosen to work with KAI.

"We are confident that we have done much more localization in Korea than any competitors," he said. "We have purchased a wide range of core components from our Korean partners, worth over $200 million. This proves our strong commitment to the development of the country's aviation industry."

One of the important factors for KF-X program's success was the exportability of the fighter jet, Khang said, adding that GE supported KAI's T-50 and FA-50 export programs to Indonesia, Iraq and the Philippines.

"We have been supporting KAI's export programs for the two aircraft and the Surion helicopter," he said. "With GE's strong global network and technology leadership, we will continue to play a key role in facilitating Korea's efforts to sell its next-generation aircraft abroad."

The $7.7 billion KF-X program to build F-16 plus class jets with the help of global defense contractors, including GE, will replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s. KAI will provide 120 twin-engine aircraft for the Air Force by 2032.

For the past 35 years, GE has been collaborating with the defense ministry and private aviation companies here.

More than 1,300 GE engines power 600 aircraft and ships operated by the Korean military, including F110 and F404 engines for fixed-wing fighter aircraft, T700 and CT7 engines for rotorcraft and turboprop airplanes, and LM500/LM2500 engines for naval vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Taken from @pr1v4t33r post

N 219 Cockpit














N 219 Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Cruise Missile Development *






*LAPAN ROCKET AND SATELLITE PROGRAM*













Source: LAPAN Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia and the US Strengthen Cooperation in Aircraft Production*

Honeywell is a supplier of aircraft components for PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Jum'at, 7 November 2014 | 19:25 WIB:

*(Ni Kumara Santi Dewi)*






PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) resumed his collaboration with US avionics company, Honeywell, by signing a memorandum of understanding (MoU) in the middle of the exhibition "Indo Defence 2014" in Central Jakarta. MoU was signed by Restructuring Commercial Director of PT DI, Budiman Saleh, and President of Honeywell Indonesia, Alex J. Pollack.

The signing of the MoU was also attended by US Ambassador to Indonesia, Robert Blake on Friday, November 7th, 2014. The signing of this agreement marks the start of cooperation in a wider scope in the future.

"We made avionics, communications, and control transponders for aircraft navigation. We hope that the cooperation between the two companies could be deeper and increases in the C212 and C235 aircraft," said Pollack.

Through a memorandum of understanding, Honeywell is willing to supply local content to PT DI. Currently, Pollack said, there are three factories in Indonesia that they have to make aircraft components. In fact, the components produced in Indonesia is also used for Boeing aircraft.

"First, we have a factory in Bintan Island using the human resources of Indonesia. Through this factory, we supply components for Boeing aircraft types 737, 777, 8320, and 8330. We are very proud that we made components supplied to a small plane into one of the biggest one in the world, "he said.

The other plant, according to Pollack is built in Batam Island and the other location is outside the area of Jakarta. However, he did not mention specifically, the name of the last city.

"On the island of Batam, we make safety equipment," he added.

Budiman said the MoU was to demonstrate that PT DI always works to increase local content in its products.

"By using a Honeywell Indonesian products in the plane made by PT DI, meaning the amount of equipment made in Indonesia will be increased," said Budiman.


Indonesia dan AS Perkuat Kerjasama Produksi Pesawat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia - Rahardjo Pratjihno, President Director of PT CMI Teknologi

Hi-tech partnership putting Indonesian quality on global aviation's radar*

*



*

*Rahardjo Pratjihno, President Director of microwave design and manufacturing specialist PT CMI Teknologi*, *and Frank Mekker, Senior Program Manager at Lockheed Martin, spoke to United World about their win-win partnership transferring know-how and raising the capabilities of the Indonesian radar system developer*

*Please tell us about your professional background and how you established PT CMI Teknologi? What were the milestones in the history of the company?*

I started my career in 1978 as a technician in the Microwave Laboratory of LEN, which was then under LIPI. This laboratory was part of the National Electronic Research Institute, under the Indonesian Institute of Sciences. At the same time, I was studying at the Bandung Institute of Technology, where I graduated in 1981. Six months later I became head of the Microwave Laboratory at the Institute.

In 1987 I was appointed head of the Research Center for Strategic Electronics – the first research center for defense electronics in Indonesia. In 1988, I resigned to set up my own business under the name of PT Compact Microwave Indonesia – PT CMI.

We started a high-tech company from nothing, which is very difficult. At the beginning we were repairing microwave and satellite equipment. Then, we expanded our business with the research of electronic modules, associated with the equipment that was used for satellite communication. We were working in a room smaller than a garage! We started to research, build and sell small modules for telecommunications companies to replace obsolete modules.

At that time Indonesia was one of the world leaders in the field of satellite communication and the first country outside the United States to use domestic satellite communications. Back in those days, our business consisted of repairing, building and developing oscillators and analogue modems, all the modules used for satellite ground stations. In time, orders came in and our business activity increased from building modules to building larger pieces of equipment and systems. We also built single channel per carrier (SCPC) modems at that time – a satellite transmission system that uses a separate carrier for each of its channels.

In five years, we were able to purchase this facility in Bandung with all the necessary equipment, as well as a battery factory near Jakarta. We became a very unique, high-tech telecommunications company in that era.

In these beginning years of the company we were around 20 or 30 people working. In order to expand operations I contacted the National Industrial Training Center (BLK), which belongs to the Ministry of Industry and prepares students for industry-related jobs. I contacted the ministry to contract the school, the teachers, the students and the building to work 24 hours a day. I paid for everything and within six months we were a team of 300-400 people producing 800 modems, 60 up/down converters and spreading out the 800 SCPC into all PT Telkom ground stations – something that had never been done before by other competitors.

In 1998, we were hit by the Asian crisis and the economy collapsed. We tried to survive by doing repair activities, spares and modules. Almost all industry in the telecommunication sector collapsed during the crisis. The companies were not able to buy new equipment because the dollar exchange rate was too high, as well as not able to pay scholarships for CMI employees, who are sent for post-graduate studies in the USA. However, they needed to upgrade their old equipment with new technologies.

This was a major opportunity for us as well as the key to survive during the crisis. As an example, the microwave equipment built by a European company was installed from Bali to Sumatra, and also in Kalimantan and Sulawesi. Many of the radios were not working and I built hundreds of those modules to replace them. But I did not stop there with that technology. I continued to develop my abilities to build modules (mainly microwave assembly), equipment, and ground-station systems, so that they could be built locally and exported to the Middle East and India; a small number also went to the U.S. These export activities began in 2002, however, it turned out not to be very profitable.

Once we built the capabilities to export, our satellite ground-station system was already outdated, it was no longer the newest technology on the market, and thus the prices had gone down. Today, a very small proportion of my production is going outside Indonesia.
PT CMI Teknologi became a very unique company in terms of radio transmission technology.

The field of satellite communications is very high-tech, and nobody believed that I could start this business from my small garage. But we did it, and we succeeded. However, the telecommunications sector got liberalized and it became difficult for us to do business within this new environment.

*How did you enter into partnership with Lockheed Martin, a leading defense contractors from the United States?
*
We have always been committed to technology development. Initially we wanted to build a ground-station system and we succeeded, however this business was not profitable enough. Then we continued with the development of radio and communications equipment through digital microwave, but in this business the opportunities were not that good. We had the skills and expertise in microwave and fortunately Lockheed Martin crossed our path.

The cooperation between the two companies started in 2006. Everything began thanks to an old friend and former partner who worked in the U.S. in telecommunications. At that time, he was the vice-president of Lockheed Martin, and in those days he was looking for the right partners in Indonesia to cooperate with. He used to work in a satellite ground-station company in Atlanta, so we started talking about satellite and then radars and a possible cooperation between both companies in various branches. However, today we ended cooperating with Lockheed Martin on radars.

It was hard to work with them initially, because Lockheed Martin is a big company with many regulation procedures. Indonesia is not famous for being an industrial country, so the first time I presented to Lockheed Martin what we were able to do in 2008, they could not believe it. People don’t usually associate Indonesia with high technology, so it was a surprise for them.

From 2008 to 2011, PT CMI Teknologi focused on synchronizing the procedures within the company. Lockheed Martin sent some engineers here, and they evaluated us on everything: our capability, our system operation, ISO and standard operating procedures. At that time, we were not ISO certified yet, but we had been already certified for quality assurance since 1996. An ISO certificate needs to have a continuous process of workflow and more people in the organization for quality control and operating procedures. We got the ISO certification in 2012.

When we started off as a partner of Lockheed Martin in 2007, we signed an international representative agreement as a consultant, which meant that we sold Lockheed’s products for a commission. However I was not interested in being a trader – I am an engineer – so I wanted to be involved in the product somehow. But it was not the right moment at that time yet. Subsequently, the government requested technology transfer and in February 2012 we signed a collaboration agreement to manufacture parts of radars and integrate the systems. That was the beginning of our formal partnership in the engineering field.

Parallel to that, CMI Teknologi is still a company that repairs and builds modules to substitute the existing radars in Indonesia. At that point in time, our business in public telecommunications had decreased significantly, but we started getting orders from the Ministry of Defense.

*How did you start your cooperation with the Ministry of Defense? Did they approach you, or did you offer them your products and services first?
*
We entered the defense industry by repairing equipment, just like we did in telecommunications. When I was still working in the telecommunications sector, the government used to send international representatives from telecommunications to visit PT CMI Teknologi. Our reputation was slowly building up, as well as the contacts with the government. Because of the uniqueness of our business and because we were successful, the word spread around and we were contacted by the Ministry of Defense. Since then, we have been repairing and substitute radar modules for various existing defense or military radars.

*How much of your business comes from the defense industry nowadays?
*
I have not changed my business, but my clients have changed almost 100% from public telecommunications to defense. There are many opportunities in the defense industry, especially in my discipline. Today, defense equipment is almost 100% electronic – from heavy weapons to equipment, they all contain microwaves (fighter aircraft, transport aircraft, missiles, radars, tanks etc.).

However, despite the great opportunities in our discipline, it is very hard for competitors to get a piece of the defense market because of the barriers to get in are high, especially in the microwave technologies area. First you need at least 10 years to get the expertise in the field of microwave technology. Second, once you have gained the expertise, the components are very expensive and the potential for success is less than 50%. And third, you might have difficulties in selling your products, because first you need to build up your reputation and gain the trust of the clients. And fourth, the electronics for defense technology it self is very difficult to be reach because it is high-end technology and mostly restricted.

*Mr. Mekker, could you tell us Lockheed Martin’s side of the story? From your point of view, what are the competitive advantages of doing business in Indonesia?
*
Indonesia has shown strong economic growth over the past years. We recognized the market here for defense revitalization and more specifically in our case, the need for additional radar coverage. The airspace in Indonesia is very vast – as large as the U.S. – but the radar coverage needs to be improved. Our goal is to see how we can provide benefits to the Ministry of Defense, the Air Force and the overall economy in Indonesia with our radar product.

The Indonesian government signed a military sales contract with the U.S. to upgrade F-16 fighter jets, and deliver them to Indonesia. Lockheed Martin is the manufacturer for those jets, and we are working with PT DI, one of the large state-owned enterprises here in Bandung. The National Airspace Surveillance of Indonesia contract to deliver radars involves PT CMI Teknologi and Lockheed Martin working with PT DI on potential co-manufacturing or arrangements to produce radars or radar systems. With the increase of our business activity, we opened up a local office here and our regional executive moved from Singapore to Jakarta over a year now.

The defense revitalization market in Indonesia is rather challenging. There are many stakeholders involved. For example, the Indonesian Air Force wants more radars that are able to work in a difficult environment. The Ministry of Defense wants to make sure that they do not have to rely on original equipment manufacturers to sustain those radars; they want to be able to do it themselves. The [Directorate General of] Civil Aviation wants better airspace coverage in order to be able to accommodate more aircraft landing here in Jakarta. Currently, non-Indonesian radars provide a good portion of the radar coverage for the national airspace. There is also the need from the Ministry of Industry to export, not just to Asian countries, but also throughout the world.

We recognize all their needs, but we also recognize the challenges of doing business in Indonesia, where you are not just delivering the end-product that you manufactured in the U.S. – you are delivering a product that is co-manufactured here. Radars and airplanes are very strategic and important products for the country. There are many stakeholders who want to make sure that the contracts are awarded to the appropriate parties.

*One of the priorities of the Ministry of Defense is to boost technology transfer through strategic partnerships. How is Lockheed Martin contributing to the exchange of know-how through its partnership with PT CMI Teknologi?
*
Technology transfer is the correct approach when it comes to developing the local industry. However, even though in many countries (Indonesia included) technology transfer is a requirement to getting the contract, we have seen that in the end the foreign companies did not really provide that knowledge to the local manpower. Maybe it was written or verbalized, but at the end of the contract, the Indonesian people were not really left with a lot of technology transferred.
At Lockheed Martin we have experience in doing technology transfer on radars and on our airplanes. We know that this will benefit Indonesia, it will provide economic growth, and enable not only the local industry to maintain our radars, but also the Indonesian Air Force to maintain their equipment. We already have a proven track record of doing local manufacturing in Asia. This is a market where we have been successful in, and we are happy that we are working with the Ministry of Defense and the Air Force in Indonesia, along with PT CMI Teknologi.

*Why did you choose PT CMI Teknologi as your partner of choice in Indonesia?
*
Choosing PT CMI Teknologi was a long process. When we start looking at a market in a country, especially in a rising industry like this in Indonesia, we look for consultants with the ability to understand the different stakeholders in order to be able to provide a product that meets their needs. In this case for example, we have the Ministry of Industry, the Ministry of Defense, the Indonesian Air Force, etc.

We selected PT CMI Teknologi because of their experience in working with the Air Force. At the beginning, PT CMI Teknologi was helping us to identify the right people we needed to speak with, so we could understand what they valued in order to provide a product that meets their needs. We also recognized at the time that PT CMI Teknologi had microwave experience. They were developing and delivering satellite ground-stations, which is a technology that takes years to be established.

At Lockheed Martin we deliver and produce many different types of world-class radars. The radars that we are looking to deliver to Indonesia are called long-range radars and they are designed to detect aircraft out to over 250 nautical miles. We have been manufacturing these types of radars for over 50 years. It takes a lot of engineering and know-how to deliver radars that rarely fail and operate 24/7 in different environments across the world, whether it is a dry or a humid climate. Our radars are very reliable radars. It is very critical that the radar remains on-line as long as possible, because of the safety of the aircraft and because the military is depending on it.

We recognized CMI’s capabilities early on in developing and designing technology in the satellite business that is similar to what is needed for radars. So the idea of utilizing PT CMI Teknologi more than just as a consultant and understanding how we can best market ourselves, grew into how we can utilize them as our partner in co-manufacturing a radar product. We also looked at other companies within Bandung and Indonesia; we did our assessment and we selected PT CMI Teknologi.

*When you talk about co-manufacturing a product, how much of the product is actually produced by PT CMI Teknologi?
*
We have a phased approach with PT CMI Teknologi, and in the end most of the antenna electronics will be manufactured at PT CMI Teknologi (all the receivers, transmitters, power supplies, etc.) One of the things the Air Force values is that they do not want quality to be compromised. We have observed the level of quality at PT CMI Teknologi and Mr. Rahardjo Pratjihno mentioned that over a year ago they received ISO certification as well.

We certainly want to deliver quality radars, whether they are co-manufactured or solely manufactured. We have a staged approach into how we grow the capability at PT CMI Teknologi to take the very good foundation they currently have and grow it into a world-class radar co-developer, which will perhaps design and manufacture their own radar some day. That is the road map that Mr. Rahardjo has laid out for the defense industry.

It is important to stress out the support that the Indonesian government is providing to the local industry in order to empower us to produce equipment for our own needs in the future. Naturally, PT CMI Teknologi wants to get more business. So when we work with Lockheed Martin, we will try hard to supply what Lockheed Martin needs, such as microwave modules and so on. Lockheed Martin can qualify our modules quickly, which facilitates the delivery of our products in Indonesia.

Of course, Lockheed Martin has a gradual approach with us because they have to ensure that our products meet their quality requirements. If we deliver good products and get good qualifications, then the orders will increase.

*How many radars do you expect to produce for the government under the National Airspace Surveillance Program for the defense industry?
*
This is not clear yet. Initially, the government was talking about 20 radars, but we know there is a need for more. The budget that is currently available is only for four radars, so we will see what happens further on.

If we get a very small order from the government, businesswise it is not going to be very profitable for us, because we would have to set up a new factory to satisfy government conditions. But if we could secure a contract for 20 or 30 radars, that would allow us to have a long-term perspective. Many things can be done in a long-term period.

In 2012, Lockheed Martin put a subcontract in place with PT CMI Teknologi for a pilot production of the row receiver for the same radar that we want to co-manufacture here in Indonesia. We wanted to start early in order to qualify PT CMI Teknologi to build these parts for our radar, so when the contract is awarded, the timeframe to deliver the first radar would be reduced. We do not want to rush delivering radars and impact the quality. That is why we decided to mitigate that risk by issuing a small subcontract.

Under this subcontract, PT CMI Teknologi built three row receivers for Lockheed Martin. We had a production readiness review and we brought in quality and manufacturing engineers to review PT CMI’s plan. We delivered the technology and all the schematics and diagrams for the row receivers. Once PT CMI Teknologi studied these, they presented to us how they would manufacture the row receivers to our requirements, specifications and quality standards. PT CMI Teknologi then produced three row receivers, which were exported back to Lockheed Martin to be installed in radars that we sell to other countries.

Indonesia has yet to put us on a contract to deliver radars. Lockheed Martin is serious about this and we have shown that we can do local content and local manufacturing in Indonesia. We are always looking for suppliers that help benefit not just Lockheed Martin, but also our other customers. In the future, we may ask PT CMI Teknologi to deliver more row receivers for markets outside of Indonesia. It was a very successful subcontract with PT CMI Teknologi, and we are hoping that we will shortly be awarded a contract to build radars for Indonesia.

*Mr. Rahardjo, from your experience, how has the business environment in Indonesia evolved over the past decade? 
*
Ten years ago, things were very different. At that time, I was not yet involved in the defense business. I was in telecommunications and before the industry was liberalized, it was very easy to get contracts. We just received instruction from the government and produced the products locally.

The defense industry is different and everything depends on the item and the subject of the contract, as well as the situation. In the defense sector it is easy for me to get a contract without promoting anything because PT CMI Teknologi has a very unique capability in this field. We are the only local company with the expertise in this area. The Army, the Navy and the Air Force in Indonesia come to PT CMI Teknologi and ask me if I am able to deliver something, and then I can get the contract.

Lockheed Martin and PT CMI Teknologi are making an effort to take a slot and shift out the incumbent players from Europe that have already been here for more than 30 years. We want to convince the users that PT CMI Teknologi really has the capability to support them if they buy Lockheed’s radars.

Regarding defense contracts, the regulation No. 16 – which was issued on October 5 2012 and should be implemented in 18 months – will become the guideline for the acquisition of any defense goods.

These radar products may be the first project that will be affected by that new law, so that draws out decision-making and delays things. But it looks like the government will consolidate all the state-owned companies that have competences in the field of radars into one company, and they will work together based on their competences. We are being led by KKIP (Committee for Defense Industry Policy of the Republic of Indonesia), which is an organization under the Defense Industry Committee Policy. This organization has set up a policy to see if this project will go into direct negotiations, an open tender or limited tender etc. It is not clear yet, but it is under investigation.

There are different radars in the world. The radars we are working on with Lockheed Martin are ground-based, long-range GCI radars. Several radars need to be purchased by the Indonesian Government, and PT CMI Teknologi is getting involved in radar development to build its own radar, separate from Lockheed Martin. PT CMI Teknologi is building various radars step by step, starting from making modules, like in the case of the ground-station. I hope that (this) CMI-Lockheed Martin cooperation and Indonesia government order will become the best accelerator for CMI. We can learn from Lockheed Martin, they have inspired us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Entrepreneurship in Indonesian Aerospace industry*

Another high profile person in Indonesia Aerospace industry, Ilham Habibie. I brought Ilham Habibie interview which was actually made in 2011, before he really pursue his original passion at aviation industry. Currently he makes another company which is PT RAI (in collaboration with Erry Firmansyah/ former Jakarta Stock Exchange Director), this company is designing R-80 passenger aircraft ( 80 seats plane) that is expected to have its maiden flight at 2018.







*Ilham Akbar Habibie : Still *
*in love with original passion, *
*aircrafts*
T. Hidayat and Burhan Abe, Contributor, Jakarta | Management | Sat, August 20 2011, 8:30 AM

As the son of a former president of Indonesia, Ilham Akbar Habibie opted to start his business from zero rather than benefitting from the various privileges of the status that has followed with him for years.

With persistence and perseverance, Ilham, the oldest son of Baharudin Jusuf Habibie and Hasri Ainun, has been striving to reestablish PT Ilthabi Rekatama, a family company that had not been managed very well. “I had to decide whether to become an entrepreneur or remain a professional,” he recalled.

He said that in 2001 rather unwillingly and with a heavy heart he had to leave PT Dirgantara Indonesia (previously PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara — PT National Aircraft Industry).

According to him, although the company was not in a very good condition PT DI still had a reasonably good future. “At least PT DI has succeeded in manufacturing products that have been used by consumers,” he said.

What PT DI needed at that time, continued Ilham, was research to add to the portfolio of its products. “It is impossible for an aircraft factory to survive by relying on the production of only one type of aircraft,” he said while adding that at the time PT DI was conducting a research for the production of a new variant but unfortunately the project had to stop due to an agreement between the government and IMF.

Ilham who was then the company’s commercial director decided to leave PT DI. He said when he decided to return to Indonesia he had an important ambition; to enhance the nation’s image.

On top of everything, Ilham also has working experience at the world’s leading aircraft manufacturer, Boeing. “I want to dedicate my capabilities and skills for the benefit of my country,” said Ilham who has lived in Germany since birth.

During his career at Boeing, Ilham, who was born in Aachen, Germany on May 16, 1963, worked as one of the wing designers for Boeing 737. This was the experience he took with him to PT DI. At DI, which was established based on his father’s initiative, Ilham did not start in a top position, but started working from the bottom up. “First I was assistant to the Project Head, then Division Head until finally I was appointed as one of the directors,” he said. “Until such a time when I couldn’t see further career prospects at PT DI. Then I had a talk with my father and I told him that I had decided to leave PT DI,” he added.

It was not an easy decision, because the aircraft engineering world had been his passion from childhood. “I left PT DI with a weeping heart,” he said.

After leaving PT DI the father of three actually had not decided what he planned to do next. In his mind there were two options, to be an entrepreneur or to remain a professional.

However, he turned to the business world and became an entrepreneur. But Ilham was aware of his shortcomings in management and financial matters so he took the required MBA program.

“As a matter of fact becoming a businessman had never been in my thoughts before, but the situation prompted me to make that decision and I had to do my MBA as my background is engineering and I saw the need for learning about finance and economics,” said Ilham while adding that from 2001 until 2003 he gained further knowledge at Chicago Booth School of Business (formerly Graduate School of Business, University of Chicago), Singapore Campus.

During the time he was pursuing further education, Ilham enjoyed a lot of benefits, not only did he gain the knowledge he needed of finance and economics for which the University of Chicago is one of the
best, but also by being able to network extensively.

While continuing his further studies Ilham had already started the initial steps to become an entrepreneur. Ilham, a PhD holder from Technical University of Munich, Germany, started to reorganize the family company which had been not managed properly.

The focus of the company’s line of businesses was narrowed down. “At first we tried to concentrate on property, but later had to abandon this sector,” he disclosed.

“Our main focus was then on three sectors: natural resources, manufacturing and technology,” he added.

For natural resources Ilham established a company called Sound Oil, an oil and gas exploration company that is already listed on the London Stock Exchange. Sound Oil has offshore oil and gas concession in West Java, gas concession in Bangkanai, Central Kalimantan. The company also has a project in Italy.

Besides Sound Oil, Ilthabi Rekatama also has a coal mining company that is not yet in production, PT Ilthabi Bara Utama (IBU). The company has a 35,000 hectare concession in East Kalimantan which is estimated to be able to produce 3.3 billion tons of coal.

“We have just sold IBU to Bayan Resource,” he acknowledged. “Currently we are developing Coal Bed Methane (CBM) as an alternative energy,” he added.

In manufacturing Ilthabi Group is still focusing on two sectors, namely foundry and refrigeration while for technology Ilthabi Group currently manages a website called Home | Orbit Digital which is a continuation from Orbit magazine that was published by his mother, Hasri Ainun Habibie.

Apart from these three businesses Ilthabi also manages a financial service company, Asuransi Wuwungan (Wuwungan Insurance). According to Ilham this company has been maintained because it was the family’s very first company. Another reason is that the company is a joint venture between the family and other relatives.

Ilham, who is also the chairman of ICMI presidium said that so far he is quite satisfied with the performance of Ilthabi group and that he will always strive to improve the welfare of the 2,000 employees within the group. Therefore further developments will be made so that the group of companies earn the respect of other companies in the country. “Another project in progress is herbal plantations,” he revealed.

He said that to succeed one has to be focused as well as being realistic and flexible in facing various situations. These are all important, he added, because it is quite often that what one plans cannot be realized. Another important thing, Ilham said, is discipline.

One dream is still linked to his first passion, aircraft manufacturing. “That dream of mine has never died,” he said. He said he still has a very serious desire to go back to the aircraft business. “But maybe not the manufacturing aspect,” he admitted.

Ilham said that lots of luck would be required to go back into the aircraft world. “In life luck is when preparation is in synchronization with opportunity,” said Ilham quoting what was once said by the famous Roman philosopher, Seneca.

Background

Name: Ilham A. Habibie, Dr. Ing., MBA
Place and date of birth: Aachen, Germany, 16 May 1963
Marital status: Married, 3 children

Education:
1981-1994: Technical University of Munich, Germany
2001-2003: Executive MBA Program, Graduate School of Business, University of Chicago, Singapore Campus

Work Experience:
1987-1994: Technical University of Munich, Institute of Fluid Dynamics: Academic and Research Assistant, Prof. Dr. Ing. Boris Laschka
1994-1996: Boeing Aircraft Company, Seattle, US: Engineer Specialist
1994-2001: PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PT. IPTN), last position Executive Vice President, Commercial
1997-1999: Lecturer, Bandung Institute of Technology
2004- present: President Director PT. Ilthabi Rekatama

- See more at: Ilham Akbar Habibie : Still in love with original passion, aircrafts | The Jakarta Post


----------



## Nike

*President Jokowi to revive country`s aviation industry*
Senin, 13 April 2015 18:24 WIB | 399 Views




President Joko Widodo (Jokowi, right) listen to the explanation of former President and aviation experts BJ Habibie (second left) at National Innovation Forum 2015 in Puspiptek, Serpong, Tangerang, Banten, on Monday (April 13, 2015). (ANTARA/Yudhi Mahatma)
Tangerang (ANTARA News) - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) here on Monday pledged to revive the countrys aviation industry by supporting and offering incentives to the industry.

"Research funds would be increased, so that in the long term, a product could be manufactured and economically used by the people," he stated while visiting the Science and Technology Development Center (Puspitek) in Tangerang, Banten, on Monday.

With regard to the amount of funds needed for research, he pointed out that the government would and could seek consultation regarding them with experts, including former president B.J. Habibie.

Apart from increasing research funds, President Jokowi noted that the government would also purchase domestic products.

"Yes, (the government would provide) the research funds for N245, N219, and R80. That would be the obligation of the state. Initially, the government would purchase the products. Why not?," he stressed.

President Jokowi affirmed that in the future, more research must be conducted in the field of aviation to transform them into a national project, so that the direction would be clearer.

"It would be impossible for us to use large aircraft to reach small islands in the country to improve their connectivity," he pointed out.

The countrys aviation industry has started showing signs of revival, with the production of new aircraft such as N210 and R80 that have even been ordered by several commercial airlines in the country.

_ (Reporting by Hanni Sofia Soepardi/Uu.H-YH/INE/KR-BSR/A014)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

N-219 Project get additional 75 orders from local airlines, so in total it has already taken 175 preliminary orders.






*PT DI receives order for 75 N219 aircraft*
Senin, 13 April 2015 22:38 WIB | 717 Views

Tangerang, Banten (ANTARA News) - State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) will make 75 N219 light aircraft for three local airlines, namely PT Nusantara Buana Air (NBA), PT Aviastar Mandiri, and PT Trigana Air Service.

President Joko Widodo witnessed the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between PT DI and the three airline companies at Puspitek (Research and Technology Center) in South Tangerang district, Banten province, on Monday.

"The MoU between PT DI and three local airline companies shows the trust that consumers have on N219 aircraft as well as on other national products," President Director of PT DI Budi Santoso said.

N219 is a small airplane that can carry 19 passengers.

PT DI noted that an N219 aircraft that is equipped with the latest electronic and aviation technology comes at a competitive price.

It can take off from a relatively short airstrip of 500-600 meters long.

The airplane will be one of the state-owned aircraft industrys best products in the future as it has been designed for multi-purpose missions in remote areas.

N219 will be able to bridge remote areas in Indonesia, Santoso pointed out.

Former President B.J. Habibie and Minister of Research, Technology, and Higher Education M. Nasir were also present at the signing of the MoU.

As per the MoU, PT NBA will buy 20 aircraft with 10 unit options, while PT Aviastar Mandiri will have 20 units with 10 unit options.

PT Trigana Air Service will buy 10 units with five unit options.(*)

PT DI receives order for 75 N219 aircraft - ANTARA News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dzul

*R80 Very Economical for Indonesian Conditions*





REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - The government's plan to help the development of the R80 aircraft piloted former president BJ Habibie, is considered appropriate. Henry Tedjadarma flight observers said the plane with a carrying capacity of 70-90 passengers like those of R80 is needed in Indonesia.R80 similar aircraft industry needs to be developed in the country as they relate to national air logistics system. With the development of R80, said Henry, Indonesia also can develop resistance dirgantaranya technology because it does not depend on other countries. "Moreover, R80 is supported by modern technology," he said to ROL, Tuesday (14/4)._Henry assess R80 is suitable for conditions in Indonesia. This aircraft can be used for flights to remote areas with a short flight range between 250-400 kilometers and with a short runway. These inefficient such flights served by jet aircraft.R80 aircraft, said Henry, have a *fly-by-wire technology and twin engine propelar. This type of aircraft is very economical when compared to aircraft jet engines.*_ For the next 20 years, he said, the world needs about 1,700 similar planes R80. "Meanwhile, the portion Indonesia needs around 30 percent," he said.

R80 Sangat Ekonomis untuk Kondisi Indonesia | Republika Online


*President Jokowi Include R80 as the National Program*

Monday, April 13th, 2015, 18:15Serpong





Joko Widodo President promised to include the program of making the plane R80 initiated the third President of the Republic of Indonesia, BJ Habibie, into a national project. Joko Widodo President's promise following the wishes of PT Regio Aviation Industry to seek domestic investors to finance the production of the first phase of R80 400 units at a cost of around Rp 90 trillion."Later we enter into a national program," said Jokowi at Graha Widya Bakti Puspiptek, Serpong, South Tangerang, Banten, on Monday (13/04).PT Regio Aviation Indonesia (PT RAI) also stated otherwise find domestic investors including banks of Indonesia, it will be handed over to a foreign consortium._"What we need is government support for financing part of Indonesia. Private parts and abroad, they will come if the government contributed to the sense of saying 'please' because the aircraft industry such as Boeing and Airbus can help the same, "said BJ Habibie to President Joko Widodo while showing miniature R80_. R80 aircraft has a capacity of 80 to 90 passengers were intended to serve the short-to medium-sized regional. BJ Habibie also expressed a twin-engine turboprop aircraft has a fuel efficiency and low maintenance costs.Director of PT.RAI, Agung Nugroho said, the development of the R-80 aircraft was conducted to strengthen connectivity between islands in Indonesia, while increasing the national logistics system. According to him, it's been three Indonesian airlines expressed interest to buy the aircraft with a capacity of 80 people, the NAM Water, Trigana and Kalstar with total orders for 145 aircraft.

Presiden Jokowi Berjanji Masukkan R80 Sebagai Proyek Nasional

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

CN -235 MPA / older version


----------



## Harkness

*Indonesian, South Korean officials meet to discuss in KFX*

By: Greg Waldron
Singapore
Source: Flightglobal.com
Jakarta has reiterated its commitment as a partner in South Korea’s KFX indigenous fighter programme.

The Indonesian defence ministry released a statement on the programme following a visit to Indonesia by representatives of Seoul’s Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA).

"To overcome the problems that arise in the implementation of cooperation in KFX / IFX, it is necessary that the programme receive supervision from both countries. The Government of Indonesia has provided direction to PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) to implement the programme well ", says Lt Gen Prabowo Ediwan.

It adds that that DAPA is working with Korea Aerospace Industries - which was recently awarded preferred bidding status to develop and build the fighter - to ascertain the role of PTDI in the programme.

The KFX is envisaged as a two-engined fighter that is more advanced than the Lockheed Martin F-16, but not up to the standard of types such as the F-35 Lightning II. It will replace obsolescent types in the Korean air force’s inventory, namely the McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom and Northrop F-5.

The Indonesian government has a 20% share in the KRW8.5 trillion ($8.3 billion) programme. Seoul is expected to order 120 examples of the KFX, and Indonesia 80.

​Indonesian, South Korean officials meet to discuss in KFX - 5/5/2015 - Flight Global

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Aerospace eyes airliner variant of CN235*
By: GREG WALDRON
LANGKAWI
Source: 


05:37 18 Mar 2015

Indonesian Aerospace is considering the development of a commercial variant of the CN235 tactical transport aircraft.

The company has explored the concept of the airliner variant, designated the N245, and believes it could build two prototypes by the 2017-2018 timeframe, says company director of production Arie Wibowo.

The manufacturer envisages the variant carrying 35-50 passengers on short, regional segments. "It would be a spoke-to-spoke aircraft," says Wibowo.

Wibowo spoke with Flightglobal at the biennial Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition. The Indonesian airframer believes it could develop the new variant and produce two prototypes for $200-250 million, which would come from the Indonesian government.

Indonesian Aerospace already has the world's only active production line for the CN235. Creating a commercial variant would involve re-designing the tail-empennage to remove the ramp. Creating a N245 would therefore require a series of alternate production stations parallel to the main line.

The engine would also change to a Pratt & Whitney PW127, from the General Electric CT7 that powers the CN235s now in production.

Indonesian Aerospace sees the N245 operating at 25,000 feet, higher than the typical operating altitude of the CN235.

The company feels the N245 would fill a useful niche between its developmental N219, which targets the segment now served

bhttp://Indonesian Aerospace eyes airliner variant of CN235 - 3/18/2015 - Flight Global the Twin Otter and Cessna Caravan, and the ATR series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Some Indonesian made radar*

*Indera by PT RCS *(Private Owned Company)

Type: for ship navigation











*

ISRA by LIPI, BPPT * (Government Agency)*, PT INTI *(State Owned Company).

Type: Coastal Radar











PT INTI Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PT Infra RCS* (Private Owned Company)

Wiwiek Sarwie Astuti (CEO)








PT Infra RCS Products

*INFRA ECDIS*

Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( ECDIS ) is a specific form of computer -based navigation information system that complies with the regulation of the International Maritime Organization ( IMO ) and can be used as a substitute map navigasikertas in some areas.

Actual ECDIS system displays information of Electronic Navigational Charts ( ENC ) and integrates position information from the Global Positioning System ( GPS ) and other navigational sensors, such as radar, fathometer and Automatic Identification System ( AIS ). Electronic Chart Display and Information System ( ECDIS ), along with Electronic navigational Charts ( ENC ) provides for the sailors a real -time navigation system that integrates information from various sensors.

INFRA ECDIS ( INFRA Electronic Chart Display and Information System) began to be installed in KRI with tonnage over 750 tons from 2012. INFRA ECDIS compliant made in the nation developed by PT . RCS Infra Indonesia since 2012. INFRA ECDIS already integrating AIS, GPS and gyro devices, and features a video overlay. Additionally INFRA ECDIS display can also be accompanied by ARPA targets weather data produced by BMKG or international meteorological agencies ( NOAA ).

The main features include ECDIS INFRA : making safe shipping route planning ( Planning) , conduct route checking ( Routing ) and route monitoring ( navigation ) as well as SAR and other functions. INFRA future ECDIS can be used also by civilian shipping, fishing, etc. so as to improve the safety and ease of navigation at sea.

INFRA ECDIS have got the certificate of IMO and IHO so as to be integrated with a variety of digital maps ( ENC ) both Official and Non Official that will allow the user to specify the type of map to be used. In the development of ECDIS, PT . RCS Infra Indonesia mulaia develop various types and kinds for use in ECDIS both military, civilian and commercial ships. In terms of dimensions have developed various forms of better desktan ECDIS, desktop and portable.






*Specification*


Dispay type : 22", Full HD resolution, High Contrast
Control desk : Keyboard and trackball for rapid positioning of cursor
Main memory : 2xSO-DIMM, Max 8GB DDR3 1066/800
System chipset : Intel HM55 Chipset
Graphic accelerator : Integrated S3 Graphic for Quad Display output
Operating Temp/Humidity : 0-500 C
System Safety Optional : Uninterupted Power SUppy (UPS)
System Integration : ARPARadar (Overlay), Echo Sounder, Speed log, Wind speed and direction sensor position receiver (GPS), AIS, Compass and engine rpm sensor
Chart System : IMO Compliant: vector electronic navigation chart (ENC) S-57 and raster data comply with ARCS (adminralty raster chart service)
MMI : Easy Man Machine Interface, enhanced by the ergonomically designed custom control panel


*LPI Radar-IRCS*
*NAVAL LPI RADAR*

LPI Radar-IRCS is an X-band naval radar system featuring solid-state FMCW (Frequency- Modulated Continuous-Wave) technology with very low transmit power and frequency agility, making LPI Radar-IRCS a true Low-Probability-of-Intercept (LPI) radar. It implements state-of-theart hardware technology and advanced signal processing techniques which lead to superior capability in detection of surface targets. LPI Radar-IRCS is equipped with tracking software MATA® (MAritime Tracking Aid) to include ARPA functionality, AIS, ECDIS, GPS and compass, enabling INDERA MX-2AH to function as a complete on-board navigation system on its own. LPI Radar-IRCS is a quiet naval radar which allows you to see without being seen.


*Antenna*


Microstrip patch array gain : around 30dB
Dual antenna configuration for transmit and receive
Azimuth range : 180 degree
Elevation range : - 5 degree up to 10 degree
Beamwidth : < 1 degree
Vertical beamwidth : around 15 degree
1st side lobe : <- 20dB
TX-RX coupling : > 60dB
Rotating speed : 0 - 20rpm
Beam misalignment : < 20%
*Tranceiver*


Frequency : X band (8-12 Ghz)
Ranges : 48 NM, 24 NM, 12 NM, 6NM, 3NM
Output power max : 10 Watt
Transmit power min : 10, 5, 2.5, 1.25, 0.625, 0.3125 Watt
Carrier frequency : 9,4 Ghz
Frequency agility : sweep to sweep
Noise Floor : <- 90 dBm
Doopler speed : 40 Knot max
ESM range : 2 miles
RX noise figure : max 2.5 dB
Operating system : linux or windows
IF bandwidth : 512 khz
Number of range cells : 512
Range cells : 125 meters, 62 meters, 32 meters, 12 meters, 6 meters
PC Based processing system
Standard PC display
Max Beat frequency 2 Mhz
Beat Signal sampling by 16 bit ADC













*Fequency Generation*

Main frequency generator DRO (dielectric resonance oscillator)
FM modulation
Linear saw-tooth by using DDS (direct digital synthesizer)
Sweep Repetition Frequency : 1.5 khz
Fixed sweep : 2 Mhz, 4 Mhz, 16 Mhz, 32 Mhhz



*ESM (Electronic Support Measures)*






ESM system function, or also called Electronic Warfare (EW) Receiver, is to identify and determine the direction (Angle of Arrival / AoA) electromagnetic emission emitted opponent electronic devices, such as radar, communications equipment, missiles, etc.. An ESM system generally consists of ESM Receiver, Processor and Direction Finder (DF). ESM Receiver serves as a sensor to detect and measure electromagnetic emissions, and the results are then forwarded to the processor that serves to identify the detected signal. The DF is used to determine the direction of the emission beam. ESM system is designed to operate as a Naval ESM system, namely the use of ESM systems optimized for the needs of the Navy, especially in warships. Systems for domestic ESM was developed by Dislitbangal for 3 years from 2010 to 2012.

*Function*

The main function of Naval ESM system that has been developed is to identify and determine the direction (Angle of Arrival / AoA) electromagnetic emission emitted opponent electronic devices, including radar, communications equipment, missiles and jammer. Sources of these emissions can be derived from various types of vehicles, such as ships, submarines, aircraft, satellites, missiles, etc..
Results of the identification signal is detected and the direction of the signal is used to determine the types of threats that may be posed, so anticipation can be done to overcome them. The identification process is carried out by processing in computer software.

*Application*

ESM device applications in the military is very spacious, with advances in technology and changing paradigms of hard attack warfare systems, electronic attack to attack soft or commonly referred to as electronic warfare, where ESM is very useful to detect the use spectrum opponents, can be implemented to analyze the spectrum of war / electronic warfare against opponents.Other applications that store data leads to the spectrum of the Ajan is stored in the form of library that will be analyzed and used by other equipment.

*Measures Capability*


Radio Frequency (RF)
Amplitude (power)
Direction of Arrival (DOA) also called Angle of Arrival (AOA)Time of Arrival (TOA)
Pulse Repetition Interval (PRI)
PRI TypePulse Width (PW)
Scan type and rate
Lobe duration (beam width)
*Specification*

Receiver Type : Crystal Video Detector (CVD)
Frequency range : 2-18 Ghz
Unambiguous Bandwidth :16 Ghz
Sum of bits : 12
Frequency Resolution : 4.5 Mhz
Frequency Accuracy : 6 Mhz
Minimum input signal power : -60 dBm
Maximum input signal power : 0dBm
Dynamic Range : 60dB
No damage input power : CW = 1W, Pulse = 20 peak
Antena Type : Spiral Arsimedes
Gain : 1-8 dBi
3dB bandwidth : 115 degree - 60 degree
Polarization : RHCP
Axial Ratio : 3 dB max
VSWR : 1 = 2.5 max

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Infra RCS

*Coastal Radar*






Portable coastal radar has advantages in terms of ease of observation / monitoring waters / beach by moving the location in accordance with the observational data to be obtained. When placed in a high position of the sea level, the range will be wider observation area / away whereas if the position just a few meters from the sea level observation area just a few areas. Radar positions for height about 15 meters from the sea level radar coverage (Line Of Sight) could reach about 16 Nm, while if the radar antenna height is 40 meters from the sea level radar coverage can reach about 22 Nm. Ease of installation and operation of a portable coastal radar to be one important requirement. The following illustration conveyed coastal portable radar that may be referenced in the research and manufacture of this type of radar.

Coastal radar using FM-CW (frequency modulated continuous wave) radar because this type has advantages such as: operational and maintenance costs, power consumption rencah, relatively small size, detection range is quite far away, and not easy to know the other side will glow his radar (low probability of intercept = LPI).

*Antenna*


Microstrip patch array gain : around 30dB
Dual antenna configuration for transmit and receive
Azimuth range : 180 degree
Elevation range : - 5 degree up to 10 degree
Beamwidth : < 1 degree
Vertical beamwidth : around 10 degree
*Receiver*


IF bandwidth : 512 kHz
Number of range cells : 512
Range cells : 125 meters, 62 meters, 32 meters, 12 meters, 6 meters
PC Based processing system
Standard PC display
Max Beat frequency 2 Mhz
Beat Signal sampling by 16 bit ADC
*Fequency Generation*

Main frequency generator DRO (dielectric resonance oscillator)
FM modulation
Linear saw-tooth by using DDS (direct digital synthesizer)
Sweep Repetition Frequency : 1.5 khz
Fixed sweep : 2 Mhz, 4 Mhz, 16 Mhz, 32 Mhhz


*Transmitter*

Frequency : S band (2.8 -3.1 Ghz)
Ranges : 40 Nm, 20 Nm, 5 Nm, 2.5 Nm
Output power : 10 Watt
*Software : IMO Standard + ARPA + ECDIS features of ISRA Radar*

Low transmit power (<= 10 Watt)
Low probability of intercepet (LPI) radar
No interference to other radars
Target tracking
Doppler capability
Able to be integrated into a radar network









*Brochure*

INFRA_Coastal_Radar.pdf

PT Infra RCS Website:

Infra RCS Indonesia

*Company Profile*





We are a company engaged in the development and marketing of electronic devices such as sensors, communication devices, as well as maintenance services to the Indonesian Armed Forces & Public Institutions.

Activities and Scope of Work includes the RCS Infra manufactures and markets electronic devices, focused on the sensor.

a. Proven Product


ESM (passive radar)
LPI Radar-IRCS (silent radar)
Undetectable radar / ESM under figile type 100
Dynamic, attached to the ship

Infra ECDIS
Function for navigation (routing)
Depending on the ENC / map

b. On going (R & D)


Coastal radar (radar pantai)
Oversight function, to monitor moving objects into Indonesian maritime territory, including: Smuggling, Theft marine, accident, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT TES (Private Owned Company)






Muhammad Mulia (PT TES CEO)






Employee

PT Technology & Engineering System (TES) was initially established with a core focus on radar maintenance completing upgrades, repairs and modifications of the Indonesian Air Force’s early warning system. Since then it diversified into providing vehicle training simulators for tanks, Hawk aircraft and also upgrading an existing CN-235 flight simulator for Malaysia. Its latest project is the completing a Bell 412 simulator for the Armed Forces of Indonesia. Additionally PT TES has applied its engineering and technology services in the energy sector providing repairs, modifications, upgrades and modernization.
Ardress: Jl. Tamansari no. 48 Bandung 41160
Phone number: +62 22 420 7728
Fax: +62 22 421 4180
Web: T&E Synergy | Technology and life

PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest RX 450 rocket test (LAPAN made), 13 May 2015






*Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesian Regional Airliners Making Progress*
by David Donald
- November 29, 2014, 9:00 AM






A model of the Regio-Aviasi R80 at November’s Indo Defense show in Jakarta. Developers based its design on the IPTN N250 of the 1990s, but with a lengthened fuselage and new avionics systems.


19-seat PTDirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) N219 has just entered the construction phase, while the R80 from Regio-Aviasi Industri (RAI) has moved into the detailed design phase.

RAI’s aircraft represents a rebirth of the N250 regional airliner, of which IPTN flew two prototypes in the 1990s.IPTN shelved the project in 1997, a victim of the Asian financial crisis. Start-up company RAI has revived the N250 as the basis for a 70- to 92-seat airliner to compete with the Bombardier Q400 and ATR 72.

RAI has retained approximately 60 percent of the N250’s structure, but the longer R80 uses systems compliant with future ATC requirements. The aircraft features fly-by-wire flight controls and a full “glass” cockpit with touchscreen displays. The initial R80 design includes a conventional control yoke, as stipulated by early customers, but RAI plans to offer sidestick controllers in the future. Power will come from either the Rolls-RoyceAE2100 or Pratt & Whitney Canada PW150A.

The R80 seats up to 92 in a single-aisle, four-abreast configuration. RAI designed the cabin for the quick turnarounds required for high-intensity short-sector operations, with six doors, including two starboard-side service doors and two passenger entry doors. Cargo doors serve the two compartments at either end of the passenger cabin on the port side.

Detailed design work employing Dassault Systèmes 3-D software has just begun. Plans call for PTDI to build two flying prototypes and two ground-test airplanes in Bandung. RAI has scheduled first flight for 2017 and the company expects Indonesian certification in 2019. It has taken orders for 145 aircraft: 100 from Nam Air, 25 from KalStar and 20 from Trigana Air.

Meanwhile, PTDI’s own regional project, the N219, achieved a milestone in September as it cut first metal. The company has set a target of August 10 next year for roll-out, to coincide with the country’s national technology day. It expects to fly the airplane next December and gain Indonesian certification in 2016.

Based to some extent on the Airbus DS NC212 Aviocar that PTDI has built under license for many years, the N219 primarily would serve routes in Indonesia’s remote mountainous regions, where airfield facilities often consist of little more than a strip cut into the side of a hill. The design is therefore rugged, and well equipped with navigation aids. Two 850-shp Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-42 turboprops will give a takeoff run of less than 2,000 feet at mtow. Garmin is supplying the five-screen flight deck.

For passenger transport the N219 can seat up to 19 passengers in a two-by-one arrangement. However, PTDI also seeks military and other users, and has designed a two-ton cargo interior and various special-mission variants. Like the R80, the N219 would first gain certification in what the company considers its priority market, Indonesia. However, both programs aim to pursue EASA and FAA accreditation for subsequent export sales. Plans call for Airbus, PTDI’s strategic partner, to assist with the process.

Indonesian Regional Airliners Making Progress | Air Transport: Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

MONDAY, 22 JUNE, 2015 | 05:58 WIB

*LAPAN to Launch A-2 Satellite in October, Two More Coming
*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Spaces (Lapan) is set to launch ship-monitoring satellite, Lapan-A2, using India’s PSLV-C23 rocket in October 2015.

“Lapan-A2 satellite is scheduled to be launched in the upcoming October for ship-monitoring and remote-sensing purposes,” said Lapan Head Thomas Djamaluddin regarding the long-delayed launching, as quoted by _Antaranews_.

According to Thomas, the satellite will be launched from Sriharikota space station in India.

“The challenge will be bigger in equatorial orbit,” Thomas said in Jakarta, on Thursday.

The satellite that consumed Rp50 billion fund weighs 100 kg and is provided with Automatic Identification System (AIS) sensor which capable of detecting movements of ships on Indonesia’s waters.

Lapan had held a Colloquium for the launching preparation, covering the readiness of operational-supporting elements, operators and maintenance.

Today, Lapan also prepares A3 satellite that will be used to monitor agriculture activities. The development, up until it is ready for launching, will require around Rp65 billion fund, Thomas said.

“Next, we will prepare Lapan-A5 and Lapan A-6 satellites. We also prepare large-size Inmarsat, and Maritime Affair Coordinating Ministry had requested radar sensors to be planted thereon, it costs an expensive price up to Rp5 trillion,” Thomas added.

LAPAN to Launch A-2 Satellite in October, Two More Coming | Feature | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

Indonesian Aerospace eyes airliner variant of CN235




*By: GREG WALDRON
LANGKAWI
05:37 18 Mar 2015
Indonesian Aerospace is considering the development of a commercial variant of the CN235 tactical transport aircraft.

The company has explored the concept of the airliner variant, designated the N245, and believes it could build two prototypes by the 2017-2018 timeframe, says company director of production Arie Wibowo.

The manufacturer envisages the variant carrying 35-50 passengers on short, regional segments. "It would be a spoke-to-spoke aircraft," says Wibowo.

Wibowo spoke with Flightglobal at the biennial Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition. The Indonesian airframer believes it could develop the new variant and produce two prototypes for $200-250 million, which would come from the Indonesian government.

Indonesian Aerospace already has the world's only active production line for the CN235. Creating a commercial variant would involve re-designing the tail-empennage to remove the ramp. Creating a N245 would therefore require a series of alternate production stations parallel to the main line.

The engine would also change to a Pratt & Whitney PW127, from the General Electric CT7 that powers the CN235s now in production.

Indonesian Aerospace sees the N245 operating at 25,000 feet, higher than the typical operating altitude of the CN235.

The company feels the N245 would fill a useful niche between its developmental N219, which targets the segment now served by the Twin Otter and Cessna Caravan, and the ATR series.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The development cost of N-219 is about 30 Million USD (From designing until making a prototype)

Source in Indonesian language

Kantongi 150 Pesanan N219, PTDI Mampu Produksi 15 Unit/Tahun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

*Prototype of Habibie R80 plane are slated to be build in 2016*
(google translate)





R-80 airplane draft (image: Military Kaskus)

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Prototype of the third plane created by President BJ Habibie are called Regio Prop 80 (R80) is targeted to be made in mid-2016, said Commissioner of PT Regio Aviation Industries (RAI) Ilham Habibie.

"We hope that in the middle of next year the design will already completed so that in the middle of next year we have started to make the prototype. There is still a long time in terms of design," Ilham said in Jakarta, Wednesday (07/29/2015).

He says the company is still in the early stages of design creation of the R80, which is in the process of selecting key components such as engines and aircraft control systems.

R80 were previously targeted to start flying in 2019, but due to technical problems, Ilham expects the new aircraft to be ready by 2021.

For now, he said, there are three airlines that ordered the plane that has reached a total of 145 units, namely from Kalstar Indonesia, Nam Water and Water Trigana.

Meanwhile, for the aircraft engines, he said, PT RAI will selects from the three companies, namely the British Rolls Royce, Pratt and Whitney from the United States, as well as General Electric of the United States.

R80 aircraft, according to him, has several advantages over other aircraft, including a much larger size and greater fuel mileage 

"I saw that 30-50 percent of operating costs of an aircraft are related to fuel, so the engine is crucial. Another advancement in this plane are also aerodynamics, cabin comfort, it uses more advanced material, but most importantly 10-15 percent more efficient than an ATR aircraft," he said.

With these advantages, Ilham said it is still not yet decided what the estimated price for the R80 because the engine and components to have yet to be decided. However, he estimates that the price will be at 22 to 25 million US dollars per unit.

R80 is the successor of N250 aircraft made by IPTN now called PT Dirgantara Indonesia. While PT RAI which develops R80 is a manufacturer of commercial aircraft belonging to BJ Habibie.

Prototipe Pesawat Habibie R80 Mulai Dibuat 2016 - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## katarabhumi

*Aher and Ilham Habibie sign MoU on aircraft factory*
_Saturday, 08 August 2015, 00:56 WIB_

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG -- Governor of West Java Ahmad Heryawan and President Director of PT Ilthabi Rekatama Ilham Habibie signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to develop a factory to assemble the R80 aircraft.

The MoU was signed by Heryawan, a major shareholder of PT Bandara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB), and Habibie, son of former Indonesian president B. J. Habibie, at the latter's residence in Jakarta on Thursday, August 6, night.

According to a press release issued by the West Java administration's Public Relations Division on Friday, the MoU also covers the development of BIJB in Kertajati village in Majalengka district, West Java.

The West Java International Airport, which will be built by PT BIJB, will be the largest air gateway to West Java, to replace Husein Sastranegara Airport in Bandung.
Moreover, Heryawan refused to comment on the signing of the MoU.

"On behalf of the provincial government, I am only a major shareholder," he stated, adding that he hoped the president director of BIJB, Virda Dimas Ekaputra, would elaborate on the MoU.

Ekaputra said that his side, along with the government of West Java, will hold discussions on the aircraft assembling factory and also prepare a plot of land for the purpose.

The R80 is a turboprop aircraft, expected to be ready for use by 2021. Its competitor is the French-Italy-made ATR 72-600.

It is believed that the R80 is 10 to 15 percent more fuel-efficient than the ATR 72-600. This model was designed and developed by B. J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie.


Aher and Ilham Habibie sign MoU on aircraft factory | Republika Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> This model was designed and developed by B. J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie.
> 
> 
> Aher and Ilham Habibie sign MoU on aircraft factory | Republika Online



Of course the design is made by many designer expert, some of them are Indonesian who have worked in Boeing and dont forget that some design made in previous PT Dirgantara plane (N-250) is also used, and the design work is still going on until now. That journalist who made the report is really a naif one....


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Of course the design is made by many designer expert, some of them are Indonesian who have worked in Boeing and dont forget that some design made in previous PT Dirgantara plane (N-250) is also used, and the design work is still going on until now. That journalist who made the report is really a naif one....



According to Ilham habibie, they don't use any design, or part of the design of N-250. They start from a clean sheet. Ilham have his own design team, small one, only a few engineers. And their design is actually only in early stage. They just made the visual design, and research their design using wind tunnel and other BPPT and Lapan facilities.

They still haven't started to work on the detail design and hasn't decided to choose all the hundred of thousand parts that will be use in their design (R-80).

i read somewhere recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to launch locally made satellite 









Indonesia is set to launch a locally made satellite from India on Sept. 27. The LAPAN A2/Orari satellite was produced entirely in Indonesia by the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) in 2012. It is a successor to LAPAN A1/Tubsat, which was also launched in India in 2007.

_Indonesia to launch locally made satellite | The Jakarta Post_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> According to Ilham habibie, they don't use any design, or part of the design of N-250. They start from a clean sheet. Ilham have his own design team, small one, only a few engineers. And their design is actually only in early stage. They just made the visual design, and research their design using wind tunnel and other BPPT and Lapan facilities.
> 
> They still haven't started to work on the detail design and hasn't decided to choose all the hundred of thousand parts that will be use in their design (R-80).
> 
> i read somewhere recently.



What I mean is texture design


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Indodefence 2014


From @faries


*Kemhan Siapkan Infrastruktur Pengembangan Pesawat Tempur KF-X/IF-X*
Berita Terkini | 2015-09-02 18:51:52 | *82* Kali Dibaca






*Bandung, DMC –* Dalam rangka memenuhi program_ Minimum Essential Force_ _(MEF)_ TNI agar dapat dicapai sesuai target dan untuk mewujudkan kemandirian dalam pembangunan penguatan pertahanan negara, Kementerian Pertahanan melalui program kerjanya mewujudkan sistem pertahanan negara yang tangguh. Salah satu program yang menjadi prioritas adalah penguatan industri pertahanan nasional dengan implementasi programnya yaitu pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X.

Untuk itu, pada tahun 2015 ini. mulai dilakukan penyiapan infrastruktur pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X dengan ditandai oleh peletakan batu pertama pembangunan hanggar pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X di kawasan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Bandung. Peletakan batu pertama pembangun hanggar yang berlangsung hari ini, Rabu (2/9), dilakukan Sekjen Kemhan Letjen TNI Ediwan Prabowo, S.Ip bersama-sama dengan Direktur Utama PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Budi Santoso, Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Ir. Anne Kusmayati, M.Sc, Tim Ahli KF-X/IF-X Marsdya TNI (Pur) Eris Herryanto dan Komandan Koharmatau (Komando Pemeliharaan Materiil TNI AU) Marsda TNI _Robert S_. _Marut_

Pembangunan hanggar pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X diatas tanah seluas 4 ha dan diharapkan selesai pada bulan Desember 2015 ini menjadi momentum bersejarah bagi kebangkitan industri pertahanan nasional dan realisasi program industri pertahanan Indonesia dalam rangka memperkuat sistem pertahanan negara. Sistem dan strategi pertahanan negara secara terus menerus disempurnakan untuk mewujudkan sistem pertahanan semesta berdasarkan kapabilitas pertahanan agar secara simultan ditunjukkan untuk mencapai kemampuan mengatasi ancaman dan memiliki penggetar.

Dalam sistem tersebut, pertahanan negara didesain agar mempunyai kemampuan menangkal ancaman di wilayah Indonesia dan kemampuan untuk mempertahankan wilayah daratan serta mengawasi dan melindungi wilayah yurisdiksi laut Indonesia dan ruang udara nasional. Penguatan industri pertahanan diharapkan dapat memberikan_ multiplier effect_ baik terhadap pembangunan ekonomi maupun penguasaan teknologi bangsa Indonesia. Dengan demikian, prinsip_ defence supporting economy_ dapat diwujudkan di masa mendatang.

Seperti diketahui program pengembangan pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X generasi 4.5 ini merupakan program kerja sama antara pemerintah Indonesia dengan pemerintah Korea Selatan. Program ini didasari oleh_ Letter of Intent_ (Lol) tahun 2009 dan_Memorandum of Understanding_ (MoU) pada tahun 2010. Tahap pengembangan ini diselesaikan pada tahun 2013 dengan menghasilkan_ System Operational Requirement _dan_ System Configuration._ Pada tahun 2014 ditandatangani_ Project Agreement_antara Menteri Pertahanan Rl dan The_ Defense Acquisition Program Adminitration_ (DAPA) Korea Selatan sebagai payung hukum implementasi program tersebut.

Selain itu sebagai payung hukum implementasi program tersebut adalah Peraturan Presiden Nomor 42 Tahun 2010 tentang Komite Kebijakan Industri Pertahanan (KKIP) dan Undang-Undang Nomor 16 Tahun 2012 tentang Industri Pertahanan yang mengamanatkan kepada seluruh pemangku kepentingan untuk secara sinergis mewujudkan kebangkitan industri pertahanan. (ERA/SPD)

DEFENCE MEDIA CENTER / PPID

Translate by Google Translate, sorry for mistranslate:

*Kemhan Prepares Infrastructure for Fighter KF- X / IF- X Development*

Bandung, DMC - In order to meet the program Minimum Essential Force (MEF) in order to achieve the appropriate military targets and to achieve independence in the development of strengthening the country's defense, the Ministry of Defence through its work program embodies a strong national defense system. One of the programs the priorities are the strengthening of the national defense industry with the implementation of the program is the development of fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X.

To that end, in 2015's. begin preparation of infrastructure development of fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X marked by the laying of the first stone hangar fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X in the PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) Bandung. Builders laying the first stone hangar that took place today, Wednesday (2/9), conducted Secretary General Kemhan Ediwan Lt. Gen. Prabowo, S.Ip together with the Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero), Budi Santoso, Kabalitbang Kemhan Dr. Ir. Anne Kusmayati, M.Sc, Expert Team KF-X / IF-X Marsdya Army (Ret) Eris Herryanto and Commander Koharmatau (Material Maintenance Command Air Force) Air Vice Marshal TNI Robert S. Marut

Hangar construction fighter aircraft KF-X / IF-X on land area of 4 ha and is expected to be completed in December 2015 has become a historic momentum for the revival of the national defense industry and the realization of Indonesia's defense industry in order to strengthen the country's defense system. Systems and national defense strategy is continuously enhanced to create the overall defense system based defense capability in order to simultaneously shown to achieve the ability to cope with the threats and have vibrators.

In such systems, the country's defense is designed to have the ability to ward off the threat in Indonesia and the ability to defend the mainland as well as monitoring and protecting sea jurisdiction of Indonesia and the national air space. Strengthening the defense industry is expected to provide a good multiplier effect on economic development and technological mastery of the Indonesian nation. Thus, the principle of supporting defense economy can be realized in the future.

As is known fighter development program KF-X / IF-X generation 4.5 is a program of cooperation between the Indonesian government and the South Korean government. The program is based on the Letter of Intent (Lol) in 2009 danMemorandum of Understanding (MoU) in 2010. The development phase was completed in 2013 to produce System Operational Requirements and System Configuration. In 2014 the Minister of Defence signed Project Agreementantara Rl and Adminitration The Defense Acquisition Program (DAPA) South Korea as a legal umbrella for the implementation of the program.

In addition, as the legal umbrella of the program implementation is Presidential Decree No. 42 of 2010 on Defence Industry Policy Committee (KKIP) and Law No. 16 Year 2012 on Industry Defense mandates to all stakeholders to synergistically to realize the revival of the defense industry. (ERA / SPD)


----------



## Indos

It needs about 600 engineers to make R-80 aircraft in which PT RAI will get most of them from PT Dirgantara Indonesia. R-80 project is a work collaboration between a private company lead by Ilham Habibie with a state owned company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, and also some help from LAPAN/BPPT as government agency in technology research. Estimated investment on the project is 700 million USD. The design work will be conducted by 100 % Indonesian engineers just like N-219 project that is also currently underway.


----------



## Indos

LAPAN website visitors at one time (2.26 PM Indonesian Time)..........






2.36 PM Indonesian Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Congrats to Indonesia, 1st customer of Su-35 fighter

(the Russian won't speak Sino-China Su-35 deal )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*N-219 to be Rolled Out at October 28th*
Created on Monday, 14 September 2015 05:49

28 oktober later, it could be a great day for PT. Dirgantara Indonesia. If nothing goes wrong, coinciding with the oath of youth day, n-219 aircraft will be displayed to the public.







Currently workmanship n-219 prototype aircraft has reached more than 50%. Totaly in future PT Dirgantara Indonesia will produce 4 pieces prototype: 2 prototype for the flight test, while the other 2 for the static test, and aircraft structures test. This exam to obtain certification from the ministry of transportation before the N-219 entering the mass production period.

N-219 itself is a light aircraft with a capacity of 19 passengers. This aircraft is suitable for pioneer's aviation since it has the ability to fly and land on short runways and grassy (to interconnecting 17.000 islands in Indonesia). Besides, the N-219 is designed to be capable of operating for 20 to 30 years.







Although designed as a pioneering aircraft, the N-219 has adopted digital glass cockpit or cockpit. This is evident from the simulator designed from PT.DI. According to the program manaje N-219, Budi Sampurno, installation Glass cockpit is believed to facilitate the work of the pilot, so the ends will improve flight safety. Until now there are 3 airlines that signed the MoU would buy N-219 with total orders reaching more than 70 aircraft.

Meanwhile, seen various bustle underway. Such as CN-295 on test period (nomo AX-2909 series), also the assembly pieces of NC-212-400 (Philippines,Thailand and other orders).






ARCinc.ID - N-219 akan Roll Out 28 Oktober

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

PT TES is a private owned company made by several former PT Dirgantara employee who focuses on building simulator. Currently it has 100 staff. Located in Bandung in which many high tech Indonesian companies are located (mostly state owned), particularly in defense, electronic, software, and aerospace sector.

NB: This news is in April, currently F-16 Simulator is already being tested for Indonesian Air Force

Google Translate

*PT TES Makes Multi Tank and F-16 Simulator 




*











Some of the products

Various simulators for aircraft and combat vehicles are produced by PT Technology and Engineering Simulation (TES). One that is quite interesting is a simulator that can be used for several types of combat vehicles.

The type of this simulator is the order of the Education Center Cavalry Army. Unlike simulators in general where one simulator is for one type of tool, Multiranpur simulators can be replaceable (program).

"We are building Multiranpur, 3-year project hopefully will be completed this year. It is quite unique, to save as replaceable 3 types of tanks," said President Director of PT TES Muhammad Mulia Tirtosudiro in office, Mekar Wangi village, Lembang , West Bandung, West Java, on Thursday (04/09/2015).

Multiranpur can be changed to the cabin simulator Scorpion tanks, tank Stormer and AMX tanks. Looking ahead, TES will develop to make the main cabin Leopard battle tank.

With such efficiency, means that the government can save considerable cost. The reason for the creation of the simulator is not fairly cheap price.

"The simulator is designed to operate for 20 years. The price is approaching the price of the aircraft, depending on the configuration. If the world over defense equipment purchased price it costs. If we are almost close to the original," explains Business Development Manager of TES, Muhammad Iqbal Tirtusudiro in the same location.

*Multiranpur Simulator is the only simulator in the world that could be changed for some type of combat vehicle*. Iqbal was the artificial TES simulators can compete with foreign-made products, especially the staff of PT TES itself is still young and has a lot of potential.

"Actually, they can compete like in the simulator accuracy and simulator packet data. In the world there are many source so it does not have to rely on just one source ( country). It can be done because of regular cooperation between the companies. The principle that we want is to maintain technical competence. Keep what goods, if our program can make it. Clearly if the government want to make it, we will be very happy, "said Iqbal.

"We are good at simulation software. So if we want to use the module so Korea, we can, depending on the agreement. *We are 90 percent locally made*. *Software, mathematical models, the connection between software, visual database are all local made. It can and are ready to compete," continued the ITB (Bandung Institut of technology) graduates.*

Multirampur Simulator built in Padalarang Cavalry Education Center, Bandung, in 3 stages. The first stage is for the Scorpion, the second stage for Stormer, and which is currently in the process of completion are cabins for AMX tank.

This simulator designer turns come directly from the Army Research and Development Center. In manufacturing, PT TES takes 4 years in which a special year to make the concept. *Taiwan is said as being negotiated for the manufacture of this Multiranpur simulator.*

"Yes is being negotiated. Perhaps the concept is the same, but the visual is difference. Due to be distinguished for the same country outside," said Business Development PT TES, Gerald S Manurung added.

*A number of simulators have been developed by this company. Like Hawk simulators for Malaysia and Indonesian Air Force, CN-235 simulators for Malaysia, tank simulator for ACV 300 (5 pieces) for Malaysia. Simulator for other Indonesian Air Force that has been made by PT TES are simulators for Hawk fighter, Super Puma helicopter, and Bell 412 helicopter.*

*Projects which are still under development is Multiranpur, F-16 simulator, and anti warships flight simulator for the (Indonesian) Navy. PT TES is also exploring local content for the manufacture of Sukhoi simulator.*

"Actually, the most important in the manufacture of the simulator is to make the model or the software to be able to actually represent such defense equipment," added Gerald.

PT TES Buat Simulator Tank Multiranpur Untuk Efisienkan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

First Flight Test of Josaphat Laboratory Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (JX-1) memorial photograph











The UAV is made by Indonesian private owned company, PT Uavindo Nusantara, a company specialize on making UAV and wind tunnel. King Fadh University (Saudi Arabia) wind tunnel is also made by this company. Currently this company is collaborating with LAPAN (Government Agency in aerospace research) to modernize LAPAN wind tunnel that as a plan will be used for testing next aircraft project (N 245). Similar like PT TES history, PT Uavindo Nusantara founders are former PT Dirgantara Indonesia employees.

Joshapat Remote Sensing laboratory is the biggest Remote Sensing laboratory in the world financed by Japanese (and also located in Japan) and lead by Indonesian remote sensing experd (Joshapat Tetuko Sri Sumantyo)






Joshapat Sri Sumantyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

good  Indonesia is advancing a lot
my support
in future BD should try buying from Indonesia KF X R80 cn295 n219 satellite drones
anything 
the su35 will help Indonesia to understand better about aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prima99

bdslph said:


> good  Indonesia is advancing a lot
> my support
> in future BD should try buying from Indonesia KF X R80 cn295 n219 satellite drones
> anything
> the su35 will help Indonesia to understand better about aircraft



we will support Bangladesh too, my friend. this started back when we are supporting the indepence of Bangladesh

Bangladesh–Indonesia relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

together we stand!


----------



## MarveL

FRIDAY, 18 SEPTEMBER, 2015 | 18:32 WIB
*Construction of N219 aircraft to use local components*





*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The government wants the Indonesian-built N219 aircraft to be constructed with at least 60 percent local components - 20 percent more than the current target of 40 percent, officials said Friday, September 18.

"We will continue to increase the use of local components up to 60 percent of the total - that way, we could help revive local producers of airline parts," said the Minister for Industries, Saleh Husin in Jakarta on Friday.

It is known that the government is building a prototype of the N219 aircraft, which is designed to increase the connectivity between Indonesia's rural area.

"This creates a huge chance for local industries to participate in - the new target means new jobs for more people, which comes from an increase in investments," said Saleh.

The Head of Indonesia's Aircraft Component Manufacturer Association (INACOM), Andi Alisyahbana, said that the N219 aircraft - built by PT Dirgantara Indonesia - is designed to run on local components.

According to Andi, some simpler components of the aircraft could be produced locally - but Indonesia has yet to possess the finesse and ability to churn out more complicated parts of the aircraft. "The plane is designed to run on simpler equipments - while still meeting acceptable safety standards," he said.

The N219 prototype is slated to be completed by the end of October 2015, and is scheduled to enter flight testing in 2016. Once it passes all certification, the Ministry of Transport will issue a permit that will allow it to enter commercial production.

Construction of N219 aircraft to use local components | National | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*ISRO launches Indonesian satellite along with ASTROSAT




*

Jakarta: An Indian rocket launched on Monday from the Satish Dhawan Space Centre in Sriharikota, Andhra Pradesh, carried an Indonesian satellite among others, the Indian embassy said. The PSLV-C30 rocket was launched by the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) at 10.00 a.m. Apart from India’s astronomy satellite, ASTROSAT, the PSLV-C30 also launched Indonesian satellite, LAPAN A2/Orari.

Apart from India’s astronomy satellite, ASTROSAT, the PSLV-C30 also launched Indonesian satellite, LAPAN A2/Orari.

A successor to LAPAN A1/Tubsat satellite which was launched in 2007 also from India, LAPAN A2/Orari satellite will be utilised for monitoring land usage, ship movements, sea resources, fishing explorations, disaster mitigation, floods, population and sea changes.
A group of LAPAN officials was at Sriharikota to witness the launch.
Indian Ambassador Gurjit Singh said that India’s space launch capabilities are now being recognised world over.

He said the launch of LAPAN satellite from PSLV-C30 showed the trust reposed by Indonesia in Indian satellite carrier and will contribute towards ISRO-LAPAN cooperation in the field of space and the spirit of South-South Cooperation.
321

#AstroSat #Indonesian satellite #ISRO #LAPAN A2/ Orari

ISRO launches Indonesian satellite along with ASTROSAT - IBNLive




*N-219 Aircraft Ready to Take Off*
*Indonesia’s N-219 Aircraft to conduct test flight next month and perform maiden flight in 2017*




_An artist impression of the N-219 aircraft. (Photo source: PT DI/indonesian-aerospace.com)_

*Bandung, GIVnews.com – *Indonesia will see its locally made N-219 turboprop aircraft conducting a maiden flight in April of 2017. The N-219 plane has a capacity of 16-18 passengers.

The test flight of the prototype of the twin-engine propeller plane will take place next month, _Kompas.com_ reported on Wednesday (23/9).

Currently, mechanic systems have been installed on the aircraft. Meanwhile, engineers are now installing the electrical and electronic systems on the aircraft. But, they have yet to carry out the interior furnishing of the airplane, according to Andi Alisjahbana, technology and development of state-owned PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) which manufactures N-219. Its aircraft factory is located in Bandung, West Java.

Andi said last Tuesday (22/9) that they use local components as many as possible in building the airplane. “But, some costly components had been imported, like engines and avionic equipment. They had been paid off last year and had arrived (at the aircraft factory),” Andi said.

DI had also manufactured CN-235 turboprop airplanes for Thailand, which were delivered in 2012. Currently, the firm is making preparations to build three C-235 aircraft for the Indonesian Navy and some Super Puma helicopters for EUROCOPTER.

In 1995, PT. Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN), now PT. DI, manufactured its first aircraft, turboprop N-250. The maiden flight of the 50-passenger airplane took place in August 1995 following a successful test flight. The airplane was built when B.J. Habibie, a German-trained aircraft engineer who became president of Indonesia from 1998 to 1999, served as IPTN president director.

President Joko ‘Jokowi’ Widodo had stated that he would include aircraft manufacturing in his government’s development programs.

N-219 Aircraft Ready to Take Off | GIVnews.com - Indonesian Perspective to Global Audience

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

MarveL said:


> *Bandung, GIVnews.com – *Indonesia will see its locally made N-219 turboprop aircraft conducting a maiden flight in April of 2017. The N-219 plane has a capacity of 16-18 passengers.
> 
> The test flight of the prototype of the twin-engine propeller plane will take place next month, _Kompas.com_ reported on Wednesday (23/9).



Oh.....what is Givnews....?

That reporter has made one possible wrong information bro (according to my knowledge)

First, it is April 2016 for the planned maiden flight not 2017 as suggested by previous report from other news agency. In term of when it will fly, I would rather not posting any news from non-respectable news agency. We better see Kompas/Tempo/Republika for that important information.

He,he next sentence is really wrong. Just a prototype ready for land testing not directly fly....

Look how this reporter use Kompas.com as a source....Respectable newspaper must not use other publication report as a source.


----------



## Indos

N 250 prototypes (first flight at 10 August 1995). The project is shut down due to IMF prohibition for Jakarta to finance the on going project during Asian financial crisis.


Today, 2 prototype are still parked in PT Dirgantara complex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 October 2015

South Korea and Indonesia are expected to sign an agreement later this month to formalise each country's industrial engagement in their joint development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft.*






The accord will feature Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), which was named as preferred bidder to complete the development of the KFX in March, and Indonesia's state-owned PT Dirgantara. KAI's KFX development partner Lockheed Martin will also be involved in the programme.

South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said on 6 October that KAI and the Indonesian authorities were continuing negotiations on the KFX programme before the signing of a definitive contract agreement later this month.

After being named as preferred contractor KAI has yet to sign a main contract with DAPA to develop the KFX, although this is regarded as a formality. KAI has been involved in the KFX programme to some degree since its conception in the early 2000s.

The contract to complete the development of the aircraft is valued at USD8 billion. Under the terms of a joint engineering and development agreement signed in October 2014, South Korea will pay 80% of the costs of developing the aircraft, with Indonesia paying the remaining 20%. Indonesia is also expected to procure the aircraft.

Development of the KFX will take the programme to the serial manufacturing phase, which is tentatively set to commence in 2025. South Korea is developing the aircraft to replace the Republic of Korea Air Force's ageing McDonnell Douglas F-4 and Northrop F-5 fighter aircraft. The KFX is envisaged as a single-seat, twin-engine, multirole aircraft equipped with stealth features, active electronically scanned array radar, and internal weapons carriage.

South Korea, Indonesia look to sign KFX development accords - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

N-219 still in progress, credit to ijal lubis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

From @pr1v4t33r post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX Program









The project has become serious, even Indonesian Aerospace industry (PT Dirgantara/ state owned) has started to build new production facility for IFX program ( Indonesian KFX version).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

N 219 Complete

From @pr1v4t33r post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Repost again.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Nike

Perakitan Pesawat N219Teknisi melakukan tahapan proses perakitan salah satu Pesawat N219 di Hanggar Assembly Line N219 PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PT. DI), Bandung, Jawa Barat, Rabu (4/11). Proyek PT. DI bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) akan meluncurkan pesawat perintis N219 senilai Rp. 500 miliar berteknologi aerodynamic gabungan antara teknologi air foil CN 235 dan N250 pada 10 November 2015 mendatang yang diharapkan akan membantu mobilitas masyarakat Indonesia, khususnya di kawasan Indonesia timur. (ANTARA FOTO/Fahrul Jayadiputra)


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Belum Resmi Terbang, N219 Sudah Dilirik Thailand Hingga Kroasia
.
.
.
*Thailand, kroasia, canada, laos are interested with N219 Aircraft






*


----------



## CountStrike

ROKAF(South Korea Air Force)'s CN-235, at ADEX 2015, in South Korea.
ROKAF & KCG(Korea Coast Guard) procured CN-235Ms from IAe, Indonesia.
*Credit: Original Photographer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

KAI signs deal to clinch Indonesian partnership in KF-X







*KAI signs deal to clinch Indonesian partnership in KF-X*


Published : 2015-11-22 15:16
Updated : 2015-11-22 15:16

Korea Aerospace Industries Ltd. signed a deal with Indonesia on Sunday, clinching the Southeast Asian country's partnership in a lavish local fighter jet development program.

Under the preliminary contract, Indonesia will shoulder 20 percent, or 1.7 trillion won ($1.5 billion), of the program's 8.7 trillion-won cost to develop the advanced multi-role combat jet, according to the airplane manufacturer.

The Korean Fighter Experimental program is designed to develop and mass-produce homegrown dual-engine combat airplanes by 2025. It's one of the most lavish defense procurement projects here with more than 8 trillion won in development costs in addition to 10 trillion won to be spent in mass production. KAI is South Korea's contractor manufacturer of the program.

With the partnership, Indonesia will be entitled to purchase 50 new planes.

Under the deal signed Sunday, Indonesia will be able to take part in the designing of the airplane, as well as in the production of components for the program.

It will also be entitled to acquire the aviation technology of the project and bring home one experimental airplane, according to KAI.

"All the specifics have been agreed upon with the Indonesian side, regarding the KF-X development," said Jang Sung-sub, director of KAI. The KAI-Indonesia deal will be finalized after KAI signed its final agreement with the South Korean government as the contractor of the project later this year.

The latest deal will help expedite the local project, which has been criticized by the National Assembly, as well as the public.

The program was dealt a major blow after the U.S. Department of State refused in April to approve U.S.-based Lockheed Martin's transfer of four core aviation technologies for the South Korean project.

Speculation had also circulated that Indonesia might take back its offer to form a partnership first committed in 2011.

In addition to the 120 and 50 units to be delivered to the South Korean and Indonesian air forces, respectively, KAI plans to produce up to 600 units of the new airplane to sell them overseas, another KAI official said. (Yonhap)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Rollout 10 december!
N219 Made in Bandung Dipamerkan ke Jokowi 10 Desember

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Industry
*Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
22 November 2015






A model of KAI's KFX concept at ADEX 2015 in Seoul. Source: IHS/Gareth Jennings

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and the Indonesian government signed an agreement on 22 November to formalise proposed investment and workshare arrangements to support the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) 4.5-generation fighter aircraft.

The agreement is framed by an accord signed by the governments of South Korea and Indonesia in October 2014 under which South Korea will pay 80% of the costs associated with the joint engineering and development phase of the KFX, with Indonesia paying the remaining 20%.

The newly signed deal, which in essence reaffirms Indonesia's investment in the project, will become operational once KAI formally secures the contract with South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) to complete the development of KFX aircraft. KAI was named preferred developer of the KFX in March, and a contract to undertake the work is expected to be signed before the end of the year.

Under the terms of the newly announced agreement, Indonesia has agreed to invest about KRW1.7 trillion (USD1.5 billion) of the total KRW8.7 trillion in KFX development costs.

KAI said that in return for its investment, Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), will participate in the design phase of the aircraft and produce unidentified components. PTDI will also secure rights to some areas of intellectual property involved in developing the KFX and have access to one of six planned prototypes.

KAI plans to commence manufacturing the KFX from 2025. Company officials have previously suggested that about 250 KFX fighter aircraft could replace the Republic of Korea Air Force's ageing F-4E Phantom and F-5E Tiger II aircraft and, ultimately, its F-16 Fighting Falcon platforms. KAI also expects to export several hundred KFX fighters to countries that include Indonesia.

The KFX is envisaged as a single-seat, twin-engine, multirole aircraft equipped with stealth features, active electronically scanned array radar, and internal weapons carriage.

Korea Aerospace Industries agrees KFX investment deal with Indonesia | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia Director Budi Santoso said yesterday that he will send at least 200 Indonesian experts on next stage of KFX/IFX program. At the first stage of development that ended in December 2013, Indonesia sent around 65 experts that includes Air force personnel, legal team, and design engineers.

Budi Santoso also said that the fighter will be operational in 2020, but I guess the journalist misunderstand him, I rather interpret this as maiden flight at 2020 (according to the plan of course). The newspaper that quote him is the most credible one in Indonesia (Kompas) by the way.

Indonesian contribution in this project will be 50 percent at the end of the program according to Indonesian Defense Minister, Ryamizard Ryacudu.


RI dan Korea Selatan Buat Pesawat Tempur

With N 219 program that has finished making the prototype, more engineers can be brought to KFX/IFX program I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

“The jet fighter is expected to be operational in 2024 or 2025,” he said.“ 

PT DI will send a contingent of some 200 engineers to South Korea for the production preparation stage.” 

He added that there would be minor differences between the KFXand IFX.“ 

The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,” he said.“For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.“ 

The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.

”Budi said Indonesia needed its owndata link to allow communications with the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers heavy jet fighters.

S. Korea, RI aerospace firms sign KFX cooperation deal | The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Industry
*KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement*
*Andrew MacDonald, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
03 December 2015


Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has continued its engagement with Indonesia in the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft after signing a co-operation agreement with Indonesian state-owned company PT Dirgantara.

The deal was signed on 4 December in Jakarta by KAI CEO Ha Sung-yong and Budi Santoso, president of PT Dirgantara. Its aim is to establish the framework of closer ties between the two companies necessary to allow joint development and production of the KFX, as well as to promote collaboration in associated capabilities, such as unmanned platforms and commercial aerospace.

This follows a recent agreement between KAI and the Indonesian government on 22 November detailing investment and workshare arrangements in the KFX programme.

KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Maybe for IF-X Datalink..*

*LenLINK – Tactical Data Link Solution*
LenLINK – Tactical Data Link memiliki peranan yang sangat strategis dalam system manajemen pertempuran modern, dimana Tactical Data Link berperan dalam meningkatakan _situational awareness_, membangun _tactical network, _dan megefektifkan koordinasi pertempuran.





LenLINK merupakan Tactical Data Link yang telah dikembangkan oleh PT Len Industri (Persero) dengan menggunakan _COTS Technology _dan _PC Based Concept _guna menjamin kemandirian produk dan keleluasaan dalam pengembangan dikemudian hari.



Dengan LenLINK memungkinkan dilakukan _customisasi protocol _dan algoritma enkripsi, sehingga menjamin tingkat keamanan dan kehandalan dalam pengiriman data.



*Fitur LenLINK*


_Track Management_
Pertukaran data dari kapal atau pesawat lain, diantaranya _(Surface Track, Air Track, Submarine Track_, ESM/ECM data, EFF, _Reference Position_)
Koordinasi Taktis
Status _Reporting_


*Spesifikasi LenLINk*


_National Data Encryption_
HF/VHF/UHF Protokol
Solusi _Tactical Network_ untuk aplikasi udara, darat dan laut.
_COTS Technology_
_PC Based Concept_
Dukungan industri dalam negeri
LenLINK - Tactical Data Link Solution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*MARINE RADAR – Lenradar S-256/S-1000/S-5000/S-20000*




Marine Radar Lenradar S-250/S-1000 can be installed on stationary ground platform as a Coastal Radar, or be installed on Warship (Shipborne Version). Marine Radar Lenradar S-5000/S-20000 to be designed to be installed on Warship (Shipborne Version).







*Specifications*

Operating Frequency : S-Band (3040 Mhz)
Beam Width : Horizontal 1.9 deg, Vertical 25 deg
Antenna Rotation Speed : 24 RPM
Antenna Length : 12ft (3.92 m)
Transmitted Peak Power : 250 W
Transmitter Type : Solid state power amplifier
Max Pulse Width : 18 us
Signal Processing : Pulse compression
Doppler Processing : Available (equal 30,000W Peak of Traditional Radar)
High Transmitted Peak : 1KW / 5KW / 20KW Power (Optional)
Instrumented Range : 24 NM / 36 NM / 48 NM / 96 NM
Target Tracking : 100 / 250 / 500 target







* --------------------*

*LenLINK - Tactical Data Link Solution*
LenLINK - Tactical Data Link has a strategic role in modern combat management system, which plays a role in the Tactical Data Link increase the _situational _awareness, build _tactical network _and the coordination during battle.





LenLINK a Tactical Data Link that has been developed by PT Len Industri (Persero) using _COTS Technology_ and_PC Based Concept_ in order to guarantee independence and flexibility in the development of products in the future.

By LenLINK enabling the _customization protocol_ and encryption algorithms, so as to guarantee the level of security and reliability in data transmission.

*Features LenLINK*


_Track Management_
The exchange of data from ships or other aircraft, including _(Track Surface, Water Track, Submarine _Track,ESM / ECM data, the EFF, _Reference _Position)
Tactical Coordination
Status _Reporting_
*Specifications LenLINk*

_National Data Encryption_
HF / VHF / UHF Protocol
Solutions _Tactical Network_ for the application of air, land and sea.
_COTS Technology_
_PC Based Concept_
Support the domestic industry

LenLINK - Tactical Data Link Solution

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Highlights
*









Peralatan Elektronik Produksi PT Len Industri | Berita Daerah


Established since 1965, LEN (National Electronics Institute) and then transformed into a State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) in 1991.

Since then, Len is no longer an extension of the National Electronics Institute (LEN), but it has become a professional business entity under the name of PT Len Industri. Len is currently under the coordination of the Ministry of State Enterprises with 100% ownership by the Government of the Republic of Indonesia. During this time, Len has developed businesses and products in the field of electronics for industry and infrastructure, and has demonstrated experience in the field:


Broadcasting, for more than 30 years, with hundreds of TV and radio transmitters that have been installed in various regions in Indonesia.
Telecommunications infrastructure network that has stretched both in big cities and remote areas.
Electronics for defense, whether by land, sea, or air.
Railway Signalling systems in various railway lines in Java and Sumatra.
Power Electronics systems for electric trains.
Solar Power Generation that has been installed in various parts of Indonesia.
Company profile PT Len Industri (Persero)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Our Proud, CN-235MPA PT DI.





Budi Santoso: The President can be the company's salesman Â  | Interview | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Budi Santoso: The President can be the company's salesman 

TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Aircraft manufacturer Dirgantara Indonesia has made known its disappointment at the government's plan to purchase an Agusta Westland AW101 helicopter, manufactured by British company Westland Helicopters jointly with Agusta from Italy. Ordered by the Indonesian Air Force, the plan became a hot topic public debate when it was reported that it was to become President Joko Widodo's mode of transportation when he goes on his 'blusukan', or unscheduled inspection trips, around the country.

Dirgantara regards the purchase to go against Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry. The problem is that "something like that (the process) must involve the domestic industry," explained Dirgantara CEO Budi Santoso. Budi contends that his company is experienced in manufacturing Puma and Super Puma aircrafts. He feels the government would do better to order EC725 or Cougar aircrafts because they would be part of the Super Puma's development process, which is part of Dirgantara's program.

Following the prolonged polemic on the AW101, the information officer of the Air Force, First Marshal Dwi Badarmanto clarified that the plan to purchase the helicopter was not solely for the use of the head of state but also for the state's security purposes. "We also need the helicopter to transport troops," said Dwi in Jakarta, last week.

Budi Santoso recently met with Tempo reporters Jobpie Sugiharto, Tito Sianipar and Raymundus for an interview, during which the company's finance and restructurization director Budiman Saleh was present. In addition to the helicopter issue, Budi Santoso also spoke about Dirgantara's operations, including one order from the South Korean President's office. 

* * * *



Are you disappointed that the Air Force plans to order a foreign-made helicopter?

For us, this would be problematic because the Air Force also buys aircraft from us. They ordered the fix wing (aircraft) from Dirgantara, because we are experts at making them. We still produce rotary wing or helicopters in partnership with other companies. This collaboration was initiated by Pak B.J. Habibie when we produced the Super Puma.



Are you saying it's alright for the Air Force to buy this presidential helicopter? 

I don't mind it if it's in the interest of the President's safety. But wouldn't it be possible to involve the domestic industry? Because according to Law No. 16/2012 on the defense industry, such procedures must involve the domestic industry.



You are saying Dirgantara Indonesia was not involved.

Correct. The local content mandated by law is at least 35 percent. It doesn't need to be from one item ordered by the government. For example, if this item only contains a 5 percent local content, it means an additional 7 items must be ordered to meet the 35 percent requirement of the total value (of the order price). That legislation was enacted in 2012 and the government's implementing regulation, Government Regulation No. 76/2014, was issued last year. So it became official last year. If a Cougar had been ordered, we would have been able to take part, based on the criteria set by the government. That would take at least two years to produce. But this one seems like it's needed soon. If so, it would have to be ready-made. And that means they will take a ready-made AW (helicopter).



(According to Dwi Badarmanto, the Air Force has been using domestic aircraft, like the CASA 212, CN-235, CN-295 and the Super Puma. The TNI Indonesian military has also ordered long-distance transport helicopter like the Cougar, but to date, the process has yet to be completed.)



So this one will be a VVIP helicopter?

A ready-stock aircraft, formerly ordered by India.



Is it more expensive?

In fact, ready stocks are really usually cheaper. They are usually orders that were cancelled. The party ordering them probably paid a down-payment, which cannot be returned, hence the cheaper price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

N-219 She is ready for rollout!
@iwan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PUSAT TEKNOLOGI PENERBANGAN


What I can say here is that LAPAN is more ambitious than PT Dirgantara Indonesia (under current leader) by seeing the fact that LAPAN will start ( under this plan ) N 270 design phase at 2017.

I better see collaboration between LAPAN and PT Ragio (and of course PT Dirgantara) to develop plane that will compete ATR 72. Despite being a private owned company, PT Ragio has many senior designers who has huge experience working in Boeing and N 250/ N 2130 program when they were still working at PT Dirgantara. One of PT Ragio owners (Ilham Habibie) is also a lead project on N 2130 program. PT Ragio is currently designing R 80 that has similar type with N 270.

Better we combine the forces.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> What I can say here is that LAPAN is more ambitious than PT Dirgantara Indonesia (under current leader) by seeing the fact that LAPAN will start ( under this plan ) N 270 design phase at 2017.
> 
> I better see collaboration between LAPAN and PT Ragio (and of course PT Dirgantara) to develop plane that will compete ATR 72. PT Ragio has many senior designers who has huge experience in Boeing and N 250/ N 2130 program when they were still working at PT Dirgantara. One of PT Ragio owners (Ilham Habibie) is also a lead project on N 2130 program. PT Ragio is currently designing R 80 that has similar type with N 270.
> 
> Better we combine the forces.....




I can't say LAPAN is more ambitious, since it is their job to do R&D. Dirgantara Indonesia today is freed from the burden to provide capital for development of new aircraft. This is healty cooperation. And the goverment supporting this effort by providing enough money for LAPAN to do proper R&D for N219, N245, and N270.

I can't see how LAPAN will give up their N270 R&D fund for Regio R80. Can Ilham provide the money to develop R80?


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> I can't say LAPAN is more ambitious, since it is their job to do R&D. Dirgantara Indonesia today is freed from the burden to provide capital for development of new aircraft. This is healty cooperation. And the goverment supporting this effort by providing enough money for LAPAN to do proper R&D for N219, N245, and N270.
> 
> I can't see how LAPAN will give up their N270 R&D fund for Regio R80. Can Ilham provide the money to develop R80?



The collaboration I suggest can be anything, it also means using Ragio designers as technical assistant of N 270 project as all are Indonesians. This also means shutting down R 80 project built by Ragio, and the program will be continued by LAPAN/DI/ PT Ragio.

By doing so we still keep improving our nation confidence and in the same time help our high tech private owned company beside the state owned ones.

(we must appreciate the ability of PT Ragio to bring back our senior engineers working in Boeing, and use this project to transfer knowledge of our senior designers who has huge experience abroad into LAPAN and PT DI junior designers)

I said LAPAN is more ambitious by comparing LAPAN plan with PT Dirgantara leader interview who seems to be not really motivated to compete with ATR 72 and want to stay in market below ATR 72.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> The collaboration I suggest can be anything, it also means using Ragio designers as technical assistant of N 270 project as all are Indonesians. By doing so we still keep improving our nation confidence and in the same time help our high tech private owned company beside the state owned ones.
> 
> (we must appreciate the ability of PT Ragio to bring back our senior engineers working in Boeing, and use this project to transfer knowledge into LAPAN and PT DI junior designers)



I do agree that we need to combine this 2 project since they are targeting the same market. But that's mean, one of them (LAPAN & Regio) have to give in. Without proper funding Regio will not be able to realize their design. In the other hand LAPAN will be fully backed up with government funding, so they will be more confident to complete their R&D.

It's either they choose N270 or R80. If Ilham can secure the funding, then he have stronger case to win, but if he can't, he will have to let LAPAN lead the R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

prepare to Roll Out


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to Unveil First Local-made Plane after N250*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- PT Dirgantara Indonesia, (Persero) or PT DI, today will roll-out the N219, the first plane Indonesia has made again after the N250, which was made in 1995. The N219 is the result of a collaboration between Dirgantara Indonesia and the National Aeronautics Space Agency (Lapan).

The roll-out—a term for unveiling an airplane for the first time—was supposed to be done in August, but the plane was only ready by November. The roll-out marks that the N219 prototype is ready to be introduced to the public,

Initially, President Joko Widodo was supposed to attend the unveiling ceremony. But Widodo had canceled his trip to Bandung, where he was supposed to open the 2015 Anti Corruption Festival and the N219 roll-out ceremony.

Dirgantara Indonesia president director Budi Santoso said that the N219 could mark the beginning of the revival of Indonesia'a aerospace industry.

"We hope it will help create synergy between industrial sectors and absorb skillful labor," he said today, December 10, as _Bisnis Indonesia _reported.
Indonesia to Unveil First Local-made Plane after N250 | Economy & Business | Tempo.Co :: Indonesian News Portal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*Len Success in Developing Satellite Communications Systems for Navy

Bandung (8/11) -* PT Len Industri (Persero) has cemented its position as one of the state Strategic supply defense electronics equipment, especially for providers of communications device or system. Latest, Len successfully developed _*Siskomsat (Satellite Communication System)*_ which has now been used by the Navy.






_[Caption: Kasal (holding microphone) and CEO Len, Abraham Mose (black coat) tries communication tool most owned by the Navy to communicate with some elements KRI running and some ZIP Navy located in the outer islands Indonesia. - SumberFoto: Koarmatim Navy]_


The system was inaugurated by the Chief of Naval Staff (Kasal) Admiral Ade Supandi, SE, MAP in Koarmatim Ujung, Surabaya, Monday (7/12) at the Panti _Fleet._ Siskomsat is a sophisticated modern communication systems in the Navy era now.

In the implementation phase, the Navy has worked with Len in the technical planning stage, the stage of development of _the _software, the installation phase and system integration, to the procurement of _hardware_.

Abraham Mose _said, "among Software_ being developed by PT Len is software used in radar equipment, camera _surveillance_ / observation, _Automatic Identification System (AIS)receiver, which is independently developed by the engineers _in the country and are owned by Len".

According to Kasal, in modern naval warfare, military communications technology largely determines the success of an operation. The development of information and communication technology requires the implementation of an increasingly complex operating title which guarantees smooth communication establishment, resilient, _secure_ and reliable.

Kasal continue, current communication system ( before using satellite) within the Armed Forces both for onshore and warship (KRI) that uses radio device HF, VHF, and UHF, has limitations in its operation because it has a low _data rate_ .

Additionally Navy is also cooperated with PT Telkom for the provision of _backbone_ telecommunications. Siskomsat uses BRIsat Communication Satellite (satellite belonging to BRI), which has been orbiting since October 2015.


*Able to Improve Operating Performance of the Navy*

This system is realized in two activities: (1) Development Siskomsat Navy with Backbone C Band for the establishment of land and (2) Siskomsat Backbone of the Navy with Ku-Band for KRI.

"Application Siskomsat in pendirat and KRI of beater elements are expected to improve the operating performance of the Navy's to be world-class one," said Kasal Admiral Ade Supandi, SE, MAP

Siskomsat will be applied for the assignment of soldiers who served in the outer islands, surveillance, _mobile_trunking, and _backpack_ soldier Marine Corps. For the use of _surveillance_ / observation, radar facilities Siskomsat equipped devices, cameras, _Automatic Identification System(AIS), PSTN, and E-mail. _For _mobile _trunking,Siskomsat vehicles equipped with devices _Very Short Aperture Terminal_ (VSAT) and _repeaters._ And for applications _backpack_ forces the Marine Corps, Siskomsat equipped with e-mail, PSTN and HT-based _Internet Protocol_ (IP).

While Siskomsat Navy with Backbone KU-Band, applied to the KRI elements so that hitters Command and Control Operations can be carried out directly by the leadership to the perpetrators of the operation. Siskomsat on KRI has facilities in the form of data, PSTN and _Visual Communications_ (Vicom) and equipped with a camera, radar and _Automatic Identification System (AIS)_Transponder. This year, Siskomsat with Backbone installed in the KU-Band Multi-Role Light Frigate Aaron Usman KRI-359 and corvettes KRI Sultan Iskandar Muda-367.


Regards,

Corporate Communications Section

PT Len Industri (Persero/ State Owned Enterprises)

*Automatic translation with some fixing from me*

*Len Sukses Kembangkan Sistem Komunikasi Satelit untuk TNI AL*


----------



## CountStrike

CN 235 220 winglet Version final assembly for Indonesia Air Force


----------



## MarveL

_*Malaysia ordering 8 unit of N219.*_

*Delapan Unit Pesawat N219 Buatan PTDI Dipesan Malaysia*





_Pesawat N219 di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung. TEMPO/Prima Mulia_

*TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung* - Direktur Utama PT Air Born Indonesia Rull De Leon Nacachi mengatakan, perusahaannya sudah memesan delapan unit N219 rancangan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. “Kami sudah menandatangani LoI (Letter Of Intent), dan harganya sudah kami sepakati, dan itu kompetitif,” kata dia di sela perkenalan perdana fisik N219 di hanggar kompleks PT Dirgantara Indonesia atau PT DI di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015.

Rull mengatakan, perusahaannya yang bermodal patungan dengan investor Malaysia, berbisnis dengan menyewakan pesawat charter dan layanan penerbangan perintis untuk usaha pertambangan, saat ini memiliki enam pesawat jenis Twin Otter. Pesawat N219 itu rencananya akan mengganti semua armada pesawat mereka di Indonesia. 

Menurut Rull, N219 yang dipasarkan sekitar US$ 5 juta, terhitung murah dibandingkan dengan Twin Otter yang produk terbarunya dibanderol US$ 8 juta. “Selain murah, teknologinya lebih tinggi. Dan kami sudah mengerti dengan pengalaman PT DI, kami punya pengalaman dengan pesawat-pesawat lama PT DI ‘performance safety’ bagus,” kata dia.

Rull mengklaim, perusahaannya akan memesan lebih banyak lagi selepas menerima delapan unit mulai 2017. Modal pemesanan delapan unit N219 saat ini, diakuinya berasal dari kredit investasi mitranya di Malaysia. “Kami akan melanjutkan dengan membeli 40 unit,” kata dia.

Menurut Rull, perusahaannya berminat ikut memasarkan pesawat itu di Asia Tenggara bermodal puluhan pesawat N219 pesanananya itu. “Kami punya perusahaan holding, kami juga bisa menyewakan pada operator-operator Indonesia, bisa disewakan ke negara lain,” kata dia.

Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Andi Alisjahbana mengatakan, pemesanan pesawat itu berasal dari maspakai serta pemerintah daerah. “Maskapai ada lima, kalau pemerintah daerah ada tiga,” kata dia di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015. Daerah yang memesan di antaranya dari Aceh dan Papua yang masing-masing memesan lebih dari sepuluh pesawat N219.

Andi mengatakan, permintaan pesawat jenis N219 terhitung tinggi. Dia beralasan, pesaingnya rata-rata pesawat produksi lama. “Lawannya juga sedikit, dan ini memiliki teknologi yang paling moderen di kelasnya. Jadi sangat menarik sekali,” kata dia.

PT DI yang mendapat tugas memproduksi pesawat itu sudah menyiapkan rencana penambahan kapasitas produksinya. “Target tahun pertama bisa 12 unit pertahun, tapi kita bertahap akan naik dari 18 unit sampai 24 unit pertahun karena yang _interest_ banyak,” kata dia.

Andi mengatakan, PT DI bersama Lapan akan mengandeng industri dalam negeri untuk mendongkrak kandungan lokal pesawat itu. Dia mengklaim, saat ini kandungan lokal N219 sudah menembus 40 persen, sementara targetannya 60 persennya kandungan lokal.

Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin mengatakan, kerja sama pengembangan N219 bersama PT Digantara Indonesia masih panjang. “Kerja sama masih terus berlanjut. N219 ini masih akan dikembangkan variasinya sesuai kebutuhan user,” kata dia.

Thomas mengatakan, pekerjaan rumah selanjutnya mengembangkan industri lokal untuk memasok kebutuhan komponen pesawat itu. “Dari Kementerian Perindustrian menyiapkan program utnuk membina industri lokal untuk komponen pesawat terbang,” kata dia.

Menurut Thomas, pengembangan N219 hingga mendapat sertifikasi laik terbang dan bisa dipasarkan itu ditaksir menyedot dana hingga Rp 500 miliar. “Secara total itu dari Lapan dan PT DI menghabiksan Rp 500 miliar sampai nanti akhir sertifikasi, seperti itu kasarnya,” kata dia.

Kepala Program N219 PT PT DI Budi Sampurno mengatakan, selepas perkenalan resminya hari ini, semua sistem dalam prototipe pesawat N219 akan dipasang, sekaligus memulai tes struktur pesawat. Dijadwalkan semuanya selesai pada Mei 2016. “Setelah itu ‘first flight test sertification’ dimulai,” kata dia di Bandung.

Budi mengatakan, pesawat itu membutuhkan 660 jam terbang untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi layak terbang Indonesia. “Kalau 2016 sudah mendapat persyaratan laik terbang, maka 2017 bisa di deliver ke customer. Dan tahun 2017 juga kami akan aplikasi untuk ‘international sertification’,” kata dia.

Menurut Budi, N219 dirancang mengungguli pesawat pesaing terdekatnya yakni Twin Otter yang dominan digunakan melayani penerbangan perintis di Indonesia. Salah satu kelebihan pesawat itu mampu mengangkat kargo lebih banyak dari pesaingnya. “Twin Otter itu dia ngangkut maksimal 1.800 kilogram, N219 ini bisa 2.300 kilogram. Lebih banyak 500 kilogram dari Twin Otter,” kata dia.

Kelebihan lainnya, kecepatan maksimal pesawat N219 bisa menembus 210 knott sementara Twin Otter hanya 170 knott. N219 juga dirancang tetap bisa take off dan landing tanpa mengurangi muatannya pada landasan dengan ketinggian 5 ribu feet, lokasi bandara tertinggi di Indonesia.

Pesawat Twin Otter misalnya saat mengudara di bandara di ketinggian 6 ribu feet, tidak bisa mengangkut penumpang dalam kapasitas penuh karena tekanan udaranya turun. “Target kita di ketinggian 5 ribu feet, take-off dan landing masih bisa bawa 19 penumpang,” kata dia.

Pesawat N219 dirancang mengangkut 19 penumpang dalam dua baris. Bagian kanan 14 tempat duduk (2x7) dan bagian kiri 5 tempat duduk (1x5). Tinggi kabin 1,7 meter, lebih lega dibanding Twin Otter yang tinggi kabin dalamnya hanya 1,5 meter. Pesawat itu juga dirancang mampu terbang di landasan pendek atau Short Take-Off Landing (Stol) di landasan 500 meter. 

Delapan Unit Pesawat N219 Buatan PTDI Dipesan Malaysia | Tempo Bisnis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

MarveL said:


> _*Malaysia ordering 8 unit of N219.*_
> 
> *Delapan Unit Pesawat N219 Buatan PTDI Dipesan Malaysia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pesawat N219 di hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Bandung. TEMPO/Prima Mulia_
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung* - Direktur Utama PT Air Born Indonesia Rull De Leon Nacachi mengatakan, perusahaannya sudah memesan delapan unit N219 rancangan Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia. “Kami sudah menandatangani LoI (Letter Of Intent), dan harganya sudah kami sepakati, dan itu kompetitif,” kata dia di sela perkenalan perdana fisik N219 di hanggar kompleks PT Dirgantara Indonesia atau PT DI di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015.
> 
> Rull mengatakan, perusahaannya yang bermodal patungan dengan investor Malaysia, berbisnis dengan menyewakan pesawat charter dan layanan penerbangan perintis untuk usaha pertambangan, saat ini memiliki enam pesawat jenis Twin Otter. Pesawat N219 itu rencananya akan mengganti semua armada pesawat mereka di Indonesia.
> 
> Menurut Rull, N219 yang dipasarkan sekitar US$ 5 juta, terhitung murah dibandingkan dengan Twin Otter yang produk terbarunya dibanderol US$ 8 juta. “Selain murah, teknologinya lebih tinggi. Dan kami sudah mengerti dengan pengalaman PT DI, kami punya pengalaman dengan pesawat-pesawat lama PT DI ‘performance safety’ bagus,” kata dia.
> 
> Rull mengklaim, perusahaannya akan memesan lebih banyak lagi selepas menerima delapan unit mulai 2017. Modal pemesanan delapan unit N219 saat ini, diakuinya berasal dari kredit investasi mitranya di Malaysia. “Kami akan melanjutkan dengan membeli 40 unit,” kata dia.
> 
> Menurut Rull, perusahaannya berminat ikut memasarkan pesawat itu di Asia Tenggara bermodal puluhan pesawat N219 pesanananya itu. “Kami punya perusahaan holding, kami juga bisa menyewakan pada operator-operator Indonesia, bisa disewakan ke negara lain,” kata dia.
> 
> Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Andi Alisjahbana mengatakan, pemesanan pesawat itu berasal dari maspakai serta pemerintah daerah. “Maskapai ada lima, kalau pemerintah daerah ada tiga,” kata dia di Bandung, Kamis, 10 Desember 2015. Daerah yang memesan di antaranya dari Aceh dan Papua yang masing-masing memesan lebih dari sepuluh pesawat N219.
> 
> Andi mengatakan, permintaan pesawat jenis N219 terhitung tinggi. Dia beralasan, pesaingnya rata-rata pesawat produksi lama. “Lawannya juga sedikit, dan ini memiliki teknologi yang paling moderen di kelasnya. Jadi sangat menarik sekali,” kata dia.
> 
> PT DI yang mendapat tugas memproduksi pesawat itu sudah menyiapkan rencana penambahan kapasitas produksinya. “Target tahun pertama bisa 12 unit pertahun, tapi kita bertahap akan naik dari 18 unit sampai 24 unit pertahun karena yang _interest_ banyak,” kata dia.
> 
> Andi mengatakan, PT DI bersama Lapan akan mengandeng industri dalam negeri untuk mendongkrak kandungan lokal pesawat itu. Dia mengklaim, saat ini kandungan lokal N219 sudah menembus 40 persen, sementara targetannya 60 persennya kandungan lokal.
> 
> Kepala Lapan Thomas Djamaluddin mengatakan, kerja sama pengembangan N219 bersama PT Digantara Indonesia masih panjang. “Kerja sama masih terus berlanjut. N219 ini masih akan dikembangkan variasinya sesuai kebutuhan user,” kata dia.
> 
> Thomas mengatakan, pekerjaan rumah selanjutnya mengembangkan industri lokal untuk memasok kebutuhan komponen pesawat itu. “Dari Kementerian Perindustrian menyiapkan program utnuk membina industri lokal untuk komponen pesawat terbang,” kata dia.
> 
> Menurut Thomas, pengembangan N219 hingga mendapat sertifikasi laik terbang dan bisa dipasarkan itu ditaksir menyedot dana hingga Rp 500 miliar. “Secara total itu dari Lapan dan PT DI menghabiksan Rp 500 miliar sampai nanti akhir sertifikasi, seperti itu kasarnya,” kata dia.
> 
> Kepala Program N219 PT PT DI Budi Sampurno mengatakan, selepas perkenalan resminya hari ini, semua sistem dalam prototipe pesawat N219 akan dipasang, sekaligus memulai tes struktur pesawat. Dijadwalkan semuanya selesai pada Mei 2016. “Setelah itu ‘first flight test sertification’ dimulai,” kata dia di Bandung.
> 
> Budi mengatakan, pesawat itu membutuhkan 660 jam terbang untuk mendapatkan sertifikasi layak terbang Indonesia. “Kalau 2016 sudah mendapat persyaratan laik terbang, maka 2017 bisa di deliver ke customer. Dan tahun 2017 juga kami akan aplikasi untuk ‘international sertification’,” kata dia.
> 
> Menurut Budi, N219 dirancang mengungguli pesawat pesaing terdekatnya yakni Twin Otter yang dominan digunakan melayani penerbangan perintis di Indonesia. Salah satu kelebihan pesawat itu mampu mengangkat kargo lebih banyak dari pesaingnya. “Twin Otter itu dia ngangkut maksimal 1.800 kilogram, N219 ini bisa 2.300 kilogram. Lebih banyak 500 kilogram dari Twin Otter,” kata dia.
> 
> Kelebihan lainnya, kecepatan maksimal pesawat N219 bisa menembus 210 knott sementara Twin Otter hanya 170 knott. N219 juga dirancang tetap bisa take off dan landing tanpa mengurangi muatannya pada landasan dengan ketinggian 5 ribu feet, lokasi bandara tertinggi di Indonesia.
> 
> Pesawat Twin Otter misalnya saat mengudara di bandara di ketinggian 6 ribu feet, tidak bisa mengangkut penumpang dalam kapasitas penuh karena tekanan udaranya turun. “Target kita di ketinggian 5 ribu feet, take-off dan landing masih bisa bawa 19 penumpang,” kata dia.
> 
> Pesawat N219 dirancang mengangkut 19 penumpang dalam dua baris. Bagian kanan 14 tempat duduk (2x7) dan bagian kiri 5 tempat duduk (1x5). Tinggi kabin 1,7 meter, lebih lega dibanding Twin Otter yang tinggi kabin dalamnya hanya 1,5 meter. Pesawat itu juga dirancang mampu terbang di landasan pendek atau Short Take-Off Landing (Stol) di landasan 500 meter.
> 
> Delapan Unit Pesawat N219 Buatan PTDI Dipesan Malaysia | Tempo Bisnis


i think is not ordered by Malaysia, but its ordered by Joint venture between Indonesia company with Malaysia Investor. PT Air Born is located in Indonesia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Abis nonton sejam bersama pak budi santoso.

Untuk C212 ato NC212 atau yg improve version casa sudah gak mau produksi lagi. Tapi semua pesanan atau produksinya akan diserahkan ke PT DI. makanya pinoy pesan NC212i ke kita.

Dengan alasan pasar yang kecil (C212) jangan dipegang 2 perusahaan.

Wow banget dah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Abis nonton sejam bersama pak budi santoso.
> 
> Untuk C212 ato NC212 atau yg improve version casa sudah gak mau produksi lagi. Tapi semua pesanan atau produksinya akan diserahkan ke PT DI. makanya pinoy pesan NC212i ke kita.
> 
> Dengan alasan pasar yang kecil (C212) jangan dipegang 2 perusahaan.
> 
> Wow banget dah


yup.. pasarnya emang kecil.. airbus pengennya udah ngembangin body besar spt A400.. kalo gak salah CN 235 mmereka juga gak buat. makanya belgia belinya ke kita..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Abis nonton sejam bersama pak budi santoso. Untuk C212 ato NC212 atau yg improve version casa sudah gak mau produksi lagi. Tapi semua pesanan atau produksinya akan diserahkan ke PT DI. makanya pinoy pesan NC212i ke kita. Dengan alasan pasar yang kecil (C212) jangan dipegang 2 perusahaan. Wow banget dah



Semua fasilitas produksi NC212-400 juga dipindah ke PT.DI. Rencanaya malah udah dari 2008. Perjanjiannya ditandatangani 2011, transfernya selesai 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

CountStrike said:


> yup.. pasarnya emang kecil.. airbus pengennya udah ngembangin body besar spt A400.. kalo gak salah CN 235 mmereka juga gak buat. makanya belgia belinya ke kita..


Yap di eropa atau amerika pasar pesud kecil mungkin sudah gak ada lagi. A400 dan C130 paling kecil kata pak budi.

Tapi di asean atau di afrika masih banyak buat penerbangan perintis. Bandara2 yg punya runway pendek ato diatas gunung dll. Dan kalo mereka mau beli ya ke PT DI.

Semoga pesenan bnyk terus



pr1v4t33r said:


> Semua fasilitas produksi NC212-400 juga dipindah ke PT.DI. Rencanaya malah udah dari 2008. Perjanjiannya ditandatangani 2011, transfernya selesai 2013.


Tinggal C295. Kalo mereka menyerahkan produksinya ke PT DI bakal wow bgt. Ngarep...

Pasar C295 masih bagus bgt soale.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Tinggal C295. Kalo mereka menyerahkan produksinya ke PT DI bakal wow bgt. Ngarep... Pasar C295 masih bagus bgt soale.



Kita fokus ke N245 aja, bakal banyak pesanan tuh nantinya. Pasar penerbangan sipil sepertinya lebih menjanjikan.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Tinggal C295. Kalo mereka menyerahkan produksinya ke PT DI bakal wow bgt. Ngarep...Pasar C295 masih bagus bgt soale.



N245 rencananya akan lebih panjang dari CN295.
CN295 10.17 feet (3m) lebih panjang dari CN235
N245 rencananya 5m lebih panjang dari CN235.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

pr1v4t33r said:


> N245 rencananya akan lebih panjang dari CN295.
> CN295 10.17 feet (3m) lebih panjang dari CN235
> N245 rencananya 5m labih panjang dari CN235.


Yappp
Tau gak? Pak budi pas ditanya mengenai R80 kok agak sinis.seakan akan gak mau ngebahas, Pak budi masih gak mau main di atas 70 sampai 100 penumpang yg sudah dikuasi boeing, airbus dan Atr series. Krn kalo kita buat mereka para monster bisa ngasih diskon 40%.

Makanya pak budi bilang abis N219 fokus ke N245 krn pasarnya akan bagus, belum ada pemain dikelas ini. Gk langsung ke R80.

@tatang


----------



## Dzul

Indos said:


> The collaboration I suggest can be anything, it also means using Ragio designers as technical assistant of N 270 project as all are Indonesians. This also means shutting down R 80 project built by Ragio, and the program will be continued by LAPAN/DI/ PT Ragio.



As thomas said... R80 will be in different league compared to N270 because it is sophisticated aircraft. (I think It may even better than N250)


Thomas Djamaluddin: Pesawat N219 Sederhana Tapi Sesuai Kebutuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Dzul said:


> As thomas said... R80 will be in different league compared to N270 because it is sophisticated aircraft. (I think It may even better than N250)
> 
> 
> Thomas Djamaluddin: Pesawat N219 Sederhana Tapi Sesuai Kebutuhan



Of course it should be better than N 250, this is why we will make a new design, if not, we just can use N 250-100 design and make 2 more prototypes.

Nope, friend, R 80 and N 270 target similar market, it is fool to create 2 similar types of Airplane that will be manufactured in one company (PT Dirgantara). Better both of them to collaborate and since R 80 designers are Indonesian former Boeing designers, so it is the best project to transfer the knowledge to the junior designers. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry for non Indonesian folks, you need to translate it, but I will give short information regarding this news, this news tell about our rocket and satellite program (Indonesian Made).

*Kapan Satelit Indonesia Bisa ke Antariksa Tanpa "Numpang" Roket Tetangga?*
Senin, 28 September 2015 | 17:18 WIB


88
Shares



ISRO/YoutubePeluncuran roket PSLV C30 yang membawa satelit LAPAN A2/ORARI dari Pusat Antariksa Satish Dhawan, Sriharikota, India pada Senin (28/9/2015) pada pukul 11.30 WIB.

KOMPAS.com — Ibarat mau keliling kota, satelit Indonesia harus menumpang mobil tetangga. Satelit Lapan A2/Orari yang mengorbit Bumi mulai Senin (28/9/2015) harus mengantariksa dari negara tetangga karena Indonesia tak punya roket dan bandar antariksa.

Ketiadaan roket dan bandar antariksa ini merugikan. Misi Lapan A2/Orari harus tertunda tiga tahun. Sebenarnya, Lapan A2/Orari sudah siap untuk diluncurkan pada 2012. Namun, karena harus menunggu tumpangan dan jadwal kosong di bandar antariksa India, misi itu tertunda.

Indonesia sebenarnya juga ingin mandiri. Memiliki bandar antariksa seperti di Cape Canaveral di California atau Pusat Antariksa Satish Dhawan, Sriharikota, India, tempat Lapan A2/Orari diluncurkan, Indonesia juga mau. Namun, untuk memilikinya, Indonesia tak bisa cuma berwacana.

Rencana sudah ada. Kepala Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) Thomas Djamaluddin mengungkapkan bahwa sejak lama Lapan telah menyusun _roadmap_ menuju kemandirian antariksa. "Untuk roket kita mulai dengan pengembangan roket sonda," katanya.

Pada 13 Mei 2015 lalu, Lapan telah melakukan uji coba terbang roket RX 450 di Balai Produksi dan Pengujian Roket di Pamengpeuk, Bogor. RX 450 menjadi cikal bakal Roket Peluncur Satelit (RPS) masa depan Indonesia. Pengembangan RX 450 adalah bagian dari rencana Lapan untuk mendukung kemandirian roket.

RX 450 yang baru saja diuji coba terbang memiliki diameter 450 milimeter dan mampu mencapai ketinggian 44 km dan 129 km jika ditembakkan pada sudut elevasi 70 derajat. Roket itu mampu membawa beban hingga 50 kilogram. Setelah RX 450, Lapan mengembangkan roket selanjutnya, RX 550, yang memiliki diameter lebih besar.

Uji coba peluncuran itu adalah yang kesekian kali dilakukan Lapan. Tahun 2014, Lapan telah menguji coba terbang roket RX 320 dan RX 3240. Kedua roket tersebut adalah jenis roket sonda, roket yang biasa digunakan untuk misi meneliti parameter atmosfer, kelembaban, dan temperatur.

Untuk bandar antariksa, wacana pembangunannya sudah lama. Studi lokasi pembangunan bandar antariksa pernah dilakukan di Enggano dan Morotai. Morotai hingga saat ini menjadi calon terkuat. Bandar antariksa tersebut ditargetkan bisa mulai dibangun pada tahun 2025.

Peluncuran Lapan A2/Orari adalah bagian dari rencana untuk kemandirian satelit. Saat ini, Lapan berkonsentrasi untuk mengembangkan satelit mikro yang bisa menghasilkan data-data akurat. Lapan A2/Orari adalah tahap kedua setelah sebelumnya sudah meluncurkan Lapan A1/Tubsat.

"Lapan A2 berbeda dengan Lapan A1 karena sudah memiliki beban operasional 20 persen. Lapan A1 sepenuhnya merupakan satelit eksperimental. Artinya, kita tidak melihat dulu data-data yang dihasilkan, hanya memastikan satelit bisa berfungsi," kata Thomas saat ditemui hari ini.

Tahun depan, Lapan merencanakan peluncuran Lapan A3 yang dikembangkan bersama Institut Pertanian Bogor (IPB). Satelit itu berfungsi memantau kondisi pertanian. Beban operasional pada satelit tersebut akan ditingkatkan menjadi 40 persen. Selain itu, Lapan A3 juga akan memiliki kamera lebih mumpuni.

Selanjutnya, akan dikembangkan Lapan A4 dan A5. Lapan A4 saat ini sudah masuk masa perancangan. Sementara itu, Lapan A5 saat ini tengah menyusun target misi. Kedua satelit tersebut kemungkinan akan diluncurkan setelah tahun 2020. Lapan A5 sendiri diharapkan sudah mampu 100 persen beroperasi.

Kapan rencana itu akan bisa diwujudkan? Jawabannya bergantung pada kemauan menginvestasikan uang dan sumber daya manusia. Anggaran rekayasa hingga kini masih kecil. Tahun 2016, anggaran Lapan diperkirakan hanya Rp 700 miliar dari Rp 1,3 triliun yang diminta. Sementara itu, sumber daya manusia masih kurang.

Sebagai perbandingan, India menggelontorkan dana besar untuk kemandirian antariksa. Keantariksaan menjadi priorotas. "Karena mereka sadar bahwa banyak persoalan yang dihadapi, mulai kebencanaan, pangan, dan lainnya, bisa diselesaikan dengan teknologi antariksa," kata Thomas.

India merintis keahlian keantariksaan pada waktu bersamaan dengan Indonesia. Namun, mereka kini sudah bisa mengirim wahana Mangalyaan ke Mars. Hari ini, India meluncurkan satelit astronomi pertama, Astrosat, dengan roket yang sama dengan Lapan A2/Orari.

Teknologi antariksa kini jadi kebutuhan utama. Mau memantau kasus kebakaran hutan? Teknologi antariksa paling mumpuni dan hingga kini kita masih menggunakan data satelit asing. Mau memantau daerah terluar dan perikanan ilegal? Paling efektif juga dengan teknologi antariksa. Investasi pada teknologi antariksa takkan percuma.

Kapan Satelit Indonesia Bisa ke Antariksa Tanpa "Numpang" Roket Tetangga? - Kompas.com


----------



## CountStrike

Final Assembly CN 235...












Photo: Noviarli Wahyudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Inalum to make aerospace, *
*electronics components *
*The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, March 07 2014, 11:13 AM
*

State-owned PT Indonesia Asahan Aluminium (Inalum) will diversify its product range by producing aluminum alloys and baked carbon anodes to supply the aerospace and electronics industries.

Sahala Sijabat, the president director of Inalum, which only a few months ago was taken over by the government, said the company would also produce aluminum alloy as well as aluminum ingots.

Aluminum alloy is a mixture of aluminum and other elements that make end products stronger and more durable.

The product is commonly used in aircraft manufacturing.

Sahala previously told The Jakarta Post that Inalum would also sell baked carbon anodes, which are mainly used for electronic devices, such as radios, televisions and computers.

“We currently only produce aluminum slack and ingots, of which 80 percent is for the domestic market. We want to diversify our products and expand our market,” he said, adding that Inalum currently produced 250,000 tons of aluminum products per year.

Industry Minister MS Hidayat meanwhile said during a press conference that he expected Inalum to maintain its performance or even do better than when the company was part of Japan’s Nippon Asahan Aluminium (NAA) consortium.

Inalum, which runs the only aluminum smelter in Southeast Asia, was previously owned by NAA under a 30-year contract between Indonesia and the consortium. The contract expired on Oct. 31 last year.

Inalum has been fully owned by Indonesia after the government declined to extend the contract, and the two sides eventually agreed to part ways, with Indonesia paying US$556.7 million for the 58.88 percent stake held by the Japanese.

Hidayat said that the firm planned to increase its production by 400,000 tons in the next five years, taking its total production to 650,000 tons.

However, Sahala explained that the firm would require up to $2 billion to finance all of its business plans.

He said that Inalum would build a new smelter, two new factories and a 600-megawatt steam-driven power plant to boost its production.

Inalum would also collaborate with state-owned diversified miner PT Aneka Tambang (Antam) in building a smelter-grade alumina refinery, to convert bauxite into alumina, in Mempawah, West Kalimantan, Sahala said.

“By having an alumina refinery, we can end our imports of alumina [an intermediate aluminum product],” he said, adding that his firm currently imported around 500,000 tons of alumina from Australia.

Sahala said, however, that his firm was still waiting for a government regulation granting the company official status as a state-owned enterprise before continuing its joint-feasibility study with Antam for the refinery project.

“We hope that we will soon get our official status so that we can choose our board of directors and develop our business plans,” he said.

Coordinating Economic Minister Hatta Rajasa said in the press conference that a draft of a government regulation to grant official state-owned status on Inalum would be signed by the President some time this month.

“The government will also complete all pending matters to smooth the firm’s expansion plans,” he said.

Among the pending matters are the transfer of land ownership, water-power plant management and environmental programs in Inalum’s operating areas, which are all still owned and operated by Otorita Asahan, a special agency established by the government to oversee Inalum’s operations when the firm was still part of the NAA. *(koi)*

- See more at: Inalum to make aerospace, electronics components | The Jakarta Post

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PT Inalum is the only Aluminium Producer in South East Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*PT Nusantara Turbin- PT Dirgantara Indonesia subsidiary

Dirgantara Indonesia

Industrial Turbine Services* *





*





NTP is the only authorized Solar Turbine MRO workshop in Indonesia with capabilities of repair and overhaul *Solar Centaur 40TM, Solar Centaur 50TM, and Solar Saturn 10TM*. NTP is a trusted repair station that repair and overhaul all types of centrifugal pumps, steam turbines, Kongsberg KG2 gas turbines, and also serves the maintenance of centrifugal compressors as one of its business line.

NTP also has license from Praxair for Sermetel 725, Sermetel 5380DP, and Sermalon Coating.

NTP develops steam turbines and general repairs which cover electroplating, plasma spray, machining, welding, balancing and sermetal coating. 

Since 2005 the cooperation between NTP and BPPT (Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology) supported by Department of Industry and Commerce the Republic of Indonesia (RI) has been successful in the *manufacturing and developing of steam turbines with capacities from 450 HP to 4 MW* and then we are constantly risen to achieve a capacity 7 MW.

UMC NTP :: Our Service


----------



## Imran Khan

any new projects ? or upgrading in cn-235 ?


----------



## Indos

Imran Khan said:


> any new projects ? or upgrading in cn-235 ?



More products has been added (N 219 and EC 725 (licensed from Eurocopter)). 









Dirgantara Indonesia


New project is N 245, the design phase has already been started, including win tunnel test.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Indos said:


> More products has been added (N 219 and EC 725 (licensed from Eurocopter)).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirgantara Indonesia
> 
> 
> New project is N 245, the design phase has already been started, including win tunnel test.


SIR can you shade light what are the benifits if a country buy super cougar from INDONESIA rather then EC ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Imran Khan said:


> SIR can you shade light what are the benifits if a country buy super cougar from INDONESIA rather then EC ?



PT Dirgantara I believe will give cheaper spare parts, and beside that we are flexible about the technology inside like radar, weapon, and others. PT Dirgantara can give more customized products, thats why we can sell CN 235 MPA for South Korea with competitors from western nations.

Beside that, for Bangladesh, we can give credit export since we have a cooperation with Islamic Development Bank. Our latest selling to Senegal uses this scheme.

This one is for Senegal, latest CN 235 which is CN 235 220 M using winglet.















Maritime Version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Fixed Wing final assembly line approaching end of 2015.
@noviarli wahyudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

*KAI, PTDI sign KFX development contract*

08 JANUARY, 2016

BY: GREG WALDRON

SINGAPORE


Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and Indonesian Aerospace have signed an agreement for the joint development of the KFX fighter aircraft.

The deal was signed between the leadership of the two companies at Indonesia’s defence ministry in Jakarta, says KAI in a statement.

The agreement sets the stage for Indonesia to share 20% of the development costs for the fighter project, which are estimated at KRW8.5 trillion ($8.3 billion).

The South Korean government will foot 60% of the programme. KAI and its partners will cover the final 20%.

Jakarta will furnish 1% of the total budget by April 2016, and over 2% starting in 2017. Overall, Jakarta’s contribution is expected to come to “about KRW1.6 trillion.”

Indonesia Aerospace, also known as PTDI, will send 100 staff to KAI’s Sachon factory to aide in the design of the new fighter, which is foreseen as being more advanced than the Lockheed Martin F-16, but not up to the standard as the F-35.

In late December 2015, KAI had formalised an agreement with the South Korean government to develop the jet. It is aiming for a first flight by 2022 and the completion of development by 2026. It expects the programme to create some 300,000 jobs.

Jakarta’s presence in the programme is controversial. Several observers have said that it may make the US government reluctant to provide export licences for technologies related to the jet.

In September 2015, the programme hit a roadblock when it emerged that the US had declined to provide export licences for four core fighter technologies: active electronically scanned array (AESA) radars, infrared search and track (IRST), electro-optical target tracking devices, and jammers.

One US expert says that Seoul was “really asking for the crown jewels” in seeking these technologies.

KFX is destined to become Seoul’s biggest defence acquisition programme. It will see 120 twin-engined fighters delivered the country’s air force, and 80 to Indonesia.

KAI, PTDI sign KFX development contract

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Industry
*Indonesia and Korea Aerospace Industries sign deals to finalise KFX investment and workshare*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 January 2016


Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) and Indonesia have signed additional accords to facilitate their joint development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft.

On 7 January, KAI signed in Jakarta a cost-sharing agreement (CSA) with the Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) and a work assignment agreement (WAA) with Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI).

The agreements, announced by the MoD, formalise the structure of the investment and workshare under the second phase of the KFX programme (the engineering and manufacturing development phase). They follow the completion of a joint two-year technical development phase in 2014.

The CSA formalises an earlier agreement over the cost splitting of the KFX development programme.

Indonesia and Korea Aerospace Industries sign deals to finalise KFX investment and workshare | IHS Jane's 360

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Indos

N 219 flight Simulator, made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

PT DI make 4 prototype for N 219 flight certification.. first flight will held in May 2016
PTDI Buat 4 Unit Prototype N219 Selama Ujicoba



_________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________

*Russia intends joint with PT DI to build Superjet 100 and MDS-21, which could begin in 2018.*


Indonesia dan Rusia terus melakukan penjajakan kerja sama di berbagai bidang.

Salah satu yang diminati Rusia adalah kerja sama pembuatan komponen Sukhoi dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

"Kami bersedia untuk berbicara dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk memproduksikan komponennya di sini," kata Menteri Industri dan Perdagangan Rusia Denis Valentinovich Manturov seperti dikutip dari siaran pers DPD RI, Jakarta, Senin (11/1/2016).

Pernyataan Manturov itu diucapkan saat dirinya bertemu dengan Ketua DPD RI Irman Gusman pada Jumat (8/1/2016) seusai menemui Presiden Joko Widodo.

*Rusia berniat menggandeng PT DI untuk memproduksi pesawat Superjet 100 dan MDS-21 yang bisa dimulai pada tahun 2018. *

Dalam kunjungannya ke DPD itu, Manturov menyatakan bahwa sudah ada peta jalanuntuk mengawal kerja sama bilateral yang dihasilkan oleh Komite Bersama Indonesia-Rusia.

Sementara itu, Irman berharap, peta jalan tersebut bisa mempercepat pelaksanaan rencana investasi, perdagangan, dan kerja sama bilateral.
Rusia Jajaki Pembuatan Komponen Sukhoi dengan PT DI - Kompas.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Posted : 2016-01-13 16:08
Updated : 2016-01-13 22:32

*KAI to develop passenger plane*





Korean Aerospace

*Boeing, Airbus face new challenge*

By Jun Ji-hye

Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has launched a project to develop passenger jets, a market that has long been dominated by Boeing and Airbus, sources said Wednesday.

*"We are seeking to make a foray into the commercial airplane market through a joint project with an Indonesian defense firm," a KAI official told The Korea Times.*

The move comes at a time when Boeing and Airbus face challenges from China, which recently unveiled a commercial airliner.

Beijing's state-owned Commercial Aircraft of China, or Comac, delivered its first of 30 ARJ21 passenger aircraft to Chengdu Airlines in late November.

Comac is also pushing to develop a larger jetliner, the C919, with targets efficiency levels comparable with those of the Airbus A320neo and Boeing 737 MAX, according to local media. A prototype of the 158-to-174 seater was unveiled in early November.

In order to join the race, KAI signed a Strategic Cooperation Agreement (SCA) *with Indonesia's state-run PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Dec. 4, the company said.*

Under the deal, the two companies will strengthen collaboration in the defense aviation industry, but also work toward making commercial airplanes.

The Indonesian company is already participating in Korea's domestic KF-X fighter jet development project.

*PTDI has experience in developing its own 50-seater N-250 and the 100-seater N-2130 civil aircraft in the 1990s, while KAI has successfully developed military aircraft such as the T-50 supersonic trainer and the FA-50 light-combat aircraft.*

*"It will be a win-win for both parties, as each can help the other in their respective areas of technological superiority," said the official.*

He noted that the two companies plan to meet twice a year to discuss their cooperation in the development of a civilian jetliner and other aircraft including drones.

"The first meeting will take place within the first half of this year," he said.

He added that the feasibility study to figure out potential demand for civilian aircraft will also take place, saying, "Securing demand in the domestic markets of both Korea and Indonesia is our preliminary goal."

From 2008 to 2013, KAI developed the four-seat, low-wing, single-engine KC-100 Naraon that was marked as the nation's first passenger plane. The Naraon is expected to enter service this year.

KAI President and CEO Ha Sung-yong said last year that taking the commercialization of Naraon as an opportunity, KAI will make efforts to attain its ambition to develop and produce a 100-seater passenger plane.

The move apparently comes because sales of civilian aircraft account for almost 80 percent of the world aviation market, so there is a limit to focusing only on the defense aviation industry.


_Follow Jun Ji-hye on Twitter @TheKopJihye

KAI to develop passenger plane_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This recent news from South Korea confirms other earlier news





PT Dirgantara Indonesia

Industry
*KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement*
*Andrew MacDonald, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
03 December 2015


Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) has continued its engagement with Indonesia in the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft after signing a co-operation agreement with Indonesian state-owned company PT Dirgantara.

The deal was signed on 4 December in Jakarta by KAI CEO Ha Sung-yong and Budi Santoso, president of PT Dirgantara.* Its aim is to establish the framework of closer ties between the two companies necessary to allow joint development and production of the KFX, as well as to promote collaboration in associated capabilities, such as unmanned platforms and commercial aerospace.*

This follows a recent agreement between KAI and the Indonesian government on 22 November detailing investment and workshare arrangements in the KFX programme.

KAI signs further Indonesian co-operation agreement | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> *Its aim is to establish the framework of closer ties between the two companies necessary to allow joint development and production of the KFX, as well as to promote collaboration in associated capabilities, such as unmanned platforms and commercial aerospace.*



For the commercial aircraft, Indonesia should get at least 50 share in the development. Compared to 20% in KFX/IFX project.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> For the commercial aircraft, Indonesia should get at least 50 share in the development. Compared to 20% in KFX/IFX project.



Of course 50 % share is the minimum requirement for us since we have both engineering superiority ( as has been confirmed by KIA officers) and market as well, if South Korean domestic market is big enough, it will be a good choice though. PT RAI can come actually and we can just develop R 80 together.

Despite that, it clearly shows that South Korean Aerospace are satisfied with our engineers capability that has been working with them side by side in KFX/IFX program, along with their satisfaction with CN 235 aircraft made by PT Dirgantara for their coast guard and Presidential aircraft. It makes them trust us to do another join development project with them.

I also like to see our cooperation can be deepen with South Korea by seeing PT Dirgantara coming to South Korea missile development. I hope...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indos said:


> Of course 50 % share is the minimum requirement for us since we have both engineering superiority ( as has been confirmed by KIA officers) and market as well, if South Korean domestic market is big enough, it will be a good choice though. PT RAI can come actually and we can just develop R 80 together.
> 
> Despite that, it clearly shows that South Korean Aerospace are satisfied with our engineers capability that has been working with them side by side in KFX/IFX program, along with their satisfaction with CN 235 aircraft made by PT Dirgantara for their coast guard and Presidential aircraft. It makes them trust us to do another join development project with them.
> 
> I also like to see our cooperation can be deepen with South Korea by seeing PT Dirgantara coming to South Korea missile development. I hope...



This project if finally pushed through must be synchronized with LAPAN N70 & Regio R80 R&D before taking any step further. With limited resources, should we pursue this project and abandon our long planned project? Because KAI planning for jet, while we want to build bigger prop.


----------



## Indos

pr1v4t33r said:


> This project if finally pushed through must be synchronized with LAPAN N70 & Regio R80 R&D before taking any step further. With limited resources, should we pursue this project and abandon our long planned project? Because KAI planning for jet, while we want to build bigger prop.



According to my view, PT Dirgantara will finish N 245 first before taking other steps. Both companies are also using their best talent and engineers at KFX/IFX program. As we know 200-300 Indonesian engineers will be sent for KFX/IFX prorgam based on PT Dirgantara Director statement, during the process some senior engineers will be staying in Indonesia to develop N 245 along with a bunch of junior engineers (and fresh graduates engineers).

So in essence, the project will be discussed and studied by few engineers from both countries and might become a go project after N 245 and KFX/IFX expected first flight that are planned to happen during the same time (2019-2020).


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesia Aerospace (Dirgantara Indonesia) with Mini Cooper (My Favorite Car)
#AerospaceRun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## MarveL

_@billyakbarm619_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*
2016-01-21 21:07

Korea launches indigenous fighter project *








An artist's concept of KF-X fighter

*6 prototypes will be produced by 2021*

By Jun Ji-hye

Korea officially kicked off a project to develop indigenous high-tech fighter jets, Thursday, with the goal of producing six prototypes in 2021 and completing development by 2026.

*Officials from all entities involved held their first meeting at the headquarters of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), the main contractor, in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province.*

*They are KAI, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), the U.S. defense giant Lockheed Martin, the Indonesian Defense Ministry and Indonesia's state-run defense firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).*

The government plans to spend 8.5 trillion won in the development program, and an additional 10 trillion won to produce 120 jets by 2032 to replace the Air Force's aging fleet of F-4s and F-5s.

DAPA said the nation will domestically develop some 90 items necessary to the development, including the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar and electronic optics targeting pod (EOTGP), which the U.S. government earlier refused to hand over to Korea for security reasons.

"Our goal is to localize 65 percent of the components for the aircraft," DAPA said in a release.

*The project will also proceed with the help of Lockheed Martin which will transfer 21 technologies used in the F-35 stealth fighter. In early December, the U.S. government approved the transfer of the technologies in a "large frame," according to DAPA.*

*For its part, the Indonesian government will invest some 1.6 trillion won in the project, and its defense firm will participate in the process of design and component production. The country will also be given one prototype and technology data afterward.*

But concerns still remain over the possibility that the U.S. might once again refuse to approve the handover of some of the technologies requested by Seoul, as negotiations between DAPA and Lockheed officials are still ongoing to list the details, as hundreds of technical items are part of them.

DAPA head Chang Myoung-jin earlier said that negotiations will continue for the next two to three years.

In addition, some critics are still skeptical about whether the nation will be able to domestically develop the AESA radar and other integral technologies by the target deadline.

As part of efforts to manage such risks involving the multi-million-dollar project, the National Assembly established a subcommittee comprised of professors and experts in the aerospace field to consistently monitor the expenses and schedule of the development process, according to DAPA.

It said in a release, "We will dispatch professional manpower comprised of DAPA and Air Force officials to KAI headquarters from the end of this month in an effort to maximize oversight."

KAI President and CEO Ha Sung-yong said, "We will concentrate all our capacity to succeed in the KF-X project and contribute to the nation's economy."

Before its official kickoff, the program had suffered a severe crisis after the U.S. government refused in April to allow Lockheed to hand over four core technologies ― the AESA radar, the EOTGP, infrared search and radio frequency (RF) jammer and infrared search and tracking (IRST).

A transfer of a total of 25 technologies was included in an offset deal with Lockheed Martin in return for Korea's purchase of 40 F-35s, signed in September of 2014.

Amid growing skepticism about the feasibility of the KF-X program at the time, DAPA said that the nation could domestically develop them and the U.S. government had promised to approve the transfer of the other 21 technologies.


_Follow Jun Ji-hye on Twitter @TheKopJihye_

Korea starts KF-X fighter development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

CN 235 220 For Indonesia Air Force.. Prepare to test Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## orang biasa

*indonesia plans to build aerospace design center - (d)*
Senin, 25 Januari 2016 16:51 WIB | 399 Views
Pewarta: Sella Gareta




CEO of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Budi Santoso (left) alongside with Chief Engineering N219, Palmana Bhanandhi, cheched the N-219's cockpit, in PT Dirgantara Indonesia's production hangar, last December. (ANTARA FOTO/Novrian Arbi)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Ministry of Industry is planning to build an aerospace design center in the Bandung Institute of Technology.

Director General of Metal, Transportation Machine and Electronics of the Ministry of Industry, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, stated here on Monday that the design center will help the country excel in the aerospace program.

"We are still developing the plan in hopes of restoring the glory of the national aerospace industry," Suryawirawan remarked after attending a meeting with the Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturer Association (Inacom) in the ministry.

*The design center will be the hub for implementing some aerospace programs, such as identifying the potential of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.*

*Moreover, the center will provide technical guidance to enhance the competency and standards of the national aircraft component manufacturing industry.*

Despite an ongoing plan, the government has conducted some technical guidance on rubber sealing, interiors, metal components, tools and jig, aircraft components' quality standards, retreaded aircraft tires, and main and nose landing gear for the N-219 commuter aircraft.

The ministry is helping to develop synergy in the national component industry, which has the potential to collaborate with the state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT Regio Aviasi Industry (RAI) to encourage the national industry involved in the manufacture of N-219 components.

The N-219 is a 19-seater passenger aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia using the expertise of local engineers and technicians. It will be head to head with the famous bushmaster Canadian DHC-6 Twin Otter.

The growing national aerospace industry is expected to boost Indonesia's economic growth, provide jobs, attract investment, and help the nation excel in technology.


----------



## Indos

*South Korea launches KFX project with aim of two-thirds local content*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
21 January 2016


South Korea's Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) has formally launched its project to complete the development of the Korean Fighter Experimental (KFX) aircraft, stating it is aiming to locally source two-thirds of the platform's technologies.

DAPA said on 21 January that it held the FKX launch meeting at the offices of Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) - the prime contractor - in Sacheon, in South Gyeongsang Province, in which representatives from participating entities attended. These included KAI, DAPA, Lockheed Martin, and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

In its statement, DAPA also outlined the objectives of the KFX programme. These include:

- to produce six KFX prototypes by 2021, followed by four years of trials and the completion of development by mid-2026;

http://www.janes.com/article/57406/...-project-with-aim-of-two-thirds-local-content

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indonesia announces new aerospace design centre*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
25 January 2016


The Indonesian government plans to establish an aerospace design centre to propel the country's capabilities in developing aircraft and related technologies for commercial and military applications.

The proposed facility will be developed within the Bandung Institute of Technology, which has close links with the country's armed forces and state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

Announcing the development on 25 January, Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, the Ministry of Industry's director general of metal, machinery, transportation equipment, and electronic industries, said the design centre would play a key role in shaping Indonesia's required industrial aerospace capability.

He confirmed the centre, which is expected to be established within the next year, would be involved in the implementation of national aerospace programmes, identifying priorities for the domestic manufacturing industry, providing technical guidance for local industry as well as seeking to enhance related industrial standards.

http://www.janes.com/article/57465/indonesia-announces-new-aerospace-design-centre


----------



## Indos

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT LEN will develop MALE UCAV*

PT LEN Industri is an Indonesian state owned enterprise specializing in civilian and defense electronic product.

PT Dirgantara will also develop the weapon system.

Based on the plan, the prototype will be ready in 2017 and have its first flight in 2018











*The news is in Indonesian*

http://finance.detik.com/read/2016/...ggih-buatan-ptdi-bisa-terbang-24-jam-non-stop
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Current drone that has been ordered by Indonesian Armed Force is Wulung UAV, manufactured in PT Dirgantara Indonesia and designed by BPPT (Indonesian Government Research Agency).

Wulung UAV


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesia offer N 219 to Lao Airlines
http://www.beritasatu.com/ekonomi/345394-indonesia-tawarkan-pesawat-ke-laos.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Indonesia offer N 219 to Lao Airlines
> http://www.beritasatu.com/ekonomi/345394-indonesia-tawarkan-pesawat-ke-laos.html



dapet kelinci percobaan satu lagi


----------



## CountStrike

pr1v4t33r said:


> dapet kelinci percobaan satu lagi


 I hope the Canadian aircraft company (mentioned from CEO PT DI Interview) realized to built N 219 when our production facility still lack of capacity production.


----------



## CountStrike

UK Aerospace specialist; Paul Calver , site visit to PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung #aerospace #IndonesiaMatters 





UK Aerospace specialist; Paul Calver meeting at PT Dirgantara Indonesia 







Maybe N219 Second Prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*PT DI eyes A320 maintenance*
*certification from EASA *
Arya Dipa, The Jakarta Post, Bandung | Business | Sat, April 28 2012, 4:53 PM






_(JP/Arya Dipa)_
Business News

State aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) is currently in the process of obtaining certification from the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) to maintain Airbus A320 narrow body airplanes.

“We are currently undergoing an audit process from EASA, including facilities, quality, and the capabilities of our technicians in the maintenance division,” PT DI spokesman Rahendi Triatna said Friday.

“The capacity of how many aircraft can be maintained at a certain time depends on our space area.”

The intent is to tap the potential of maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) businesses with more A320 aircraft being operated by airlines both in Indonesia and globally.

Privately run Indonesia AirAsia (IAA), for example, is planning to hand over all MRO activities for its fleet of exclusively A320s to PT DI once the aircraft maker obtains the EASA certification.

Rahendi was upbeat that the EASA certification would be garnered by this year.

PT DI currently has 20 aviation certifications from various institutions.

“Those certifications show that we conform to safety requirements in the aerospace industry, both from the governments and customers,” he said.

“They provide positive effects to the company in developing its international business,” he added.

The certifications include those from the Transportation Ministry Air Transportation Directorate General for civil aircraft and the Indonesian Military Aircraft Authority (IMAA) for military aircraft, AS9100, as well as those issued by the National Aerospace and Defense Contractor Accreditation Program (NADCAP) and the Performance Review Institute (PRI) for products manufacturing process.

*IAA president director Dharmadi said he was committed to appointing PT DI to maintain all of the current 17 A320s being operated by the wholly owned subsidiary of AirAsia Group.*

*“Maintenance facilities for Airbus are currently only located in Singapore and Thailand. If PT DI can carry out the maintenance, we believe it will be cheaper to conduct it here instead of flying abroad,” he said.*

“PT DI will also be able to maintain Airbus planes in the Asian region.”

Dharmadi said the airline will add four more A320s by the end of this year and operate 34 units of the popular narrow body plane by the end of 2015.

“We will be then aiming to add five additional airplanes each year,” he said.

Flag carrier Garuda Indonesia is also operating a number of A320s through its strategic business unit (SBU), Citilink low-cost carrier, while Mandala Airlines has resumed operations also with A320.

Garuda subsidiary GMF AeroAsia has already been certified for MRO works from A-Check to C-Check for the A320. *(nvn)*

- See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...-certification-easa.html#sthash.WE6c2gFV.dpuf


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The visit is likely to get certification process, so it can handle Air Asia planes.

Air Asia maintenance is handled by ST Aerospace (Singapore) currently as far as I know....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Garuda Indonesia unit operates new hangar for narrow body aircraft, eyes SE Asia market*
*



*

By Insider Admin Sep 28, 2015

*JAKARTA (TheInsiderStories) – The country’s largest aircraft maintenance company GMF Aero Asia, a subsidiary of flag-carrier Garuda Indonesia, officially begins the operation of its fourth aircraft hangar (4th), which is dubbed as the largest hangar for narrow body aircraft in the world. The hangar has the capacity to accommodate 16 narrow body aircraft, such as Boeing 737, at one time.*

The new hangar will certainly boost GMF Aero Asia’s Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) business.

The hangar was officiated by State Enterprise Minister Rini Soemarno on Monday (Sept 28) and attended by President Director of Garuda Indoensia Arif Wibowo and Director General for Air Transportation Suprasetio.

*The hangar’s construction began in 2013 by PT Wijaya Karya (Pesero) Tbk and financed by BNI.*

Currently, GMF is the market leader in MRO business in the country by controlling 70 percent of MRO business. Of the MRO works, about 75 percent comes from Garuda Indonesia, the company’s parent firm and the remaining 25 percent comes from other airlines.

As the aviation industry grows fast partly driven by the increase of number of narrow body aircraft used by low-cost air carriers, the demand for MRO works also increase. The value of maintenance, repair and overhaul from aircrafts had also increased.

President Director of GMF Aero Asia Richard Budihadianto said earlier that the value of MRO business in Indonesia today is estimated to have reached US$ 1 billion per annum. About 70 percent of the MRO demand is served by overseas hangars, while domestic hangars only serve 30 percent of the domestic MRO needs.

The biggest challenge for MRO operators like GMF is the increase capacity and capability. Capacity means the amount of MRO works carried out, while the capability is the level of works provided.

The demand for MRO is expected to further increase with the implementation of the so-called Open Sky Policy. This means that more and more airlines from abroad will fly to various destinations in Indonesia. This would open up business opportunities for GMF Aero Asia as these aircraft would need maintenance, from overnight service, light maintenance, medium check to overhaul.

In 2013, GMF Aero Asia posted net profit of US$19 million, while sales reached US$230 million.

GMF AeroAsia has also secured international certificates of approval from Federal Aviation Authority (FAA) of US and EASA from Europe as well as approval from 20 countries including Australia and Singapore.

With the certificates of approval, GMF has full capabilities to serve B-737 series aircraft, however its capacity is limited. For new wide body aircraft B-777, GMF only has the capability to provide mid-range maintenance works, so it still needs to improve our capacity on that area.

Apart from Garuda Indonesia, Lion Air (PT Lion Mentari Airlines) also has its owned hangar. Lion Air officially opened its hangar, called Batam Aero Technic in January 2014. The Batam Aero Technic is the first of four hangar being built by Lion Air.

Batam Aero Technic has 100 engineers who have the capability and qualification for aircraft maintenance and repair services. The facility will enable Lion Air to maintain and repair its Boeing 737 and Airbus A320 aircraft at its own hangar. (*)

http://www.theinsiderstories.com/ga...for-narrow-body-aircraft-eyes-se-asia-market/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*



*


*The World Biggest Hangar Operates*

14:42:14, 29 September 2015
PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) Aero Asia, yesterday, started to operate hangar 4 which also as the world biggest hangar right now for narrow body airplane.

Additional Capacity for this workshop aimed to support GMF Aero Asia’s target to become top three in maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) in South-East Asia at 2020 and top 10 worldwide at 2030.

*With financial support from BNI, PT WIJAYA KARYA (Persero) Tbk. completes this 67 thousand m2 hangar approximately for 2 years. *

For more details, please read Media Indonesia (Printed Version) page 17 on September 29, 2015.

http://www.wika.co.id/detailpost/the-world-biggest-hangar-operates-wika

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia exports fifth helicopter fuselages to Airbus Helicopter*
_Sunday, 7 February 2016_
*




*

Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace Company) has delivered the fifth fuselage for H225/H225M (military) helicopter of Airbus Helicopter in France.

"Helicopter H225/H225M formerly known as EC225/EC725 is a new generation helicopter of NAS332 Super Puma," the company's MK II Airbus Program Manager, Yulianto Soekarno, said here on Sunday.

He said the fifth H225/H225M fuselage delivery was part of the 125 fuselages that PT DI has to deliver until the end of the contract in 2025.

Since 2008, Eurocopter now known as Airbus Helicopter has trusted PT Dirgantara Indonesia as its partner for the development of the production of upper and lower fuselages and tailbooms.

According to the plan PT Dirgantara Indonesia will deliver 125 fuselages and 125 tailbooms for H225/H225M within 10 to 16 years.

Before delivering the assembled fuselage for H225/H225M PT Dirgantara Indonesia has handed over 45 tailbooms, 10 units of upper fuselage and four units of fuselage.

Yulianto Soekarno said PT Dirgantara Indonesia is able to meet an integrated fuselage order within six weeks and so within 1.5 months it could deliver one integrated fuselage to France.

"PT Dirgantara Indonesia is not only able to assemble but also make raw materials into a finished product," he said.

He said the initial process started from PT Dirgantara Indonesia's Production Area II when raw materials are formed into single parts at Detail Part Manufacturing Division of the Production Directorate.

From the same complex components are made at Machining Division before the two products are assembled at H225/H225M Helicopter Final Assembly Hangar at Production Area IV.

PT DI workers handling the H225/H225M components total 220 people with university and senior high vocational school education background and 80 percent of them are young people.

Airbus Helicopter has also stationed its personnel at PT Dirgantara Indonesia since the program started.

The contract from Airbus Helicopter secured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia for H225/H225M components is worth US$45 million, Yulianto said.

PT Dirgantara Indonesia is one of the suppliers of H225/H225M components that include companies from Spain and the Middle East, he said.

PT Dirgantara Indonesia exports fifth helicopter fuselages to Airbus Helicopter - ANTARA News

---
*Old but related news :*


*Eurocopter receives first main fuselage assembly produced by Indonesian Aerospace for EC725 and EC225 helicopters*
_Marignane, France, November 27, 2013_






*PT Dirgantara Indonesia/Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) has delivered the first complete main fuselage assembly it has produced for Eurocopter EC725 and EC225 helicopters, marking a significant milestone in the companies’ industrial partnership.
*
This no. 1 assembly – consisting of the integrated upper and lower fuselage sections – was built at IAe’s Bandung, Indonesia facility in West Java. It is scheduled for delivery to Eurocopter’s Marignane, France headquarters site during December, to be integrated into either an EC225 or EC725 helicopter.

As part of a long-term industrial relationship established in 2008, Eurocopter has entrusted IAe with the production of EC725/EC225 upper and lower fuselages, along with the tail booms for these helicopters. The partnership calls for Indonesia to provide 125 component sets at a contract value of $43 million – with five upper fuselage sections and 23 tail booms already delivered from Indonesia to Eurocopter.

This activity has now moved into a new phase as the company builds the lower fuselage as well, enabling its integration with the in-country produced upper section to create a complete main fuselage assembly.

“IAe is a key supplier in Eurocopter’s global supply chain and an important part of the EC225/725 helicopter family’s industrial network,” said Ludovic Boistot, CEO of the Eurocopter Indonesia subsidiary. “The first integrated fuselage assembly’s handover demonstrates the vitality of our cooperation with IAe, which will continue to evolve in meeting Indonesia’s helicopter needs and the evolution of its aerospace sector.”

To boost the production capacity, IAe plans to expand its work shift and increase the number of assembly jigs at Bandung. In 2014, the Indonesian company is targeting deliveries of one EC725/EC225 tail boom every three weeks, and one integrated fuselage every 10 weeks.

The EC725/EC225 fuselage and tail boom production is an extension of IAe’s long-term industrial relationship with Eurocopter, which also includes the Indonesian company’s final assembly of NAS332 Super Puma helicopter versions at Bandung for close to 30 years.

Eurocopter’s EC725 and EC225 are the latest-generation members of the Super Puma helicopter family. The EC725 Cougar is a long-range tactical transport helicopter for multi-role military missions, while the EC225 is used in civil and public service applications that range from off-shore airlift for the oil and gas industry to fire-fighting and search and rescue missions.

https://www.airbushelicopters.com/website/en/press/“Eurocopter-receives-first-main-fuselage-assembly-produced-by-Indonesian-Aerospace-for-EC725-and-EC225-helicopters”_1319.html

===

In 2014, PTDI was estimated to deliver one integrated fuselage in 2,5 month, now they can do it in 1,5 month.

Good job, PTDI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to Start Producing IFX Jet Fighters in 2020

*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Bandung *- State aircraft company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, will start producing jet fighters "Indonesian Fighter Xperiment (IFX)" in 2020, its President Director, Budi Santoso, said.

"We will begin producing them in 2020 and continue for the next 20 years," he said here on Thursday.

The aircraft will be produced to meet the Indonesian militarys need for two squadrons of jet fighters and will be sold abroad as well, Budi added.

He said the second phase of cooperation contracts between the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the South Korean Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) and between PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) was signed last January on the basis of starting the production of the planes prototype.

The prototype of the Korean Fighter Xperiment/Indonesian Fighter Xperiment will be produced in South Korea and Indonesia starting this year and until 2019, he said.

He said the prototype of the jet fighters will be produced in South Korea and the rest will be assembled in Indonesia.

The production of the planes will involve numerous Indonesian scientists and technicians for each unit, Budi said.

He added that 300 Indonesians will study and research the production of the KF-X/IF-X jet fighters.


Antara


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Aircraft maintenance, repair industries start to revive*
Red: Julkifli Marbun

Antara/Ampelsa




Saleh Husin

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Indonesia's aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) industries have begun to revive, with several companies expanding in the regions, according to Industry Minister Saleh Husin.

"Several MRO companies are ready to expand, such as Garuda Indonesia through its subsidiary GMF AeroAsia and Lion group," he said in a press release received here on Wednesday.

*He said an MRO industry is now also being developed by PT Bintan Aviation in cooperation with GMF on the island of Bintan in the Riau Islands province.*

He praised the decision to choose the location for the industry in view of its vicinity with Singapore and being the hub of air traffic.

The minister made the statement during his visit to Singapore Airshow 2016 at Changi airport.

He said the government encouraged the development of MRO and components industries through fiscal and non-fiscal policies.

He said the government hoped the facilities would boost investment and accelerate realization of aircraft maintenance facilities.

Saleh said now was the right momentum to develop MRO industries in Indonesia in view of the increasing air transportation business.

He said both domestic and foreign airline companies would continue to aggressively operate in Indonesia and Indonesian human resources have proven themselves to be capable of serving the industry.

Aircraft maintenance business in Indonesia is considered huge, the director general of metal, machinery, transportation equipment and electronic industries, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, said.

He said around 60 percent of maintenance of the aircraft operating in Indonesia is carried out abroad.

"Aircraft maintenance industry is capital- as well as labor-intensive and it needs special skilled manpower," he said.

The Indonesian government has spurred the development of aircraft MRO and components industries because air transportation is also part of infrastructure to support the country's regions which are vast and comprise islands.

"The steps taken by GMF and other companies including components' producers, make us more confident that we have the ability to meet the needs of air transportation industry," he said.

Putu and Minister Saleh visited the pavilions of Garuda Indonesia including the Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia, aircraft company PT Dirgantara Indonesia and industry ministry at the Singapore Airshow.

The government praised several producers of aircraft components that took part in the show with their products.

*The producers grouped in the Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturers Association (Inacom) included PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Infoglobal Avionik.*

Others who participated included Santoso Teknindo, Yogya Presisi Teknika Industri, Pudak Scientific, Bandung International Aviation and Jakarta Aerospace.

Inacom was established by 30 component industries in 2015, supported by the Ministry of Industry.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Russia Considers Supplying Indonesia With MC-21Airliners*




JAKARTA (Sputnik) — Russia is considering providing Indonesia with MC-21 planes, and wishes to establish industrial cooperation between the two countries on this project, Russian Industry and Trade Minister Denis Manturov said Friday.


"For the future, we consider not only the possibility of supplying MC-21s to the local market, but we also wish to find a partner for industrial cooperation to produce certain MC-21 parts in Indonesia," Manturov told reporters.

Russia Considers Supplying Indonesia With MC-21 Airliners / Sputnik International

Source: Indonesia Military News & Discussion Thread | Page 614


----------



## MarveL

*Singapore Airshow 2016: First Philippine NC212i prepares for flight trials*





*
Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 February 2016

The first of two NC212i light utility turboprop transport aircraft on order for the Philippine Air Force (PAF) will begin its first flight trials at the end of February 2016, Indonesia's state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara told _IHS Jane's_ at Singapore Airshow 2016.

"We are currently in the process of finalising testing parameters that have been drawn up based on operational requirements that have been given by the PAF" aid Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, PT Dirgantara's vice-president of business development and marketing. "Initial tests within the company are expected to take about a month after which there will be final acceptance tests that will involve Philippine government officials around April 2016", he added.

Singapore Airshow 2016: First Philippine NC212i prepares for flight trials | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## CountStrike

CN 235 220 MPA in Singapore Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

CountStrike said:


>



Impressive! Is the maker a private company or state owned company?


----------



## CountStrike

Dungeness said:


> Impressive! Is the maker a private company or state owned company?


PT Dirgantara Indonesia is state owned company. They produce some helicopter under licence....

For private company, we have new comer for PT Regio Aviasi with R 80 turboprop aircraft.




RAI - REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaka404

Dungeness said:


> Impressive! Is the maker a private company or state owned company?


indonesian aerospace (IAe) or Dirgantara Indonesia is a state-owned company

they also do a lot of aircraft component manufacturing
ps... ptdi's subsidaries include
IPTN North America, Inc an aerospace part service and trading company
PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi an aero-engine, and industrial turbine part manufacturing and service
PT General Eelectric Nusantara Turbine Service same as above but for GE stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia prepares for second shot at Philippine MPA requirement*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
16 February 2016


Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara has confirmed that it will be submitting a bid for the Philippine Department of National Defense's (DND's) second attempt to procure two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) platforms.

The DND previously tried to acquire two MPAs for the Philippine Air Force (PAF) under a PHP5.97 billion (USD125 million) programme known as the Long-Range Patrol Aircraft (LRPA) acquisition project in 2014. However, the bidding process ended towards the middle of the year after contenders failed to meet technical and documentary requirements stipulated by the Philippine government.

Offering its CN235-220 MPA, PT Dirgantara was one of eight companies that submitted a bid in 2014.

Singapore Airshow 2016: Indonesia prepares for second shot at Philippine MPA requirement | IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Dungeness

CountStrike said:


> PT Dirgantara Indonesia is state owned company. They produce some helicopter under licence....
> 
> For private company, we have new comer for PT Regio Aviasi with R 80 turboprop aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAI - REGIO AVIASI INDUSTRI




Is it the same company that made N250 before 1998 Asia financial crisis?


----------



## CountStrike

Dungeness said:


> Is it the same company that made N250 before 1998 Asia financial crisis?


yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

kaka404 said:


> indonesian aerospace (IAe) or Dirgantara Indonesia is a state-owned company
> 
> they also do a lot of aircraft component manufacturing




It seems Indonesia's SOE is doing a pretty good job in aerospace industry. So it is not like you have to take private company as a solve-all-problem magic formula, like we heard from our Indian friends here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Dungeness said:


> It seems Indonesia's SOE is doing a pretty good job in aerospace industry. So it is not like you have to take private company as a solve-all-problem magic formula, like we heard from our Indian friends here.


i think that depend on the country it self (leadership, politically, socially and stuff like that)
for example, there was times when some of indonesian SOE is a budget drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Maybe, currently it is only day dream... 

*Indonesian Manufacturers Aspire to Take Over Aircraft Market From ATR


Singapore.* Two Indonesian aircraft manufacturers are on a mission to produce regional turboprop airplanes in an effort to dominate the French-Italian company ATR in the archipelago's short-haul flight market.

Indonesia started manufacturing modern turboprop airplanes 30 years ago, initiated by former President B.J. Habibie, who believed that the highly efficient turboprop aircraft would better serve intercity or inter-island routes across the archipelago, compared to jet aircraft.

*But the 1997 financial crisis changed the aircraft industry, forcing Indonesian turboprop manufacturers to miss Southeast Asia's budget airline boom in the 2000s that went on to become the largest market for jet manufacturers including Airbus, Boeing and global turboprop market leader ATR.*

*Today, 70 percent of regional flights in Indonesia with an average distance of 350 kilometers are served by a 50-seater ATR 42, or a 78-seater ATR 72 aircraft.*

Still, with Indonesia's air travel market set to double by 2020 and quadruple by 2030, aspirations to command the Indonesian commercial aviation market lives on.

*State-owned Dirgantara Indonesia, the direct descendant of aircraft manufacturer Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN) in the '80s and '90s, and National Space and Aviation Agency (Lapan), are gearing towards developing a 60-seater N245 that will go head-to-head with the ATR 42.*

*Meanwhile, Regio Aviasi Industri, a privately held company affiliated with B.J. Habibie and his son Ilham Habibie, are also eying the market, having completed a preliminary design of the 92-seater turboprop R80.*

*Growing Market*

Ilham, who is a commissioner at Regio, did not shy away from announcing the company's underlying goal to take over market share from the ATR 72.

"Their planes are smaller. Our planes are more efficient and more modern, and use the most [advanced] technology," Ilham told reporters on the sidelines of the 2016 Singapore Airshow.

ATR still has a backlog of at least 65 aircraft to deliver to Indonesia over the next three years. But beyond that, the market is up for grabs. It is projected that the number of air travelers in Indonesia will rise to 137 million by 2020 from 60 million currently, according to projections by the International Air Transport Association (IATA). Indonesia will also be one of the top five world aviation markets by 2034, boasting 270 million passengers, IATA projects.

*Three local airlines, including NAM Air, a unit of Indonesia's third-largest airline Sriwijaya Air, Kalimantan-based Kalstar Aviation and Trigana Air Service, have placed orders for 145 aircraft from Regio.*

The three airlines have also been involved in the design stages and have already listed their complaints with existing turboprop models. This has allowed the company's engineers to consider their input and to improve the R80 design, Ilham said.

*Regio aims for the first flight to be ready in 2019, depending on the company's ability to secure funding from backers for the detailed design and building the prototype.

Ilham said the R80 needs $700 million to be developed from scratch, but he opted not to elaborate on how much funding the company would still require to build a complete prototype.*

*Capable Ecosystem*

Regio has made a strategic partnership with Dirgantara Indonesia to help with the R80 design. It has also tied up with other local manufacturers from the Indonesia Aircraft Component Manufacturing Association (Inacom) to help with the supply of the parts.

"Thanks to an early investment in the area decades ago, Indonesia actually has a wealth of human resources to build aircraft," Ilham said.

Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, vice president of business development at Dirgantara Indonesia, echoed Ilham's sentiments.

The company is assigning a local engineer and Lapan is looking for a way to remove the ramp door from its CN235 military aircraft in order to develop it into a commercial version, the N245.

"I always told the team that the aircraft must perform better than the ATR 42 and do that at a lower operating cost. Otherwise, I would not bother selling them," Ade said.

By choosing to modify an existing plane instead of designing one from scratch, Dirgantara Indonesia is able to save up to 85 percent on development costs. Additionally, the company projects that the N245 will be certified by the end of 2019.

Ade said the N245 has the potential to become an aircraft to serve the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (Asean), encouraging synergy between the neighboring nations that could spur the aviation industry in the region.

"We are the only [country in Asean] that has the manufacturing capabilities [to produce aircraft]. But Malaysia is good in maintenance, Thailand in finishing delivery, and the Philippines has a good pilot training program. This will be an ideal project for Asean connectivity," Ade said.

Industry Minister Saleh Husin said the government plans to provide more support to the aerospace industry, among others, by establishing aerospace manufacturing complexes and providing tax breaks for aerospace component imports.

*Doubts*

While progress in the development of the aircraft is promising, some are concerned whether they will actually be able to find buyers upon completion.
*
"Financing is still a problem for the airlines. Local manufacturers want to get paid in cash, so that they can immediately continue production, but airlines are often only capable of paying in instalments," Inacom chairman Andi Alisjahbana said. "Meanwhile, foreign manufacturers often come with a complete financing package."*

The Lion Group's latest $1 billion order of 40 ATR aircraft in 2014 was financed by banks in France and Italy, the countries where the aircraft were assembled, and from Canada, where their Pratt & Whitney engines are produced. Additionally, the incentive is that the industry sustains thousands of jobs in the respective countries.

So, it's not surprising that ATR has not yet shown any signs of feeling threatened by the Indonesian competition. After all, the joint venture between Airbus and Italy's Finmeccanica now holds a 37 percent share of the below-90-seat regional aircraft market globally, and is still growing.

"I've been hearing about new regional projects many times before, in India, in China and in Indonesia. But there is little to no news about them. So I cannot tell [whether it is] credible," said David Vargas, head of ATR media relations.

"Still definitely this turboprop market is huge. A decade ago they said the turboprop would die, but now you can see the number. This is definitely the market you want to be in," David said.

Indonesian Manufacturers Aspire to Take Over Aircraft Market From ATR | Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia able to record a contract worth US $ 129.5 million or equivalent to Rp 1.74 trillion (assuming US $ 1 = Rp 13,500) during 4 day Singapore Airshow.


*Bengkel Pesawat Garuda Kantongi Kontrak Rp 1,74 T di Singapore Airshow*







*
Singapura *- Pemeran kedirgantaraan Singapore Airshow 2016 untuk bisnis berakhir hari ini, Jumat (19/2/2016). Anak perusahaan PT Garuda Indonesia Tbk (GIAA) di bidang bengkel pesawat, yakni PT Garuda Maintenance Facility (GMF) AeroAsia mampu membukukan kontrak senilai US$ 129,5 juta atau setara Rp 1,74 triliun (asumsi US$ 1 = Rp 13.500) selama 4 hari penyelenggaraan Singapore Airshow.

"Sekarang hari terakhir _business day_, besok (Sabtu-Minggu) sudah masuk _public day_. Dari 12 kontrak yang ada ternyata menghasilkan US$ 129,5 juta," kata Direktur Operasi GMF, Juliandra Nurtjahjo saat berbincang santai dengan wartawan di Jumbo Restoran Singapura, Jumat (19/2/2016).

Angka tersebut, lanjut Juliandra, melebihi nominal yang ditargetkan oleh GMF selama mengikuti ajang Singapore Airshow.

"Di awal kita berusaha mendapatkan kontrak untuk dapat US$ 100 juta, tapi kita berhasil lebih," ujarnya.

Juliandra menuturkan, GMF yang memiliki lini bisnis Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul (MRO) juga bersinergi dengan 6 anak perusahaan Garuda yang lain. Mitra bisnis GMF juga tertarik bekerjasama dengan anak-anak perusahaan Garuda lainnya.

"Jadi sebagian _customer_ yang akan masuk ke GMF melihat juga oh ternyata Garuda Group punya juga _ground handling_, Asyst, Aerowisata, dan lainnya sehingga ada beberapa calon _customer_ kita yang tertarik untuk menggunakan, tadinya kan _nggak_ kenal," ujarnya.

*Bengkel Pesawat Garuda Kantongi Kontrak Rp 1,74 T di Singapore Airshow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

_Test flight of the new CN-235 MPA for the Indonesian Air Force at PT DI facility. Rian._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

MarveL said:


> _Test flight of the new CN-235 MPA for the Indonesian Air Force at PT DI facility. Rian._



Lumayan lengkap nih yang punya TNI AU




Wingtip, FLIR, Radome, ESM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

Left over from Singapore Airshow 2016 :

*TNI-AL debuts CN-235-220 MPA in showcase of Indonesian aerospace capability*
_Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore - IHS Jane's Navy International_






The Indonesian Navy (Tentara Nasional Indonesia - Angkatan Laut, or TNI-AL) has dispatched its CN-235-220 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) to an international air show for the first time in a bid to further promote the country's indigenous aerospace capabilities.

The aircraft, with serial number P-862, is the last of three MPAs ordered by the Indonesian Ministry of Defence under a contract worth USD80 million awarded to state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara in December 2009. The MPA was handed over to the TNI-AL in late 2014.

"The aircraft has several improvements over an earlier version of the [Indonesian Air Force's] CN-235 that was here [for an earlier iteration of the Singapore Airshow] in 2008", said Lieutenant Colonel Batos Leksono, a squadron leader from Skuadron Udara 200 and a pilot of the MPA, on 18 February at Singapore Airshow 2016. "This includes winglets that have now increased aircraft's range, payload, and stability", he said.

Other improvements include the introduction of larger bubble windows, one each on the port and starboard sides for better visibility in search-and-rescue missions, and a two-station operator console that features improved maritime patrol and ASW missions systems.

The TNI-AL MPA is equipped with the Thales Airborne Maritime Situation & Control System (AMASCOS) 200 MPA mission suite, the Thales Airborne Systems and EADS Ocean Master 400 airborne maritime patrol radar and the AN/ASQ 508A magnetic anomaly detection system from CAE. The platform is powered by twin General Electric CT7-9C turboprop engines and can attain a maximum speed of 230 kt.

"The sector from Juanda [where the MPA is based] to Singapore is a good opportunity for our crew to familiarise [itself] with longer operations over water and at the same time do a part to promote Indonesia's aerospace industry", said Leksono, who added that he hopes to be back at the next iteration of the Singapore Airshow.

Singapore Airshow 2016: TNI-AL debuts CN-235-220 MPA in showcase of Indonesian aerospace capability | IHS Jane's 360



CountStrike said:


> CN 235 220 MPA in Singapore Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesia Aerospace Production in 1976-2015...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*Bea Masuk Dicabut, Bengkel Pesawat Menggeliat*

*Menteri Perindustrian Saleh Husin menegaskan, paket kebijakan ekonomi efektif dalam menggairahkan industri perawatan dan perbaikan pesawat (Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul/MRO).*

Daya saing yang menguat, memberi peluang lebih besar bagi perusahaan di industri ini berkompetisi dengan perusahaan sejenis di luar negeri.

Pemerintah, melalui paket kebijakan ke-VIII telah membebaskan Bea Masuk 21 pos tarif komponen pesawat udara, menyusul empat pos tarif komponen pesawat udara yang diusulkan Kementerian Perindustrian telah dibebaskan pada tahun 2013.

Industri penerbangan menjadi lebih efisien dan memiliki daya saing, sehingga dalam menghadapi persaingan usaha industri dalam negeri mempunyai daya saing, utamanya dalam menghadapi MEA, ujar Menperin Saleh di Jakarta, Sabtu (05/03/2016).

Kalkulasi Saleh, saat ini, sebanyak 70% di antaranya, melakukan perbaikan serta perawatan di perusahaan MRO luar negeri. Hal ini menurut Menperin harus diakui namun dari sisi lain merupakan peta peluang yang dapat dimanfaatkan MRO Indonesia.


Sebagian besar overhaul-nya di luar negeri. Nah dengan insentif dan rangsangan dari pemerintah, industri MRO kita terus bergairah untuk menarik peluang itu kembali ke Indonesia. Pesawat yang terbangnya Indonesia ya idealnya service-nya di Indonesia, terang Saleh.

Sepanjang 2014, merujuk catatan Kemenperin, jasa penerbangan dengan rute nasional mengalami peningkatan sebesar 18% dibandingkan pada 2013, kemudian pada rute internasional mengalami kenaikan sebesar 32%.
Sedangkan untuk angkutan barang nasional mengalami kenaikan sebesar 91% dan 71% untuk rute internasional.

Diperkirakan, saat ini, terdapat 63 maskapai penerbangan nasional, dengan populasi 657 pesawat, yang didominasi pesawat jenis Boeing 737 Series sebanyak 231 buah. Selain itu, terdapat 182 buah pesawat lainnya yang dimiliki oleh sekolah penerbangan dan perusahaan perkebunan dan pertambangan.

Kemenperin juga telah memfasilitasi tumbuhnya industri komponen pesawat udara dalam rangka mewujudkan Kemandirian Industri Kedirgantaraan Nasional (Industri Pesawat Udara, Industri Komponen pesawat Udara dan Industri Jasa Perawatan Pesawat Udara) yang ingin dicapai pada tahun 2025.

Beberapa industri komponen pesawat udara telah tumbuh dan berkembang dan tergabung dalam Indonesia Aircraft Component Manufacturer Association (INACOM), kata Dirjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kemenperin, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan.

Beberapa produk komponen telah diproduksi antara lain windshield, interior, rotator sayap, landing gear, avionics, radome dan lain-lain untuk memenuhi kebutuhan PT Dirgantara Indonesia dalam membangun pesawat udara N-219.

Bea Masuk Dicabut, Bengkel Pesawat Menggeliat - ekonomi www.inilah.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ship Movement (24 HOURS) recorded by LAPAN Satellite / LAPAN A-2. 

It will be not easy anymore to cross our border without being found. And if our UCAV MALE ready in around 2018 (flight test) inshaALLAH, so we can do the monitoring and if needed military action in much cheaper and effective way. 











DEPUTI BIDANG TEKNOLOGI DIRGANTARA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tommytrant20

indonesia with the boom in air defense as probably was not enough to cope with a Chinese if indo have even the smallest carrier will have the opportunity to East Sea sovereignty dispute with them than it is now


----------



## Indos

R 80 Aircraft model in Singapore Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX Program


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN-A3 Satellite to Monitor Illegal Fishing
*
Penulis : Yogi Bayu Aji • Media : Metrotvnews.com • 19 May 2016 • Dibaca : 21 x ,









Metrotvnews.com, Jakarta: The National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) will launch the LAPAN-A3 satellite by the end of June 2016. The satellite has several missions including maritime security surveillance.

"It can monitor suspicious activities such as illegal fishing," said LAPAN Chief Thomas Djamaluddin, Jakarta, Wednesday (5/18/2016).

LAPAN-A3 can also monitor agriculture lands. Data from the satellite can be used to determine harvest season.

Thomas explained LAPAN-A3 will be equipped with advanced camera that can be controlled from the ground. "So we can avoid clouds. It is main problem of satellite imaging in Indonesia," he continued.

The micro-satellitte, which cost Rp60 billion, is an important achievement for the country. "Even though it is just a micro-satellite, the experience is important to develop larger satellite," he concluded.

LAPAN-A3 will orbit 500 kilometers above the earth surface. It will circle the earth 14 times and cross Indonesia four times in a day.

http://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/su...LAPAN-A3-Satellite-to-Monitor-Illegal-Fishing

So we have two satellite now to monitor ship movement which are LAPAN A2 and LAPAN A3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

PT.Dirgantara Indonesia - Just completed, ready for delivery
_2 Super Cougar, CN-235 MPA & 2nd unit C-212i for the Philippines _

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-659#ixzz49NTSqF4t

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN-IPB LISat satellite will be launched in the mid of 2016*

Tuesday, May 03 2016




Bogor Agricultural University (IPB) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space of Indonesia (LAPAN) organized socializing satellite launching program of LAPAN-A3 / LAPAN-IPB Satellite (LISat) and reports of four months operating of LAPAN-A2 / LAPAN-ORARI. This activity took place on Monday, 25 April 2016 at the Pusat Teknologi Satelit LAPAN (Centre for Satellite Technology Space agency), Jl. Cagak Satelite KM 04 Rancabungur, Bogor, West Java.

LAPAN-IPB is a satellite that weighs 115 kilograms. This satellite carries an experimental remote sensing missions for monitoring of food resources. The LAPAN-IPB Satellite called “LISat” is designed and developed by LAPAN, and IPB will be responsible for developing algorithm and datasets application, in order to support the food security and environmental monitoring program. The LISat satellite will be launched in the mid of 2016 with PSLV Rocket in Sriharikota, India. Moreover, LAPAN-IPB collaboration is also intended to enhance the role of environmental satellite data such as NOAA, MODIS, LANDSAT and others, in order to more effectively support the research in agricultural, forestry, climate and marine resources.

In this activity, LAPAN explained on-IPB satellite launching preparations, the results of pre-launching tests, operation and use of the data preparation satellites. The event was attended by the Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education (Menristekdikti) RI, the Direktor of LAPAN, Rector of IPB, and the Director of the Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan Indonesia (LIPI - Indonesian Institute of Sciences).

The satellite payload is a four-band push broom multi-spectral imaging camera of four bands of multispectral imagerLAPAN-A3/IPB will have the main mission as an imager satellite with 4 bands multi spectral imager using optical line scan camera to monitor the land cover, cultivated area and sea. Another mission is for shipping monitoring using Automatics Identification System (AIS).

LAPAN-A3 / Satellite IPB developed in cooperation LAPAN and IPB to improve the knowledge, skills, designing and building the satellite by the Indonesian people so that we master this technology, both for experimental purposes and operational. Space agency responsible for the design, development, launch, until the reception of satellite data. IPB is responsible for algorithm development, utilization, and application of satellite data for national food security and environmental monitoring.

Satellite development is also an effort to realize the economic development of competitive advantage. LAPAN-A3 / Satellite IPB will be utilized for the beneficial of agriculture, forestry, climate change, and marine resources, in terms of food security. This will be associated with the estimation of agricultural land and marine resource productivity as well as the system of Monitoring, Reporting and Verification (MRV) of the REDD program (Reducing Emissions from Deforestation and Forest Degradation). Satellite technology will support the accuracy of the data in the future national planning of planting, especially in improving food security. This course will assist the government in determining the various policies related to food, for example related to import rice. (Wied)

http://news.ipb.ac.id/news/en/35683...lite-will-be-launched-in-the-mid-of-2016.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Luhut Pandjaitan Test Aircraft Simulator in PT Len Industri*







Chief of Staff of the Presidency, Luhut Pandjaitan (left) with West Java Governor Ahmad Heryawan (right) tries Flight Simulator during a working visit to PT Len Industri (Persero), Jln. Soekarno-Hatta, Bandung, Thursday (04/06/2015). The visit was in preparation for the national industry in supporting the program of the President.

Photo: Mind
4 June, 2015

http://www.len.co.id/luhut-pandjaitan-jajal-simulator-pesawat-di-pt-len-industri/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RX 550 Rocket (Lapan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia is now ready for mass production of Wulung UAV after getting (military) certification from Military Airworthiness Authority (MAA) on April 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN UAV Program

LSU 05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*New hangar at PT Dirgantara Indonesia for KFX/IFX program. One prototype is to be built in PT DI based on the plan.*






*New CN 235 for Indonesian Air Force*






*New Helos for Air Force*





https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-military-news-discussion-thread.229571/page-668

@anas_nurhafidz post

*UAV Wulung at PT Dirgantara*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX Wind Tunnel Test



















@CountStrike post
https://defence.pk/threads/kai-indonesia-sign-deal-to-cooperate-on-kf-x-fighter-jet.416972/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN A 3*







*Inside Indian Rocket*






@faries post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry (state owned) defense products 


MARINE RADAR – Lenradar S-256/S-1000/S-5000/S-20000 | View Detail
CMS Mandhala (_Combat Management System_) | View Detail
LenLINK (_Tactical Data Link_) | View Detail
LenIFF | View Detail
LenESM | View Detail
LenGTA10 | View Detail
LenGRC- 400 | View Detail
LenPRC-110, LenPRC-122, LenPRC-2500 | View Detail
LenVRC-122, LenVRC-150, LenVRC-2500 | View Detail
Naval Electro Optical Fire Control System | View Detail
LenLTX – 100 | View Detail
Len HDR20-MP (HF Digital Radio 20W-Manpack) | View Detail
Len VDR10-MP (VHF Digital Radio 10W-Manpack) | View Detail
Radio Base Station | View Detail
ATCS (_Automatic Traffic Counting System_) | View Detail
Retimax 2000 (_Surveillence & Reconnaissance System_) | View Detail
LenCRYPTOSYS (_Crypto Device Solution for Voice & Data_) | View Detail
NAVINSYS Intercom System | View Detail
LeNDDU (_Navigation and Data Distribution Unit_) | View Detail
LenVIS (_Vehicular Intercommunication System_) | View Detail
BMS (_Battlefield Management System_) | View Detail
Transponder Sasaran Torpedo TLM-01 | View Detail
http://www.len.co.id/teknologi-bisnis/katalog-produk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*LenIFF*

*IDENTIFY FRIEND OR FOE*





IFF equipment, used with search radars, permits automatic identification of targets before they are near enough to threaten the security of a friendly craft. In addition to friendly identification, IFF systems also provide other information such as type of craft ,squadron, side number, mission, and aircraft altitude.

Interrogator section. The major units of the interrogator section (except the video decoder group) are usually mounted in a rack located in the radar equipment room. The Interrogator Set, provides rf challenges for the various modes. It also receives transponder replies and processes them into proper video signals for application to the decoders and indicators .The ICC crypto, encodes NSM challenges for transmission by the interrogator. It also decodes the received NSM transponder replies. The code changer key(programmer), inserts the NSM code into the computer.


----------



## CountStrike

Indos said:


> *LenIFF*
> 
> *IDENTIFY FRIEND OR FOE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IFF equipment, used with search radars, permits automatic identification of targets before they are near enough to threaten the security of a friendly craft. In addition to friendly identification, IFF systems also provide other information such as type of craft ,squadron, side number, mission, and aircraft altitude.
> 
> Interrogator section. The major units of the interrogator section (except the video decoder group) are usually mounted in a rack located in the radar equipment room. The Interrogator Set, provides rf challenges for the various modes. It also receives transponder replies and processes them into proper video signals for application to the decoders and indicators .The ICC crypto, encodes NSM challenges for transmission by the interrogator. It also decodes the received NSM transponder replies. The code changer key(programmer), inserts the NSM code into the computer.




I am still waiting for our indigenous data link for Indonesian Fighter IFX may be produced by LEN industry... if we success to built our datalink, it will become leap for our military Industry:





'The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,' he said.

'For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.

*'The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.'*

Budi said Indonesia needed its own data link to allow communications with the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers heavy jet fighters.

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...erospace-firms-sign-kfx-cooperation-deal.html


----------



## Indos

CountStrike said:


> I am still waiting for our indigenous data link for Indonesian Fighter IFX may be produced by LEN industry... if we success to built our datalink, it will become leap for our military Industry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The IFX will have a greater range as required by the Indonesian Air Force ,' he said.
> 
> 'For air refueling, the IFX will use a probe system while the KFX will use a boom system.
> 
> *'The third difference will be the data link. South Korea will use the US-made Link 16 and probably develop their own while we will also develop our own.'*
> 
> Budi said Indonesia needed its own data link to allow communications with the Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers heavy jet fighters.
> 
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...erospace-firms-sign-kfx-cooperation-deal.html



We have already developed that and it will likely to be further developed as we are going to use it at KFX and other aircrafts in the future based on recent plan.

*LenLINK - Tactical Data Link Solution*

LenLINK - Tactical Data Link has a strategic role in the modern battle management system, which plays a role in the Tactical Data Link improve their _situational awareness_ , build _tactical network,_ and the coordination for effective battle management.





LenLINK a Tactical Data Link has been developed by PT Len Industri (Persero) using _COTS Technology_ and _PC Based Concept_ in order to guarantee independence and flexibility in the development of products in the future.

With LenLINK enabling the _customization protocol_ and encryption algorithm, thus ensuring a level of security and reliability in data transmission.

*features LenLINK*


_track Management_
Exchange of data from ships or other aircraft, including _(Surface Track, Air Track, Submarine Track_ , ESM / ECM data, the EFF, _Reference Position_ )
Tactical coordination
Status _Reporting_

*specifications LenLINk*

_National Data Encryption_
HF / VHF / UHF Protocol
Solutions _Tactical Network_ applications for air, land and sea.
_COTS Technology_
_PC Based Concept_
Support the domestic industry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UMNOPutra

PTDI is not an fully aerospace manufacturer .. but only an assembler ... so, PTDI is still similar with our aerspace industries who already exported their advanced parts to Airbus and Boeing since 20 years ago ...


----------



## CountStrike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755366666310070272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patu

UMNOPutra said:


> PTDI is not an fully aerospace manufacturer .. but only an assembler ... so, PTDI is still similar with our aerspace industries who already exported their advanced parts to Airbus and Boeing since 20 years ago ...



But it's better to do a thing then be jelous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## papacita

UMNOPutra said:


> PTDI is not an fully aerospace manufacturer .. but only an assembler ... so, PTDI is still similar with our aerspace industries who already exported their advanced parts to Airbus and Boeing since 20 years ago ...


----------



## CountStrike

*N-219: Propelling Indonesia’s
aerospace industry*
In a busy assembly hangar of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) stands a new light transport airplane. Dozens of men in blue overalls walk back and forth under the arched roof, carrying out different tasks to restore Indonesia’s aerospace industry to its former glory.

_by Marguerite Afra Sapiie_

The movement of the engineers gravitates toward the aircraft, a white, twin-engine, 19-seater commuter airplane code-named N-219. “N” stands for Nusantara (Archipelago).

Twenty-one years after the historic first flight of the N-250 on Aug. 10, 1995, Indonesia finally has another homegrown airplane, designed and built by the nation’s own people.

Budi Sampurno, the project manager for the N-219, walked _The Jakarta Post_ team members across the white, painted floor in the hangar of state-owned aerospace company DI in Bandung, West Java. As they approached the plane from the front, all eyes were captivated by the object of pride for Indonesia’s aerospace industry, measuring 20 meters in wingspan.

Budi looked at the aircraft as if it was his own child. The N-219 stood in a blue steel construction called an aircraft jig, where workers attach components to a plane. “We use local vendors to supply 80 percent of the jig and other manufacturing tools,” Budi, who is in his late 60s, said proudly. “The N-219 is a national program, so we want to involve local industries as much as we can.”

While its predecessor, N-250, was a state-of-the-art aircraft at the time, the N-219 was designed to fit its purpose: to serve remote areas and connect the vast archipelago, as mandated by Indonesia’s founding fathers. Although the company has recorded many achievements, N-219 is considered DI’s first giant leap since the development of the N-250 by PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN), DI’s former name.

“The N-219 is a breakthrough that will help DI rise again,” Budi said.

Graduated from Gadjah Mada University (UGM) and the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) and specializing in structure design engineering, Budi has led a team of 350 engineers to develop the N-219 since 2011. Although most of the team members are men, 20 percent are women.




After massive layoffs in 2003, when the company dismissed 6,600 of its 9,600 workers, the company lacked skillful engineers to build the N-219 in 2011. For the project, it recruited almost 100 young graduates from universities across Indonesia, including ITB, Brawijaya University in Malang, East Java, UGM in Yogyakarta, Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology (ITS) in Surabaya as well as North Sumatera University (USU) in Medan. (The Jakarta Post/ I.G. Dharma J.S)
DI also brought back at least 25 retired engineers, who in the process of developing the aircraft are accompanied by three to four young engineers. This way, the youngsters are expected to foster their skills and accumulate experience before they take over the development of the aerospace industry.

The team is divided into specific tasks: structure and system analysis, design department, flight physic analysis and flight test analysis. Most of the team, up to 200 of 350 engineers, are involved in the structure and system analysis and design department.

The project, which used less than US$100 million, is sponsored by the State-Owned Enterprises Ministry, the Research, Technology and Higher Education Ministry as well as the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN).

Moving forward despite tough times

The plan to commercially produce the N-250 was canceled due to the Asian economic crisis in 1997. Inspired by the vision of former vice president and third president Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie, IPTN’s N-250 aimed to connect all cities and remote areas in Indonesia.

Under the fourth president, Abdurrahman Wahid, IPTN was reborn into Dirgantara Indonesia in 2000. Instead of striving to develop another N-250, DI decided to become a business-oriented company. It went through a long restructuring phase, which included the massive layoffs.

In desperate times, in early 2000, DI had to accept an order to produce cooking pan molds. Some of the employees still look back at that time with bitterness. In 2007, a court declared DI bankrupt.

However, the company continued to receive orders from global aerospace companies. Some of the achievements included forming joint ventures with British Aerospace to produce Airbus A380 wing parts, with Eurocopter (now Airbus Helicopters) to produce Super Puma helicopter tails, and with Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) aka Airbus Military (now Airbus Defense and Space) to develop the CN-235. The medium-range twin-engine transport aircraft attracted a bulk of orders from countries around the world.

But DI had bigger dreams.




With the CASA C-212 Aviocar as its benchmark, DI enlisted help from the Industry Ministry in 2011 to complete a prototype
for Indonesia’s very own short-takeoff-and-landing (STOL) aircraft N-219. It closely collaborated with LAPAN in designing the aircraft’s materials and components. (Indonesian Aerospace)
Its small yet efficient size makes the N-219 useful not only as a passenger aircraft, but also for military and cargo transportation, medical evacuation, as well as surveillance and maritime patrolling.

Since 2014, the development has received official funding from the state budget. Initially scheduled to carry out its first flight this month, DI delayed the date due to technicalities with the certification process.

The maiden flight is now planned for November, when DI plans to fly two N-219 aircraft, piloted by four senior pilots: Esther Gayatri Saleh, QA Supriyadi, Adibudi Atmoko and Novirsta M. Rusli.




As of April 2016, DI is reported to have spent around Rp 500 billion (US$38 million) on the N-219 aircraft production and certification.
The latter is expected to conclude in 2017. (The Jakarta Post/ Wienda Parwitasari)
During the rollout in December 2015, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo reaffirmed his administration’s full support for the propeller plane’s development in a speech delivered by then-Coordinating Political, Legal and Security Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan, who represented Jokowi at the ceremony.

“The President would like to see the nation hold competitive value as the ASEAN economic community develops,” Luhut said.

Connecting the archipelago

A few years after the declaration of Independence in 1945, the nascent nation of Indonesia envisioned connecting the vast archipelago using airplanes and ships. First president Sukarno in 1950 sent a batch of young Indonesians abroad to study aerospace and maritime technology. Among the fourth batch in 1954 was Habibie, a brilliant young man who later followed in the steps of his predecessor in aerospace technology: Nurtanio Pringgoadisuryo.




Nurtanio Pringgoadisuryo (left) and Wiweko Soepono (right), were Indonesia’s aerospace industry pioneers. But it was Nurtanio, who died while flying a used Super Aero he had modified in 1966, who became known as the father of the national aerospace industry. (photo: tni-au.mil.id)

In 1976, Indonesia established IPTN, at the time the “N” stood for Nurtanio, not Nusantara. Habibie was the first president director of IPTN. He was sent abroad along with the young people who were expected to connect the archipelago using either airplanes or ships. Thus, Habibie’s N-250 was designed for connecting the 17,000 islands of the archipelago.

That vision continued with the N-219.

“Our main target is to produce the most suitable aircraft for Indonesia’s remote regions,” said DI’s director of technology and development, Andi Alihsjahbana.

“What makes the N-219 different is its design, which we have specifically developed to fulfill the country’s needs. It is to be used particularly for transportation in remote regions and small islands. Indonesia needs a great number of this kind of aircraft,” said Andi, who studied mechanical engineering at ITB, Purdue University and Pennsylvania State University.

“It is not that easy. We haven’t developed any new aircraft since the N-250, and we have to start a new one from scratch. It needs some time to rejuvenate, to start thinking and be innovative,” Andi laughed a bit as he spoke.


Some local companies have been ordered to build components that were usually imported, such as landing gears, rubber components and tooling. DI strives to keep the local content for the N-219 aircraft above 60 percent. Other important components, such as the engine and the avionic system, are still imported from Canada and the US, respectively.

Said to have a bigger cabin yet come at a lower price (US$5 million) than its competitor, the $8 million Twin Otter, the N-219 has captured the eyes of many.

DI received nearly 200 letters of intent from a number of local administrations, such as Aceh and Papua, as well as local airlines, including Lion Air, Kartika Air and Nusantara Buana Air. In the international market, some African and Southeast Asian countries are considering to purchase the aircraft.

“We are very confident that our airplane can compete internationally,” Andi said.

Dreams of the future

While the future of Indonesia’s aerospace industry looks promising given the N-219’s market potential, former Indonesian Air Force chief of staff Chappy Hakim said the company’s production track record had yet to show a robust performance.

DI’s backbone has been the CN-235, the medium-range twin-engine transport aircraft produced in a joint venture between DI and CASA, now Airbus Defense and Space, a division of European company Airbus Group. Chappy said that even with its trademark work for the CN-235, DI had yet to show consistency in its production capacity.

The CN-235’s inconsistent production, he said, was the main reason why the company’s growth remained slow.




A Presidential Airways Casa CN-235-10 with 53rd Movement Control Battalion (Echelons Above Corps) is parked on the flight line on Dover Air Force Base, Del., March 30, 2009, as it receives maintenance. The aircraft is used to move passengers, palettes and mail. It can carry twice as much as the Casa C-212 Aviocar aircraft and requires three crew members on all missions. (U.S. Army photo by Pvt. Cody A. Thompson)
However, the aviation expert remained optimistic. If DI focused on further developing the N-219, it could easily enter international markets, Southeast Asia in particular, since air transportation facilities in the region often could not accommodate bigger aircraft.

As part of the requirements for obtaining certification from the Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA) at the Transportation Ministry, the N-219 is scheduled to take a wing structure test on Aug. 10, where the aircraft must prove its ability to carry up to 3.3 tons of passengers and cargo, 500 kilograms more than its competitor, the Canadian STOL Twin-Otter, can hold.


The company aims for the N-219 to obtain the DGCA’s airworthiness certificate to enter flight operations in August 2017. It would enter commercial production in early 2017. The company is expected to produce six aircraft in the first year. Once orders reach 40 units, it aims to increase its manufacturing capacity to 12 units per year. Delivery to the first customers is targeted for 2018.

“If we can produce the N-219 in great numbers, I believe it can strongly propel the aviation industry, air transportation infrastructure as well as economic growth,” Chappy said.

“I am optimistic, always,” Chappy said, smiling. “Indonesia has the potential to lead in the global market, if we do it right.”




After N-219 production has been completed, two further aircraft are scheduled for development; the N-245 with a 50 passenger seating capacity and the N-270 with a 70 passenger seating capacity. (Indonesian Aerospace)
The N-219 might not be as sophisticated as the N-250. But it was designed to realize the dream of Indonesia’s founding fathers: to develop the nation by connecting the archipelago using planes from the country’s own aerospace industry.

That dream echoes through generations, and many believe it is time to turn it into reality – including Afrizal, the 30 year-old task leader for propulsion system analysis in the N-219 project. The bachelor of aerospace engineering from ITB said his vision of constructing an airplane lived on as he took part in the development of the aircraft.

Like the moon orbiting the earth, the N-219’s design also revolved around the conditions of Indonesia, Afrizal said.

“I am sure that the N-219 has the right features to build air bridges in Indonesia,” Afrizal said with a palpable sense of hope in his voice.
http://www.thejakartapost.com/longf...propelling-indonesias-aerospace-industry.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nibiru

Indos said:


> PT Dirgantara Indonesia is now ready for mass production of Wulung UAV after getting (military) certification from Military Airworthiness Authority (MAA) on April 2016.



Wulung sounds like chinese name, does it have something to do with China like technology help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaka404

Nibiru said:


> Wulung sounds like chinese name, does it have something to do with China like technology help?


wulung (javanese word) is an eagle
edit: it might refer to another species of birds... but i'm pretty sure it's an eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Aerospace will relocate factory from Bandung to Majalengka in next 2-3 Years.*

http://bandung.bisnis.com/read/2016...rintah-pak-presiden-pt-di-pindah-ke-kertajati

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) berencana memindahkan pabrik pesawat terbang ke kawasan aerocity Kertajati, Majalengka.

Dirut PTDI Budi Santoso mengatakan rencana kepindahan ini merupakan permintaan Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi) pada pihaknya dalam dua kali kesempatan berbeda. Presiden menilai pabrik pesawat terbang tak layak menempati lokasi saat ini yang terbatas.

"Pertemuan kami dengan presiden, ditanyatakan PT DI berapa luasannya? 50 ha. Masa produksi kapal terbang segitu . Ga maju-maju. Akhirnya pak presiden minta di Kertajati," katanya usai bertemu Gubernur Jabar Ahmad Heryawan di Gedung Sate, Bandung, Kamis (18/6/2016).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaka404

^imho it's not just the factory that was not suited there... the airport is not suited there also....
i thought they're moving it to karawang?


----------



## skyhigh88

PTDI / IAe can raise a lot of money for capital by selling their facilities in bandung. Im sure a lot of big developers will offer fantastic price for that land since the location is very strategic and its very near from the city center. 

According to Wiki Indonesian Aerospace covers an area of 86.98 hectares + 145 hectares Husein Sastranegara International Airport.

With that huge size of a land a new well planned business district / city like SCBD can be build in bandung to increase its economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

skyhigh88 said:


> PTDI / IAe can raise a lot of money for capital by selling their facilities in bandung. Im sure a lot of big developers will offer fantastic price for that land since the location is very strategic and its very near from the city center.
> 
> According to Wiki Indonesian Aerospace covers an area of 86.98 hectares + 145 hectares Husein Sastranegara International Airport.
> 
> With that huge size of a land a new well planned business district / city like SCBD can be build in bandung to increase its economy.



this new factory in Kertajati Airport for civilian Aircraft like N 219 and our new brand N 245. for military aircraft division, Indonesia Aerospace like IF-x or CN 235 still in Bandung... So we should to built modern facility like another big player like MRJ or ATR... IMHO 

"Di sini untuk pembuatan alutsista (alat utama sistem senjata), pesawat tempur tetap di Bandung. Sedangkan untuk komersil di sana," kata Direktur PT DI Budi Santoso, di Gedung Sate, Kota Bandung, Kamis (18/8). http://bandung.merdeka.com/halo-ban...i-alutsista-tetap-ada-di-bandung-160818l.html

Like one of African Aerospace Industry interest to get licence and built N 219 for African Market...  I think the country is Egypt or south Africa...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyhigh88

CountStrike said:


> this new factory in Kertajati Airport for civilian Aircraft like N 219 and our new brand N 245. for military aircraft division, Indonesia Aerospace like IF-x or CN 235 still in Bandung... So we should to built modern facility like another big player like MRJ or ATR... IMHO
> 
> "Di sini untuk pembuatan alutsista (alat utama sistem senjata), pesawat tempur tetap di Bandung. Sedangkan untuk komersil di sana," kata Direktur PT DI Budi Santoso, di Gedung Sate, Kota Bandung, Kamis (18/8). http://bandung.merdeka.com/halo-ban...i-alutsista-tetap-ada-di-bandung-160818l.html
> 
> Like one of African Aerospace Industry interest to get licence and built N 219 for African Market...  I think the country is Egypt or south Africa...
> View attachment 326923



Interesting. So this is more like an expansion project instead of relocation?

Well i wish the govt will pour more capital into IAe so it can develop and expand its business bigger, stronger and faster.

I think Denel can be a good partner in S. Africa and we also need to create a financial institution like Japan's Bank for International Cooperation to support the export of our products from IAe, Pindad, PT PAL etc

Hmmm…

But there is also this statement in that same article from Merdeka.com that kinda give a signal that they will move the whole facility to Kertajati.

"_Kita setelah Kertajati berdiri baru (pindah). Lahan diamankan dulu. Nanti secara bertahap pindah. *Sedangkan di sini (Bandung) dikembalikan pada negara*," ujarnya.

Once Kertajati is established IAe will relocate to Kertajati. Relocation will be in phases. *While "Bandung" will be returned to the negara.*_

Now I’m a little bit confused. Maybe the journalist got it wrongly?

Anyways happy friday! Finally besok udah weekend hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Aerospace Industry to build 300 hectares manufacturing facility in Majalengka.. (Six times bigger than current facility in Bandung)*

_"Kita memastikan ketersediaan lahan untuk PT DI di Kertajati. Luas total aero city Kertajati sendiri mencapai 3.600 hektare. Jadi, kalau dikurangi 250 hingga 300 hektare untuk PT DI, masih tersisa banyak,"_ katanya di Bandung, Jawa Barat, Kamis.

Presiden Jokowi menginstruksikan kantor PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) yang saat ini berada di Jalan Pajajaran Nomor 154 Kota Bandung akan pindah ke kawasan _aero city_ Bandara Internasional Jawa Barat Kertajati, Kabupaten Majalengka, Jawa Barat.
http://www.antaranews.com/berita/579434/pt-di-tempati-lahan-300-hektare-majalengka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyhigh88

Antoher article from Kompas

*“PT DI will relocate to Kertajati Majalengka, as demanded by the President“*
*Atas Permintaan Jokowi, PT DI Bakal Pindah ke Kertajati Majalengka*
Kamis, 18 Agustus 2016 | 15:43 WIB
Reska K. Nistanto/KOMPAS.com

Full article:
http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...wi.pt.di.bakal.pindah.ke.kertajati.majalengka

Excerpt:
_“Sementara kantor PT DI di Bandung akan dikembalikan pada negara. *Namun bisa jadi gedung tersebut akan digunakan untuk penyimpanan alat utama sistem pertahanan (alutsista).* *Karena pihaknya berencana membuat pesawat tempur.”*
_
Sounds like the plan is to move all manufacturing process to *Kertajati Majalengka *and Bandung may be utlizied only for storage of major defense equipments. Since they will be manufacturing fighter jets.

*Information on New Airport and City Project in Kertajati Majalengka, West Java Province*




(From Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum *SSC*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

skyhigh88 said:


> Interesting. So this is more like an expansion project instead of relocation?
> 
> Well i wish the govt will pour more capital into IAe so it can develop and expand its business bigger, stronger and faster.
> 
> I think Denel can be a good partner in S. Africa and we also need to create a financial institution like Japan's Bank for International Cooperation to support the export of our products from IAe, Pindad, PT PAL etc
> 
> Hmmm…
> 
> But there is also this statement in that same article from Merdeka.com that kinda give a signal that they will move the whole facility to Kertajati.
> 
> "_Kita setelah Kertajati berdiri baru (pindah). Lahan diamankan dulu. Nanti secara bertahap pindah. *Sedangkan di sini (Bandung) dikembalikan pada negara*," ujarnya.
> 
> Once Kertajati is established IAe will relocate to Kertajati. Relocation will be in phases. *While "Bandung" will be returned to the negara.*_
> 
> Now I’m a little bit confused. Maybe the journalist got it wrongly?
> 
> Anyways happy friday! Finally besok udah weekend hahaha



that article mean...the land + the unmoved assets. because PTDi is state owned company.


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia's PTDI to expand in new facility*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
19 August 2016

Indonesia's state-owned aerospace manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) plans to move its production facilities in order to position itself for an anticipated expansion in orders, the company's president, Budi Santoso, announced on 18 August.

According to Santoso, a new facility, measuring up to 300 hectares, will be built on land surrounding Indonesia's new international airport, which is currently under construction in Kertajati, West Java, and is scheduled to open in 2017.

Santoso said that the capacity of PTDI's existing 50-hectare facility in Bandung, West Java, is "already too full". He added that the company's expansion in Kertajati has already received government approval, and that the new facility is expected to be operational by 2019.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*


@MarveL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

CountStrike said:


> @MarveL



Sudah kuduga pasti bakal "dislentik" disini...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

But who is Indonesia going to sell to? USA? Does the Indonesians think USA will ever issued them planes with FAA certification?

China the biggest market will be an obstaclesvas these plane will have to comply with their CAA whose standard was raised higher than those of the FAA on purpose to force the local manufacturers to pursue higher standard.


----------



## Nike

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> But who is Indonesia going to sell to? USA? Does the Indonesians think USA will ever issued them planes with FAA certification?
> 
> China the biggest market will be an obstaclesvas these plane will have to comply with their CAA whose standard was raised higher than those of the FAA on purpose to force the local manufacturers to pursue higher standard.



for the time being Indonesia had sell aircraft to Asean countries, africa and South Korea.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

madokafc said:


> for the time being Indonesia had sell aircraft to Asean countries, africa and South Korea.



Will these sales if there is any, be viable or profitable for the existence of such an investment? Better to assemble if there is an option. Example: The Malaysia Car PROTON is still running on Government subsidies after so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Will these sales if there is any, be viable or profitable for the existence of such an investment? Better to assemble if there is an option. Example: The Malaysia Car PROTON is still running on Government subsidies after so long.



the need to increase the volume of production is speak itself about PT DI capability to gain profit, our SOE doesn't live trough subsidies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

Actually local market for this plane are huge.., there are many local government which have remote area/citi, tourism destination that exactly will need to buy. And i think then will be some new small airport development by the local government that increase the demand. Governmental agency will so. Beside that, many old plane that need to be replaced like twin otter and other.
and then if the certification was succesfull...we can sell more easy to asean,africa and middle east.
if we can make why just to assemble?
we can make further development with this aircraft to meet any agencies needed like agriculture and other.
and of course modified one for defense purpose.

And that i was heard..proton in struggle for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

Kalazan said:


> Actually local market for this plane are huge.., there are many local government which have remote area/citi, tourism destination that exactly will need to buy. And i think then will be some new small airport development by the local government that increase the demand. Governmental agency will so. Beside that, many old plane that need to be replaced like twin otter and other.
> and then if the certification was succesfull...we can sell more easy to asean,africa and middle east.
> if we can make why just to assemble?
> we can make further development with this aircraft to meet any agencies needed like agriculture and other.
> and of course modified one for defense purpose.
> 
> And that i was heard..proton in struggle for life.



proton car?


----------



## Kalazan

MacanJawa said:


> proton car?



yes.
to commenting above comment from #CAPRICORN-88
last time i heard they use Lotus engine from UK...showing that they're in difficullties to find engines for their car.


----------



## CountStrike

IAe manufacturing Facility, Bandung, West Java.


----------



## Marhaenisme

CountStrike said:


> IAe manufacturing Facility, Bandung, West Java.


Guys do you have any information about R80 or Regio Aviasi Industri project?


----------



## CountStrike

Marhaenisme said:


> Guys do you have any information about R80 or Regio Aviasi Industri project?



You should go to specific thread for R-80 program... 

https://defence.pk/threads/rai-indonesias-regional-jet-r80.436364/page-2


----------



## Marhaenisme

Langkasukan said:


> Any info why PH blacklisted PT DI as their suppliers ?
> 
> NOTE: Suppliers listed hereunder are barred from participating in ALL government procurement opportunities per corresponding Blacklisting Order issued by procuring entities.
> Blacklisted suppliers are deemed automatically delisted after the period stated in the corresponding Blacklisting Order, unless the blacklisting agency requests the GPPB not to delist.
> 
> *PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PERSERO)*
> 
> Acquisition of two (2) units Light Lift Fixed Wing Aircraft for the Philippine Air Force
> 06/30/2016
> 
> *PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PERSERO)*
> 
> Acquisition of two (2) units Light Lift Fixed Wing Aircraft for the Philippine Air Force
> 06/30/2016




The online news portal of TV5

MANILA - Questions hound last week's bidding for two brand-new units of light-lift (not medium-lift as earlier reported) fixed-wing aircraft worth P812 million for the Philippine Air Force (PAF).

The project was initially awarded to an Indonesian firm, amid questions the winner was declared lone qualified bidder despite its alleged inability to meet a crucial criterion on credit line. The Department of National Defense (DND) is keeping mum on the matter.

Last Wednesday, the project’s Bids and Awards Committee (BAC) chaired by Undersecretary Patrick Velez declared PT Dirgantara Indonesia/Indonesian Aerospace (IAe), with its bid offer of P812,550,000, as “lone qualified bidder.”

IAe offered its aircraft product of NC-212-400 Aviocar.

Sources privy to the bidding said Dirgantara did not satisfy all the required bid documents under the Procurement Law. A source said that "during the opening of bid documents, Dirgantara was not able to present a Credit Line Certification from a local financial commercial bank in the Philippines. What it presented only is an ongoing transmittal transaction."

Given this, the source said, the BAC "should have declared failed bidding and possibly announced there and then a rebid. We also don’t know why BAC gave the Technical Working Group 7 days to evaluate Dirgantara’s documents, for what?”

A second source said the “lacking document” of Dirgantara will be covered by “a post qualification” process, adding that this is "very very irregular.”

Questions sent by mobile phone to the DND-BAC through Fernando Manalo, undersecretary for Finanace, Munitions, Installations and Materiel went unanswered at posting time.

Earlier, Manalo had said of the bidding. “Wala pa, bid is being evaluated.”

Ironically, Sikorsky Aircraft, one of those that bought bid documents, had earlier raised the question of “credit line”.

Its query:“Is a credit worthy letter from a bank acceptable? If not, what is acceptable? What is the reference to confirmation/authentication?” was officially posted at the DND-BAC website.

The DND-BAC replied to that query thus: “No, a credit worthy letter is not acceptable. Please refer to the following provisions of the Implementing Rules and Regulations (IRR) of the Republic Act (RA) 9184 which governs the required Credit Line Certificate, to wit:

a) *Section 23* of the Implementing Rules and Regulations of the Republic Act 9184 enumerates the eligibility requirements for the procurement of goods, among which is the financial document stated in Section 23.1(a) (vi), that is, “The prospective bidder’s computation for its Net Financial Contracting Capacity (NFCC) or a commitment from a Universal or Commercial Bank to extend a credit line in favor of the prospective bidder if awarded the contract to be bid (CLC)”.

b) *Section 23.5.1.4*

Xxx

“If the prospective bidder submits a CLC, the CLC must be at least equal to ten percent (10%) of the ABC to be bid. If the CLC is issued by a foreign Universal or Commercial Bank, it shall be confirmed or authenticated by a Universal or Commercial Bank.

"It is very clear in the above-mentioned provisions of the IRR of RA 9184 that a CLC is a commitment from a Universal or Commercial Bank to extend a credit line in favor of your company should the contract to be bid out be awarded to your company, and if this will be issued by a foreign Universal or Commercial Bank, it is required that the same be confirmed or authenticated by a Universal or Commercial Bank here in the Philippines.”


----------



## Kalazan

Some peoples say that the pinoys are 'difficult', over confidence, brutal n etc.
The case look like is on financial term, not the product itself.

Lets airbus or their former boss spain/CASA to take over that case.

Beside, i think Indonesia should have power to pushback the pinoy...and blacklist them back then.
Indonesia should prepare the punishment if things go wrong...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Kalazan said:


> Beside, i think Indonesia should have power to pushback the pinoy...



Customer is KING. PT.DI with the back up of Indonesian Gov will strive to achieve the best, win win solution for both party. Philippines Airforce is a great potential customer in the future as well as the other ASEAN member countries. No need to feel offended. The fact that PT.DI still continue its effort to complete the order is a good sign, which shows its confidence that any issue that arise could be resolved amicably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> Customer is KING. PT.DI with the back up of Indonesian Gov will strive to achieve the best, win win solution for both party. Philippines Airforce is a great potential customer in the future as well as the other ASEAN member countries. No need to feel offended. The fact that PT.DI still continue its effort to complete the order is a good sign, which shows its confidence that any issue that arise could be resolved amicably.



Yes I gree...KING if there in good line of business...and keep the business in good deal.
Just a little question...why this case happened when the aircraft in near to be delivered?

Of course I hope it will solved with smooth between party, win win solution and build cooperation beetween country in the next time.
All must think ASEAN brotherhood is more important.


----------



## Yuyukangkang

pr1v4t33r said:


> Customer is KING. PT.DI with the back up of Indonesian Gov will strive to achieve the best, win win solution for both party. Philippines Airforce is a great potential customer in the future as well as the other ASEAN member countries. No need to feel offended. The fact that PT.DI still continue its effort to complete the order is a good sign, which shows its confidence that any issue that arise could be resolved amicably.



I dunno about the details, but this issue rather different with BAE System v Brunei on Nahkoda Ragam Class? The PH already gave the contract but then ... refused to accept? Subject to abritation maybe?



Kalazan said:


> Yes I gree...KING if there in good line of business...and keep the business in good deal.
> Just a little question...why this case happened when the aircraft in near to be delivered?
> 
> Of course I hope it will solved with smooth between party, win win solution and build cooperation beetween country in the next time.
> All must think ASEAN brotherhood is more important.



maybe $$$ is the issue here ... CMIIW


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.DI is blacklisted to bid for any new projects in Philppines for 1 year.

Part of the problem:
_http://interaksyon.com/article/7174...m-fixed-wing-aircraft-project-bidding-dnd-mum_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalazan

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 330238
> 
> PT.DI is blacklisted to bid for any new projects in Philppines for 1 year.
> 
> Part of the problem:
> _http://interaksyon.com/article/7174...m-fixed-wing-aircraft-project-bidding-dnd-mum_



I suggest indonesian bank to open branches or aquisite local bank in philipine. (hope they will have friendly cooperation).


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to Become Largest Business Jet Market by 2019: Dassault Aviation*






To spearhead Dassault Aviation's efforts in the Indonesian market is Falcon 8X, a long-range business jet that will become operational in the coming weeks. (Photo courtesy of Dassault Aviation)

*By : Dion Bisara* | on 2:03 PM September 02, 2016
*Category : Business, Corporate News
Jakarta.* Indonesia will become the largest business jet market in Southeast Asia by 2019 overtaking neighboring Singapore, due to Indonesia's robust economic growth, vibrant business climate and relaxed aviation regulations, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific said in Jakarta on Thursday (01/09).

Today, there are 52 business jets registered in Indonesia or owned by Indonesians, up 16 percent from a year ago, according to data compiled by French aircraft manufacturer Dassault Aviation. This is in comparison to 64 jets registered in Singapore, where growth remained stagnant in the same period.

"If this trend continues, Indonesia will be the leading market in the next two or three years," said Jean-Michel Jacob, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, Dassault Aviation's subsidiary in the region.

The demand for business jets, Jacob believes, is present because Indonesia's businesses are the fastest growing in the world. There has also been an increased demand for businesses to seek investment or trade partners both locally and internationally.

Some of the country's largest business groups such as Sinar Mas and Bakrie, for example, have expressed interest in palm oil business in Africa to complement their domestic operations in Sumatra and Kalimantan. Others, like state-owned energy company Pertamina, have been busy acquiring oil fields in Algeria and Russia.

"Using business jets gives the company's executives more flexibility and allows them to make more efficient use of their time," Jacob said.

Still, Jacob admitted that Dassault "is not famous" in Indonesia with only one business jet in the country bearing Dassault's delta and four-leaf clover insignia, far behind competitors like Gulfstream, Embraer and Bombardier.

"We are making efforts to fix that," Jacob said, who orchestrates Dassault Falcon's marketing efforts in Southeast Asia from its headquarters in Kuala Lumpur.

To spearhead the company's efforts in the Indonesian market is Falcon 8X, a long-range business jet that will become operational in the coming weeks.

The jet's three-engine configuration and design elements akin to Dassault's famous fighter jets provides an added layer of safety. This allows the jet to take off from even the most challenging airports, with a full tank and fly directly to most destinations in Europe and Asia Pacific. In comparison, competitors with a twin-jet configuration would be required to make an additional stop to refuel as a safety precaution.

Additionally, the government's plans to allow foreign registered business jets to fly within the country will help increase the demand for business jets, Clément Brozi, the international promotion and marketing manager of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, said.

Business jet owners often register their jets in countries that are easier to secure financing for buying the jet in the first place, or getting the pilot and certification for the aircraft.

"It's good that the government sees that this is common practice in owning business jets around the world," Brozi said.

In the long run, as the industry grows, more business jets will then need to be serviced in Indonesia. It then follows that supporting industries such as jet management, maintenance and catering would flourish, Brozi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

did not know indonesia has such advanced aerospace industry... makes our achievement in the field so modest..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

hinduguy said:


> did not know indonesia has such advanced aerospace industry... makes our achievement in the field so modest..



IAe conditions are now better than at the time of the financial crisis of 1998. IAe, began to rise again, many countries that have been entrusted to buy our airplanes. IAe now preparing a new larger factory, as preparation for the assembly of fighter KFX / IFX next few years. November this year IAe made aircraft, the N-219 will make its maiden flight. at the same time IAe is preparing N-245 prototype production of about 50 seats plane.





N250-first flight, 10 August 1995

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_Aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*AeroTerrascan is set to launch "Menembus Langit" or "Penetrate The Sky" expedition.*

http://sains.kompas.com/read/2016/0...pa.awak.buatan.indonesia.akan.menembus.langit
http://www.gatra.com/iltek/sains/215997-ekspedisi-menembus-langit-aero-terrascan
http://www.aeroterrascan.com/

Points :


Indonesian UAV maker company *AeroTerrascan* with assistance from LAPAN will launch a research expedition 30KM into stratosphere using AeroTerrascan's Ai-X1 UAV with _return-to-home_ capability.

The _trial flight_ has been conducted on 27 August 2016 which marked the beginning of the expedition. The trial was a success with all system is reported fully functional and working.

The official launch is scheduled to be held at LAPAN aerospace facility in Bandung on 28 October 2016 to coincide with Youth Pledge Day.

The UAV will be carried up by a balloon into the stratosphere before UAV's own autopilot system takes over.

The expedition is part of HALE (High Altitude Long Endurance) UAV research test by the company as well as gathering data for meteorological research.

A small step into a bright future. Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## durandal

*Indonesian firm wins PAF aircraft supply deal*
(The Philippine Star) | Updated January 27, 2014 - 12:00am

MANILA, Philippines - The Air Force is acquiring two new light lift aircraft from Indonesia to boost the delivery of supplies and personnel to remote areas.

Indonesian firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia has won the bidding for the light lift fixed-wing aircraft acquisition project, worth P814 million.

The STAR learned that the defense department issued the notice of award for the project early this month.

Air Force spokesman Col. Miguel Okol said the aircraft could land even in areas that do not have airstrips.

Larger planes like the C-130 and medium lift fixed-wing planes require long runways.

“The light lift fixed aircraft can bring more goods than helicopters.

It can operate in areas with small runways,” Okol told The STAR yesterday.

He said the plane is more flexible, particularly during disaster response operations.

The air assets, Okol said, would ensure on time distribution of relief goods to far-flung areas.

There are three light lift aircraft in the Air Force’s inventory.

Defense assistant secretary Patrick Velez said PT Dirgantara would supply CN 212i planes to the Air Force, which is seeking to beef up its inventory following a series of crashes.

*The company is required to deliver the planes within 548 calendar days from the opening of letter of credit, which assures the winning bidder that the government will honor its financial obligations.*

The aircraft acquisition project aims to enhance the military’s humanitarian and security efforts.

The plan was to buy an aircraft that can operate in any environment and will provide organic general support for territorial defense, internal peace and security plan, internal security operations, disaster response and national development.

The Aquino administration has vowed to upgrade the capabilities of the military, said to be one of the most poorly equipped in the region.

Other air assets to be acquired include lead-in fighters, long-range patrol aircraft, close air support aircraft, medium lift aircraft, C-130 cargo planes, attack helicopters and combat utility helicopters.


maybe IAe too late to deliver the plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Langkasukan said:


> As far as I observed ..IAe is most prestige strategic industry for Indonesia .. but, IAe is also the weakest in term of financial performance (without additional paid in capital and/or revaluation of its assets.. IAe is "Technically Bankrupt") .
> 
> Many foreign banks actually want to finance them, but it can't happen because your government don't want to issue Government G'tee to support IAe ..
> 
> With above facts It is still "mysterious" why IAe can win the bid in PH .. ..



Proton is mal-asia's prestige industry too. Too bad mal-asia's prestige is a world's laughing matter. Despite mal-asian govt subsidies... oh.. and unhappy taxi operators, the mal-asian pride, PRRRROTON, is still at huuuge loss for more than a decade. 

With the above facts, it still "mysterious" why taxi companies still operates them. Arm-twisting by the savage mal-asian govt maybe? Hmmmm...


----------



## afiq0110

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia to Become Largest Business Jet Market by 2019: Dassault Aviation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To spearhead Dassault Aviation's efforts in the Indonesian market is Falcon 8X, a long-range business jet that will become operational in the coming weeks. (Photo courtesy of Dassault Aviation)
> 
> *By : Dion Bisara* | on 2:03 PM September 02, 2016
> *Category : Business, Corporate News
> Jakarta.* Indonesia will become the largest business jet market in Southeast Asia by 2019 overtaking neighboring Singapore, due to Indonesia's robust economic growth, vibrant business climate and relaxed aviation regulations, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific said in Jakarta on Thursday (01/09).
> 
> Today, there are 52 business jets registered in Indonesia or owned by Indonesians, up 16 percent from a year ago, according to data compiled by French aircraft manufacturer Dassault Aviation. This is in comparison to 64 jets registered in Singapore, where growth remained stagnant in the same period.
> 
> "If this trend continues, Indonesia will be the leading market in the next two or three years," said Jean-Michel Jacob, the president of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, Dassault Aviation's subsidiary in the region.
> 
> The demand for business jets, Jacob believes, is present because Indonesia's businesses are the fastest growing in the world. There has also been an increased demand for businesses to seek investment or trade partners both locally and internationally.
> 
> Some of the country's largest business groups such as Sinar Mas and Bakrie, for example, have expressed interest in palm oil business in Africa to complement their domestic operations in Sumatra and Kalimantan. Others, like state-owned energy company Pertamina, have been busy acquiring oil fields in Algeria and Russia.
> 
> "Using business jets gives the company's executives more flexibility and allows them to make more efficient use of their time," Jacob said.
> 
> Still, Jacob admitted that Dassault "is not famous" in Indonesia with only one business jet in the country bearing Dassault's delta and four-leaf clover insignia, far behind competitors like Gulfstream, Embraer and Bombardier.
> 
> "We are making efforts to fix that," Jacob said, who orchestrates Dassault Falcon's marketing efforts in Southeast Asia from its headquarters in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> To spearhead the company's efforts in the Indonesian market is Falcon 8X, a long-range business jet that will become operational in the coming weeks.
> 
> The jet's three-engine configuration and design elements akin to Dassault's famous fighter jets provides an added layer of safety. This allows the jet to take off from even the most challenging airports, with a full tank and fly directly to most destinations in Europe and Asia Pacific. In comparison, competitors with a twin-jet configuration would be required to make an additional stop to refuel as a safety precaution.
> 
> Additionally, the government's plans to allow foreign registered business jets to fly within the country will help increase the demand for business jets, Clément Brozi, the international promotion and marketing manager of Dassault Falcon Asia Pacific, said.
> 
> Business jet owners often register their jets in countries that are easier to secure financing for buying the jet in the first place, or getting the pilot and certification for the aircraft.
> 
> "It's good that the government sees that this is common practice in owning business jets around the world," Brozi said.
> 
> In the long run, as the industry grows, more business jets will then need to be serviced in Indonesia. It then follows that supporting industries such as jet management, maintenance and catering would flourish, Brozi said.



They said that indonesia is going to be an emerging market for jets... but yet... they decided to open their regional branch office in KL.... FTW...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyhigh88

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 336370



Are we done with the wing testing?


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Kalazan

*Kekuatan Sayap N219 Akan Diuji*

24 September 2016





Uji statik sayap N-219 di PT DI

Meski tahapan produksi mundur dari jadwal yang ditentukan, fase Engineering Manufacturing Development N219 masih terus berjalan. Seperti dipantau Angkasa, dalam minggu-minggu terakhir ini enjinir PT Dirgantara Indonesia tengah serius mempersiapkan uji statik untuk sayap komuter 100 persen karya Anak Bangsa tersebut.

“Saat ini masih melakukan preparation test, menuju wing static test. Butuh waktu karena semua harus dipersiapkan secara matang dan cermat. Agar tak ada kesalahan di tengah jalan. Semua sensor, hidrolik dan rig harus kami cek dulu. Tak boleh ada yang kelebihan beban,” ujar Ir. Palmana Banandhi, Chief Engineer N219 kepada Angkasa, Jum’at (23/9/2016).

Bagi industri pesawat terbang manapun di dunia, wing static test adalah salah satu tahapan terpenting. Dari sini, rancangan yang semula ada di atas kertas akan dinyatakan valid memenuhi semua persyaratan. Uji tekanan terhadap sayap akan memberi jaminan, bahwa sayap akan mampu menahan semua beban yang bertumpu padanya. Mulai dari badan pesawat dan isinya, juga dua mesin yang bergantung di kedua sisi sayap.

Dalam waktu bersamaan, dikatakan, DI juga tengah menyiapkan semua keperluan yang harus dipenuhi untuk pembuatan sertifikat terbang pesawat (N219 type certificate) bersama otoritas terkait, yakni Ditjen Perhubungan Udara.

“Penyelesaiannya memang mundur dari jadwal yang telah ditentukan, karena memang banyak hal harus dipersiapkan dengan kekuatan sendiri. Insya Allah, jika sertifikat terbang selesai Oktober 2017, tahun berikutnya N219 akan masuk tahapan produksi,” pungkas Palmana.

(Angkasa)


----------



## Nike

afiq0110 said:


> They said that indonesia is going to be an emerging market for jets... but yet... they decided to open their regional branch office in KL.... FTW...



They will end up like Black berry.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kalazan

^^
No...blackberry is quite exist in indonesia.

Don't buy dassault..they only give good news.


----------



## blacksaha69

Pakistani officials having a pictorial with an Indonesian made NC-212 for the Philippine Air Force.

There are reports saying that the company, PT Digantara was blacklisted by the DND procurement team due to delays. Hence, the payment problem and the possible revocation of the contract. Having this, a possibility of selling these NC-212 to another users arise. But one thing remains --will it still go to the inventory of the Phil. Air Force? The answer is that only time will tell about the outcome.


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesia, Iran considering cooperation in development of aircraft industry

Economy

October 1, 2016






Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia and the Islamic Republic of Iran are studying possibility of cooperation in the development of civil aircraft industry as currently Iran needs to renew a large number of its aircraft for civil aviation service. 

The Policy Study and Development Body (BPPK) of the Foreign Ministry said here on Friday, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) could study cooperation with the Iran Aircraft Manufacturing Industrial Company (HESA).
The cooperation possibility was an important point in the economic discussion during the visit of an Iranian government delegation to the state-owned aircraft factory PTDI in Bandung on Thursday. 
The visit by the Iranian delegation is part of the activities of 5th "Policy Research Consultation" (PRC) of Indonesia-Iran, between BPPK and the Institute for Political and International Studies (IPIS), a think tank of the Iranian Foreign Ministry held by Asia Africa Museum in Bandung. 
The Iranian delegates included Iranian Ambassador to Indonesia Valiollah Mohammadi and Vice President of IPIS Rasoul Mousavi. 
PRC is an annual activity of BPPK and IPIS to exchange views and information about position and foreign policy of the two countries - bilaterally, regionally and internationally. 
BPPK said after the implementation of "Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action" (JCPOA) on 16 January 2016, followed with the lifting of international economic sanction on Iran, that country needs many units of aircraft for civil aviation. 
The lifting of the economic sanctions on Iran opened an opportunity for Indonesia to develop closer cooperation with Iran, an oil rich country with a population of 80 million. 
Large purchase of aircraft by Iran has been widely reported by international mass media. Iran was reported signing a contract for the purchase of 100 units of Boeing air craft at a price of $17 billion in September 2016, and 118 units of Airbus aircraft valued at $25 billion in January, 2016. 
The U.S. finance ministry allowed the purchases by phases. 
Iran also is studying purchase of aircraft from the Brazilian aircraft maker Embraer.
Technology and Development Director of PTDI, Andi Alisjahbana, said PTDI, which already has international reputation as an aircraft maker has a big opportunity to sell aircraft to Iran. 
Propeller aircraft products of PTDI are suitable for domestic flights, Andi said. 
So far, PTDI has exported aircraft to various countries including Brunei Darussalam, Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines, South Korea, Pakistan, Turkey, the United Arab Emirates, Burkina Faso, Senegal, and Venezuela.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*PTDI Introduces N245 Aircraft*

03 Oktober 2016





N245 medium airlifter (all images : PTDI)

N245 aircraft designed by LAPAN Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional or National Institute of Aeronautics and Space, introduced by PT DI in its official website.

N245 is a further development of CN235 to accommodate 50 passengers, most suitable for commercial flight as feeder-liner to Jet aircraft or connecting between small airports. It is designed to comply with CASR 25 Transport Category.






N245 is the solution for the demanding requierements : short haul flights, spoke to spoke flights, special missions, combi versions, border cross flights, multi short-hop flights, charter flights, hub to spoke flights.






Cabin noise, stage length, design range at 48 pax, and operating cost per seat-nm of these aircraft could be illustrated in a graph.






N245 is a further development from CN235, the main differences are : engine, T Tail Shape, and removing ramp door.






Dash8-300 standard configuration have 50 seats capacity just like N245, meanwhile ATR42-600 can carry 48 passenegers and CN235-220C is able to carry 40 passengers.









N245 Flight Deck adopt the advanced glass cockpit technology system with high comfort for pilot and co-pilot. Therefore, it will guarantee flight safety and operation efficiency.

http://www.indonesian-aerospace.com/kiosk-web/n245.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

N245







http://www.koran-sindo.com/news.php?r=0&n=1&date=2016-10-09

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalazan

#Senegal private company.

*Senegal Jajaki Beli Pesawat PT Dirgantara*





Ketua Umum Kadin Indonesia, Rosan P Roeslani (memegang mik). (FOTO: MTVN/Eko Nordiansyah)

*Metrotvnews.com, London*: Ketua Kamar Dagang dan Industri Senegal Serigne Mboup yang juga pengusaha _assembling _mobil ingin membeli pesawat dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia guna mempermudah mobilisasi perusahaannya di negara tersebut.

Keinginan itu disampaikan saat bertemu dengan Ketua Umum Kadin Indonesia Rosan P Roeslani, di TEI 2016, Jiexpo, Kemayoran, demikian Kepala Fungsi Pensosbud KBRI Dakar-Senegal, Dimas Prihadi kepada _Antara _London, Sabtu, 15 Oktober.

Pertemuan dihadiri Dubes RI untuk Senegal, Mansyur Pangeran, dan Ketua Komite Tetap Afrika Kadin Indonesia, Mintardjo Halim, serta Direktur Eksekutif Kadin Indonesia, Dubes Jamtomo Rahardjo, dan Dubes Andradjati, mantan Dubes RI untuk Senegal.

Ketua Kadin Senegal hadir di TEI 2016 dalam rangka mengembangkan usahanya dengan perusahaan "Wings" dengan mengimpor produk sabun "So Klin" ke Senegal yang telah berlangsung selama lebih dari 15 tahun, dan menjajaki peluang usaha baru di berbagai bidang, antara lain, kelapa sawit, serta membeli pesawat dari PT. Dirgantara Indonesia.

Rosan menyatakan keinginan untuk memperkuat dan menjajaki berbagai peluang kerja sama di berbagai bidang dengan Kadin Senegal. Ia menyambut baik minat Kadin Senegal untuk menjajaki berbagai peluang kerja sama dan akan memfasilitasi agar semuanya berjalan dengan baik. Latar belakang agama, yakni kedua negara memiliki penduduk muslim di atas 90 persen, merupakan potensi dan peluang untuk menjalin kerja sama lebih erat di berbagai bidang.

Dalam kaitan ini, Ketua Kadin Senegal mengusulkan untuk dilakukannya kerja sama dengan Kadin Indonesia dalam rangka mempromosikan produk negeri ini dengan melaksanakan ekshbisi pameran dagang produk unggulan Indonesia di Senegal. Kadin Senegal akan memfasilitasi kegiatan tersebut dengan mengundang berbagai negara tetangga di kawasan Afrika Barat untuk hadir pada kegiatan tersebut.

Sementara itu Dubes RI untuk Senegal, Mansyur Pangeran, menyampaikan Senegal merupakan salah satu negara teraman dan _windows of democracy _di Afrika Barat. Selain Senegal, Dubes Mansyur Pangeran juga mewakili tujuh negara lainnya di wilayah Afrika Barat (Mali, Cabo Verde, Gambia, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Sierra Leone dan Pantai Gading) yang memiliki pasar potensial sebanyak 60 juta penduduk. Untuk itu ia berharap adanya aksi dan implementasi dari berbagai kesepakatan bisnis yang dijalin Indonesia dengan negara-negara tersebut.

Dubes Mansyur akan terus mendukung berbagai upaya dalam rangka meningkatkan nilai perdagangan Indonesia dengan negara-negara di Afrika Barat tersebut. Dalam kunjungannya di Indonesia, Ketua Kadin Senegal juga melakukan pertemuan dengan perwakilan dari PT. DI, yaitu Krisnan, Manajer Produk dan Jasa, Direktorat Niaga dan Benny Putranto, Direktorat Perdagangan.

Pertemuan tersebut membahas mengenai minat Ketua Kadin terhadap pesawat N 219 untuk transportasi udara jarak pendek. Manajer Produk dan Jasa, Krisnan, menyampaikan profil singkat dan keunggulan pesawat N 219, antara lain, berkapasitas 19 penumpang, dapat lepas landas dan mendarat di landasan 500 meter serta harga bersaing senilai USD6 juta per unit.

Namun, pesawat tersebut masih dalam tahap penyempurnaan dan akan dipasarkan pada 2018. Terkait hal tersebut, Ketua Kadin menginginkan agar dapat dikirim brosur dan detail lengkap pesawat tersebut sebagai bahan pertimbangan untuk membeli apabila telah dipasarkan.

(AHL)

Metronews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Wednesday, 19 October 2016, 00:10 WIB
*Indonesian aerospace company's products strengthen national defense system*
Red: Reiny Dwinanda






Technicians were finishing production process of the CN235 aircraft at the PT Dirgantara Indonesia's hangar, Bandung, West Java, Thursday (2/11). (Antara/Novrian Arbi)

REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, BANDUNG -- Aircrafts manufactured by the national aerospace company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), are meeting the needs of the domestic market, especially when it comes to strengthening the country's defenses. This was said by the President Director of PTDI, Budi Santoso.

In a special interview with Antara in Bandung, West Java on Tuesday, Budi said the PTDI is currently working on a number of aircraft production projects, including helicopters ordered by institutions in Indonesia and elsewhere. He explained that PTDI has completed work on CN235 and CN212 units ordered by the Indonesian Air Force and Navy.

Currently, the national aerospace company founded in 1976 under the name of PT. Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio (IPTN) is updating aerodynamic and avionics technologies of CN235 and CN212. "The PTDI's production is particularly addressed to strengthen the national defense system," Budi noted, adding that when it comes to the armament, the PTDI cooperates with the national military weapons manufacturing company, PT. Pindad.

Apart from meeting the domestic orders, the PTDI is also manufacturing CN235 ordered by Thailand and Senegal, as well as CN212 ordered by the Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam. The CN235 is a multipurpose aircraft with STOL (Short Take-Off and Landing) technology that allows it to take off and land on short runways (800 meters) and rough surface.

Its ramp door makes loading and unloading cargoes or troops easy, and, therefore, it can be used as a military aircraft or a means of civil transport. Among the PTDI's aircrafts delivered to the customers in the country were seven units of CN235 military transport version, five units of CN235 civil transport version and two units of NC212.

Additionally, one unit of CN235 civilian transport has also been sent to Venezuela and two units have been delivered to Thailand. Meanwhile, two units of the military transport version have been delivered to Burkina Faso, six units to the United Arab Emirates, seven units to South Korea and six units to Malaysia.

Sumber : Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

WEDNESDAY, 19 OCTOBER, 2016 | 10:10 WIB
*Indonesian Aviation Industry Developing Nicely: Minister*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Industry Minister Airlangga Hartanto said Indonesia’s aviation industry continues to develop and grow significantly, citing increasing air traffic of both passenger and cargo.

“The growth of domestic passengers has increased at an average of 15 percent per annum in the past ten years. Whereas the number of international passenger has risen by around 8 percent. In addition, Indonesia is the world’s third largest country in Asia in terms of aircraft purchase behind China and India,” Airlangga said in a press release on Wednesday.

Airlangga said that Indonesia also has the infrastructure to develop aviation industry. The National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) and state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) are developing N219 aircraft, which will be followed by the development of N245 and N270 aircrafts.

“PT DI has manufactured propeller-driven aircrafts and choppers in cooperation with Bell Helicopter and Eurocopter,” Airlangga said. Private aircraft company PT Region Aviasi Industri is also working on R80 aircraft with a capacity of 80 passengers, initiated by former Indonesian president B.J. Habibie.

Director General of Metal, Machinery, Mode of Transport and Electronics Industries, the Industry Ministry, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan said the ministry continues to push for aviation industry economic self-reliance. The Industry Ministry has initiated the establishment of Indonesia Aircraft and Component Manufacturer Association (INACOM).

On the other hand, according to Putu, Indonesia’s maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) industry has considerable potential, reaching US$1 billion as of 2014. The figure is expected to rise to US$2 billion by 2019.



*ANGELINA ANJAR SAWITRI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samudro_JOY

*Indonesia Restarts N219 Aircraft Production To Serve Routes To Isolated Areas*

03:21 PM, October 19, 2016





Indonesian N219 aircraft (Image PT Dirgantara)

The Indonesian National Aviation and Outer Space Institute (LAPAN) said small N219 aircraft would be produced next year to serve routes to isolated areas that could not be served by big aircraft in Indonesia.

"The design has been available. The target is that production of N219, a 19-seat aircraft would begin in 2017," head of LAPAN Prof Thomas Djamaluddin was quoted as saying by Indonesian Aerospace at a seminar, "International Seminar on Aerospace Science and Technology" (ISAST) in the tourist resort of Senggigi, regency of West Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara (NTB)

Earlier during the administration of President Soeharto, the country planned to produce 50-seat N250 aircraft, to serve flights to isolated areas.

However, the plan failed to come to reality as a result of the economic crisis in 1998 and the downfall later of the president, Thomas Djamaluddin said here on Tuesday.

In addition, producers of big bodied aircraft refused to support the Indonesian program fearing that small aircraft would be potential competitor for their products, hee said.

LAPAN, therefore, is asked again to design aircraft to serve routes to open isolated areas and the result is the N219 type.

"The plan to produce N219 is facing less competition, although there was still competition from other countries. We, however, are set to start production in 2017 that Indonesia could win the domestic market before competitors are coming," he said.

The N219 aircraft is a product of collaboration, first between LAPAN and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) and second collaboration between the two agencies was that LAPAN helped in making the design and PT DI, the aircraft maker in Bandung, would do the production.

Djamaluddin said N219 is designed for domestic use but he did not rule out exporting the aircraft to other countries as a number of countries like Laos and African countries have expressed interest in the aircraft after they were given details of the plan by Indonesian embassies.

"In the country, there are already airlines planning to use N219 aircraft to serve flights to isolated areas, which have no airport large enough to accommodate big bodied aircraft," he said.

*defenseworld(.)net/news/17406/Indonesia_Restarts_N219_Aircraft_Production_To_Serve_Routes_To_Isolated_Areas#.WAf5o8lxOM8*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

C295 for the Indonesian Police ready for 1st Industrial Flight Test from PT DI. Credit to Hindawan H.







Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-defence-forum.229571/page-848#ixzz4OMwZNHmQ

@mandala


----------



## afiq0110

My first attempft to post a topic... sorry if it was misplaced

 http://m.detik.com/finance/bursa-dan-valas/d-3332038/tahun-depan-garuda-indonesia-tambah-9-pesawat 

I wish we could demand for offset in this transaction


----------



## CountStrike

*Aerospace fulcrum and RI’s defense industry*

Connie Rahakundini Bakrie


Jakarta | Tue, November 1 2016 | 09:00 am


Since his inauguration, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has proclaimed a new paradigm of Indonesia as a “world maritime axis”. This vision, in fact, also moves Indonesia into the role of a global aerospace fulcrum, because the paradigm affects not only the Navy, but also the Air Force, which must shoulder increasingly complex and daunting responsibilities. 

The uphill challenges concern primarily the movement of troops and logistics, given that 21st century global politics have made Asia a pivot and transformed Indonesia’s waters and airspace into a primary lane of world trade, resources and military movement.

To turn the maritime axis concept into reality, the Indonesian Air Force should at least achieve a level of readiness, which includes technical skills, tactics, detection devices as well as the modernization of aircraft weaponry. 

Achieving capability and readiness targets is closely connected to self-reliance in the national defense industry, as mandated by Law No. 16/2012 on the Defense Industry, which stipulates state control over the manufacture, maintenance and procurement of primary weaponry systems.

It is fair to say, therefore, that the national aerospace defense industry should fulfill the needs of the Air Force in supporting its military operations.

Some constraints and bad habits stand in the way of reaching that goal, and they cannot be tolerated. A case in point was when the Air Force in 2004 conducted a study for a fixed wing propeller aircraft to match the performance of the C130 Hercules. The choice fell on the Spartan C27 J, but the Air Force instead acquired the CN 295, which was produced by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), in the name of buying the national product.

There is also a problem of contract default between PT DI and the Air Force. 

As of 2016, the former has delivered only seven of 16 Super Puma helicopters ordered by the latter in 1996.

We must also question PT DI’s fierce resistance against the planned procurement of an AugustaWestland 101 (AW-101) as a military transport helicopter despite a thorough study conducted by the Air Force. 

PT DI insisted that the Air Force should buy the Puma and Super Puma helicopter from Eurocopter, regardless of a series of accidents that saw European aviation authorities (EASA) issue an order to ground all Puma and Super Puma helicopters produced by the French company.

In fact, a series of accidents involving the Super Puma are obvious. 

In May 2012 a Super Puma made an emergency landing at sea due to a damaged lubricating system of its main gearbox. 

Previously, Super Puma aircraft crashed in Brunei in 1982, in Norway in 2001, in the UK in 2011 and in Hong Kong in 2013, which led to an investigation and suspension in the use of this type of helicopter.

The latest accident came in April 2016, when a Super Puma H225 LN-OJF crashed in the North Sea Gullfaks after its main rotor failed, killing all people onboard. The crash prompted the Norwegian Civil Aviation Authority (NCAA) and the British Civil Aviation Authority (BCAA) to issue a ban on the H225 variant. 

Armed forces in several countries, including Thailand and Malaysia, immediately grounded their Super Puma EC 275 Cougar fleet.

Therefore it makes sense if the Air Force chooses an alternative to the Super Puma. According to Air Force chief of staff Marshal Agus Suhartono, based on the needs and views of the Air Force and after assessing transport and operations, technology specifications and modernization needs, the performance and specifications of the AW-101 suit the requirements of the Air Force today and in the future.

Diversification is the keyword in context of a strong state being supported by a strong defense industry. It is clearly time for PT DI to improve its performance, because a healthy aviation industry should actually be able to produce aircraft, along with all the tools and spare parts, research, the transfer of technology as well as the system and organization.

Considering the AW-101 helicopter as an alternative is important given the role of PT DI as the driving force of development in the national defense industry. 

The closeness of PT DI and Airbus in the last 30 years has apparently caused the state company to overlook the modernization of technology, capability and independence.

The Air Force chief, as a commissioner of PT DI, has unequivocally stated his interpretation of the company’s capability, performance and real conditions, including in the latest case of the N-219 plane, which according to PT DI was in the rollout stage, while in fact it was still only a mock-up. When it comes to “technological transparency”, the public has the right to question PT DI’s accountability for the use of huge state budget funds for research and development to build the plane. 

The courage and assertiveness of the Air Force in choosing the AW-101 is something to be appreciated, because the military as the primary user of defense equipment is the most important element of the current government in realizing the aerospace fulcrum policy.
____________________________________
_
The writer is a member of the national advisory board of the Indonesian Air Power and Space Centre. The views expressed are her own._

The Jakarta Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*S. Korea, Indonesia to cooperate to sell aircraft globally*
2016/11/02 13:30


SEOUL, Nov. 2 (Yonhap) -- Korea Aerospace Industries Co., the country's sole aircraft manufacturer, said Wednesday it had signed an initial agreement with an Indonesian company to sell its products in the global market.

In the 2016 Indo Defence Expo and Forum set to run from Wednesday through Saturday in Jakarta, KAI and PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) agreed to carry out joint marketing to export aircraft in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Africa, KAI said in a statement.

"The two companies will expand their cooperation in passenger carriers, military aircraft and aerospace businesses," KAI Chief Executive and President Ha Sung-yong said in the statement.

Under the pact, KAI aims to export the KUH-1 Surion utility helicopters to Indonesia as its military is expected to gradually replace the aging fleet of 200 choppers. It will help the PTDI improve its aircraft maintenance capabilities, and the PTDI will help KAI win local projects in aircraft maintenance, repairs and operations, it said.

The two aircraft companies also plan to jointly develop unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and promote their aircraft in global markets through joint marketing, KAI said.







In this photo taken on Sept. 9, 2016, and provided by KAI, a Surion helicopter is about to take off as part of a demonstration during the DX Korea 2016 exhibition in Goyang, just north of Seoul. (Yonhap)

kyongae.choi@yna.co.kr

(END)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

CountStrike said:


> *Aerospace fulcrum and RI’s defense industry*
> 
> Connie Rahakundini Bakrie
> 
> Jakarta | Tue, November 1 2016 | 09:00 am
> 
> 
> Since his inauguration, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo has proclaimed a new paradigm of Indonesia as a “world maritime axis”. This vision, in fact, also moves Indonesia into the role of a global aerospace fulcrum, because the paradigm affects not only the Navy, but also the Air Force, which must shoulder increasingly complex and daunting responsibilities.
> 
> The uphill challenges concern primarily the movement of troops and logistics, given that 21st century global politics have made Asia a pivot and transformed Indonesia’s waters and airspace into a primary lane of world trade, resources and military movement.
> 
> To turn the maritime axis concept into reality, the Indonesian Air Force should at least achieve a level of readiness, which includes technical skills, tactics, detection devices as well as the modernization of aircraft weaponry.
> 
> Achieving capability and readiness targets is closely connected to self-reliance in the national defense industry, as mandated by Law No. 16/2012 on the Defense Industry, which stipulates state control over the manufacture, maintenance and procurement of primary weaponry systems.
> 
> It is fair to say, therefore, that the national aerospace defense industry should fulfill the needs of the Air Force in supporting its military operations.
> 
> Some constraints and bad habits stand in the way of reaching that goal, and they cannot be tolerated. A case in point was when the Air Force in 2004 conducted a study for a fixed wing propeller aircraft to match the performance of the C130 Hercules. The choice fell on the Spartan C27 J, but the Air Force instead acquired the CN 295, which was produced by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), in the name of buying the national product.
> 
> There is also a problem of contract default between PT DI and the Air Force.
> 
> As of 2016, the former has delivered only seven of 16 Super Puma helicopters ordered by the latter in 1996.
> 
> We must also question PT DI’s fierce resistance against the planned procurement of an AugustaWestland 101 (AW-101) as a military transport helicopter despite a thorough study conducted by the Air Force.
> 
> PT DI insisted that the Air Force should buy the Puma and Super Puma helicopter from Eurocopter, regardless of a series of accidents that saw European aviation authorities (EASA) issue an order to ground all Puma and Super Puma helicopters produced by the French company.
> 
> In fact, a series of accidents involving the Super Puma are obvious.
> 
> In May 2012 a Super Puma made an emergency landing at sea due to a damaged lubricating system of its main gearbox.
> 
> Previously, Super Puma aircraft crashed in Brunei in 1982, in Norway in 2001, in the UK in 2011 and in Hong Kong in 2013, which led to an investigation and suspension in the use of this type of helicopter.
> 
> The latest accident came in April 2016, when a Super Puma H225 LN-OJF crashed in the North Sea Gullfaks after its main rotor failed, killing all people onboard. The crash prompted the Norwegian Civil Aviation Authority (NCAA) and the British Civil Aviation Authority (BCAA) to issue a ban on the H225 variant.
> 
> Armed forces in several countries, including Thailand and Malaysia, immediately grounded their Super Puma EC 275 Cougar fleet.
> 
> Therefore it makes sense if the Air Force chooses an alternative to the Super Puma. According to Air Force chief of staff Marshal Agus Suhartono, based on the needs and views of the Air Force and after assessing transport and operations, technology specifications and modernization needs, the performance and specifications of the AW-101 suit the requirements of the Air Force today and in the future.
> 
> Diversification is the keyword in context of a strong state being supported by a strong defense industry. It is clearly time for PT DI to improve its performance, because a healthy aviation industry should actually be able to produce aircraft, along with all the tools and spare parts, research, the transfer of technology as well as the system and organization.
> 
> Considering the AW-101 helicopter as an alternative is important given the role of PT DI as the driving force of development in the national defense industry.
> 
> The closeness of PT DI and Airbus in the last 30 years has apparently caused the state company to overlook the modernization of technology, capability and independence.
> 
> The Air Force chief, as a commissioner of PT DI, has unequivocally stated his interpretation of the company’s capability, performance and real conditions, including in the latest case of the N-219 plane, which according to PT DI was in the rollout stage, while in fact it was still only a mock-up. When it comes to “technological transparency”, the public has the right to question PT DI’s accountability for the use of huge state budget funds for research and development to build the plane.
> 
> The courage and assertiveness of the Air Force in choosing the AW-101 is something to be appreciated, because the military as the primary user of defense equipment is the most important element of the current government in realizing the aerospace fulcrum policy.
> ____________________________________
> _
> The writer is a member of the national advisory board of the Indonesian Air Power and Space Centre. The views expressed are her own._
> 
> The Jakarta Post



It would be better to change the name of PTDI to PT Airbus Indonesia ... So, its position will be "clear" ...


----------



## rondo.royal2

lebih memaluan lagi proton mengganti nama suzuki ertiga dg nama proton ertiga dan logo suzuki dihilangkan diganti logo proton ,impornya dari pabrik suzuki indomobil sales (SIS) cikarang ,indonesia .dalam bentuk CKD (completely knock down )

It would be better to change
The name of proton holdings bhd to suzuki .

So ,its position will be " clear "

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UMNOPutra

rondo.royal2 said:


> lebih memaluan lagi proton mengganti nama suzuki ertiga dg nama proton ertiga dan logo suzuki dihilangkan diganti logo proton ,impornya dari pabrik suzuki indomobil sales (SIS) cikarang ,indonesia .dalam bentuk CKD (completely knock down )
> 
> It would be better to change
> The name of proton holdings bhd to suzuki .
> 
> So ,its position will be " clear "



Any progress on your N219? I am affraid that its destiny will be similar with your N250 ...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rugged design for regional development [INDODEF16-D2]
_PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Hall D, Stand 039) is showing a model of its latest regional airliner design. The N245 is a derivative of the CN235 utility transport that is being developed as a 54-seat passenger carrier. It is intended to fill the niche between the 19-seat N219, which was developed from the NC212 light transport, and larger airliners._






As with the N219, the N245’s military transport roots provide it with the capability to operate from short, unpaved runways in rugged terrain. Its primary role would be to ferry passengers between outlying areas and regional centres, from where they could join the main air transport network. Most of the sectors would be short, with the N245 optimised to undertake multiple flights before refuelling.

PTDI already has a production line for the CN235, and while much of the N245’s structure remains similar, there are notable changes. The most visually obvious is the adoption of a T-tail, while the cabin would also lose the military aircraft’s rear loading ramp.

The cabin is slightly longer, allowing more seats to be fitted. Power is provided by a pair of turboprops in the 2050kW (2,750shp) class. It has been reported that the Pratt & Whitney PW127 has been selected rather than the General Electric CT7 of the CN235.

With a maximum take-off weight of 18,300kg (40,345 lb), the N245 offers a 5,500kg (12,125 lb) payload. It can take off from a 1,000m (3,280ft) strip and land in 720m (2,362ft). The pressurised cabin permits flight at up to 7,620m (25,000ft). With 54 passengers aboard it has a range of 600nm (1,111km).

The N245 is destined to compete in the same sector as the Bombardier Dash 8-Q300 and ATR 42, PTDI claiming a five per cent reduction in operating costs over the latter, while offering a wider cabin than either. Low cabin noise levels are a design target, and the aircraft is equipped with an advanced ‘glass’ cockpit.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65176/rugged-design-for-regional-development-indodef16-d2_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rondo.royal2

UMNOPutra said:


> Any progress on your N219? I am affraid that its destiny will be similar with your N250 ...



any progress on your razakSAT-2 ? which is expected to be launched by the end of 2015, i am affraid that its destiny will be similar with your razakSAT-1... .

FYI
the launch was initially planned for late 2005 but due to the long delays,The RazakSat -1 spacecraft was launched on July 14, 2009. The operational lifespan of RazakSAT-1 is three years. But the RazakSAT-1 satellite failed to function fully on August 30, 2010, a year and sixteen days from launch date. 

the remote sensing satellite was designed to “capture images within 1km accuracy” but “an image of an area in Sungai Buloh and Subang missed by 37km and captured Kuala Selangor.” 

state-owned Astronautic Technology Sdn Bhd (ATSB), which operates RazakSAT, lost RM10.89 million in 2009, of which RM7.7 million went towards insurance premiums for the faulty satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Rugged transport to fly soon [INDODEF16-D3]

_PT Dirgantara Indonesia expects to fly the first prototype of its N219 19-seat airliner/utility transport around the end of the year. The aircraft was rolled out at PTDI’s Bandung facility in November 2015. A second flying prototype is due to fly early next year. PTDI has also constructed an airframe for static tests and one for fatigue tests. Certification by Indonesia’s civil aviation authority is due at the end of 2017._







Equipped with a Garmin G1000 avionics suite and powered by two 634kW (850shp) Pratt & Whitney PT6A-42 turboprops driving Hartzell four-bladed propellers, the N219 has a maximum take-off weight of 7,030kg (15,500 lb). The aircraft’s stall speed is just 59kt. Combined with the sturdy fixed undercarriage, this makes it highly suitable for both civilian and military use throughout Indonesia’s remote islands and mountainous regions, notably in Papua. Take-off run is estimated to be 393m (1,290ft) and landing run 492m (1,617ft).As a true utility transport, the N219 is aimed at a variety of roles, its unobstructed 1.7 x 1.8m (5.6 x 5.9ft) cabin offering class-leading width. In passenger transport form, the N219 can carry 19 in a 2+1 arrangement, while it can also be fitted with paratroop-style seats for 21 soldiers.

As a cargo transport it can accommodate three D2 containers or pallets loaded through the large aft door.Other roles envisioned for the type include medical evacuation (with room for eight stretchers), and special mission duties.

_http://www.janes.com/article/65247/rugged-transport-to-fly-soon-indodef16-d3_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

Story from South Korea... a look into Indonesia and Korea's collaboration in KFX/IFX project


Currently there are 70 Indonesian engineers working in Korea for KFX/IFX and more up to 200 Indonesian engineers are expected to join the project until 2021.

Indonesian engineers are involved in the whole process from designing to production. Some are assigned as team leader for their respective task.

Indonesian engineers are expected to return in 2026 to start build IFX at home.

====





_*ENDRO S EFENDI - Sacheon, Korea Selatan*_

“Assalamualaikum…,” sapa para pria yang mengenakan jaket bertuliskan KAI itu secara serempak. Mereka menyambut 13 wartawan dari Persatuan Wartawan Indonesia (PWI), yang mendapat kesempatan berkunjung ke pabrik pembuatan pesawat milik KAI ini.

Sapaan salam itu sontak seperti tetesan air di tengah padang pasir. Maklum, sudah hampir lima hari sebelumnya, para wartawan harus membiasakan diri mendengarkan sapaan “Anyeonghaseo”. Entah pagi, siang, atau malam, sapaannya selalu sama.

Suasana hangat dan akrab pun sangat terasa, ketika para wartawan bersalaman dengan para insinyur dari PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) yang kini sedang ‘mondok’ di KAI.

Gatot Mulia Pribadi, kepala insinyur PT DI yang didaulat mewakili para tenaga ahli pesawat dari Indonesia ini menyampaikan, kerja sama dengan KAI sudah dilakukan sejak 2011 – 2012 dimulai dengan pengembangan teknologi.

“Kemudian sekarang dilanjutkan dengan pengembangan rekayasa dan produksi,” ujarnya. Bahkan nantinya akan dibuat sistem pelatihan, termasuk melatih pilot dan perawatan pesawat. Targetnya, akan dibuat enam prototipe pesawat yang akan dites, dievaluasi dan disertifikasi internasional.

“Kami beruntung, karena benar-benar terlibat di semua area pembuatan pesawat,” ucapnya.

Saat ini, sudah 70 insinyur PT DI berada di KAI. Hingga akhir 2016 diharapkan ada 90 insinyur yang dikirim ke KAI, dan hingga 2021 ditargetkan terus bertambah menjadi 200 orang.

“Setelah 10 tahun nanti diharapkan bisa alih teknologi dan akan dapat satu prototipe. Nantinya sampai 2026, para insinyur partisipan ini akan pulang ke Indonesia dan akan mengembangkan pesawat tempur sendiri,” bebernya.

Para insinyur Indonesia yang terlibat dalam proyek ini bervariasi, dari mulai usia di bawah 30 tahun, hingga yang senior, termasuk ada 8 wanita yang turut serta. Mereka umumnya lulusan S2 bahkan S3 teknik dari luar negeri.

Berhubung penempatan para insinyur di negara ini cukup lama, maka beberapa insinyur sengaja memboyong keluarganya ke Korea Selatan.

Dijelaskan Gatot, kerja sama Indonesia dan Korea Selatan ini adalah untuk menggarap pembuatan pesawat tempur canggih bertajuk Korea Fighter Xperiment/Indonesia Fighter Xperiment (KFX/IFX), yang digadang-gadang mampu menjawab keperluan pertahanan udara pada dua dasawarsa mendatang.

Semula, dari sisi Korea Selatan, Turki juga diajak bergabung untuk membangun pesawat tempur bermesin dua yang diklaim bisa menandingi F-35 atau malah F-22 Raptor. Namun kemudian, Turki meninggalkan Korea Selatan, sehingga kini Indonesia yang menjadi partner negeri ginseng tersebut.

Pesawat jet tempur KFX ini sebenarnya proyek Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF). Proyek ini dimotori Presiden Korea Kim Dae Jung, Maret 2001 yang diharapkan menggantikan pesawat F-4D/E Phantom II dan F-5E/F Tiger. Jika dibandingkan F-16, KFX diproyeksi memiliki radius serang lebih tinggi 50 persen, sistim avionic lebih baik serta kemampuan anti radar (stealth).

Dalam kerja sama ini, Pemerintah Korea menanggung 60 persen biaya pengembangan pesawat. Sisanya KAI menanggung 20 persen dan kemudian pemerintah Indonesia berkontribusi 20 persen. Dari kontribusi ini, Indonesia akan mendapatkan 50 pesawat yang mempunyai kemampuan tempur melebih F-16, sementara 150 pesawat untuk Korea Selatan.

Konon, total biaya pengembangan selama 10 tahun untuk membuat prototype pesawat itu diperkirakan menghabiskan dana USD 6 miliar. Pemerintah Indonesia menyiapkan dana tak kurang USD 1,2 miliar.

Penandatanganan kerja sama dua negara ini sudah dilakukan 15 Juli 2010 dan diharapkan Indonesia kelak bisa mengembangkan pesawat tempur dari proses alih teknologi ini.

Teknologi yang digunakan dalam pesawat jet tempur IFX dan KFX mirip dengan pesawat siluman F-22 buatan Amerika Serikat. Artinya, secara struktur, pesawat buatan Dirgantara Indonesia ini memiliki teknologi stealth atau teknologi siluman seperti dimiliki pesawat generasi 5. Setidaknya, hingga proyek ini selesai, Indonesia akan memiliki 50 pesawat IFX. Selanjutnya mulai 2026 bisa memproduksi IFX sendiri.

Lalu mengapa PT DI sampai kerja sama dengan KAI? “Selama ini Indonesia hanya pengalaman untuk membuat pesawat komersial, sama sekali tidak ada pengalaman membuat untuk pesawat tempur dengan kecepatan sampai 600 km per jam,” beber Gatot Mulia Pribadi, kepala insinyur PT DI kepada rombongan PWI yang berkesempatan mengunjunginya di Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI).

Kelak ditargetkan, Indonesia bisa membuat satu pesawat tempur setiap satu bulan. Kerja sama membuat pesawat tempur dengan negara lain, menurutnya adalah kesempatan langka.

“Di Amerika, yang bisa bekerja di industri pesawat hanya warga negara mereka sendiri, tidak boleh ada warga asing,” tuturnya. Sementara Korea Selatan memberikan akses yang sangat terbuka dan luas melalui kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur ini.

Untuk urusan pesawat komersial, menurut dia, Indonesia tidak perlu diragukan. Bahkan nama BJ Habibie menjadi jaminan, termasuk sangat dikenal di dalam industri penerbangan di Korea Selatan.

Indonesia merupakan pembeli pesawat terbanyak buatan Korea Selatan. Sejak 2010, total sudah 131 pesawat diproduksi KAI. Dari jumlah ini, 16 pesawat di antaranya sudah dikirimkan ke Indonesia untuk jenis T 50 Golden Eagle. Saat pengiriman ke Indonesia, yakni ke Pangkalan Udara Marsma Iswahdyudi, pesawat tempur itu sempat singgah ke Bandara Sepinggan Balikpapan untuk mengisi bahan bakar.

Lantas, dari mana Korea Selatan memiliki teknologi membuat pesawat tempur? Menurut Director & Head KFX Cooperation Departement KAI, JL Jo, ini berawal dari pihak industri pesawat tempur Amerika Serikat, Lockheed Martin yang mempercayakan kerja sama pembuatan pesawat tempur F 16 dengan Korea Selatan. Sejak 1992, ada 140 pesawat F 16 yang dibuat negara ini. Sebenarnya tidak hanya Korea Selatan yang dipercaya, namun juga Jepang dan Taiwan. “Tapi sampai sekarang, hanya kami yang meneruskan pembuatan pesawat. Jepang dan Taiwan tidak meneruskan,” tuturnya.

Dikatakan, KAI sangat fokus membuat pesawat tempur karena menyesuaikan kondisi negara yang kecil. “Kalau Indonesia memang cocok mengembangkan pesawat penumpang,” kata JL Jo.

Tak hanya pesawat, Korea Selatan juga berharap Indonesia membeli helikopter produksinya yang diberi nama Surion, yang diklaim sangat tangguh untuk patroli udara, termasuk untuk medis. Helikopter dua awak itu bisa mengangkut 18 penumpang sipil atau 9 tentara dengan peralatan lengkap.

Perusahaan ini juga menawarkan jika Indonesia memerlukan peluncuran satelit, bisa dilakukan di negaranya dan diklaim bisa menghemat anggaran hingga 20 persen.

Terkait pengembangan KFX/IFX, JL Jo mengakui, kualitas insinyur dari PT DI yang dikirimkan ke KAI sangat mumpuni. “Mereka memang orang-orang terbaik. Bahkan mereka jadi leader di tim kami,” sebutnya.

Ia berharap, nantinya pesawat tempur hasil kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan itu bisa memperkaya tentara Indonesia. “Kekuatan tentara itu sangat penting untuk menunjukkan kekuatan sebuah negara. Indonesia selama ini kuat, salah satunya dari tentara yang hebat,” ulasnya.

Dalam kunjungan itu, Kaltim Post mendapat kesempatan melihat dari dekat proses pembuatan pesawat tempur dan helikopter Surion. Sayangnya area ini sangat ketat hingga tidak diperbolehkan mengambil gambar. Terlihat, beberapa pesawat tempur yang sedang dibuat untuk pesanan Iran dan Filipina. Itu terlihat dari logo bendera yang terpasang di ekor pesawat. Untungnya ketika berada di luar pabrik, pihak perusahaan memperbolehkan para wartawan foto dengan salah satu pesawat yang sudah siap terbang.

Di seberang lokasi pabrik ini, terlihat landasan pacu. Sesekali ada dua bahkan tiga pesawat bermanuver di atas udara.

Uniknya landasan pacu itu dipisahkan oleh jalan raya. Sehingga sesekali pihak perusahaan harus menyalakan lampu lalu lintas, untuk menyeberangkan pesawat dari pabrik menuju landasan pacu.

“Kadang-kadang ini jadi hiburan tersendiri, pengguna jalan raya berhenti hanya karena ada pesawat lewat,” ujar JL Jo sembari tersenyum lebar.

KAI hingga kini juga dipercaya membuat bagian rangka sayap pesawat Airbus 350. Kaltim Post sempat diajak berkunjung ke lokasi pabrik pembuatan rangka sayap pesawat yang hampir 99 persen dilakukan oleh mesin itu. Terlihat, bahan rangka sayap yang terbuat dari bahan alumunium dipadu dengan lithium itu diolah dengan cermat dan teliti oleh mesin. Bahan bongkahan yang awalnya memiliki berat 3 ton itu, akhirnya menghasilkan rangka sayap dengan berat hanya 80 kilogram saja.

Pabrik tersebut beroperasi 24 jam. Sama dengan waktu yang diperlukan untuk membuat satu rangka sayap pesawat yakni 24 jam. Tak hanya Airbus, Boeing juga mempercayakan pembuatan rangka sayap pesawat buatannya, ke KAI. Terhitung sejak 2010 perusahaan ini mendapat kepercayaan dari perusahaan pesawat Eropa tersebut. (*/udi)

http://berau.prokal.co/read/news/46395-bareng-pt-di-korea-kembangkan-pesawat-tempur-terbaru.html
http://berau.prokal.co/read/news/46408-kelak-tiap-bulan-indonesia-bisa-buat-satu-pesawat-tempur.html


.


----------



## skyhigh88

Wartawan gak tau bedain bendera iraq dan iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Lapan Bakal Punya Laboratorium Antariksa di NTT
*




ILUSTRASI (Foto: beritahati)
*TIMESINDONESIA, KUPANG* – Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) memantau kesiapan lokasi pusat pembangunan teknologi keantariksaan di Tilong, Kecamatan Kupang Tengah, Kabupaten Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur (NTT).

"Tim dari Lapan sudah melihat kesiapan lokasi pusat pembangunan teknologi keantariksaan di Tilong, sesuai hasil kajian yang dilakukan pihak Lapan ternyata lokasi di Tilong sangat strategis sebagai pusat pembangunan teknologi keantariksaan," ujar Stefanus Baha, Kabag Humas Pemkab Kupang, Senin (7/11/2016) di Oelamasi.

Ia berdasarkan rencana dari pihak Lapan, pembangunan pusat laboratorium antariksa di Tilong akan berlangsung pada 2017 mendatang. 

Pemkab Kupang telah menyiapkan lahan seluas 10 hektar sebagai lokasi pembangunannya.

"Termasuk jalan raya ke Tilong telah dibangun pemerintah Kabupaten Kupang sebagai bentuk dukungan terhadap pembangunan laboratorium antariksa di Tilong," jelasnya.

Nantinya, laboratorium ini akan menjadi pusat penelitian bagi mahasiswa Indonesia maupun luar negeri yang ingin melakukan penelitian tentang keantariksaan.

Ia berharap, dengan berdirinya pusat keantariksaan, Kawasan Tilong ini dapat menjadi pusat promosi potensi daerah Kabupaten Kupang. 

"Semua potensi unggulan daerah ini dipamerkan di lokasi itu, karena para peneliti dari berbagai penjuru dunia akan datang ke Tilong untuk kepentingan penelitian antariksa," harapnya.

Selain membangun laboratorium antariksa, Lapan akan membangun pusat observatorium nasional di pegunungan Timau, Kabupaten Kupang yang menelan anggaran sebesar Rp 8 triliun.

"Program pembangunan observatorium dan pusat pembangunan teknologi keantariksaan ini merupakan proyek raksasa yang dilakukan Lapan di Kabupaten Kupang. Program pembangunan ini akan menjadi momentum percepatan pembangunan di Kabupaten Kupang, sehingga rencana yang dilakukan Lapan ini ditangapi secara serius pemerintah daerah ini," paparnya. 


http://m.timesindonesia.co.id/read/...kal-punya-laboratorium-antariksa-di-ntt/#!-_-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia’s Latest Regional Airliner Project Taking Shape*
by David Donald
- November 9, 2016, 10:31 AM




Indonesia’s principal aircraft maker, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), has unveiled its latest regional airliner project, the N245. Although the company provided information on the program at the 2015 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA), it revealed more details and a model at the Indo Defense show held November 2 to 5 in Jakarta.

Based on the CN235 medium utility transport that PTDI co-developed with Airbus Defense and Space (CASA), the N245 features a T-tail and Pratt & Whitney PW127 turboprops rather than the General Electric CT7s used in the CN235. The N245 shares much of its structure with the CN235 and would be built on the same production line at PTDI’s Bandung factory. It is slightly longer and lacks a rear cargo loading ramp, allowing for the installation of up to 54 passenger seats.

Intended to fill the niche between the smaller N219 and larger airliners, the N245 would serve as a feeder airliner that can ferry passengers between outlying areas and regional centers with access to mainstream transport links. Its military transport roots would provide it with the capability to operate from short, unpaved runways in rugged terrain, and its design would allow it to undertake multiple short sectors between refuelings. With a maximum takeoff weight of 40,345 pounds, the N245 would carry a payload of 12,125 pounds, take off from a 3,280-foot airstrip and land on a strip as short as 2,360 feet. The pressurized cabin would allow for flight at up to 25,000 feet and range with 54 passengers extends to 600 nautical miles.

Destined to compete with the Bombardier Q300 and ATR 42, the N245 would offer a 5 percent reduction in operating costs over the ATR 42, and a wider, more spacious cabin than either of its competitors. PTDI expects to receive funding for two flying prototypes as part of a national aerospace program overseen by Lapan, the national institute for aeronautics and space. However, the company has not given a time frame for first flight and certification.

Meanwhile, PTDI is preparing to fly the first prototype of the N219 19-seat airliner/utility transport around the end of the year. Rolled out in November 2015, it was due to have flown this summer, but delays with the supply of some components have hindered progress. A second aircraft nears completion and should fly early next year. Single examples of static and ground test airframes have already begun trials. PTDI expects certification at the end of 2017.

Equipped with a Garmin G1000 avionics suite and powered by two 850-shp Pratt & Whitney PT6A-42 turboprops driving Hartzell four-blade propellers, the N219 traces its design from the Airbus/PTDI NC212 light transport, offering a very short field length and sturdy undercarriage that suits operations from the short, semi-prepared strips that serve Indonesia’s remote island and mountain communities.

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...latest-regional-airliner-project-taking-shape

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kalazan

THURSDAY, 10 NOVEMBER, 2016 | 07:34 WIB

Two U.S. Aerospace Companies Builds Factory in Bandung

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta *- Two United States defense technology companies, Jabil Defense & Aerospace and UTC Aerospace System built a factory in Bandung City. Their total investment is valued up to Rp 2.1 trillion.

“It’s located in Soekarno Hatta Street (Gempol) across West Java’s Provincial Police command,” Ridwan Kamil said on Wednesday, November 9, 2016.

He added that the factory, owned by the two companies, has already entered its construction phase. “(It’s) not a blue collar factory, but a white collar. The value of their investments, Jabil Rp 1.3 trillion and UTC Rp 800 billion,” Ridwan added.

The local government is negotiating a plan for the two companies to absorb 70 percent of Indonesian local labor force. “It’s just an affirmative policy so that their workers are Bandung citizens. They say they can do 100 percent,” Ridwan said.

He added that both of the companies were willing to build a factory in Bandung because of the quality of local Bandung workers. “The investment value is enormous because of the foreign company’s faith in Bandung’s human resources and investment quality. Other than that, the history of Pindad and PTDI (shows) Bandung workers are used to producing technological products,” Ridwan Kamil said.

*PUTRA PRIMA PERDANA*

tempo.co

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*





Indonesia Gearing Up*




A member of Indonesia’s military personnel walks past a picture of a Sukhoi jet ghter during Indo Defence Expo in Jakarta. Reuters




JAKARTA (Reuters) – From rescue helicopters to air surveillance equipment, defense manufacturers jostled in Jakarta last week to claim one of the region’s biggest prizes: a slice of Indonesia’s shopping list as the country updates its aging air and sea security capability.


While it is not part of the dispute over claims in the South China Sea, Indonesia objects to China’s claim to waters around the Natuna Islands and has been ramping up military exercises and patrols in the region.


At this year’s annual defense gathering, only weeks after the largest Indonesian exercise to date off the Natuna archipelago, corridors were jammed and industry executives reported one of their busiest years at a time of high interest across the region after a lull of over five years.


Indonesia, which faced a US arms embargo until just over a decade ago, has yet to nail down a winner for the highest profile item on its wish list – a squadron of jets to replace its aging Northrop F-5 fighters, as talks continue with Russia to buy Sukhoi Su-35 jets.


Rival contenders for the deal include the Saab Gripen combat jet, the Eurofighter Typhoon and Lockheed Martin’s F-16s, according to industry stakeholders. Most offers include the jets and industrial cooperation.


Indonesian President Joko Widodo had promised to double the country’s defense budget, clean up procurement and modernize its aging military equipment. Since he took office, the country’s total defense spending has jumped about 26 percent – though next year should actually see a slight dip to 108 trillion rupiah ($8.3 billion).


Much of the effort, as with other countries in the region, includes a push to bring skills to Indonesia through joint ventures and partnerships, like a deal with South Korea which analysts initially said could cost up to $8 billion, to develop a mid-level fighter jet program.


Korea Aerospace Industries said it is working with Indonesia’s state-owned aerospace company Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) on joint marketing efforts, as well as a drone development program for surveillance.


French defense firm Thales said it was getting interest in its air defense offerings, after selling to Malaysia last year, as other countries consider how to upgrade existing technology with lasers to improve accuracy.


Indonesia will also seek to upgrade its heavy-lift helicopters and the annual show saw Boeing promoting additional Apache helicopters and its Chinook. Indonesia has already ordered eight AH-64E Apache helicopters.


http://www.khmertimeskh.com/news/31704/indonesia-gearing-up/









*IAe ready to deliver two NC212i transports to Philippine*

Indonesian Aerospace (IAe), also known as Dirgantara Indonesia, has completed the production of two NC212i tactical transport aircraft due for delivery to the Philippines air force in 2017.

The airframer made the disclosure following a visit to its Bandung factory by the chief of the Philippines air force.

IAe adds that it hopes to get EASA certification for Bandung-produced NC212i aircraft within the next few months.

Besides the Philippines, IAe is also building three NC212i for Vietnam.

In April 2013, Airbus Defence & Space (then Airbus Military) entered a deal with IAe to develop the type, an upgraded version of the C212 tactical transport. The two companies first announced plans for the NC212i in November 2012.

The aircraft offers new digital avionics and a new autopilot. The civilian variant will have a capacity for up to 28 passengers, compared with 25 for the C212.

The NC212i is powered by two Honeywell TPE331 turboprops.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...eliver-two-nc212i-transports-to-phili-431223/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Airbus and GigaSat Partner to Provide Milsatcom to Indonesia*
By Juliet Van Wagenen | November 10, 2016 | Asia-Pacific, Government, Regional, Satellite News Feed, ST Briefs




_The Skynet 5A satellite, launched in March 2007, provides secure beyond line of sight communications to the U.K. Ministry of Defense. Photo: Airbus Defence and Space_

[Via Satellite 11-10-2016] *Airbus Defence and Space* has signed *GigaSat* to its channel partner program for Skynet services in a partnership that will enable Gigasat to provide Skynet 5 military satcom services to its Indonesian customer base. GigaSat will be offering Skynet services as part of their mobile and fly-away communications portfolio, to *Indonesian Defence Forces* operating within the Asia-Pacific region.

After moving the Skynet 5A satellite from 6 degrees east to 95 degrees east in 2015 to provide global X-band and Ultra-High Frequency (UHF) coverage in the Asia-Pacific, Airbus Defence and Space is working with service providers to develop new partnerships to deliver highly Skynet military satellite communication services to the region.

Airbus owns and operates the Skynet X-band satellite constellation of eight satellites and the ground network to provide all Beyond Line of Sight (BLOS) communications to the *U.K. Ministry of Defence*. The contract also allows other *NATO* and allied governments to use the Skynet system to augment their existing services.

http://www.satellitetoday.com/gover...-gigasat-partner-provide-milsatcom-indonesia/




*Indonesian Fighter Requirements Aired at Local Show*
by David Donald




_Indonesia has a 20-percent stake in co-development of the KF-X/IF-X fighter with South Korea. (Photo: David Donald)
_

Indonesia has outlined a need for up to 200 new fighters over the next 15 years to meet its minimum force ambitions. Most pressing is the need to replace No. 14 Squadron’s elderly Northrop F-5E/Fs, and funding has been allocated for that in the current (2015-2019) five-year spending plan. Although selection of the Sukhoi Su-35 has been “announced,” no contract has been signed, and Western manufacturers have good reason to believe that it is still an open competition.

Apart from the merits and costs of the aircraft themselves, an important consideration is Indonesia’s Law 16, which calls for the development of the country’s own aerospace/defense industry and governs the conditions under which foreign companies can compete, including the need to provide 35 percent of the contract value in direct offsets and 50 percent indirectly.

At the Indodefence show in Jakarta this week Eurofighter, Lockheed Martin and Saab outlined their offers. Eurofighter, represented by Airbus, is offering the latest AESA-equipped Typhoon and is emphasizing its swing-role capability. This year Airbus celebrates 40 years of collaboration with Indonesia’s airframer, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), which has resulted in licensed production and co-development of helicopters and transport aircraft. Airbus sees an industrial share in the Typhoon program as a logical next step, and could even set up a final assembly line at PTDI’s Bandung facility if selected.

Lockheed Martin is proposing the supply of 16 F-16V Block 72s, powered by the Pratt & Whitney F100 for commonality with Indonesia’s existing F-16s. These comprise early F-16A/Bs and the more recent delivery of former U.S. Air Force F-16C/D Block 25s refurbished to Block 52 standard. The U.S. government submitted a response to Indonesia’s request for information earlier this year, including significant offset proposals involving co-production and technology transfer, as well as the establishment of a systems engineering center of excellence at Bandung.

Saab’s offer is currently based on the supply of 14 Gripen C/D MS20s, and the Swedish company says it can begin deliveries 12 months after contract signature. The MS20 version entered Swedish air force service earlier this year, and is the first fighter to become operational with the MBDA Meteor long-range air-to-air missile. Saab plans to involve PTDI engineers in production from the start, initially in Sweden but then moving step-by-step to Bandung, with the aim of having the last aircraft built entirely in Indonesia.

All three Western fighter builders include technology transfer in their proposals that may help Indonesia, and PTDI in particular, meet its development commitments to the KF-X/IF-X 4.5-generation fighter being developed with South Korea. Jakarta holds a 20-percent stake in the project, which is being led by Korea’s DAPA (defense acquisition program administration) with Korea Aerospace Industries as the industrial lead.

The KF-X/IF-X entered the preliminary design phase on December 28 last year, which is to be completed in the second quarter of 2018. A prototype is slated to fly in 2021 or 2022, with deliveries planned for around 2025. Korea has a requirement for more than 100 KF-Xs, while Indonesia will initially take at least 50 IF-Xs. There are minor systems differences between the two.

On May 26 this year DAPA announced that the General Electric F414-GE-400 is the preferred engine type, and there are several other key systems to be selected from foreign suppliers. At the Indodefence show, Leonardo was promoting the ES-05 Raven AESA radar, with associated infrared search and track and IFF equipment, for the new fighter. Meanwhile, Saab is proposing the new fighter radar that it launched at the ADEX show in Seoul late last year. This is the world’s first such system to employ GaN (gallium nitride) transmit/receive modules. This sensor also forms part of Saab’s Gripen bid for India.

In other news from Indodefence, ShinMaywa of Japan reported that it is close to signing a deal with Indonesia for three US-2i amphibians for rescue, firefighting and disaster-relief operations. The deal surfaced during a visit to Tokyo last March by Indonesia’s President Joko Widodo, during which the nations signed an MoU covering defense cooperation. If concluded as expected next year, the deal would mark the first major sale of Japanese defense equipment since an export ban was lifted in 2014.

Leonardo reported that a single Airbus/PTDI CN235MPA twin turboprop has recently entered service with the Indonesian air force equipped with its SAGE electronic support measures equipment, the first application of this system to a large fixed-wing aircraft. The installation was engineered by U.S. company Integrated Surveillance and Defense, and was undertaken by PTDI.

Local company PT Indo Pacific Communication and Defence is to deliver an unmanned version of the LH Aviation LH-10 Ellipse to the Indonesian air force for evaluation as a Male UAV before the end of the year. The French-designed Ellipse was unveiled in its LHD optionally piloted form at the Paris Air Show in June last year. Indonesia’s Lapan (national institute of aeronautics and space) has also envisioned a Male UAV based on the German Ecarys ES-15 motor-glider, a manned example of which is being evaluated in-country, known as the LSA


http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-n...onesian-fighter-requirements-aired-local-show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rondo.royal2

woyy maap salah kamar , maklum newbie

citra satelit A1 LAPAN , dibawah ini wilayah singapore






pelabuhan hamburg ,germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*PT. GMF (Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia) and PT. MMF (Merpati Maintenance Facility) have signed a five year agreement on joint operation.*
_Saturday, 12 November 2016_

Joint operation is aiming to enlarge domestic share in MRO business in Indonesia.

Planes operating in Indonesia are no longer have to do MRO oversea.

SURABAYA, KOMPAS.com - PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia (GMF) dan PT Merpati Maintenance Facility (MMF) menandatangani joint operation untuk meraih pangsa pasar perawatan pesawat yang sebagian besar lebih masih dikuasai perusahaan asing.

Direktur Utama GMF, Juliandra Nurtjahjo mengatakan kerja sama meliputi pekerjaan penerbangan umum seperti maintenance, repair and overhaul untuk airframe, engine dan komponen pesawat Cessna 172/152, Twin Otter, Casa 212, Cessna Caravan 208/206.

"GMF dan MMF memiliki keunggulan dalam hal perawatan pesawat. GMF unggul di perawatan pesawat jenis turbo dan jet, sementara MMF unggul di perawatan pesawat turbo propeller," terangnya usai penandatanganan, Sabtu (12/11/2016).

Dalam kerjasama yang berjangka waktu lima itu, GMF dan MMF sama-sama memberikan kontribusi teknis maupun non teknis dalam pengembangan bisnis bengkel pesawat.

"Target keuntungan itu tujuan utama, tapi berapa nilai target keuntungan masih dalam proses penghitungan," tambahnya.

Sementara itu Dirut PT MMF Suharto mengatakan, kerjasama tersebut adalah salah satu upaya perusahaannya untuk kembali eksis di bisnis bengkel pesawat pasca-Merpati dinyatakan pailit sejak 2014.

"Kami masih punya fasilitas yang dapat dioptimalkan untuk bengkel pesawat seperti di Surabaya dan biak," katanya.

Di sisi lain dia menyambut baik kerjasama tersebut, karena saat ini sebagian besar maskapai yang beroperasi di Indonesia justru memilih melakukan perawatan pesawat di luar negeri.

"Mereka ambil uang di Indonesia, tapi giliran perawatan diberikan ke luar negeri. Harusnya uang untuk perawatan harus kembali ke dalam negeri," terangnya.

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re...n.pesawat.gmf.dan.mmf.jalin.kerja.sama.bisnis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*THURSDAY, 17 NOVEMBER, 2016 | 06:44 WIB
Industry Ministry Supports Dirgantara Indonesia`s Aircraft Export*
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Ministry of Industry is supporting PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) to export its aircraft through buyers credit financing under the National Interest Account (NIA) scheme of Indonesian Export Financing Institution (LPEI), or Indonesia Eximbank.

"Its about financing. The governments support for its first stage is in the form of buyers credit for some countries that need such funding. We give loans to countries which want to buy our aircraft," head of the industrial research and development in the ministry, Haris Munandar, said.

He earlier accompanied Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto in a meeting with PT DIs board of directors on Wednesday.

Haris disclosed that the buyers credit could reach Rp400 billion (US$30 million) for aircraft export to some countries, such as Thailand, the Philippines, Nepal, Senegal and the United Arab Emirates."Such funding would not be available to all buyers. Only some countries in need, such as Nepal and Senegal, can enjoy this facility. Rich countries would not need this," Haris explained.However, the funding could also be used by PT DI to improve its exported products competitiveness."Thailand and the United Arab Emirates will not need such credit. The buyers credit will be submitted towards working capital so that the aircraft can compete in the global market in terms of price," he noted.Meanwhile, President Director of PT DI Budi Santoso revealed that the company has been making efforts to boost exports by 2018."If we look at our national market share, we cannot depend on the state budget or on government buying. Our target is to increase exports in 2018," he stressed.The company would target African countries next, considering the high demand potential there. The LPEIs financing scheme will help in this endeavor. "Under the NIA scheme, we sould be pusing exports to earn more state revenue. It can be used for funding or, as producers, we can use it as working capital," he added.Currently Vietnam, the Philippines, and Thailand have been using the companys NC212 type aircraft.The United Arab Emirates and South Korea bought its CN235 aircrafts.



*ANTARA*


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.DI has completed CN-235 for Royal Thai Police
For squadron 5 royal Thai police aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 production hangar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

Hi All.. new member try to post news from Indonesia .here ...

*Indonesia made radar ADS-B for international airport*





radar ADS-B local made for Airnav for international airport





Radar ADS-B has been installed at Cakrabhuana Airport, Cirebon

radar made by BPPT and PT INTI ... since 2014 already use in bandung airport 

detik

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

Kamis 08 Dec 2016, 18:08 WIB
*Pesawat N245 dan R80 Buatan Lokal Diusulkan Jadi Proyek Strategis Nasional*
Fadhly Fauzi Rachman - detikFinance







Foto: Fadhly Fauzi Rachman

*Jakarta* - Kementerian Perindustrian (Kemenperin) mengusulkan proyek pembuatan pesawat jarak menengah yang merupakan pengembangan dari pesawat CN235, yaitu N245, dan pesawat R80 masuk dalam daftar proyek strategis nasional.

"Jadi kita usahakan bisa masuk sebagai proyek strategis nasional," ungkap Dirjen Industri Logam, Mesin, Alat Transportasi dan Elektronika (ILMATE) Kemenperin, I Gusti Putu Suryawirawan, usai rapat koordinasi di Kementerian Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian, Jakarta, Kamis (8/12/2016).

Dirinya menyatakan, Indonesia harus setidaknya membuat sendiri pesawat jarak menengah dan tidak sepenuhnya mengandalkan pesawat impor.

"Karena harus punya kemandirian di dalam mengadakan pesawat jarak menengah. Jangan sampai pesawat jarak menengah 100% impor. Kalau bisa ada _offset_ yang bisa dikerjakan di sini dan sesuai dengan pesawat kita," kata dia.

Rencana tersebut, kata Putu, juga telah didukung penuh oleh pemerintah. Salah satu dukungannya ialah dengan menyiapkan fasilitas pengujian dan jaminan yang merupakan dari kepentingan nasional.

Putu juga mengatakan proyek tersebut bakal dilakukan secepatnya, yakni pada tahun 2017 nanti.

"Karena pesawat ini akan kita kembangkan, maka tentu prototype harus mendapat _approval_. Semua akan dimulai 2017, proyeknya, lalu bikin protoype. Kita bisa mulai terbang di akhir 2019," tuturnya. *(wdl/wdl)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Any new news regarding your N219? Is it true that this project will further delay to 2018?

It is ridiculous to me if PTDI failed to complete its N219 into a commercial production .... and now will move to focus on another new projects like N245 and N270 .....


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Any new news regarding your N219? Is it true that this project will further delay to 2018?
> 
> It is ridiculous to me if PTDI failed to complete its N219 into a commercial production .... and now will move to focus on another new projects like N245 and N270 .....


Hey, genius..it's called walking along the roadmap. While waiting for the N219 to pass the certification (which is due the end of 2017), we move on to the next step. That is, initiating the project of N245 and beyond.

And how could you assume that DI won't mass produce the N219?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

Delays in developing any new aircrafts is common whether it's large aircraft or small. Delays are proof that the aircraft manufacturers are committed to the safety the passengers and to the economies of the airliners.

Malaysia....oops I mean mal-asia, doesn't have aerospace industry so readers of this thread should understand mal-asians like UMNOBoy don't understand a thing.


----------



## MarveL

WEDNESDAY, 28 DECEMBER, 2016
*PT DI Delivers CN235-220M Aircraft to Senegal*





*
TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - State-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) will deliver one more CN235-220M Multipurpose Aircraft bought by A.D.-Trade Belgium for the Senegal Air Force.

"CN235-220 Aircraft is well-known as an effective and efficient multipurpose aircraft capable of operating in limited runway," PT DI president director Budi Santoso said on Tuesday, December 27, 2016, in a written statement.

Budi added that the company had delivered the same aircraft in late November for the Royal Thai Police.

The preparation of the aircraft delivery was attended by Senegal's air force chief of staff General Ousmane Kane and A.D.-Trade Belgium deputy general director Max Abitbul. Also present was Budi and Industry Minister Airlangga Hartarto. PT DI and A.D.-Trade Belgium had signed its fourth aircraft purchase agreement on November 6, 2014. Earlier, A.D. Trade Belgium bought three CN235 aircrafts, two of which are being used by Burkina Faso and one by Venezuela.

Budi said that CN235-220M aircraft has configuration settings than can be changed in such a short time to meet certain purposes, including dropping paratroopers, medical evacuation, VIP transport.

http://en.tempo.co/read/news/2016/12/28/055830901/PT-DI-Delivers--CN235-220M-Aircraft-to-Senegal


*Indonesian carrier adds 1,500 flights for holidays *
December 28, 2016






INDONESIA’S state-owned airport operator Angkasa Pura II has prepared 1,496 extra flights during the festive season. 

“The extra flights are in anticipation of the high demand during the holiday season and provide sufficient seats,” said Muhammad Awaluddin, the company’s president director.

Security had also been enhanced as airport security officers were being supported by Indonesian military and national police personnel.

Angkasa Pura II, which manages 13 airports in western Indonesia, had upgraded several facilities for the Christmas and New Year holidays by providing more parking spaces, taxis and buses.


Soekarno-Hatta Interna-tional Airport, also managed by the state-owned company, had scheduled extra flights for December 18 until January 8, totalling up to 40 round trips per day. 

Flights during the festive|season will total 880 round |trips.

Flights from December 22 to January 4 at 13 Angkasa-managed airports are estimated to reach 29,502, up 4.5 per cent from normal periods.

Passenger numbers are predicted to increase 9 per cent to 4.18 million. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/news/travel/travel_news/30302979

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*✮ CN235-220M Senegal Tiba di Dakar*
*



*
Touch down @Senegal 
From Bandung (27 December 2016) to Dakar (6 January 2017) our CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft landed safely in Senegal at 14:15 GMT Dakar, Senegal. [*Instagram PT DI*]

Setelah menempuh penerbangan selama 10 hari, _ferry flight _CN235-220M pesanan AU Senegal akhirnya tiba di ibukota Dakar. Pesawat mesin ganda buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia yang lepas-landas dari Bandung, Selasa pagi, 27 Desember 2016 ini mendarat di Bandara Internasional Dakar, Jum’at sore, 6 Januari 2017 sekitar pukul 17.00 waktu setempat atau pukul 24.00 WIB.

Penerbangan lintas benua ini dilaporkan tak mengalami hambatan berarti, kecuali sedikit kendala perizinan saat melintas di atas India. Dari Bandung pesawat melakukan transit di Srilangka, Maladewa, Pakistan, Arab Saudi, Sudan, Chad, dan Burkina Faso. Di Dakar, tim ferry-flight yang dipimpin Capt. Esther Gayatri Saleh disambut hangat Kastaf AU Senegal Gen. Birame Diop, Dubes RI untuk Senegal Mansyur Pengeran dan sejumlah pejabat setempat.

Ini adalah CN235 kedua AU Senegal setelah pesawat pertama diantar pada 2007. Pesawat yang dirancang multiguna ini dipesan lewat perantara A.D. Trade – Belgia di ajang Indo Defence 2014.

Konfigurasi pesawat angkut pasukan seharga 22 juta dollar ini sewaktu-waktu bisa diubah jadi VIP, penumpang dan evakuasi medik. Pihak Senegal sendiri telah menyatakan minatnya untuk kembali memesan dua unit CN235 dari versi patroli maritim.
* 
 ♞ Angkasa*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

orang amerika selatan memanfaatkan satelit A2 lapan untuk berkomunikasi 





Satellite LAPAN-A2/ORARI over South America in 19 of June 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

*How AeroTerrascan plans to skyrocket Indonesia’s aviation and aerospace dream*
*Anisa Menur*
*e27January 12, 2017*

With the ambition to make building communications satellites more affordable, the Bandung-based company takes part in the record-breaking Menembus Langit project.
In late October 2016, the Menembus Langit project launched a rocket consisting of an Ai-X1 drone from a technological research and observation centre belonging to the National Aviation and Aerospace Institute (LAPAN) in Garut, West Java, Indonesia.

On the first day of the launch — which was broadcast live via Twitter — the drone was propelled with the help of a weather balloon and managed to reach 10 kilometres above sea-level.

But a GPS glitch forced the drone to activate its fail-safe scenario: The drone released itself from the weather balloon and performed return-to-home procedure to get back to its launching spot. Bad weather has been reported as the main culprit behind the failure.

On the second day of the launch, despite having experienced issues with its GPS again, the drone had successfully reached 19.3 kilometres above sea-level.

It was eventually awarded the National Museum of Record accolade for being Indonesia’s first stratospheric space shuttle drone to reach such height.

Menembus Langit project is a result of a collaboration across 18 governmental and private institutions and 95 individuals. The project aims to inspire the rise of Indonesian aviation and aerospace industry, proving the role of collaborative efforts in it.

The drone used in the project was built by AeroTerrascan (ATS), a subsidiary of PT. Aero Terra Indonesia.

On a fine afternoon, e27 paid a visit to the company’s drone factory to talk with ATS founder Dian Rusdiana Hakim. While the company’s head office is located in the downtown area of Bandung, the company chose a village just outside of the city as the location for their factory.

“The idea for Menembus Langit has been around since long ago, but only in 2016 that we managed to make it come true,” Hakim began the story behind the project.

“Before the flight, we visited several universities, meeting with aviation experts to consult the project. That is how we found out that the data that we need for the mission do not exist, because nobody has ever done this before. That’s how we decided to jump into this, certainly by using scientific approach such as aerodynamic calculation, trajectory, and many more,” he explained.

*Together we fly*
From the trial flight in October, the team managed to gather vital atmospheric and aerodynamic data that would benefit preparation of their next launch, which is due to happen in late 2017. Eventually, it will also be used in building much bigger aircraft.

The team also plans to keep the data open for public consumption, so that individuals and research institutes will be able to access it — and if possible, to join the project, Hakim expects.

“These days, you just cannot do anything by yourself. If we look at what happened abroad, even European aviation giants like Airbus turned out to be supported by several small and medium enterprises (SMEs),” he said.

Crowdsourced resources are believed to be the key to the rise of the Indonesian aviation and aerospace industry, which had previously been a monopoly of state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*PTDI Pamer 6 Produk Unggulannya di Rapim TNI*
January 17, 2017
1646
Share on Facebook
Tweet on Twitter



N219 saat pertama kali dipamerkan ke publik
Pesawat N219 yang masih dalam proses sertifikasi dari Kementerian Perhubungan dipamerkan pada Pameran Alpalhan (alat peralatan pertahanan) di tengah Rapat Pimpinan (Rapim) TNI, Senin (16/1/2017). Pesawat baru buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) ini menjadi salah satu produk yang diunggulkan saat Presiden Joko Widodo berkunjung ke pameran tersebut.

Dalam kunjungannya, Presiden juga meminta agar produk-produk buatan dalam negeri juga bisa dijual ke luar negeri, bukan hanya kepada TNI dan Polri. Menurut Presiden Jokowi, kalau pembiayaan industri pertahanan itu bisa ditekan, menjualnya lebih mudah karena kemampuan untuk memroduksinya sudah bisa.

“Jangan hanya tergantung dari pesanan TNI dan Polri,” ucap Presiden.

Pada pameran yang digelar di Mabes TNI di Cilangkap, Jakarta Timur hingga 19 Januari ini, PTDI juga memamerkan lima produk unggulan lainnya.

*CN235-220 MSA/MPA/ASW Version*





Salah satu CN-235-220 pesanan Kepolisian Thailand. Sumber gambar: PT Dirgantara Indonesia
Pesawat komuter berkapasitas 30-40 penumpang ini dapat digunakan untuk berbagai misi dan operasi. Dapat digunakan sebagai moda transportasi penumpang sipil, VIP, VVIP, dan penerjun, juga pengangkut kargo dan penjatuh barang dari ketinggian serta pembuat hujan dan evakuasi korban.

Di versi paling anyar ini, CN235-220 mampu menggendong muatan lebih besar, sistem avionik lebih modern, _autopilot_, radar pendeteksi turbulensi, dan penambahan _winglet_ di ujung sayap. Penggunaan _winglet_ amenjadikan pesawat lebih stabil dan lebih irit bahan bakar.

*NC212i MSA*





Sumber gambar: PT DI
Pesawat ini merupakan pengembangan dari NC212 dengan daya angkut 28 penumpang. Memiliki _ramp door, _kabin yang luas, serta sistem navigasi dan komunikasi yang lebih modern. Biaya operasi nya rendah dan kompetitif di pasar pesawat kecil.

*PTTA Wulung*





Sumber gambar: Riza Fathoni/Kompas
Pesawat terbang tanpa awak (PTTA) Wulung ini dapat dikendalikan dari jarak jauh, baik secara manual maupun otomatis karena memiliki sistem _autopilot _yang terintegrasi di pesawat. Bahannya komposit dengan _single engine piston_ bertipe _pusher._

*KF-X/IF-X*






Pesawat tempur multiperan ini didesain dengan karakteristik generasi 4.5. Awalnya tahun 2011, bersama Pemerintah Korea Selatan, PTDI secara aktif terlibat dalam pengembangannya. Indonesia dan Korea Selatan menargetkan akan mengoperasikan KF-X/IF-X pertama kali tahun 2020.

*N245*

Masih dalam tahap pra-desain, pesawat ini merupakan pengembangan dari pesawat CN235. Didesain dengan regulasi CASR 25 untuk keperluan komersial berkapasitas 56 penumpang. PTDI mengklaim N245 nantinya akan dapat dioperasikan sebagai pesawat pengumpan (_feeder-liner_).



Author: Remigius Septian
http://angkasa.co.id/info/penerbangan/ptdi-pamer-6-produk-unggulannya-di-rapim-tni/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

credit to natgeo indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Confirmed : N219 will have it's first flight in Makassar on Harteknas (National Technology Awakening day) 8-11 August 2017.*

http://beritatrans.com/2017/02/08/p...ndonesia-bakal-mengudara-perdana-di-makassar/
http://nasional.warta10.com/pesawat-n219-buatan-indonesia-terbang-perdana-di.224152.html
http://nasional.warta10.com/pesawat-n219-buatan-indonesia-terbang-perdana-di.224152.html
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*Senegal to order more PTDIs CN235-220 *





_PTDI aircraft arrived in Senegal BANDUNG_

*BANDUNG, TRIBUNJABAR.CO.ID* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia berhasil melakukan ferry flight CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft untuk Angkatan Udara Senegal. Setelah mendarat di Senegal, Pemerintah Senegal rencananya akan memesan kembali CN235-220 dari PTDI namun dengan konfigurasi Maritime Patrol Aircraft yang akan digunakan untuk Patroli Maritim wilayah Senegal, terutama setelah ditemukan sumber minyak di lautan.

CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft untuk Angkatan Udara Senegal diterbangkan dari Bandara Husein Sastranegara, Bandung ke Dakar, Senegal dengan melalui rute Bandung - Medan - Kolombo - Maldives - Pakistan - Riyadh - Khartoum - Chad - Burkina Faso - Dakar, Senegal. Rangkaian ferry flight CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft dari Bandung ke Dakar memerlukan waktu 11 hari dan tiba di Senegal tanggal 6 Januari 2017.

Perjalanan ferry flight ini memberikan pengalaman yang baik bagi pilot maupun crew yang ikut terbang di dalam CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft buatan PTDI. Pilot dari Senegal Air Force, Kepala Operasi Angkatan Udara Senegal, Ndiaye Amadou menyatakan kepuasan terhadap CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft buatan PTDI. Selama perjalanan lebih dari 50 jam terbang dari keberangkatan di Bandung, Indonesia, pesawat dapat membawa seluruh crew dengan aman.

“Pesawat ini sangat mudah digunakan dan memiliki fitur glass cockpit terbaik sehingga memudahkan pekerjaan kami karena mudah digunakan,’’ kata Ndiaye Amadou, Kepala Operasi Angkatan Udara Senegal dalam rilis yang diterima Tribun, Jumat (17/2/2017).

Pesawat CN235-220M Multi Purpose Aircraft yang telah diserahterimakan ke Angkatan Udara Senegal tanggal 27 Desember 2016, menurut informasi dari Angkatan Udara Senegal, pesawat tersebut langsung digunakan untuk Cooperation Assistant Operasi Gambia setibanya di Dakar dari Indonesia. Operasi Gambia merupakan operasi atas adanya sedikit kegaduhan di Gambia karena incumbent president tidak mau mundur dari jabatan untuk digantikan oleh elected president yang baru. Operasi Gambia berjalan dengan sukses sehingga tidak terjadi pertumpahan darah.

Tahun ini, kontrak pembelian pesawat CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft sedang dipersiapkan oleh kedua belah pihak, yang nantinya akan ditandatangani dalam waktu dekat. Kepercayaan yang telah diberikan oleh pemerintah Senegal, merupakan bukti bahwa produk nasional dapat bersaing di mancanegara.

Pesawat CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft mampu mengakomodasi 4 mission console, mendeteksi target yang kecil, dilengkapi dengan FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) untuk mendeteksi dan mengklasifikasikan target serta mampu merekam situasi di sekitar wilayah terbang untuk evaluasi misi. (tif)

http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2017/02/17/senegal-akan-pesan-lagi-pesawat-cn235-220-ptdi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MarveL

*S. Korea Awaits US License to Develop Next Fighter Jet with Indonesia*





_KAI President Ha Sung-yong pose with an official from the Indonesian Defense Ministry at the agreement signing ceremony in Jan. 2016._

An Indonesian governmental official said the Korea-Indonesia Fighter Experimental (KF-X/IF-X), a South Korean and Indonesian program to develop sophisticated multi-purpose fighter jets for the two countries air forces, is being delayed due to the absence of the U.S. license for technology transfer.

Indonesian media, including Antara News, reported on Feb. 7 that Indonesian Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs Abdurrahman Mohammad Fachir co-chaired the First Meeting of High Working Level Strategic Dialogue (HWLSD) with South Korean Vice Minister of Foreign Affairs Lim Sung-nam in Jakarta a day earlier, and Fachir said to reporters, “The U.S. has refused to grant export license for the key technologies that have been delaying the program in many ways.”

The four key technologies are active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, infrared search and track (IRST) system, electronic optics targeting pod (EOTGP) and radio frequency (RF) jammer, according to local media reports.

In this regard, the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) said, “The four key technologies – AESA radar, IRST, EOTGP and RF jammer – are not included in the export license form for Indonesia. Currently, the U.S. government is reviewing the technology transfer to Indonesia. The joint development with Indonesia is also going off without a hitch.”

South Korea and Indonesia are now developing a next-generation fighter jet. Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) signed a joint development agreement for the KFX/IFX program with the Indonesian Defense Ministry and its state-run aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) early last year. Based on the agreement, Indonesia will invest 1.6 trillion won (US$1.39 billion) for the program in return for one test aircraft and various technical data.

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/engl...ea-awaits-us-license-develop-next-fighter-jet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

https://www.instagram.com/officialptdi/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia establishes military/commercial aerospace MRO company*

_Jon Grevatt, Bangkok - IHS Jane's Defence Industry - 07 March 2017_

Several Indonesian state-owned aerospace companies have signed an agreement to collaborate on setting up a new holding company that will provide commercial/military aerospace maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) services.

The memorandum of understanding (MOU) between the companies and the Ministry of State Owned Enterprises, signed in early March, is intended to support the development of Indonesia as a centre for MRO in Southeast Asia, the government said. The new company will be named Indonesia Service Hub and is expected to offer services for fixed- and rotary-wing platforms.

Indonesian companies to own stakes in the new entity comprise military aerospace specialist PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI); GMF AeroAsia, a subsidiary of the national airline Garuda Indonesia that specialises in commercial aerospace MRO; aero-engine service company PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi; MRO company PT Indopelita Aircraft Services; and PT Merpati Maintenance Facility, a military/commercial service provider operated by Merpati Nusantara Airlines.

http://www.janes.com/article/68523/indonesia-establishes-military-commercial-aerospace-mro-company

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesian-Made Aircraft N219 to Have Maiden Flight in April or May

_Indonesian-made small propeller plane N219 will have its maiden flight at the end of April or the beginning of May, the Minister of Research, Technology and High Education Mohamad Natsir said on Thursday (09/03). _







The plane has been delayed for a year since its developers National Space and Aviation Agency, or Lapan, and Dirgantara Indonesia, or DI, the country's aircraft manufacturer, have been struggling to pass the certification process at the Ministry of Transport.

_Local media reported it was N219's unsatisfactory wiring and landing gear design that caused delay in the past twelve months. _

Minister Natsir said the new plane is almost ready to face several more tests including electrical grounding bonding test, leak test, fuel tank cleaning test, landing gear drop test and electrical power test, before being cleared to fly for the first time.

"We hope for a maiden flight at the end of April or the beginning of May," Natsir said.

Lapan and DI envisioned N219 as a an all-rounder plane capable of transporting people or cargo to remote regions in Indonesia.

The aircraft uses a 19-seat flexible door system, and can take off and land on short and rough airstrips.

Local airliners like Lion Air — Indonesia's largest budget airline, Nusantara Buana Air, Aviastar Mandiri and Trigana Air Service have already ordered 150 N219s from DI.

_http://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesian-made-aircraft-n219-maiden-flight-april-may/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

The main problem of PTDI is their "poor" current financial performance which is technically 'bankrupt" ... this status is a major "obstacle" for banks (especially MNC banks) to give their financial facility (working capital and trade finance) to PTDI... 

It would be better if the Gov't of Indonesia can urgently inject its "huge' funds or capital to PTDI as you did to many banks in 1998 (huge bailout .. called BLBI) ... so, PTDI can run its business smoothly .....So .. PTDI can issue "bonds or PN" as another option to support its operation or PTDI can easily open Import L/C (without cash deposits as it did) to support its operation to complete its "oder" because almost 70% of its parts are still imported ...Another benefit ... PTDI can bid a tender outside Indonesia with "term and definition" meet with "international standard" ..


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> The main problem of PTDI is their "poor" current financial performance which is technically 'bankrupt" ... this status is a major "obstacle" for banks (especially MNC banks) to give their financial facility (working capital and trade finance) to PTDI...
> 
> It would be better if the Gov't of Indonesia can urgently inject its "huge' funds or capital to PTDI as you did to many banks in 1998 (huge bailout .. called BLBI) ... so, PTDI can run its business smoothly .....So .. PTDI can issue "bonds or PN" as another option to support its operation or PTDI can easily open Import L/C (without cash deposits as it did) to support its operation to complete its "oder" because almost 70% of its parts are still imported ...Another benefit ... PTDI can bid a tender outside Indonesia with "term and definition" meet with "international standard" ..


Bla... bla... bla... 






ready to fly

angkasa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> Bla... bla... bla...
> View attachment 383059
> 
> ready to fly
> angkasa


Hahahaha ... Amazing!!!!.. How can PTDI run its business like this ..








One small NC212-400 aircraft and one NAS-332.... delivery both more than 2,5 years behind schedule.....How can such a company survive?

On the other hand, PTDI can become a very popular aircraft manufacturer, because the deliveries are guaranteed always too late, their aircraft are very cheap because of the fines.








Thailand get even money for their NC212-400 order!
*-----
Telat Kirim Pesanan Pesawat, PTDI Kena Denda Rp 222,56 Miliar*
Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 | 13:00 WIB

JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kinerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI belum secemerlang perusahaan pelat merah di sektor penerbangan lainnya. Hal ini mengingat PTDI tengah terlilit beban berupa denda yang harus dibayar kepada perusahaan yang memesan pesawat ke PTDI.

Denda tersebut muncul karena terjadinya keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yang sebelumnya telah dijadwalkan dengan perusahaan pemesan pesawat dari beberapa negara. Adapun besaran denda mencapai Rp 222,56 miliar.

Salah satu contoh keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yakni untuk pesawat C212-400 ke Thailand. Kontrak PTDI dengan Thailand untuk pesawat C212-400 dilakukan pada Agustus 2011 dengan target pengiriman 12 Oktober 2013.

*Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut sebesar 8,34 juta dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) atau setara Rp 108,4 miliar (asumsi rupiah Rp 13.000 per dollar AS), PTDI justru harus membayar denda sebanyak 13,52 juta dollar AS atau setara Rp 175,8 miliar karena baru dikirim pada 19 Januari 2016.*

Selain itu, ada juga denda keterlambatan mengirim pesawat Super Puma NAS332 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara. Kontrak pada Desember 2011 dengan nilai Rp 170 miliar dan target pengiriman Januari 2014, PTDI kembali harus menanggung denda karena baru bisa mengirim pesawat pada September 2016. Alhasil, PTDI dikenakan denda Rp 8,5 miliar.

Menanggapi hal tersebut, Deputi Bidang Industri Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN‎) Fajar Harry Sampurno membenarkan bahwa denda tersebut timbul akibat keterlambatan PTDI mengirim pesawat sesuai tengat waktu yang telah ditetapkan.

Menurut Harry, keterlambatan pengiriman terjadi akibat ada beberapa komponen pesawat yang harus diimpor, sehingga pengiriman pesawat tidak tepat waktu seperti yang telah ditetapkan.

"Produksi pesawat PTDI komponennya ada yang diimpor. Makanya ada yang terlambat pengirimannya," ujar Harry di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (9/3/2017).

Denda tersebut menurut Harry bisa saja tidak terjadi, jika antara PTDI dengan pihak pemesan telah melakukan perundingan terlebih dahulu. Sehingga tidak ada yang merasa dirugikan.

"Bisa saja PTDI tidak membayar denda, denda bisa dinegosiasikan, tergantung negosiasi," pungkasnya.

http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...222.56.miliar.


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Amazing!!!!.. How can PTDI run its business like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One small NC212-400 aircraft and one NAS-332.... delivery both more than 2,5 years behind schedule.....How can such a company survive?
> 
> On the other hand, PTDI can become a very popular aircraft manufacturer, because the deliveries are guaranteed always too late, their aircraft are very cheap because of the fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand get even money for their NC212-400 order!
> *-----
> Telat Kirim Pesanan Pesawat, PTDI Kena Denda Rp 222,56 Miliar*
> Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 | 13:00 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kinerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI belum secemerlang perusahaan pelat merah di sektor penerbangan lainnya. Hal ini mengingat PTDI tengah terlilit beban berupa denda yang harus dibayar kepada perusahaan yang memesan pesawat ke PTDI.
> 
> Denda tersebut muncul karena terjadinya keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yang sebelumnya telah dijadwalkan dengan perusahaan pemesan pesawat dari beberapa negara. Adapun besaran denda mencapai Rp 222,56 miliar.
> 
> Salah satu contoh keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yakni untuk pesawat C212-400 ke Thailand. Kontrak PTDI dengan Thailand untuk pesawat C212-400 dilakukan pada Agustus 2011 dengan target pengiriman 12 Oktober 2013.
> 
> *Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut sebesar 8,34 juta dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) atau setara Rp 108,4 miliar (asumsi rupiah Rp 13.000 per dollar AS), PTDI justru harus membayar denda sebanyak 13,52 juta dollar AS atau setara Rp 175,8 miliar karena baru dikirim pada 19 Januari 2016.*
> 
> Selain itu, ada juga denda keterlambatan mengirim pesawat Super Puma NAS332 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara. Kontrak pada Desember 2011 dengan nilai Rp 170 miliar dan target pengiriman Januari 2014, PTDI kembali harus menanggung denda karena baru bisa mengirim pesawat pada September 2016. Alhasil, PTDI dikenakan denda Rp 8,5 miliar.
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, Deputi Bidang Industri Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN‎) Fajar Harry Sampurno membenarkan bahwa denda tersebut timbul akibat keterlambatan PTDI mengirim pesawat sesuai tengat waktu yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> Menurut Harry, keterlambatan pengiriman terjadi akibat ada beberapa komponen pesawat yang harus diimpor, sehingga pengiriman pesawat tidak tepat waktu seperti yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> "Produksi pesawat PTDI komponennya ada yang diimpor. Makanya ada yang terlambat pengirimannya," ujar Harry di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (9/3/2017).
> 
> Denda tersebut menurut Harry bisa saja tidak terjadi, jika antara PTDI dengan pihak pemesan telah melakukan perundingan terlebih dahulu. Sehingga tidak ada yang merasa dirugikan.
> 
> "Bisa saja PTDI tidak membayar denda, denda bisa dinegosiasikan, tergantung negosiasi," pungkasnya.
> 
> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...222.56.miliar.




still can manufacturing aircraft

than





and where is Malaysian defense industries?


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Amazing!!!!.. How can PTDI run its business like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One small NC212-400 aircraft and one NAS-332.... delivery both more than 2,5 years behind schedule.....How can such a company survive?
> 
> On the other hand, PTDI can become a very popular aircraft manufacturer, because the deliveries are guaranteed always too late, their aircraft are very cheap because of the fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand get even money for their NC212-400 order!
> *-----
> Telat Kirim Pesanan Pesawat, PTDI Kena Denda Rp 222,56 Miliar*
> Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 | 13:00 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kinerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI belum secemerlang perusahaan pelat merah di sektor penerbangan lainnya. Hal ini mengingat PTDI tengah terlilit beban berupa denda yang harus dibayar kepada perusahaan yang memesan pesawat ke PTDI.
> 
> Denda tersebut muncul karena terjadinya keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yang sebelumnya telah dijadwalkan dengan perusahaan pemesan pesawat dari beberapa negara. Adapun besaran denda mencapai Rp 222,56 miliar.
> 
> Salah satu contoh keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yakni untuk pesawat C212-400 ke Thailand. Kontrak PTDI dengan Thailand untuk pesawat C212-400 dilakukan pada Agustus 2011 dengan target pengiriman 12 Oktober 2013.
> 
> *Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut sebesar 8,34 juta dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) atau setara Rp 108,4 miliar (asumsi rupiah Rp 13.000 per dollar AS), PTDI justru harus membayar denda sebanyak 13,52 juta dollar AS atau setara Rp 175,8 miliar karena baru dikirim pada 19 Januari 2016.*
> 
> Selain itu, ada juga denda keterlambatan mengirim pesawat Super Puma NAS332 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara. Kontrak pada Desember 2011 dengan nilai Rp 170 miliar dan target pengiriman Januari 2014, PTDI kembali harus menanggung denda karena baru bisa mengirim pesawat pada September 2016. Alhasil, PTDI dikenakan denda Rp 8,5 miliar.
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, Deputi Bidang Industri Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN‎) Fajar Harry Sampurno membenarkan bahwa denda tersebut timbul akibat keterlambatan PTDI mengirim pesawat sesuai tengat waktu yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> Menurut Harry, keterlambatan pengiriman terjadi akibat ada beberapa komponen pesawat yang harus diimpor, sehingga pengiriman pesawat tidak tepat waktu seperti yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> "Produksi pesawat PTDI komponennya ada yang diimpor. Makanya ada yang terlambat pengirimannya," ujar Harry di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (9/3/2017).
> 
> Denda tersebut menurut Harry bisa saja tidak terjadi, jika antara PTDI dengan pihak pemesan telah melakukan perundingan terlebih dahulu. Sehingga tidak ada yang merasa dirugikan.
> 
> "Bisa saja PTDI tidak membayar denda, denda bisa dinegosiasikan, tergantung negosiasi," pungkasnya.
> 
> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...222.56.miliar.


nah it's just a misunderstanding, you're just jealous as usual... we have reached a higher achievements step by step... suit yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

have mALAYsia Produce an aircraft??????? ty


----------



## katarabhumi

He is not Malaysian, guys. Just your regular false flagger troll. We got plenty of those here on PDF.
If he really what he say he is, he would trolling the Chinese not us. UMNO is a Malay supremacist proponent who sees Chinese as threat. Them and their supporters despise Chinese more than anyone else. Yet you never see their "son" here confront the Chinese in hostile manner. Not even once. Seems fake doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

mejikuhibiu said:


> have mALAYsia Produce an aircraft??????? ty



Do you know this? Airbus prefered to invest in Malaysia .. not in Indonesia and/or establish a new J/v with PTDI ...
-------
*AHM Set To Market Its New Generation Helicopters in ASEAN*
Posted on March 12, 2017 by hafizuddinsulaiman
Airbus Helicopters Malaysia (AHM) is set to test out the ASEAN helicopter market with its new generation helicopters such as the H175 (previously EC175), the H160 (previously the X4) and H145 (previously the EC145/165).

ASEAN has been a huge market for the company’s legacy helicopter models including the Aerospatialle AS350/550 Squirrel/Fennec, Aerospatialle AS365N Dauphin and the hugely popular AS330/332/532 Puma/Super Puma/Cougar and EC225/725 Super Puma Mk II/Super Cougar family.

The successful AHM Simulation Center located at Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang where the EC225/EC725 simulator is located still has a space or two to accommodate another type of simulator be it the H175, H160 or the H145 yet, this will be determined on whether Airbus Helicopters is able to garner great interests on either three of the helicopters in this region where international helicopter makers fought hard among each other.

In its previous guise, Eurocopter had sent its EC175 for an ASEAN Tour to gather interests among helicopter operators especially from the lucrative oil and gas segment. The H175 is in similar category with the hugely popular AgustaWestland AW139 helicopter. Malaysia alone operates more than 30 of such helicopters, a market segment which was previously dominated by the AS330/332.






The futuristic looking H160 had recently clinched a lucrative contract from the French military as part of the Hélicoptère Interarmées Léger (HIL) program. This will see Airbus Helicopters supplying up to 190 helicopters to the French Army Light Aviation Regiment (ALAT), the French Navy Aeronavale and the Armee de L’Aire (AdLA) or the French Air Force replacing the services’ Aerospatialle SA316 Allouette III, the Dauphins and the AS565 Panthers, the Pumas, the Fennecs as well as Aerospatialle SA341/342 Gazelle helicopters in various roles.






HIL program is expected to begin in 2024. Though the H160 looks promising, many of ASEAN’s legacy helicopters manufactured by the company especially the AS365/565 and EC150/H150 had just entered service since the last 8 years or so hence any procurement of this helicopter could only being considered after 2030, the soonest.

As for the H145, the flexibility and capability shown by this helicopter has actually set a new foothold in the region. The H145s have been extensively flown over Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah by various operators. Despite the fact that the Royal Malaysian Police (RMP) Air Operation Force (_Pasukan Gerakan Udara _– PGU) has leased two AW139 to boost its current fleet, eventually the hardworking AS350 Squirrel will have to be replaced by similar but more capable platform like the H145.

The same goes with the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) which operates six Eurocopter AS555SN Fennec naval helicopters. WHile there has been plan to procure Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) helicopter which the AW159 Wildcat is at the forefront, the equally hardworking and nimble Fennec will need to be augmented by the H145 similar to those adopted by its Thai counterpart, the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) Naval Air Division.


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Do you know this? Airbus prefered to invest in Malaysia .. not in Indonesia and/or establish a new J/v with PTDI


nah it just your personal intrepetation, it is just regular investment that Airbus did to colaborate in maintenance like he did in Thailand and others. cooperation such as the above article, already far conducted by Airbus in Indonesia away many years ago.

Friday, February 5, 2016, 18:42 pm
*PTDI Export Agency helicopter to Airbus France*







Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) today re-export the fuselage (body) terasembeli fifth for the upper and lower parts of the fuselage helicopter H225 / H225M (Military) have been integrated into Airbus Helicopters, France.

*Shipping weight helicopter H225 / H225M a fifth of total shipments to 125 fuselage which must be submitted by PTDI until the end of the contract in 2025.*

Since the year 2008, Eurocopter currently known by Airbus Helicopters have been entrusted PTDI as a development partner for the production of the upper and lower fuselage and tailboom (tail). In accordance with the plan, PT DI will supply 125 fuselage and tailboom 125 for helicopter H225 / H225M within a period of between 10-16 years.

"Helicopters H225 / H225M formerly known as EC225 / EC725, a new generation of helicopters NAS332 Super Puma helicopters," said Program Manager MK II Airbus Helicopters, Yulianto Sukarno in a press release, Friday (02/05/2016).

Before you can submit the helicopter body H225 / H225M in terasembli, PTDI tailboom already handed over 45 units, 10 units and 4 units fuselage upper fuselage.

PT DI has been able to complete the fuselage integrated booking within 6 weeks so that within a period of 1.5 months, PT DI is capable of sending one fuselage integrated into France.

"PTDI able to not only assemble just because PTDI able to make from raw materials to finished goods," he added.

The process starts from the initial Production Area (KP) II in PTDI when the raw material is formed into a single part in Division Manufacture Part Detail Production Directorate. Still in the same region as well, made components by machining the second part. The process will be the final assembly hangar helicopter assembly H225 / H225M
Region Production (KP) IV PTDI.

"From a production facility KP II, ranging from construction, there is a component of sheet metal and no component of the machining. Both components are entered in KP IV for assembly into the fuselage and tailboom then enter the packing process" said Yulianto.

Fuselage Helicopters delivered to the Airbus factory in France through the process of shipping with delivery time for 5 weeks. The process of preparation of the delivery is done by wrapping the helicopter fuselage section using aluminum foil that has been glued together using a sealer which is then inserted into the container. This is done to prevent corrosion of seawater during the shipping process.

Meanwhile, PTDI employees who handle construction components H225 / H225M consists of 220 people with educational background S1, D3 and SMK. Of the total workers involved, as many as 80% are young workers.

Airbus Helicopters have also been put personnel in PTDI, Bandung since the expansion program was initiated. *The contract value of Airbus Helicopters already held by PTDI for components H225 / H225M is US $ 45 million.*

PTDI is one supplier of components H225 / H225M, as well as several companies from Spain and the Middle East. Components of PT DI is already highly anticipated by Airbus Helicopters so PTDI should be able to become a world-class component suppliers.

"PT DI is one of the leading industry giants in the world such as the commercial Airbus, Airbus Defence & Space Airbus Helicopters and planes are already flying in various countries in the world (global suppliers)," said Production Director of PT DI, Arie Wibowo.

*Fuselage which will arrive in France then integrated and equipped with engines and flight systems. The plan, the helicopter will be delivered to customers in Europe.*

"PTDI is committed to continuously improve product quality for the sake of customer satisfaction in the global market," he added. (Feb / feb)




Indonesian-made aircraft users




the number of aircraft that have been produced at PT DI
https://finance.detik.com/industri/3136072/ptdi-ekspor-badan-helikopter-ke-airbus-prancis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

UMNOPutra said:


> Do you know this? Airbus prefered to invest in Malaysia .. not in Indonesia and/or establish a new J/v with PTDI ...
> -------
> *AHM Set To Market Its New Generation Helicopters in ASEAN*
> Posted on March 12, 2017 by hafizuddinsulaiman
> Airbus Helicopters Malaysia (AHM) is set to test out the ASEAN helicopter market with its new generation helicopters such as the H175 (previously EC175), the H160 (previously the X4) and H145 (previously the EC145/165).
> 
> ASEAN has been a huge market for the company’s legacy helicopter models including the Aerospatialle AS350/550 Squirrel/Fennec, Aerospatialle AS365N Dauphin and the hugely popular AS330/332/532 Puma/Super Puma/Cougar and EC225/725 Super Puma Mk II/Super Cougar family.
> 
> The successful AHM Simulation Center located at Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah Airport in Subang where the EC225/EC725 simulator is located still has a space or two to accommodate another type of simulator be it the H175, H160 or the H145 yet, this will be determined on whether Airbus Helicopters is able to garner great interests on either three of the helicopters in this region where international helicopter makers fought hard among each other.
> 
> In its previous guise, Eurocopter had sent its EC175 for an ASEAN Tour to gather interests among helicopter operators especially from the lucrative oil and gas segment. The H175 is in similar category with the hugely popular AgustaWestland AW139 helicopter. Malaysia alone operates more than 30 of such helicopters, a market segment which was previously dominated by the AS330/332.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The futuristic looking H160 had recently clinched a lucrative contract from the French military as part of the Hélicoptère Interarmées Léger (HIL) program. This will see Airbus Helicopters supplying up to 190 helicopters to the French Army Light Aviation Regiment (ALAT), the French Navy Aeronavale and the Armee de L’Aire (AdLA) or the French Air Force replacing the services’ Aerospatialle SA316 Allouette III, the Dauphins and the AS565 Panthers, the Pumas, the Fennecs as well as Aerospatialle SA341/342 Gazelle helicopters in various roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIL program is expected to begin in 2024. Though the H160 looks promising, many of ASEAN’s legacy helicopters manufactured by the company especially the AS365/565 and EC150/H150 had just entered service since the last 8 years or so hence any procurement of this helicopter could only being considered after 2030, the soonest.
> 
> As for the H145, the flexibility and capability shown by this helicopter has actually set a new foothold in the region. The H145s have been extensively flown over Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah by various operators. Despite the fact that the Royal Malaysian Police (RMP) Air Operation Force (_Pasukan Gerakan Udara _– PGU) has leased two AW139 to boost its current fleet, eventually the hardworking AS350 Squirrel will have to be replaced by similar but more capable platform like the H145.
> 
> The same goes with the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) which operates six Eurocopter AS555SN Fennec naval helicopters. WHile there has been plan to procure Anti Submarine Warfare (ASW) helicopter which the AW159 Wildcat is at the forefront, the equally hardworking and nimble Fennec will need to be augmented by the H145 similar to those adopted by its Thai counterpart, the Royal Thai Navy (RTN) Naval Air Division.


 in 2024... how about right know..? we have made aircraft since 1950s and u just a plan...


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219, light lift aircraft
Planned to conduct its first flight on April or May, or June, or whenever its ready...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Wednesday, March 15, 2017, 14:00 pm
*H225 helicopter components Made in Bandung Sent to Airbus*
Hans Henricus BS Aron - detikFinance











Jakarta - *PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) to produce rear fuselage or body components in the rear of the helicopter H-225 for Airbus Helicopters.* Handing rear fuselage helicopter H225 50th of PTDI took place this morning, Wednesday (03/15/2017).

Industrial cooperation between Airbus Helicopters and PTDI began more than four decades. Until now, the two companies collectively *deliver nearly 200 helicopters *to customers in Indonesia.

Especially for the H225 helicopter, PTDI be a key supplier for the rear fuselage and the main frame in 2008, and has been carrying out activities in full production since 2011.

This was achieved after a series of thorough process, which *includes the transfer of technology*, in-depth training, as well as the implementation of a quality production system. In the span of six years, PT DI has successfully produced 50 rear fuselage for the Super Puma family, in addition to the main frame 6 which has been handed over to Airbus Helicopters.

With *more than 4,000 parts* of the middle frame and back are manufactured and *assembled in the country*, the program has helped transform H225 production capabilities of industry partners in Indonesia.

"We are very pleased to be a reliable partner and one of the key suppliers for Airbus Helicopters for products fuselage. Partnership robust production has fueled the rapid development in industrialization of the production of critical components in Indonesia, in a sustainable practice," said President PTDI director, Budi Santoso, in a written statement on Wednesday (15/03/2017).

This cooperation has facilitated the transfer of technology in the field of engineering and production of helicopters, skill development, as well as continue given ongoing support of Airbus Helicopters for PTDI. At the same time, this initiative provides an opportunity for industry partners in Indonesia to produce the body of the helicopter independently.
*Products from Indonesia fuselage has been successfully used on a Super Puma helicopter which currently airs in more than 15 countries.*

"We have a clear mandate from the outset, namely to contribute to developing the aerospace industry Indonesia through a partnership of local industry is strong. Delivery historic today underscores the success we have achieved in Indonesia in realizing the commitment of" Made-in-Indonesia "we," said Managing Director of Airbus Helicopters Indonesia Ludovic Boistot.

*"Indonesia will continue to be one of the key suppliers for our supply chain,* supported by PTDI that have a commitment that is consistent with our aerospace industry to build a solid and progressive in this country," he added.

Airbus Helicopters and PTDI is currently run partnership for 11 different types of helicopters, namely H225M, H215, MBE AS565, AS365 N3 +, H135, AS550, AS555, AS350.

Also on an existing platform first as NAS330, NSP332, and MBO-105, for the Indonesian presidential fleet, the Air Force, Army, Navy, Police, Basarnas, and STPI training centers, support the implementation of an operational mission. (HNS / ang)

https://finance.detik.com/industri/...kopter-h225-made-in-bandung-dikirim-ke-airbus






Wednesday, March 15, 2017, 17:10 pm
*N219 aircraft first flew in May*
Ardan Adhi Chandra - detikFinance

Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) was preparing for the N219 aircraft *first flew in May*. This project is a collaboration between PT DI and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN).







Director of Commerce and Restructuring PTDI, Budiman Saleh, best describes the N219 has undergone several tests of the Directorate of Airworthiness Ministry of Transportation.

"Component-level testing, assessment, testing several stages. The process is a lot. This May God willing, a few nights ago already do a test, a test, an awful lot," said Budiman to detikFinance in Jakarta, Wednesday (03/15/2017).

Budiman added, the testing process by the Directorate of Airworthiness Ministry of Transportation (MoT) run successfully without a hitch.

"Do jointly with the Ministry of Transport, Directorate of Airworthiness," said Budiman.

N219 air worthiness tests to be done in several stages. In fact, it is necessary to do additional testing of low international institutions in order to N219 can be marketed to many countries in the world.

"We're looking for the real certification of the airplane we can sell to the public.* It should also get certifications from international certification bodies such as the FAA (Federal Aviation Administration)*," said Budiman.
(HNS / HNS)

https://finance.detik.com/industri/d-3447706/pesawat-n219-terbang-perdana-mei-tahun-ini

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

Fuselage and Tailboom for Airbus
























http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/03/ptdi-kirim-ekor-dan-badan-helikopter.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Amazing!!!!.. How can PTDI run its business like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One small NC212-400 aircraft and one NAS-332.... delivery both more than 2,5 years behind schedule.....How can such a company survive?
> 
> On the other hand, PTDI can become a very popular aircraft manufacturer, because the deliveries are guaranteed always too late, their aircraft are very cheap because of the fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand get even money for their NC212-400 order!
> *-----
> Telat Kirim Pesanan Pesawat, PTDI Kena Denda Rp 222,56 Miliar*
> Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 | 13:00 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kinerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI belum secemerlang perusahaan pelat merah di sektor penerbangan lainnya. Hal ini mengingat PTDI tengah terlilit beban berupa denda yang harus dibayar kepada perusahaan yang memesan pesawat ke PTDI.
> 
> Denda tersebut muncul karena terjadinya keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yang sebelumnya telah dijadwalkan dengan perusahaan pemesan pesawat dari beberapa negara. Adapun besaran denda mencapai Rp 222,56 miliar.
> 
> Salah satu contoh keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yakni untuk pesawat C212-400 ke Thailand. Kontrak PTDI dengan Thailand untuk pesawat C212-400 dilakukan pada Agustus 2011 dengan target pengiriman 12 Oktober 2013.
> 
> *Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut sebesar 8,34 juta dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) atau setara Rp 108,4 miliar (asumsi rupiah Rp 13.000 per dollar AS), PTDI justru harus membayar denda sebanyak 13,52 juta dollar AS atau setara Rp 175,8 miliar karena baru dikirim pada 19 Januari 2016.*
> 
> Selain itu, ada juga denda keterlambatan mengirim pesawat Super Puma NAS332 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara. Kontrak pada Desember 2011 dengan nilai Rp 170 miliar dan target pengiriman Januari 2014, PTDI kembali harus menanggung denda karena baru bisa mengirim pesawat pada September 2016. Alhasil, PTDI dikenakan denda Rp 8,5 miliar.
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, Deputi Bidang Industri Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN‎) Fajar Harry Sampurno membenarkan bahwa denda tersebut timbul akibat keterlambatan PTDI mengirim pesawat sesuai tengat waktu yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> Menurut Harry, keterlambatan pengiriman terjadi akibat ada beberapa komponen pesawat yang harus diimpor, sehingga pengiriman pesawat tidak tepat waktu seperti yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> "Produksi pesawat PTDI komponennya ada yang diimpor. Makanya ada yang terlambat pengirimannya," ujar Harry di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (9/3/2017).
> 
> Denda tersebut menurut Harry bisa saja tidak terjadi, jika antara PTDI dengan pihak pemesan telah melakukan perundingan terlebih dahulu. Sehingga tidak ada yang merasa dirugikan.
> 
> "Bisa saja PTDI tidak membayar denda, denda bisa dinegosiasikan, tergantung negosiasi," pungkasnya.
> 
> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...222.56.miliar.







a fine of 222 billion rupiah to thailand never happened.

Thailand government ordered two more cn 212



UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Amazing!!!!.. How can PTDI run its business like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One small NC212-400 aircraft and one NAS-332.... delivery both more than 2,5 years behind schedule.....How can such a company survive?
> 
> On the other hand, PTDI can become a very popular aircraft manufacturer, because the deliveries are guaranteed always too late, their aircraft are very cheap because of the fines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand get even money for their NC212-400 order!
> *-----
> Telat Kirim Pesanan Pesawat, PTDI Kena Denda Rp 222,56 Miliar*
> Kamis, 9 Maret 2017 | 13:00 WIB
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Kinerja PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI belum secemerlang perusahaan pelat merah di sektor penerbangan lainnya. Hal ini mengingat PTDI tengah terlilit beban berupa denda yang harus dibayar kepada perusahaan yang memesan pesawat ke PTDI.
> 
> Denda tersebut muncul karena terjadinya keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yang sebelumnya telah dijadwalkan dengan perusahaan pemesan pesawat dari beberapa negara. Adapun besaran denda mencapai Rp 222,56 miliar.
> 
> Salah satu contoh keterlambatan pengiriman pesawat yakni untuk pesawat C212-400 ke Thailand. Kontrak PTDI dengan Thailand untuk pesawat C212-400 dilakukan pada Agustus 2011 dengan target pengiriman 12 Oktober 2013.
> 
> *Adapun nilai kontrak tersebut sebesar 8,34 juta dollar Amerika Serikat (AS) atau setara Rp 108,4 miliar (asumsi rupiah Rp 13.000 per dollar AS), PTDI justru harus membayar denda sebanyak 13,52 juta dollar AS atau setara Rp 175,8 miliar karena baru dikirim pada 19 Januari 2016.*
> 
> Selain itu, ada juga denda keterlambatan mengirim pesawat Super Puma NAS332 untuk TNI Angkatan Udara. Kontrak pada Desember 2011 dengan nilai Rp 170 miliar dan target pengiriman Januari 2014, PTDI kembali harus menanggung denda karena baru bisa mengirim pesawat pada September 2016. Alhasil, PTDI dikenakan denda Rp 8,5 miliar.
> 
> Menanggapi hal tersebut, Deputi Bidang Industri Pertambangan, Industri Strategis dan Media Kementerian Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN‎) Fajar Harry Sampurno membenarkan bahwa denda tersebut timbul akibat keterlambatan PTDI mengirim pesawat sesuai tengat waktu yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> Menurut Harry, keterlambatan pengiriman terjadi akibat ada beberapa komponen pesawat yang harus diimpor, sehingga pengiriman pesawat tidak tepat waktu seperti yang telah ditetapkan.
> 
> "Produksi pesawat PTDI komponennya ada yang diimpor. Makanya ada yang terlambat pengirimannya," ujar Harry di Kementerian BUMN, Jumat (9/3/2017).
> 
> Denda tersebut menurut Harry bisa saja tidak terjadi, jika antara PTDI dengan pihak pemesan telah melakukan perundingan terlebih dahulu. Sehingga tidak ada yang merasa dirugikan.
> 
> "Bisa saja PTDI tidak membayar denda, denda bisa dinegosiasikan, tergantung negosiasi," pungkasnya.
> 
> http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/rea...222.56.miliar.







a fine of 222 billion rupiah to thailand never happened.

Thailand government ordered two more cn 212

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Svantana said:


> a fine of 222 billion rupiah to thailand never happened. Thailand government ordered two more cn 212.



That's a relieved, i hope that's not just a lip service to please the crowd and the media. Gov still have to look deeper on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tuanhirang

permission to join

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

*Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) will make the plane Amphibious N219 Version at the end of 2018. The aircraft will be landing on land or water.*












The amphibious plane N219 has a body length of 16.74 meters with a height of 6.18 meters. While the aircraft wingspan of 19.50 meters.

The width of the cabin in the plane of 1.80 meters by 1.71 meters high. While the aircraft cabin length of 6.65 meters with a passenger capacity of 19 people.

"This is our next target of small islands in (Indonesia) eastern many tourist places. It could bring tourists to remote islands," explained Director of Production PTDI, Arie Wibowo when contacted detikFinance, Jakarta, Sunday (19/03/2017 ).

If it landed in the waters, N219 relies amphibious landing gear that looks like a boat and floats. Then to continue landing on the ground, the wheels would come out of the landing gear.

"At maximum stay addition, the certification was landing on the runway, we should be landing in the water there are several development and retest the air," says Arie.

This aircraft can carry passengers as many as 19 people. In addition, the aircraft's multi-function can also be used to transport goods or cargo transportation. At least three containers can transport D2 type with dimensions of 1.4 meters x 1.06 meters x 1.14 meters 3 units.

"One can best multi roles," added Arie.

In addition, the N219 amphibious aircraft can also be used for medical transport in remote islands. After transporting the patient, the plane then flew to the hospital in the nearby area.

Some examples of areas that could accommodate aircraft N219 amphibians, among other outer islands in West Papua, small islands around the west coast of Sumatra, small islands around Biak, small islands surrounding Banda Neira, and the islands around the Strait Karimata. (DNA / DNA)
------
Jakarta - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) will make the plane Amphibious N219 Version. This aircraft is the development of air N219 previous series. Air superiority is still maturation phase of this design can land on water and on land.

*N219 amphibious aircraft will start the final design 2018, after the plane N219 get a Type Certificate (TC) at the end of 2017.* After receiving TC, then PTDI trying to get Supplemental Type Certificates (STC) so that one of the two planes N219 can be developed for landing in the water became N219 amphibians.

"So if we can we certificate TC (N219) its end in 2017, we will start to 2018. (N219) basic first we dapatin then we will try dapatin STC so that the aircraft can be fitted with float," explained Director of Production PTDI, Arie Wibowo when contacted detikFinance, Jakarta, Sunday (03/19/2017).

"We redesign modifications to float," added Arie.

Redesign of the basic N219 N219 done because the terrain amphibious landing in two different fields, namely water and land. Additional designing is done to strengthen the body and wings of the aircraft.

"There is reinforcement in the area of the body and wing landing because its configuration is not he in the water. Yeah, and all sorts of pressure we must recalculate," said Arie.

Arie hope Amphibious N219 Version development could be completed within one year after the redesign at the end of 2018. Thus, each plane N219 and *N219 Amphibious Basic Version can fly in 2019*

"We hope that in 2019 the basic aircraft was flying in remote islands and amfibian to enter the islands groundless," said Arie.

If the interest of the domestic market against the seaplane is good, then the PT DI will produce it in large quantities.

"One unit so that the market we immediately make serial production," concludes Pat. (DNA / DNA)

SOURCE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Manufacturing a h225m cougar at PT Dirgantara Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian Aerospace
2017
+2 CN212 for Thailand
+1 CN235 maritime patrol for Senegal
2019
+6 aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

defense studies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... PTDI acknowledged its problem with "working capital" ... But .. it still did not want to declare or disclose its "poor" capital structure or its status as "technically bankrupt" ...
> 
> If there is no "huge" capital injection from your gov't .. PTDI's performance will continue to deteriorate and/or PTDI has to stop its operation soon...
> 
> If Your Gov't has no money or capability to continue to support PTDI .. it will better if you can sell the majority of its shares to Malaysia ... so, we can (together with AIROD and Airbus) expand its business and also to replace its plant from Bandung to Malaysia .. WIN WIN SOLUTION
> ------
> *IAe N219, N250 and NMX: Opportunities we fail to seize??*
> Posted on March 22, 2017 by hafizuddinsulaiman
> 
> *Blogger’s Note: *_The following is a repository of a post published in malfly.blogspot.com on July 12, 2011 with title similar as the above_
> 
> As reported by Flight International March 2004 edition, Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) and Malaysia’s CTRM have teamed up to study the feasibility of jointly developing the stalled N250 turboprop passenger aircraft program. Both companies have comissioned an independent market research study for the 60 to 70 seat seat passenger aircraft. The Malaysian company was also studying the feasibility of using composites component on the aircraft’s structures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAe N250 prototype
> 
> As both country now experience rapid growth in air transport, one could wonder how this teaming up now progresses. In January of the same year, the IAe was also discussing with several Malaysian potential partners on N219 project which would replace the 26 seat NC 212. The N219 project is now progressing fast but the presence of Malaysian collaboration is questionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAe N219 STOL passenger aircraft
> 
> This goes the same to NMX Aeronimbus nine seater very light jet (VLJ) program which was now thought to be abandoned by both IAe and its Malaysian counterpart, Aeronimbus Malaysia Sdn Bhd. It is rather unfortunate to see these kind of programs not being pursued dilligently by Malaysian companies due to the fact that these program will help to quantum leaped Malaysia’s aerospace industries into new and greater height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAe NMX Aeronimbus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abandoned NMX Aeronimbus scale model
> 
> To my opinion, Malaysian passenger market is in need of these kind of aircraft. Malaysia’s Firefly and MASWings, both are subsidiaries of Malaysia Airlines are currently under expansion program. Firefly for example intend to expand its turboprop fleet while MASWings is looking for possible DHC-6 STOL aircraft replacement to be used for flights to Malaysia’s rural Sabah and Sarawak areas. Fixed Base Operation (FBO) was also in the rise at Malaysia as Subang Airport’s former Terminal 3 has been upgraded as Malaysia’s first FBO known as the Subang Skypark.
> 
> The Indonesian has also embarked on jet powered airliner, the N2130, but as economic crisis looms over South East Asia in 1997, this project has been hold or perhaps abandoned on financial ground to an unspecified time period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAe N2130 airliner



Another false opinion from you... PT DI never in such condition... our domestic need can always secure PT DI sustainability to grow.

Your jealousy just drag you to the stupidity abyss.

Aeronimbus?... meh! it just only exist in your dream

you better bring more reliable source than this one...


----------



## Svantana

PT DI export of 3 NC212i Philipphines and 3 NC212i Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Manufacturing Inboard Outer Fixed Leading Edge (IOFLE) component for A380 at PT Dirgantara Indonesia.










Manufacturing Leading Edge Skin, Engine Pylon, Drop Nose (D-Nose) component for A320 at PT Dirgantara Indonesia.






















2005-2015, around 4000 pair of Fixed Leading Edge, D-NOse, Pylon of A320 has been made in PT. Dirgantara Indonesia





2005-2015, around 230 pair Inboard Outer Fixed Leading Edge of A380 has been made in PT. Dirgantara Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gondes

Summary:

Indonesia and France will do more collaboration in transport and defense technology. 

*Indonesia-Prancis Sepakat Kerja Sama Sawit Hingga Pesawat Airbus*




Foto: Reuters


 

 

 


*Jakarta* - Dalam pertemuan bilateral antara Presiden Joko Widodo dengan Presiden Prancis Francois Hollande, disepakati beberapa kerja sama. Apa saja kerja sama tersebut?

Francois Hollande mengatakan, beberapa kerja sama yang dibahas di antaranya soal minyak sawit. Terutama berkaitan dengan aturan perkebunan sawit.

"Kami juga melakukan pendekatan bersama soal minyak sawit. Kita sadar seperti di Malaysia. Kita memang sadar bahwa peraturan-peraturan lingkungan hidup. Prancis mendukung proses sertifikasi minyak sawit, seperti yang sudah dilakukan pada kayu tropis," kata Hollande di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (29/3/2017).

Hollande juga mengatakan, negara sebesar Indonesia harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan. Untuk itu, kedua negara juga akan melakukan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.

*"Kita sadar bahwa negara Prancis dan Indonesia di kawasan seperti ini harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan, memiliki alat-alat persenjataan dan personalia yang tepat untuk keamanan dan pertahanan," katanya.*

Selain itu, Hollande juga mengatakan, kedua negara akan memperdalam kerja sama dalam bidang industri kreatif. Industri ini menurut Hollande sangat penting saat ini.

"Maksud saya perfilman, juga fashion, video games. Karena itu memang sangat penting bagi kehidupan warga negara pada umumnya, tetapi juga kita sendiri harus memiliki kesanggupan tersendiri untuk menghasilkan produksi kita sendiri dengan ciri-ciri khas dari pada kedua negara yang masing-masing memiliki kebudayaan yang sendiri," jelasnya.

Tak hanya itu, Hollande juga mengatakan negaranya akan mengembangkan peralatan transportasi, termasuk pesawat Airbus yang merupakan buatan Prancis.

"Sebagaimana kita tahu Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan yang sangat besar sekali. *Kita telah memutuskan untuk mengembangkan alat-alat transportasi termasuk pesawat Airbus. Kita tahu bahwa Indonesia suka membeli pesawat dari Prancis. *Akan kita tingkatkan bidang tersebut yang ada dampaknya pada turisme di bidang infrastruktur pelabuhan dan juga di kota-kota kepulauan di Indonesia," ucap Hollande. *(jor/dna)

https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-airbus?_ga=1.223706075.1778593858.1447200686*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

gondes said:


> Summary:
> 
> Indonesia and France will do more collaboration in transport and defense technology.
> 
> *Indonesia-Prancis Sepakat Kerja Sama Sawit Hingga Pesawat Airbus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta* - Dalam pertemuan bilateral antara Presiden Joko Widodo dengan Presiden Prancis Francois Hollande, disepakati beberapa kerja sama. Apa saja kerja sama tersebut?
> 
> Francois Hollande mengatakan, beberapa kerja sama yang dibahas di antaranya soal minyak sawit. Terutama berkaitan dengan aturan perkebunan sawit.
> 
> "Kami juga melakukan pendekatan bersama soal minyak sawit. Kita sadar seperti di Malaysia. Kita memang sadar bahwa peraturan-peraturan lingkungan hidup. Prancis mendukung proses sertifikasi minyak sawit, seperti yang sudah dilakukan pada kayu tropis," kata Hollande di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta Pusat, Rabu (29/3/2017).
> 
> Hollande juga mengatakan, negara sebesar Indonesia harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan. Untuk itu, kedua negara juga akan melakukan kerja sama di bidang pertahanan.
> 
> *"Kita sadar bahwa negara Prancis dan Indonesia di kawasan seperti ini harus memiliki kemandirian di bidang pertahanan, memiliki alat-alat persenjataan dan personalia yang tepat untuk keamanan dan pertahanan," katanya.*
> 
> Selain itu, Hollande juga mengatakan, kedua negara akan memperdalam kerja sama dalam bidang industri kreatif. Industri ini menurut Hollande sangat penting saat ini.
> 
> "Maksud saya perfilman, juga fashion, video games. Karena itu memang sangat penting bagi kehidupan warga negara pada umumnya, tetapi juga kita sendiri harus memiliki kesanggupan tersendiri untuk menghasilkan produksi kita sendiri dengan ciri-ciri khas dari pada kedua negara yang masing-masing memiliki kebudayaan yang sendiri," jelasnya.
> 
> Tak hanya itu, Hollande juga mengatakan negaranya akan mengembangkan peralatan transportasi, termasuk pesawat Airbus yang merupakan buatan Prancis.
> 
> "Sebagaimana kita tahu Indonesia merupakan negara kepulauan yang sangat besar sekali. *Kita telah memutuskan untuk mengembangkan alat-alat transportasi termasuk pesawat Airbus. Kita tahu bahwa Indonesia suka membeli pesawat dari Prancis. *Akan kita tingkatkan bidang tersebut yang ada dampaknya pada turisme di bidang infrastruktur pelabuhan dan juga di kota-kota kepulauan di Indonesia," ucap Hollande. *(jor/dna)
> 
> https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...-airbus?_ga=1.223706075.1778593858.1447200686*



Good development if this is a "green light" from your gov't to allow Airbus to take over PTDI .. Don't worry Malaysia through AIROD will also participate as shareholders of this company .. we will call it it .. PT Airbus Asia ..


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Good development if this is a "green light" from your gov't to allow Airbus to take over PTDI .. Don't worry Malaysia through AIROD will also participate as shareholders of this company .. we will call it it .. PT Airbus Asia ..


.....what kind of logic is that?


----------



## skyhigh88

GraveDigger388 said:


> .....what kind of logic is that?



logic of a retarded and delusional mind that is


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> .....what kind of logic is that?



Did you know the financial condition of PTDI ... now "technically bankrupt" .. and your gov't has no capability to support them with "huge" capital injection .. This strategic decision had been discussed in 2015 by yours Ms. Rini Suwandi with Airbus and Airbus offered us (+ also Singapore and Thailand) to participate if they get consent to take over the majority shares of PTDI from your Gov't ....please note that this option will be better for you if Airbus want to invest in Indonesia .. rather than they establish a J/V in China .. Win win solution with Spirit of ASEAN ... Indonesia still have aerospace industry.. and most importantly .. this new company can compete with Embraer, Bombardier etc etc ....


----------



## Svantana

etc..etc rubbish blablering
suit yourself!


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N245 model at PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Susi air also operates NC-212 to serve remote areas in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

UMNOPutra said:


> Did you know the financial condition of PTDI ... now "technically bankrupt" .. and your gov't has no capability to support them with "huge" capital injection .. This strategic decision had been discussed in 2015 by yours Ms. Rini Suwandi with Airbus and Airbus offered us (+ also Singapore and Thailand) to participate if they get consent to take over the majority shares of PTDI from your Gov't ....please note that this option will be better for you if Airbus want to invest in Indonesia .. rather than they establish a J/V in China .. Win win solution with Spirit of ASEAN ... Indonesia still have aerospace industry.. and most importantly .. this new company can compete with Embraer, Bombardier etc etc ....


Pesawat cam mane yg nak buat.. like this Ship....???




https://www.kaskus.co.id/thread/000...n-tentera-malaysia-039039-volume-3-039039/178

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

NC-212-200 vs NC-212i

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

any news PT. RAI cooperation with Dassault bro?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Bikin R80, Ilham Habibie Gandeng PTDI Siapkan Komponen Pesawat

PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) dalam waktu dekat akan memulai produksi pesawat R80. Pesawat dengan kapasitas penumpang 80 orang ini akan dibuat setelab dikeluarkannya Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) oleh Presiden Joko Widodo (Jokowi).






Menurut Komisaris PT RAI, Ilham Habibie, komponen pesawat untuk pembuatan R80 akan dipasok oleh BUMN dirgantara, yaitu PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). Sedangkan untuk mesin pesawat diperkirakan akan dikirim dari Amerika Serikat (AS) atau Inggris.

Sedangkan tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN) komponen pesawat R80 diperkirakan mencapai 40%.

"Banyak bagian pesawat dibuat di tempat lain di antaranya di PTDI ada juga di lain tempat. TKDN saya kira 30-40%, tidak mungkin lebih karena banyak komponen tidak dibuat di Indonesia. R80 dari Amerika atau Inggris lah saya enggak boleh sebut," jelas Ilham kepada *detikFinance* di Perpustakaan Habibie, Patra Kuningan, Jakarta Selatan, Kamis (30/3/2017).

Perakitan pesawat R80 secara utuh akan dilakukan di Bandara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Kertajati. Semua komponen dan interior pesawat diselesaikan di Kertajati.

"Kita punya rencana buat perakitan finalnya di _airport_ baru Jawa Barat Kertajati. Semuanya akan dirakit menjadi utuh di Kertajati " tutur Ilham.

Perakitan final di Kertajati dilakukan untuk mempermudah pesawat saat melakukan uji terbang. Sehingga setelah perakitan selesai seutuhnya bisa langsung dilakukan uji coba di tempat yang sama.

"Kalau sudah utuh dicat interior, dipasang, dicoba terbang. Jadi ada uji coba untuk tiap pesawat kemudian diserahkan," kata Ilham.

_http://finance.detik.com/industri/3...a&utm_content=detikcom&utm_campaign=cmssocmed_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

@PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Penerbangan Perdana Pesawat R80 Tertunda 2 Tahun, Ini Sebabnya*
Kamis, 13 April 2017 | 18:15 WIB

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Rencana penerbangan perdana pesawat R80 yang digawangi oleh Ilham Habibie, putra mantan Presiden Indonesia, BJ Habibie, akan tertunda selama 2 tahun. Adanya perubahan pada Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) mengenai Proyek Strategis Nasional menjadi salah satu penyebab penundaan tersebut.

"Salah satu penyebab penundaan ini adalah karena terkendala perpres, tanpa ada perpres kita susah dapat dukungan dari pihak ketiga," kata Komisaris PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI), Ilham Habibie saat ditemui dalam acara General Electric Digital Industrial Forum di Jakarta, Kamis, 13 April 2017. "Jadi bukan 2018, tapi baru bisa terbang perdana pada 2021."

Ilham mengatakan bahwa pihaknya ingin memastikan terlebih dahulu jika pesawat R80 ini benar masuk dalam proyek strategis nasional. "Katanya kan sudah dinyatakan masuk dalam proyek strategis nasional, tapi mana kertasnya, kita mau lihat kertasnya dulu, karena dalam perpres itu kan ada ratusan program, dan katanya ada update dari perpres proyek strategis nasional tahun lalu," kata Ilham.

Habibie Perkenalkan Pesawat R80 Rancangannya

"Tapi ini bukan soal dana, karena mereka (pihak ketiga) ingin lihat apakah kita di PT RAI, di dukung oleh pemerintah ada atau tidak," katq Ilham. Namun Ilham enggan menjelaskan siapakah pihak ketiga yang dimaksudnya dan beralasan bahwa hal tersebut merupakan persoalan internal perusahaan.

Sebelumnya, Pemerintah telah memasukkan pembangunan pesawat R80 dalam daftar proyek strategis nasional, bersamaan dengan pesawat N245. Pesawat N245 dikembangkan oleh PT (DI) Dirgantara Indonesia bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN), sedangkan pesawat R80 dikembangkan oleh PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI).

*Simak:* Pengembangan Pesawat Diusulkan Jadi Proyek Strategis

Badan Usaha Milik Nasional (BUMN) Penerbangan, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) semula akan menjadi pemasok bagi komponen pesawat R80 tersebut. Namun, Ilham mengkonfirmasi bahwa kerjasama tersebut belum pasti dijalankan karena ada kendala dari pihak PT DI. "PT DI kalau mau jadi bagian ya harus investasi juga, kemampuan, mesin, alat produksi, disediakan sendiri, kita kan tidak bisa biayai," ujar Ilham.

*Simak:* R80 Bakal Terbang Perdana di Bandara Kertajati

Ilham menambahkan jika PT DI gagal menjadi pemasok komponen bagi pesawat R80, maka PT RAI bisa mencoba memproduksi sendiri atau mengimpor dari luar negeri. Karena untuk pesawat, ungkapnya, tidak ada aturan di Indonesia mengenai TKDN (Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri. "Ada ratusan pesawat yang terbang di Indonesia, seperti Boeing, tahu berapa TKDN nya? nol persen, jadi saat ini TKDN tidak jadi fokus utama terlebih dahulu," ujar Ilham.
https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/news/2...ana-pesawat-r80-tertunda-2-tahun-ini-sebabnya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nufix

CountStrike said:


> *Penerbangan Perdana Pesawat R80 Tertunda 2 Tahun, Ini Sebabnya*
> Kamis, 13 April 2017 | 18:15 WIB
> 
> *TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Rencana penerbangan perdana pesawat R80 yang digawangi oleh Ilham Habibie, putra mantan Presiden Indonesia, BJ Habibie, akan tertunda selama 2 tahun. Adanya perubahan pada Peraturan Presiden (Perpres) mengenai Proyek Strategis Nasional menjadi salah satu penyebab penundaan tersebut.
> 
> "Salah satu penyebab penundaan ini adalah karena terkendala perpres, tanpa ada perpres kita susah dapat dukungan dari pihak ketiga," kata Komisaris PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI), Ilham Habibie saat ditemui dalam acara General Electric Digital Industrial Forum di Jakarta, Kamis, 13 April 2017. "Jadi bukan 2018, tapi baru bisa terbang perdana pada 2021."
> 
> Ilham mengatakan bahwa pihaknya ingin memastikan terlebih dahulu jika pesawat R80 ini benar masuk dalam proyek strategis nasional. "Katanya kan sudah dinyatakan masuk dalam proyek strategis nasional, tapi mana kertasnya, kita mau lihat kertasnya dulu, karena dalam perpres itu kan ada ratusan program, dan katanya ada update dari perpres proyek strategis nasional tahun lalu," kata Ilham.
> 
> Habibie Perkenalkan Pesawat R80 Rancangannya
> 
> "Tapi ini bukan soal dana, karena mereka (pihak ketiga) ingin lihat apakah kita di PT RAI, di dukung oleh pemerintah ada atau tidak," katq Ilham. Namun Ilham enggan menjelaskan siapakah pihak ketiga yang dimaksudnya dan beralasan bahwa hal tersebut merupakan persoalan internal perusahaan.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Pemerintah telah memasukkan pembangunan pesawat R80 dalam daftar proyek strategis nasional, bersamaan dengan pesawat N245. Pesawat N245 dikembangkan oleh PT (DI) Dirgantara Indonesia bersama Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN), sedangkan pesawat R80 dikembangkan oleh PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI).
> 
> *Simak:* Pengembangan Pesawat Diusulkan Jadi Proyek Strategis
> 
> Badan Usaha Milik Nasional (BUMN) Penerbangan, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) semula akan menjadi pemasok bagi komponen pesawat R80 tersebut. Namun, Ilham mengkonfirmasi bahwa kerjasama tersebut belum pasti dijalankan karena ada kendala dari pihak PT DI. "PT DI kalau mau jadi bagian ya harus investasi juga, kemampuan, mesin, alat produksi, disediakan sendiri, kita kan tidak bisa biayai," ujar Ilham.
> 
> *Simak:* R80 Bakal Terbang Perdana di Bandara Kertajati
> 
> Ilham menambahkan jika PT DI gagal menjadi pemasok komponen bagi pesawat R80, maka PT RAI bisa mencoba memproduksi sendiri atau mengimpor dari luar negeri. Karena untuk pesawat, ungkapnya, tidak ada aturan di Indonesia mengenai TKDN (Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri. "Ada ratusan pesawat yang terbang di Indonesia, seperti Boeing, tahu berapa TKDN nya? nol persen, jadi saat ini TKDN tidak jadi fokus utama terlebih dahulu," ujar Ilham.
> https://bisnis.tempo.co/read/news/2...ana-pesawat-r80-tertunda-2-tahun-ini-sebabnya



RAI ini aneh, kalo mau bergerak sendiri (swasta) dan proyeknya merupakan inisiasi sendiri kenapa harus tunggu perpres? Kalo PTDI dengan N245 kan jelas proyek binaan pemerintah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Pesawat N-219 Kejar 350 Jam Terbang*
Kamis, 20 April 2017 - 09:35 WIB > Dibaca 149 kali 

 Print | Komentar





Pesawat N-219

Berita Terkait



JAKARTA (RIAUPOS.CO) - Mimpi bangkitnya dunia dirgantara nasional segera terwujud. Akhir Mei depan, pesawat N-219 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) dan Lembaga Penerbangan Antariksa Nasional (Lapan) dijadwalkan mulai mengangkasa. Penerbangan perdana itu rencananya dipimpin test pilot kawakan PT DI Ester Gayatri Saleh.

Perkembangan terkini pesawat berkapasitas 19 penumpang itu disampaikan Kepala Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan (Pustekbang) Lapan Gunawan Setyo Prabowo. Dia mengatakan, sempat beredar kabar N-219 akan terbang bertepatan dengan Hari Kebangkitan Teknologi Nasional (Hakteknas) 2017 di Makassar pada Agustus mendatang.

‘’Sepertinya terbang perdana di Bandung,’’ jelasnya, Rabu (19/4). Rute paling jauh, pesawat N-219 akan terbang dari markas PT DI di Bandung menuju Kantor Pustekbang Lapan di Rumpin, Bogor. Saat ini sedang dilakukan perpanjangan landasan pacu di lapangan terbang Rumpin, Bogor.

*Untuk bisa terbang reguler, N-219 perlu lulus sertifikasi Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub). Nah untuk bisa lulus sertifikasi, pesawat itu harus terbang selama 350 jam. Sebagai permulaan, tahun ini rencananya N-219 akan uji terbang 25 jam setiap bulan.

‘’Kami siapkan dua pesawat N-219 untuk mengejar target jam terbang 350 itu,’’ katanya. Dengan adanya dua unit pesawat, tugasnya bisa dibagi rata masing-masing 175 jam terbang. Saat uji terbang nanti, pesawat hanya akan ditumpangi pilot dan ko-pilot.*

Selama proses uji terbang akan dilakukan pencatatan kondisi pesawat. Gunawan berharap terbang perdana dan terbang untuk mengejar sertifikasi berjalan lancar. Menurut dia, kolaborasi antara Lapan dengan PT DI untuk menggarap N-219 selama ini berjalan cukup baik.

Saat ini tim teknis yang menggarap N-219 sedang berfokus pada engine run. Setelah selesai proses penyiapan engine run, N-219 akan melakukan tes jalan di landasan pacu.

Dirjen Penguatan Inovasi Kemenristekdikti Jumain Ape mengatakan, setelah proses uji terbang dan lulus sertifikasi, pesawat itu bisa diproduksi masal. Dia berharap perkembangan N-219 bisa menjadi kado spesial saat peringatan Hakteknas 2017 di Makassar nanti..(wan/oki/jpg)
http://riaupos.co/149786-berita-pesawat-n219-kejar-350-jam-terbang.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bungaterakhir

> Perakitan pesawat R80 secara utuh akan dilakukan di Bandara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Kertajati. Semua komponen dan interior pesawat diselesaikan di Kertajati.



@nufix hahaha, mungkin semi-swasta kali !

Yang saya quote di atas, itu pernyataan/klaim sepihak banget. airport belum jadi tapi udah ancang2 "AKAN/BAKALAN" harusnya kementerian perhubungan/Angkasa Pura donk yang publish ke public, kenapa jadi malah mereka. ini kaya berita " DISNEY LAND BAKALAN DI BANGUN DI BOYOLALI" yang ngomong ke media bupati boyolalinya sendiri, tapi pihak disney gak tau sama sekali. ini sudah yang ke-2 kalinya, kmaren katanya mau di batam sama lionair. lagian kalo mau bangun pabrik baru mbok ya sekalian bikin runway sendiri, yang kaya gini ujung2nya ngerusak management bisnis. ini udah gak enak banget !! kalo bicara nunggu Perpres dari jaman SBY juga nih proyek udah ditolak mentah2, minta support dana awal $500M dikira enak kali dapat uang segitu. iya kali airport di pake buat ngerakit pesawat, gak kebayang complainnya maskapai2 international/turis yang datang ke jawa barat !! maaf, bukannya meragukan. realistis aja sih !


----------



## nufix

Bungaterakhir said:


> @nufix hahaha, mungkin semi-swasta kali !
> 
> Yang saya quote di atas, itu pernyataan/klaim sepihak banget. airport belum jadi tapi udah ancang2 "AKAN/BAKALAN" harusnya kementerian perhubungan donk yang publish ke public, kenapa jadi malah mereka. ini kaya berita " DISNEY LAND BAKALAN DI BANGUN DI BOYOLALI" yang ngomong ke media bupati boyolalinya sendiri, tapi pihak disney gak tau sama sekali. ini sudah yang ke-2 kalinya, kmaren katanya mau di batam sama lionair. lagian kalo mau bangun pabrik baru mbok ya sekalian bikin runway sendiri, yang kaya gini ujung2nya ngerusak management bisnis. ini udah gak enak banget !! kalo bicara nunggu Perpres dari jaman SBY juga nih proyek udah ditolak mentah2, minta support dana awal $500M dikira enak kali dapat uang segitu. iya kali airport di pake buat ngerakit pesawat, gak kebayang complainnya maskapai2 international/turis yang datang ke jawa barat !! maaf, bukannya meragukan. realistis aja sih !



Ini sifat turunan habibie ke anaknya. PTDI kacau secara management mah udah ga aneh lagi karena dari dulu habibie jadiin PTDI buat bancakan dia dan kroninya, cuma bedanya PTDI dari jaman Soeharto sampe sekarang selalu di bail pemerintah kalo merugi / overspending karena dia perusahaan negara. Lha ini RAI, swasta tapi pengen di treat ala perusahaan plat merah. Secara pribadi sih gw dukung banget inisiatif pihak non pemerintah dalam mengembangkan teknologi dan industri nasional, banyak contohnya mulai dari perusahaan yang bikin radar atau battle management system, ranpur, kapal dll. tapi ga juga sampe minta perpres, jaminan modal awal sampe jaminan pemesanan ke pemerintah hahaha.


----------



## CountStrike

Ground Test N-219 (Pict: Ijal Lubis)


----------



## pr1v4t33r

CountStrike said:


> Ground Test N-219 (Pict: Ijal Lubis)
> 
> View attachment 392214



*Video:* _https://instagram.fcgk3-1.fna.fbcdn...45_1844823125841443_4278478001722621952_n.mp4_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*PTDI contracts Honeywell TPE331 engines for NC212i*





Indonesian aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia has signed a contract with Honeywell for the purchase of 34 Honeywell TPE331 turboprop engines.

The engines will power PT Dirgantara Indonesia’s NC212i twin turboprop commuter aircraft and will be delivered over the next four years. The first six engines will be delivered later this year, with the rest delivered through 2020.

Honeywell’s TPE331 turboprop engines will allow NC212i aircraft with faster takeoffs and climbs, and more efficient cruise speeds, while reducing fuel burn and related fuel and operating costs. The engine is rated at 925 SHP and have a propeller speed of 1591 rpm.

Honeywell will also provide maintenance and support training for six PTDI engineers to promote line-maintenance skills for the TPE331 and transfer technical knowledge to locally based companies.

Honeywell has already supplied 11 TPE331 engines for PTDI’s NC212-400 and NC212i fleet in 2015.

The NC212 is a license built version of the Spanish CASA C212 aircraft. The program began in 1976 with the license manufacture of the NC212-200, manufacturing more than 100 of the type. Currently PTDI is the sole manufacturer of NC212 aircraft.

The NC-212 has a boxy fuselage, with a high-mounted wing, a conventional tail, and a fixed tricycle landing gear. It can seat 21–28 passengers depending on configuration.

The aircraft have a non-pressurized fuselage, hence it is limited to relatively low-altitude flight and is ideal for short legs and regional airline service.

The NC-212i has superior STOL capability, with its ability to take off from a 393 m long airstrip and land on 271 m.

http://www.aviationanalysis.net/2017/04/ptdi-contracts-honeywell-tpe331-engines.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Ground test N-219

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*PT DI joint development Aircraft and UAV with TAI
*

*



PTDI dan Turkish Aerospace Industries Kerjasama Pengembangan Pesawat

Click to expand...

*


> Humas PTDI - Pada perhelatan International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) 2017 yang diselenggarakan pada tanggal 9-12 Mei 2017 di Istanbul, Turkey, Direktur Utama PTDI, Budi Santoso menandatangani MoU dengan CEO Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc (TAI), PhD. Temel KOTÌL.
> 
> MoU antara TAI dengan PTDI diantaranya :
> - Peningkatan avionik dan sayap untuk pesawat-pesawat CN235.
> - Pengembangan, sertifikasi dan produksi bersama pesawat N245.
> - Global supply chain untuk komponen CN235
> - Pengembangan bersama untuk pesawat tanpa awak kelas _Medium Altitude Long Endurance _(MALE).



http://www.bumn.go.id/ptdi/berita/1...ce-Industries-Kerjasama-Pengembangan-Pesawat-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862970357954654208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Drone BPPT successfully flew for seven hours






*
*Drone BPPT sukses terbang selama tujuh jam*


> Bandung (ANTARA News) - Tim peneliti Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) menyatakan sukses menerbangkan drone buatan mereka selama tujuh jam tanpa henti dalam uji coba pesawat udara nir-awak yang dinamakan Alap-alap PA4 itu di Pangandaran, Jawa Barat, Minggu.
> 
> Keterangan melalui layanan pesan telepon seluler yang dikirimkan Humas BPPT, Minggu, menyebutkan, selama terbang selama tujuh jam itu, drone Alap-alap menjelajah wilayah sejauh 623 km, menempuh jarak terjauh 100 km pada ketinggian 5.000 kaki.
> 
> Dalam misi tes ketahanan itu, Alap-alap PA 4 selesai melakukan misi pemetaan seluas 750 ha, sesuai dengan misi yang diembannya, yaitu pemetaan udara dan pengawasan dari udara.
> 
> Kepala program Drone BPPT Joko Purwono , seperti dikuti pesan itu, menyatakan, gimbal (rumah kamera) yang dibawa drone itu dapat memonitor visual dari udara secara daring.
> 
> Disebutkan, keunggulan drone Alap-alap PA4 adalah dapat melakukan pemetaan pada lokasi sejauh 50-80 km. Kemampuan pemetaan lebih dari 2.600 hektare perjam terbang dengan resolusi 13 cm/pixel.
> 
> Menurut Joko, drone Alap-alap PA4 sangat efisien dalam membantu pengawasan kawasan hutan, karena hutan seluas satu juta ha dapat dipetakan dalam 76 hari terbang.
> 
> Kementerian Lingkungan Hidup dan kehutanan disebut perlu memiliki skuadron drone Alap-alap untuk membantu mengawasi kawasan hutan di Sumatera dan Kalimantan yang luasnya jutaan hektare. Deputi Teknologi Industri Rancang Bangun dan Rekayasa BPPT Wahyu W Pandoe menyatakan, pihaknya akan berupaya keras untuk mewujudkan agar drone hasil karya BPPT itu dapat dimanfaatkan oleh institusi pemerintah yang memerlukan, baik untuk keperluan militer maupun sipil.
> 
> Momentum Hari Kebangkitan Nasional dijadikan BPPT sebagai tonggak agar drone itu dapat dimanfaatkan untuk kedaulatan Tanah Air.



http://www.antaranews.com/berita/630530/drone-bppt-sukses-terbang-selama-tujuh-jam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## patu

Satria Manggala said:


> *Drone BPPT successfully flew for seven hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Drone BPPT sukses terbang selama tujuh jam*
> 
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/berita/630530/drone-bppt-sukses-terbang-selama-tujuh-jam


Love to see that this uav will be operated by goverment soon, in orther to strenghent the BPPT's fundation.


----------



## Kalazan

*DWI HARTANTO, SI JENIUS DIBALIK PESAWAT TEMPUR GENERASI KEENAM*







Dwi Hartanto, seorang diaspora Indonesia yang kemampuannya dalam bidang kedirgantaraan telah diakui secara internasional. Bahkan, baru-baru ini dia kembali menorehkan prestasi pada kompetisi riset teknologi dunia antar Space Agency.

Dwi beserta tim sukses menapakkan kakinya di podium tertinggi. Padahal, saingannya dalam ajang prestisus yang dihelat di Cologne, Jerman itu merupakan ilmuwan-ilmuwan handal perwakilan dari Space Agency negara maju, seperti ESA (Eropa), NASA (Amerika), DLR (ESA/Jerman), ESTEC (ESA/Belanda), JAXA (Jepang), UKSA (Inggris), CSA (Kanada), KARI (Korea), AEB (Brazil), INTA (Spanyol), dan masih banyak lagi.

“Kompetisi tersebut menghadirkan topik-topik riset dengan teknologi tinggi. Bahkan, tahapan seleksi masuknya juga tidak mudah. Sebelum masuk ke tahap final di Cologne, para ilmuwan harus melewati tahap seleksi internal di masing-masing Space Agency,” ujar Dwi.

Keberhasilan Dwi dalam ajang prestisius tersebut, khususnya pada kategori spacecraft technology tak lepas dari ide briliannya dalam menciptakan sebuah riset berjudul ‘Lethal Weapon in The Sky‘ atau ‘Senjata yang Mematikan di Angkasa’. Kandidat profesor muda bidang aerospace engineering itu pun mampu menghasilkan sejumlah teknologi utama yang kemudian dipatenkan.

“Sesuai dengan judul, saya dan tim mengembangkan pesawat tempur moderen yang disebut sebagai pesawat tempur generasi keenam (6th generation fighter jet). Hal ini berawal dari keberhasilan kami ketika diminta untuk membantu mengembangkan pesawat tempur EuroTyphoon di Airbus Space and Defence menjadi EuroTyphoon Next Generation,” tuturnya.

Doktor yang meraih titel Ph.D di Technische Univesiteit Delft, Belanda itu menjelaskan, saat ini perkembangan teknologi pesawat tempur memasuki level yang lebih tinggi, yakni era pertempuran pesawat abad baru. Untuk itu, Dwi mengembangkan mesin pesawat tempur moderen yang disebut dengan hybrid air-breathing rocket engine. Teknologi baru ini, kata dia, mampu membuat pesawat melesat, baik di dalam jangkauan atmosfer bumi maupun jangkaun di luar atmosfer.

“Sedangkan tipikal jet tempur generasi sebelumnya tidak dapat terbang seperti itu karena keterbatasan oksigen,” sebutnya.

Selama mempresentasikan inovasinya, Dwi memaparkan berbagai keunggulan pesawat yang sedang dikembangkan bersama timnya tersebut. Salah satunya, komponen pesawat berupa wing dan airframe body streamline aerodinamis dengan struktur yang solid untuk menunjang beragam manuver sulit. Hasilnya, banyak orang merasa penasaran, termasuk beberapa perwakilan dari Lockheed Martin dan NASA/JPL yang tertarik dengan teknologi ciptaannya.

“Bahkan sebelum saya sempat kembali ke tempat duduk, ada beberapa orang sedang menunggu dan menghampiri dengan raut muka sangat serius. Ternyata mereka tertarik dan menawarkan kerja sama strategis,” kenang alumnus Tokyo Institute of Technology itu.

Dengan capaian yang luar biasa tersebut, Dwi ingin menyampaikan kepada masyarakat luas, terutama dari kalangan akademisi dan peneliti supaya tidak takut untuk berinovasi. Menurut dia, Indonesia memiliki potensi sumber daya manusia (SDM) yang mumpuni untuk menguasai bidang teknologi tinggi.

“Ajang ini salah satu pembuktiannya. Jadi jangan pernah pesimis, takut, apalagi berkecil hati apabila punya cita-cita yang tinggi, terutama yang berkaitan dengan program strategis kebangsaan untuk masa depan. Tetaplah menjadi pribadi yang ulet dan pantang menyerah,” tutup pria yang telah memegang tiga paten dalam bidang spacecraft technology itu.

ristekdikti.go.id


Indonesian diamond, the next Habibie, hope his knowledge can be implemented on IFX/KFX development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesian and Turkish aviation firms agree to collaborate on N245 commuter aircraft
ShareTweet







PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) signed a “Framework Agreement” on 06 July calling upon bilateral collaboration between the two aviation vendors.

In its official press release, TAI states that the agreement will see TAI collaborate with PTDI on the latter’s CN-235-based N245 commuter aircraft and N219 utility aircraft. Besides technical support, activities will also include joint marketing and other business initiatives.

PTDI and TAI will also cooperation in unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV), aerostructures and development in other areas of aeronautics.

The Framework Agreement follows a memorandum-of-understanding (MoU) signed by PTDI and TAI at the 2017 International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF), which took place in Istanbul in May.

*Notes & Comments:*

Being a development and co-production partner of the CN-235, PTDI is aiming to convert the venerable lightweight transport into a cost-effective commuter airliner. Under the N245 program, the CN-235 will eschew its rear-ramp and incorporate a new T-tail as well as Pratt & Whitney PW127 turboprop engines.

The N245 will have a capacity of 50 passengers and an internal payload of 5,500 kg. It will retain the CN-235’s versatility in hot-and-high conditions and rugged environments, such as incomplete runways. PTDI aims to have the N245 compete against the industry incumbent ATR-42.

Derived from the PTDI NC212, the N219 is being developed to compete with lightweight turboprop transports such as the Cessna Grand Caravan EX. In fact, the N219 will be a twin-engine design – using two Pratt & Whitney PT6A-42 turboprop engines. The N219 will have a passenger capacity of 19 and be positioned for civil and military requirements alike. Like the N245, the N219 will be optimized for use from unprepared runways, enabling it to operate from remote and inaccessible areas.

Jakarta hopes that the N245 and N219, which it considers programs of strategic importance, will draw upon Indonesia’s domestic requirements, which are borne from both public and private sector users. In fact, both programs draw upon existing designs, helping PTDI control the development cost overhead and, in turn, acquisition costs. Traction in the Indonesian market (with its 16 commercial airlines) could provide these aircraft with scale from the onset, making them competitive in the global market.

Turkey had also hoped for building a domestic airliner. In 2015, the Turkish Undersecretariat of Defence Industries (SSM) awarded the U.S.-based (but Turkish-American owned) Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) and its TRJet initiative to spearhead the program. SNC owns the German aircraft marker Dornier, and had proposed a variant of the Dornier 328 in the TRJ328. It is not clear where the TRJet initiative is currently at in terms of progression, though TAI’s entry into the PTDI N245 could provide a complementary avenue.

http://quwa.org/2017/07/11/indonesi...te-ptdis-cn-235-based-n245-commuter-aircraft/

*Indonesia ready to conduct MALE drone flight test in 2019*
16 hours ago | 906 Views




UAV. (www.avio.com)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - Indonesia, through the Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and its consortium, is ready to conduct a flight test for its larger Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) drone in 2019.

"For next drone development, we will develop larger MALE drone. It can fly for a longer distance, more loads and longer flight duration which can reach 24 hours. It will be used for border surveillance operations as part of the efforts to maintain security and defense," Wahyu Pandoe of the Engineering and Designing Industry Technology of the BPPT, said in Jakarta on Sunday.

Head of BPPT's Drone Program Joko Purwoto said Indonesia would have been able to conduct a flight test for its MALE drone in 2019.

The drone is being built by the BPPT in cooperation with its consortium, consisting of, among others, Indonesia's aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia, state-owned electronic firm PT LEN, the Ministry of Defense and Security and the Bandung-based Institute of Technology.

Unlike the _Alap-alap_, the smaller drone built by the BPPT which consumes octane-98 gasoline, the larger MALE drone will use avtur aircraft fuel. 

This drone is developed with a capability to fly for 24 hours at the altitude of 30,000 feet and with a load of not only cameras but also radars. 

Previously, BPPT has developed a number of types of drones such as the _Wulung_ and _Alap-alap_ PA-4 and _Alap-alap_ PA-5. _The Wulung_ drones which were built for surveillance activities were able to fly at a radius of 120 kilometers for four hours at an altitude of 8,000 feet.

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/111876/indonesia-ready-to-conduct-male-drone-flight-test-in-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Drone Alap Alap PA4 BPPT*

=============






*Indonesia To Test Home-made Medium Altitude Long Endurance Military Drone In 2019*



> Our Bureau
> 05:15 AM, July 17, 2017
> 
> Indonesia has started developing a large medium altitude long endurance (MALE) military drone which it plans to test in 2019.
> 
> A consortium consisting of aircraft maker PT Dirgantara, Indonesian Agency for Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT), state-owned electronic firm PT LEN, the Ministry of Defense and Security and the Bandung-based Institute of Technology is preparing to conduct a flight test for its larger Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) drone in 2019.
> 
> "For next drone development, we will develop larger MALE drone. It can fly for a longer distance, more loads and longer flight duration which can reach 24 hours. It will be used for border surveillance operations as part of the efforts to maintain security and defense," Antara news said quoting Wahyu Pandoe of the BPPT in Jakarta on Sunday.
> 
> Head of BPPT's Drone Program Joko Purwoto said Indonesia would have been able to conduct a flight test for its MALE drone in 2019.
> 
> Unlike the Alap-alap, the smaller drone built by the BPPT which consumes octane-98 gasoline, the larger MALE drone will use avtur aircraft fuel.
> 
> This drone is developed with a capability to fly for 24 hours at the altitude of 30,000 feet and with a load of not only cameras but also radars.
> 
> Previously, BPPT has developed a number of types of drones such as the Wulung and Alap-alap PA-4 and Alap-alap PA-5. The Wulung drones which were built for surveillance activities were able to fly at a radius of 120 kilometers for four hours at an altitude of 8,000 feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Indonesia to Deliver 2 PH Air Force Aircraft this Quarter *
28 Juli 2017





PAF NC-212i aircraft (photo : Detik)

The delivery of Philippine Air Force’s two NC-212i short takeoff and landing (STOL) medium transport aircraft ordered from Indonesia state-owned PT Dirgantara Indonesia-Indonesian Aerospace may take place this third quarter.

The Philippine government entered a contract with the said Indonesian firm for the supply of two NC-212 aircraft early 2014. Delivery was expected late 2015.

MaxDefense Philippines said delivery may take place next month. MaxDefense said “PTDI failed to deliver the aircraft on time due to issues between PTDI and the approved autopilot supplier, who was bought by another company and was said to have not honored its commitments to PTDI, which led to the delay and blacklisting of PTDI.”

“Blacklisting from Philippine government procurement board [is] coming to an end in 3 days,” MaxDefense said.

However, according to a credible source of Update Philippines, delivery may take place in September.

CASA C-212 Aviocar is a turboprop-powered STOL medium transport aircraft designed and built by CASA in Spain. Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA (CASA) became a subsidiary of European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) in 1999 as EADS CASA, and in 2009 EADS CASA was absorbed by Airbus Military.

At present, C-212s are also being produced under licence by Indonesian Aerospace under NC-212 family.

(Update)

* 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Rajawali 720, Bukan Sekedar Drone *




*UAV* berbentuk unik itu mulai meraung. Kecepatannya bertambah dan kemudian akhirnya lepas landas. Inilah UAV besutan PT. Bhineka Dwi Persada, yang diberi nama Rajawali 720. Selain bentuknya yang tidak biasa, spesifikasi UAV ini bisa dibilang lebih besar dibanding UAV lokal lainnya.





Secara umum, Rajawali 720 memiliki panjang 4 meter dan rentang sayap 7 meter. Dengan _payload_ 100 kg, UAV ini memiliki kecepatan jelajah hingga 135 km/jam. Namun yang istimewa adalah ketahanan terbangnya yang bisa mencapai lebih dari 20 jam. Sementara jarak terbang _Line of sight_, masih di angka 150an km. Angka ini bisa bertambah jika Rajawali 720 bisa terkoneksi dengan kendali melalui satelit.





Namun bukan hanya UAV yang ditawarkan. PT. Bhineka dwi persada juga merancang sistem integrasi antara UAV dan Prajurit di lapangan dalam sebuah _Mobile Command Control Vehicle._ MCCV ini murni desain PT. Bhineka bekerja sama dengan Balitbang Kemhan. Kendaraan truk ini, bukan hanya sebagai pengendali UAV, tapi juga sebagai mobil komando lapangan.





Data dari UAV Rajawali nantinya bisa secara _real time_ diteruskan ke prajurit di garis depan. Sebuah mobil kontrol, bisa mengendalikan hingga 64 prajurit sekaligus. Selain itu, prajurit juga nantinya dibekali kamera serta peralatan lain yang bisa dimonitor oleh komandan di dalam truk. Sistem pengantaran data sendiri menggunakan jaringan LTE buatan sendiri atau radio link yang tertutup sehingga dijamin keamanannya. PT. Bhineka menyebut sistem ini sebagai _Indonesia Future Soldier_. Menarik bukan? Semoga saja inovasi ini dilirik oleh Kemhan dan TNI.

*★ ARC *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Waiting For First Flight N219*

* LAPAN dan PTDI Lakukan Uji Terbang Rute dan Uji Coba Landasan Rumpin *
22.00 Garuda Militer No comments

*✈ Sambut First Flight N-219*http://pustekbang.lapan.go.id/upload/landing_kodiak.jpg




*Pesawat Kodiak 100 mendarat di runway 32 Rumpin Airfield *

*R*encana First Flight Pesawat N-219 yang tinggal menunggu hari, merupakan momen bersejarah yang patut di persiapan dengan matang, salah satunya adalah mencari alternatif lokasi pendaratan perdana di luar kota Bandung. Salah satu kandidat adalah landasan Rumpin yang berada di dekat lingkungan kantor Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN yang merupakan satker yang menangani langsung program pengembangan pesawat N-219 ini.

Pengujian kelayakan dan kesiapan landasan Rumpin untuk didarati pesawat N-219 dilaksanakan menggunakan pesawat chaser Kodiak 100 (pabrikan Quest Aircraft, USA). Pesawat 8-10 penumpang ini melakukan _take-off_ dari landasan Udara Husein Sastranegara Bandung dan landing di Landasan Udara Rumpin (Rumpin Airfield) pada Sabtu yang lalu, (17/6/2017).

Kru yang melaksanakan penerbangan berjumlah 2 orang, Test Pilot Pesawat N-219 Captain Esther Gayatri dan Kapten Ervan, pilot dari TNI-AL. Penumpang yang turut serta dalam uji rute ini adalah Kepala Program Pesawat N219 LAPAN Ir. Agus Aribowo M.Eng dan Pilot Pustekbang Febri K.A Siahaan ST. Pesawat _started engine_ pada pukul 08.05 WIB dan taxi menggunakan _taxiway_ “G”. Adapun _runway_ yang digunakan adalah nomor _runway_ “29”. Pesawat airborne pada pukul 08.16 WIB dengan ketinggian 8500 ft. Setelah terbang menempuh waktu 31 menit, pesawat kemudian landing pada 08.47 WIB diatas runway 32.

Setelah mendarat, dilaksanakan _backtrack_ dan _lining up_ dari _runway_ 14, dimana pesawat akan _take off_ berlawanan arah dari arah _landing_. Hal ni dimaksudkan untuk menghemat waktu proses _taxiing_ agar pesawat dapat segera _take off _kembali. Setelah pesawat mendapatkan _clearance_ dari Pemandu Lalu Lintas Udara, pesawat _take off _dari landasan Rumpin pada pukul 08.50 WIB.

Setelah pesawat kembali _take off,_ maka penerbangan pun dilanjutkan menuju Bandung dengan menggunakan rute yang hampir sama, namun dengan ketinggian jelajah 7500 ft. Pesawat berhasil mendarat pada pukul 09.39 WIB di bandara Husein Sastranegara. Adapun _block time_ penerbangan dari Bandung-Rumpin-Bandung adalah 1 jam 29 menit. Setelah mendarat, dilakukan _briefing_ terkait uji rute dan uji pendaratan di landasan rumpin, dan dalam beberapa hari ke depan akan dilaporkan hasil analisa teknis dengan mendapat input dari _ground crew_ yang telah melakukan check lapangan dan laporan tertulis pilot sebagai masukan.

*✈ LAPAN *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Rajawali 720*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Satria Manggala said:


> *Waiting For First Flight N219*
> 
> * LAPAN dan PTDI Lakukan Uji Terbang Rute dan Uji Coba Landasan Rumpin *
> 22.00 Garuda Militer No comments
> 
> *✈ Sambut First Flight N-219*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pesawat Kodiak 100 mendarat di runway 32 Rumpin Airfield *
> 
> *R*encana First Flight Pesawat N-219 yang tinggal menunggu hari, merupakan momen bersejarah yang patut di persiapan dengan matang, salah satunya adalah mencari alternatif lokasi pendaratan perdana di luar kota Bandung. Salah satu kandidat adalah landasan Rumpin yang berada di dekat lingkungan kantor Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN yang merupakan satker yang menangani langsung program pengembangan pesawat N-219 ini.
> 
> Pengujian kelayakan dan kesiapan landasan Rumpin untuk didarati pesawat N-219 dilaksanakan menggunakan pesawat chaser Kodiak 100 (pabrikan Quest Aircraft, USA). Pesawat 8-10 penumpang ini melakukan _take-off_ dari landasan Udara Husein Sastranegara Bandung dan landing di Landasan Udara Rumpin (Rumpin Airfield) pada Sabtu yang lalu, (17/6/2017).
> 
> Kru yang melaksanakan penerbangan berjumlah 2 orang, Test Pilot Pesawat N-219 Captain Esther Gayatri dan Kapten Ervan, pilot dari TNI-AL. Penumpang yang turut serta dalam uji rute ini adalah Kepala Program Pesawat N219 LAPAN Ir. Agus Aribowo M.Eng dan Pilot Pustekbang Febri K.A Siahaan ST. Pesawat _started engine_ pada pukul 08.05 WIB dan taxi menggunakan _taxiway_ “G”. Adapun _runway_ yang digunakan adalah nomor _runway_ “29”. Pesawat airborne pada pukul 08.16 WIB dengan ketinggian 8500 ft. Setelah terbang menempuh waktu 31 menit, pesawat kemudian landing pada 08.47 WIB diatas runway 32.
> 
> Setelah mendarat, dilaksanakan _backtrack_ dan _lining up_ dari _runway_ 14, dimana pesawat akan _take off_ berlawanan arah dari arah _landing_. Hal ni dimaksudkan untuk menghemat waktu proses _taxiing_ agar pesawat dapat segera _take off _kembali. Setelah pesawat mendapatkan _clearance_ dari Pemandu Lalu Lintas Udara, pesawat _take off _dari landasan Rumpin pada pukul 08.50 WIB.
> 
> Setelah pesawat kembali _take off,_ maka penerbangan pun dilanjutkan menuju Bandung dengan menggunakan rute yang hampir sama, namun dengan ketinggian jelajah 7500 ft. Pesawat berhasil mendarat pada pukul 09.39 WIB di bandara Husein Sastranegara. Adapun _block time_ penerbangan dari Bandung-Rumpin-Bandung adalah 1 jam 29 menit. Setelah mendarat, dilakukan _briefing_ terkait uji rute dan uji pendaratan di landasan rumpin, dan dalam beberapa hari ke depan akan dilaporkan hasil analisa teknis dengan mendapat input dari _ground crew_ yang telah melakukan check lapangan dan laporan tertulis pilot sebagai masukan.
> 
> *✈ LAPAN *



one of the test pilot is our Navy guys, wonder if they will order and get the plane soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia University will involve to desain, repair and upgrade the aircraft*

* RI – Korea Lakukan Kerjasama Pengembangan Pesawat Jet Tempur Generasi 4.5 *
18.00 Garuda Militer No comments

*Libatkan ITB Untuk pengembangan kedepan*https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JLtxA_OO...GAs/s400/ff6dbf6812ef3c55b2ce471d70f0bd03.jpg





*
Desain pesawat tempur KFX/IFX [Mildom] ★

D*alam meningkatkan kemampuan industri pertahanan nasional dan kemandirian teknologi nasional terkait dengan kemampuan memelihara dan mengembangkan pesawat tempur, Pemerintah Indonesia melalui Kemhan RI dan Pemerintah Republik Korea melakukan kerjasama pengembangan pesawat jet tempur generasi 4.5.

Pengembangan pesawat jet tempur jenis KF-X/IF-X ini merupakan implementasi kerjasama strategis antara Pemerintah RI dalam hal ini PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PT. DI) dan Pemerintah Korea Selatan, yang ditandatangani pada 2006 lalu. Hal tersebut terungkap dalam acara jumpa pers antara Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan (Kabalitbang) Kemhan RI Dr. Ir. Anne Kusmayati, M.Sc dengan awak media yang di Balai Media Kemhan, Jumat (28/7).

Pengembangan pesawat tempur secara mandiri lebih menguntungkan karena desain pesawat yang dibuat dapat menyesuaikan dengan persyaratan operasional dari PT DI. Kini, program tersebut masih dalam tahap peningkatan kesiapan teknologi PT DI untuk melakukan Engineering Manufacture Development (EMD).

Rencananya, KF-X/IF-X akan diluncurkan pada tahun 2021 untuk mendapat sertifikasi rancang bangun. Paling lambat pada tahun 2026, prototype atau purwarupa akan dioperasikan untuk memastikan pesawat dapat terbang dan bermanuver dengan baik, sesuai spesifikasi operasional.





*[Sheldon]*

Program pengembangan pesawat jet tempur KF-X/IF-X ini akan menjadi titik bangkit Indonesia dalam kemandirian industri pertahanan karena secara langsung akan mempengaruhi peningkatan kemampuan Sumber Daya Manusia (SDM), fasilitas dan infrastruktur PT. DI selaku industri pertahanan nasional dalam bidang kedirgantaraan.

Saat ini PT. DI telah mengirimkan 81 tenaga ahli ke Korean Aerospace Industry (KAI) di Sacheon City untuk mendapatkan pembekalan tentang sistem dan standar prosedur kerja di KAI. Disamping memperkuat PT. DI selaku industri pertahanan nasional yang akan terlibat langsung sebagai sub bagi KAI, Kemhan RI juga melakukan kerjasama dengan ITB dan Cranfield University untuk _program post graduate_ dan program doktoral dalam rangka untuk melakukan pengembangan dan prototype.

Saat ditemui awak media dalam jumpa pers yang dimoderatori Kapuskom Publik Brigjen TNI Totok Sugiharto, S.Sos, Kabalitbang mengungkapkan bahwa dari segi biaya reparasi, memproduksi pesawat tempur sendiri lebih murah. Karena dapat menekan biaya operasional yang mencakup biaya produksi dan komponen, selain itu, akan lebih mudah dalam urusan perawatan (_maintenance_), perbaikan (_repair_), dan pembaharuan (_upgrade_) karena dapat dilakukan sendiri.

Sementara, urusan modifikasi dan integrasi persenjataan juga mudah karena tidak perlu menunggu persetujuan dari produsen pesawat dan rencananya pesawat tempur ini nantinya akan dipasarkan ke negara-negara Asia Pasifik. (*ERA/RAF*)

*♞ Kemhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GraveDigger388

Satria Manggala said:


> * Rajawali 720, Bukan Sekedar Drone *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UAV* berbentuk unik itu mulai meraung. Kecepatannya bertambah dan kemudian akhirnya lepas landas. Inilah UAV besutan PT. Bhineka Dwi Persada, yang diberi nama Rajawali 720. Selain bentuknya yang tidak biasa, spesifikasi UAV ini bisa dibilang lebih besar dibanding UAV lokal lainnya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secara umum, Rajawali 720 memiliki panjang 4 meter dan rentang sayap 7 meter. Dengan _payload_ 100 kg, UAV ini memiliki kecepatan jelajah hingga 135 km/jam. Namun yang istimewa adalah ketahanan terbangnya yang bisa mencapai lebih dari 20 jam. Sementara jarak terbang _Line of sight_, masih di angka 150an km. Angka ini bisa bertambah jika Rajawali 720 bisa terkoneksi dengan kendali melalui satelit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namun bukan hanya UAV yang ditawarkan. PT. Bhineka dwi persada juga merancang sistem integrasi antara UAV dan Prajurit di lapangan dalam sebuah _Mobile Command Control Vehicle._ MCCV ini murni desain PT. Bhineka bekerja sama dengan Balitbang Kemhan. Kendaraan truk ini, bukan hanya sebagai pengendali UAV, tapi juga sebagai mobil komando lapangan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Data dari UAV Rajawali nantinya bisa secara _real time_ diteruskan ke prajurit di garis depan. Sebuah mobil kontrol, bisa mengendalikan hingga 64 prajurit sekaligus. Selain itu, prajurit juga nantinya dibekali kamera serta peralatan lain yang bisa dimonitor oleh komandan di dalam truk. Sistem pengantaran data sendiri menggunakan jaringan LTE buatan sendiri atau radio link yang tertutup sehingga dijamin keamanannya. PT. Bhineka menyebut sistem ini sebagai _Indonesia Future Soldier_. Menarik bukan? Semoga saja inovasi ini dilirik oleh Kemhan dan TNI.
> 
> *★ ARC *


I'm more interested about that inter-soldier datalink concept. Got more details?


----------



## ArdBeast

PESAWAT PT DI N-219 JALANI TAHAP MEDIUM SPEED TEST





REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- Menteri Riset Teknologi dan Pendidikan Tinggi (Menristekdikti) Mohamad Nasir mengatakan pengembangan pesawat N-219 yang dikembangkan bersama oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia dan LAPAN saat ini memasuki tahap medium speed test.

"N-219, sekarang sudab masuk tahap medium speed test, sudah keluar hanggar. Layak terbang tapi masih uji jalan," kata Nasir usai membuka The 6th International Eijkman Conference di Jakarta, Selasa (1/8).

Menurut dia, seminggu yang lalu pesawat multi fungsi bermesin dua yang didesain untuk dioperasikan di daerah-daerah terpencil ini sudah sempat terbang sekitar 10 hingga 15 menit. "Saya ingin cek itu untuk pastikan N-219 sudah bisa terbang. Mudah-mudahan 2017 jadi tahun kebangkitan kedirgantaraan Indonesia," ujar Nasir.

Pesawat yang terbuat dari logam dan dirancang untuk mengangkut penumpang maupun kargo ini dibuat dengan memenuhi persyaratan FAR 23, dirancang memiliki volume kabin terbesar di kelasnya dan pintu fleksibel yang memastikan bahwa pesawat ini bisa dipakai untuk mengangkut penumpang dan juga kargo.

"Pesawat ini 100 persen hasil penelitian orang Indonesia, tapi sebagian materialnya didatangkan dari luar negeri. Sayapnya 100 persen dalam negeri dan bisa diproduksi jika pesawat sudah mulai produksi," katanya.

Pesawat yang bisa menampung 19 orang ini dirancang untuk bisa mendarat di landas pacu relatif pendek antara 500-600 meter. Jika mendesak, pesawat ini bahkan bisa didaratkan di jalan raya.

Pesawat N-219 telah dipamerkan kepada masyarakat, banyak perusahaan asal Benua Afrika yang siap untuk membeli pesawat itu. Bahkan, ada salah satu perusahaan asal Nigeria yang menawarkan proses assembling dilakukan di negaranya.

Red: Nidia Zuraya 
Source: Antara

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

R80 Miniature mockup will be fly at 2022


























Detik
Kompas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*N219 First test fly

Penampakan Tes Terbang Perdana N219*





*Pesawat N219 bersiap terbang (photo : Info Penerbangan)*

Infopenerbangan,- Pesawat besutan PT. Dirgantara Indonesia N219 sudah mulai melakukan rangkaian test. Hari Rabu (9/8/2017 beredar dibeberapa akun sosial media penampakan perdana pesawat yang sedang melakukan uji coba di landasan pacu bandar udara Husein Sastranegara.

Uji coba yang dilakukan adalah highspeed taxi dan diikuti dengan nose lift off. Nampak N219 melewati tahapan ini dengan mulus dan lancar.

Diyakini uji coba perdana ini dilakukan oleh Capt. Ester Gayatri Saleh dan Copilot Ade Bayu dan berapa teknisi didalamnya.

infopenerbangan belum mendapatkan keterangan resmi dari PT. DI terkait adanya test flight perdana hari ini. Dari informasi yg dihimpun, uji coba akan dilanjutkan hari ini Kamis (10/8/2017).

(Info Penerbangan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*N 219 *Test Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ambalat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

_https://kppip.go.id/proyek-strategi...rogram-industri-pesawat-jarak-menengah-n-245/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 418490
> 
> View attachment 418491
> 
> _https://kppip.go.id/proyek-strategi...rogram-industri-pesawat-jarak-menengah-n-245/_


wah bagasi khusus sepeda pancal


----------



## Ambalat

Lapan/Indonesian Aerospace N219 First flight and Landing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

N219
The nation's products are present for the country

*Maiden Flight, N219 Aircraft Explores Bandung Skies*
Wednesday, 16 Augst 2017 | 11:30 WIB



_ N219 aircraft manufactured by PTDI _

*BANDUNG, NETRALNEWS.COM* - The aircraft manufactured by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI), N219, is performing the inaugural flight from the runway of Husein Sastranegara Airport, Jalan Pajajaran number 154 Bandung, at around 09:13 am, today, Wednesday (8/16/2017). 

Cheers of proud from hundreds of employees and invited guests accompanied the white plane during its maiden flight.

The flight test of N219 was witnessed by the Head of National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) Thomas Djamaludin, Director General of Air Transportation at Transportation Ministry Agus Santoso, President Director of PT DI Budi Santoso and PT DI officials.

Budi Santoso said the N219 prototype aircraft was flying on the skies of Bandung for 20 minutes. The route taken was Batujajar and Saguling Reservoir, West Bandung regency.

The N219 aircraft is designed to fly remote areas with a passenger capacity of 19 people. N219 aircraft can be used to transport civilian passengers, military transport, freight or cargo, medical evacuation, to assistance during natural disasters.

The N219 aircraft is able to carry a load of 7,030 kilograms at take off and 6,940 kilograms on landing. The speed of N219 aircraft can reach 210 knots with economic speed of 190 knots.

Bandung-made aircraft is powered with two Pratt & Whitney Aircraft of Canada Limited PT6A-42 engines each powered at 850 SHP and equipped with Hartzell 4-Blade Metal Propeller. (*)


http://www.en.netralnews.com/news/b....flight..n219.aircraft.explores.bandung.skies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

http://regional.kompas.com/read/201...ang-perdana-dengan-pilot-esther-gayatri-saleh

*After N219, PT DI Prepared to work on N245 with Lapan*
Wednesday, August 16, 2017 | 18:49 hrs





TEMPO.CO, Bandung - PT Dirgantara Indonesia and Lapan prepare to develop the N245 aircraft project that has been proclaimed by the government as an additional program of national strategic project at Presidential Regulation No. 58 of 2017. This was done after PT DI conducted the first flight test of N219 aircraft.

"I expect with this 'first-flight' N219 government will help us to program N245. Lapan also seriously helps us. We will work together to find some of the development costs from the government, partly from the cooperation partners, "said PT DI President Director Budi Santoso in Bandung, West Java, Thursday, August 16, 2017.

Budi said the N245 aircraft project has been prepared by PT DI as the development of the N235 aircraft. "We use what we can use on N235 planes. Maybe 80 percent will be the same, only 20 percent to 30 percent difference, and we can get a commercial aircraft, "he said.

According to Budi, N245 aircraft that will be prepared purely as a commercial aircraft to transport passengers. "If N235 is better for military aircraft and special cargo. If for commercial aircraft can N245, with terget (can operate on) runway below 800 meters, and still can landing in 'unprepare-land' on grass ground and others, "he said.


Budi said the N245 is designed as a propeller aircraft to transport passengers and is under the ATR72 version of the passenger plane. "We will enter the area of 50 passengers. PT DI designs approximately 54 passengers. Because I like to go back and forth the numbers, I made it 45 (N245), "he said.

PT DI will now begin drafting the design of the aircraft. "New design. We will start in the wind tunnel, "said Budi.

Budi said, a number of aircraft industry companies abroad have expressed interest to work together to make the N245 aircraft. But he is still reluctant to elaborate. "About 6 months away from my story. I am still looking for an interested partner. Some are interested but have not calculated the money. If you are interested a lot, "he said.

Head of Lapan Thomas Djamaludin confirmed his institution is working with PT DI for N245 aircraft development project. "After this, we seek the development of the next type of aircraft, the N245. Its specifications for the middle class with a load of about 50 passengers, "he said in Bandung.

AHMAD FIKRI

Read more at http://nasional.tempo.co/read/news/...iap-garap-n245-with-wapan#WBHqCgFzbjXE7ZOV.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

US aerospace firms invest in Indonesia

US firms UTC Aerospace Systems (UTAS) and Jabil have inaugurated new industrial facilities in Bandung, Indonesia, to manufacture aerospace components and systems, the companies have confirmed to _Jane's_ .

The facilities, which are co-located but will operate independently from one another, will be positioned to meet commercial and military requirements with a wide range of products exported to global Tier 1 customers. The two companies' total investment in the new facilities is understood to be about USD100 million.

The investment represents an expansion of UTAS's previous footprint in Bandung – in which it has been operating for 20 years – with the new manufacturing complex geared towards optimising efficiencies with Jabil, one of UTC's key suppliers.

_http://www.janes.com/article/73141/us-aerospace-firms-invest-in-indonesia_


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ambalat

Extended version... Can't get enough of this beauty... check the proces from the very first moment of cutting steel, medium taxi, first flight to celebration of after first flight was concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Lapan to develop amphibious version of N219 aircraft*
Kamis, 17 Agustus 2017 15:23 WIB - 954 Views

Bandung, West Java (ANTARA News) - The National Space and Aviation Institute (Lapan) said it plans to develop amphibious version of the countrys new aircraft product N219 to enable it to land on small islands.

"We want this aircraft to serve short distance routes between small islands which have no airstrips. The amphibious N2019 aircraft could land on the beach," Lapan Chief Thomas Djamaluddin said here on Wednesday, when watching the aircraft landing safely after a successful flight test at the Husein Sastranegara airport of Bandung.

Thomas said he was proud that the aircraft was assembled by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia with technicians all Indonesians.

"This is assembled by Indonesian engineers unlike N250 aircraft, which is assembled in cooperation with foreign technicians," he said.

Chief Executive of PT Dirgantara Indonesia Budi Santoso said the success in the flight test is "very" important for the company and Indonesias aviation industry as it proves the the capability of the country in designing, testing, certification up to production of aircraft.

"There is no foreign technical assistance . It is the result or a brainware after years of hard work of Indonesian engineers," Budi said.

The N219 aircraft took to the air in a maiden test flight on Wednesday at the air strip of the Husein Sastranegara airport.

The test flight was held after the aircraft was give the Certificate of Airworthiness from the Transport Ministry.

The two turboprop engine aircraft has a capacity of carrying 19 passengers.(*)
Editor: Heru

COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2017


----------



## Svantana

R80












R80 *Crowdfunding*




https://kitabisa.com/pesawatr80


----------



## Star Bugs

How many N-219 prototypes does PTDI have to make?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> How many N-219 prototypes does PTDI have to make?


4 units, 2 units for flight test and another two for structure test. Buat dapet type certificate award katanya butuh 300 jam terbang.


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> View attachment 419824
> 
> 
> 
> 4 units, 2 units for flight test and another two for structure test. Buat dapet type certificate award katanya butuh 300 jam terbang.



300 jam terbang itu untuk masing2 dua prototip terbang atau keseluruhan?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Star Bugs said:


> 300 jam terbang itu untuk masing2 dua prototip terbang atau keseluruhan?


Untuk keseluruhan, semakin banyak armada, bisa semakin cepet diselesaikan 300 jam terbangnya, tapi nambah modal lg..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Bugs

pr1v4t33r said:


> Untuk keseluruhan, semakin banyak armada, bisa semakin cepet diselesaikan 300 jam terbangnya, tapi nambah modal lg..



Good...good. There is no reason this aircraft can't get certification. After all, PTDI has produced and delivered many aircrafts. Even FAA and European certificate shouldn't be problem. This is a simple and rugged aircraft. 

Jadi buat saya sertifikasi bukan masalah, yang masalah adalah jualannya. Mudah2an bisa tembus cepek unit meskipun belom dapet sertifikat.


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Turkey Interest to Sell N219 for Africa Markethttps://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/turki-tertarik-kerja-sama-garap-n219.html*
*https://garudamiliter.blogspot.co.id/2017/08/turki-tertarik-kerja-sama-garap-n219.html*
*Turki Tertarik Kerja Sama Garap N219 *

*✈️ Untuk Pasar Afrika*




*✈️ Pesawat terbang N-219 [Republika] *

*T*urkish Aerospace Industries, industri pesawat terbang asal turki berminat menjalin kerja sama produksi dengan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) (PTDI) membuat pesawat N219. Kerja sama produksi antara PTDI dengan Turkish Aerospace Industries dilakukan untuk memenuhi permintaan pasar di Afrika.

"_Turkish Aerospace Industries tertarik kerja sama. Ingin join dengan kita, produksi di mereka dan dijual di Afrika umpamanya,_" ujar Direktur Produksi PTDI Arie Wibowo saat berbincang dengan detikFinance, Jakarta, Selasa (22/8/2017).

Kerja sama produksi ini dilakukan untuk melebarkan penjualan pesawat N219 ke luar negeri. Pasalnya, jika diproduksi di Bandung, pengiriman pesawat N219 tidak ekonomis.

"_Secara logistik kalau saya bikin pesawat di Bandung dan customer di Afrika pesawatnya kan kecil, mau diterbangkan secara logistik enggak memungkinkan. Kalau pakai kapal laut butuh waktu lama, paling bagus kita assembly dekat Afrika supaya deliver langsung dari situ,_" tutur Arie.

Arie menambahkan, dengan demikian pasar pesawat buatan PTDI, khususnya N219 bisa semakin luas dan diminati banyak negara di dunia.

"_Jadi lebih kepada regional marketing dan regional logistiknya lebih memungkinkan, daripada membuat di sini dan mengirim ke seluruh dunia,_" kata Arie.

Sebelumnya perusahaan Turki, FNSS, juga bekerja sama dengan PT Pindad (Persero) membuat medium tank bernama MT Kaplan. Tank ini mampu melesat hingga 70 kilometer (km) per jam dengan jarak tempuh maksimal sekali jalan 450 km. Medium tank ini juga dilengkapi dengan meriam dengan kaliber 105 mm yang diadopsi dari Cockerill Maintenance & Ingenierie SA Defense dari Belgia dan 7.62 mm Coaxial Machine Gun.

*✈️ detik*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Production cost for N-219 aircraft around $3 million /unit.

_Setelah Diproduksi Massal, Berapa Harga Pesawat N219?_

Pesawat N219 buatan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) yang dikembangkan bersama LAPAN ditargetkan diproduksi massal di 2019 mendatang. 

Produksi massal pesawat buatan Bandung tersebut bisa dilakukan setelah mendapatkan Type Certificate yang diperkirakan pada 2018 dari Direktorat Kelaikan Udara dan Pengoperasian Pesawat Udara (DKPPU) Kementerian Perhubungan.

Lalu berapa harga jual pesawat N219? Menurut Direktur Produksi PTDI, Arie Wibowo, harga jual pesawat N219 berada di kisaran US$ 6 juta per unit atau sekitar Rp 81 miliar.

"Kita di kisaran US$ 6 jutaan ya," ujar Arie saat berbincang dengan *detikFinance*, Jakarta, Selasa (22/8/2017).

Sedangkan kebutuhan modal untuk produksi pesawat dengan kapasitas 19 penumpang sebesar 50% dari harga jual, atau berada di angka US$ 3 juta per unit atau sekitar Rp 40,5 miliar.

"Modalnya minimum saya dapat sekitar 50% dari harga jual lah untuk memulai," tambah Arie.

Beberapa maskapai dalam negeri pun berminat untuk membeli pesawat N219 buatan Bandung. Pesawat perintis ini memiliki daya jelajah hingga 880 km dalam sekali jalan untuk menjangkau daerah terpencil.

"Sebetulnya _approaching_ beberapa _airline_ menyatakan punya intensi beli, tapi belum memastikan akan beli," ujar Arie.

Beberapa calon pembeli tersebut, kata Arie, perlu didorong oleh berbagai insentif yang perlu diberikan pemerintah, mulai dari insentif pajak hingga kewajiban penggunaan pesawat buatan dalam negeri.

"Contohnya ada namanya pengurangan pajak atau kebijakan pajak. Kedua, dia diberikan semacam perlindungan bahwa _airline_ beli pesawat dalam negeri. Dengan itu bisa naikkan produksi dalam negeri," ujar Arie.

Selain itu, subsidi tiket juga perlu diberikan kepada penumpang pesawat N219 nantinya. Sehingga maskapai dalam negeri terpacu untuk membeli pesawat dalam negeri, khususnya buatan PTDI.

"Kemungkinan memakai subsidi-subsidi perintis kan ada. Subsidi perintis diberikan _airliner_ N219," kata Arie.

_https://finance.detik.com/industri/3609300/setelah-diproduksi-massal-berapa-harga-pesawat-n219_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

N-219 
Second Flight Test





















100 unit for Lion Air
30 unit for Nusantara Buana Air
18 unit for Thailand Coast Guard
9-15 unit for Indonesian Navy





15 unit for Papua and West Papua province government
6 unit for Aceh province government
6 unit for South Sulawesi province government
4 unit for Riau province government

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

N219 
Second Flight Test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r




----------



## Star Bugs

*GMF AeroAsia Opens Massive Hangar In Indonesia*
GMF AeroAsia has opened a 16-line narrowbody aircraft hangar at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Jakarta, Indonesia, and the facility also includes a dedicated paint bay.






GMF AeroAsia has opened a 16-line narrowbody aircraft hangar at the Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Jakarta, Indonesia, and the facility also includes a dedicated paint bay.

According to President and CEO Richard Budihadianto, the hangar is operating at 80% capacity, or 12 lines, its target for Garuda and third-party airline customers as it ramps up. Speaking at Aviation Week’s MRO Asia-Pacific Conference this week, he said he expects to operate it at full capacity in 2017.

Hangar four, at 6,500 square meters, is one of the biggest hangars in the world.

Budihadianto expects the MRO’s maintenance business to “double revenue in the next five years.” In 2014, GMF generated $264 million in MRO revenue, a 14.7% increase over 2013. That came from three hangars that can accommodate five lines of widebody work, plus a hangar for minor maintenance.

*Garuda Indonesia Inaugurates GMF 'Hangar 4', World's Biggest Narrow Body Hangar*

Garuda President & CEO M. Arif Wibowo stated that the increased capacity of GMF, with Hangar 4, is an example of concrete support from GMF AeroAsia, as a subsidiary, for Garuda Indonesia's sustainable business expansion program. "By the year 2020, the Garuda Indonesia Group will eventually operate a total of 241 aircraft. Also, Hangar 4 is a strategic initiative of GMF AeroAsia in seizing a large portion of the narrow-body aircraft maintenance market in Asia Pacific, which is forecast to become market leader in the MRO business, and furthermore, becoming a market leader for the largest aircraft maintenance business over the next five years," Arif added.

In the midst of rapid growth and expansion in Indonesia's aviation industry, the presence of Hangar 4 marks a new business opportunity and prospective investment to reinforce the national MRO industry. Supported by thousands of highly skilled workers, Hangar 4 is expected to optimally support both local and international airlines to comply with the global aviation safety standard as well as the accesibility of spare parts requirements.

The President & CEO of GMF AeroAsia, Richard Budihadianto, explained that the concept of Hangar 4 is "The Butterfly", consisting of two wings, with an office area and workshop in middle of the Hangar. "This concept comes from the willingness to have a Hangar with an international standard and a futuristic design. From the operational aspect, Hangar 4 GMF AeroAsia is highly effective because aircraft movement will be more flexible," he added.

"The unique design of Hangar 4 is evidenced by the implementation of an eco friendly concept. This ecofriendly building concept is GMF's responsibility to the earth. This concept is contained in the special construction of the Hangar, such as skylights on the roof and Panasap Glass on the walls of the Hangar to help optimize natural sunlight, the second floor's (office), has a curtain wall with laminated glass to maximize light circulation for a modern and transparent look, aluminum ceilings minimize air turbulence, while the roof has been designed to allow water to drain easily and therefore reduce the impact on the facade. Hangar 4 uses Metal Halide lamps to create white light and low electricity consumption," said Richard.

The whole construction of GMF's Hangar 4 was completed by Indonesians and this Hangar was built on a 66.940 m2 area with 64.000m2 available for production area and 17.600 m2 allocated for office space. Hangar 4 has the capability to maintain 16 narrow body aircraft at one time and one bay is also dedicated for aircraft painting. GMF's Hangar 4 can accommodate 16 narrow body aircraft in a parallel formation, with heavy and light maintenance, winglet modification, structure repairs, interior modifications, painting and other maintenance available.

GMF's Hangar 4 utilization will be completed in phases and is therefore expected to reach its full capacity (16 slots operationalized) in 2018. By 2016, GMF has predicted it will hace completed 209 maintenance projects, which will then increase by the next year to 250 maintenance projects, with 313 maintenance projects expected by 2018.


----------



## Star Bugs

GMF AeroAsia apparently is one of key players in the MRO industry according to one market research company.


*"Aircraft MRO Market Research Report – Global Forecast to 2023"*

*Market Highlights:*

Asia had the largest share of the global aircraft MRO market in 2016. It is an emerging region in the long-haul international market and it relies heavily on small and medium wide-body aircraft. As a result, a number of such airlines have been entering into service, recently such as Indigo, Tigerair Singapore, Tigerair Australia, and Air Asia. Moreover, Asia-Pacific is home to major MRO service providers such as HAECO, *GMF AeroAsia*, and ST Aerospace, and is projected to witness the highest growth rate, during the forecast period. In addition, due to the low labor rates, North American airlines outsource 60% of their heavy maintenance and airframe MRO, to Asia, where it is a major source of income.

*Key Players: *

The key players of the global aircraft MRO market are Airbus Group, Air France KLM Engineering & Maintenance, Air Works, Delta TechOps, HAECO, Honeywell International, *GMF AeroAsia*, Lufthansa Technik, Jet Maintenance Solutions, and ST Aerospace. In 2016, Airbus Group, Air France KLM Engineering & Maintenance, Lufthansa Technik, and ST Aerospace accounted for over 35% of the global market.


Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/3467132#ixzz4scfWLUCF





















Credit Photos : Gala Indiga

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia’s biggest IPO this year*

AIRLINES
Tuesday, 22 Aug 2017






Share sale: A technician checking the engine of a Garuda Indonesia aircraft. GMF AeroAsia, which conducts maintenance, repair and overhaul of aircraft for 170 customers. It will offer between 20 and 30 of its equity to investors and is targeting an October listing. — AFP


JAKARTA: *PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia*, a unit of national carrier PT Garuda Indonesia, plans to raise as much as US$300mil in an initial share sale to fund setting up of a new unit in an island near Singapore and expand overseas.

GMF AeroAsia, which conducts maintenance, repair and overhaul of aircraft for 170 customers, will offer between 20% and 30% of its equity to investors and is targeting an October listing on the Indonesia Stock Exchange, said president director Iwan Joeniarto.

It will be the biggest initial share sale in South-east Asia’s largest economy since PT Waskita Beton Precast raised US$402mil in September, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

The company, spun off as an independent unit from Garuda in 2002, plans to use the proceeds from the share sale to set up a new facility in Batam island, south of Singapore, and to seek partners for its expansion in Dubai, Australia and East Asia, Joeniarto said.


“Our aim is to grow this company at the pace of 20% to 21% over the next five years,” Joeniarto said in a phone interview on Aug 16, referring to the revenue target. “Right now 65% of our revenue comes from Garuda and the rest from other airlines. In five years that ratio will be reversed.”

Indonesia is an aviation market with one of the world’s worst safety records but had its air-safety rating upgraded by the US Federal Aviation Administration last year, boosting efforts of Garuda, PT Lion Mentari Airlines and other carriers to expand services in the world’s fourth-most populous country.

“Indonesia remains a growth story for the global aviation industry as it’s the biggest commercial airline market in South-East Asia,” Shukor Yusof, founder of aviation consulting firm Endau Analytics, said by phone.

“The success of the IPO will depend on the valuation and the future of the company will hinge on how GMF AeroAsia can build its business outside Garuda.”— Bloomberg

GMF AeroAsia’s revenue may rise to $424.8 mil this year from $388.7 mil in 2016 while net income is seen higher at $58.3 mil from $57.7 mil, Joeniarto said. The company is bidding for the job of interior fitting and livery painting for Garuda’s new ATR propeller planes, and subsequently enhance the scale of that business to bigger aircraft manufactured by Boeing Co. and Airbus SE, he said.

Garuda’s is seeking to lower the acquisition cost of new aircraft by having the planes delivered without paint or even interior and assign those jobs to GMF AeroAsia, the company said last year. — Bloomberg


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...as-biggest-ipo-this-year/#qwfoc3RWbPKpFrRK.99

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Bugs

Not only biggest in Indonesia , but biggest IPO in the world's MRO industry in 17 years.







*Exclusive: Indonesia’s GMF AeroAsia sets capex at $400m to hit $1b revenue by 2022*

August 21, 2017

IPO-bound GMF AeroAsia, a unit of Indonesian national carrier Garuda Indonesia, is setting aside $400 million for five-year capital expenditure (capex) to help the company double its revenue and hit $1 billion in revenue by 2022, its president director told this portal.

The company is also eyeing at least 10 joint ventures (JVs) with international firms following the IPO.

GMF is poised to go public by the end of the third quarter this year. The company aims to raise between $200 million and $300 million in what could be *the largest IPO in the maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) industry in 17 years. The last MRO firm going public in the region was SIA Engineering, a unit of the Singapore Airlines Group, where it raised $200 million from the offering. *

Growth is expected to remain high as Indonesian airlines’ fleet increases by 9 per cent each year, while value for maintenance raises by 11 per cent. India’s fleet has increased by 13 per cent, while China’s at 11 per cent. Globally, airlines fleet grows by 5 per cent.

*Starting out in 1949, GMF AeroAsia *originated as the Technical Division of Garuda Indonesia Airlines at the Kemayoran and Halim Perdanakusuma airports in Jakarta, Indonesia. In 1984, GMF AeroAsia was relocated to Soekarno-Hatta International Airport and rebranded itself as the Division of Maintenance & Engineering (M & E), which eventually developed into an independent business unit. Subsequently in 1998, the M & E Division transformed into the Strategic Business Unit (SBU-GMF), handling all Garuda Indonesia’s fleet maintenance activities, thus honing its competitive edge. Eventually in 2002 SBU-GMF was spun off from Garuda Indonesia, and officially became an independent entity under the name of PT Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia.

Read more at: https://www.dealstreetasia.com/stories/indonesia-gmf-aeroasia-400m-capex-80616/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Star Bugs

A bit more from GMF. Photos credit to thetraveljunkie.org












Nevermind your head. There's plenty of room up there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pesawat N219 Harus Lolos 3 Tes Jika Hendak Diproduksi Massal

Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub) menyatakan pesawat N219 baru bisa diproduksi massal setelah PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) menyelesaikan serangkaian tes. Pesawat hasil kerja sama LAPAN dan PTDI resmi melakukan uji terbang perdana pada Agustus lalu.






Dirjen Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub), Agus Santoso, mengungkapkan ada 3 tes yang harus dilewati N219 sebelum digunakan sebagai pesawat komersial dan diproduksi massal.

"Jadi harus ada tahapan yang ditunjukkan mereka hingga mereka dapat sertifikasi. Ada 3 tes yang harus dilewati," kata Agus ditemui di Kemenhub, Jakarta, Kamis (7/9/2017).

_Ketiga uji tersebut meliputi tes penerbangan (flight test) selama 500-600 jam, Tes olah gerak (static test) untuk menguji sejauh mana pesawat ini mampu menahan beban maksimal, dan ketahanan tekanan (fatigue test) untuk mengukur seberapa panjang usia ekonomis pesawat._

Menurutnya, selain ketiga tes tersebut dilakukan secara paralel, uji terbang juga tak mesti harus selama 500-600 jam. Pihaknya menggunakan simulator untuk memastikan pesawat tersebut layak terbaik.

_"Kalau tunggu 500-600 jam bertahun-tahun. Itu kami tes dengan menggunakan simulator dengan beberapa (sensor) secara langsung diletakkan di titik-titik pesawat. Agar PT DI bisa segera memenuhi pesanan yang datang,"_ ungkap Agus.

Diungkapkannya, dirinya tak tahu kapan pesawat yang bisa terbang dari landasan 500 meter itu bisa dinyatakan lulus dari ketiga tes tersebut. "Itu saya enggak tahu, tergantung hasilnya," pungkasnya

_https://finance.detik.com/berita-ek...ksi-massal-pesawat-n219-harus-lolos-3-tes-ini_



Pengembangan Pesawat N245 Butuh Rp 3 Triliun

_Setelah sukses dengan uji terbang pesawat N219, PT Dirgantara Indonesia segera mengembangkan pesawat N245. Pesawat N245 merupakan turunan dari CN-235 hanya saja tanpa dilengkapi dengan fasilitas ramp door atau pintu di bagian ekor pesawat._






PT Dirgantara Indonesia memperkirakan sertifikasi pesawat N245 butuh dana 225 juta dolar AS atau sekitar Rp 3 triliun. Dalam sertifikasi itu akan dilakukan pengujian komponen vital pesawat, seperti sistem avionik, sayap, kelengkapan kokpit, dan peralatan pendaratan. Proses itu ditargetkan rampung pada 2018.

_”Biaya sebesar itu untuk membuat tiga prototipe (purwarupa) hingga merampungkan proses sertifikasi,”_ kata Direktur Produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Arie Wibowo di Bandung, Rabu (6/9).

Arie mengatakan, saat ini, pengembangan N245 sedang dalam tahap desain awal. Menurut dia, targetnya pada 2018 selesai proses sertifikasi dan uji terbang dua tahun kemudian. Baru pada 2022, N245 dijadwalkan masuk pasar komersial.

Arie mengemukakan, potensi pasar N245 sangat besar di dalam negeri, terutama untuk melayani rute-rute yang berjarak antara 1 jam-1,5 jam melalui penerbangan.

”Di Indonesia belum banyak dijangkau penerbangan jarak pendek, seperti Surabaya-Jember, Bandung-Cirebon, Bandung-Pangandaran, yang kalau lewat jalur darat membutuhkan waktu agak lama. Sementara pesawat N219 nanti yang akan mengisi rute-rute perintis,” ujar Arie.

Arie juga menyinggung, kompetitor N245 adalah ATR-42 buatan Peransis. ”Namun, kami tidak khawatir karena keunggulan N245 dapat mendarat di landasan pendek kurang dari 1.000 meter. Banyak bandara di Indonesia yang kondisinya seperti ini, sedangkan pesawat kompetitor tidak mampu mendarat di landasan pendek,” ucapnya.

Menurut Arie, _pangsa pasar pesawat kecil dan medium ini di Indonesia relatif besar, untuk N219 sekitar 100 unit. Sementara untuk N245 antara 50-80 unit._ Apabila target pasar dalam negeri itu terpenuhi, target angka tersebut bagi PT DI sudah balik modal.

Potensi pasar untuk pesawat N219 dan N245 juga bukan saja di dalam negeri, melainkan di luar negeri. Secara geografis yang cocok dengan Indonesia di antaranya kawasan Asia Tenggara, Afrika, dan Amerika Latin. ”Kami berharap pesawat ini disukai banyak konsumen dari sejumlah negara,” katanya.

Arie mengungkapkan, Pemerintah Turki melalui Turkish Aerospace Industries Inc (TAI) juga berminat menjajaki kerja sama dengan PT DI untuk menjual pesawat itu ke kawasan Afrika. Turki, menurut Arie, mengusulkan agar pesawat N245 juga diproduksi di negara itu. Hal ini untuk memudahkan pemasaran pesawat ke kawasan Afrika yang jaraknya lebih dekat dari Turki dibandingkan dari Indonesia. Dengan demikian akan lebih efisien.

”Tawaran Turki ini sedang dipertimbangkan, bentuk kerja samanya seperti apa. Namun, paling tidak tawaran ini juga menunjukkan pengakuan terhadap produk negara kita,” kata Arie.

Direktur Utama PT DI Elfien Goentoro mengemukakan, PT DI juga perlu bersinergi dengan perusahaan besar dunia seperti Airbus dan Boeing. ”Kami perlu beraliansi dengan perusahaan-perusahaan penerbangan dunia, tapi di sisi lain kita juga harus fokus pada pasar, misalnya pada negara kepulauan dengan memproduksi pesawat kecil dan medium,” ujar Goentoro.

_http://print.kompas.com/baca/polhuk/politik/2017/09/07/Pengembangan-N245-Butuh-Rp-3-Triliun_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

FRIDAY, 22 SEPTEMBER, 2017 | 19:22 WIB
PTDI to Develop N219 Amphibious Airplane for Maritime Tourism
Zoom Out Zoom In Normal
*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will develop an amphibious aircraft called N219. The airplane will have capabilities of taking off and landing on the water surface so that it can be utilized for marine tourism purposes.

PTDI president director Elfien Goentoro said that the amphibious airplane can take off at an airport with minimum infrastructures. He claimed that N219 would reduce the need for investment in airports. “This innovation can reduce the cost of constructing airports,” Elfien said at the Jakarta Convention Center yesterday, Sept. 21.

*Read: PT Dirgantara Indonesia Holds Second Trial of N219 Aircraft*

With the new airplane, PTDI has set a target to reach the tourist destinations, such as the Wakatobi National Park in Southeast Sulawesi. The tourist destination has the best diving spot with diverse coral species.

“However, the number of tourists visiting Wakatobi is lower than other diving spots because of the flight access and distance issues,” Elfien explained.

The Wakatobi National Park can be reached by taking a commercial flight from Soekarno-Hatta Airport, Cengkareng, to Sultan Hasanuddin Airport in Makassar. Tourists can continue to trip withN219 to Maranggo Airport in Tomia Island, Wakatobi.

The tourist destination can also be reached from Haluoleo Airport in Kendari to Matohara Airport in Wakatobi.

*VINDRY FLORENTIN*

*Newly fitted planes to create an air bridge to remote areas in Papua*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, September 22, 2017 | 05:38 pm

N219 aircraft is produced by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung, West Java. (kompas.com/Reska K. Nistanto)
Indonesian Aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is preparing three types of planes -- CN235-220, NC212i and N219 – that will be fitted to distribute equipment to remote areas in Papua.

PTDI president director Elfien Goentoro said in Jakarta on Thursday that the NC235-220 plane could transport 6,000 kilograms of equipment.

“The plane can be used to distribute equipment from Mozes Kilangin Airport in Mimika to cities in Papua,” said Elfien in Jakarta on Thursday on the sidelines of the Indonesia Business & Development Expo 2017 that was held at the Jakarta Convention Center as reported by_ tempo.co_

Read also: Indonesian N219 aircraft succeeds in first test flight
The NC235-200 and NC212i planes could land on Sentani Airport, which has a 3,000-meter long runaway, he said, adding that the NC212i plane were able to continue the flight on to Rendani Airport in Manokwari where the runway is 2, 000 m long.

Meanwhile, the N219 plane, which can transport 2,313 kg of equipment, is designed to land on airports with shorter runways like Merdey Airport in West Papua that has a 600-meter soil runway.

Elfien said the planes made by PTDI were expected to become “the air bridge” to implement Presidential Regulation No. 70/2017 on logistic transportation service to less developed regions, remote areas, outermost islands and border areas. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Habibie invites Indonesians to contribute to R80 plane development*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta | Fri, September 29, 2017 | 06:00 pm
Former president B.J. Habibie has invited Indonesians to contribute financially to the development of an 80-seat passenger plane, the R80, which he had designed.

As part of the program, PT Regio Aviasi Industry (RAI), a company established by Habibie and his son, Ilham Habibie, is cooperating with digital platform _kitabisa.com_.

“If we failed to develop the R80, it would be the end of our aircraft industry; there would be no human resources because [the people] are not motivated,” Habibie said in Jakarta on Thursday as reported by_ tempo.co._

Read also: Habibie’s new plane to start production in 2024
Construction of the propeller-driven aircraft will reportedly involve around 1,000 engineers.

_Kitabisa.com_ CEO Alfatih Timur welcomed Habibie’s invitation to collaborate.

“We are enthusiastic because it will show that we still have the spirit of _gotong royong_ [teamwork],” Alfatih said.

In an effort to attract participants, the names of those who contributed Rp 100,000 [US$7.42] to the project will be placed on the prototype of the aircraft.

After three weeks, the campaign has so far collected Rp 425 million, but Alfatih said that donations were not the main source of funding for the project.

RAI president director Agung Nugroho said the R80 was currently in the preliminary design phase and needed about six years of development before it could fly.

“Then the planes will go through various tests for about two years. We can start selling the planes in 2025,” Agung said.

Habibie is among the main founders of state-owned aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

October 21st at PT.DI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia ... lat-earth-believers

JAKARTA • Indonesia's National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) is facing an age-old problem as it strives to achieve its goals to advance the country's technology and aeronautical field: flat-earth believers.

The group, which became a social media phenomenon last year, believes the earth is flat instead of round.

They often cite modern conspiracy theories, as well as literal, non-mainstream readings of the holy scriptures, as the basis of their statements.
Believers of the theory have been swarming Lapan's social media accounts for months, including a Facebook group of which the institution head Thomas Djamaluddin is a member.

Their only purpose: to challenge the fact that the earth is a sphere.

This has forced Mr Thomas to purge his Facebook group of any users that push this archaic point of view, by deleting their comments and blocking them from the group.

"This attempt is meant to (keep) the discussion useful for others to learn (about aeronautics and space). The fairy tale of a flat earth is a public duping attempt," Mr Thomas wrote in a post on Oct 9.

Lapan spokesman Christianus Dewanto said on Tuesday that he regretted the appearance of such challenging comments after Lapan had welcomed flat-earth believers to its offices for a discussion.

"The discussion was intense," he said.

He referred to a meeting between Mr Thomas and a representative from the Indonesian Flat Earth Society at Lapan's offices in Jakarta late last year.

First expressed during the time of the ancient Greeks, the flat-earth misconception has often reared its head over the centuries.

The latest reappearance occurred last year when many people posted videos on YouTube, in which they claimed that the concept of a round earth was part of a global conspiracy theory.

In Indonesia, the misconception has found its supporters, with the Facebook group Indonesian Flat Earth Society having attracted more than 20,500 members as of Tuesday.


----------



## Star Bugs

UMNOPutra said:


> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia ... lat-earth-believers
> 
> JAKARTA • Indonesia's National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (Lapan) is facing an age-old problem as it strives to achieve its goals to advance the country's technology and aeronautical field: flat-earth believers.
> 
> The group, which became a social media phenomenon last year, believes the earth is flat instead of round.
> 
> They often cite modern conspiracy theories, as well as literal, non-mainstream readings of the holy scriptures, as the basis of their statements.
> Believers of the theory have been swarming Lapan's social media accounts for months, including a Facebook group of which the institution head Thomas Djamaluddin is a member.
> 
> Their only purpose: to challenge the fact that the earth is a sphere.
> 
> This has forced Mr Thomas to purge his Facebook group of any users that push this archaic point of view, by deleting their comments and blocking them from the group.
> 
> "This attempt is meant to (keep) the discussion useful for others to learn (about aeronautics and space). The fairy tale of a flat earth is a public duping attempt," Mr Thomas wrote in a post on Oct 9.
> 
> Lapan spokesman Christianus Dewanto said on Tuesday that he regretted the appearance of such challenging comments after Lapan had welcomed flat-earth believers to its offices for a discussion.
> 
> "The discussion was intense," he said.
> 
> He referred to a meeting between Mr Thomas and a representative from the Indonesian Flat Earth Society at Lapan's offices in Jakarta late last year.
> 
> First expressed during the time of the ancient Greeks, the flat-earth misconception has often reared its head over the centuries.
> 
> The latest reappearance occurred last year when many people posted videos on YouTube, in which they claimed that the concept of a round earth was part of a global conspiracy theory.
> 
> In Indonesia, the misconception has found its supporters, with the Facebook group Indonesian Flat Earth Society having attracted more than 20,500 members as of Tuesday.



The title of the above article is: 
*Indonesian space institute battles flat-earth believers*

and NASA is facing the same problem too with these flat-earthers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

*MEXICAN GOV INTERESTED AND WANT TO BUY N219 NURTANIO*

Jakarta - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has just inaugurated the N-219 plane named it 'Nurtanio'. The Mexican government immediately interested and want to buy the plane.



















This was conveyed by the Director General of Air Transportation of the Ministry of Transportation, Agus Santoso, who today, Friday (10/11) was meeting with the Mexican government.

"On this day, we will all witness the process of a bilateral air deal between the Director General of Civil Aviation of the Republic of Indonesia and the Director General of Civil Aviation of Mexico, as well as the Letter of Intent between Indonesia Aerospace (IAe / PT Dirgantara Indonesia) and Promotora Aerospacial El Paso (PAEP) for buy N219 aircraft, "said Agus in his written statement on Friday (10/11/2017).

Also read: This N219 Aircraft Named Nurtanio by Jokowi



Agus said the cooperation between Indonesia and Mexico has a long history. Both countries are bound by a sense of solidarity as members of the Non-Aligned State.

"In the past, the first Indonesian President, Mr. Soekarno, has visited Mexico several times, and recently we just heard that the Mexican Government allows us to place the statue of Sukarno in this city.Can our highest appreciation to the Government of Mexico on this matter , "he explained.

Agus also expressed his appreciation and gratitude for the agreement between Indonesia and Mexico related to the purchase of N-219 'Nurtanio' aircraft.

"In relation to the purpose of this meeting, I would like to thank the Government of Mexico, on this occasion represented by the Director General of DGAC on this excellent opportunity to discuss the aviation issue between the two countries We hope this cooperation can be formulated in the form of the Covenant Agreement Air Bilateral, "he said.

Read also: Again, This Female Pilot Successfully Aircraft Flight N219



Agus explained that the current passenger and cargo of aviation industry in Indonesia grows significantly which is supported by 60 holders of Air Operator Certificate (AOC). The AOC's operations are supported by a number of Approved Maintenance Organizations (AMO / MRO, repair and maintenance improvements) of various types of aircraft and components as well as pilot schools and engineers.

"We have also built an aircraft factory that is Aerospace Indonesia which has produced various types of aircraft and helicopters based on production with license, design cooperation and also design of homemade aircraft," he explained.

Also read: Photos: Long N219 Aircraft Travel To Be Produced Massively



Agus continued that the type of commuter aircraft manufactured by Aerospace Indonesia is NC212, CN235, N250 prototype and new type of aircraft currently in the certification process, N219, and for helicopters are BO 105, Bell 412, Super Puma.

"The aircraft is manufactured in various configurations such as for passengers, cargo, medical evacuations and both for civilian and military purposes," he said.

"I believe that we are ready to receive requests from the Mexican aviation industry for the configuration of these aircraft as well as various types of aircraft maintenance," he added.

Agus also said, N-219 is prepared to meet the needs of flights that can serve a short route with 19 passengers. This type of aircraft is very fitting to connect many remote areas in the mountains as well as in other extreme conditions.

"With initial performance, the N219 is able to land on short runways with minimum airport facilities, so we expect the aircraft to meet the needs of small aircraft for our country and our friendly countries," he said.

"I would like to extend our gratitude to the Government of Mexico for this valuable opportunity We look forward to strengthening our future cooperation in any form, especially in meeting the needs of commuter aircraft in Mexico with our products and also serving your fleet at AMO / Our MRO, "added Agus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Svantana said:


> *MEXICAN GOV INTERESTED AND WANT TO BUY N219 NURTANIO*
> 
> Jakarta - President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) has just inaugurated the N-219 plane named it 'Nurtanio'. The Mexican government immediately interested and want to buy the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was conveyed by the Director General of Air Transportation of the Ministry of Transportation, Agus Santoso, who today, Friday (10/11) was meeting with the Mexican government.
> 
> "On this day, we will all witness the process of a bilateral air deal between the Director General of Civil Aviation of the Republic of Indonesia and the Director General of Civil Aviation of Mexico, as well as the Letter of Intent between Indonesia Aerospace (IAe / PT Dirgantara Indonesia) and Promotora Aerospacial El Paso (PAEP) for buy N219 aircraft, "said Agus in his written statement on Friday (10/11/2017).
> 
> Also read: This N219 Aircraft Named Nurtanio by Jokowi
> 
> 
> 
> Agus said the cooperation between Indonesia and Mexico has a long history. Both countries are bound by a sense of solidarity as members of the Non-Aligned State.
> 
> "In the past, the first Indonesian President, Mr. Soekarno, has visited Mexico several times, and recently we just heard that the Mexican Government allows us to place the statue of Sukarno in this city.Can our highest appreciation to the Government of Mexico on this matter , "he explained.
> 
> Agus also expressed his appreciation and gratitude for the agreement between Indonesia and Mexico related to the purchase of N-219 'Nurtanio' aircraft.
> 
> "In relation to the purpose of this meeting, I would like to thank the Government of Mexico, on this occasion represented by the Director General of DGAC on this excellent opportunity to discuss the aviation issue between the two countries We hope this cooperation can be formulated in the form of the Covenant Agreement Air Bilateral, "he said.
> 
> Read also: Again, This Female Pilot Successfully Aircraft Flight N219
> 
> 
> 
> Agus explained that the current passenger and cargo of aviation industry in Indonesia grows significantly which is supported by 60 holders of Air Operator Certificate (AOC). The AOC's operations are supported by a number of Approved Maintenance Organizations (AMO / MRO, repair and maintenance improvements) of various types of aircraft and components as well as pilot schools and engineers.
> 
> "We have also built an aircraft factory that is Aerospace Indonesia which has produced various types of aircraft and helicopters based on production with license, design cooperation and also design of homemade aircraft," he explained.
> 
> Also read: Photos: Long N219 Aircraft Travel To Be Produced Massively
> 
> 
> 
> Agus continued that the type of commuter aircraft manufactured by Aerospace Indonesia is NC212, CN235, N250 prototype and new type of aircraft currently in the certification process, N219, and for helicopters are BO 105, Bell 412, Super Puma.
> 
> "The aircraft is manufactured in various configurations such as for passengers, cargo, medical evacuations and both for civilian and military purposes," he said.
> 
> "I believe that we are ready to receive requests from the Mexican aviation industry for the configuration of these aircraft as well as various types of aircraft maintenance," he added.
> 
> Agus also said, N-219 is prepared to meet the needs of flights that can serve a short route with 19 passengers. This type of aircraft is very fitting to connect many remote areas in the mountains as well as in other extreme conditions.
> 
> "With initial performance, the N219 is able to land on short runways with minimum airport facilities, so we expect the aircraft to meet the needs of small aircraft for our country and our friendly countries," he said.
> 
> "I would like to extend our gratitude to the Government of Mexico for this valuable opportunity We look forward to strengthening our future cooperation in any form, especially in meeting the needs of commuter aircraft in Mexico with our products and also serving your fleet at AMO / Our MRO, "added Agus.



A good development for Indonesia's aerospace industry ... Nurtanio is more respectable than BJ Habibie who spend much money for nothing for your nation ...


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia's new aircraft is reason to celebrate: The Jakarta Post*
_Published Nov 15, 2017, 1:25 pm SGT
_





_President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and dozens of elementary school students fly paper airplanes next to the N219 aircraft that has just been named Nurtanio at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in Jakarta on Nov 10, 2017. PHOTO: THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK_

JAKARTA (THE JAKARTA POST/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - It felt like the Indonesian aircraft industry had turned full circle when President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo named the N 219, the latest Indonesian-made aircraft, the Nurtanio, on Nov. 10, as the nation commemorated Heroes Day.

Nurtanio Pringgoadisuryo was among the pioneers of our aircraft industry. Once named after him, the country's aircraft maker is now called PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), or Indonesian Aerospace (IAe).

The N 219 is a further development of Spain's C-212 Aviocar.

PT DI engineers made several changes to the original design, by, among others, removing the ramp door to reduce weight and redesigning the empennage for a better aerodynamic performance. The modifications were so extensive that they needed a new type certificate (TC) , signifying the N 219 as a new aircraft design.

PT DI engineers envision the 19-seater, twin-engine turboprop, light transportation plane will operate in remote areas and rough terrain. It will help Jokowi fulfill his signature program of Indonesia becoming the global maritime fulcrum, given that air transportation will transport goods and services across the sprawling archipelago in a fast and affordable manner.

The aircraft has been designed using as much local content as possible, not only to keep the price low, but more importantly to develop a local industrial base by establishing an aerospace supply chain.

The N 219 has so far cost Rp 827 billion (S$84 million) in development and research. But before entering serial production it has to undergo 300 hours of test flights and various other tests to get the TC from the Indonesian civil aviation authorities. Another Rp 200 billion may be needed for the flight tests.

PT DI still must obtain certification from the United States Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) or its European Union equivalent, the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) to successfully export the N 219. Obtaining such certification is key to its commercial success.

As one of Indonesia's strategic enterprises, PT DI endured difficult times following the 1997 financial crisis.

The N 219 marks another step in the company's revival, but it will require further government commitment, including funding, for the aircraft to obtain its TCs, to enable PT DI to compete in the global market.

PT DI engineers and employees proved their worth with the successful first flight on Aug. 17 and successive flight tests of the aircraft. It's the government turn to appreciate this by ensuring the N 219 will not end up as another white-elephant program.

Another important lesson from the past is that the government must be ready to provide export credit to foreign buyers interested in buying the N 219. For decades Indonesia has enjoyed long-term export credit with low interest rates to acquire sophisticated foreign technology and products; it's about time for some reciprocity.

Technological capabilities when coupled with financial support will be a potent tool for Indonesia in pursuing its national interests all over the world.

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...craft-is-reason-to-celebrate-the-jakarta-post


.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

10,000 feet and beyond

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Turkish Aerospace Industries plans to market PT.DI' N219 and collaborate to develop N245

Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc. (TAI) mengunjungi PT Dirgantara Indonesia untuk melakukan pembahasan Perjanjian Kerangka Kerja (Framework Agreement) dan meninjau secara langsung fasilitas produksi di hanggar Fixed Wing dan Rotary Wing PTDI. 






Rombongan TAI yang terdiri dari President dan CEO TAI, Temel Kotil, PhD, beserta rombongan diterima oleh Direktur Utama PTDI, Elfien Goentoro beserta jajaran Direksi dan manajemen PTDI hari ini, Senin (15/1/2018).

Dalam keterangkan tertulis yang diterima *detikFinance*, setelah 2003 lalu PTDI mengembangkan pesawat CN235-100 militer menjadi pesawat CN235-100 MPA/ASW untuk Angkatan Laut Turki dan pesawat CN235-100 MSA untuk Badan Keamanan Laut Pantai Turki, PTDI kembali bekerjasama dengan Turki, yakni dengan TAI dalam perjanjian kerangka kerja yang ditandatangani pada 6 Juli 2017 di Ankara, Turki.

Hasil kerja sama yang berlanjut dari nota kesepahaman yang ditandatangani antara TAI dan PTDI selama IDEF 2017 ini, perjanjian kerangka kerja tersebut berisi kesepakatan kedua belah pihak untuk menggabungkan upaya pada domain kedirgantaraan untuk mendukung pengembangan kerjasama kedua negara dalam industri kedirgantaraan. 

TAI akan berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan perancangan konseptual dari Proyek Pengembangan Pesawat Terbang dan UAV di Indonesia yang dilakukan oleh PTDI.

Pembahasan perjanjian framework agreement ini dilakukan untuk menjabarkan kerjasama strategis antara para pihak dalam program kedirgantaraan dan untuk bersama-sama membentuk dan menetapkan strategi terbaik yang akan dilaksanakan untuk setiap ruang lingkup kolaborasi.

Adapun ruang lingkup kolaborasi tersebut yang pertama adalah tentang pemasaran dan perluasan produksi pesawat N219 mengenai rencana program yang akan ditetapkan setelah penerbangan sertifikasi pesawat N219 mencapai 100 jam terbang serta tentang perjanjian industri dan komersial yang akan ditetapkan 2 (dua) bulan setelah Type Certificate N219 dari DGCA Indonesia diberikan, kemungkinan pada akhir tahun 2018. 

Kedua, yaitu pengembangan bersama dan produksi pesawat N245 mengenai rencana program atau rekayasa dan pengembangan industri yang akan ditetapkan dalam waktu 6 bulan setelah kuartal keempat tahun 2017. 






Dalam pertemuan yang dilakukan pagi ini pada pukul sekitar pukul 09.00 ini di gedung GPM, PT Dirgantara Indonesia juga dibahas juga tentang pembagian kerja untuk disain dan membangun kesepakatan yang akan ditetapkan pada kuartal ketiga tahun 2017. 

Pembagian kerja untuk desain dan pembangunan sarana pengembangan dan produksi di kuartal ketiga tahun 2018 dan mengkomersialisasikan pesawat N245 yang akan ditetapkan pada kuartal keempat tahun 2018.

Pembahasan lainnya juga dilakukan terkait Pemasaran dan Perluasan Produksi Pesawat Terbang Tanpa Awak (PTTA)/UAV serta Kemungkinan Pengembangan Lebih Lanjut Untuk Wilayah Asia Tenggara yang akan ditentukan dalam tahapan diskusi berikutnya. 

Definisi kebutuhan pasar serta pembagian kerja teknik dan industri untuk kedua belah pihak agar segera dan diselesaikan dalam waktu 6 bulan setelah penandatanganan Perjanjian framework agreement kali ini.

Hal lain yang dibahas yaitu tentang, aerostruktur. TAI akan melakukan penilaian kemampuan PTDI dalam rangka pemberian pekerjaan komponen aerostruktur di PTDI, pada kuartal ketiga tahun 2017. 

Perjanjian komersial hanya dapat ditentukan berdasarkan pada hasil tersebut di atas, kemungkinan pada kuartal pertama tahun 2018.

Kerja sama ini bertujuan untuk menetapkan kolaborasi strategis antara kedua belah pihak dalam bidang kedirgantaraan dan untuk bersama-sama merumuskan serta menetapkan strategi terbaik pada setiap ruang lingkup kolaborasi terkait. 

Diharapkan kerjasama ini akan terus berlanjut dan saling menguntungkan kedua industri kedirgantaraan masing-masing negara tersebut.

_https://finance.detik.com/industri/...sawat-n219-dan-kembangkan-n245-buatan-bandung_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Bugs

- Locally made ADS-B air navigation system by PT. INTI to upgrade hundreds of remote airport in Indonesia.
- ADS-B is a satellite based, non-radar air navigation system. 
- There are few suppliers of ADS-B in the world, and thus local capability is a must.

From wiki about ADS-B
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillance_–_broadcast

- ADS-B could replace radar as the primary surveillance method for controlling aircraft worldwide. In the United States, ADS-B is an integral component of the NextGen national airspace strategy for upgrading and enhancing aviation infrastructure and operations. 
- ADS–B equipment is currently mandatory in portions of Australian airspace, the United States requires some aircraft to be equipped by 2020 and the equipment will be mandatory for some aircraft in Europe from 2017.Canada is currently using ADS-B for rather limited air traffic control, mainly in the Hudson Bay area.






*Modernisasi Airnav Kerek Kapasitas 109 Bandara di Papua*

PERUSAHAAN Umum Lembaga Penyelenggara Pelayanan Navigasi Penerbangan Indonesia (Perum LPPNPI) atau Airnav Indonesia melakukan modernisasi layanan navigasi di Papua.

Modernisasi navigasi itu meliputi peningkatan layanan menjadi radar service, impelementasi radar sintetis berbasis satelit atau _automatic dependent surveillance-broadcast _(ADS-B) dan penerapan prosedur _performance-based navigation_ (PBN).

Menteri BUMN Rini Soemarno mengatakan transportasi udara merupakan moda utama di Papua. Tercatat, dari 283 bandara yang dilayani Airnav di seluruh Indonesia, sebanyak 109 di antaranya berada di Papua. Karena itu, modernisasi layanan navigasi dirasa perlu dilakukan guna meningkatkan kapasitas penerbangan.

"Harapannya, melalui program ini konektivitas udara di wilayah Papua meningkat sehingga turut menunjang pertumbuhan ekonomi dan peningkatan kesejahteraan masyarakat Papua,” ujar Rini saat meresmikan modernisasi layanan navigasi penerbangan di Papua di Kantor AirNav Indonesia Cabang Sentani, Papua, Jumat (12/1).

Direktur Utama Airnav Indonesia Novie Riyanto menjelaskan terdapat beberapa BUMN yang terlibat di dalam program modernisasi layanan navigasi penerbangan tersebut. Airnav Indonesia menggunakan ADS-B yang dikembangkan oleh BPPT yang diproduksi oleh PT INTI.

"ADS-B ini telah tersertifikasi oleh Kementerian Perhubungan," kata Novie.

Sebanyak tujuh ADS-B yang dipasang di beberapa wilayah Papua dan ditempatkan di lahan milik Bank Mandiri, BRI dan BNI. Nilai investasi yang digelontorkan untuk pemasangan ADS-B mencapai sekitar Rp35 miliar.

Novie berharap modernisasi navigasi melalui ADS-B bisa meningkatkan kapasitas penerbangan di Papua sehingga konektivitas semakin lancar. "Sesuai amanah Pak Presiden Jokowi dalam Nawacitanya, kita harus memperhatikan daerah terluar," imbuhnya. (X-12)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

N219 14th successful test flight


----------



## Svantana




----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia's PTDI Announces Progress on N219

Indonesia’s aircraft manufacturer PTDI (Stand G39) has announced the first firm orders for the N219 twin-turboprop 19-seater. The first flight was made last August, and a second prototype is expected to join the flight test program in March or April. The STOL design is a key feature.






“We have flown about 18 hours on 15 flights, and everything is going as expected,” director of production Arie Wibowo told *AIN*. The plan is to fly up to 350 flight-test hours with the two prototypes, while two fatigue test examples are subjected to 3,000 cycles. Wibowo said that the target date for Indonesian certification is the end of this year. PTDI is talking to long-term partner Airbus about subsequently achieving EASA CS-23 certification.






The first production aircraft have been ordered by Indonesian carriers Pelita Air Service (20, plus 80 options) and Trigana Air Service (five, plus five options). Pelita will also operate and maintain two N219s for the regional government of Kalimantan, and another one for Puncak Jaya (Indonesian Papua). The government of Aceh province has expressed interest in acquiring 50 aircraft, and contributing parts for the aircraft from a new production facility. PTDI is planning to deliver the first aircraft to Pelita in early July 2019, and to build its production capacity to as many as 36 N219s per year.

Yesterday PTDI also signed a framework agreement at the show with Avitra Aerospace Technologies, for the possible production of the N219 in China. Both countries have similar needs for a rugged, low-cost aircraft that can help in development of rural areas. The N219 has been designed for cargo as well as passenger transport, and can also act as an air ambulance.

_https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...02-07/indonesias-ptdi-announces-progress-n219_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Dirgantara signs deal to build 75 Nurtanio aircraft

_State aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) has signed a framework agreement on the sideline of the Singapore Airshow 2018 to build 75 units of its N219 Nurtanio aircraft for three national aviation companies. PTDI corporate secretary Ade Yuyu Wahyuna said in a written statement on Wednesday that the Aceh provincial administration, PT Pelita Service and PT Trigana Air Service had respectively ordered 50, 20 and five Nurtanio airplanes._






“Under the agreement, the operation and maintenance of the N-219 Nurtanio airplanes will be carried out by PT Pelita Service,” said Ade in the statement, adding that the North Kalimantan administration planned to sign a similar agreement on Thursday.

The N-219 Nurtanio airplane is a 19-seat, twin turboprop airplane that was designed and developed by PTDI in cooperation with the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN).

The plane was developed to meet air transportation needs for remote areas of the country, and can provide passenger, cargo and air ambulance services.

The Nurtanio is expected to complete its 300th test flight this year, with a maximum flight time of 17 hours as of Feb. 2.

_http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...signs-deal-to-build-75-nurtanio-aircraft.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Singapore Airshow 2018: PTDI continues expanding its portfolio

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will deliver three NC-212i light transport aircraft – one to Vietnam and two to the Philippines – by midyear, _Shephard_ learned at Singapore Airshow 2018.






Arie Wibowo, director of production at PTDI, said that certification for the NC-212i’s Genesys Aerosystems S-Tec 5000 digital autopilot system, a process being led by Airbus Defence & Space, should occur by ‘this summer’. Once achieved, this will allow three aircraft to be delivered to the Vietnam People’s Air Force and Philippine Air Force (PAF) respectively.

The Vietnamese aircraft is currently being used for the certification process. The aircraft were completed at PTDI’s Bandung facility some time ago, but have been awaiting their certificate. Delivery of the PAF aircraft has been delayed well after the original anticipated handover date of late 2015.

As well as manufacturing NC-212i and CN-235 aircraft, PTDI also manufactures fuselages for the Airbus H225M, as well as tail booms and door panels for the Bell 412.

PTDI is currently building a CN-235-220M transport aircraft for the Nepalese Army Air Wing. The Indonesian company expects a contract for a second aircraft to materialise this year too.

Wibowo highlighted the state-owned firm’s involvement in customising Airbus ‘green’ Fennec and Panther helicopters for the Indonesian military, including integrating weapon systems and FLIR sensors.

PTDI is putting a concerted effort into improving aerospace safety, with Wibowo noting that a new training facility will be set up within the next two years, likely in Bandung.

Wibowo said PTDI is exploring technological collaboration with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) on a customised Anka MALE UAV solution for the Indonesian military.

A framework agreement will be signed in due course for what it considers a low-risk proposal. PTDI expects that an operational prototype could be ready with 12 months of an agreement being signed.

The Indonesian Air Force has a stated requirement for a MALE UAV, and the country would like to develop its own platform with technology transfers from a foreign OEM. Certainly, China is one manufacturer offering to cooperate with Indonesia.

However, because this indigenous development would take a considerable amount of time, PTDI is promoting an Anka-based solution to the government as a faster stop-gap solution. It is thus a business-to-business initiative.

PTDI continues to be involved in the joint KF-X fighter development programme with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) as well, despite struggles in keeping up with payments to South Korea. Approximately 80 PTDI technicians are currently working on the project in South Korea.

As the TNI-AU eyes the potential purchase of up to four Airbus A400M transport aircraft and 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters, PTDI expects to gain some involvement in terms of MRO as well. Given PTDI’s long experience of cooperation with Airbus, the company will be hoping for significant component or system production in the A400M programme.

_https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/singapore-airshow-2018-ptdi-continues-expanding-it/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

The epic from Garuda ..


----------



## Svantana

Indonesian aerospace industry review

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

Indonesian Manufacturer RAI to Build R80 Prototype With Help From Leonardo, LAER





Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri has signed up Italian-based Leonardo's Aerostructures Division and aeronautical manufacturer LAER to help complete the development of its R80 turboprop airplane over the next four years in an effort to tap into growing demand for short-haul flights across the archipelago. (Antara Photo/Yudhi Mahatma)

*By : Sarah Yuniarni* | on 9:55 AM February 23, 2018
*Category : Business, Corporate News*




*Jakarta.* Indonesian aviation company Regio Aviasi Industri has signed up Italian-based Leonardo's Aerostructures Division and aeronautical manufacturer LAER to help complete the development of its R80 turboprop airplane over the next four years in an effort to tap into growing demand for short-haul flights across the archipelago.

Under a memorandum of understanding (MoU) signed on Thursday (22/02), Leonardo and LAER will help RAI in the transfer of technology to build the aircraft.

Both the European companies will also invest in the Indonesian manufacturer to help fund the R80's development.

"Besides Leonard and LAER, who plan to invest in the project, 60 other companies expressed their interest to also invest in our R80 project," Regio Aviasi Industri president director Agung Nugroho told reporters, without disclosing any prospective investors' names.

RAI plans to build about 400 units of the R80 turboprop aircraft over a span of 20 years. The company completed a preliminary design and feasibility test of the aircraft -- which has an 80-90 seat capacity -- in 2016.

The company will soon enter the second phase of development on the R80, which involves detail designing and prototype manufacturing, and which is scheduled to be completed by 2019.

This year, RAI hopes to build at least six prototypes, four of which will be tested for a maiden flight from 2020 to 2022, while the remaining units will be tested for aircraft structural integrity.

Between 2019-2021, RAI will construct and develop a manufacturing facility for its R80 turboprop project at the Kertajati International Airport in West Java.

Once the aircraft successfully passes its first maiden flight, the company will still need to secure a certificate from aviation regulators issued by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) by 2025.

Agung said the cost of one R80 aircraft is estimated at $25 million. RAI also needs an additional $1.6 billion to continue developing the R80, which the company expects to secure from bankers and investors.

Local celebrities and ordinary citizens have raised Rp 8.57 billion ($600,000) for the R80 over the past year through crowdfunding platform kitabisa.com, in a move that has raised awareness and support for the project among Indonesians.

*Ample Orders*

So far, RAI has received 155 orders for the R80 from local carriers.

Agung said NAM Air — a subsidiary of local carrier Sriwijaya Air — has ordered 100 units of the R80, while Pontianak-based airline KalStar has ordered 25 units, Jakarta-based Trigana Air has ordered 20 units and Aviastar has ordered 10 units.

RAI's plans to cater to the burgeoning demand from local airlines, as the country's aviation industry has grown by 11 percent per year, according to Agus Santoso, the Ministry of Transportation's civil aviation director said earlier this month.

The International Air Transport Association (IATA) also projected that the number of air travelers will jump to 355 million by 2036, from 235 million of air travelers in 2016.

RAI is affiliated with B.J. Habibie, who serves as a chairman of the company. His son, Ilham Habibie, was appointed as a commissioner.

The company aims to challenge the dominance that Italian-French builder ATR and Brazil's Bombardier have on the global turboprop market.

In the next stage of development, RAI wants to expand into regional markets, such as Vietnam, Malaysia and the Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

kids edutainment television program about
nc 212i production.





wulung drone production


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 assembly line, 2nd and 3th prototypes shaping up nicely..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

N219 18th flight test

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Var Dracon

N-219 landing gear test

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

(23/03) Tim Komisi VI DPR RI melakukan kunjungan sebagai bentuk dukungan dari DPR RI kepada PTDI, disambut oleh Direktur Utama PTDI, Elfien Goentoro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

JAKARTA - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) estimates consolidated profit growth will double or equivalent to US$ 12 million this year, while profit last year valued at US$ 5.4 million. The company is optimistic that the target can be achieved because of the contract orders from several institutions in the country last year.

"There are significant results that we obtained in November and December 2017, including ordering 9 aircraft type NC-212 from the air force," said President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) Elfien Goentoro quoted from Bisnis.com.

The target increase is due to the contribution of two subsidiaries from Bandung namely PT Nusantara Turbine and Propulsion (NTP) and IPTN North America Inc. This year, NTP is expected to post a profit of US$ 2.8 million, with a contract of US$ 34.9 million and sales of US$ 32.7 million.

In addition, IPTN North America Inc. is targeted to achieve a profit of US$ 1 million with sales reaching US$ 15 million and contracts of US$ 16 million.

In addition, PT DI's net profit is estimated to reach US$ 7.9 million from contracts of US$ 592.4 million and sales of US$ 455.4 million. The company also recorded an investment of US$ 33.9 million and set a material efficiency target of 5%. (HR)

https://www.idnfinancials.com/n/145...donesia-expects-profit-to-reach-US-12-million

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## striver44

they said that the 45 passenegr version N245 will be unveiled in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Kita punya SU-35S kan?


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Another test flight for N219 this morning, 7/7/2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pr1v4t33r

N219 Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX is now on detail design phase








07_SeppDietrich said:


> Kita punya SU-35S kan?



Belum lah, pake bahasa Inggris dong, biar sekalian belajar bahasa Inggris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> KFX/IFX is now on detail design phase



Think I read somewhere that KF-X/IF-X stressed range because Indonesia needed it more than SoKor; lot more territory to cover, bigger distances. If they can really pull off 1650 km combat radius, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Think I read somewhere that KF-X/IF-X stressed range because Indonesia needed it more than SoKor; lot more territory to cover, bigger distances. If they can really pull off 1650 km combat radius, that's pretty impressive.



By seeing to this news, it is clear that Sokor version is similar with Indonesian version (IFX), all of them dont have internal weapon bay. The thing that is not revealed yet is the size, is it similar with C 103 size or bigger just like F 22 ? Bigger size means more weapon and bigger combat radius. We dont know yet.

And the financial problem is already solved last year with parliament approval to add more fund on the program. Beside that, Indonesian parliament has made a regulation on Indonesia and South Korea military cooperation. It seems that the parliament supports this program fully, thats why they make a regulation on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> By seeing to this news, it is clear that Sokor version is similar with Indonesian version (IFX), all of them dont have internal weapon bay. The thing that is not revealed yet is the size, is it similar with C 103 size or bigger just like F 22 ? Bigger size means more weapon and bigger combat radius. We dont know yet.
> 
> And the financial problem is already solved last year with parliament approval to add more fund on the program. Beside that, Indonesian parliament has made a regulation on Indonesia and South Korea military cooperation. It seems that the parliament supports this program fully, thats why they make a regulation on it.



Can't find the article, but read the KF-X has grown in size over the course of wind-testing by an "order of magnitude" or something, more in-line w/ other 2 engine jets, so more missiles & fuel capacity. Final is C 109:

https://www.defensenews.com/air/201...images-of-kf-x-design-with-european-missiles/

Edit: Here's a Google Translate of an article describing the process

Seems work on KAI's KF-X project is coming along (courtesy of Google Translate): 

"Korea Aerospace Industries is the final model of the next Korean fighter (KF-X) which was revealed to the experts through the Korea Military Technology Society seminar held recently in Jeju Island. All of the development teams completed seven model development processes to produce the final model C109. The end of the wind tunnel test and the final model means that the internal design has been completed. / Photo provided by Dipants Times Korea

The Korean fighter aircraft (KF-X) development project will be in full swing and the final shape of the aircraft will be revealed at the end of this month. 

The Defense Agency and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will release the KF-X final model and AESA radar tentative on 29th. The design type name of the KF-X final model is C-109. The development team is known to have completed the design of the final model C 109 in two and a half years by conducting a wind tunnel test based on the basic data handed down from the Defense Science Research Institute (ADD) and producing a new model every six months. 

The fact that the final model has been completed means that not only has the wind speed laboratory tested the maximum speed of the gas and the stability of the gas in each flight environment, but also that the internal design has been completed. The C109 exterior identification point, which was recently presented at the Korea Military Technology Society Seminar held in Jeju Island, is the addition of the Active Pia Identification Device (AIFF) near the refueling station just before the pilot's seat. It is interpreted as a signal that specific functions have begun to be installed. KF-X development has been proceeding somewhat faster than expected, even in difficult conditions such as rejection of core technology transfer by US and disagreement inside Indonesia which is a joint development partner. 

The airframe is larger than the original design and the weight is increased. = When the development team first started to design the basic shape, the model was C103. The National Defense Science Institute was a gas designed by detailed simulation at the stage of exploration and development and was designed by computer simulation without actual modeling or wind tunnel test. From ADD, the development team, which received three basic drawings, including C103 and C104, made a direct reduction model from the C105 experimental gas and entered the wind tunnel test. After the test, the size of the airframe increased and the total take-off weight increased. 

From the third wind tunnel test model C107, the length of the gas was increased by about 1 m from the initial design. The take-off weight of the final model C109 after wind tunnel test is 25,855 kg. It is more than a medium-sized fighter, not alittle over 20,000 kg, which was mentioned at the beginning of development. The F-18A / B Hornet has a maximum take-off weight of 24,000 kg and the F-18E / F Super Hornet is twenty-nine thousand kilograms. 

There is no bad reputation for giving up the miniaturization because there is no technology, but it is expected to show its ability as a multi-purpose fighter capable of performing various functions such as air-to-air, air-to-ground, and engineering. It is rated at least two steps ahead of the Air Force's current flagship F-16 fighter. Stealth capabilities and AESA radar's ability to function can increase your attack power even further. 

Hidden meaning of the completion of the final model = The test made in the large wind tunnel laboratory by making the miniature model test the maximum speed, the gas stability and motility at high speed and low speed, the thrust receiving the main wing and the tail wing according to the shape. This experiment determined the position of the engine and the shape of the inside and outside of the air intake. In the wind tunnel tests of each model, the detail changes were numerous, but the development team changed into the five-scale reduction model and produced the final model. An official from the development team said, "Basically, all internal and external designs including radar, avionics and engines, as well as various armed mounts, have been completed in the first place." 

Remaining Schedule = Even if the final model came out, the wind tunnel experiment will continue. "A wind tunnel experimentfrom now on is another dimension," an official from the Korea-based fighter business development team said. "We will accumulate various data necessary for actual flight and use it for automatic computer control." The first AESA radar to be completed and the integration of various aviation equipment is also in the track. Even though the basic design is over, this game is starting now. Indonesia, which was uncertain as to whether it would continue to do business, has recently reaffirmed its principle that a joint development project with Korea is needed at the Cabinet meeting. Indonesia is participating in joint development by investing 20% ??of total project cost and purchasing 60 units. The development team will begin detailed design (CDR) work from the second half as soon as possible. It is several months earlier than the original schedule. KF-X is scheduled for release in 2021 and the first flight in 2022."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Can't find the article, but read the KF-X has grown in size over the course of wind-testing by an "order of magnitude" or something, more in-line w/ other 2 engine jets, so more missiles & fuel capacity. Final is C 109:
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/air/201...images-of-kf-x-design-with-european-missiles/
> 
> Edit: Here's a Google Translate of an article describing the process
> 
> Seems work on KAI's KF-X project is coming along (courtesy of Google Translate):
> 
> "Korea Aerospace Industries is the final model of the next Korean fighter (KF-X) which was revealed to the experts through the Korea Military Technology Society seminar held recently in Jeju Island. All of the development teams completed seven model development processes to produce the final model C109. The end of the wind tunnel test and the final model means that the internal design has been completed. / Photo provided by Dipants Times Korea
> 
> The Korean fighter aircraft (KF-X) development project will be in full swing and the final shape of the aircraft will be revealed at the end of this month.
> 
> The Defense Agency and Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) will release the KF-X final model and AESA radar tentative on 29th. The design type name of the KF-X final model is C-109. The development team is known to have completed the design of the final model C 109 in two and a half years by conducting a wind tunnel test based on the basic data handed down from the Defense Science Research Institute (ADD) and producing a new model every six months.
> 
> The fact that the final model has been completed means that not only has the wind speed laboratory tested the maximum speed of the gas and the stability of the gas in each flight environment, but also that the internal design has been completed. The C109 exterior identification point, which was recently presented at the Korea Military Technology Society Seminar held in Jeju Island, is the addition of the Active Pia Identification Device (AIFF) near the refueling station just before the pilot's seat. It is interpreted as a signal that specific functions have begun to be installed. KF-X development has been proceeding somewhat faster than expected, even in difficult conditions such as rejection of core technology transfer by US and disagreement inside Indonesia which is a joint development partner.
> 
> The airframe is larger than the original design and the weight is increased. = When the development team first started to design the basic shape, the model was C103. The National Defense Science Institute was a gas designed by detailed simulation at the stage of exploration and development and was designed by computer simulation without actual modeling or wind tunnel test. From ADD, the development team, which received three basic drawings, including C103 and C104, made a direct reduction model from the C105 experimental gas and entered the wind tunnel test. After the test, the size of the airframe increased and the total take-off weight increased.
> 
> From the third wind tunnel test model C107, the length of the gas was increased by about 1 m from the initial design. The take-off weight of the final model C109 after wind tunnel test is 25,855 kg. It is more than a medium-sized fighter, not alittle over 20,000 kg, which was mentioned at the beginning of development. The F-18A / B Hornet has a maximum take-off weight of 24,000 kg and the F-18E / F Super Hornet is twenty-nine thousand kilograms.
> 
> There is no bad reputation for giving up the miniaturization because there is no technology, but it is expected to show its ability as a multi-purpose fighter capable of performing various functions such as air-to-air, air-to-ground, and engineering. It is rated at least two steps ahead of the Air Force's current flagship F-16 fighter. Stealth capabilities and AESA radar's ability to function can increase your attack power even further.
> 
> Hidden meaning of the completion of the final model = The test made in the large wind tunnel laboratory by making the miniature model test the maximum speed, the gas stability and motility at high speed and low speed, the thrust receiving the main wing and the tail wing according to the shape. This experiment determined the position of the engine and the shape of the inside and outside of the air intake. In the wind tunnel tests of each model, the detail changes were numerous, but the development team changed into the five-scale reduction model and produced the final model. An official from the development team said, "Basically, all internal and external designs including radar, avionics and engines, as well as various armed mounts, have been completed in the first place."
> 
> Remaining Schedule = Even if the final model came out, the wind tunnel experiment will continue. "A wind tunnel experimentfrom now on is another dimension," an official from the Korea-based fighter business development team said. "We will accumulate various data necessary for actual flight and use it for automatic computer control." The first AESA radar to be completed and the integration of various aviation equipment is also in the track. Even though the basic design is over, this game is starting now. Indonesia, which was uncertain as to whether it would continue to do business, has recently reaffirmed its principle that a joint development project with Korea is needed at the Cabinet meeting. Indonesia is participating in joint development by investing 20% ??of total project cost and purchasing 60 units. The development team will begin detailed design (CDR) work from the second half as soon as possible. It is several months earlier than the original schedule. KF-X is scheduled for release in 2021 and the first flight in 2022."



Thanks for the translation buddy.....So yes it has larger than C -103 design. And yes, several days ago there is confirmation that the government will continue the program but they still want to renegotiate. There is parliament backing on the program so I am still optimistic that Indonesia is still in.

Can you give me the link in Korea please ?


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> Thanks for the translation buddy.....So yes it has larger than C -103 design. And yes, several days ago there is confirmation that the government will continue the program but they still want to renegotiate. There is parliament backing on the program so I am still optimistic that Indonesia is still in.
> 
> Can you give me the link in Korea please ?



Can't find that specific article sorry, in fact had to paste that translation from a previous post I made. I can give you this article that covers a lot of similar ground: http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0ZX8CNSD

Also, I've heard Indonesia is seeking to renegotiate certain terms of the agreement, would you know more about that?

Edit: Ah, found the og article! Same publication  http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0TIC8G6S/GE05

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Can't find that specific article sorry, in fact had to paste that translation from a previous post I made. I can give you this article that covers a lot of similar ground: http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0ZX8CNSD
> 
> Also, I've heard Indonesia is seeking to renegotiate certain terms of the agreement, would you know more about that?
> 
> Edit: Ah, found the og article! Same publication  http://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S0TIC8G6S/GE05



Thanks for the link,

Regarding the renegotiation what I know is that Indonesian side cannot have certain technology and dont have the right to export the plane, so the renegotiation will be focusing on those things. Talking about export right, I think Indonesia want to have export right in South East Asia region.

And this is from Jane: "He also confirmed Indonesia’s access to related technologies had been restricted due to export controls applied by the US government." https://www.janes.com/article/79727/indonesia-wants-to-renegotiate-kfx-fighter-project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> Thanks for the link,
> 
> Regarding the renegotiation what I know is that Indonesian side cannot have certain technology and dont have the right to export the plane, so the renegotiation will be focusing on those things. Talking about export right, I think Indonesia want to have export right in South East Asia region.
> 
> And this is from Jane: "He also confirmed Indonesia’s access to related technologies had been restricted due to export controls applied by the US government." https://www.janes.com/article/79727/indonesia-wants-to-renegotiate-kfx-fighter-project



Thanks for the insight. Yeah, heard about US resistance to ToT; LM had to withhold 4 of the 25 technologies in the f-35 offset deal, but that means they did give 21. Honestly that might be tough, I don't see the US budging.

In terms of export, I also don't see SoKor giving up those rights either, certainly not for 20% burden. It was because SoKor wanted to retain all rights that the deal w/ Turkey fell thru, who agreed to 40% and were probly willing to go 50/50, but insisted on full ToT & export.

Hmm, trying to be as objective/3rd party as possible, what I picture happening is:
- As per agreement, Indonesia gets one of the 1st batch of prototypes
- Indonesia license assembles 60 IF-Xs (and more as they require)
- PT Dirgantara (correct name?) assembles a certain % of parts for IF-X

Renegotiation may do the following (just my guesses):
- The % of parts produced in Indonesia increases, particularly those parts that most require repair/replacement, so Indonesia is more self-sufficient
- If economics make sense (cost-savings even w/ shipping, quality assured), Indonesia produces those certain parts for KF-X also, becoming a contractor for the entire project not just IF-X, financial benefit to recoup investment
- Indonesia becomes licensed repair/maintenance center for the SE Asia region

This is the wildcard:
- Non-US ToT that gets Indonesia closer to indigenously developing a light jet trainer akin to the KAI T-50, after which they progress as they are able

Well, those are my thoughts, cannot back them up w/ sources. Fingers crossed that things go relatively smoothly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Thanks for the insight. Yeah, heard about US resistance to ToT; LM had to withhold 4 of the 25 technologies in the f-35 offset deal, but that means they did give 21. Honestly that might be tough, I don't see the US budging.
> 
> In terms of export, I also don't see SoKor giving up those rights either, certainly not for 20% burden. It was because SoKor wanted to retain all rights that the deal w/ Turkey fell thru, who agreed to 40% and were probly willing to go 50/50, but insisted on full ToT & export.
> 
> Hmm, trying to be as objective/3rd party as possible, what I picture happening is:
> - As per agreement, Indonesia gets one of the 1st batch of prototypes
> - Indonesia license assembles 60 IF-Xs (and more as they require)
> - PT Dirgantara (correct name?) assembles a certain % of parts for IF-X
> 
> Renegotiation may do the following (just my guesses):
> - The % of parts produced in Indonesia increases, particularly those parts that most require repair/replacement, so Indonesia is more self-sufficient
> - If economics make sense (cost-savings even w/ shipping, quality assured), Indonesia produces those certain parts for KF-X also, becoming a contractor for the entire project not just IF-X, financial benefit to recoup investment
> - Indonesia becomes licensed repair/maintenance center for the SE Asia region
> 
> This is the wildcard:
> - Non-US ToT that gets Indonesia closer to indigenously developing a light jet trainer akin to the KAI T-50, after which they progress as they are able
> 
> Well, those are my thoughts, cannot back them up w/ sources. Fingers crossed that things go relatively smoothly



As I heard from Indonesian side, Indonesia will produce some wings part and bottom part for KFX/IFX so it will be for all KFX/IFX fighters, not just for IFX.

We contribute 20 % financially and 30 % design engineers, beside that we promise to buy 50 fighters. I think we deserve more than just assembling and make some parts. Export right is something that is stressed by our Minister of Defense. If we dont get export right, we should get more TOT then.

Luckily with all of the problem arise, we still manage to finish primary (basic) design phase and now are heading to detail design phase. I hope the program can be successful and our relationship getting stronger 

Here the article talking about why Indonesia renegotiating @AlohanAkua

*Is South Korea’s future fighter jet partnership with Indonesia falling apart?*
By: Jeff Jeong   May 7
KF-X fighter jet development partnership between South Korea and Indonesia is in tatters, according to defense sources in South Korea and Indonesian media reports.

On May 1, Indonesia’s Antara news agency reported the Indonesian Defence Ministry is renegotiating the joint fighter development program.

“The renegotiation is necessary to make clear Indonesia’s gain from the program, as the project would financed with fund from the state budget,” ministerial spokesman Brig. Gen. Totok Sugiharto was quoted as saying.

Totok said Indonesia may neither sell the IF-X aircraft to other countries nor locally produce some components due to contract restrictions.

*He added his country sees no future for cooperation, partly due to U.S. intervention that is restricting research that would help produce the aircraft, according to the news agency. He did note, however, that he hopes the joint program will continue*.

Earlier, the prospect of Jakarta’s termination of the IF-X participation rose after the Indonesian government failed to pay some $130 million of its contribution, which was due in December. About 80 Indonesian workers taking part in IF-X development and production returned home earlier this year, stoking speculation that something was awry.

*An engineer with Korea Aerospace Industries, or KAI, said Indonesian engineers dispatched to South Korea had difficulty studying and researching key KF-X technologies.*

“Frankly, the Indonesian delegation was restricted from accessing many part of KF-X technologies and studies, particularly from the ones regarding the U.S.,” the engineer told Defense News, speaking on condition of anonymity. “Given Indonesia foots one-fifth of the KF-X development costs, it was reasonable in some sense that Indonesian engineers could feel cramped about technical advantages through the joint program.”

Full article in here

https://www.defensenews.com/global/...jet-partnership-with-indonesia-falling-apart/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> As I heard from Indonesian side, Indonesia will produce some wings part and bottom part for KFX/IFX so it will be for all KFX/IFX fighters, not just for IFX.
> 
> We contribute 20 % financially and 30 % design engineers, beside that we promise to buy 50 fighters. I think we deserve more than just assembling and make some parts. Export right is something that is stressed by our Minister of Defense. If we dont get export right, we should get more TOT then.
> 
> Luckily with all of the problem arise, we still manage to finish primary (basic) design phase and now are heading to detail design phase. I hope the program can be successful and our relationship getting stronger



Ah, did not know about the wings/underside, or about 30% of engineers (only heard 80 of them in SK), so good to know (btw would you have a source?).

The export issue may be a non-starter, but Indonesia may very well get more ToT, if for no other reason than we can expect the final project cost to be higher than projected now. Initial estimate was $8 billion US; now last I heard, its closer to $15 billion.

Block 1 is not stealth, just low-RCS w/ "future-proofing" of the airframe for blocks 2/3, so costs are lower than straight-up stealth development. But gremlins always pop up in testing, real-world issues that could not be predicted in simulation, so I can easily see the pricetag passing $20 billion. And Indonesia would still be responsible for 20% of it 

Indonesian desire for renegotiation is understandable, considering the financial risk. Ultimately I don't think whatever terms are settled on will be vastly different from the initial contract signed, because it is still a contract, but for the sake of the partnership I can see SK making some more concessions, in what areas would be up to negotiators.

Edit: Yeah, I read about that when it came out; its kind of a fluid situation, but I think things have improved since then (except about US ToT, that hasn't changed). And would you have a source about the wings/underside?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Ah, did not know about the wings/underside, or about 30% of engineers (only heard 80 of them in SK), so good to know (btw would you have a source?).
> 
> The export issue may be a non-starter, but Indonesia may very well get more ToT, if for no other reason than we can expect the final project cost to be higher than projected now. Initial estimate was $8 billion US; now last I heard, its closer to $15 billion.
> 
> Block 1 is not stealth, just low-RCS w/ "future-proofing" of the airframe for blocks 2/3, so costs are lower than straight-up stealth development. But gremlins always pop up in testing, real-world issues that could not be predicted in simulation, so I can easily see the pricetag passing $20 billion. And Indonesia would still be responsible for 20% of it
> 
> Indonesian desire for renegotiation is understandable, considering the financial risk. Ultimately I don't think whatever terms are settled on will be vastly different from the initial contract signed, because it is still a contract, but for the sake of the partnership I can see SK making some more concessions, in what areas would be up to negotiators.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I read about that when it came out; its kind of a fluid situation, but I think things have improved since then (except about US ToT, that hasn't changed). And would you have a source about the wings/underside?




Here are news talking about Indonesian engineers and KFX/IFX part made in Indonesia in CNN Indonesia :

*News:*

Dalam pembuatan prototipe pesawat tempur multiperan itu, menurut Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kementerian Pertahanan Anne Kusmayati, PTDI akan membuat sayap, penguat di bagian bawah sayap, dan ekor.

Pengerjaan jet tempur KF-X/IF-X akan dipusatkan di Sacheon, Provinsi Gyeongsang Selatan, Korea Selatan –kota yang menjadi lokasi markas dan pabrik utama Korea Aerospace Industries.

Sebanyak 200 insinyur Indonesia secara bertahap berangkat ke Sacheon selama satu-dua tahun ini. Mula-mula mereka akan merancang desain pesawat. Para insinyur itu juga akan ikut mendesain seluruh komponen pesawat.

Dari total pekerja kedua negara yang terlibat pembuatan KF-X/IF-X, 30 persen lebih berasal dari Indonesia dan mayoritas sisanya dari Korea Selatan. Ini pula alasan pembuatan pesawat dipusatkan di Sacheon, bukan di Indonesia.

Proporsi 30 persen lebih insinyur Indonesia yang terlibat pengerjaan KF-X/IF-X itu sesungguhnya bertambah dari jumlah semula sebanyak 20 persen. Penambahan pekerja Indonesia itu terjadi seiring berjalannya waktu penggarapan.

“Itu menandakan insinyur Indonesia diperhitungkan Korea. Bahkan ada paket pekerjaan yang satu teknologinya hanya dimiliki orang Indonesia. Dia doktor dari ITB (Institut Teknologi Bandung), satu-satunya yang memiliki kemampuan inlight design. Jadi Korea tak memandang enteng Indonesia,” kata Anne.

*Google Translate*

In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.

Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.

A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.

Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.

The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.

"It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> Here are news talking about Indonesian engineers and KFX/IFX part made in Indonesia in CNN Indonesia :
> 
> *News:*
> 
> Dalam pembuatan prototipe pesawat tempur multiperan itu, menurut Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kementerian Pertahanan Anne Kusmayati, PTDI akan membuat sayap, penguat di bagian bawah sayap, dan ekor.
> 
> Pengerjaan jet tempur KF-X/IF-X akan dipusatkan di Sacheon, Provinsi Gyeongsang Selatan, Korea Selatan –kota yang menjadi lokasi markas dan pabrik utama Korea Aerospace Industries.
> 
> Sebanyak 200 insinyur Indonesia secara bertahap berangkat ke Sacheon selama satu-dua tahun ini. Mula-mula mereka akan merancang desain pesawat. Para insinyur itu juga akan ikut mendesain seluruh komponen pesawat.
> 
> Dari total pekerja kedua negara yang terlibat pembuatan KF-X/IF-X, 30 persen lebih berasal dari Indonesia dan mayoritas sisanya dari Korea Selatan. Ini pula alasan pembuatan pesawat dipusatkan di Sacheon, bukan di Indonesia.
> 
> Proporsi 30 persen lebih insinyur Indonesia yang terlibat pengerjaan KF-X/IF-X itu sesungguhnya bertambah dari jumlah semula sebanyak 20 persen. Penambahan pekerja Indonesia itu terjadi seiring berjalannya waktu penggarapan.
> 
> “Itu menandakan insinyur Indonesia diperhitungkan Korea. Bahkan ada paket pekerjaan yang satu teknologinya hanya dimiliki orang Indonesia. Dia doktor dari ITB (Institut Teknologi Bandung), satu-satunya yang memiliki kemampuan inlight design. Jadi Korea tak memandang enteng Indonesia,” kata Anne.
> 
> *Google Translate*
> 
> In making the prototype of the multi-fighter aircraft, according to Head of the Ministry of Defense's Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati, PTDI will make wings, boosters at the bottom of the wing and tail.
> 
> Work on KF-X / IF-X fighter jets will be centered in Sacheon, South Gyeongsang Province, South Korea, the city which is the headquarters and main factory of Korea Aerospace Industries.
> 
> A total of 200 Indonesian engineers have gradually departed for Sacheon for one or two years. At first they will design the aircraft design. The engineers will also participate in designing all aircraft components.
> 
> Of the total workers of the two countries involved in the making of KF-X / IF-X, 30 percent are more from Indonesia and the majority of the rest are from South Korea. This is also the reason for making aircraft centered on Sacheon, not in Indonesia.
> 
> The proportion of more than 30 percent of Indonesian engineers involved in working on the KF-X / IF-X actually increased from the original amount of 20 percent. The addition of Indonesian workers occurred as time went by cultivation.
> 
> "It signifies that Indonesian engineers count on Korea. There is even a work package whose technology is only owned by Indonesians. He is a doctor from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology), the only one who has inlight design capabilities. So Korea does not take Indonesia lightly, "Anne said.
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...ur-ri-buatan-sendiri-mengangkasa-9-tahun-lagi



The way I see it, if even SK engineers feel Indonesian engineers aren't getting a fair deal, equal to their contributions and abilities, then that must be close to the truth because they would know the situation best. There's not much SK can do about US denial of ToT, that tech does belong to the US, but the goal is for this project to be beneficial for both countries, so here's to hoping SK & Indon. can work things out to mutual satisfaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

The beast of Cibinong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logam42

Var Dracon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> The beast of Cibinong


wrong forum mate


----------



## Indos

KFX/IFX 109

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> KFX/IFX 109



Can see from the 1st pic comparing the fighters, KF-X C-109 is now larger than F-35 (and also C-104) 

F-35: 

*Length:* 50.5 ft[486] (15.67 m)
*Wingspan:* 35 ft[c] (10.7 m)
*Height:* 14.2 ft[d] (4.33 m)
*Wing area:* 460 ft²[85] (42.7 m²)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#Specifications_(F-35A)

KF-X/IF-X:

*Length:* 16.9 m (55.4 ft)
*Wingspan:* 11.2 m (36.7 ft)
*Height:* 4.7 m (15.3 ft)
*Wing area:* 46.5 square meters (500 square feets)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_KF-X#Specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

KF-X is only on paper. Even if it gets built, South Korea has no jet engine. It cannot be said to be a Korean fighter. Jet engine is the heart of a jet. No engine. No jet.


----------



## AlohanAkua

undertakerwwefan said:


> KF-X is only on paper. Even if it gets built, South Korea has no jet engine. It cannot be said to be a Korean fighter. Jet engine is the heart of a jet. No engine. No jet.



? They're using the F414-GE-400, twin engine.

If you mean completely indigenous, then yeah they took the path of least resistance. But then, you could say the Saab Gripen isn't really a Swedish jet cuz they also use that US engine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

AlohanAkua said:


> Can see from the 1st pic comparing the fighters, KF-X C-109 is now larger than F-35 (and also C-104)
> 
> F-35:
> 
> *Length:* 50.5 ft[486] (15.67 m)
> *Wingspan:* 35 ft[c] (10.7 m)
> *Height:* 14.2 ft[d] (4.33 m)
> *Wing area:* 460 ft²[85] (42.7 m²)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_F-35_Lightning_II#Specifications_(F-35A)
> 
> KF-X/IF-X:
> 
> *Length:* 16.9 m (55.4 ft)
> *Wingspan:* 11.2 m (36.7 ft)
> *Height:* 4.7 m (15.3 ft)
> *Wing area:* 46.5 square meters (500 square feets)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KAI_KF-X#Specifications



Wow Wikipedia is quick

It is as big as F/A 18 Hornet, not bad 

It can be bigger for block 2 just like Hornet becomes Superhornet



undertakerwwefan said:


> KF-X is only on paper. Even if it gets built, South Korea has no jet engine. It cannot be said to be a Korean fighter. Jet engine is the heart of a jet. No engine. No jet.



South Korea will build the engine (by Hanwa) but the engine design is from USA

This project is not 100 % indigenous but it is still a good step for South Korea and Indonesia to start learning how to make a jet fighter while in the same time not compromising the quality either, thats why this program still has so many Western tech (Particularly US).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AlohanAkua

Indos said:


> Wow Wikipedia is quick
> 
> It is as big as F/A 18 Hornet, not bad
> 
> It can be bigger for block 2 just like Hornet becomes Superhornet
> 
> South Korea will build the engine (by Hanwa) but the engine design is from USA
> 
> This project is not 100 % indigenous but it is still a good step for South Korea and Indonesia to start learning how to make a jet fighter while in the same time not compromising the quality either, thats why this program still has so many Western tech (Particularly US).



Going bigger for block 2 may not be a bad idea, because it'll all be internal bays then. There's concern fuel capacity/range must shrink to make room; performance compromises for stealth. 

Block 3 almost seems more like block "2.5"; countries that purchase block 2 would just be waiting to upgrade, apply radar absorbent coating once its fully developed, making it block 3 (unless there are a lot of improvements under the hood).

Also @undertakerwwefan developing indigenous engines may have pushed things back by 10 yrs or more, and likely more than doubled the cost (China & India can attest to this)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

AlohanAkua said:


> Going bigger for block 2 may not be a bad idea, because it'll all be internal bays then. There's concern fuel capacity/range must shrink to make room; performance compromises for stealth.
> 
> Block 3 almost seems more like block "2.5"; countries that purchase block 2 would just be waiting to upgrade, apply radar absorbent coating once its fully developed, making it block 3 (unless there are a lot of improvements under the hood).
> 
> Also @undertakerwwefan developing indigenous engines may have pushed things back by 10 yrs or more, and likely more than doubled the cost (China & India can attest to this)



Are you still optimistic .. meanwhile your defence minister want to delay it because you have no money to continue to participate with SOKOR ?

But .. For SOKOR ... With or without Indonesia .. The show must go on....
-------------
Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu menegaskan pembuatan jet tempur Korea Fighter eXperiment dan Indonesia Fighter eXperiment (KFX dan IFX) ditunda. Penundaan itu karena mempertimbangkan kondisi perekonomian saat ini.

“Nggak (dibatalkan). Agak ditunda saja karena ekonomi agak sulit,” ujar Ryamizard di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (07/08).

Anggaran untuk pembuatan jet tempur KFX dan IFX sudah direncanakan masuk RAPBN 2019. Namun penggarapannya tidak dipercepat.

“Ya tetap ada, tapi dilambat-lambatin saja,” ujar Ryamizard.


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> Are you still optimistic .. meanwhile your defence minister want to delay it because you have no money to continue to participate with SOKOR ?
> 
> But .. For SOKOR ... With or without Indonesia .. The show must go on....
> -------------
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu menegaskan pembuatan jet tempur Korea Fighter eXperiment dan Indonesia Fighter eXperiment (KFX dan IFX) ditunda. Penundaan itu karena mempertimbangkan kondisi perekonomian saat ini.
> 
> “Nggak (dibatalkan). Agak ditunda saja karena ekonomi agak sulit,” ujar Ryamizard di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (07/08).
> 
> Anggaran untuk pembuatan jet tempur KFX dan IFX sudah direncanakan masuk RAPBN 2019. Namun penggarapannya tidak dipercepat.
> 
> “Ya tetap ada, tapi dilambat-lambatin saja,” ujar Ryamizard.



As what I interpret from the news it is said that Indonesia will delay paying its financial contribution, but it will be paid in 2019 as the budget has already been approved by parliament. I believe our engineers are still in Korea, working for detail design phase. The program itself in Korea for my understanding is not delayed, it is what I can see (interpret) from the news on Detik.com that you bring in here. 

Look at what minister of defense said "Nggak (dibatalkan). Agak ditunda saja karena ekonomi agak sulit," ujar Ryamizard di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (7/8/2018). Translation: "No it is not (canceled). It's a bit delayed because the economy is rather difficult," Ryamizard said at the Presidential Palace Complex, Central Jakarta, Tuesday (07/08/2018).

https://news.detik.com/berita/d-4154164/pembuatan-jet-tempur-ri-korsel-ditunda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AlohanAkua

UMNOPutra said:


> Are you still optimistic .. meanwhile your defence minister want to delay it because you have no money to continue to participate with SOKOR ?
> 
> But .. For SOKOR ... With or without Indonesia .. The show must go on....
> -------------
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu menegaskan pembuatan jet tempur Korea Fighter eXperiment dan Indonesia Fighter eXperiment (KFX dan IFX) ditunda. Penundaan itu karena mempertimbangkan kondisi perekonomian saat ini.
> 
> “Nggak (dibatalkan). Agak ditunda saja karena ekonomi agak sulit,” ujar Ryamizard di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (07/08).
> 
> Anggaran untuk pembuatan jet tempur KFX dan IFX sudah direncanakan masuk RAPBN 2019. Namun penggarapannya tidak dipercepat.
> 
> “Ya tetap ada, tapi dilambat-lambatin saja,” ujar Ryamizard.



Indonesia's participation is crucial for several reasons: the shared initial burden/investment, absolutely, but they will also purchase at least 50 (maybe up to 80), coupled w/ SK's 120-150, this helps to bring down per unit price.

If Indonesia were to abandon the project, then everything they have invested till now would be a sunk cost, nothing to show for it. They would also be back to square one in figuring out how to acquire replacement fighters. 

And SK would somehow have to make up the shortfall, wrangling in the National Assembly (Parliament) for funds, maybe looking for a replacement partner nation, which would mean having to start negotiations all over again w/ a brand new country, delaying everything; just a big headache.

It would be one thing if the project, the jet itself, was not turning out to be what was hoped for, something intrinsically wrong w/ it; then thoughts of abandoning it would be much more understandable (think India & the PAK-FA). But things are currently coming along nicely, ahead of schedule even, so its in the best interests of both countries to just see this thing through to the end, weather the bumps. The result should be one kickass fighter jet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Are you still optimistic .. meanwhile your defence minister want to delay it because you have no money to continue to participate with SOKOR ?
> 
> But .. For SOKOR ... With or without Indonesia .. The show must go on....
> -------------
> Menteri Pertahanan (Menhan) Ryamizard Ryacudu menegaskan pembuatan jet tempur Korea Fighter eXperiment dan Indonesia Fighter eXperiment (KFX dan IFX) ditunda. Penundaan itu karena mempertimbangkan kondisi perekonomian saat ini.
> 
> “Nggak (dibatalkan). Agak ditunda saja karena ekonomi agak sulit,” ujar Ryamizard di Kompleks Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa (07/08).
> 
> Anggaran untuk pembuatan jet tempur KFX dan IFX sudah direncanakan masuk RAPBN 2019. Namun penggarapannya tidak dipercepat.
> 
> “Ya tetap ada, tapi dilambat-lambatin saja,” ujar Ryamizard.



Election year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

New LSU-02 NGLD


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Old LSU-02

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

R 80 (PT Regio Aviasi Industry/ Habibie Family own)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## caksakerah

Indos said:


> R 80 (PT Regio Aviasi Industry/ Habibie Family own)



How’s the current progress? Cant wait to see it entering engineering phase.


----------



## Indos

caksakerah said:


> How’s the current progress? Cant wait to see it entering engineering phase.



They are preparing to enter full development phase

*Google Translate
*
Kamis 22 Februari 2018 

*Italian Company Develops R-80 Aircraft Components*

JAKARTA - PT Regio Aviasi Industri collaborates with two Italian companies, Leonardo Aerostructures Division and LAER to participate in the development and manufacturing of components of the Turboprop Aircraft R-80 Main Aerostructures.

In the signing of a memorandum of understanding between RAI, Leonardo Aerostructures Division, and LAER at the Habibie & Ainun Library in Jakarta, Kamia (22/2/2018), PT RAI Commissioner Ilham Habibie said the company was interested in the technology and processes of the two Italian companies to take experience and knowledge in the development of R80 aircraft so that it can reduce costs and risks in the certification development process later.

"We have agreed to work together to examine the possibility of making parts of the body and tail of the aircraft. They are making and developing," said Ilham.

Although not yet able to mention the investment value of the cooperation, Ilham said the development of the R80 turboprop aircraft designed by the Third President of the Republic of Indonesia BJ Habibie requires a total fund of USD 1.6 billion.

Ilham explained that from all parts of the aircraft, only the wing, the outer wing and cockpit of the aircraft have not received partnership support from investors.

"The partners have not been part of the wing and cockpit, and systems such as the engine, aircraft legs or 'landing geer'," said Ilham.

RAI is currently developing the R80 Aircraft Program for the international domestic market. The company has completed the first phase, namely Preliminary Design & Feasibility in 2016 and has received orders for 155 aircraft.

The order for 80 passenger aircraft consists of 100 units of NAM Air; Kalstar 25 units, Trigana Air 20 units and Aviastar 10 units. The price per aircraft unit is USD25 million.

*Currently RAI is working on the second phase, namely Full Scale Development which is planned to be completed in 2025, where 2022 will be the first flight. Then in the third phase, the Serial Production will begin in 2025, where RAI will start handing over planes to customers.*

For information Leonardo Aerostructures Division, which is part of a large company in Italy, is a world leader in the field of Development and Manufacturing of Main Aerostructural Components for civil aircraft, which is recognized for its reliability in the design and manufacture of sophisticated aircraft bodies.

Meanwhile, LAER is an Italian company that specializes in the design and manufacture of complex Aerostructure components that have been recognized for their reliability. LAER participates in many aircraft manufacturing programs in the world, which are also partners of Leonardo and other world aircraft makers.

https://economy.okezone.com/read/20...-italia-ikut-kembangkan-komponen-pesawat-r-80

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Turkey, Indonesia support UAV collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
15 August 2018






Turkish Aircraft Industries (TAI) is engaging with Indonesian industry in support of a potential programme to supply its Anka UAV to the Indonesian armed forces. Source: TAI
Turkish Aircraft Industries (TAI) has expanded its engagement with Indonesian aerospace and defence companies in a bid to support collaboration on programmes including a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) project.

TAI said in a statement that it held a workshop in Jakarta on 14 August with local aerospace and defence companies “regarding possible co-operation on several upcoming bilateral opportunities such as a UAV tender for the Indonesian Ministry of Defence”.

TAI confirmed that in bidding for the UAV programme it is offering its MALE Anka UAV. TAI added that it is “ready to fine-tune” the Anka system “to satisfy the requirements of the Indonesian end-user through integrating … Indonesian suppliers into its supply chain”.

However, TAI also said that collaboration opportunities will not be limited to the Anka. “It will be a sustainable, long-term, win-win relationship,” it said, “in which all parties will find opportunities to advance their business goals in local and global markets in the medium [term].”

Earlier this year, Arie Wibowo, director of production at state-owned Indonesian aerospace company, PT Dirgantara (PTDI), told _Jane’s_ that PTDI and TAI were close to formalising an agreement to collaborate on developing the Anka UAV to meet the requirements of the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

Wibowo said the project would facilitate technology transfers from Turkey to Indonesia to support joint development and localised manufacturing. He added that once the terms of the collaborative partnership had been established PTDI and TAI would build fully operational prototypes within 12 months.

Wibowo added that when the programme enters mass production other Indonesian aerospace companies would enter the supply chain, although the scope of such engagement would depend on the how many Anka systems the TNI-AU required.

https://www.janes.com/article/82381/turkey-indonesia-support-uav-collaboration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AlohanAkua

Came across this article from CNN Indonesia, but its very general; anyone hear any specifics about what issues there might be?:

The Ministry of Defense Mention Jokowi Requests Review of Jet Project KF-X / IF-X
*Bintoro Agung* , CNN Indonesia | *Bintoro Agung* , CNN Indonesia | Rabu, 29/08/2018 00:57 WIB Wednesday, 29/08/2018 00:57 WIB
Bagikan : Share:



Purwarupa pesawat tempur KF-X/IF-X yang sedang dikembangkan oleh Korea Selatan dan Indonesia. The prototype of the KF-X / IF-X fighter is being developed by South Korea and Indonesia. (Dok. PT Dirgantara Indonesia) (Doc. PT Dirgantara Indonesia)
Jakarta, CNN Indonesia -- Pemerintah nampaknya berpikir ulang buat melanjutkan rencana kerja sama dengan Korea Selatan, dalam program perancangan pesawat tempur Korean Fighter Experiment/Indonesian Fighter Experiment ( *K-FX/I-FX* ). Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - The government seems to be rethinking to continue the plan of cooperation with South Korea, in the Korean Fighter Experiment ( *K-FX / I-FX* ) Korean Fighter Experiment aircraft design program. Kementerian Pertahanan menyatakan kemampuan anggaran menjadi salah satu kendala utama, padahal jet tempur itu ditargetkan bisa mengudara pada 2025. The Ministry of Defense stated that budget capability is one of the main obstacles, even though the fighter jet is targeted to air in 2025. 

"Arahan dari Pak Presiden kita lihat dulu kemampuan anggaran," kata Kepala Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Kementerian Pertahanan Anne Kusmayati di Pondok Labu, Jakarta Selatan, Selasa (28/8). "The direction from the President, we first saw the ability of the budget," said Head of the Ministry of Defense Research and Development Agency Anne Kusmayati in Pondok Labu, South Jakarta, Tuesday (28/8). 

Wacana kerja sama antara Indonesia dengan Korea Selatan untuk memproduksi pesawat tempur ini memang mengalami pasang-surut. The discourse of cooperation between Indonesia and South Korea to produce these fighter planes has experienced ups and downs. Sempat dikabarkan tertunda beberapa kali, Kemenhan memastikan pada Mei lalu proyek ini tetap berjalan. Had reportedly been delayed several times, the Ministry of Defense confirmed in May the project was still running. 


*Lihat juga: See also: *
Kemhan Pastikan Proyek Pesawat Tempur Indonesia-Korsel Lanjut Ministry of Defense Ensures Further Indonesian-South Korean Combat Aircraft Project

Sebenarnya proyek pengembangan pesawat tempur generasi kelima ini pernah tertunda pada 2009 silam. Actually the development of the fifth generation fighter aircraft was delayed in 2009. Baru pada 7 Januri 2016 Indonesia dan Korea Selatan meneken perjanjian pembagian anggaran ( _cost share agreement_ ). Only on January 7 2016 did Indonesia and South Korea sign a budget sharing agreement ( _cost share agreement_ ). 

Menurut Anne, Presiden Joko Widodo berkeras menginginkan transisi teknologi dan hak kekayaan intelektual (HAKI) antara Korea Selatan dengan Indonesia dalam proyek ini berjalan mulus, guna memastikan transfer pengetahuan. According to Anne, President Joko Widodo insisted that the transition of technology and intellectual property rights (IPR) between South Korea and Indonesia in this project will run smoothly, to ensure the transfer of knowledge. 

"Itu sudah kita komunikasikan dengan pihak Korea dan mereka sudah memenuhi keinginan Indonesia. Insyaallah kita tinggal menunggu keputusan Pak Presiden," kata Anne lagi. "We have communicated it with the Korean side and they have fulfilled Indonesia's wishes. God willing, we are just waiting for the President's decision," Anne said again. 

Indonesia telah membayar uang muka proyek ini sebesar Rp3 triliun. Indonesia has paid a down payment of this project amounting to Rp3 trillion. Pemerintah masih harus menanggung 20 persen dari total biaya sebesar Rp18 triliun atau 1,65 triliun won (US$1,3 miliar). The government still has to bear 20 percent of the total cost of Rp18 trillion or 1.65 trillion won (US $ 1.3 billion). 

*Lihat juga: See also: *
Ingin Saling Menguntungkan, Kemhan Tinjau Ulang Jet Korsel Want to Mutually Benefit, Kemhan Review South Korean Jet

Sementara 80 persen sisanya ditanggung pemerintah Korsel. While the remaining 80 percent is borne by the South Korean government. Total dana yang dikeluarkan kedua negara untuk penggarapan fase kedua ini sebanyak 8,6 triliun won. The total funds spent by the two countries for the second phase of cultivation are 8.6 trillion won. 

Ada tiga fase pembuatan KF-X/IF-X, yaitu pengembangan teknologi atau pengembangan konsep ( _technology development_ ), pengembangan rekayasa manufaktur atau pengembangan prototipe ( _engineering manufacturing development_ ), dan terakhir proses produksi massal. There are three phases of making KF-X / IF-X, namely technology development or concept development ( _technology development_ ), development of manufacturing engineering or prototype development ( _engineering manufacturing development_ ), and finally the mass production process. 

Direncanakan, pada 2020 pesawat tempur tersebut sudah bisa diproduksi, dan pada 2025 diharapkan sudah bisa beroperasi. It is planned that by 2020 the fighter can be produced, and by 2025 it is expected to be operational. *(ayp)* *(ayp)*

(Don't know why Google translate went haywire, so here's the og link in Indonesian:
https://www.cnnindonesia.com/nasion...okowi-minta-tinjau-ulang-proyek-jet-kf-x-if-x )


----------



## trishna_amṛta

AlohanAkua said:


> Came across this article from CNN Indonesia, but its very general; anyone hear any specifics about what issues there might be?:
> 
> The Ministry of Defense Mention Jokowi Requests Review of Jet Project KF-X / IF-X
> *Bintoro Agung* , CNN Indonesia | *Bintoro Agung* , CNN Indonesia | Rabu, 29/08/2018 00:57 WIB Wednesday, 29/08/2018 00:57 WIB



Another out of date and borderline Fake News by CNN.

It was problem with export license. Basically Indonesia want both production & export right of the plane. And the last news was talk still ongoing (with the result still unannounced) however the project development is still proceeding as schedule. Keep in mind that Indonesia is no longer in position to withdraw from this project, however as with any big ticket project there are always obstacles here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia Aerospace Completed N219 certification in March 2019*
*------------------------------*

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia Targetkan Sertifikasi Pesawat N219 Maret 2019*
Minggu, 19 Agustus 2018 Arditya Pramono




Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Gita Amperiawan mengatakan sertifikasi layak produksi pesawat N219 ditargetkan rampung pada Maret 2019.
SUBANG, AYOBANDUNG.COM--Direktur Teknologi dan Pengembangan PT Dirgantara Indonesia Gita Amperiawan mengatakan sertifikasi layak produksi pesawat N219 ditargetkan rampung pada Maret 2019.

"Insya Allah tidak lebih dari Maret 2019 N219 sudah punya sertifikasi layak produksi oleh Direktorat Jenderal Perhubungan Udara Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub)," kata Gita saat ditemui di acara Jalan Sehat BUMN Hadir untuk Negeri di Lapangan Atletik Bintang, Kabupaten Subang, Minggu (19/8/2018).

Sebelumnya pihak DI sendiri menargetkan sertifikasi pesawat yang melakukan penerbangan perdana Agustus 2017 itu rampung pada akhir 2018.

"Target awal akhir 2018 yah sekitar 1,5 tahun dari penerbangan perdana, namun agak _sliding_ jadi harus mundur," ujarnya.

Meski belum rampung dari proses sertifikasi kemenhub, Gita menuturkan pesawat yang memiliki dua baling-baling tersebut telah mendapatkan pesanan dalam jumlah yang lumayan banyak.

*"Kalau kita bicara soal LOI (letter of inten) sudah ada 34 secara produk, kalau secara unit mencapai 180 unit," katanya. ("If we talk about LOI (letter of intent) there are already 34 products, if the unit reaches 180 units," he said.)*

Untung _cost_ per unitnya sendiri Gita belum bisa menjelaskan secara gamblang.

"Kami belum bisa menjelaskan hal tersebut. Karena fokus kami mendapatkan sertifikat laik memproduksi secara masal dulu dari Kemenhub," jelasnya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT.DI production facilities

Di usianya yg ke-42 tahun, PTDI tengah mencanangkan tranformasi pada 3 aspek, yakni transformasi bisnis, operasi, dan budaya yang diberi nama TA 3. Program ini berlaku efektif sejak 26 Juni ‘18 hingga Juni ‘19.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

*PT DI received orders for 29 units N219*
By : Herry Barus And Aldi Firhand | Friday, October 05 2018 - 18:48 IWS

INDUSTRY.co.id - Surabaya - PT Dirgantara Indonesia received an order for 20 units of N219 Nurtanio aircraft from PT Aviastar Mandiri which will be used as air transportation equipment and placed in remote areas.

"The N219 Nurtanio aircraft was developed to meet the needs of national air transportation in the pioneer area and can be used for a variety of needs, such as passenger transportation, freight transport, and air ambulance," said PTDI's Commercial Director Irzal Rinaldi in Surabaya, East Java, Thursday (4 / 10/2018)

As a form of commitment, the two companies have signed a memorandum of understanding between the Indonesia Business and Development (IBD) Expo 2018 in Surabaya on Wednesday (3/10).

The agreement was signed between PTDI's Commercial Director, Irzal Rinaldi and President Director of PT Aviastar Mandiri, Muhammad Alvin Reza, and witnessed by Deputy of Mining Business, Strategic and Media Industry, Ministry of BUMN, Fajar Harry Sampurno with PTDI President Director, Elfien Goentoro.

The N219 Nurtanio aircraft is a 19-passenger aircraft with two turboprop engines which refers to CASR Part 23 regulation, whose ideas and design are with program development by PTDI and LAPAN.





This aircraft, he said, has a maximum speed of 210 knots, and the lowest speed reaches 59 knots, which means it is quite low, but it can still be controlled so it is very important, especially when entering the cliff area.

"This type of aircraft is very relevant to the natural conditions in Indonesia, which are generally hilly and many mountains, so it needs an aircraft with low speed maneuverability," he said.

Thus, the existence of this type of aircraft is expected to be an integrated, effective and efficient logistics distribution solution with the hope of being able to improve the welfare of the community.

By PTDI, the same type of aircraft will be produced in stages, ie initially produced six units using existing production capacity, then running an automation system in the manufacturing process, and gradually delivery capabilities will continue to increase to reach 36 units per year.

Meanwhile, PT Aviastar Mandiri is a company engaged in aviation services to remote areas in Indonesia that operate its aircraft in the Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Nusa Tenggara and Papua regions with a "home base" in Jakarta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Surabaya, 25 September 2017

*The Development of KFX/IFX Fighter Aircrafts, PT DI Visits Infoglobal*

Marketing Infoglobal










On Monday, 25 September 2017, Husein Ahmad Alatas, Senior Engineer Indonesian Aerospace (PT DI) and also his staffs, visit Infoglobal Workshop, at Jl. Raya Dinoyo 105, Surabaya. This visit is also followed by Colonel Tech. Dedi Laksmono as Directorate-General of Defence Potentials at the Ministry of Defence (Ditjen Pothan Kemhan) officer.

This work visit is to present KFX/IFX program to Infoglobal. Bilqis Fitria Salsabiela, International Collaboration KFX/IFX, said that IFX/KFX program is a program from Indonesia government in cooperating with Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to develop and manufacture KFX/IFX fighter aircraft. Hopefully, with this program, Indonesia could get Transfer of Technology (ToT) in manufacturing fighter aircraft. So, Indonesia can produce the fighter aircraft independently. Currently, KFX/IFX program enters its second year in Engineering Manufacturing Development (EMD) phase.

This program is also an inspection towards Infoglobal competencies and readiness in the development of KFX/IFX aircraft. By visiting Infoglobal, PT DI as Indonesian Industrial Participant (IIP) pointed by government through Balitbang Kemhan could depict about potential sectors and review the national readiness to manufacture fighter aircraft.

Infoglobal as one of defense industries capable of developing and manufacturing aircraft avionics. Ahmad Fauzi, Infoglobal Marketing Representative, in this chance, explains about avionics that are developed and made by Infoglobal. Those avionics are Miniature Standard Central Air Data Computer (MSCADC) that can been used on F-5. Digital Video Recorder (DVR) installed on F-5, F-16, Hawk 100 and Hawk 200 fighter aircrafts. Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD) and Inertial Navigation System/Global Navigation Satellite System (INS/GNSS) that can be used in Hawk 100/200 fighter aircraft. Rear Cockpit Monitor (RCM) used in Hawk 100. Also Weapon Control Board (WCB), Weapon Programming Instrument (WPI) and Radar Monitor Unit (RMU) that can be used in Hawk 200.

Infoglobal also develops mission system for Maritime Patrol Aircraft. The mission system is named Tactical Patrol Mission.

Not only avionics, Ahmad Fauzi also explains that Infoglobal also produce defense application, named Soyus Wargaming System used by Air Force Staff and Command School (Seskoau) to train strategic and military operation plans.

Besides that, Infoglobal also has competencies in radar data processing by developing Transmission Data Air Situation (TDAS). TDAS is a aircraft traffic monitoring system that integrates civil and military radars and this system has been used by National Air Defence Command (Kohanudnas).

Col. Tech. Dedi Laksmono said that with this inspection hoped the development and manufacturing KFX/IFX fighter aircrafts later can implement the requirement of Tingkat Kandungan Dalam Negeri (TKDN) that should reach minimum of 40%. Those can be implemented by involving domestic defense industries, one of them is Infoglobal.

http://infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/95

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## CountStrike

*African countries interested in buying Indonesian aircraft*
Jakarta | Thu, October 11, 2018 | 10:23 am





State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno (right), PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro (second right) Creative Economy Agency head Triawan Munaf (second left) and state-owned telecommunications company PT Telkom president director Telkom Alex Sinaga (left ) pose for a photograph with an aircraft replica at the Indonesia Pavilion at the venue of the IMF-World Bank Annual Meetings in Nusa Dua, Bali, on Tuesday. (Antara/Jefri Tarigan)

A number of African countries have expressed interest in purchasing CN 235 and N 219 planes produced by state-owned Indonesian aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

The two types of aircraft are on display at the Pavilion Indonesia of the 2018 International Monetary Fund –World Bank (IMF-World Bank) Annual Meetings in Nusa Dua, Bali, from Monday to Friday.

“Madagascar, Congo and Sudan have expressed interest. They are in the process of exploring a possible [purchase],” PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro said in Nusa Dua on Wednesday as quoted by _kompas.com_.

He explained that PT DI’s motivation for displaying its products in the Pavilion Indonesia was not to sell, but to showcase them to the delegates of the IMF-World Bank event from across the globe.

However, he said his company did eye the African market, because the CN 235 and N 219 were well suited to the geography of many African countries.

Elfien added that Norway had also sought information about the two types of aircraft, because the country needed planes with short take-off and landing to be operated in remote areas of the Nordic country.

PT DI currently managed to produce an average of 10 airplanes a year, he added.

*Elfien revealed that PT DI would deliver four planes next year. Senegal had purchased a CN 235 plane worth US$25 million, Nepal had purchased a CN 235 with maritime patrol configuration worth $30 million and Thailand had purchased two N 219 planes worth $13 million each. (bbn)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Info Global product











Infoglobal Tactical Mission System








On November 2-5, 2016, Infoglobal followed IndoDefence 2016 which was held at JIExpo, Kemayoran, Jakarta. One of Infoglobal's products that was exhibited in the performance was Tactical Mission System.

Tactical Mission System is a computer-based information system designed to support the operation of maritime patrol aircraft. This Tactical Mission system has the ability to monitor and identify ships sailing in Indonesian waters.

In IndoDefence 2016, Kafasharkan and Puspenerbal Operations Director review Infoglobal's Tactical Mission System. Infoglobal Tactical Mission System is expected to support the CASA NC 212/200 maritime patrol aircraft owned by the Navy. To date, Infoglobal has become the first domestic company to develop Tactical Mission System for maritime patrol aircraft.

http://m.infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/31

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*TAI perkuat kerja sama pengujian UAV dengan BPPT*


Kerja sama dimulai pada saat pengembangan program pesawat terbang tanpa awak (unmanned aircraft vehicle/UAV) ANKA tahun 2008

Home > Turki, dunia, headline hari12.10.2018 İqbal Musyaffa Jakarta Raya 









Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) Tamer Özmen bersama dengan staff lainnya berpose, sebelum pengujian terowongan angin untuk pengembangan pesawat tanpa awak (UAV) Indonesia-Turki, di Pusat Teknologi Aerodinamika, Aerolastika dan Aeroakustika (BBTA3), di kawasan Pusat Penelitian Ilmu Pengetahuan dan Teknologi (PUSPITEK ) di Tangerang, Indonesia pada 11 Oktober 2018. (Anton Raharjo - Anadolu Agency)
Iqbal Musyaffa

JAKARTA

Perusahaan dirgantara Turki Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) melakukan kunjungan ke Badan Pengkajian dan Penerapan Teknologi (BPPT) di Serpong, Tangerang Selatan pada Kamis, untuk memperkuat kerja sama.

Kunjungan tersebut sekaligus menandai 10 tahun kerja sama antar perusahaan dan lembaga kedua negara tersebut.

Vice President Corporate Marketing and Communication TAI Tamer Ozmen mengatakan kepada Anadolu Agency bahwa kerja sama kedua pihak tersebut sudah berlangsung sejak 2008.

“Kerja sama dimulai pada saat pengembangan program pesawat terbang tanpa awak (unmanned aircraft vehicle/UAV) ANKA,” ujar Tamer.

Pada waktu itu, TAI melakukan uji coba terowongan angin (wind tunnel) UAV ANKA di fasilitas Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel (ILST) milik Balai Besar Teknologi Aerodinamika, Aeroelastika, dan Aeroakustika (BBTA3) BPPT.

ANKA merupakan pesawat terbang tanpa awak (UAV) kelas Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) yang dikembangkan TAI. Pengujian tersebut untuk memperoleh data karakteristik aerodinamika UAV tersebut.

Kemudian, Tamer menjelaskan pengujian kedua yang dilakukan TAI di BBTA3 untuk varian lain ANKA termasuk varian SATCOM pada April hingga Mei 2015.

Pengujian ini untuk mendapatkan data terkait efek dari perubahan bentuk (deformasi) sayap, SAR dan SATCOM, kamera, winglet, dan saluran masuk udara dalam karakteristik aerodinamika ANKA.

Selanjutnya, pada April dan Juni 2015 telah dilakukan pengujian ketiga dalam skala penuh untuk bagian sayap dari ANKA generasi terbaru. Dan pengujian keempat dilakukan pada Oktober 2017 untuk seluruh konfigurasi ANKA generasi terbaru.

“Keempat pengujian terowongan angin (wind tunnel test) di ILST telah berkontribusi besar terhadap pengembangan sistem UAV ANKA dengan performa terbang yang superior dan fitur keamanan yang meningkat,” Tamer mengakui.

Tamer menegaskan bahwa UAV ANKA kelas MALE memiliki sistem kecerdasan, pengintaian, pengawasan, dan penyerangan untuk bertempur yang sudah teruji untuk keamanan dalam negeri di Turki.

“Selain itu, ANKA juga sudah teruji untuk operasi pengawasan yang dipakai oleh berbagai end users di Turki,” imbuh Tamer.

Tamer juga mengatakan saat ini ANKA sudah siap untuk melayani misi militer dengan berbagai konfigurasi payload yang dibutuhkan angkatan udara dari berbagai negara.

“ANKA sudah memiliki pengalaman yang matang dan sudah terbang di Turki dan negara lainnya untuk aktivitas anti terorisme serta pengawasan darat dan laut,” ungkap Tamer.

Saat ini, TAI juga sedang berkolaborasi dengan BBTA3 untuk kelima kalinya dalam pengujian kapasitas payload sistem UAV di ILST untuk mendapatkan data karakteristik aerodinamika untuk pesawat terbang tanpa awak terbaru yang sedang dikembangkan TAI

“Kami sangat mengapresiasi kontribusi BPPT melalui BBTA3 untuk kesuksesan dari pengembangan barisan produk UAV kami dan hal ini sangat menentukan untuk tetap mempertahankan kolaborasi yang bermanfaat untuk tahun-tahun yang akan datang,” ungkap Tamer.


This article said, Indonesia since long had capacity and facilities to designing and testing any new Aircraft not even the Turks had the expertise to do so and they are collaborating with Indonesia Research agency to testing their Anka design. No wonder South Korean prefer to work together with us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry

*B737-800 Flight Training Device*





*B737 Flight Deck/Cockpit*


Replica Boeing panels, highly accurate in size and text placement with accurate switches and knobs.
Replica Boeing interior trim pieces, highly accurate in size and shape to give the cockpit a realistic look.
Replica Boeing dual-linked self-centering rudder pedals with toe brakes
Replica Boeing dual linked flight controls with Control Loading Yoke(Control Column)
Replica Boeing thrust levers(throttle quadrant) with motorized complete with reverse levers, trim wheels, fuel shutoff levers, speed brakes and TOGA switches


*B737 Flight Deck/Cockpit*


Replica Boeing flap levers, spoiler & parking brake
Replica Boeing Captain and Copilot seats capable of forward and backward mechanical adjustment


*B737 Visual System*


180 degree horizontal and 30 degree vertical, curved, movie-quality projector screen and frame
Three overhead projectors to create the high definition visual environment that simulates frontal and side window visual effects
Structure for projector support


*B737 Instructor Operation Station*


Easily repositioning the aircraft to a variety of ground and flight positions instantly
Adjusting the time to include dawn, day, dusk, night
Adjusting the weather such as: winds, cloud cover, visibility, rain and snow
Loading saved scenarios to include: aircraft position, aircraft configuration and weather parameters
Simulating a variety of failures to include, but not limited to: engine failures/fires, APU fires, cargo fires, hot/hung starts, flap and gear malfunctions, electrical failures as well as minor system faults
Displaying a moving map that shows aircraft position, surrounding airports, and navigational aids


*B737 Other Feature*


Ground Proximity Warning System
Simulated Weather Radar
Equipped with the adjustable sound system to simulate the engine & environment sound
Modular USB I/O system interfacing
Realistic Autopilot Flight Director System with Autothrottle System
Produk Navigation System

B737-800 Flight Training Device, Flight Training Device, navigation system, Simulator Pesawat https://www.len.co.id/b737-800-flight-training-device/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

3 UAV Wulung have been operated by Indonesian Air Force

The UAV's are produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia with Mission system made by PT LEN Industry. Designed by BPPT (Government research agency)






News is in Indonesian http://www.angkasareview.com/2018/0...lung-di-ptdi-sang-elang-pengawas-dari-langit/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

31 July, 2017

UAV Mission System made by PT LEN Industry

Bogor (28/07) - PT Len Industri (Persero) together with the Ministry of Defense is currently conducting trials of System Mission or Mission System PTTA UAV (Unmanned Aircraft) in Bogor Rumpin Lapter witnessed by the Minister of Defense Ryamizard Ryacudu on Thursday ( 27/07). The test went well and this trial is the fourth flight test.






"Mission system developed by Len can be implemented in Class Tactical UAV platform and currently has installed in UAVs Wulung," said Joni Priono Hartanto, Chairman of the Trial of Len.

Len Mission System successfully developed UAV and have been installed in Wulung BPPT development results. Demo PTTA flying and static display today organized by the Ministry of Defense.

Mission system is the result of the Joint Development Program to build the capabilities of the defense industry in developing, engineering, and manufacture Mission System and Flight Control System for UAV. Mission System UAV function as a control system in an unmanned aircraft (PTTA), conducting surveillance and reconnaisance missions, and perform following functions way point and return to home.

https://www.len.co.id/menhan-saksikan-uji-coba-pesawat-nir-awak-buatan-dalam-negeri/


----------



## CountStrike

*While waiting for production certificate, N219 plane gets 120 orders*
Jakarta | Tue, October 16, 2018 | 11:58 am




President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo steps down from an N 219 plane after checking it at Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in Jakarta on Nov. 10, 2017. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) is now waiting for the issuance of a production certificate for its 19-seater transport aircraft N 219, but the company has already got 120 orders for the plane.

“Up to June we have got 100 orders, and just recently we got 20 additional orders from Aviastar,” said PT DI commerce director Irzal Rinaldi on Monday as reported by _kontan.co.id_

Irzal said the N 219 planes were ordered by aviation companies, mostly to be operated in remote areas across the country.

“For flights to remote areas like those in Kalimantan, they need our planes,” Irzal added.

Irzal said PT DI said the production certificate for the plane was expected to be issued in April or May, 2019, but the production process of the N 219 could start early next year, particularly for components that did not need certification.

He explained that PTDI would produce six N 219 planes in 2019, 16 planes in 2020 and 36 planes in 2021.

Previously, PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro said a number of African countries had also expressed their interest in purchasing both N 219 planes and a medium-range twin turbo-prop CN 235 plane.

He also said that next year, PT DI would deliver four planes. Senegal had purchased a CN 235 plane worth US$25 million, Nepal had purchased a CN 235 with maritime patrol configuration worth $30 million and Thailand had purchased two N 219 planes worth $13 million each. (bbn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*PT NUSANTARA TURBIN DAN PROPULSI WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN INDODEFENCE 2018 EXPO & FORUM*
Wednesday, 17 October 2018

On November 7-10, 2018, INDO DEFENCE 2018 EXPO & FORUM will be held at the Jakarta International Expo Kemayoran, Indonesia. The biennial international event organized by the Directorate of Defense Industry Technology - Directorate General of Defense Potential - the Indonesian Ministry of Defense aims to promote and encourage the domestic defense industry to be more advanced and compete globally.

PT. Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (NTP) as a company that is active in the defense industry, will participate as a participant in INDO DEFENCE 2018 EXPO & FORUM and occupy the IAMSA PAVILION B-337 booth.

For many years PT NTP has played a role in the defense industry in the maintenance and repair of aircraft engines operated in the ranks of the Ministry of Defense including the Indonesian Navy, Air Force, and Army. In addition to domestic customers, PT NTP also has military customers from several countries from Asia such as Malaysia, Korea, Pakistan, Philippines, Sri Lanka, Papua New Guinea and also several countries from American Continents.

PT NTP as an authorized partner of GE and Honeywell, currently has maintenance, repair and Overhaul capabilities for aircraft products of General Electric / GE (CT7), Honeywell (TPE331), Rolls Royce (Dart7, M250, Tay) and Pratt & Whitney ( JT8D, PT6A, PT6T, PW100). PT NTP also has certificates from aviation authority which are FAA, EASA, and DGCA.






http://www.umcntp.co.id/home

PT Nusantara Turbine is a subsidiary company of PT Dirgantara Indonesia.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

OCTOBER 10, 2018 / 5:54 PM / 12 DAYS AGO

*Indonesia's GMF AeroAsia agrees $900 million deals with Air France KLM, China Communications Construction*

(Reuters) - Indonesia’s PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia (GMF AeroAsia) (GMFI.JK) has agreed to partnerships with Air France KLM group’s aircraft maintenance unit and China Communications Construction worth a combined $900 million, according to documents seen by Reuters.

“We will create new investor partnerships with them,” Ari Askhara, CEO of GMF AeroAsia’s parent airline Garuda Indonesia, told Reuters, but he did not comment on the deals’ value. GMF AeroAsia is the maintenance subsidiary of Garuda.

A second source told Reuters the deals would be announced at an official signing on Thursday.

According to two GMF AeroAsia documents obtained by Reuters, the strategic partnership between GMF Aero Asia and Air France KLM Engineering & Maintenance would be focused on GMF’s main facility in Jakarta and had a “potential business value of over $400 million in ten years”.

The joint venture between GMF and PT China Communications Construction Indonesia will have a deal value of $500 million, according to investor documents.

GMF AeroAsia shares rose 9 percent on the day, while Garuda was up 3 percent.

Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia Tbk PT 278.0
GMFI.JKJAKARTA STOCK EXCHANGE
-10.00(-3.47%)





GMFI.JK
A spokeswoman for GMF AeroAsia confirmed the partnerships, but declined to offer details.

Air France KLM did not immediately respond to requests from for comment.

PT China Communications Construction Indonesia could not be reached for comment by Reuters.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ina-communications-construction-idUSKCN1MK19K


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Turkish MALE UCAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*INDODEFENCE 2018
Regional revival on upward trajectory

GÜNTER ENDRES*
06 November 2018






After many years of delays and setbacks, interest in Indonesia's indigenous N219 Nurtanio regional turboprop aircraft, named by President Joko Widodo after Nurtanio Pringgoadisuryo, one of the country's foremost aviation pioneers, is accelerating, now that expected certification is only a few months away, tentatively set for April or May next year.

State-owned enterprise PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) (BUMNIP Pavilion) plans to deliver the first two aircraft to Thailand in 2019 and last month also signed a memorandum of understanding with Jakarta-based PT Aviastar Mandiri for 20 aircraft, which would be used to serve isolated locations in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi, Nusa Tenggara and Papua.

According to PT DI president director Elfien Goentoro, interest has also been expressed by operators from Madagascar, Congo and Senegal as well as from Norway, where the N219's short take-off and landing (STOL) performance from short, rugged airstrips is particularly valued. Other customers are said to include Lion Air, Pelita Air, Trigana Air Service, Nusantara Buana Air and Air Born, adding up to a total of 120 aircraft.

The company projects a requirement for 276 units over the next 10 years, of which 96 will serve the local market. Production could start early in 2019, ramping up from a modest six units in the first year, to 16 in 2020 and 36 every year thereafter.

The N219, a joint venture between PTDI and the Indonesia National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN), is a 19-seat aircraft powered by two 850hp Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-42 turboprop engines driving four-bladed Hartzell propellers, designed for multipurpose missions from semi-prepared airstrips in remote areas.

It boasts what is claimed the largest cabin volume in its class, which, together with a wide cargo door, offers a multirole and quick-change capability to fulfil various requirements such as troop transport, medical evacuation, cargo transport, surveillance and search and rescue.

Under consideration is a float-equipped version that would be capable of linking major hubs with small communities on the more than 2,000 inhabited islands on the Indonesian archipelago.

The prototype, PK-XDT, made its maiden flight on 16 August 2017 at Bandung's Husein Sastranegara International Airport in West Java and will be certificated by the Directorate of Civil Aviation of Indonesia's Transport Ministry and the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) after completion of the required 2,000 flight test hours. The purchase price has been stated at $5.8-6 million.

Earlier this year, PT DI signed purchasing agreements for other aircraft on its production line. These included two NC-212 Series 200 and one CN-235 Series 220 twin-turboprops for maritime patrol and surveillance for the Senegalese Air Force, and one CN-235 Series 220 military transport for the Ivory Coast Air Force, at a total value of $75 million. The Senegalese CN-235 will be delivered next year, as will a similar aircraft ordered previously by Nepal.

The company manufactures 10 aircraft a year from its portfolio, which also includes the NC212i, NC212i MSA (maritime surveillance aircraft) and CN295 tactical military transport.

https://www.janes.com/article/84330/regional-revival-on-upward-trajectory-id18d1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 219 Simulator


----------



## Indos

Merpati Airline will be flying again, I think this is also a good news for N 219 aircraft. At least 30 N 219 will potentially be ordered by Merpati Airline.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

PT Dirgantara Indonesia's N219 Light Lift Aircraft, 2nd Prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*bambang_haryanta*
N219 Second Prototype ready to High Speed Taxi test. 
#dirgantaraindonesia #n219 #nurtanio #kfdptdi #taxitest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

*PT Dirgantara in talks with Philippine Air Force for more NC212i orders*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - Jane's Defence Weekly
19 December 2018






A model of the NC212i on display at Indo Defence 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
State-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is in talks with the Philippine Air Force (PAF) over possible follow-on orders for the NC212i light utility turboprop transport aircraft, an official from the company has told _Jane's_ .

The service requires at least four to six more airframes under the Light-Lift Fixed Wing Aircraft (LLFWA) requirement and PTDI has positioned the NC212i as the most suitable candidate for the programme given commonality and scalability with earlier airframes, said Dadhik Kresnadi, PTDI's manager for market penetration and networking.

"The aircraft type is very suitable for the Philippine Air Force's requirements as it is very versatile and can be configured quickly for a number of missions, including troop transport, paratrooper dropping, medical evacuation, cargo transport, and maritime surveillance," said Kresnadi.

More importantly, the aircraft can also take off and land from austere airstrips, which allows the PAF to reach more remote areas across the Philippines archipelago, he added.

PTDI delivered two NC212i airframes to the PAF in June 2018. A PHP814 million (USD18.3 million) contract for the aircraft was signed by PTDI and the Philippines government in 2014. So far, the PAF is satisfied with the aircraft's performance and PTDI is confident of follow-on orders, said Kresnadi.

https://www.janes.com/article/85327...h-philippine-air-force-for-more-nc212i-orders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Var Dracon

Swipe left

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Amphibious N-219 Research and Development

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
N-219 second prototype maiden flight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
2nd prototype flight video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Dirgantara's second N-219 prototype completes first test flight*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post
Bandung, West Java / Mon, December 24, 2018 / 10:23 am





PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) test pilot Capt. Esther Gayatri pilots the first N-219 prototype during takeoff on Aug. 17, 2017 on a test flight from Husein Sastranegara International Airport in Bandung, West Java. (JP/Arya Dipa)

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) has run the first test flight for its second N-219 aircraft prototype in Bandung, West Java.

The first N-219 prototype was tested on Aug. 17, 2017.

PT DI chief test pilot Capt. Esther Gayatri Saleh and First Officer Capt. Ervan Gustanto piloted the twin-turboprop 19-seater aircraft on a 20-minute flight on Friday to land successfully at Husein Sastranegara International Airport. Two onboard engineers monitored the aircraft's performance during the flight.

“This second prototype is much better [than the first] because the flight control system is much improved,” said Esther, who also piloted the first prototype last year.

PT DI chief engineer Palmana Banandhi said the first and second prototypes flew different test missions. "This is to accelerate our process to obtain certification," he said.

Palmana said that the first prototype still needed to undergo a series of tests, such as a flight performance analysis and structural evaluation, while the second prototype needed to undergo several system tests, including tests on its electrical, flight control and propulsion systems.

“All flight tests for the two prototypes will be optimized so that we can obtain type certification next year," he said.

PT DI also plans to run a static test on its two prototypes, as well a fatigue test of 3000 flight cycles.

Prior to mass production, aircraft must undergo 300 hours of test flights and various other tests to obtain a type certification on airworthiness from the Transportation Ministry.

To date, several customers have already preordered the first batch of N-219, including state-owned carriers Pelita Air Service and Trigana Air Service. Others that have expressed interest in acquiring the aircraft include the Aceh provincial government and a number of African countries.

PT DI plans to produce six N-219 aircraft per year under its current capacity, after which it intends to upgrade its facilities with an automated manufacturing system to produce up 36 aircraft per year. (das/bbn)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...19-prototype-completes-first-test-flight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Google Translate

*PTDI Targets Production of 500 N219 Plane in 10 Years*
Team , CNN Indonesia | Wednesday, 26/09/2018 10:33 WIB
Share: 




Flight N219. (ANTARA PHOTO / Rosa Panggabean)

Jakarta, CNN Indonesia - PT Dirgantara Indonesia ( PTDI ) projects Nurtanio N219 aircraft orders in the next 10 years to reach around 500 units. 

PTDI Managing Director Elfin Guntoro explained that he was still processing the aircraft certification. The certification process is expected to be completed and can be produced next year. 

"We have carried out a flight in the context of a _ time certification_ with the Directorate General of Civil Aviation and we have already entered stage B, hopefully this _time certification_ can be completed next year," Elfin said, as quoted by _Antara_ , Tuesday (9/25).


*See also:*
Long Road 'Birth' of N219 Nurtanio
Even though he hasn't pocketed the certification, he said that the demand for the aircraft has now reached 110 units. He even projected that N219 aircraft orders in the next 10 years could reach around 500 units. 

"If you want to see the domestic market, our market research for the needs of the next 10 years will be 235 aircraft and for overseas about 300 aircraft, so nearly 500 aircraft can be filled with N219," he explained. 

According to him, the initial production of the N219 aircraft will be aimed at domestic needs, mainly to serve flights in the outermost, foremost and remote (3T) areas whose airport _strips are_ limited to a range of 400-450 meters.

"This aircraft can land and take off on runways 400-450 meters and without asphalt can be as long as the ground is flat and hard," he said.

*See also:*
LAPAN Describes the Capability of N219 Nurtanio
On the same occasion, Minister of Transportation Budi Karya Sumadi said that the N219 aircraft could be used in 3T areas to connect people and goods. For this reason, he will ask the Directorate General of Air Transportation to immediately finalize the certification of the aircraft. 

"I ask the Director General of Air to be liquid about certification because this is a joint product, from the beginning I have asked for finalization," he said. 

On the same occasion, Budi also asked PTDI to use 50 percent of the local components in the manufacture of the aircraft. *(Antara / agi)

https://www.cnnindonesia.com/ekonom...tkan-produksi-500-pesawat-n219-dalam-10-tahun*


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indos said:


>


Mr. @Indos how is it going with the KFX/IFX project? what's the projected spec for the C109 model? what's the capability? is it will be, to quote "4.75th gen" fighter aircraft only? or there's a chance that Indonesia-South Korea cooperation in this project will continue to the point that the aircraft would be a true 5th gen? what can we anticipate about the aircraft and the project? how will it compare to other aircraft of it's class?


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> Mr. @Indos how is it going with the KFX/IFX project? what's the projected spec for the C109 model? what's the capability? is it will be, to quote "4.75th gen" fighter aircraft only? or there's a chance that Indonesia-South Korea cooperation in this project will continue to the point that the aircraft would be a true 5th gen? what can we anticipate about the aircraft and the project? how will it compare to other aircraft of it's class?



I dont know much bro (I am just a defense enthusiast), but according to what I read current administration try to decrease its contribution on the program. If I am not mistaken Indonesia stake on the program will be reduced into 15 % and the number of plane we bought will be just 16. I dont know who in the government who is against the program but I suspect people in Mindef and finance. I like previous agreement though where our contribution is still 20 % and 50 planes promise acquisition. I hope current administration dont change anything and stick to the previous agreement. 

According to PT DI engineer who is involved in the program the different between KFX block 1 and 5 gen fighter is just on the RAM, but he doesnt elaborate more on his opinion. He stated the opinion before Lockheed Martin join the program, so it is still not clear whether KFX will get RAM or not after Lockheed Martin join in. Despite so, I am the one that believe that KFX will eventually get RAM. Indonesia is also researching on RAM.

There is no projected spec for 109 model coming out through the media, so unless we have inside information there is no way we can actually know it. Despite that, by seeing its design which look similar with F 22 so I get the sense that the design will not be too different with F 22 in term of its capability in maneuvering and stealth. Talking about its stealthy, C 109 model doesnt have internal weapon bay so its stealthy will be less than F 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indos said:


> I dont know much bro (I am just a defense enthusiast), but according to what I read current administration try to decrease its contribution on the program. If I am not mistaken Indonesia stake on the program will be reduced into 15 % and the number of plane we bought will be just 16. I dont know who in the government who is against the program but I suspect people in Mindef and finance. I like previous agreement though where our contribution is still 20 % and 50 planes promise acquisition. I hope current administration dont change anything and stick to the previous agreement.
> 
> According to PT DI engineer who is involved in the program the different between KFX block 1 and 5 gen fighter is just on the RAM, but he doesnt elaborate more on his opinion. He stated the opinion before Lockheed Martin join the program, so it is still not clear whether KFX will get RAM or not after Lockheed Martin join in. Despite so, I am the one that believe that KFX will eventually get RAM. Indonesia is also researching on RAM.
> 
> There is no projected spec for 109 model coming out through the media, so unless we have inside information there is no way we can actually know it. Despite that, by seeing its design which look similar with F 22 so I get the sense that the design will not be too different with F 22 in term of its capability in maneuvering and stealth. Talking about its stealthy, C 109 model doesnt have internal weapon bay so its stealthy will be less than F 22.


I see, perhaps we should wait more patiently at least until the first flying prototype rolls out (in 2021?). But, what's the matter with the payment/monetary contribution to the project really? it's quite a long timeframe for 2 Billion USD~ stake for the program, and it's not like the defense budget nor the foreign currency reserve is inadequate for like ~200 million USD contribution per year. 

The growth of the economy and the government budget is very visible in the last few years, and i think it's strange that the government backs down from such a strategic investment just for monetary reasons, even with the fact that it doesn't cost that much for a fighter jet R&D, and there's no rush at all in the payment. I hope that the government could get this straight and start taking the project more seriously, also because i think cooperating with the South Koreans in defense industry could be the best opportunity Indonesia could get at the moment and should not be wasted. 

Also i think 16 Fighters probably be an "early access" or "pembelian perdana" kind of acquisition, it's a new model so that it's risky to just procure it in large number without getting used to it and knowing it's potential flaws first. Getting into this project pretty much means also getting into a long-term commitment in the production of this aircraft, so i'm confident that the government wouldn't waste the opportunity to co-produce the aircraft as it's will be 1. An advancement for the defense/aircraft industry 2. Ideal choice for armaments self-sufficiency (kemandirian) 3. Could be a huge bargaining point in so many ways. I'm sure that the plane would dominate TNI-AU's fleet for medium fighters in the future, so i think we can just wait patiently and expect for the best that the aircraft would take to sky as our prime Fighter aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Indos 

Nice guys, you have a lot going on, I didn't know much about Indonesia but definitely want to visit one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Falcon29 said:


> @Indos
> 
> Nice guys, you have a lot going on, I didn't know much about Indonesia but definitely want to visit one day.



You can find many interesting place in Indonesia if you visit one day bro, not like in USA in here you also dont have to worry about the food, almost everything is halal. The weather is also perfect all year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Indos said:


> You can find many interesting place in Indonesia if you visit one day bro, not like in USA in here you also dont have to worry about the food, almost everything is halal. The weather is also perfect all year.



I seen some vlogs of people going there and it is a lot nicer than I thought. Have to do some Asia tour one day, anyway don't want to get off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Dirgantara Indonesia to produce composite parts for Airbus, Boeing*

Harry Suhartono and Fathiya Dahrul
Bloomberg
Jakarta / Tue, May 14, 2019 / 10:36 am





A CN295 plane produced by state-owned aircraft industry PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was parked at PNdok Cabe Airport in Pondok Cabe, Southeast Tengerang, Banten after a delivery ceremony to the National Police on Sept. 7 at the Air Police Directorate headquarters. (kontan.co.id/Zaki Ari Setiawan)

Dirgantara Indonesia, a supplier of aluminum wing components for Airbus SE’s A320 and A380 model jets, is developing the production capability to supply non-metal aircraft parts as well.

The company is “exploring opportunities” to produce so-called composite parts -- typically made from fiberglass or carbon fiber -- for both Airbus and Boeing within the next two years, President Director Elfien Goentoro said in an interview in Jakarta Monday. The state-owned company, which is also an aircraft manufacturer, intends to triple its plane production to 56-a-year by 2024, he said.

The expanded production plans would support the Indonesian government’s efforts to reduce the nation’s dependence on commodities and narrow the current account deficit. Dirgantara, based in West Java, expects its latest 19-seat propeller plane, the N219, to obtain certification from Indonesian regulators this year, Goentoro said.

“We want to expand our composite-parts production facilities so hopefully by 2021, we can start taking orders for these aircraft parts,” Goentoro said. “We also plan to invest $119 million to build a facility dedicated to producing the N219.”

Island Hoppers

The aircraft would be for use in industries including tourism to provide access to remote areas, such as some of the 17,000 islands that make up Indonesia, the world’s largest archipelago. Dirgantara plans to produce 36 of these aircraft annually by 2024 with a target to exporting half of them, in addition to making 20 other propeller planes a year, Goentoro said.

The company is targeting orders for the N219 in the Philippines, Thailand, Malaysia, East Timor, Nepal, Senegal and South Korea this year, Goentoro said. “Our company’s intention is to boost our exports significantly so we can have a better balance between our domestic contracts and contracts denominated in foreign currencies.”

Dirgantara plans to boost its aircraft maintenance, repair and overhaul business and is certified by Airbus to service some of its military aircraft and helicopters, Goentoro said.

The company previously supplied parts for Boeing’s 737 family of aircraft under a contract that has expired, Goentoro said. Dirgantara wants to secure a new contract with the U.S. aircraft maker, he said, without specifying whether they are in discussions.

Goentoro also said he’s in talks with Indonesian finance ministry officials to allow the N219, which was developed domestically, to be sold to local customers without attracting a luxury tax from the government.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...roduce-composite-parts-for-airbus-boeing.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN aims for experimental microsatellite constellation by 2020*
By
Deyana Goh
-
February 8, 2018



Image of Mt Rinjani taken by Lapan A3. Image courtesy of LAPAN's Satellite Technology Centre.
Indonesia’s space agency LAPAN is planning to operate an experimental microsatellite constellation by 2020, said Head of LAPAN Prof. Dr Thomas Djamaluddin. The announcement was made at the Global Space and Technology Convention (GSTC) held in Singapore from 1-2 February 2018.

Currently, said Prof. Djamaluddin, LAPAN is developing two microsatellites, Lapan A4 and Lapan A5. These will add to LAPAN’s first three remote sensing satellites, Lapan A1, A2, and A3, which were launched in 2007, 2015, and 2016 respectively, all aboard India’s PSLV. The first microsatellite launched 10 years ago, Lapan A1, has far exceeded its design life of 2 years.

All the satellites will work towards national development goals – Lapan A4 will carry a multispectral imager and will be used for maritime surveillance, whereas Lapan A5 be the world’s first microsatellite to carry a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR), developed by Chiba University in Japan. The previous satellites have also been used for scientific and national development goals, most notably, agriculture and ship monitoring. 

All the currently operational satellites have a mass of between 50-120kg, whereas LAPAN aims to make its upcoming satellites slightly larger, with masses of between 100-300kg. This will pave the way for Indonesia to develop larger indigenous satellites, the first of which is targeted for the year 2021.

Said Prof. Djamaluddin, “So far we have made 3 microsatellites – LAPAN A1, A2 and A3, and now we are preparing the Lapan A4 and lapan A5, and we hope that after 2020, we will have an operational microsatellite constellation”.

Concurrently, Indonesia is also developing its own orbital launch vehicle; LAPAN regularly launches indigenous sounding rockets, which the agency hopes will form the basis of a larger launch vehicle.

http://www.spacetechasia.com/lapan-aims-for-experimental-microsatellite-constellation-by-2020/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest Rhan 450 launched, 28 December 2018







Google Translate
*Closed 2018 with Rhan-450 Launch Achievement*
News Writer: Pustekroket • Photographer: Pustekroket • Dec 28, 2018 • Read: 1588 x 





LAPAN successfully tested a 450 mm diameter rocket flying at the rocket launch station of the Pameungpeuk Institute for Space and Atmospheric Testing and Atmosphere, Garut Regency, West Java. Flight testing takes place on Friday (28/12) 2018, preparations begin at 05.30 WIB. The testing program was opened by the Deputy of Aeronautics and Space Technology LAPAN, Dr. Rika Andiarti was then continued by the Head of Research and Development of the Ministry of Defense (Ministry of Defense), and the Director of Development of PT. Dahana.

This rocket is the result of collaboration between the LAPAN Rocket Technology Center, the Ministry of Defense and PT. Dahana incorporated in the National Rocket consortium. one of the main programs in 2018 is the continued testing of ground to ground rockets with a range of 100 Km. In 2016 Rhan-450 had been carried out flight tests with good results.

Rhan-450 is a ballistic rocket with a configuration of a total length of 7.1 meters, a diameter of 0.45 meters, a max speed of 4000 Km / hour, a mass of 1600 Kg, with a charge of the dynamics of flying sensors and ballasts. After the preparation and reading of the SOP of the rocket launch, at 09.05 WIB Rhan-450 was flown. Rockets glide both through the pameungpeuk beach clouds with 193 ° shooting azimuth.







https://lapan.go.id/index.php/subbl...18-dengan-Prestasi-Peluncuran-Rhan-450/berita


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia is seeking financing for production facility expansion. According to recent news, PT DI needs $119 million US (Rp1,67 triliun). It looks like N 219 has a solid demand that make current production facility not enough to catch up with orders. Alhamdulillah.

With around 80 designers are in Korea for KFX program and some are still working with N 219 and UAV development, PT DI probably experience a shortage of designers that make N 245 development get delayed. I predict N 245 program will only started to be a serious one starting at 2022.


Here is the news in Indonesia:

https://beritagar.id/artikel/berita/pt-di-butuh-119-juta-untuk-kembangkan-pesawat-n219

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The production of Eurocopter EC725 Caracal, now called Airbus Helicopters H225M, at PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HellFireIndo

@Indos Is H225M Caracal only meant to replace the fleets of older Puma, or is it going to be one of our main tranport/SAR heicopter models, with possibility of more orders (than just to replace the aging fleets)? Is it possible that the Army would also order it in the future? how does it compare with the Mi-17? Also, what do you think of the speculated CH-47F Chinook acquisition, do you support it?


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> @Indos Is H225M Caracal only meant to replace the fleets of older Puma, or is it going to be one of our main tranport/SAR heicopter models, with possibility of more orders (than just to replace the aging fleets)? Is it possible that the Army would also order it in the future? how does it compare with the Mi-17? Also, what do you think of the speculated CH-47F Chinook acquisition, do you support it?



I dont know bro, but IMO it should be become our main CSAR helicopter because it is a proven and strong helicopter and it is also manufactured in Indonesia so according to our defense law its acquisition should have been prioritized. There will be a question mark if we dont acquire it for this role. And after AW 101 scandal I think more Caracal will be ordered.

For transport role, Caracal is also ideal with its better performance than Mi-17 if we look on range and speed although the capacity is rather smaller with no ramp door. IMO Army should order Caracal and combine it with Mi-17.

CH-47F is a good Helicopter and will be useful for the Army but according to me its acquisition is not really that urgent now, at least for the next 5 years. Lets administration after Jokowi who will decide it. Army should instead acquire medium tank and medium range SAM first rather than acquire CH-47F. Ordering Caracal for transport/CSAR role in my opinion is also more urgent for the Army.

Beside that we also have limited defense budget so it should be spend base on what we really need first. Even we have to pay half of Su 35 with barter and want to lower our financial commitment in KFX program that can endanger our position in the program. Buying CH-47F is really a silly decision at least for the next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indos said:


> I dont know bro, but IMO it should be become our main CSAR helicopter because it is a proven and strong helicopter and it is also manufactured in Indonesia so according to our defense law its acquisition should have been prioritized. There will be a question mark if we dont acquire it for this role. And after AW 101 scandal I think more Caracal will be ordered.
> 
> For transport role, Caracal is also ideal with its better performance than Mi-17 if we look on range and speed although the capacity is rather smaller with no ramp door. IMO Army should order Caracal and combine it with Mi-17.
> 
> CH-47F is a good Helicopter and will be useful for the Army but according to me its acquisition is not really that urgent now, at least for the next 5 years. Lets administration after Jokowi who will decide it. Army should instead acquire medium tank and medium range SAM first rather than acquire CH-47F. Ordering Caracal for transport/CSAR role in my opinion is also more urgent for the Army.
> 
> Beside that we also have limited defense budget so it should be spend base on what we really need first. Even we have to pay half of Su 35 with barter and want to lower our financial commitment in KFX program that can endanger our position in the program. Buying CH-47F is really a silly decision at least for the next 5 years.


Agree, it seems that prioritizing the essentials and finishing what we've started much more important than adding more projects. I'm just concerned of how much the goverment put their attention to the Caracal, cause this one right here could very well fill our need for heavy CSAR/transport heli, with a plus that we already locally produced some of it's component (and perhaps would increase the share of local components in the future?). Idk at least 40 Multirole Caracals sounds nice, but i think we need more Helis with rear ramp door like the Mi-17, i hope there's more orders of this particular model, especially the latest variant like Mi-171A2 (or the variant with NATO grade jeroan?).

About the medium range SAM, what do you refer to? the NASAMS 2 or something else (SAMP/T, Patriot)? I agree that it's more urgent than anything else, cause we are severely lacking in this sector. But, there's lack of any information regarding them, and i'm afraid that we won't getting adequate number of them by the end of 2024 if this situation continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

HellFireIndo said:


> Agree, it seems that prioritizing the essentials and finishing what we've started much more important than adding more projects. I'm just concerned of how much the goverment put their attention to the Caracal, cause this one right here could very well fill our need for heavy CSAR/transport heli, with a plus that we already locally produced some of it's component (and perhaps would increase the share of local components in the future?). Idk at least 40 Multirole Caracals sounds nice, but i think we need more Helis with rear ramp door like the Mi-17, i hope there's more orders of this particular model, especially the latest variant like Mi-171A2 (or the variant with NATO grade jeroan?).
> 
> About the medium range SAM, what do you refer to? the NASAMS 2 or something else (SAMP/T, Patriot)? I agree that it's more urgent than anything else, cause we are severely lacking in this sector. But, there's lack of any information regarding them, and i'm afraid that we won't getting adequate number of them by the end of 2024 if this situation continues.



Yup, we need to increase to 40 Caracals, seems reasonable for me, at least we will hopefully have that number in 2030. I dont think the number will be reached even until 2024 since there are also many urgent acquisition plan that need to be realized like completing KFX program financing, submarine and frigate acquisition for navy, and medium tank for army and SAM acquisition for Air force. IMO Caracal acquisition will be done step by step along with acquisition of larger transport helicopter like Mi-17. Nevertheless, we still lack of transport helicopter so future acquisition is a must.

I refer to NASAMS 2 as it is a good system since it uses proven AMRAAM missile and the missile can be used for our F 16 and future IFX fighter as well (inshaAllah if the program is successful). Longer range SAM system in my opinion is not a good option for the mean time. The urgent one is to have middle range SAM first to protect some very valuable site. We also need to buy more AMRAAM and hopefully the number could at least adequate to get some valuable TOT. As we know our AMRAAM order is so small that cannot even enough to sustain a small war with our neighbors.

Indonesia should also spend adequate amount of money to make indigenous SAM system and cruise missile in the future. I heard from Lapan person (rocket department) that finally Lapan have mastered guidance system for rocket. The one that is still far from success I think is to make the seeker from SAM but if funding is enough it is not impossible to make it. So our RX family, particularly RX 450 can potentially be more lethal in the future. 

Anyway I partially agree with Jokowi military planner that there will be no war at least for the next 20 years, I will say at least 10-15 years from now there will be no war, so we still have 10-15 years for preparation. No need to be rush so rather than setting the year of 2024 as the target, I rather see 2030-2035 is more reasonable to have adequate SAM system protection. And hopefully at that time some portion of our SAM system can come from our indigenous one. For 2024, at least we have 5 NASAMS 2 system to protect very very valuable site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Indos said:


> Yup, we need to increase to 40 Caracals, seems reasonable for me, at least we will hopefully have that number in 2030. I dont think the number will be reached even until 2024 since there are also many urgent acquisition plan that need to be realized like completing KFX program financing, submarine and frigate acquisition for navy, and medium tank for army and SAM acquisition for Air force. IMO Caracal acquisition will be done step by step along with acquisition of larger transport helicopter like Mi-17. Nevertheless, we still lack of transport helicopter so future acquisition is a must.
> 
> I refer to NASAMS 2 as it is a good system since it uses proven AMRAAM missile and the missile can be used for our F 16 and future IFX fighter as well (inshaAllah if the program is successful). Longer range SAM system in my opinion is not a good option for the mean time. The urgent one is to have middle range SAM first to protect some very valuable site. We also need to buy more AMRAAM and hopefully the number could at least adequate to get some valuable TOT. As we know our AMRAAM order is so small that cannot even enough to sustain a small war with our neighbors.
> 
> Indonesia should also spend adequate amount of money to make indigenous SAM system and cruise missile in the future. I heard from Lapan person (rocket department) that finally Lapan have mastered guidance system for rocket. The one that is still far from success I think is to make the seeker from SAM but if funding is enough it is not impossible to make it. So our RX family, particularly RX 450 can potentially be more lethal in the future.
> 
> Anyway I partially agree with Jokowi military planner that there will be no war at least for the next 20 years, I will say at least 10-15 years from now there will be no war, so we still have 10-15 years for preparation. No need to be rush so rather than setting the year of 2024 as the target, I rather see 2030-2035 is more reasonable to have adequate SAM system protection. And hopefully at that time some portion of our SAM system can come from our indigenous one. For 2024, at least we have 5 NASAMS 2 system to protect very very valuable site.



I only hoped that the medium range SAM would be dual-role AKA both Area Defense and Field Defense, of which they are also mobile and not stationary like the Skyshield, but for initial orders, i think i could accept a stationary SAM. NASAMS 2 is a good choice if we consider the logistical aspect, that the platform used AMRAAM, making it simpler to provide munitions for it, as it is the same thing used in F-16. But, it also have with it's own special, enlarged AMRAAM that have greater range than the standart missile, only if we really consider them tho.

Transport helicopters may have more time, there's no need to rush their acquisition, cause they are not among the "key" element that we urgently need to possess in ideal number by the end of MEF, they are not a game-changer, but they are indeed an important element for mobility, logistics and non-combat operation. I'm just hoping that we'll maintain the quality and readiness of the fleets, cut the unnecessary part and replace the aging one, i imagined a fleet of mainly AH-64E, Mi-17, Caracal, Bell 412 , and Panther (btw i've yet understand the purpose of Mi-35 in the Army, how and why they are there to begin with?), even if it's a nuisance, i'd still like to see a Chinook, i've already liked the thing since i was a kid, so i can't help lol.

Prioritizing AMRAAM acqusition is something that the government should be doing right now, but at least they ordered some lately, i expected that if the MoD go on with the Viper acquisition, there will also be a huge deal for AMRAAM and Sidewinders. What bothered me, is that KFX/IFX models, especially the IFX variant, often shown armed with Meteor and IRIS-T.





Well, that's up to them what kind of missiles they'd like to use, as having KFX/IFX fly and enter production is a much more important thing to think about.

I believe, we'll go for guided rocket, land attack missiles and cruise missile first, and only then we're going to go to AAM sector. Obviously, the use of Vampir, and truck mounted platform as a test bed, heavily imply the use for Army purposes, possibly first as a locally-made rocket artillery munition, then as a guided munitions, but still for land target. Probably, it will be very similar to Brazil's military rocket development, perhaps we're going to see local-made 122mm, 300mm, and 450mm rocket munition for use in Vampir, ASTROS and even future indigenous rocket artillery platform. AAM and SAM sector is very tricky and currently we are yet to possess seeker and advanced guidance technology, perhaps 2028 onwards we'll see a noteworthy development. I suggest that we going hand-in-hand with the Koreans cause it seems like they are currently interested in developing an indigenous AAM, not to mention they are already successfully mastering cruise missile technology, VLS missiles and Naval guided rockets. I am among the most avid supporter of Indonesia-South Korea cooperation, i believe that we could get many things by working along with them.

I am neutral regarding whether there will be war or not, the question is not when we have to be ready, cause obviously we have to be ready at all time, we cannot rely on fate alone and hoped a war won't be coming soon, the world is dangerously random, preying on anyone off-guard. 15-20 years is too far of a stretch, nobody is able to tell what could happen in 15 years, cause imagine yourself in 2005, could you imagine this world of smartphones and digital social networking back then? My opinion is that defense development should not be based on how there would be no war, but instead of how there *would be* war. Being adequate alone does gives a capability to fight, but not necessarily the capability to win, being passive does not guarantee victory nor cement our position in the region. History prove time after time that the one with more willpower and persistence to win, is the one end up winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*The Visit of Repulic of Korea Air Force to PT NTP*
Monday, 06 May 2019

On April 24, 2019, PT Nusantara Turbin and Propulsion (NTP) received a delegation visit from the Republic of Korea Air Force (ROKAF). One of the agenda was to discuss the work of the ROKAF aircraft engine. NTP is trusted by ROKAF to work on CT7 and DART7 engine overhauls. The CT7 engine is installed on CN-235 aircraft which are operated as ROKAF military transport aircraft, while the DART7 engine is installed on the HS 748 aircraft operated by ROKAF.

During the visit, ROKAF had the opportunity to see firsthand NTP facility for the overhaul process including the test cell facility for the CT7 and DART engines. Mr. Heru Widodo (VP of Sales Marketing), Mr. Budi Setiono (Sales Manager) and personnel from Engineering played an active role in welcoming and assisting ROKAF delegates during their visit at NTP. The collaboration between ROKAF and NTP is expected to continue as a synergy that is mutually beneficial for both parties in the future.





ROKAF's visit to the NTP's Shop to see the condition of the ROKAF's CT7 engine which is currently under maintenance in NTP





ROKAF Delegation with PT NTP Team in front of NTP's Test Cell Building

https://www.umcntp.co.id/news/rokaf_visited_pt_ntp


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara completed CN 295 Special Mission production for Indonesian Air Force





https://kumparan.com/@kumparanbisni...t-cn295-special-mission-ke-tni-au-1rMZVRFt7QC


----------



## pr1v4t33r



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Rhan 450 rocket


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084440791752163334

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cromwell

http://spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=54307

Thales Alenia Space to provide SATRIA communication satellite to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellFireIndo

Cromwell said:


> http://spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=54307
> 
> Thales Alenia Space to provide SATRIA communication satellite to Indonesia.


Explain it for me pls


----------



## Cromwell

HellFireIndo said:


> Explain it for me pls


5G Communication satellite ordered by Kemenkominfo provided by Thales. This isn't 1st time Thales provided us satellite communication systems; we had interact with them since Palapa. It is expected to be launched in 2022 and to serve 15 years life time service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

R 80 Features and general specification

https://regio-aviasi.co.id/

Latest News on R 80 in Bahasa

https://investor.id/archive/pesawat-r80-sudah-dipesan-155-unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 245 Aircraft Specification

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

N 219 First Flight in Nusawiru Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

N 219 Second Prototype undergoing flight test

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Lapan UAV, LSU-02 NGLD successfully flied with 405 km range. News is in bahasa Indonesia. This UAV is specifically designed to be launched at ship. 

https://pripos.id/pesawat-tanpa-awak-lapan-pecahkan-rekor-muri-terbang-jarak-terjauh-405-km/








Older version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159418921306353664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Erliansyah
*Jejeran Pesawat Produksi PTDI Meriahkan Acara Puncak HUT Ke-43*

Posted on August 24, 2019 by Rangga B Sawiyya
AIRSPACE-REVIEW.com – Berbeda dengan acara peringatan HUT PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) tahun-tahun sebelumnya, pada perayaan ke-43 kali ini nuansanya lebih semarak dan terasa istimewa.

Tepat di hari lahirnya yang jatuh pada 23 Agustus kemarin, PTDI sukses melakukan penerbangan perdana pesawat CN235 FTB miliknya. Ini menjadi momen yang indah untuk pabrik pesawat pelat merah yang kini mulai bangkit kembali.

Lalu pada peringatan puncak acara HUT yang dilaksanakan Sabtu (24/8/2019), PTDI juga menggelar _open house_ yang bisa dihadiri seluruh masyarakat tanpa dipungut biaya.

Beruntung bagi masyarakat Kota Bandung dan sekitarnya karena bisa menyaksikan seluruh produk pesawat andalan PTDI dari dekat sembari berswafoto tentunya.





Erliansyah
Berjejer di apron Hanggar Fixed Wing PTDI adalah purwarupa pesawat perintis N219 _Nurtanio_, CN235 FTB, dan dua pesawat udara nirawak (PUNA) _Wulung_ yang digarap bersama BPPT.

Sayang, produk unggulan lainnya NC212i tak tampak. Namun purwarupa pesawat komuter N250 yang penuh kenangan hadir sebagai penggantinya.





Erliansyah
Di stan _in-door_, PTDI menampilkan N219 CD (_Cocpit Demonstrator_). Masyarakat umum diperkenankan mencoba dan merasakan sensasi menerbangkan pesawat asli rancangan anak bangsa ini.

Hadir dalam bentuk model skala, PTDI memamerkan pesawat CN235 _Gunship_. Purwarupanya akan dikembangkan menggunakan platform CN235 FTB.





Erliansyah
Turut menyemarakkan acara, hadir BUMN industri strategis yang tergabung dalam NDHI (_National Defence & Hightech Industry_).

Masyarakat yang datang bisa melihat dan mendapatkan infornmasi mengenai produk-produk unggulan dari PT Pindad, PT LEN Industri, PT Dahana, PT INTI, dan PT PAL Indonesia.





Erliansyah




Erliansyah
Melengkapi kemeriahan acara puncak HUT PTDI, diadakan bazar kuliner dan pameran aneka produk mitra binaan PTDI serta Festival Wirausaha Anak.

Rangga Baswara Sawiyya
all product by PT DI including submarine in display, the sub is PT PAL's anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

*Minggu, 15 September 2019*


*Pesawat CN235 flying test bed 1983 Tetuko [Indoflyer] ♣

P*residen ke-3 RI BJ Habibie meninggal dunia di usia 83 tahun, kemarin. Sepanjang hidupnya, banyak sumbangsih yang diberikan terhadap negeri ini, khususnya di bidang pengembangan teknologi.

Habibie didapuk oleh Presiden ke-2 RI Soeharto sebagai Presiden Direktur PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio, yang didirikan pada 26 April 1976. Perusahaan yang sempat berganti nama jadi Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN) pada 1 Oktober 1985. Pada era IPTN ini, Habibie sukses meluncurkan uji coba terbang pesawat N250 pada 10 Agustus 1995.

Sebelum itu, Habibie sangat berperan dalam pengembangan pesawat CN235 dikembangkan sejak 1979 bersama CASA Spanyol. Pesawat tersebut telah mengalami banyak pengembangan, dan digunakan sejumlah negara. Pesawat ini awalnya dirancang bermesin turboprop dan mampu membawa 35 penumpang.



*Pesawat N250 flying test bed (photo : Alain Michot)*

Pesawat ini diperkenalkan kepada publik untuk pertama kalinya pada September 1983. Sejak itu, PTDI dan CASA melakukan penjualan CN235, di dalam dan luar negeri. Selain dunia dirgantara, yang membesarkannya, Habibie punya pembentukan PT IPTN, PT PAL, PT INKA, dan PT PINDAD.

Habibie juga sempat menggarap proyek kelanjutan dari N250 atau R80 Regioprop beberapa tahun lalu. Ia mendirikan PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) yang dibentuk oleh Habibie pada 2012.

Pesawat N-250 dengan R80 sangat berbeda sekali. Perbedaanya di antaranya dari ukuran, R80 jauh lebih besar dari pada N-250, karena R80 memiliki daya tampung hingga 80 kursi sementara N-250 hanya 50 kursi.



*Rancangan pesawat N2130 (image : Kaskus Militer)*

Selain itu, sayap pesawat jauh lebih besar dan panjang, karena ukurannya lebih besar jadi diperlukan sayap yang besar untuk mengangkat beban. Landing Gear juga jauh lebih besar dikarenakan badan pesawat lebih besar dari pada N-250. Pesawat ini ditargetkan terbang pada 2022.

Sebelumnya Habibie juga belum menuntaskan proyek pengembangan pesawat jet N2130 sebagai pengembangan N250 yang bermesin baling-baling.

Namun, warisan-warisan Habibie masih banyak lagi, seperti paten-paten di bidang teknologi termasuk dunia aviasi. Tak ayal, banyak kenangan yang dirasakan oleh orang-orang terdekat BJ Habibie antara lain di PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI). Termasuk Elfien Goentoro sebagai Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) yang menjadi murid dari Habibie di PT DI.



*Desain pesawat R80 (image : R80)*

"_Beliau adalah menjadi founding father kami, tanpa ada beliau maka tak ada PT DI. Dia sosok pekerja keras. Beliau sosok panutan kami, kami yang ada di PT DI mudah-mudahan meneruskan cita-cita beliau dalam membangun kedirgantaraan,_" kata Elfien kepada CNBC Indonesia, Rabu (11/9)

Ia mengatakan Habibie adalah panutan bapak dalam ilmu kedirgantaraan Indonesia. Habibie masih menyempatkan diri menjadi profesor di Jerman untuk tetap berbagi ilmu kedirgantaraan.

"_Yang paling berkesan bagi saya, beliau orang yang merendah tak menyombong, bagai sebuah padi yang semakin berisi semakin merunduk,_" katanya.



*Pesawat N219 (Rizky Aditya)*

Elfien bercerita, Habibie selalu jadi sosok yang selalu diminta pertimbangan dalam hal kedirgantaraan. Habibie tetap bersemangat membagikan ilmunya. Habibie terkenal dengan teori keretakan pesawat.

"_Kalau bicara pada beliau lebih dari satu jam dengan kondisi beliau kurang sehat selalu melayani. Bagaimana ingin bekerja terus demi mengembangkan ilmu kedirgantaraan,_" katanya.

Ia mengatakan PT DI tentu tak akan mengecewakan Habibie, karena cita-cita Habibie Indonesia bisa merancang bangun pesawat sendiri sudah terwujud. Pesawat N219 yang dikembangkan PT DI sudah mendapatkan sertifikat terbang dan siap dipasarkan mulai tahun depan.

* ✈ CNBC *




Thank you sir, may you rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PT DI company profile


----------



## barjo

*PT DI Akan Bentuk JV Untuk Produksi Pesawat N219*





*✈ N219 [PTDI]*

*PT* Dirgantara Indonesia mulai tahun 2019 akan segera memproduksi pesawat N219.

Menurut Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Elfien Goentoro dalam proyek N219 ini PT DI akan bekerja sama _joint venture_ dengan perusahaan lain, dimana dibutuhkan dana USD 119 juta untuk memproduksi sekitar 36 pesawat per tahun.

Sehingga melalui pesawat N219 ini, diharapkan PT DI dapat mewujudkan mimpi BJ Habibie agar Indonesia dapat membuat dan mengkomersialkan pesawat karya anak bangsa.

BUMN pabrikan pesawat dalam negeri, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) akan memproduksi pesawat N219 mulai tahun depan. Targetnya, pesawat tersebut dapat mengisi 25% pasar dunia atau setara 532 unit hingga 11 tahun ke depan.

Bahkan beberapa pihak dari dalam dan luar negeri sudah menyampaikan minat pembelian dan kerja sama produksi dengan PTDI.

*Penjualan 2019 *

Dalam 2 tahun ini PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) telah melakukan transformasi di bidang bisnis dan SDM serta penyelesaian pesanan dimana untuk 2019 perusahaan dapat mengirim 9 pesawat.

Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Elfien Goentoro juga menyampaikan bahwa perusahaan juga fokus untuk dapat meningkatkan efisiensi dan perubahan bisnis sistem sehingga di akhir 2019 target penjualan dapat mencapai Rp 4 triliun.

* ✈ CNBC *


----------



## barjo

is a good gesture from boeing since they take resposibility for damage effected from their product and not always see operator and pasanger as pigy bank
Menu




Paulus Iskandar
*Kabar Baik, Boeing Akan Cairkan Dana Santunan Korban Kecelakaan 737 MAX 8*

Posted on September 24, 2019 by Roni Sontani
AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Boeing menyatakan akan segera mencairkan dana santunan korban kecelakaan pesawat 737 MAX 8. Dana 50 juta dolar AS akan dikucurkan pabrik pesawat terbesar Amerika Serikat ini untuk santunan kepada para ahli waris atas musibah jatuhnya dua 737 MAX 8 milik Lion Air dan Ethiopian Airlines.

Seperti diketahui, sebanyak 346 orang meninggal dunia akibat dua kecelakaan 737 MAX 8 pada Oktober 2018 dan Maret 2019 itu.

Boeing menyebut, setiap korban akan mendapatkan santunan 144.500 dolar AS (sekira Rp2 miliar). Dana santunan akan diberikan terakhir pada 31 Desember 2019.

Meski demikian, masih ada keluarga korban yang menolak dana tersebut karena menganggap Boeing belum memberikan jawaban yang memuaskan.

_“$144,000 doesn’t come close to compensating any of our families or any of the families_,” kata Nomaan Husain_,_ pengacara di Texas yang mewakili 15 keluarga.

“_This is not something that is going to satisfy the families. The families really want answers_,” lanjutnya sebagaimana diwartakan BBC (24/9/2019).

Juli lalu, Boeing telah berjanji akan meberikan dana bantuan senilai 100 juta dolar AS untuk keluarga yang dan komunitas yang terdampak kecelakaan 737 MAX 8.





Boeing
Boeing menjelaskan, setengah dari dana itu akan digunakan untuk penyaluran langsung kepada keluarga. Sementara setengah lainnya akan digunakan sebagai dana bantuan pendidikan dan pembangunan wilayah yang terdampak kecelakaan.

Sementara itu Wall Street Journal (WSJ) pada Senin (23/9) memberitakan, kecelakaan pesawat Boeing 737 MAX 8 di Indonesia pada Oktober 2018 disebabkan oleh sejumlah faktor. Di antara yang dominan adalah kesalahan desain dan kesalahan regulator Amerika Serikat yang mengesahkan pesawat ini.

WSJ memberitakan hal itu berdasar hasil investigasi para investigator kecelakaan pesawat Indonesia.

Menanggapi pemberitaan ini, juru bicara Boeing tidak mau mengomentari. Ia hanya mengatakan bahwa Boeing terus menawarkan dukungan kepada pihak investigator untuk menyelesaikan laporan investigasi mereka.

Senada dengan Boeing, Ketua Komite Nasional Keselamatan Transportasi (KNKT) Soerjanto Tjahjono tidak mau memberikan komentarnya saat dikonfirmasi Reuters. Ia mengatakan, hasil investigasi final baru akan disampaikan kepada publik pada awal November 2019. (Al Jazeera, 24/9)

Roni Sontani




*Roni Sontani*
https://www.angkasareview.com


----------



## Var Dracon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 219 Test Flight, second prototype






Low Altitude Test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

*Pemerintah Cari Investor Kembangkan Proyek Pesawat BJ Habibie*
Rabu, 2 Oktober 2019 | 12:28 WIB




Akhdi Martin Pratama
| 
*Editor: Sakina Rakhma Diah Setiawan*


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Pemerintah berencana mengembangkan industri aviasi nasional. Salah satunya, dengan meneruskan pengembangan pesawat R80 yang digagas oleh Presiden RI ke-3 BJ Habibie.

Menteri Koordinator Bidang Perekonomian Darmin Nasution mengatakan, pengembangan pesawat R80 masuk dalam tiga program industri pemerintah.

“Ada program pesawat terbang, ada yang akan dikembangkan oleh Kemenperin, ada yang dikembangkan oleh almarhum Pak Habibie," ujar Darmin di Jakarta, Rabu (2/10/2019).

Darmin menjelaskan, dalam mengembangkan proyek tersebut pemerintah mengajak pihak swasta terlibat dalam mendanai proyek tersebut. Proyek tersebut direncanakan mulai digarap pada 2023.

Baca juga: Ilham Habibie: Donasi Buktikan Dukungan Rakyat untuk R80

Berdasarkan data dari Komite Percepatan Penyediaan Infrastruktur Prioritas (KPPIP) pengembangan pesawat terbang R80 membutuhkan dana sebesar Rp 6,75 triliun.


“Kita bangun infrastruktur, kita bisa kumpulkan dana, tapi kepemilkan tetap punya pemerintah sehingga kita bisa tambah pembangunan itu sendiri,” kata Darmin.

KPPIP sendiri mencatat saat ini pemerintah memiliki 223 Proyek Strategis Nasional (PSN) dan tiga program dengan nilai investasi mencapai Rp 4.180 triliun.

Untuk mendanai proyek tersebut pemerintah akan menggandeng para investor.

Agar investor tertarik, pemerintah telah menyiapkan beberapa program, yakni Viability Gap Fund (VGF), _availability payment_ dan insentif pajak.

“Sebetulnya ada lagi yang kami kembagkan tapi perumusannya agak lambat. Namanya LCS _(limited concession scheme),_” ucap dia

*Penulis: Palupi Annisa Auliani*
| 
*Editor: Muhammad Fajar Marta*

BJ HABIBIE. “_Dengan pesawat ini, buatan mereka sendiri, seluruh pulau di Indonesia bisa terhubung. Bayangkan infrastruktur yang berkembang, kemajuan ekonomi di pulau-pulau itu. Mereka bisa mandiri. Tapi ternyata bangsa ini tidak mau_.”

Kutipan di atas muncul dalam salah satu adegan film Habibie dan Ainun yang tayang pada 2012. Diperankan Reza Rahardian, Habibie terlihat mendatangi Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara (IPTN), perusahaan yang sekarang sudah berganti nama jadi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI).

Momentum dalam adegan tersebut terjadi setelah pertanggungjawaban Habibie sebagai Presiden Indonesia ditolak MPR pada 20 Oktober 1999. Di situ, Habibie menyambangi pesawat N-250. Kutipan di atas dia ucapkan setelah mengusap debu yang ada di permukaan pesawat tersebut.

(Baca juga: Habibie: Kalau Saya Bisa Produksi N 250 atau R 80 Tiap Hari...)

Ketika _Kompas.com_ sempat bertemu Habibie pada 2013, kesan yang sama masih terpancar saat bicara pesawat. Menurut Habibie, momentum N-250 seharusnya sangat tepat untuk titik tolak kejayaan industri dirgantara Indonesia, andai proyek pesawat itu berjalan sesuai rencana.

Visi, tegas Habibie, yang semestinya menuntun arah langkah bangsa ini. Dia menolak menggunakan kata “mimpi”, karena buat dia diksi itu identik dengan angan-angan. Namun, nasi telah menjadi bubur.

Pesawat N-250, ujar dia, sudah kehilangan momentum. Pasar pesawat berpenumpang sampai 60-an orang sudah banyak pesaing dan atau tak lagi ekonomis. Bila hendak kembali berjaya di industri dirgantara, kata dia, Indonesia harus membangun pesawat berkapasitas 80-90 orang.





Pesawat N219 Resmi Terbang Perdana)







R80 yang digagas Habibie sejatinya adalah peluang untuk memastikan generasi dirgantara Indonesia berlanjut. Dia yang sebelumnya berkiprah di IPTN ini pun bertutur tentang salah satu koleganya yang memilih bertahan di dalam negeri lalu berakhir jadi sopir taksi setelah pensiun.

(Baca juga: Ribuan Engineer Terlibat Dalam Proyek Pesawat R80 Rancangan BJ Habibie)

Padahal, ujar Desra, sang kolega itu pernah jadi manajer material untuk proyek N-250. Dia juga pernah terlibat dalam penggarapan mobil nasional Maleo. Ilmunya yang tak dikuasai sembarang orang akhirnya mangkrak, bahkan berbayang penyesalan karena tak ikut eksodus ketika ada kesempatan pada 20-25 tahun yang lalu.





bagian III dan IV tulisan berseri ini, dan simak pula bagian pertama serial tulisan yaitu "Patung Pancoran, Visi Dirgantara, dan Proyek R80 Habibie".

*4 Pesawat BJ Habibie yang Bikin Indonesia Bangga*
Oleh Agustin Setyo Wardani pada 12 Sep 2019, 07:33 WIB






Liputan6.com, Jakarta - Indonesia berduka atas meninggalnya Bapak Teknologi Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie atau BJ Habibie. Presiden ke-3 RI ini tutup usia pada Rabu, 11 September 2019 di usia 83 tahun.

BJ Habibie merupakan tokoh yang dikenal karena kepintarannya, terutama dalam inovasi di bidang penerbangan. Berikut adalah sejumlah pesawat hasil karya BJ Habibie.






1. Pesawat N-250

Pesawat N-250 merupakan pesawat penumpang sipil rancangan asli IPTN yang kini berubah nama menjadi PT Dirgantara Indonesia.

Pesawat ini menggunakan kode N, yang tidak lain adalah Nusantara, memperlihatkan desain, produksi, dan segalanya dikerjakan di Indonesia. Pesawat ini merupakan ide dari BJ Habibie.

Habibie mempertimbangkan pembuatan pesawat tersebut, salah satunya karena pesawat saingannya Fokker F-50 sudah tidak diproduksi lagi disebabkan perusahaan industrinya, Fokker Aviation telah gulung tikar pada 1996.

Pesawat N-250 diluncurkan pada 1995 dan menjadi bintang pameran pada saat Indonesian Air Show 1996 di Cengkareng.


2 of 4
*2. Pesawat R-80*




Habibie mempresentasikan R-80 di depan Presiden Jokowi (Antara)
Pesawat R-80 dirancang oleh PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI). PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) adalah perusahaan yang bergerak dalam bidang perancangan, pengembangan, dan manufaktur pesawat terbang.

Perusahaan ini didirikan oleh BJ Habibie bersama putra sulungnya Ilham Akbar Habibie.

Perusahaan ini khusus mengembangkan pesawat R80 yang merupakan lanjutan dari pesawat N250 yang juga hasil ciptaan Habibie.

Pesawat buatan Habibie direncanakan akan diterbangkan pertama kali di Bandar Udara Internasional Kertajati, Jawa Barat, yang masih dalam tahap pembangunan.

Pesawat ini dirancang dengan teknologi terbaru dan super canggih dengan tingkat keamanan yang tinggi bagi penumpang. Tak seperti pesawat pada umumnya, Pesawat R80 dilengkapi dengan teknologi _fly by wire_ yang menggunakan sinyal elektronik dalam memberikan perintah.

_Fly by wire_ adalah sebuah sistem kendali yang menggunakan sinyal elektronik dalam memberikan perintah.


3 of 4
*3. Pesawat C-130 Hercules*




Hercules C130 milik Amerika Serikat. (Public Domain)
BJ Habibie disebut juga pernah ikut mendesain pesawat angkut militer TRANSALL C-130.

Pesawat tempur ini punya empat turboprop sayap tinggi (_high wing_) yang bertugas sebagai pesawat angkut militer utama untuk pasukan militer di banyak bagian dunia. Mampu mendarat dan lepas landas dari _runway_ yang pendek.

Awalnya pesawat ini adalah sebuah pengangkut tentara dan pesawat kargo yang sekarang ini juga digunakan untuk berbagai macam peran, termasuk infantri _airborne_, pengamatan cuaca, pengisian bahan bakar di udara, pemadam kebakaran udara, dan ambulans udara.

Sekarang ini ada lebih dari 40 model Hercules, termasuk beberapa kapal senapan, dan juga digunakan lebih dari 50 negara.


4 of 4
*4. Dornier Do 31*




BJ Habibie yang menjabat sebagai Menteri Negara Riset dan Teknologi (Menristek) menghindari pertanyaan awak media selama upacara perpisahan kabinet di Istana Merdeka, Jakarta, 1 Maret 1998. (AP Photo/Muchtar Zakaria)
BJ Habibie juga andil dalam pembuatan pesawat Do 31. Pesawat ini merupakan jet transportasi eksperimental VTOL Jerman Barat yang dibangun oleh Dornier.

Pesawat ini adalah pesawat transportasi berbaling-baling tetap pertama yang mampu tinggal landas dan mendarat secara vertikal.

(Tin/Ysl)


----------



## Indos

Recent rocket static test by Lapan (July). According to the plan, there will be rocket tests in 14 October (RX 320) and 23 December (RX 450) this year.






Click the picture for full size version.


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Indos said:


> Recent rocket static test by Lapan (July). According to the plan, there will be rocket tests in 14 October (RX 320) and 23 December (RX 450) this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the picture for full size version.


What rocket or missile similar to RX 320 & 450 in diameter? Do you think RX 320 & 450 will be developed similar to those rockets?


----------



## Indos

Kucing itu imut said:


> What rocket or missile similar to RX 320 & 450 in diameter? Do you think RX 320 & 450 will be developed similar to those rockets?



Iran Nazeat rocket artillery.

RX 320 Lapan is similar in diameter with Nazeat H-6 rocket and RX 450 Lapan is similar in diameter with Nazeat H-10 rocket which has 130 km range. Yup, it is currently being developed to be a ground to ground rocket artillery. RX 450 Lapan itself has reached 140 km range in 2014, latest range is not known.

Iran Nazeat H -10 rocket





In the future I think it will be developed to be like Fateh 110 tactical SRBM with guided system and 300 km range. It uses solid fuel jut like Lapan RX rocket family. I think it needs another 8-10 years to be able to make exactly like fourth generation Fateh 110 (610 mm in diameter and 3500 kg in weigh). Lapan it self has officially said that it has mastered rocket guidance system particularly for point to point guidance.

Fateh 110

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kucing itu imut

Indos said:


> Iran Nazeat rocket artillery.
> 
> RX 320 Lapan is similar in diameter with Nazeat H-6 rocket and RX 450 Lapan is similar in diameter with Nazeat H-10 rocket which has 130 km range. Yup, it is currently being developed to be a 100 km range ground to ground rocket artillery.
> 
> Iran Nazeat H -10 rocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future I think it will be developed to be like Fateh 110 tactical SRBM with guided system and 300 km range. It uses solid fuel jut like Lapan RX rocket family. I think it needs another 8-10 years to be able to make exactly like fourth generation Fateh 110 (610 mm in diameter and 3500 kg in weigh). Lapan it self has officially said that it has mastered rocket guidance system particularly for point to point guidance.
> 
> Fateh 110


What about Rhan 122? Can or will they be developed into a missile with ship or plane platform?


----------



## Indos

Kucing itu imut said:


> What about Rhan 122? Can or will they be developed into a missile with ship or plane platform?



Ya, It could be but Lapan still needs more time to perfect rocket guidance system for supersonic speed. It has tested guided supersonic rockets but we cannot find the latest result publicly, it is still top secret. From what we can see from Lapan program that is available for public is that it is developing a cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164847250238914560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CN 235 Flying test bed will be weaponized. According to the plan, PT Dirgantara will be undergoing tender process in Thailand for this type of plane. 

Not sure where they will install the weapon, look like in wings.


----------



## Kansel

Indos said:


> CN 235 Flying test bed will be weaponized. According to the plan, PT Dirgantara will be undergoing tender process in Thailand for this type of plane.
> 
> Not sure where they will install the weapon, look like in wings.


Yordania AC-235 is an example for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

* PT DI accelerates N-219 aircraft toward commercial production in 2020*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
BANDUNG / Tue, September 17, 2019 / 12:10 pm





Nation's pride: The twin-engine N-219 aircraft, built jointly by state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) and the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), takes off on its first test flight on Aug.16, 2017. (JP/Arya Dipa) 

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) will begin commercial production of its N-219 aircraft next year to meet the growing demand for small airplanes both at home and overseas.

N-219 program manager Palmana Banandhi at PT DI said that the that the N-219’s 19-seater transport aircraft was expected to enter the market in 2020 at the initial price of US$6 million per aircraft.

The N-219 aircraft was expected to fulfill 25 percent of the global demand for 532 aircraft over the next 11 years.

The company plans to produce four N-219 aircraft during its first year of commercial production, eight aircraft in the second year and 12 aircraft in the third year. The annual production output would increase to 24 aircraft in the fourth year and 36 aircraft in the fifth year.

A number of domestic and foreign institutions have expressed their interest in purchasing N-219 aircraft, including the provincial governments of Aceh, North Kalimantan and Papua.

PT DI has increased the number of test flights for two of its N-219 prototypes in Bandung, West Java, in an effort to accelerate the process of obtaining aircraft type certification from the Transportation Ministry.

The first prototype is being used to assess flight and structural performance, while the second prototype is being used to check the aircraft's electronic systems. PT DI expects to complete all aircraft type certification requirements this year.

“We have completed a total of 300 flight test hours to date, including the trials we conducted last year,” Palmana said in Bandung on Sept. 12.

He added that PT DI had been flight testing the first prototype since July 16 in Pangandaran, West Java. “We tested [flight] performance and control. We plan to assess [flight] control and stability, its flight stall characteristics next week. We expect everything to be wrapped up by next week. After that, we’ll conduct further checks to see whether the first prototype experiences any significant turbulence at high altitudes,” said Palmana.

The company’s engineers built a second N-219 prototype to expedite the aircraft’s certification. The second prototype completed its first test flight in December 2018 to assess its avionics. “The second prototype recently completed a weeklong flight test in Surakarta, Central Java. The results were quite good. We expect to complete the certification process for both planes this year,” said Palmana.

He added that despite rigorous testing, the total flight test hours the N-219 prototypes had completed still paled in comparison to the N-250, which took its maiden flight in August 1995. This was due to the difference in the two models’ passenger capacity. The N-219 was designed to carry up to 19 passengers, whereas the N-250 could carry up to 50 passengers.

“Therefore, the certification process [for the N-219] will not take as long as the N-250,” he said.

PT DI corporate secretary Irlan Budiman said the N-250 obtained its certification more than two decades ago in accordance with the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) of the United States.

The company built four prototypes of the N-219 for certification purposes.

“Two prototypes were meant to test physical [sic] flight, while the other two were intended for structural tests. So we have four total airframes, [with] two used for system checks. We built multiple prototypes to speed up the certification process, so that the tests could be done simultaneously,” said Palmana.

The two prototypes are set to undergo static and fatigue testing. PT DI plans to conduct 3,000 fatigue test cycles to obtain an aircraft type certificate from the Transportation Ministry this year. The aircraft type certificate must be obtained before applying for the manufacturing certificate that is needed to commence mass production.

Palmana said that he expected the N-219 to fulfill Presidential Decree No. 70/2017 on public services for transporting goods to and from remote regions, touting the aircraft’s "superior capabilities" to navigate complicated terrain like mountainous regions. (rfa)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...aft-toward-commercial-production-in-2020.html


----------



## Indos

If N 219 production scale can reach 12 planes per year it is already a good production rate. I dont think it will be easy to produce 24 planes per year because Twin Otter current production rate is even lest than that. Next move is to build N 245 prototype. It will be surprised though if this current administration provide N 245 cost development investment for PT DI since I see Jokowi is not really ambitious about high tech project. All of the high tech program that we currently have is started during SBY administration.


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CN 235 for Nepal Army is now flying to Nepal from Bandung, Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Second NC 212i for Thailand COMAC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193041183724855296


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Var Dracon

Dadali multicopter

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to Develop Amphibious Aircraft*
_BY :NUR YASMIN, NOVEMBER 13, 2019_

Jakarta. The government is looking to develop an amphibious aircraft in the next five years to solve the perennial problem of inter-island transportation in the archipelago, Research and Technology Minister Bambang Brodjonegoro said at the International Conference of Transportation Research and Innovation in Jakarta on Wednesday.

"We will develop the N219A amphibian to support tourism, especially diving and surfing. The float plane is capable of reaching small islands in our archipelago. It's not as modern as a Boeing, but it's what we need," Bambang said on Wednesday.

The N219A is currently being developed by the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), Dirgantara Indonesia and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

Bambang said the government also has three other transportation projects on the pipeline in the next five years: building high-speed commuter trains that are made with 80 percent local components; designing electric vehicles and manufacturing their lithium batteries locally; and building a dual-fuel tug boat that can run on biofuel.

"Fortunately, Indonesia is rich in nickel, so we hope we can make the lithium batteries on our own," Bambang said.

The conference – organized by the Transportation Ministry – showcases the latest researches on transportation innovations that could be applied in Indonesia.

The ministry's head of research and development of intramode transportation, M. Yugihartiman, said the conference was an umbrella forum to discuss medium- and long-term studies on national transportation.

"We also invited industry stakeholders, so good ideas are not stuck at the invention stage. We need commercialization and downstreaming," Yugihartiman said.

The ministry selected 40 papers out of 146 submissions from national and international researchers.

"We need a lot of research to formulate policy recommendations," Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi said at the conference opening.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/indonesia-to-develop-amphibious-aircraft

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## katarabhumi

*Indonesia to build the nation's first spaceport*
_Jakarta / Tue, November 12, 2019_

Indonesia plans to construct its first spaceport in Biak, Papua, to serve as the location of the country’s rocket test launches, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) has confirmed.

“We will build [the spaceport] just like LAPAN’s rocket launch site we have in South Garut [West Java]. However, it will be bigger so that it can be used for larger rocket test launches,” LAPAN flight and aerospace study center head Robertus Heru Trijahyanto said.

Biak was chosen as the place to build the new spaceport because the regency’s vast area was deemed ideal to support LAPAN’s plan to do a larger rocket test launch in 2024, he said.

Citing the Karman line ─ the imaginary line marking where space begins ─ Heru said the space border was 100 kilometers above Earth's surface. LAPAN, however, plans to test launch a rocket that could go up to 300 km above Earth.

“To reach that height, the rocket must be bigger [in diameter and height],” Heru said, “That’s why we need a larger launch site,” he added as quoted by kompas.com.

The planned new spaceport would help Indonesia master the technology and operation for satellite launches, LAPAN head Thomas Djamaluddin said separately.

“LAPAN can already make satellites on its own. The next target is to launch a satellite with our own rockets that we made and a spaceport inside Indonesia,” Thomas said.

According to Law No. 21/2013 on aerospace, LAPAN is responsible for aerospace equipment launches, constructing and operating a spaceport.

“We expect that the first stage of construction will finish before 2024 to facilitate rocket test launches that we will develop gradually,” Thomas said.

The spaceport, he said, would be constructed with the help of international partnerships.

A study was carried out to select the location of the would-be spaceport among three candidates, namely Biak, Morotai Island in North Maluku and Enggano Island in Bengkulu.

“Finally, in a 2018 coordination meeting with several ministries, LAPAN chose Biak as the location of the spaceport,” Thomas said.

LAPAN prepared 100 hectares of land in North Biak in the 1980s. Biak is considered ideal because it is close to the equator and its eastern coast faces the Pacific Ocean.

He said the rocket launch site in Garut was only for statistical tests and small rocket launches. (ami)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ild-the-nations-first-spaceport-in-papua.html
http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/indonesia-chooses-papua-build-country’s-first-spaceport
https://en.vietnamplus.vn/indonesia-to-build-its-first-spaceport/163851.vnp

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

katarabhumi said:


> *Indonesia to build the nation's first spaceport*
> _Jakarta / Tue, November 12, 2019_
> 
> Indonesia plans to construct its first spaceport in Biak, Papua, to serve as the location of the country’s rocket test launches, the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) has confirmed.
> 
> “We will build [the spaceport] just like LAPAN’s rocket launch site we have in South Garut [West Java]. However, it will be bigger so that it can be used for larger rocket test launches,” LAPAN flight and aerospace study center head Robertus Heru Trijahyanto said.
> 
> Biak was chosen as the place to build the new spaceport because the regency’s vast area was deemed ideal to support LAPAN’s plan to do a larger rocket test launch in 2024, he said.
> 
> Citing the Karman line ─ the imaginary line marking where space begins ─ Heru said the space border was 100 kilometers above Earth's surface. LAPAN, however, plans to test launch a rocket that could go up to 300 km above Earth.
> 
> “To reach that height, the rocket must be bigger [in diameter and height],” Heru said, “That’s why we need a larger launch site,” he added as quoted by kompas.com.
> 
> The planned new spaceport would help Indonesia master the technology and operation for satellite launches, LAPAN head Thomas Djamaluddin said separately.
> 
> “LAPAN can already make satellites on its own. The next target is to launch a satellite with our own rockets that we made and a spaceport inside Indonesia,” Thomas said.
> 
> According to Law No. 21/2013 on aerospace, LAPAN is responsible for aerospace equipment launches, constructing and operating a spaceport.
> 
> “We expect that the first stage of construction will finish before 2024 to facilitate rocket test launches that we will develop gradually,” Thomas said.
> 
> The spaceport, he said, would be constructed with the help of international partnerships.
> 
> A study was carried out to select the location of the would-be spaceport among three candidates, namely Biak, Morotai Island in North Maluku and Enggano Island in Bengkulu.
> 
> “Finally, in a 2018 coordination meeting with several ministries, LAPAN chose Biak as the location of the spaceport,” Thomas said.
> 
> LAPAN prepared 100 hectares of land in North Biak in the 1980s. Biak is considered ideal because it is close to the equator and its eastern coast faces the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> He said the rocket launch site in Garut was only for statistical tests and small rocket launches. (ami)
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ild-the-nations-first-spaceport-in-papua.html
> http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/indonesia-chooses-papua-build-country’s-first-spaceport
> https://en.vietnamplus.vn/indonesia-to-build-its-first-spaceport/163851.vnp
> 
> .



This also reflect LAPAN confidence on their rocket technology development. I am waiting for LAPAN to launch RX 550 rocket. This year RX 550 will undergo static test according to the plan so if the test result is satisfactory maybe we can see the launch in 2020.

If LAPAN can launch RX 750 rocket it deserve special thread on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indos said:


> This also reflect LAPAN confidence on their rocket technology development. I am waiting for LAPAN to launch RX 550 rocket. This year RX 550 will undergo static test according to the plan so if the test result is satisfactory maybe we can see the launch in 2020.
> 
> If LAPAN can launch RX 750 rocket it deserve special thread on PDF.


Indonesia should work on MLRS with long range guided by inertial, and GPS systems. If accurate enough it could be used against Singapore if the need be to hit targets like airbases considering Singapore has a technologically advanced air force, but lacks strategic depth.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Mostly Asean and Aussie is not our treat..
The potential conflict is only in SCS.. and Indonesia need to balance it..
but who knows in future time


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> Indonesia should work on MLRS with long range guided by inertial, and GPS systems. If accurate enough it could be used against Singapore if the need be to hit targets like airbases considering Singapore has a technologically advanced air force, but lacks strategic depth.



Indonesia doesnt see Singapore as a threat but Singapore indeed see Indonesia and Malaysia as a threat, this is why they spent so much on defense. For Indonesian perspective, taking Singapore island is not really beneficial since there is no spare land available in Singapore so that Singapore need to do land reclamation if they want to do big property project. This condition makes the scenario to take Singapore is not really interesting for us. Scenario to take other part of Borneo island (Malaysian side) is much more interesting. 

Indonesia also has Bintan island which is located very near to Singapore and still relatively empty. The land is also bigger than Singapore and unlike Singapore, it has its own water supply, thats why it is a much more promising land than Singapore and it is also located in the same strategic location. This is the second main reason of why Indonesia doesnt want to invade Singapore. The third reason is because Singapore is one of the main investor in Indonesia, destroying Singapore will eliminate the flow of investment that Indonesian economy enjoy for so long. 

But if we want to do some kind of hypothetical war scenario between two nations, I would suggest Indonesia to keep its research on cruise missile technology. Indonesia also need to buy several 100-200 km range SAM system and put it on Sumatra island (Riau province) to pacify Singapore Air Force. Rhan 450 can also be used to do bombing from a save place and quite far away from Singapore missile land attack defense system but should only be used after we manage to make guidance system for this missile so that only military target that we are going to hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Night flight N 219


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201139276743770112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

*Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) Ready to Offer CN235 MPA to the Royal Thai Navy*

05 Desember 2019





CN235 MPA for Royal Thai Navy (all photos : TAF)

According to the policy of the Naval Commander, Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) Project to replace the two long-used and remaining F-27 Mk 200 models, plans to restart in fiscal year 2021 after the canceled earlier.

The CN235 MPA model that IAe exhibited at the Defense and Security 2019 event was modified from the CN235-220 transporter (with winglet) with a ground floor underwater radar. Target tracking system under the head, ESM system above the cockpit, alerts and drop target system to protect yourself from being hit by a rocket, and equipped with 2 sets of observation windows. 






For the weapon system, there are 2 weapon points under each wing and 2 weapons on each side of the body. The weapons equipped with 4 light torpedoes, 2 mines, 2 sets of 7 rocket launchers (which choose 2.75 inch rockets, can be guided by choosing an optonics with a laser target). In addition, the left side of the body still attached to the machine gun from the side door which should be a 30 mm gun, with what is missing is the MAD system at the tail (there is a socket but not attached).

From the mounted weapons set if the navy chooses to do all of this, besides using the CN235-220 MPA in the submarine warfare mission and anti surface ships, aircraft could be used in a mission to support land forces (as gunship).






The CN235-220 MPA has a Hi-Lo-Hi operating time of 11 hours and 20 minutes, 100 miles from the base of the sea, flying patrolling at 2,000 feet for 10 hours and 10 minutes, flying back and forth at a height of 10,000 feet, and has reserve to fly, wait another 45 minutes

Can choose to install anti-surface missiles such as Harpoon or Exocet.
(TAF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Aceh province is still interested on N 219 plane.






Aceh Governor in PT DI

https://dishub.acehprov.go.id/infor...-untuk-percepatan-konektivitas-antar-wilayah/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

Philip the Arab said:


> Indonesia should work on MLRS with long range guided by inertial, and GPS systems. If accurate enough it could be used against Singapore if the need be to hit targets like airbases considering Singapore has a technologically advanced air force, but lacks strategic depth.



You are suggesting every god damn country on earth to focus on MLRS


----------



## Philip the Arab

Agha Sher said:


> You are suggesting every god damn country on earth to focus on MLRS


It works with a lot of countries bruh.


----------



## Indos

Aceh province sign MOU for N 219 aircraft acquisition. Previous governor said want to buy 50 planes. Not sure how many planes that will be bought according to this MOU. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203988167570771971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Lapan is seeking foreign assistance and cooperation for its rocket program. News is in Indonesian language.

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/874672/lapan-buka-kerja-sama-pengembangan-roket


​


----------



## Kansel

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MALE UAV prototype seen in PT DI Production Facility as revealed by recent PT DI official instagram account.






The program has been started since 2015 and based on the plan, maiden flight will be conducted in 2019 or 2020. Also according to the plan, The UAV will be developed into four block and starting from the second block it will be equipped with mission system developed by PT LEN Industry. It is designed to operate for 24 hours.

The UAV hasnt been named yet. Development cost is also not yet published. Government research agency (BPPT) and Bandung Institute of technology are also involved in the development.


----------



## Indos

More picture on new MALE UAV. First prototype still use fix landing gear but later block will use retractable one so it can be inserted into the body. The prototype look to have already had an engine.


----------



## Indos

R 80 aircraft undergoing wind tunnel test in BPPT wind tunnel facility. I wonder whether government is going to finance this project or not ? I hope government finance it so that PT RAI and PTDI will be collaborated in this project. We can speed up our progress in turboprop class passenger aircraft if this project get government financing and since PT DI will likely become the production facility of this aircraft, it means it has possibility to increase PTDI production capacity. 

I also hope there is collaboration between PT RAI engineers who consist of highly experience engineers who has experience in N 250 and N2130 program and also in Boeing/Airbus companies with PT DI young designers, so there is transfer of knowledge going on. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207490729330659329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Aceh Buy 4 Units of N219 Aircraft Made by PTDI worth Rp 336 Billion*





2019-12-11 00:00:00

TEMPO.CO, Bandung - Acting Governor (PLT) Aceh Governor Nova Iriansyah signed a memorandum of understanding on the plan to purchase 4 N219 aircraft with Managing Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Elfien Goentoro, today, Monday, 9 December 2019. "This memorandum of understanding will soon turn into a contract. Of the four planes, one will be sent in 2021, and three in 2022, "said Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Elfien Goentoro, in Bandung, Monday, December 9, 2019.

Elfien said, the N219 pilot aircraft named after President Joko Widodo by the name of Nurtanio was targeted to obtain a Type Certificata (TC) from the Ministry of Transportation later this year. After pocketing the certification, N219 aircraft will begin to enter the production phase. "Hopefully it does not shift," he said.

Elfien said that the text of understanding that would be the material of the contract did not merely contain the matter of purchasing the N219 aircraft. "What is expected from the Aceh government is the development of human resources, and the development of the operation of the aircraft itself. So this is part of an inseparable contract, which we will soon realize, "he said.

Elfien said that in the first phase, PTDI plans to prepare production capacity for 6 N1219 aircraft in the first year, afer that the capacity is gradually increased. "We have 6 existing facilities. So later it is planned to build facilities that can (produce) 36 aircraft per year, "he said.

Elifien said, besides Aceh, Papua had also seriously bought an N219 aircraft developed by PT Dirgantara Indonesia together with Lapan. The two provinces compete to be the first buyers of N219 aircraft. "Indeed, the Aceh government's request to be the first delivery, also includes the Papua regional government that has signed it. This became PT DI's target after producing the first one, "he said.

Commercial Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Ade Yuyu Wahyuna, said that the N219 aircraft sales price for the Aceh government had exceeded 6 million US dollars per unit. "The payment scheme, we follow the source of the budget, namely APBA (Aceh Revenue and Expenditure Budget). There will be stages in accordance with the production progress, "he said, Monday, December 9, 2019.

Acting Governor (PLT) Aceh Governor Nova Iriansyah said, the text of understanding that was signed today, Monday, December 9, 2019, was an update of the text of understanding of the plan to purchase the N219 aircraft which was previously signed by Aceh Governor Irwansyah with PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Singapore in 2018. "We renew the MOU in 2018, because there are some things that must be adjusted to the latest conditions," he said, Monday, 9 December 2019.

Nova justified the purchase price of the plane through US $ 6 million per unit. The purchase will be paid multiyears with APBA, Aceh's government budget in two years. "Rp. 84 billion is more or less," he said.

Nova said that in 2022 the N219 aircraft was expected to be owned by Aceh. "If the ideal needs are, of course there are many. But we hope that in 2022 there will be 4 (units) first, according to the regional financial capacity, "he said.

He admitted, there had been a controversy over the plan to buy a plane by the Aceh government. Nova reasoned, accelerating the development of Aceh needs to develop transportation modes.

Aceh has an area of 59 thousand square kilometers. The distance of land vehicles can penetrate dozens of hours. Aceh, with a coastline of 2,600 kilometers, has not only reached land. "With a total of 180 islands. And of all the islands, 44 of them inhabited. The vast territory became a challenge, "he said.

He admitted, Aceh not only bought 4 N219 aircraft to build air connectivity, but also 3 units of RoRo ships to build inter-island shipping connectivity. "This year we ordered 3 RoRo crossings, from Bangkalan and Tanjung Balai Karimun, with the Aceh Revenue and Belanca Budget, or APBA. God willing, multiyears, a 2-year contract. In April 2020 we will receive it, "Nova said.

Nova said the first N219 aircraft to be received by Aceh would be used as a Flying Ambulance. "We in Aceh guarantee public health, even in remote areas. Yesterday we had to rent a plane, "he said.

The aircraft will also be used to oversee the Aceh region to prevent forest encroachment. "A lot of theft of our natural wealth takes place at sea, and illegal logging because the coastline is so long, the territory is so wide," Nova said.


Nova said, Aceh was also considering developing commercial aircraft transportation services for its citizens to support connectivity with the existence of 7 airports spread throughout its territory. "The most suitable pioneer aircraft for the geographical and natural conditions of the area was N219," he said

https://www.indonesian-aerospace.co...19+aircraft+made+by+ptdi+worth+rp+336+billion


----------



## Indos

LAPAN satellite mission control centre


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208532386830376961


----------



## Indos

PTDI new company profile video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

I doubt Jokowi want to finance N 245 project within his second term administration. So I guess we only can see this project starting to build its prototype inshaAllah in the next administration (2024-2029). For the mean time, PTDI need to focus its effort to sell N 219 once its certification is completed.

N 219 seems to be a life blood project that can at least maintain PTDI current production capacity with the hope it can further increase it if the demand is large. As we know, both CN 235 and NC 212 aircraft sales are decreasing and there is no contract that is signed last year. The most probable sales that we can expect for both CN 235 and NC 212 is from Philippine for additional 6 NC 212 that await their parliament approval, CN 235 gunship for Thailand tender, and our own armed force need for CN 235 MPA and ASW. There are also Malaysian and Bangladesh need to have medium range MPA aircraft. 

In my opinion, N 245 project has bigger chance then N 219 to boost PTDI sales and revenue since the demand is quite big both for domestic and global market that is currently fulfilled by ATR 42 aircraft.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I doubt Jokowi want to finance N 245 project within his second term administration. So I guess we only can see this project starting to build its prototype inshaAllah in the next administration (2024-2029). For the mean time, PTDI need to focus its effort to sell N 219 once its certification is completed.
> 
> N 219 seems to be a life blood project that can at least maintain PTDI current production capacity with the hope it can further increase it if the demand is large. As we know, both CN 235 and NC 212 aircraft sales are decreasing and there is no contract that is signed last year. The most probable sales that we can expect for both CN 235 and NC 212 is from Philippine for additional 6 NC 212 that await their parliament approval, CN 235 gunship for Thailand tender, and our own armed force need for CN 235 MPA and ASW. There are also Malaysian and Bangladesh need to have medium range MPA aircraft.
> 
> In my opinion, N 245 project has bigger chance then N 219 to boost PTDI sales and revenue since the demand is quite big both for domestic and global market that is currently fulfilled by ATR 42 aircraft.



Jokowi dont give shit about aerospace research actually compared to SBY he is focused much toward infrastructure, investment and current account deficite. Just look at Rhan project, actually after completing Rhan 122 they should move toward larger caliber units, but research funds been stopped and LAPAN and BPPT can only using their own internal budget to continue the research and wishing to rope other BUMN to partake into the project.


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Jokowi dont give shit about aerospace research actually compared to SBY he is focused much toward infrastructure, investment and current account deficite. Just look at Rhan project, actually after completing Rhan 122 they should move toward larger caliber units, but research funds been stopped and LAPAN and BPPT can only using their own internal budget to continue the research and wishing to rope other BUMN to partake into the project.



I hope the financing can be taken from Defense Minister instead, particularly for cruise missile (including turbojet) and rocket development. This is why RX 450 rocket IMO was financed by defense ministry last year that make them launched the rocket at December 2018 with the code name Rhan. This rocket is also supposed to be launched again at 23 December last year and actually has conducted static test in the middle of that year. There is picture of that static test in LAPAN website. So I think statement from Alman Helvas that current government stop our rocket development is not true.

According to LAPAN, rocket is part of their priority program so the program IMO will be continued despite lack of fund from Jokowi. It is true that LAPAN budget is a bit slashed for 2020 period by Jokowi, but I hope Defense Minister can offset it by using his own budget (since defense budget is increased in 2020 period), especially for LAPAN rocket development.

I believe both Prabowo and Safrie Samsudin understand the important of missile and rocket development and will do necessary effort to help the program. And with LAPAN joined our MALE UAV program so I guess there will be fund which will also be spared for SAR radar development, something that my cousin (working in gov research agency-radar specialist) has confirmed.

Jokowi is somehow not to be too ambitious on defense research but at least the research on various defense projects are still going on under his first administration, although not optimal. I hope recent positive development on both our trade balance and currency plus positive outlook from World Bank and other foreign institution on our economy prospect can make him give more funding on our defense research, something that hopefully can be seen in government 2021 budget plan.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> I hope the financing can be taken from Defense Minister instead, particularly for cruise missile (including turbojet) and rocket development. This is why RX 450 rocket IMO was financed by defense ministry last year that make them launched the rocket at December 2018 with the code name Rhan. This rocket is also supposed to be launched again at 23 December last year and actually has conducted static test in the middle of that year. There is picture of that static test in LAPAN website. So I think statement from Alman Helvas that current government stop our rocket development is not true.
> 
> According to LAPAN, rocket is part of their priority program so the program IMO will be continued despite lack of fund from Jokowi. It is true that LAPAN budget is a bit slashed for 2020 period by Jokowi, but I hope Defense Minister can offset it by using his own budget (since defense budget is increased in 2020 period), especially for LAPAN rocket development.
> 
> I believe both Prabowo and Safrie Samsudin understand the important of missile and rocket development and will do necessary effort to help the program. And with LAPAN joined our MALE UAV program so I guess there will be fund which will also be spared for SAR radar development, something that my cousin (working in gov research agency-radar specialist) has confirmed.
> 
> Jokowi is somehow not to be too ambitious on defense research but at least the research on various defense projects are still going on under his first administration, although not optimal. I hope recent positive development on both our trade balance and currency plus positive outlook from World Bank and other foreign institution on our economy prospect can make him give more funding on our defense research, something that hopefully can be seen in government 2021 budget plan.



He is more care about current account deficit, everything without tangible results and been counted as sunken cost had been slashed greatly, thats why he is so keen to slash even KFX/IFX contribution funds, let alone our development of rocket program which rocket motor engine and their gyroscope gear along with their INS tools largely imported.


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> I doubt Jokowi want to finance N 245 project within his second term administration. So I guess we only can see this project starting to build its prototype inshaAllah in the next administration (2024-2029). For the mean time, PTDI need to focus its effort to sell N 219 once its certification is completed.
> 
> N 219 seems to be a life blood project that can at least maintain PTDI current production capacity with the hope it can further increase it if the demand is large. As we know, both CN 235 and NC 212 aircraft sales are decreasing and there is no contract that is signed last year. The most probable sales that we can expect for both CN 235 and NC 212 is from Philippine for additional 6 NC 212 that await their parliament approval, CN 235 gunship for Thailand tender, and our own armed force need for CN 235 MPA and ASW. There are also Malaysian and Bangladesh need to have medium range MPA aircraft.
> 
> In my opinion, N 245 project has bigger chance then N 219 to boost PTDI sales and revenue since the demand is quite big both for domestic and global market that is currently fulfilled by ATR 42 aircraft.


N219 harus didorong juga ke pasar internasional, ke ASEAN seperti Filipina dll, terus India juga kelihatannya bakal butuh pesawat kek N219 dalam jumlah banyak, untuk India mereka juga mengembangkan 19 seater saras, meskipun pengembangannya nggak lancar dan prototipe jatuh. N219 kita pengembangannya lebih sukses, sekarang mereka lagi nyoba ngembangin yang mk2 tapi kalau misal gagal lagi, PT DI bisa ngepush produknya, lumayan kalau India mau beli banyak. 

N219





Saras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> He is more care about current account deficit, everything without tangible results and been counted as sunken cost had been slashed greatly, thats why he is so keen to slash even KFX/IFX contribution funds, let alone our development of rocket program which rocket motor engine and their gyroscope gear along with their INS tools largely imported.



Can you prove your statement saying LAPAN use imported rocket motor engine ? From what I read from available online document, LAPAN has used its own design rocket motor engine since the first RX-1 rocket launch which is in 1980.

Inertial Navigation System is under development (from LAPAN journal 2007), I dont know what is the latest development from it, but at least they try to make it themselves.



NEKONEKO said:


> N219 harus didorong juga ke pasar internasional, ke ASEAN seperti Filipina dll, terus India juga kelihatannya bakal butuh pesawat kek N219 dalam jumlah banyak, untuk India mereka juga mengembangkan 19 seater saras, meskipun pengembangannya nggak lancar dan prototipe jatuh. N219 kita pengembangannya lebih sukses, sekarang mereka lagi nyoba ngembangin yang mk2 tapi kalau misal gagal lagi, PT DI bisa ngepush produknya, lumayan kalau India mau beli banyak.
> 
> N219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saras
> View attachment 599900
> View attachment 599901



Yup, it looks like N 219 program run more smoothly than Saras and it is near completion for its certification. It can surely be marketed to India, Europe, MENA region, South East Asian, and African countries if the program is success in its certification phase. The main competitors IMO are still Twin Otter and the Chinese plane.


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Can you prove your statement saying LAPAN use imported rocket motor engine ? From what I read from available online document, LAPAN has used its own design rocket motor engine since the first RX-1 rocket launch which is in 1980.
> 
> Inertial Navigation System is under development (from LAPAN journal 2007), I dont know what is the latest development from it, but at least they try to make it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it looks like N 219 program run more smoothly than Saras and it is near completion for its certification. It can surely be marketed to India, Europe, MENA region, South East Asian, and African countries if the program is success in its certification phase. The main competitors IMO are still Twin Otter and the Chinese plane.



there is two supplier of rocket engines used in rhan program, Arsenal Jsco and excalibur... thats what i can said for now


----------



## Indos

It is clear that LAPAN design and made its own rockets motor engine.

Here is LAPAN rocket motor engine development directly from its website

*Rocket Motor Technology*

The Rocket Motor Technology Lab has the task of carrying out research, development and engineering activities of rocket motor, as well as preparing the materials for implementing technical cooperation in their fields. In carrying out its duties, the Rocket Motor Technology Lab organizes functions:
a. The preparation of the Rocket Motor Technology lab activity plan
b. Implementation of Research and Development activities on Solid Rocket Motor Technology, Liquid Rockets and Advanced Propulsion
c. Implementation of Design, Assembling and Testing of solid rocket motors, Liquid rockets and Advanced Propulsion
d. Implementation of fluid dynamics simulation and analysis activities Solid rocket propulsion, liquid rocket and advanced propulsion systems
e. Implementation of control system assessment activities on liquid rocket and forward propulsion and testing
f. Implementation of research, development and analysis activities to improve the performance of solid rocket motors, liquid rockets and Advanced Propulsion
g. Implementation of testing service and information on performance data on solid rocket propulsion, liquid rocket and advanced propulsion systems;
h. Evaluate and prepare reports on the results of program implementation

The Rocket Motor Technology Lab consists of a number of researchers in the Laboratory of Mechanical Engineering, Chemical Engineering, Physical Engineering, Electrical Engineering, Aerodynamics, Fluid Dynamics, Physics, Applied Mathematics, Thermodynamics, Material Technology, Instrumentation, and other related labs as well as technicians, analysts and laboratory assistants in functional positions divided into groups:
a. Solid Rocket Motor Research Group.
b. Liquid Rocket Engineering Research Group
c. Advanced Propulsion Research Group
d. The Liquid Control and Propulsion Control Research Group is advanced
e. Computational and Fluid Dynamics Research Group
f. Rocket Motor Test Acquisition Data Research Group.

Solid Rocket Motor Research Group.
The solid rocket motor research group has the task of carrying out research, development and analysis activities and designing solid rocket propulsion systems, including the design of grain propellant configuration, nozzle contour, cap and rocket motor combustion chamber system, with various dimensions of size according to the expected mission in the framework of developing satellite launchers and conversion rockets.

The Solid Rocket Motor research group, conducting the formulation and determination of the design of a solid rocket propulsion system, includes:
a. Dimension and configuration of propellant grain, combustion chamber dimensions, contour nozzle dimensions, cap dimensions, inhibitor models
b. Laying sensor testing system, which is tailored to the needs of the data to be obtained for the purposes of analysis
c. Repair and analysis of performance of solid rocket propulsion systems so that the expected performance is obtained
d. Design and test a disk rupture system that can be used to improve initial thrust performance.

Liquid Rocket Engineering Research Group The Liquid Rocket Engineering Research Group has the task of carrying out research, development and analysis activities as well as designing Liquid rocket propulsion systems, including combustion chamber design, feed systems, cooling systems, fuel types and oxidizing agents, nozzle contour, and component selection a machine that can function well, with various dimensions according to the mission expected in the framework of developing satellite launchers and conversion rocket.

The liquid rocket engineering research group conducted the formulation and determination of the liquid rocket engine system including:
a. Engine dimensions and configurations are in accordance with the engine capacity that has been done
b. Nozzle dimensions, combustion chamber, and engine components are adjusted to their needs
c. The igniter system starts with various ignition methods including pillets and spark systems
d. Feeder system and selection of fuel and its oxidizing agents
e. Storage and treatment system for liquid rocket fuel and its accessories
f. System for the use and placement of sensors testing sensors and monitoring characteristics of liquid rocket engines
g. Repair and analysis of rocket engine performance to get the best engine system

Advanced Propulsion Research Group
Advanced Propulsion research group has the task to carry out research, development, analysis and design of advanced propulsion systems, including design of engine systems that can provide thrust force and pressure and temperature that can be maintained so that it can be utilized for the benefit of rocket booster diversification systems, both for rocket conversion as well as satellite launch rockets
The advanced propulsion research group conducts the formulation and determination of the advanced propulsion system including:
a. The engine system and configuration are in accordance with the engine capacity that has been done
b. The choice of thrust, pressure and temperature generating systems that can be used as a flying vehicle
c. Nozzle dimensions, combustion chamber, and engine components are adjusted to their needs
d. The ignition system starts with various ignition methods which are adapted to the needs of the rocket engine
e. Use

https://pustekroket.lapan.go.id/index.php/subblog/pages/2014/7/Teknologi-Motor-Roket


----------



## Indos

Another one. This journal clearly stated that RX 450 rocket motor engine is designed and made by LAPAN 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Design and Performance Prediction of Solid Rocket Motor for RX 450 Ballistic rocket

Abstract

A solid rocket motor for RX450 ballistic rocket has been developed. RX450 has a diameter of 450 mm and total length 6200 mm with a length of 3700 mm grain propellant. Composite propellant used to design this solid rocket motor. Star shape has been selected to design the rocket motor grain. Grain length and nozzle throat area has been determined. Performance prediction has been calculated. Prediction of chamber pressure is calculated using mass balance and zero dimensional models. Chamber pressure and thrust prediction compared with the static test results. The results show that zero-dimensional model provides more accurate prediction than mass balance model

http://repository.lapan.go.id/index.php?p=show_detail&id=4182&keywords=


----------



## Indos

According to a rumor based on unidentified source, N219 will fly to Singapore and participate in Singapore Airshow this February for static show.


----------



## Indos

N 219 flight certificate will be completed in the middle of this year according to PT Dirgantara Director. The real contract for this plane is actually only signed for just 4 aircrafts which is intended for Aceh Province. After the fight certificate is completed inshaAllah, PT DI can start producing N 219 for Aceh province.

The real question is there any real demand for this aircraft especially for domestic market ? Time that will answer that but as this plane will be promoted on Singapore Airshow this February, we will see whether there are actually other real demand for this aircraft after the development is near finished.

PT DI still has some time to promote the aircraft as the first mass produced plane will only be delivered in 2022. Despite so, I think many airlines are actually still waiting for its certificate completion that is predicted to be reach in June or July this year. And we should thank to Aceh government because they have signed the deal for 4 airplanes that will make PT DI can start production as soon as the certificate is taken. 

*Indonesia gears up to mass-produce, export N-219 aircraft*

News Desk
The Jakarta Post

PREMIUM
Jakarta / Fri, February 7, 2020 / 02:33 pm






https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...up-to-mass-produce-export-n-219-aircraft.html


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227113159086895104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227122793554141184


----------



## Indos

*BPPT eyes locally made aircraft for cloud seeding *

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post
Bandung / Tue, December 31, 2019 / 10:43 am






Picture: NC 212i planes inside PTDI facility

The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) is planning to buy a locally made aircraft to strengthen its effort in forest fire prevention through artificial rain.

The agency will purchase the NC-212 plane, which is manufactured by state-owned aircraft maker PT Dirgantara Indonesia. BPPT head Hammam Riza signed a letter of intent (LoI) at PT Dirgantara Indonesia in Bandung, West Java, on Monday.

"We plan to buy the plane in 2020-2021. The plane will be used in cloud seeding to create artificial rain," Hammam said, adding that the Rp 260 billion (US$186 million) plane would be used to create artificial rain and eventually help prevent forest fires.

According to him, the BPPT was currently using 1993's NC-212 planes produced by Dirgantara, but the number is limited. "The BPPT's planes are very limited. We usually borrow planes from the Indonesian Air Force when forest fires strike," he said.

Hammad added neighboring countries were currently heavily investing in aircraft for rain-making purposes. He also expressed hopes that the new NC-212 plane could provide better cloud sowing machines.

He said that currently the BPPT operated a conventional cloud seeding method by scattering salt through seeding funnels, however such practices carried health risks for plane operators and crews.

Dirgantara Indonesia president director Elfien Goentoro said the new NC-212 would be able to carry up to 300 kg of salt. The company was also making nine NC-212 planes for the Defense Ministry at the moment, he added. "Some of the nine planes were intended for creating artificial rain."

Elfien expressed hope that the BPPT could sign a purchasing contract by the end of January next year. "We have a lot of orders at the moment, so we hope the BPPT can sign a purchasing contract as soon as possible," he said, adding that it would take 18 months to made an NC-212 plane after the contract was signed. *(nal)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-locally-made-aircraft-for-cloud-seeding.html*


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Booth in Singapore Airshow 2020


----------



## Indos

Look like Singapore Airshow doesnt get us any leads in term of CN 235 and N 219 planes possible sell. It may be due to coronavirus things that hinder many companies and country delegations to come to the airshow.

Particularly for CN 235, we need new contract to be signed so that we can still keep the factory busy for another years, especially for CN 235 production line. Currently PTDI is busy completing contract for 9 NC 212i for our armed force. Possible NC 212i contract is also coming from Philippine armed force that needs 6 planes but still need their parliament approval for that acquisition. So NC 212i production line look like to be quite secure for some years to come.

Possible contract for 2 CN 235 MPA from Malaysian Armed Force is now mentioned by our defense journalist twitter post. Hopefully this rumor can turn into effective contract so that CN 235 production line is not stopped inside PTDI facility.

As PTDI also try to broaden their offering and start developing CN 235 gunship, we still not yet see any clear interest coming from targeted customer like Pakistan, UAE, Philippine, and Thailand.

Another way to anticipate weak demand from CN 235 plane is to develop N 245 plane to capture civilian market and compete with ATR 42 plane. Our deputy defense minister has shown his support to develop the plane this January. Despite so, PTDI in my opinion will prioritize on N 219 program first, particularly in term of spending some money, since N 219 program needs some investment to make additional factory to keep up with "anticipated" huge demand according to PTDI director. Current N 219 production line is only able to produce 6 planes per year maximum. 

Here is written some support from our deputy defense minister for N 245 program.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...o-ingin-cn-235-disulap-jadi-pesawat-komersial


----------



## Indos

South Korea uses its Presidential plane which is CN 235 bought from PTDI to evacuate its citizen from cruise ship in Japan.





The VCN-235 Air Force plane takes off from Seoul Air Base in Seongnam, Gyeonggi Province, at noon on Tuesday, heading to Japan to evacuate South Korean nationals aboard the coronavirus-stricken cruise ship. (Yonhap)

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200218000743

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...dential-jet-to-evacuate-citizens-from-diamond

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

CN 235 gunship model being shown in Singapore Airshow 2020 in PTDI booth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Facility to test radar, satellite, and stealth


----------



## Indos

EC725/H255M helicopter fuselage and tailboom production in PT Dirgantara Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

N 219 Amphibious development. Under wind tunnel test.


----------



## Indos

Lapan Satellite Mission Control system. This where all Lapan made satellite is being controlled. The antenna use X and S band.

Indonesian Armed force take picture with Lapan satellite mission system as background


----------



## Indos

From This place Lapan control 3 Lapan made satellites


----------



## Indos

There will be competitor for N 219 plane program from US aerospace company, Textron Aviation. The name of the new plane is Cessna Skycourier 408 and the plane also has similar seat capacity with N 219 which is 19 seats. It hasnt been rolled out yet but has got order from Fed Ex for 50 planes. It seems logistic companies need these type of plane. The program is revealed just 3 months after N219 maiden flight in Augustus 2016.

Cessna Skycourier 408









https://www.airspace-review.com/201...ing-anda-siap-menyusul-cessna-skycourier-408/

N 219 plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It feel suspicious to me about the plan of Garuda Indonesia to buy drone from China about 5 million dollar each (which is relatively not too far from N 219 plane price) for about 100 drones for delivery service. It is a very new ideas and hasnt been implemented by other airline/cargo companies. There is chance, the director is bribed by Chinese company. Garuda has also said they order 50 VTOL drone from China as addition. 

The drone which is BZK 005 hasnt yet got certification as cargo drone from China authority and this state owned company has already bought it. The regulation is also not clear as there is no drone ever being used as cargo delivery ever in the world. The plan is very fishy. 

It is better for Garuda Indonesia to buy N 219 planes instead to form their cargo planes fleets. All Indonesian company, particularly state owned one like Garuda should help and develop our own aerospace company. I hope government cancels this idea. Actually they hold the plan just recently (March 2020) due to corona outbreak situation and technical issues. AlhamduliLLAH. I hope the cancellation will be permanent. Just see what will be happening 6 months from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Well there is harley and financial report scandal too.

And getting involved with smuggling jet engine from Iran to US to be repaired there. 

Butuh perombakan total.


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> Well there is harley and financial report scandal too



Emir Syah Satar, former Garuda CEO is also now in jail after proven to get bribed to buy Roll Royce engine for Garuda fleets. I wonder how our journalists dont smell this fishy plan.


----------



## Indos

PT DI is currently busy to produce 9 NC 212i planes for Indonesian Armed Force. Order from Philippine for 6 planes are awaiting their parliament approval and with this current situation I predict the order can only be approved next year or even in 2022.

NC 212 i photo posted recently by PT DI twitter account, look like this aircraft is undergoing test flight before being delivered to Armed Force.


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia aerospace current program and future program for civilian market.*

I can say there is good possibility for Indonesian Aerospace to become world class aerospace company at 2030 if all of this projects can reach market. N 245 project is currently awaiting government funding for making the prototype and I predict will get the funding in 2023. And for R80/N270 that looks like will be a joint project between PT RAI and PTDI is only possible to get funding in the next administration.


----------



## Indos

*PT Dirgantara ongoing military program*

KFX/IFX Program (2011-on going)-Together with KAI Korea





MALE UAV Drone Black Eagle (2016-on going) Together with other consortium members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

It is a quite new experience for PT Dirgantara Indonesia to design a jet fighter and MALE drone but I believe this expertise is quite useful for the company future. I see more ambitious Indonesia if this country is able to reach 3 trillion dollar GDP in 2034 as projected by many western and international institutions.

I expect demand from Indonesia air force alone for IFX block 1 is 50 (production: 2027-2032) but for block 2 (production: 2032-2038) I believe we need around 100 and block 3 (production: 2038-2045) is about the same amount so in total Indonesia will have 250 IFX in 2045, just similar amount of F 16 Block 52 that is currently owned by Turkey.

The projection is analyzed by only see the GDP growth and the number can be even bigger if potential threat is growing in the future that may be due to more aggressive China action in SCS and North Natuna Sea. China can become more aggressive after 2034 due to its much bigger economy and ambitious plan in SCS.

*Potential customer*
The potential buyer of IFX in South East Asia after 2030 is Philippine and Thailand. Even Malaysia I see as another potential buyer as well. With the fast growing economy of those ASEAN members so far and the projection of their economy after the year 2030 I can see potential acquisition of 200 KFX/IFX for this three countries alone. The appeal is bigger if the program can continue into second block phase with full STEALTH capability that will compete directly with F35/J20/J31.

In South Asia I see Bangladesh as potential customer in 2030. As we know Bangladesh economy is expected to reach 700 billion dollar in 2030 and 1 trillion dollar in 2034. With current defense budget of 5 billion dollar and current GDP of 300 billion dollar, we could see Bangladesh defense budget doubling 10 years from now. And the timing is also quite perfect since Bangladesh will start replacing all of their F7 fighters in 2030 and plan to buy 48 new fighters to replace them completely in 2034.

Other potential buyer is Saudi Arabia and if they cannot get F35 they may have interest on KFX/IFX and if we can convince them to buy the planes so it means a very big business. KFX/IFX block 2 will get more appeal with this nation as they try to seek full STEALTH fighter jet instead of 4.5 generation fighter.

And if Turkey TFX program get further delayed, at least we can see them as potential buyer of KFX/IFX as replacement for their 48 F 4 Phantom that need to be replaced in 2030-2034. As we know, USA doesnt want to give its F35 to them and Russia is also Turkish potential threat so they will not buy fighters from Russia either.

This projection is with the assumption that KFX/IFX program is successful and can reach mass production phase in 2026 and also Indonesia is still inside the program.

*Drones *
As we see drone is starting to dominate the battle field in Syria and Libya and replace the role of conventional fighter as ground attack aircraft, so I can see Indonesian Airforce is also going to adapt their tactic and use drone for ground attack role.

Substantial amount of ground attack drone I believe will be bought by our Air Force and we also have potential customer for our Black Eagle MALE UCAV from Philippine.

After Black Eagle drone development phase is completed in 2024-2025 inshaAllah, I hope government also start to finance another drone program that is bigger, so more payload can be carry, and has STEALTH capabilities in the future. As we know that combat drone is going to be the wing man of 5 generation jet fighter where KFX/IFX is also design to have such capabilities, this type of drone with jet engine can be our another drone program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

*Selesai Melebihi 2024, 2 Proyek Pesawat Terbang Berpotensi Keluar dari PSN*

24 April 2020





Program pengembangan pesawat transpor Lapan (image : Lapan)

*10 Proyek Berpotensi Keluar dari PSN, Termasuk Pesawat Habibie*

Jakarta - Menteri Koordinator Kemaritiman dan Investasi Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan dan Menko Perekonomian Airlangga Hartarto baru saja melakukan rapat membahas soal proyek strategis nasional (PSN). Dalam rapat tersebut pemerintah sepakat untuk menyeleksi beberapa proyek untuk keluar dari PSN.

Airlangga memaparkan setidaknya akan ada 10 program dalam daftar PSN yang berpotensi akan dikeluarkan. Kebanyakan proyek ini penyelesaiannya melebihi tahun 2024.

"Berdasarkan evaluasi pelaksanaan PSN, terdapat 9 PSN dan 1 Program yang penyelesaiannya melebihi 2024 sehingga dikeluarkan dari daftar PSN," papar Airlangga seperti dikutip dari keterangan tertulis yang diterbitkan pihak Luhut, Kamis (16/4/2020).

Juru Bicara Menko Kemaritiman dan Investasi menjelaskan proyek-proyek yang dikeluarkan dari PSN, mulai dari pengembangan tol Palembang-Tanjung Api-api hingga pengembangan industri pesawat.

"Jadi semua proyek ini nantinya berpotensi akan dikeluarkan dari PSN, tapi belum diputuskan. Masalahnya, proyek-proyek ini kemungkinan akan selesai melebihi tahun 2024," jelas Jodi kepada detikcom.

Beberapa proyek tersebut adalah, pembangunan Jalan Tol Palembang-Tanjung Api-api, Tol Batu Ampar-Muka Kuning-Hang Nadim, Pelabuhan Sorong-Seget, juga Penyediaan Air Minum di wilayah (Mamminasata Makassar, Maros, Sungguminasa, dan Takalar).

Kemudian ada juga Bendungan Kolhua NTT, Bendungan Rokan Kiri Riau, Bendungan Jenelata Sulsel, Bendungan Matenggeng di Jateng dan dua program pengembangan industri pesawat yaitu N245 dan R80.

Jodi menjelaskan bahwa peninjauan ulang untuk proyek PSN bukan didasarkan kepada pembiayaan APBN. Tetapi kepada evaluasi atas kemungkinan proyek-proyek tersebut bisa diselesaikan sebelum 2024 atau tidak.

"Selain itu, ada juga PSN yang disponsori oleh sektor swasta yang diusulkan untuk dikeluarkan karena kesulitan pendanaan yang dialami oleh pihak sponsor. Jadi tidak ada revisi pembiayaan PSN," jelas Jodi. (Detik)






*RI Rancang Pesawat Baling-baling Komersial Terbesar di Dunia*
28 November 2014

Bogor - Pengembangan pesawat terbang di Indonesia kembali bergairah pasca tertidur lama. Industri pesawat terbang nasional sempat mati suri pasca dihentikannya program pesawat baling-baling N250 dan pesawat mesin jet N2130 saat krisis ekonomi 1998.

Kemudian pada tahun 2000-an muncul ide mengembangkan pesawat perintis bermesin turboprop N219. Pengembangan pesawat ternyata tidak berhenti di N219.


Kali ini, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) mengusulkan pengembangan pesawat komersial atau penumpang baling-baling (propeller) terbesar di dunia. Pesawat yang bernama N2140 ini, nantinya mampu membawa 144 penumpang.

"Kita dapat ide dari pesawat A400 M yang memiliki baling-baling besar. Ini nggak masuk ke pasar jet. Kita kembangkan pesawat yang cocok dengan kondisi Indonesia," kata Kepala Program Pesawat Terbang LAPAN Agus Aribowo kepada detikFinance di Pusat Teknologi Penerbangan LAPAN, Bogor, Jawa Barat, Jumat (28/11/2014).

A400 M merupakan pesawat angkut militer atau cargo berbadan lebar yang diciptakan oleh Airbus Military. Pengembangan N2140 nantinya akan memakai mesin EuroProp. Ini merupakan mesin terbaru, setelah turboprop, untuk kelas propeller.

Meski bukan mesin jet, EuroProp memiliki kemampuan layaknya mesin pesawat jet. Daya jangkau pesawat ini menyerupai daya jelajah pesawat sekelas Boeing 737 hingga Airbus A320.

"EuroProp bisa masuk transonic. Kalau Boeing (Boeing 737) kecepatan 0,78 mach (kecepatan suara), kalau EuroProp 0,7 mach. Ini nggak beda jauh," jelasnya.

Keunggulan pesawat N2140 daripada pesawat bermesin jet sekelas Airbus 320 dan Boeing 737 ialah konsumsi bahan bakar. Pesawat baling-baling ini hemat dalam pemakaian BBM sekitar 20-25% daripada pesawat jet.

Keunggulan sangat bermanfaat bagi maskapai komersial karena selama ini menerima hantaman tingginya biaya avtur. Harga avtur sendiri menyumbang komposisi sekitar 60% dari biaya di industri penerbangan.





Baling-baling pesawat A400M (photo : scalemodelnews)

Selain hemat BBM, pesawat N2140 bisa mendarat atau terbang di landasan lebih pendek daripada pesawat jet dengan ukuran serupa. Selain itu, LAPAN merancang kondisi suara atau tingkat kebisingan di dalam kabin pesawat yang sangat rendah meskipun pesawat tidak memakai mesin jet.

"Ini pakai noise active control. Jadi suara engine dikombinasikan dengan suara di dalam cabin agar bisa menghilangkan resonansi sehingga tingkat kebisingan menjadi lemah,” papar Agus.

Pengembangan N2140 merupakan bagian dari loncatan program N219. Konsep awal setelah N219, LAPAN dan PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) akan mengembangkan pesawat N245 dan N270.

Khusus program N270, pengembangannya diubah karena ada program pengembangan pesawat R80 atau pesawat berpenumpang 80 orang yang memiliki pasar sejenis. Ahasil LAPAN mencari jalan keluar sehingga lahirnya konsep pesawat propeller angkutan penumpang berbadan lebar terbesar pertama di dunia.

Pesaing pesawat tipe propeller, ATR, sama sekali belum memiliki rencana untuk mengembangkan pesawat baling-baling penerbangan sipil di atas 100 penumpang.

"Kita nggak masuk di kelas jet. Kita main propeller yang terbaru dan belum ada yang masuk. Kalau ATR nggak main ke sana,' ujarnya.

Program N2140 nantinya akan diusulkan kepada pemerintah untuk memperoleh dukungan pendanaan. Pesawat N2140 akan masuk program 15 tahun atau jangka panjang dari LAPAN. Setidaknya untuk membiayai program pengembangan hingga proses sertifikasi N2140, diperlukan dukungan pendanaan di atas Rp 1 triliun.


"Kita planning 15 tahun sehingga bisa diproduksi rencananya tahun 2030 atau pemerintah ingin 10 tahun. Ini juga bisa karena sudah dibuktikan oleh PT DI yang sanggup 10 tahun waktu pengembangan N250," kata Agus. (Detik)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

If government doesnt fund N 245 until Jokowi administration period is over it means R80/N270 will be delayed further and most probably will get government funding after 2030. While N 245 will likely to get funding for prototyping, test flight, and certification after we have a new leader in November 2024 inshaAllah.

The delay for N245 and R80 is probably quite good in term of business perspective to wait further growing in our airline industry and wait until Garuda and Lion Air aircraft leasing for ATR42 and ATR 72 planes get expired. Despite so competitor from China should be under calculation as well. 

For the mean time PTDI can focus more on N 219, Black Eagle UAV, and KFX/IFX development. Government can also use the money intended for N 245 development to build a new factory for N 219 so that PTDI doesnt need to get the funding from private enterprise, bank, or foreign companies. 

If N 219 program turn out to be quite successful, I believe it will not be too difficult for PTDI to get funding for N245 program development inshaAllah. 

As for N 2140, I believe it is just a long planning and will not be started until R80/N270 enter the market. For the mean time we need to consider it as just the idea that can be possibly changed in the future, but having a long term planning is not a bad thing either, it just show that PTDI still want to focus on turboprop plane for the next 20 years for civilian market. 

Something that need further attention is our CN 235 division. It seems there will be no order taken this year and it means the production line could be stopped. I hope government order some CN 235 MPA or CN 235 ASW to get production line going and any way we still need many MPA planes to patrol our vast water and also ASW platform to protect us from submarine in case any maritime conflict happen.


----------



## Indos

*CN 295
*
PT Dirgantara Indonesia also produces parts of C 295 for Airbus Defense. And for any C 295 ordered by Indonesian government, PTDI will also do the assembling and integration work. The name will be changed into CN 295 if the assembling and integration is conducted in PTDI facility. So far PTDI has produced 11 CN 295 for Airforce and Police.

The latest delivery for Air Force is CN 295 Special Mission that was delivered in 27 June 2019.






Inside the plane










The plane is equipped with MMS (Mission Management System), Search Radar, Automatic Identification Sytem (AIS), SATCOM, and IFF


----------



## Indos

PTDI produces a ventilator and the ventilator itself has gotten the certification from Indonesia Health Ministry. The design is made by Bandung Institute of Technology and Padjajaran University. 

West Java Governor inspected the ventilator prototype.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253613556961927168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 219 Amphibious Development Program. The development and certification is planned to complete in 2025. Flight test will be first conducted in 2023. Beside PTDI, two government research agencies which are LAPAN and BPPT are involved in the development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

MALE UAV Development. Various local companies and government institutions are involved in the project. The development time line.


----------



## Logam42

Indos said:


> N 219 Amphibious Development Program. The development and certification is planned to complete in 2025. Flight test will be first conducted in 2023. Beside PTDI, two government research agencies which are LAPAN and BPPT are involved in the development.


Happy about the way PT DI is finding their niche in the aviation sector, especially this type of small, rugged, propeller plane.

I can really see this plane being a big hit with businesses and government institutions not only in Indonesia, but also oceania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Logam42 said:


> Happy about the way PT DI is finding their niche in the aviation sector, especially this type of small, rugged, propeller plane.
> 
> I can really see this plane being a big hit with businesses and government institutions not only in Indonesia, but also oceania.



Yup, the thing that PTDI needs now is to have a popular plane that can double or even triple its current production line capacity. It doesnt need to be a huge, complicated and FBW plane, as long as the plane can make the production line always busy and make some money from it, then it should be enough.

PTDI cannot rely any more from military market with so few sales every year if it want to grow big. It is some how our second attempt to grab civilian plane market and I hope this N219 program can be really successful and profitable for the company. 

More ambitious plan then can be pursuit if the company have already had a solid business. However, we need to see for the next 4 years whether this program can be a gold mining for the company or not. 

MALE drone and KFX/IFX program IMO also have good possibility to be a success program. PTDI in my opinion has already been in the right hand now, its new CEO is the one who can transform PELNI into a profitable company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kansel

Reuters
*Balitbanghub dan Unhan kembangkan prototipe Airdrone System Detector*

CategoryBeritaPosted onApril 28, 2020AuthorRoni SontaniLeave a comment

AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – Badan Penelitian dan Pengembangan Perhubungan (Balitbanghub) Kementerian Perhubungan Republik Indonesia dan Universitas Pertahanan (Unhan) melakukan penandatanganan perjanjian kerja sama penelitian dan pengembangan purwarupa _Airdrone System Detector_ (ASD).

Penandatanganan dilaksanakan di Universitas Pertahanan, Sentul, Bogor pada Rabu, 29 April 2020.

Kepala Pusat Penelitian dan Pengembangan Transportasi Udara Cpat. Novyanto Widadi, S.AP, MM mengatakan, ASD merupakan prototipe teknologi yang akan digunakan untuk memperoleh data karakteristik sebuah _drone _berupa koordinat, kecepatan, dan arah.

Diadakannya _joint research _ini, ujarnya, untuk mengembangkan drone dari aspek riset, pabrikasi, dan aplikasi mengingat penggunaan _drone _di Indonesia semakin marak dan tentunya menjadi prioritas bagi keselamatan transportasi Udara.

Diharapkan, melalui kerja sama dengan Unhan ini dapat meningkatkan dan memanfaatkan potensi kedua pihak secara optimal. Sehingga, nantinya dapat menjadi _Technology Demonstrator _untuk uji konsep kebijakan _drone _di Indonesia.

Selain dengan Unhan, Balitbanghub pada tahun ini juga melakukan kerja sama sama penelitian dan pengembangan dengan tiga perguruan tinggi lainnya.

Kerja sama tersebut adalah Balitbanghub dan ITS untuk _Standing Water Detector_ (SWD) dan _Wind Shear Detector _(WSD), Balitbanghub dan ITB untuk _Smart Airport_, serta Balitbanghub dan UI untuk _Foreign Object Debris_ (FOD).

Kerja sama dengan Chiba University di Jepang juga dilaksanakan untuk pengembangan_ Anti-Bird Strike_ (ABS). Namun karena adanya wabah virus corona maka saat ini masih dalam tahap pembicaraan jarak jauh.





Balitbanghub
“Kerja sama ini sebagai perwujudan kolaborasi _triple helix_, dalam hal ini antara pemerintah dan perguruan tinggi. Diharapkan, hasilnya akan lebih aplikatif dan bermanfaat secara luas,” ujar Capt. Novyanto seperti Airspace Review kutip dari siaran berita Balitbanghub.

Pengembangan purwarupa ASD meliputi _Ground Control Station, Airborne System (Fixed and Rotary Wing), Hardware Transmitter System, serta integrasi sistem._

_Roni Sontani_

https://www.airspace-review.com/202...embangkan-prototipe-airdrone-system-detector/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

CN 235 MPA can fly up until 10-11 hours and now has become the favorite for Indonesia Armed Force to guard North Natuna Sea from foreign fishing vessel. US Coast Guard also operate quite many CN 235 MPA.

The condition has been revealed by one of Indonesia defense journalist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256400975914401800


----------



## Indos

Latest LAPAN instagram account. RX 450 rocket. Look like there could be another test made in this year despite corona virus outbreak.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Wind Tunnel Testing Facility and 30 years of experience.


----------



## Indos

N 219 competitor from USA, Cessna Sky Courier, first flight







https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...5-17/cessna-skycourier-completes-first-flight


----------



## Nilgiri

Indos said:


> N 219 competitor from USA, Cessna Sky Courier, first flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...5-17/cessna-skycourier-completes-first-flight



Any idea of the cost of this one and N219?


----------



## Indos

Nilgiri said:


> Any idea of the cost of this one and N219?



Relatively the same if you see the wikipedia page, around 5.5 million dollar. Based on recent contract, PTDI sold 4 N 219 to Aceh province for 6 million dollar each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> MALE UAV Drone Black Eagle (2016-on going) Together with other consortium members



Does the UAV have a turboprop or just a diesel engine like MQ-1C Grey Eagle and Turkish drones? Many thanks.


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> Does the UAV have a turboprop or just a diesel engine like MQ-1C Grey Eagle and Turkish drones? Many thanks.


It will use engine from Rotax Austria, its either 4 stroke or 2 stroke engine. I can't find additional info regarding the engine model.
Could be Rotax 914 (same engine used in Hermes, Heron and Predator).


----------



## SgtGungHo

NEKONEKO said:


> It will use engine from Rotax Austria, its either 4 stroke or 2 stroke engine. I can't find additional info regarding the engine model.



Thank you. I don't think it would be a 2 stroke engine for that size and I suspect it would be the same engine as MQ-1 Predator which has been a popular choice for UAV of this class. Interesting. Is there any particular feature that separates Indonesian MUAV from existing UAVs?


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> Thank you. I don't think it would be a 2 stroke engine for that size and I suspect it would be the same engine as MQ-1 Predator which has been a popular choice for UAV of this class. Interesting. Is there any particular feature that separates Indonesian MUAV from existing UAVs?



Dont have any idea.

This is the specification that I got from CNN Indonesia, dont know the reliability though







https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...one-pertahanan-elang-hitam-buatan-anak-bangsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> Thank you. I don't think it would be a 2 stroke engine for that size and I suspect it would be the same engine as MQ-1 Predator which has been a popular choice for UAV of this class. Interesting. Is there any particular feature that separates Indonesian MUAV from existing UAVs?


Nothing special, it will just be a mediocore one compared with UAV's that's already on the market. 
But for our first locally built and designed UAV, its a nice steeping stone for our UAV industry. It will help local company to grow and develop all sub-system needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> Dont have any idea.
> 
> This is the specification that I got from CNN Indonesia, dont know the reliability though
> 
> 
> View attachment 635827
> 
> 
> https://www.cnnindonesia.com/teknol...one-pertahanan-elang-hitam-buatan-anak-bangsa



Thank you for the information. They are helpful.



NEKONEKO said:


> Nothing special, it will just be a mediocore one compared with UAV's that's already on the market.
> But for our first locally built and designed UAV, its a nice steeping stone for our UAV industry. It will help local company to grow and develop all sub-system needed.



I agree the project is a great stepping stone for Indonesian aerospace industry. However, I wouldn't say the drone is a medicore based on the specs provided by @Indos. I find them quite interesting.

For instance, the Indonesian MUAV is expected to have operating range of 250km, payload of 300kg and cruise speed of 235km/h according to the report and that is better than Turkish Anka (OR : 210km, Payload : 200kg, Cruise Speed : 204km/h). However, I believe this is due to the fact that Turkish drone carries a better (and heavier) surveillance system and other heavy subsystems as the Turkish drone has higher max. take-off weight of 1,600 kg (vs. 1,115kg).

In the end, It seems Indonesia is building a drone that meets their requirements. Nothing inferior. Just different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Senegal bought another CN 235 for MPA role from Indonesia. The contract was signed in Senegal this May. The picture below was taken in March this year when Senegal delegation visited the construction of their CN 235 previous order.






The news is in Indonesian (bahasa).

https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...linya-senegal-beli-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-ptdi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> Senegal bought another CN 235 for MPA role from Indonesia. The contract was signed in Senegal this May. The picture below was taken in March this year when Senegal delegation visited the construction of their CN 235 previous order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is in Indonesian (bahasa).
> 
> https://www.antaranews.com/berita/1...linya-senegal-beli-pesawat-cn-235-buatan-ptdi



Do you know any reason why Senegal did not order CASA C-295? According to Wiki, it is cheaper and obviously a newer and better tactical military aircraft.


----------



## NEKONEKO

SgtGungHo said:


> Do you know any reason why Senegal did not order CASA C-295? According to Wiki, it is cheaper and obviously a newer and better tactical military aircraft.


Apart from CN 235 Indonesia also manufacture CN 295, why PT DI instead of CASA? Lobby maybe. Why 235 instead 295? Maybe they prefer the smaller aircraft? :v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> Do you know any reason why Senegal did not order CASA C-295? According to Wiki, it is cheaper and obviously a newer and better tactical military aircraft.



I dont think the number in Wikipedia is correct. According to the latest (2018) CN 295 deal for Indonesian police (transport role), we need to buy it for 45 million USD while latest price for CN 235 (transport role) is 37 million USD. The price is stated by Indonesia Aerospace Marketing Director

https://jakarta.tribunnews.com/2018...cn295-yang-dibeli-polri-sekitar-rp-670-miliar

Our CN 235 MPA plane is also opened for customization so the avionics set up is not sticky, this some how is preferred by some customers.

Aside from cheaper price, the chosen may also come from the need to operate smaller aircraft like what @NEKONEKO has pointed out. Brotherhood feeling may play as well in the choosing. Satisfaction with the previous order and service also become another point that prompt the latest order as Senegal has previously bought 4 CN 235 from Indonesia (2 second hand and 2 new plane) with 3 of the planes has already been operated by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> I dont think the number in Wikipedia is correct. According to the latest (2018) CN 295 deal for Indonesian police (transport role), we need to buy it for 45 million USD while latest price for CN 235 (transport role) is 37 million USD. The price is stated by Indonesia Aerospace Marketing Director
> 
> https://jakarta.tribunnews.com/2018...cn295-yang-dibeli-polri-sekitar-rp-670-miliar
> 
> Our CN 235 MPA plane is also opened for customization so the avionics set up is not sticky, this some how is preferred by some customers.
> 
> Aside from cheaper price, the chosen may also come from the need to operate smaller aircraft like what @NEKONEKO has pointed out. Brotherhood feeling may play as well in the choosing. Satisfaction with the previous order and service also become another point that prompt the latest order as Senegal has previously bought 4 CN 235 from Indonesia (2 second hand and 2 new plane) with 3 of the planes has already been operated by them.



Thank for your information. Someone has to update that wiki page. 

However, according to this news
https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...gets_new_C_295M_plane_from_Spain#.Xs6GxTr7Q2w

Philippines is acquiring a new C-295 for PHP1.8 billion (USD $35.6m). If this is true, then Indonesia is either paying more money for their C-295 or Philippines is getting a bargain. Plus, C-295 is superior in almost every aspect and I can't see a logical reason to go for a C-235 if the prices were the same.

However, I think you are right. Senegal is happy with their fleet of C-235 and I believe that's the reason why they re-ordered the same aircraft. Indonesia has a compelling aircraft that even the US operates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 245 project will not be pursuit under current administration and need to wait next administration to be executed. This is the project to modify CN 235 to make it more suitable and efficient for civilian use and it targets to compete ATR 42. Many believe that the market under the category will give so much potential for PTDI sales performance. The plane can take of and land under unpaved run way. Very potential to be used for developing countries in Asia and Africa.

According to government, they prefer to develop MALE drone. As covid 19 outbreak effect state budget, so I think it is understandable for government to delay the development of N245 plane. There are three drone related project that will be pursuit that I believe all of them are related to MALE UAV program that has been revealed at the beginning of this year. Beside making several prototypes and testing them, the other 2 drone related project I believe are subsystems development like flight control, mission system, and SAR radar for the same UAV.


----------



## Indos

Black Eagle (Elang Hitam) MALE UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umigami

*Rusia Tawarkan Indonesia Sukhoi Su-35 Dengan Sentuhan Avionik NATO*
They don't say anything about Link 16.


----------



## Indos

Look like PTDI is developing CN 235-220 as civilian plane after budget from government to build N 245 is not given. This is a tweet from Indonesian defense journalist. The development though will also be helpful to build N245 later if next government (beyond 2024) agrees to disburse the fund for N 245 program.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267612530387480576


----------



## striver44

Indos said:


> Look like PTDI is developing CN 235-220 as civilian plane after budget from government to build N 245 is not given. This is a tweet from Indonesian defense journalist. The development though will also be helpful to build N245 later if next government (beyond 2024) agrees to disburse the fund for N 245 program.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267612530387480576


did you ask him for permission already?? lol


----------



## Indos

striver44 said:


> did you ask him for permission already?? lol



No need for that I believe, what it means of his words telling that his tweet should not be quoted without prior consent is about some one who put his quote on the publication like news or something. Twitter is a public area and putting his tweet on this forum or even on FB is similar like retweeting that he seems to be OK with. People can get the link and his twitter can get more popularity and I think it is inline with his interest to be active in twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PT DI also produce simulators, the latest one is N 219 simulator.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836162552283353088
PTDI simulator business can be read in this old news taken from PTDI official website. The previous customer include Indonesia Airforce (Superpuma simulator) and Malaysia Armed Force (CN 235 simulator)

https://www.indonesian-aerospace.com/berita/detail/45_ptdi+bisnis+simulator+pesawat


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> Thank for your information. Someone has to update that wiki page.
> 
> However, according to this news
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...gets_new_C_295M_plane_from_Spain#.Xs6GxTr7Q2w
> 
> Philippines is acquiring a new C-295 for PHP1.8 billion (USD $35.6m). If this is true, then Indonesia is either paying more money for their C-295 or Philippines is getting a bargain. Plus, C-295 is superior in almost every aspect and I can't see a logical reason to go for a C-235 if the prices were the same.
> 
> However, I think you are right. Senegal is happy with their fleet of C-235 and I believe that's the reason why they re-ordered the same aircraft. Indonesia has a compelling aircraft that even the US operates.



I think the price of CN 235 is varied and it will be based on the configuration. CN 235 produced by PTDI and sold to Senegal is priced at 25 million USD which is 10 million dollar cheaper than C 295 sold to Philippine.

Here is the news in Indonesian language (bahasa)

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...-rp-400-m-pesawat-buatan-ri-mulai-laris-manis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

3 Indonesian fighter pilots that are tasked to help KFX/IFX development and are prepared to test Indonesian IFX made prototype have finished studying in Bandung Institute of Technology as aerospace engineer (and also test pilot school at England) and currently help PTDI to test N219 plane. PTDI itself has already had test pilot for N 219 so the additional test pilot for N 219 look like to be used to fasten the certification process. Hopefully this year the certification can be taken so that production for Aceh province order can be started.

Air Force personnel who are helping to test N219 plane.






Look on the emblem, it is definately fighter test pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

N 219 model under wind tunnel test in BBTA3 facility. BBTA3 is under Indonesian Government Research Agency (BPPT)











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242061557044924416


----------



## Indos

*KPK detains former PT DI director over graft case involving fictitious projects*

Moch. Fiqih Prawira Adjie
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Fri, June 12, 2020 / 08:03 pm 





Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) chairman Firli Bahuri (center) speaks during a press briefing on the arrest of former PT Dirgantara Indonesia president director Budi Santoso at the KPK headquarters in Jakarta on June 12. (Courtesy of/KPK)


The Corruption Eradication Commission (KPK) has detained former PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI) president director Budi Santoso and former commerce director Irzal Rinaldi Zailani, naming both of them suspects in a graft case involving apparently fictitious projects at the state-owned aircraft manufacturer between 2007 and 2017.

KPK chairman Firli Bahuri said on Friday that Budi and Irzal would be detained for the next 20 days for further investigation.

Both were charged under Articles 2 and 3 of the 2001 Corruption Law, which prohibit the abuse of power for personal gain resulting in state losses. Each charge carries a potential 20 years of prison and Rp 1 billion (US$70,509) in fines.


Between 2008 and 2011, PT DI entered partnership contracts with trading companies PT Angkasa Mitra Karya, PT Bumiloka Tegar Perkasa, PT Abadi Sentosa Perkasa, PT Niaga Putra Bangsa and PT Selaras Bangun Usaha. 

However, none of the parties ever carried out the work stated in their contracts.

Read also: Activists slam KPK for discussing raise for leaders amid declining public faith

PT DI, nevertheless, allegedly paid the companies a total of Rp 205.3 billion and $8.6 million between 2011 and 2018.

The KPK has asserted that these were entirely fictitious projects.

“We will develop the case, and [possibly] connect it with money laundering crimes,” Firli said in the a press conference on Friday, adding that the KPK had seized a total of Rp 18.6 billion in cash and property allegedly involved in the case.

Firli predicted that the state had lost about Rp 330 billion in the case, judging by the payments made by PT DI.

He added that such state losses were sufficient to give approximately 1 million families social aid during the COVID-19 pandemic.



https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...graft-case-involving-fictitious-projects.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N219 test flight has reached 330 hours. It means it almost complete the certification process 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274620522341392384

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Good discussion about Indonesian Aerospace Industry future for Indonesian members.






R80 and N245 program are also highly discussed here.


----------



## Indos

According to PTDI Director statement on that recent video above, N 245 program is still going on without government financial help. PTDI uses 14 % of its internal budget for N245 conceptual design development currently.

CN 235-202 C development for civilian use is also continuing

Research Ministry will try to put N245 and R80 program in National Research Priority Program. So there is huge possibility that we will make prototype of N245 before 2024. It is based on 2 June meeting.

N 219 and N219 Amphibious development are still on track. N 219 test flight got some difficulty to do test flight in Bandung due to lock down measure, so I think it is why test flight seems to be slower despite it has reached 85 % completion in January this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> According to PTDI Director statement on that recent video above, N 245 program is still going on without government financial help. PTDI uses 14 % of its internal budget for N245 conceptual design development currently.
> 
> CN 235-202 C development for civilian use is also continuing
> 
> Research Ministry will try to put N245 and R80 program in National Research Priority Program. So there is huge possibility that we will make prototype of N245 before 2024. It is based on 2 June meeting.
> 
> N 219 and N219 Amphibious development are still on track. N 219 test flight got some difficulty to do test flight in Bandung due to lock down measure, so I think it is why test flight seems to be slower despite it has reached 85 % completion in January this year.



What I like about Indonesia is that they actually try to build their commerical aircraft industry and their state-backed company is not afraid of investing in the project. Korea is on the other hand has discussed developing a turboprop commercial aircraft over two decades without any result. I believe one point KAI considered partnering up with Indonesia. Now KAI considers to build a Dash 8/Q400 series under the license with an option of buying the entire production line for Asian market. The problems with Korea, Japan and China have been the fact that they try to build a commercial aircraft with 70~100+ seats straight way. They may learn a thing or two from Indonesian commercial aircraft programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

SgtGungHo said:


> What I like about Indonesia is that they actually try to build their commerical aircraft industry and their state-backed company is not afraid of investing in the project. Korea is on the other hand has discussed developing a turboprop commercial aircraft over two decades without any result. I believe one point KAI considered partnering up with Indonesia. Now KAI considers to build a Dash 8/Q400 series under the license with an option of buying the entire production line for Asian market. The problems with Korea, Japan and China have been the fact that they try to build a commercial aircraft with 70~100+ seats straight way. They may learn a thing or two from Indonesian commercial aircraft programs.



Ya, we try to be more realistic Today. Previously Indonesian Aerospace was also quite ambitious and want to challenge Boeing and Airbus with its N 2130 project in 1995. The project was ended after IMF prohibit Indonesia government to finance PTDI ambitious program (N250 and N2130) during Asian Financial Crisis. Current strategy is to focus on light and medium turboprop and avoid any direct competition with Boeing and Airbus. This is why PTDI is developing N219 and N219 amphibious. Recent statement coming from PTDI Director also still affirm that strategy. 

The aerospace industry seems to experience slower demand for the next 2-3 years from airline industry due to Covid19 outbreak. Boeing has already fired many of its employee, for example. We should wait for at least another 5 years to know whether N 219 program is a success or not. The lucky thing for N 219 program is that it already has a fix order from Aceh province that will make the company can start its production line right after the certification is taken this year inshaAllah. Cargo industry is also quite able to withstand its growth during this outbreak, so N219 program will likely to get many order from cargo industry like FED-EX and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

Indos said:


> Ya, we try to be more realistic Today. Previously Indonesian Aerospace was also quite ambitious and want to challenge Boeing and Airbus with its N 2130 project in 1995. The project was ended after IMF prohibit Indonesia government to finance PTDI ambitious program (N250 and N2130) during Asian Financial Crisis. Current strategy is to focus on light and medium turboprop and avoid any direct competition with Boeing and Airbus. This is why PTDI is developing N219 and N219 amphibious. Recent statement coming from PTDI Director also still affirm that strategy.
> 
> The aerospace industry seems to experience slower demand for the next 2-3 years from airline industry due to Covid19 outbreak. Boeing has already fired many of its employee, for example. We should wait for at least another 5 years to know whether N 219 program is a success or not. The lucky thing for N 219 program is that it already has a fix order from Aceh province that will make the company can start its production line right after the certification is taken this year inshaAllah. Cargo industry is also quite able to withstand its growth during this outbreak, so N219 program will likely to get many order from cargo industry like FED-EX and others.



I think it is impossible to competely avoid any direct competition with Boeing and Airbus. Boeing is very keen on entering the turboprop market (in fact, they would have acquired Embraer if it had not been for Covid-19) and you know CASA is a part of Airbus and they have always options to acuqire remaing production lines of De Havilland (ex-Bombardier) in the same way they took over Airbus A220 (Bombardier C-Series). However, Indonesia could get away with it since like you said Indonesia has the domestic market where there is a demand for small-medium cargo aircrafts between islands.

I think the key takeway here is, I think, how much Indoneisa could differentiate itself from other Turboprop aircrafts around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Second N 219 Prototype has flown 100 times







I hope they can complete the production certification this year. Ameen ya Allah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275371632857513989

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indos said:


> Second N 219 Prototype has flown 100 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/officialptdi?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> I hope they can complete the production certification this year. Ameen ya Allah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275371632857513989


Just noticed that it have double swing door in the back, I think a single door would be enough for passenger but double swing door will give easier access and good for handling cargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

NEKONEKO said:


> Just noticed that it have double swing door in the back, I think a single door would be enough for passenger but double swing door will give easier access and good for handling cargo.



Definitely it is designed for both passenger and cargo purposes. As cargo business is growing due to e-commerce booming in our country, we hope many order can be taken for N 219 cargo configuration. The business is even growing during this Covid 19 outbreak.


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia got 10.6 million USD net profit in 2019. It is based on audited number. For more than 10 years PT Dirgantara Indonesia was lead by a corrupt guy that is now under custody. With the new CEO since the late of 2018, I am very optimistic with this company future. The new CEO is the one that can turn another big and unprofitable state owned company from long lost into a profitable company (PT PELNI)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276720578909532161


----------



## Indos

29 June 2020 00:00 GMT+0

*Covid-19: Indonesia's PTDI swings into the black but pandemic could dampen outlook*
by Jon Grevatt





Indonesia’s PT Dirgantara, which produces the CN-235 transport aircraft (pictured), has attributed profits in 2019 to its efforts to improve efficiencies. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) – the country’s biggest defence-aerospace firm – has attributed an improvement in its financial performance to internal restructuring and streamlining.

The company said in its annual shareholders meeting on 26 June that it recorded net profits of the equivalent of USD10.6 million in fiscal year (FY) 2019 following losses of USD38.5 million one year earlier.

PTDI, which is wholly stated owned, added that the value of its sales in FY 2019 was USD260.9 million, an increase of nearly 15% over the USD227.7 million it recorded in FY 2018. In addition, PTDI said the value of contracts it secured in 2019 was USD130.8 million, a year-on-year increase of 5%.

PTDI said its improved performance was the result of a “company transformation programme” through which it was pursuing “several strategic initiatives” to improve internal effectiveness and optimise operating processes.

The aim of these measures, it said, is to achieve enhanced efficiencies “while still increasing the acquisitions of contracts and sales”.

PTDI is partnered with several foreign equipment manufacturers on producing aircraft for the Indonesian armed forces and export customers.

Its most high-profile partnership is with Airbus with which PTDI produces fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft including the CN-235 medium transport aircraft, the NC-212 light transport aircraft, and NAS-332 Super Puma helicopters.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...nesias-ptdi-swings-into-the-black-but-pandemi


----------



## striver44

*Observatorium Timau Bisa Amati Langit Utara dan Selatan*

*Lukas Hendra TM - Bisnis.com24 Juni 2020 | 16:09 WIB




Observatorium Timau
A-A+
Share*
Bisnis.com, JAKARTA—Tak dapat dipungkiri, kawasan timur Indonesia memiliki udara yang jauh lebih bersih seiring dengan belum adanya kepadatan penduduk maupun industrial yang besar.

Tak heran, Lembaga Penerbangan dan Antariksa Nasional (LAPAN) memilih kawasan timur Indonesia sebagai lokasi observasi bintang keenam mereka di Timau, Kupang, Nusa Tenggara Timur.

Saat ini, LAPAN memiliki 5 observatorium. Yang paling terkenal tentu saja observatorium Bosscha di Bandung, Jawa Barat. Penggemar film Petualangan Sherina tentu akan nostalgia bila menengok observatorium ini.

Empat lainnya adalah Observatorium Taman Ismail Marzuki di Jakarta, Observatorium Loka Jala Crana di Surabaya, Jawa Timur, Observatorium Jagad Raya Tenggarong di Kutai Kartanegara, Kalimantan Timur serta Observatorium Taman Pintar Yogyakarta.

Namun, Observatorium Timau layak menjadi sorotan. Pasalnya, observatorium yang masih dalam tahap pembangunan ini, bakal menjadi observatorium terbesar di Asia Tenggara.

LAPAN mengungkapkan observatorium ini akan menjadi rumah bagi teleskop yang memiliki diameter 3,8 meter. Observatorium ini akan mampu mengamati tata surya tidak hanya di belahan langit utara, melainkan juga di belahan langit selatan.

“Wilayah Kupang juga dinilai sebagai wilayah yang memiliki langit yang lebih sering bebas dari awan,” ungkap LAPAN dalam akun twitternya, Rabu (24/6/2020).

Observatorium Nasional Timau berada di Kawasan Lindung lereng Gunung Timau di ketinggian 1.300 meter di atas permukaan air laut. Sementara, kantor LAPAN berada di Tilong, Kupang.

LAPAN mengungkapkan bahwa di daerah Lelogama ruas jalan sepanjang 3,2 kilometer berbatu dan perlu perbaikan. Di sekitaran Fatumonas, juga terdapat ruas jalan sepanjang 1,5 kilometer yang berbatu dan perlu perbaikan. Bahkan, sepanjang 6,7 kilometer sebelum lokasi observatorium, kondisi jalan masih tanah dan lumpur yang sulit dilalui.

Dalam twit itu, LAPAN juga menunjukkan bahwa progress pembangunan observatorium tersebut masih berjalan. Struktur bangunan melingkar khas observatorium berbahan beton sudah terlihat. Meskipun, kubah bundar belum terlihat.

Menengok foto-foto yang beredar di Google Maps, Gunung Limau biasanya digunakan untuk berkemah. Tampak Kawasan tersebut masih hijau asri dan keindahan alam pegunungan.

Bila pembangunan sudah tuntas dan trek menuju lokasi mulus dan lebar, bukan tak mungkin Observatorium Nasional Limau akan menjadi destinasi anyar wisata di NTT dan bagi masyarakat di kawasan timur Indonesia.

Apalagi, jika dibarengi dengan program pengembangan astronom amatir yakni dengan program giliran bagi masyarakat awam untuk dapat turut serta mengamati menggunakan observatorium ini. Siapa tahu menjadi penemu bintang, planet, asteroid atau komet di jagad raya alam semesta.

*Indonesia Timau obeservatory in construction will have a 3.8 meter lens. Situated in the Eastern part of the country to mitigate light pollution. will likely replace Bosscha observatory.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 219 Competitor from Textron (US) has undergone maiden flight in May 2020. It has already got secured order from FED-EX for 100 planes.


----------



## Indos

Cessna Skycourier


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281723508226023424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Currently PT Dirgantara Indonesia is still busy completing the orders coming from Senegal and Indonesian Armed Force for CN 235 planes. They are working under new normal measure (wearing mask and others)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283201660232163328


----------



## dr.knowhow

SgtGungHo said:


> What I like about Indonesia is that they actually try to build their commercial aircraft industry and their state-backed company is not afraid of investing in the project. Korea is on the other hand has discussed developing a turboprop commercial aircraft over two decades without any result. I believe one point KAI considered partnering up with Indonesia. Now KAI considers to build a Dash 8/Q400 series under the license with an option of buying the entire production line for Asian market. The problems with Korea, Japan and China have been the fact that they try to build a commercial aircraft with 70~100+ seats straight way. They may learn a thing or two from Indonesian commercial aircraft programs.



That's too much of a stretch, by far.

First off, If they aren't doing it that way, there is obviously a reason for it. The regional jet market is a highly saturated, dominated by very few manufacturers. See Embraer selling their stakes to Boeing and Bombardier withdrawing from the market they have dominated for a long time with CRJ series and a turboprop that is now DHC Dash 8. They've stated that the development cost is too high for them to continue the C series program and the return is constantly diminishing.

You might say that the situation is different in the market for even smaller sub-10,000 Kg MTOW class of aircraft but that's wrong. Casa and Cessna were always in this market and the C212 is doing just fine. Now Cessna as shown in the other post is entering their new aircraft as well and I don't see anyone in the commercial market outside of its country of origin favoring a new commercial aircraft from any of those Asian countries against proven CASA material.

On the other hand, China is brute forcing anyways with all their state-backing and huge domestic market. Their two short-haul jets are no where near its Airbus or Boeing competitors, but from development stand-points its doing just fine. They will be able to break through someday, and it would have been waste of time if they were to develop a plane of the size of N219 or C-212 only to wait for it and then proceed with C919 or ARJ21. They have a long history of building planes anyways, so it was rather wise to go straight into regional and short-haul jets market. It's rather just a choice for them to either develop the 7000 Kg MTOW class turboprop aircraft or not.


Japan has already developed YS-11 a while ago and has built it for quite some time. Apart from that, they have other experiences of developing a subsonic multi-jet aircraft like P-1, so once more its rather just a choice if they go for a bigger commercial aircraft or the smaller one.

Considering the fact that, when Mitsubishi started the MRJ project the tourism and aviation industry were growing rapidly and the factor that led all these growth were LCC flying regional routes, it was just plain obvious (no pun intended) they would be missing out when they were to do what you are suggesting.

Of course the MRJ has been delayed so much that they even changed its name but its rather just hindsight. Also, even if they went with the sub-10,000 Kg class short-range turboprop aircraft, as I've mentioned above, the competitors are just too strong.

Most importantly, you find way more domestic demands within Japan for an aircraft sized that of MRJ than C212. Thus its a private company doing private project. Yes, there were some government support but in the end Mitsubishi pursuing a bigger market is a no brainer.


Last but not least, Korea and KAI's plan of developing regional turboprop aircraft has been stranded for an obvious reason. On top of all the problems I've mentioned above, the most important problem is that there ain't no domestic market within Korea to justify the development of an aircraft of this kind.

Indonesia is spread across so many archipelagos and several huge islands. Even if they have a hard time selling their N219 internationally, which they probably would given the strong competition from way more established aircraft manufacturers abroad, they still have their domestic market.

Korea is the direct opposite. Half the Koreans live within the 50 Km radius from Seoul, the rest live in cities with either decent or to be accurate, overkill airports on which even mid-haul aircraft could take off and land or train stations where KTX runs through. With KTX you could get from one end to another within 3 hours and that time is only getting shorter with the new generation of KTX about to get introduced very soon.

There is just no place for turboprops in Korea. Even the few Dash 8s that were operated in Korea were replaced in favor of C series and 737. It would be plain dumb for KAI to develop an aircraft like N219.


On top of all these its not like making a commercial aircraft is vital for national security. Now that industry giants like Boeing and Airbus starting to poke into regional jet market, thus new players like COMAC joining the game, its also unlikely that even more new and smaller players like KAI could make a profit long-term. No, its gonna be a miracle if they somehow manage to break even. Its gonna end up like a pile of mess that is MRJ and withdraw from the market like Bombardier. There will be no one to take the responsibilities of tax-payer money being dumped into the pit.

I'm very glad that Korea was able to avoid that path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aghost132483

Indos said:


> N 219 Competitor from Textron (US) has undergone maiden flight in May 2020. It has already got secured order from FED-EX for 100 planes.



I think our domestic delivery company has booming during e-commerce this decade, and island to island or even mountain delivery will be need N219, hope JNE, Tiki, J&T, Lion parcel, anter aja, etc will order N219 for their remote area delivery.


----------



## Indos

Aghost132483 said:


> I think our domestic delivery company has booming during e-commerce this decade, and island to island or even mountain delivery will be need N219, hope JNE, Tiki, J&T, Lion parcel, anter aja, etc will order N219 for their remote area delivery.



Lion Air has made MOU before to buy 100 N 219. I believe it must be for their cargo fleet. While Garuda has plan to buy 100 Chinese drone for their cargo fleets. The plan seems to not continued after Covid 19 outbreak, but it, some how, show that there is huge need for cargo business to buy more cargo planes. That Chinese drone is still in development and the price is not too far from N219 with I believe has much bigger cargo capacity than Chinese drone by looking to its airframe.

I believe with Jokowi determination to push Indonesian ministries to buy local product, so I hope the plan will be scrapped and replaced by buying 100 N 219 instead. That N 219 competitor from US for instant has already got confirmed order from FED-EX for 100 planes.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Presidential Superpuma Helicopter has been rolled out by PTDI after doing scheduled maintenance in the company. PTDI has MRO division for helicopter and planes. It includes engine maintenance in PTDI subsidiary (PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284692361264553984


----------



## Indos

CN 235 flying Test Bed (FTB) is seen flying around. PTDI, as revealed by previous news, uses this plane for CN 235 development, including for CN 235 gunship program.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285112318423117824


----------



## Indos

Current CN 235 Flying Test Bed use CN 235 -220 version. Previous CN 235 FTB use CN 235 older version.

CN 235 FTB older version. 











Current CN 235 FTB (Flying Test Bed)


----------



## SgtGungHo

dr.knowhow said:


> Last but not least, Korea and KAI's plan of developing regional turboprop aircraft has been stranded for an obvious reason. On top of all the problems I've mentioned above, the most important problem is that there ain't no domestic market within Korea to justify the development of an aircraft of this kind.



This has been the major argument against developing regional jets in Korea, yet it has always seemed like a poor excuse to me. The flight between Seoul and Jeju has been the busiest air route in the world by a wide margin in the number of passengers for years if I am not mistaken (Gimhae to Jeju should be on the list as well). Officials have also discussed years of building a new airport in Jeju island as the existing one is overcrowded at the moment. Plus, there is a plenty of flights between Korea to Japan and China, covering relatively very short distances.

Yes, the aviation industry has recently been hit hard by the pandemic, but it is just outright dishonest and wrong to say there is no opportunity for Korean manufacturers to build commerical pessanger aeroplanes for those profitable routes.

The country has markets, monies, time and engineers. What Korea lacks is a long-term vision and ambition of developing local aerospace industries. I am afraid what you just said is more of sour grapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LienNoir

*KF-X project on track but concerns grow about Indonesian involvement*
by Jon Grevatt



Technicians from Indonesian aerospace firm PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) will soon be rejoining counterparts from Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) to undertake work on developing the Korean Fighter eXperimental (KF-X) multirole fighter aircraft, _Janes_ has learnt.

PTDI technicians on the KF-X project – known as KF-X/IF-X in Indonesia – returned to Indonesia from South Korea in March when the Covid-19 epidemic was at its peak in the Northeast Asian country. An industry source has confirmed to _Janes_ that these technicians are now “currently preparing to redeploy”.





An artist’s impression of the KF-X fighter aircraft. The first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be rolled out in April 2021. (DAPA)

_Janes_ understands that at the end of 2019 the total number of PTDI technicians on the KF-X project in South Korea was about 100, with their work mainly focused on aircraft design and manufacturing processes. Their redeployment will be framed against requirements for social distancing and other Covid-19-related guidelines.

The move to re-engage PTDI technicians on the project comes against a background of progress on the development of KF-X prototypes but also continuing delays in efforts to reach a compromise on the scope of Indonesian financial participation in the programme. Another factor that could have an impact on Indonesia’s involvement are some concerns in Jakarta about the strategic value of its involvement.

KAI has confirmed that assembly of the first KF-X prototype is scheduled to be finalised in the second half of 2020, with a view to rolling out the aircraft in April 2021. The schedules confirm that the KF-X programme has not been affected by Covid-19 and is on track to start mass production in the mid-2020s.

However, _Janes

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ut-concerns-grow-about-indonesian-involvement_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dr.knowhow

First off, sorry to others that we are getting off topic. Should be the last post regarding this here.



SgtGungHo said:


> This has been the major argument against developing regional jets in Korea, yet it has always seemed like a poor excuse to me. The flight between Seoul and Jeju has been the busiest air route in the world by a wide margin in the number of passengers for years if I am not mistaken (Gimhae to Jeju should be on the list as well). Officials have also discussed years of building a new airport in Jeju island as the existing one is overcrowded at the moment. Plus, there is a plenty of flights between Korea to Japan and China, covering relatively very short distances.
> 
> Yes, the aviation industry has recently been hit hard by the pandemic, but it is just outright dishonest and wrong to say there is no opportunity for Korean manufacturers to build commerical pessanger aeroplanes for those profitable routes.
> 
> The country has markets, monies, time and engineers. What Korea lacks is a long-term vision and ambition of developing local aerospace industries. I am afraid what you just said is more of sour grapes.




First, lets get to your original point.



SgtGungHo said:


> The problems with Korea, Japan and China have been the fact that they try to build a commercial aircraft with 70~100+ seats straight way. They may learn a thing or two from Indonesian commercial aircraft programs.



So you've said that Korea, Japan and China should have followed the "Indonesian route", i.e. build a C 212 class regional transport first and then proceed to bigger planes. I have explained why that would be unnecessary or unrealistic. Then you come up with ICN-CJU, ICN-PUS or other regional short haul routes to China and Japan and argue that Korea does have the domestic market. Yes I agree because it was never my argument that "Korea doesn't have domestic or regional flight demands".

My arguments were mainly two things :

1.) *If Korea builds a C 212 class aircraft like you suggest* *there would be no demand.* Not even the bigger Q-400 class aircraft, because, once more like I've said, Korean airlines are phasing out those turboprop aircraft in favor of B737 and A220. It seems like you know a thing or two, but it's just obvious that Korean airlines are not interested in turboprops at all.

2.) *Even if Korea proceeds and build C 212 class aircraft,* *gain experience and then build A220 class aircraft or even a B737 class aircraft one day, whose gonna buy it?* Korea ain't China where it's a fixed outcome that the domestic airlines are gonna buy the domestic aircraft no matter what. If Korea builds an aircraft that has the same fuel efficiency and other deciding factors compared to the established market competitors from Europe and US it's simply going to be a miracle. If not, there is no incentive for, say Jeju Air or Korean Air to buy that Korean aircraft. So whose gonna buy it then? Japan was ambitious, they opted for something comparable to C series in terms of its performance. All composite fuselage was once discussed but dropped after all the delays. We know how it ended up.


Back to your point,



SgtGungHo said:


> Yes, the aviation industry has recently been hit hard by the pandemic, but it is just outright dishonest and wrong to say there is no opportunity for Korean manufacturers to build commercial passenger aeroplanes for those profitable routes.
> 
> The country has markets, monies, time and engineers. What Korea lacks is a long-term vision and ambition of developing local aerospace industries. I am afraid what you just said is more of sour grapes.



No, Bombardier pulling out of regional jet business and Embraer-Boeing business started before the pandemic, not after. It was just a global trend that the already market dominant Boeing and Airbus were starting to take notice in regional jet market all thanks to exponential growth of LCCs.

Its an investment that's likely going to take more than 20 years that's not gonna pay off and has a net negative outcome. How is Korea not going to become yet another Fokker but compete against Boeing and Aribus?

Also, KAI has changed its plan to building a new military transport aircraft for the ROKAF, not a commercial airliner. Like I've said before, commercial airliners are not crucial for national security but military cargo aircraft is.

I hope now that you understand that Korea does have market but not for turboprop or an aircraft with lower efficiency than Airbus or Boeing. That the taxpayer money from Ministry of Trade, Industry and Energy (who would have paid the government subsidies for an indigenous airliner) could be used wiser for something more crucial such as supporting fabless chip designing companies, something Korea lacks on. That time doesn't wait and the competition will only get tougher as Boeing, Airbus and China is entering the market.

What Korea does not lack is a long-term vision and ambition of developing local aerospace industries. What we do lack is funds and economy of size so that we could brute force like China.

You call it sour grapes but I call it realistic thinking. You just want to see new planes flying, that it's not your tax money but for me it's a different story.


Come back to me when any FCC or LCC in Korea buys a turboprop aircraft they phased out for regional routes. Else what I've said stands true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SgtGungHo

dr.knowhow said:


> So you've said that Korea, Japan and China should have followed the "Indonesian route"



Please, @dr.knowhow, that's a strawman argument. *When did I say that?* No need for quotation marks as I have never said "Indonesian route". I said Korea may learn a thing or two from Indonesia and this doesn't mean Korea should carbon-copy Indonesia's strategy. You comments on Korea of building EADS C212 is not something I suggested, but I have to clarify my position that I am very much in favour of designing & building indigenous utility & transport turboprop/turbofan military aircrafts that should eventually replace existing fleets of CN-235. You cannot seriously suggest that just having limited numbers of C-130 variants is good enough for Korean Airforce.



dr.knowhow said:


> whose gonna buy it?


Many airlines which want to operate their flights from Korea for both domestic and international air routes. If the Korean government is bothered enough to push Korea's indigenous products by offering incentives to those airlines much as they are doing for other products made in Korea, it is entirely possibile, especially for those profitable domestic and international routes with relatively short distances.* I will remind you that the route between Seoul and Jeju is the busiest air route in the world by a wide margin and some other routes within Korea and between neigbouring countries are on the same list as well. *You implication that there is no market and no one is going to buy Korea-made aircrafts is more of sour grapes as you try to rationalize Korea's lack of ambition and vision of in aerospace industry. Yes, Japan has failed, not because they had no market nor technologies, but they mismanaged their project and is rocked by the global pandemic. Korea may learn from their mistakes, but it doesn't mean Korea is also bound to fail in developing indigenious aircrafts.



dr.knowhow said:


> Its an investment that's likely going to take more than 20 years that's not gonna pay off and has a net negative outcome. How is Korea not going to become yet another Fokker but compete against Boeing and Aribus?



I am sure someone said very similar things in the past when Korea tried to build a highway and the automotive industry. I am sure they insisted that it wouldn't pay off. In fact, Korea is in the better position as they have money, technologies and humann resources to pull it off. Fokker? I think there is not a single air route from Schiphol Airport (or Netherlands) to anywhere in the world ranks in the top 10 businest air route in the world unless I am mistaken or even when Fokker folded. However, I think it would have been an interesting 'what if' Samsung had bought Fokker when the company had an opportunity.



dr.knowhow said:


> Also, KAI has changed its plan to building a new military transport aircraft for the ROKAF, not a commercial airliner. Like I've said before, commercial airliners are not crucial for national security but military cargo aircraft is.



No, the company is still interested in developing both a commercial aircraft by utilizing a military cargo aircraft or vice versa. In fact, the industry cannot survive on incomes from military sales alone. Please note, that over 50% of KAI's revenues was generated from civilan sales in the last year. Sustainabilty of aerospace industry IS crucial for national security.

I hope you would understand that not all Made in Korea are best in the world, but they are still either employed by the government or pushed into private markets to protect her national interests. Why Aerospace industry is different? Espeically when KAI is still exploring an idea of developing a commercial aircarft. I don't disagree with you that Korea needs to spend more money to support fabless chip designing comapnies, but it shouldn't be a choice between two, but rather both industries should be on the list for investing.

In fact, I believe the pandemic presents a rare opportunity to late comers of aerospace industry. Many existing companies that have dominated the market are failing, inlcuding the industry's heavy weight, Boeing.

I am more than happy to discuss further if you can actually repuate my point that Korea has one of the busiest air route in the world and many other busy and profitable domestic and international air routes, which means there is clearly a market for Korea-made commerical aircrafts.



dr.knowhow said:


> Come back to me when any FCC or LCC in Korea buys a turboprop aircraft they phased out for regional routes. Else what I've said stands true.



Again, this is strawman. I did not specifically say that Korea should build a turboprop aircraft only nor I have claimed that Korean airlines are buying turboprop aircrafts en masse. I am more than happy for Korea to build either turboprop or turbofans aircrarft for those profitable domestic & international air routes. However, it is the fact that KAI is still interested in turboprop aircrafts as their recent note indicates that Korean OEM Mid-size Civilian A/C is a turboprop aircraft. It seems like KAI may disagree with you assessment. Either ways, the domestic & international air routes from Korea will continue to present an opportunity for Korean aviation & aerospace industry. I again politely suggest you to repuate this point. 

So far what you have offered seems like a very similar argument that Korean had argued why they shouldn't build a car industry many years ago when Korea actually had no market, no money, no enigneers and the automotive industry was dominated by Chrysler and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dr.knowhow

First of all, I should once more apologize to the forum members regarding the series of replies going off topic and thus withdrawing my previous statement that my last post would be the last one to do so.



SgtGungHo said:


> Please, @dr.knowhow, that's a strawman argument. *When did I say that?* No need for quotation marks as I have never said "Indonesian route". I said Korea may learn a thing or two from Indonesia and this doesn't mean Korea should carbon-copy Indonesia's strategy. You comments on Korea of building EADS C212 is not something I suggested, but I have to clarify my position that I am very much in favour of designing & building indigenous utility & transport turboprop/turbofan military aircrafts that should eventually replace existing fleets of CN-235. You cannot seriously suggest that just having limited numbers of C-130 variants is good enough for Korean Airforce.
> 
> 
> Many airlines which want to operate their flights from Korea for both domestic and international air routes. If the Korean government is bothered enough to push Korea's indigenous products by offering incentives to those airlines much as they are doing for other products made in Korea, it is entirely possibile, especially for those profitable domestic and international routes with relatively short distances.* I will remind you that the route between Seoul and Jeju is the busiest air route in the world by a wide margin and some other routes within Korea and between neigbouring countries are on the same list as well. *You implication that there is no market and no one is going to buy Korea-made aircrafts is more of sour grapes as you try to rationalize Korea's lack of ambition and vision of in aerospace industry. Yes, Japan has failed, not because they had no market nor technologies, but they mismanaged their project and is rocked by the global pandemic. Korea may learn from their mistakes, but it doesn't mean Korea is also bound to fail in developing indigenious aircrafts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure someone said very similar things in the past when Korea tried to build a highway and the automotive industry. I am sure they insisted that it wouldn't pay off. In fact, Korea is in the better position as they have money, technologies and humann resources to pull it off. Fokker? I think there is not a single air route from Schiphol Airport (or Netherlands) to anywhere in the world ranks in the top 10 businest air route in the world unless I am mistaken or even when Fokker folded. However, I think it would have been an interesting 'what if' Samsung had bought Fokker when the company had an opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the company is still interested in developing both a commercial aircraft by utilizing a military cargo aircraft or vice versa. In fact, the industry cannot survive on incomes from military sales alone. Please note, that over 50% of KAI's revenues was generated from civilan sales in the last year. Sustainabilty of aerospace industry IS crucial for national security.
> 
> I hope you would understand that not all Made in Korea are best in the world, but they are still either employed by the government or pushed into private markets to protect her national interests. Why Aerospace industry is different? Espeically when KAI is still exploring an idea of developing a commercial aircarft. I don't disagree with you that Korea needs to spend more money to support fabless chip designing comapnies, but it shouldn't be a choice between two, but rather both industries should be on the list for investing.
> 
> In fact, I believe the pandemic presents a rare opportunity to late comers of aerospace industry. Many existing companies that have dominated the market are failing, inlcuding the industry's heavy weight, Boeing.
> 
> I am more than happy to discuss further if you can actually repuate my point that Korea has one of the busiest air route in the world and many other busy and profitable domestic and international air routes, which means there is clearly a market for Korea-made commerical aircrafts.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this is strawman. I did not specifically say that Korea should build a turboprop aircraft only nor I have claimed that Korean airlines are buying turboprop aircrafts en masse. I am more than happy for Korea to build either turboprop or turbofans aircrarft for those profitable domestic & international air routes. However, it is the fact that KAI is still interested in turboprop aircrafts as their recent note indicates that Korean OEM Mid-size Civilian A/C is a turboprop aircraft. It seems like KAI may disagree with you assessment. Either ways, the domestic & international air routes from Korea will continue to present an opportunity for Korean aviation & aerospace industry. I again politely suggest you to repuate this point.
> 
> So far what you have offered seems like a very similar argument that Korean had argued why they shouldn't build a car industry many years ago when Korea actually had no market, no money, no enigneers and the automotive industry was dominated by Chrysler and others.



Furthermore, I should then apologize to you as well @SgtGungHo, that there was my misunderstanding regarding your opinion.

Some excuses from my side is that, for me at least, the way you conveyed the Japanese and Chinese project was, say, a bit confusing in regards to that you were mentioning the size of the aircraft and setting Indonesia as the comparable model. Though it is also true that I have jumped to conclusion (that you were suggesting the East Asian countries should build a smaller aircraft, more specifically, something as small as the N219) too soon without concrete information.


Then again, I think it's safe to say both of us have quite some valid points here and there, although it might also be true that I am just a fox in front of the fence like you've said.

Funny(in a good way) how you have more optimism in Korea's aerospace industry as a foreigner than I do. (also I'm quite surprised for the amount of knowledge you have concerning these matters, like the failed Fokker-Samsung deal).


Back to the discussion, even after considering all those things you have pointed out (and yes, I do know that ICN-CJU and GMP-CJU routes are one of the busiest in the world and so are the few other routes connecting to nearby countries), I would still remain pessimistic.

Where we find ourselves disagreeing the most, at least from what I think, is if Korea would be able to sell those planes if they ever make one.

Once more, I agree there is no denying that the domestic market for Korean airlines for regional jets are present.

You are talking about government incentives for the aircraft but rest assured the development itself would include quite a huge sum of government subsidies in the first place. If it is really worth all that money, I'm not sure. That's the reason I've brought up the semiconductor industry as a comparison. It doesn't needs to be semiconductor but could be anything. Any industry that we could compare to the aerospace industry in terms of it economic ripple effect.

It's almost blatantly obvious that the Japanese and Chinese airlines would not buy a Korean plane so it's all up to the Korean airline industry to fill in their demands. If everything goes fine, breaking even will be easy and even making quite some profit would not be hard in the end. Though I'm not sure if that profit would ever be enough to justify all the investment. I guess you are but I've seen too many rosy dreams.

Let's say KAI has a bigger dream. Not only will they sell these aircraft to the Korean airlines but in international market in a bigger scale. How will it compete in the US market for example? How long will it take for it to achieve FAA approval? The extra cost of testing? Will it be able to succeed in the scope clause market like the E-jet did or will it face difficulties just like the CRJ? Wouldn't it be hard to fight against A220 in Europe?

The reason all this would matter is because the same argument would be brought up in the parliament, by the Ministry of Economy and Finance, by the citizen who have votes.

To your point that Korea lacks ambition, determination and long term plan, who exactly should have those? The MPs have their own background and industries they are related to, normal citizen would be happy riding the train to Busan and flying B737 to Osaka. Should we just hope for a president to show up who is somehow also an aerospace enthusiast?

You came up with the highways and cars Korea built and manufactured as an example but remember, those were the days when we had a dictator not an elected president. Same could be said to almost every important industry in Korea apart from the electronics industry. It was an easy question back then. Who should have ambition and determination? Mr. President. Simple.

With all that in mind, will it be easy for the government to pour more money into this already grandioso project?


The question is, do you think that a Korean commercial airliner could be sold, even domestically, without any additional government incentives?

You've said things made in Korea were employed by the government or pushed into private markets to protect her national interests and that is true historically, but on the other hand we also have cases like Surion when even governmental organizations like the police, CG and the fire department favored foreign models over it and only a handful were actually sold thanks to pressure from the upper echelon of the government.

I really am just not sure of all these uncertainties.


ps. About that plan of KAI,



SgtGungHo said:


> Again, this is strawman. I did not specifically say that Korea should build a turboprop aircraft only nor I have claimed that Korean airlines are buying turboprop aircrafts en masse. I am more than happy for Korea to build either turboprop or turbofans aircrarft for those profitable domestic & international air routes. However, it is the fact that KAI is still interested in turboprop aircrafts as their recent note indicates that Korean OEM Mid-size Civilian A/C is a turboprop aircraft. It seems like KAI may disagree with you assessment. Either ways, the domestic & international air routes from Korea will continue to present an opportunity for Korean aviation & aerospace industry. I again politely suggest you to repuate this point.



I guess you also saw that presentation from KAI called "Status & Vision [...]" but I thought they were aiming for a jet powered OEM aircraft as seen in their image? That OEM thingy is a mere plan as of yet and what they actually are aiming for in the near-mid term is like I've said, a licensed, probably turboprop platform which they could use to build SOJ and MPA out of it and making a transport aircraft utilizing the expertise gathered throughout this process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

N 219 keep doing test flight. This is in Nusawiru, Pangandaran, West Java. PTDI use both his home base in Bandung and Nusawiru for N219 flying test. One of the reason of why Nusawiru is picked is because it is still in West Java but has less populated people, so much better in term of safety issue.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288368873176088576


----------



## Indos

N219 front view


----------



## Indos

Aircraft Component Testing Facility (LAPAN)




N219 Amphibious program





Program and Planning (LAPAN)


----------



## Indos

R 80 plane under wind tunnel test in BBTA3 facility (BPPT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

GMF Aeroasia company profile. It is a state owned airplane MRO company and also the leading MRO company in Indonesia. 






*GMF AeroAsia gained a revenue of US$ 470 million last year*
19 February 2019 11:49

JAKARTA. PT Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia Tbk (GMFI) gained US$ 470 million in operating revenues throughout 2018. The revenue of the maintenance, repair & overhaul (MRO) company grew by 7% compared to 2017 (US$ 439 million).

Revenues earned from the Garuda Indonesia group reached 55%, while the rest of them came from other parties (outside the Garuda Indonesia group). In 2017, the revenue from other parties only reached 36%.

Iwan Joeniarto, Managing Director of GMF, said that the increase in other parties' revenues showed that GMF's consistency gained trust from airlines outside the group. "We continue to increase our revenue from other parties to prove that the quality and competitiveness of GMF should be considered in the MRO industry both at home and abroad," Iwan said in an official statement on Tuesday (19/2)

In addition, in 2018, GMF performance also showed a business shift which is in accordance with the company's work plan. This can be seen from the revenue from aircraft engine maintenance business segment which grew significantly by 61.5% year on year (YoY). "GMF gained revenues of US$ 116.5 million from aircraft engine maintenance. In addition, the growth was also experienced by the aircraft component business, which increased by 5.6% YoY," he said.

As a result, in 2018 GMF gained net profit of US$ 30.7 million. This figure is 40.06% lower compared to 2017 which reached US$ 50.95 million.

This decrease in profit was due to an increase in material cost which reached 28.04% to US$ 107.66 million and subcontractor cost which rose by 19.26% to US$ 113.83 million. (AM/AR)

https://www.idnfinancials.com/archi...-gained-a-revenue-of-US-470-million-last-year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The only university in Indonesia that has aerospace program is Bandung Institute of Technology, the best STEM university in Indonesia. It was built in 1920, during Dutch colonization. Aerospace program has been started around 1960's and Today the Aerospace program has bachelor, master, and doctorate programs. The university is owned by government of Indonesia. It is located in Bandung, West Java.

Bandung Institute Technology profile


----------



## Indos

Second CN 235 for Senegal Airforce is seen in PT DI hangar. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290455592402931712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian defense company, PT Info Global, proposes its avionics product for Indonesian KFX fighter version (IFX) during Indo Defense Event in 2016. Info Global avionics has been used for several Indonesian planes like Hawk 100/200, Boeing 737-200, Hercules C-130, KT-1B, and NC 212 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA).






http://m.infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/30


----------



## Indos

N 219 Flutter Test Day 7 in Nusawiru Airfield, West Java.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) MRO business news. Maintenance of Boeing 737.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292018375061725184


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Male UAV, Elang Hitam (Black Eagle), is expected to undergo maiden flight in January 2021 based on Minister of Research recent statement. 

https://tekno.tempo.co/read/1374356...hitam-mulai-terbang-januari-2021/full&view=ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PTDI or Indonesian Aerospace said that they have sent 450 planes and helicopter for overseas and domestic costumer. It includes producing 116 NC 212 plane out of total 587 C 212 population in the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294214340992589824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294214158800392192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Habibie’s historic N250 prototype aircraft to be on display at Yogyakarta museum*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post
Bandung / Thu, August 20, 2020 / 03:24 pm 




Aerospace expertise: The N250 Gatotkaca prototype is parked inside the fix wing hangar of state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia on Sept. 12. The aircraft was produced under the supervision and based on the design of Indonesia’s former president, the late BJ Habibie, when he served as president director of PT Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara. (JP/Arya Dipa) 

State-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) in Bandung, West Java, is set to hand over the Gatotkaca N250 Prototype Aircraft 01 (PA01) to the Dirgantara Mandala Central Museum in Yogyakarta.

The N250 was the first aircraft produced from the grand strategy of technology development launched by the late president BJ Habibie when he was the research and technology minister.

PTDI corporate communications and promotion manager Adi Prastowo said the transfer of the aircraft was stipulated in Air Force Chief of Staff Decree (SKEP) No. 284/2020.

“The handover of the N250 to [the museum] is a way to safeguard state assets since the N250 has high historical value,” Adi said in a statement on Thursday.

The aircraft, he said, marked the establishment of the aerospace industry and thus it was expected to provide educational and motivational value for younger people visiting the museum. The PTDI had dismantled the aircraft’s access panels in the main parts, including the engine and propeller, as well as the main structure, consisting of the body, wings and vertical stabilizer, he said.

Dismantling the aircraft would reduce the risk of damaging the aircraft's parts, which would be transferred by land, before they were reinstalled in Yogyakarta, Adi added.

A number of officials from the PTDI and the military, including Indonesian Military (TNI) commander Air Chief Marshal Hadi Tjahjanto, Air Force chief of staff Air Chief Marshal Fadjar Prasetyo and PTDI president director Elfien Goentoro, are scheduled to attend the reception on Aug. 25 at the museum.

In 1989, Habibie introduced the N250 turboprop aircraft at the Paris Airshow, Le Bourget, France. On Nov. 10, 1994 it left the hangar and was taken by 50 employees of the Nusantara Aircraft Industry (before becoming PTDI).

The name Gatotkaca was given by then-president Soeharto. He also named three other three prototypes, namely the Krincingwesi, Koconegoro and Putut Guritno.

On Aug. 10, 1995, the N250 under the PK-XNG registration successfully made its first flight, witnessed by Soeharto and then-first lady Tien Soeharto, as well as then-vice president Try Sutrisno and his wife Tuti Sutiawati.

Following the monetary 1998 crisis, the certification of the N250 was hampered as the International Monetary Fund, while lending funds to Indonesia, included the terms of the N250 project termination.

National Technology Awakening Day is now celebrated every year on Aug. 10. *(syk)
*
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...aftto-be-on-display-at-yogyakarta-museum.html


----------



## Indos

First Prototype of N 250 airplane, Gatot Kaca, has been placed in Aerospace Museum in Jogyakarta owned by Armed Force. Indonesian Armed Force Chief, Hadi Tjahyanto, witnessed the hand over ceremony. In total there are two prototypes that have been made and both planes have flown for about 800 hours. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298825776846893058


----------



## Whizzack

Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM - PENGHANTARAN PESAWAT PERTAMA CN235-220M (M44-05) BAGI NAIK TARAF MARITIME SURVEILLANCE AIRCRAFT (MSA) DI BAWAH PROGRAM MARITME SECURITY INITIATIVE (MSI)


Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM




www.airforce.mil.my





One of RMAF's CN235 has now been flown to PTDI to start the conversion process into a MSA/MPA aircraft... Hopefully this project will run smoothly and on schedule... I wonder what surveillance package will be installed in this plane... Will it be similar to existing TNI-AU or AL MPAs...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM - PENGHANTARAN PESAWAT PERTAMA CN235-220M (M44-05) BAGI NAIK TARAF MARITIME SURVEILLANCE AIRCRAFT (MSA) DI BAWAH PROGRAM MARITME SECURITY INITIATIVE (MSI)
> 
> 
> Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airforce.mil.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of RMAF's CN235 has now been flown to PTDI to start the conversion process into a MSA/MPA aircraft... Hopefully this project will run smoothly and on schedule... I wonder what surveillance package will be installed in this plane... Will it be similar to existing TNI-AU or AL MPAs...?



Nice, good news for PT Dirgantara Indonesia.......Alhamdulillah.

It could be similar like our Navy MPA but it could be different as well since DI has flexible offer on MPA plane which make any customer actually can decide what system they are going to put on their MPA plane. I heard this from previous DI Director interview, there is big possibility that the company still has that kind of offering after new Director comes.


----------



## Indos

Dirgantara Indonesia showcased their latest production of NC 212i. It is the first plane out of 9 planes ordered by Indonesian Air Force in 2019.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317262413410959360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

R 80 planes should get government support and PTDI help. I doubt Jokowi will provide the fund but I am quite optimistic for the new younger leaders with I think have more ambition on technological things. Being a developed country is not only about reaching 12.000 USD GDP percapita threshold as what Jokowi thinks (World Bank definition), but rather it is about transforming the economy with high tech local production and modern service industry just like what UNESCO definition on developed country is.









Innovation for transformation toward a developed, prosperous Indonesia


Indonesia must improve its innovation capacity to drive both economic growth and technological expansion to develop into the country it has dreamed of being since independence.




www.thejakartapost.com





With the new optimist projection about Indonesia air passenger market by IATA, there should be more ambition and motivation held by our planners and leaders to bolster our aerospace industries. R 80 project should be helped since the market for this planes are quite prospective in our own market, there is also possibility to export the plane to India as the third largest passenger market in the world in 2039.

For the mean time, the focus on N 245 should be intensified next year as N 219 program is expected to already start mass production phase at that time, inshaAllah. So for the 2020-2025 period PTDI will have on going KFX/IFX (with the assumption the deal can be reached with SK) and N 245 program.

Starting from 2025 the focus should be directed to R 80 program and this should be a join program between private owned company (PT RAI) and state owned company (PT DI). Indonesians should join force in this very important project.









Indonesia to have world’s fourth-largest air passenger market by 2039: IATA


China is also projected to surpass the United States in becoming the world’s biggest air passenger market in 2039, while India is set to jump to third place that year from fifth place in 2019.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Bandung Institute of Technology

*Passive Radar prototype*






*AESA radar prototype*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060859120402628610

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060867307868631040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Indos said:


> Bandung Institute of Technology
> 
> *Passive Radar prototype*
> 
> View attachment 697245
> 
> 
> *AESA radar prototype*
> 
> View attachment 697244
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060859120402628610
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060867307868631040


Good to see, is the AESA prototype for a fighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> Good to see, is the AESA prototype for a fighter?



If we look on the radar physycal, it looks intended for the fighter nose. It was presented in Indodefense 2018 event. Indodefense is planned to be held again in April 2021 so I hope there will be more story about the radar. The current CPU unit of the radar is still too large though for fighter plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341354172638085126


----------



## Indos

Indonesia planning after N 219 successfully get the type certificate in 28 December 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

AlhamduliLLAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343399651894935554

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*N 245*






*R 80*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Current progress*










This is laboratorium for component testing


----------



## Indos

1 BELL 412 EPI Helicopter is delivered to Indonesian Army. Total latest orders for similar type of helicopter are 9 units. Other type of helicopter currently being produced is Caracal Helicopter for medium transport role and defense Ministry has ordered it in January 2019 for 8 units, so far none has been delivered yet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344171941112901632


----------



## Indos

Sorry it is in Indonesian language but it show some data about the certification process. Very valuable data. Antara is a respected media, owned by Indonesian government but has independent editorial, more like Associated Press (AP) in US.


----------



## Indos

This component testing facility costs 125 billion Rupiah or around 9 million USD, hopefully the facility construction will be completed this year.









LAPAN Bakal Kembangkan Pesawat R80 Habibie Pakai Sukuk


LAPAN berkomitmen untuk berpartisipasi dalam pembiayaan proyek infrastruktur menggunakan SBSN atau sukuk tahun ini.




www.cnbcindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

State owned electronic company, PT LEN Industry, has developed target drone and it is offered to be used within Indonesian Armed Force.


















Pussenarhanud Kodiklatad Terima Presentasi Teknis Target Drone dari PT. LEN Industri | Pussenarhanud


Cimahi, Pussenarhanud Kodiklatad menerima presentasi teknis tentang target drone (sasaran udara) dari PT LEN Industri di Aula R. Harsoyo, Mapussenarhanud,




pussenarhanud.mil.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

RX 450 rocket. LAPAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

LAPAN made drone. LSU 05 NG (New Generation). LAPAN is Indonesia Space Agency.














BPPT drone. BPPT is one of Research Agencies in Indonesia, they research many things.














This one has already been ordered by Air Force. PT LEN Industry makes the mission system.

Wulung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN conduct a test

Guess what it is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Indos said:


> LAPAN conduct a test
> 
> Guess what it is.....
> 
> View attachment 710452



any specifications ?


----------



## Indos

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> any specifications ?



There is specification in the old LAPAN website. Today they have made new website and the website cannot be accessed, just show the home page. It is still underdevelopment, the booster and turbojet is still separated, just a demonstrator. The test was happening in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Biggest MRO company in Indonesia is PT. GMF AeroAsia (state owned company)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*These are the testing that can be done in this laboratorium for aircraft components development (including avionics) :*

Temperature and altitude

Temperature variation

Humidity testing

Vibration testing

Explosion Proofness

Waterproofness testing

Sand and Dust

Salt Spray testing

Magnetic Effect testing

Power input testing

Voltage spike testing

Audio Frequency Susceptibility

Induced Signal Susceptibility

Radio Frequency Susceptibility

Emission of Radio (Frequency Energy)

Icing Testing

Elecrostatic Discharge testing

Fire Flammability testing

*Source: Lapan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

State owned electronic company, PT LEN Industry, said that it has completed developing HILS (Hardware In the Loops Simulation System) and Ground Control System (almost complete) and currently been developing FCS (Flight Control System) for Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV. It will have both surveilance and attack capability if any thing goes smoothly inshaAllah.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347489591234740225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Navy make an amphibious Drone. The drone name is SE-01 which look like the name of the program.

From the news I just know that even graduate from the best STEM university in Indonesia, ITB, see Armed Force as their place to serve the nation. ITB graduates usually can get better salary while working in private/state owned companies or even in foreign companies.






News in Indonesian language.









Ketika Tim Khusus Puspenerbal Juanda Membuat Pesawat tanpa Awak - JawaPos.com


Dibuat dengan rahasia, Pesawat Udara Tanpa Awak (PUTA) Amfibi SE-01 memiliki misi penting. Dengan desain khusus serta kemampuan landing dan take off di air.




www.jawapos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> LAPAN made drone. LSU 05 NG (New Generation). LAPAN is Indonesia Space Agency.
> 
> View attachment 710343
> 
> View attachment 710344
> 
> View attachment 710346
> 
> 
> BPPT drone. BPPT is one of Research Agencies in Indonesia, they research many things.
> 
> View attachment 710347
> 
> View attachment 710348
> 
> View attachment 710349
> 
> 
> This one has already been ordered by Air Force. PT LEN Industry makes the mission system.
> 
> Wulung
> 
> View attachment 710351



Smaller UAV made by LAPAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

RX 450-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Minister of Transportation visited PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace)






















Menhub Kepincut Pesawat Buatan PTDI


Menteri Perhubungan Budi Karya Sumadi berkunjung ke hanggar PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI). Budi kepincut pesawat buatan dalam negeri ini.




finance.detik.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Transport Minister visited PT Dirgantara Indonesia and he also inspected N 219.

*N 219*






*This is CN 235 MPA for Senegalese Navy*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362783153920765952
Transport minister has said his plan to buy several N 219 during N 219 certification completion ceremony in Desember 2020, he also said that he want to buy 1 CN 235 using next year budget during his latest visit to the company home base in Bandung.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PTDI Ready to Commercialize N219 Aircraft*
Sunday January 31, 2021 09:38 WIB
Rep: Intan Pratiwi / Red: Fuji Pratiwi







REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) this year is focusing on developing and commercializing the N219 aircraft. Last year, PTDI successfully pocketed a _type certificate_ (TC) and is currently entering the _production certificate_ (PC) stage . 

PTDI Communication Manager Adi Prastowo explained, PTDI at the beginning of this year focused on completing the _production certificate_ (PC) stage . However, in parallel, PTDI will begin to enter the commercialization stage this year.

The hope is that the N219 aircraft can help fill the needs of connectivity and pioneer flights in remote areas of Indonesia. "In addition, we hope our contribution can accelerate Indonesia's economic growth more evenly," said Adi to _Republika_ , Sunday (31/1).

Adi explained that currently the production capacity of the N219 aircraft is four units per year. However, the company is in the review stage to upgrade its production facilities.

"So gradually the production capacity will continue to be increased according to market needs," said Adi.

For the commercialization stage, said Adi, PTDI is active in penetrating and marketing not only domestically but also to the international market. "For N219 aircraft, PTDI is currently continuing to penetrate and market both at home and abroad," he said.

Previously, Minister of Research and Technology / Head of the Research and Innovation Agency (Ristek / BRIN) Bambang Brodjonegero explained that the N219 aircraft project was indeed a collision project. The development of the N219 aircraft will be made in an amphibious variant to meet the needs of the tourism sector and disaster management.

"Amphibious N219 aircraft are needed especially to serve transportation to islands which are still difficult to reach, both because of their location and because of the lack of infrastructure," said Bambang.

Head of the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) Hammam Riza also explained that in production practice, BPPT will assist PTDI and LAPAN as PTDI's development partners in producing amphibious N219 aircraft.

This assistance is part of the focus of BPPT 2021 in developing Advanced Indonesia Technology in the transportation sector. BPPT has been involved in developing technology in the field of mass transportation and environmentally friendly vehicles by the end of 2020.

"BPPT is also assisting LAPAN in the development of the N219 amphibious aircraft, which is an aircraft capable of taking off in waters," Hamam said.

N219 is a project that involves many institutions such as PTDI, Ministry of Industry, Ministry of Transportation, Bappenas, Ministry of Research and Technology, BPPT, and LAPAN. All related institutions are expected to be able to function according to the duties and functions of each institution to support the N219 design process.









PTDI Siap Komersialisasikan Pesawat N219 |Republika Online


Pesawat N219 bisa membantu penerbangan konektivitas dan perintis di pelosok.




www.republika.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

N 219 under wind tunnel. I think it is not the amphibious version, but Indonesia Aerospace will keep developing the plane and try to make it perfect by refining the design I believe after the first version get certification and got meaningful flight data (340 hours)












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364873830452264962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dr.knowhow

As N-219 program seems to be cruising, are ther any recent developments concerning N-245? Or is N-245 planned as a follow up after N-219?


----------



## Indos

dr.knowhow said:


> As N-219 program seems to be cruising, are ther any recent developments concerning N-245? Or is N-245 planned as a follow up after N-219?



Base on recent explanation from DI director (early December 2020), they are going to start the program in 2021 and as I know the budget for the development look like has already been prepared. Yup it will be UCAV MALE, N 245, N 219 amphibious, and further N 219 development until 2024. 

When N 245 development is completed then it will be R 80 joint development with PT RAI (base on recent plan). PT RAI is pretty much almost completing the Preliminary design but they lack of engineers to do detail design because they dont have many designers.

UCAV MALE is still undergoing wind tunnel testing as of now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Defense Ministry Certification of Rocket Motor RD 702 Made by PT DI*

28 February 2021







Handover of PT DI's RD-702 Rocket Motor Type Certificate (photo: Kemhan)

*Signing and submission of RD-702 Rocket Motor military eligibility certificate*

The Indonesian Ministry of Defense's Feasibility Center Monday, February 22, 2020, Laksma took place in the meeting room of the 10th Floor of the AH Nasution Laksma TNI Building, Teguh Sugiono, SE, MM carried out the signing and submission of the RD-702 Rocket Motor Military Feasibility Certificate to PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) as a material producer or provider. Activities run smoothly by always complying with the Covid-19 Health Protocol.






The signing and submission of the Military Feasibility Certificate is carried out after the entire process of the Feasibility Certification activities which include Application activities, Document Verification / Document Review and Conformity Inspection and Functional Tests that have been carried out by the IMMA (Indonesian Military Airworthiness Authority) Team.

In his speech, Kapuslaik congratulated PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) and hopes that Puslaik's trust in the form of a Type Certificate is given, in the future it can be useful for the progress of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) as an Industry in support of National Defense.






Pusat Kelaikan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a rocket made by Indonesian Aerospace to be used in helicopter and plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The first prototype will use Spain FCS, but later it will use LEN FCS inshaAllah, and based on what LEN official said, indigenous FCS will be ready to be integrated in the MALE UCAV in 2023 (base on plan).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Maintenance/overhaull job for PTDI look like will be given this year from Indonesian Air Force for CN 235 planes. Currently PTDI is also working to convert 2-3 Malaysian CN 235 from transport into MPA role. Last year the company has also finished to fix 1 Brunei CN 235 that has been grounded for years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373340311087321088


----------



## Indos

Another NC 212i is ready







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376393988022800389


----------



## Indos

*LAPAN*

This is I believe part of program to make cargo drone, but they are starting from making a small UAV first

*



*



From February 9 to February 12, 2021, the LSU-02 VTOL Hybrid flight test was carried out in Pamengpeuk

The stages taken include:

i) assembly of LSU-02 VTOL airframe components
ii) weighing planes with different compositions
iii) endurance test (endurance) of VTOL batteries by hovering for 2 minutes 38 seconds
iv) auto take-off and landing (Hovering) flight test
v) compartment integration on the plane
vi) compartment dropping testing, and finally the activity is continued
vii) aircraft operation training .

The results are as follows:

1) The basic aircraft platform of the LSU-02 VTOL can be flown in full (full flight profile) with automatic control (autonomous mode)

2) The full capacity of the aircraft's fuel tank is 3.8 liters, so the estimated (cruise speed reference is 26 m / s) the total endurance of the aircraft is 3 hours and a total range of 280 km

3) The above parameters can be used as a reference to determine the safety factor of the endurance and range of the aircraft when the cargo system is installed because the weight of the aircraft + cargo system is 20 kg so that if it is filled with fuel with maximum capacity (3.8 ltr), the weight becomes 23 kg. 

The addition of this take-off weight takes into account several things, namely related to the strength of the wing structure, the aircraft stall speed, and the power consumption of the VTOL system and its battery capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Private owned company

 Light Glider Munition and Infrared guided FFAR for MALE UAV by PT.SAS Aero Sishan 






*






Products – PT. SAS Aero Sishan







sas-aero.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is prepared to have maiden flight in August

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV ground control station and transporter*


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Indos said:


> View attachment 731285
> 
> View attachment 731286
> 
> View attachment 731287
> 
> View attachment 731288


@JamD 

1. You reckon we did this work (FEM, CFD, Wind Tunnel, etc) for PAC's UAV?

2. You reckon there's opportunity for synergy between PAC and Indonesia?


----------



## JamD

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @JamD
> 
> 1. You reckon we did this work (FEM, CFD, Wind Tunnel, etc) for PAC's UAV?


Absolutely no reason to think that they didn't. Totally within the realm of our already running capacity.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> 2. You reckon there's opportunity for synergy between PAC and Indonesia?


Hard to say since both PAC and Indonesia sort of are in the same technological tier in my opinion. Perhaps in subsystem/munitions development. We need to see specialization for synergy: Pakistanis are good at X, Indonesia at Y, Turkey at Z. However, how things stand everybody does everything, just to different level of expertise.


----------



## Indos

Current situation inside CN 235 assembly line. I also see 2 NC 212i plane on the left. At least 1 CN 235 for Indonesian Air Force is almost ready, and this version will be the first who will have glass cockpit.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380433876539961344


----------



## Indos

Just compare it with final assembly line prepared for IFX


----------



## Indos

CN 235 next version will use glass cockpit to replace analog system. This is one new CN 235 MPA for Indonesian Navy being manufactured by Indonesian Aerospace at the moment, not yet finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

In deep talk about CN 235 manufacturing in Indonesian Aerospace with the production manager. It is revealed that CN 235 production is now only done in Indonesia, Airbus Defense is no longer manufacturing the plane and focusing on its derivative C 295.


----------



## Indos

The Center for Aerodynamics and Aerospace Technology (BBTA3) - @bppt_ri, since early January 2021 has conducted wind tunnel testing to support the BPPT Flagship program in the field of defense and security technology, namely the innovative aerodynamic testing technology for the Medium Altitude Aircraft Model (PUNA). Long Endurance (MALE) Combatant.

This testing activity was initiated by a request for a wind tunnel test from the Defense and Security Industry Technology Center (PTIPK-BPPT) @hankambppt representing the MALE consortium to complete and confirm and add to the development of a data base for previous test results that were deemed incomplete.

This 1: 5.5 scale full MALE model test is divided into performance, stability, and ventral fin addition studies and 160 new veetail studies. This testing activity uses the Full Black Eagle MALE model (EH-20 with the latest configuration made by BBTA3 using the 2020 BPPT DIPA budget.

Given that PUNA MALE Elang Hitam (EH) -1 'will be carried out in the first flight test in 2021, but it still requires data on hinge moment measurement results from several control plane deflection angles such as Flap, Aileron, and Ruddervator, then hinge moment testing by using the 1: 3.5 scale isolated Half wing model and the 1: 2 scale Isolated Tail model made this year. 

It is important to do this as soon as possible in order to complete the wind tunnel test result data which will be used to validate the design results as well as support the piloting of the aircraft. MALE Eagle-1 'in 2021.


----------



## Indos

CN 235 MPA cockpit for Indonesian Navy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386564358373744640


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia wind tunnel history*

I have put this video before, but this is from an official YT channel managed by one of division in BPPT (Indonesian Research Agency).

BPPT is just one government research agency, it is under BRIN that also managing LAPAN (Space and Aerospace Agency), LIPI (many kind of research), and BATAN (Nuclear Research)

We can see many of indigenous aircrafts, missile, UAV being developed in Indonesia from the video. There are also some foreign country aircraft/UAV (Turkey/Iran) that seek Indonesian assistance in testing their aircraft. Regardless of that they dont show everything and some foreign people seen on the video are customers since it is government facility, only civil servant can work here.

N 250 and N 2130 program seen in this wind tunnel are cancelled due to prohibition from IMF for government to finance both project. We can only pay our debt to IMF in 2008 while N 250 and N 2130 program have already been exist in 1990's. IMF gave Loan to Indonesia during Asian Financial Crisis that started in 1997.

2 N 250 prototype has flown but we need to make more prototype to complete development and certification which is not cheap, N 1230 program though has been started in 1995 intended to challenge both Boeing and Airbus in big jet engine passenger plane market (comparable to Boeing 737 plane and Airbus A 318).






IPTN N-2130 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





R 80 program is new and intended to make 80-92 passenger class turboprop aircraft to compete with ATR 72. Other seen on the wind tunnel are KFX/IFX C 103 design, Elang Hitam MALE UCAV, and amphibious N 219 planes


----------



## T-SaGe

Indos said:


> that *seek* Indonesian assistance in testing their aircraft




If we are talking about the Anka-Aksungur project, the situation in question is nothing but the use of the wind tunnel belonging to Indonesian institution. Because construction and development activities of the 10MW-Big Subsonic/Transonic Wind Tunnel at TAI facilities is continuing. The aim is to make this facility one of the three largest subsonic facilities in the world after Germany(DNW) and the US. For digital data modeling, computers with 20,000 cores are available and computers with 50,000 cores are expected to be installed.

Here, the use of the wind tunnel is important in terms of calibrating the data sets and CFD analysis, but showing this as SEEKing of technical support is extremely wrong. TAI actively leases wind tunnels around the world. If you wanna know some of them, these scale models were taken to Pakistan, Romania, and even to South Africa. TAI often uses UK facilities, but there is a big problem in finding available appointments. TAI solved this problem by leasing or using as subcontracting almost all tunnels in the world. In addition, CFDs are not the only subject of testing facilities. There are many more complex facilities such as lightning testing and radar reflection tests, and all processes are part of the design testing.

Let's talk about the other side of the coin: I did not see any leakage from Romania or South Africa regarding TAI projects before. I did not see a leak from the UK either. However, for some reason, the Aksungur project was leaked in Indonesia before it was introduced. As if this were not enough, in this forum and in the other forum (you know what I mean), it is tried to be reflected as if Indonesia has technical assistance to this project. Moreover, the only tunnel used for Anka is not in Indonesia. If we are to speak in terms of staff support, TAI has technical offices and "company-employed" staff in the UK, Germany, France, and even wider scale including Indonesia. It is even a company that hires new graduates around the world and gave paid leave for their doctorate abroad.

TAI's strategic goal is to become one of the top 10 aviation companies in the world (the head table), by increasing its turnover four-to-five times within 10 years. In this direction, the number of engineers increases by 1000 every year and within 5 years, the number of direct employment engineers will exceed 10000. Its current turnover nearly 3 billion dollars, it is one of the top 50 defense companies in the world. I wanted to make this reminder about the scale and roadmap of the company we are talking about. Of course, I am very happy when TUSAŞ/TAI adds brotherly Indonesia's companies to its subcontractor services. However, the answer to the question of what kind of change will happen in any project of TAI, if there is not one of them, is the -empty set-. So nothing. I ask you to be more careful when producing speculative content about worldwide companies. have a nice day.


----------



## Indos

T-SaGe said:


> Let's talk about the other side of the coin: I did not see any leakage from Romania or South Africa regarding TAI projects before. I did not see a leak from the UK either. However, for some reason, the Aksungur project was leaked in Indonesia before it was introduced. As if this were not enough, in this forum and in the other forum (you know what I mean), it is tried to be reflected as if Indonesia has technical assistance to this project. Moreover, the only tunnel used for Anka is not in Indonesia




The leaks come from Turkish own media and TAI high ranking official and Anka has been tested in Indonesia wind tunnel since 2008 until around 2017 (newer generation)









TAI perkuat kerja sama pengujian UAV dengan BPPT


Kerja sama dimulai pada saat pengembangan program pesawat terbang tanpa awak (unmanned aircraft vehicle/UAV) ANKA tahun 2008 - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Indos

*Journey of CN235-220 MPA from Bandung to Dakar*


----------



## Indos

N 219 local content is around 40 percent, beside all fuselage parts are produced by Indonesian Aerospace, other local companies under Indonesia Aircraft Component Manufacturer Association (INACOM) are also making some other components.















Pengembangan Pesawat Lokal N219, Indonesia Gandeng Jerman


Kerja sama mencakup teknologi seperti advanced CNC-machining, additive manufacturing, digital engineering dan e-learning, robotics dan automation, serta plastic injection molding.




ekonomi.bisnis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Despite pandemic and many current airline experience lost, there is new Indonesian airline emerge and will operate soon. The company will focus on domestic route and low cost airline

Super Airjet

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN (Indonesia Space Agency), Aerospace Division

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Anechoic chamber facility in LAPAN

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

*N 250 first flight in 1995.*

This plane is developed by Indonesia Aerospace and has gotten around 300 hours test flight and made 2 prototypes and uses fly by wire system.

The plane has even flown to Europe and appear in Parish Airshow in 1997. The program is shutdown after IMF forbid Indonesia government to give any financial support to Indonesian Aerospace.

Indonesia needs IMF loan to be able to survive during Asian Financial Crisis. Indonesia has been able to repay the loan in 2008. Under Indonesia Aerospace new management, the company then pursuit less ambitious program with N 219 plane that requires less money to develop and less competition in its class.






During the journey, Indonesia Aerospace has also lost one of its test flight pilot, Captain Erwin, an Aerospace engineer graduated from Stuttgart University in German, during CN 235 test flight. He is one of test pilots during N 250 first flight.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

This is explanation about CN 235 by the Production Director and you can see some manufacturing process of the plane in the video.

In summary he said :

1. CN 235 is a joint project of CASA Spain (Airbus Defense) and IPTN (Indonesia Aerospace)

2. CN 235 is currently only produced by Indonesian Aerospace while Airbus Defense has already focused on producing C 295 which is a derivative of CN 235

3. All fuselage and even bolt are all produced in Indonesia Aerospace facility where raw material is supplied by other company.

You can use English by changing the subtitle although the automatic translation is really bad


----------



## Indos

PT Nusantara Turbin dan Propulsi (PT NTP) which is a specialized turbine company under PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian Aerospace), gets Indonesia military certification for MRO (Maintenance Repair and Overhaul) of T 56 engine for Hercules C -130






Pusat Kelaikan Kemhan RI







www.kemhan.go.id


----------



## Indos

There is another BELL 412 EPI ready to be delivered to Army


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393515011574616067
____________________________________

I dont know how many Bell 412 EPI orders based on recent contract, but what I know PTDI has 9 NC212 orders where 2 are already completed (1 delivered), 8 Caracal Helicopters ( Forget detail but look like 1 has been delivered last year).

I dont know CN 235 order but at least 1 CN 235 MPA for Navy is currently constructed and almost finish. There are also contract for F 16 refurbished and upgrade program but the work is being done in Air Force facility. 2 F 16 has been delivered, while there are 8 more are still being worked.

New order for CN 235 is likely made by Senegal again this year while PTDI is currently busy converting 3 Malaysian CN 235 into MSA/MPA version.

The next potential order is for MRO of Hercules engine (PT NTP) and MRO of around 8 old CN 235 planes from Armed Force (dont know which branch). And around 4 N 219 planes for Aceh province (waiting mass production certificate for N 219 program) will likely become effective contract this year.

What I can say is that PTDI currently relies a lot with domestic demands and N 219 program would probably become the program that will get many foreign orders as MOU shows good demand from overseas market.

Possible several new CN 235 ASW and Gunship order could happen next year IMO from Indonesian Armed Force.


----------



## Indos

*Aviation Technology: Key for Equitable Development and Protecting The Country" *​
Indonesia has a long history of developing aviation technology. As the largest archipelagic country in the world, Indonesia needs transportation to connect places and islands, where airplane mode is the main choice.

Connectivity is fundamental in realizing equitable development. Research institutes and industries that have become the motor for aerospace technology development have also been formed, namely the National Aeronautics and Space Agency (LAPAN) and Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesian-Aerospace), which in the past was named Nurtanio.

Supported by various research institutions such as Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) and universities as well as other partners, raises various products that are the pride of Indonesia.

One of these products is the N-219 and N-219 Amphibi. The N-219 is designed as a multipurpose transport aircraft that can take-off and landing on short runways, making it suitable for transportation to remote areas, logistics and medical transportation in disaster areas, as well as supporting tourism on small islands. Meanwhile, the N-219 Amphibi has the advantage of being able to take-off and landing on land and on the water, making it very suitable for connecting loose areas and supporting tourism.

The “Elang Hitam (Black Eagle)” Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV was developed by LAPAN, BPPT, and Dirgantara Indonesia to be the eye to monitoring the country from the air. Besides for surveillance purposes, the "Black Eagle" MALE-UAV which is in the MQ-9 USA and CH-4 China classes is also used as a defense tool to protect the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

LAPAN (Indonesia Space Agency) role in Disaster Migitation






I think it is not complete if we dont bring Lapan role in Indonesian rocket program as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Just watch an interview with Ilham Habibie, PT RAI President Commissioner, that R 80 program has finished its preliminary design phase (basic design).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Latest launch can reach 129 km range and RX 550 has undergone static test.







December 2, 2020


----------



## Indos

North Sea drone make a jet engine target drone. We can use this drone to test our AMRAAM, Sidewinder, and our Russian AA missile








North Sea Drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

N 219 Amphibious program has taken around 400 polars in wind tunnel so far and I see that N 245 program may have been delayed until N 219 Amphibious program is completed (base on plan it should have been completed in 2024 that include certification).

N 219 (Basic) program itself, IMO, will focus on getting the order from domestic market and will keep improve the design (based on previous TC and also what they get from N 219 Amphibious development which require many refining based on current wind tunnel test) before it is ready to be launched for international market.

N 219 will get first customer from Ministry of transportation inshaAllah (as the minister has already promised) and this plane I believe will be different with previous N 219 planes (prototypes), there will be more aerodinamic refining and other improvement which will be based on previous TC (Type Certificate) result as Indonesia Aerospace also use certification as way to test the design and structure in real test flight.

Aceh province has also had MOU to buy the planes and Indonesia Aerospace has made agreement with Aceh province to allow Indonesia Aerospace to use the plane as further study. N219 that will be bought by Indonesia Ministry of Transportation actually could be in better position to serve as "another prototype" to study before N 219 program release new series (improved series) that will be sold to private sectors (Airlines, Cargo companies, and so on).


----------



## Indos

*ITB Researches Anti-Corrosion Materials for N219 Amphibious planes*​
23 May 2021





Picture: N219 Amphibious (Lapan)

The idea of the N219 aircraft as amphibious plane (seaplane) continues to develop. The government involved several universities for the plan to develop the idea.

The Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), for example, is part of researching anti-corrosion materials for aircraft due to sea water. The Research and Development Agency of the Ministry of Transportation invites ITB to develop amphibious technology.

The aircraft was an N219 type made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia. "So ITB together with Balitbang researchers are trying to answer the problems identified by the Ministry of Transportation," said ITB Rector Reini Wirahadikusumah.






Head of the Research and Development Agency for the Ministry of Transportation, Umar Haris, came to the ITB Rector, Friday, May 21, 2021. In addition to ITB, his party also collaborated with Gadjah Mada University and the University of Indonesia.

"With this collaboration, it is hoped that a strategic and implementative cooperation can be established for both parties and can be a foundation to answer the challenges that exist today and in the future," said Umar on the official ITB website.





IPTN is former name of Indonesian Aerospace, it has set up office in Seattle,USA, since 1990's, where it was previously intended to prepare Indonesia Aerospace attempt to enter US market and manufacture N 250 and N 2130 in USA. As those programs are failed due to IMF prohibition for Indonesia government to finance them, the office look like become an aerospace design consultant targeting US market (@Indos)

_________________________________________

According to the Chairman of the Institute for Innovation and Entrepreneurship Development ITB, Sigit P. Santosa, the market opportunity for amphibious plane of the N219 type is quite large because Indonesia is a maritime country.

ITB has built a team at the Faculty of Mechanical and Aerospace Technology (FTMD) with PT Dirgantara Indonesia (DI) and the Ministry of Transportation's Balitbang for its development.

Sigit said the collaboration between ITB and PT Dirgantara Indonesia was regarding the design of the N-219 Amphibi aircraft. "Composite materials are currently being developed which of course can be a solution to the risk of corrosion in the sea," he said Friday, May 21, 2021. The Ministry of Transportation has collaborated on seaplane policies with Gadjah Mada University.






PTDI's Program Manager for N219 Budi Sampurno said that his party is targeting 80 percent of domestic sales. The main target is the tourism sector because there are already many tourist locations such as resorts. "Hopefully this cooperation can master seaplane technology," he said on the ITB website.

According to him, the technology that can be used for the N219 aircraft is full composite technology for heavy efficiency and avoiding corrosion which is the main challenge for seaplane. Previously it was reported that the government would develop the aircraft made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia and the National Aeronautics and Space Agency so that they could also land in the water.










Now the development of N219 has entered its second year and is currently still in the Preliminary Design stage, to then proceed to the Prototyping and Structure Test, Development Test, and is targeted to obtain an Aircfrat Type Certificate in 2024.









ITB Teliti Bahan Antikorosi untuk Pesawat Laut N219


Teknologi yang bisa dipakai untuk pesawat N219 adalah teknologi full composite untuk efisiensi berat dan menghindari korosi.




tekno.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

CN 235 MPA for Indonesian Navy is almost ready







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400369606938693632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*This information IMO needs its own dedicated post*

IPTN is former name of Indonesian Aerospace, it has set up office in Seattle,USA, since 1990's, where it was previously intended to prepare Indonesia Aerospace attempt to enter US market and manufacture N 250 and N 2130 in USA.

As those programs are failed due to IMF prohibition for Indonesia government to finance them, the office has become another Indonesian Aerospace subsidiary companies and also become an aerospace design and engineering consultant targeting US aerospace sector.










PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Aerospace subsidiary companies*






















PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

So with close cooperation between Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI) and GE(General Electric), cooperation between two companies in F 414 engine for KF 21/IFX in my opinion will be much easier to make. 

CN 235 also uses GE engine which I believe new project N 245 will also likely to use GE engine.


----------



## Indos

State owned MRO company, GMF AeroAsia has plan to do MRO for Indonesia Airforce C 130 planes, including doing modification on their center wing box and cockpit (changing analog into digital). The MRO will also include the Engine part. They will likely need to compete other state owned company, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) MRO division that also has certification for doing MRO for C 130 plane engine.

Old news (late 2019)





(Left to Right) Director of Business and Base Operation sekaligus Plt Direktur Utama PT Garuda Maintenance Facility AeroAsia Tbk Tazar Marta, Director of Finance Edward GMF Okky Avianto, Director Human Capital GMF Asep Kurnia, Director Line Operation Beni Gunawan, dan Director New Business Portofoli GMF I Gusti Wayan Susena dalam acara halal bihalal di Restoran Seribu Rasa, Menteng, Jakarta Pusat, Selasa, 25 Juni 2019. TEMPO/Francisca Christy Rosana









GMF Akan Modifikasi dan Rawat Hercules C-130 Milik TNI AU


PT GMF AeroAsia Tbk. memproyeksikan pengembangan bisnis baru pada 2020, yakni melakukan perawatan alutsista untuk pesawat militer dalam negeri milik TNI AU.




bisnis.tempo.co





*GMF AeroAsia company profile*


----------



## Indos

Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) adds new production equipment







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402111716410888193


----------



## Indos

Airbus has tested their C 295 gunship





The C295 Armed ISR has recently conducted flight trials. (Airbus)






Airbus trials armed C295 gunship for persistent CAS


Airbus has flown an upgraded version of its armed C295 gunship that has been developed to provide persistent close air support (CAS).



www.janes.com





What happen with Indonesia Aerospace (Dirgantara Indonesia) CN 235 gunship program ? Havent get the update news since last year....

----------------------------------------------------------


13 February 2020

*Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesia prepares CN-235 gunship for first aerial firings*

by Ridzwan Rahmat


Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has completed ground firing trials on a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multipurpose aircraft, and is now preparing the airframe for its first aerial tests, Igan Satyawati, the company’s vice president for business development and marketing, told _Jane’s_ at Singapore Airshow 2020.






A model of the CN-235 gunship is pictured on display at the Singapore Airshow 2020 exhibition. (Jane’s/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The variant, which has been developed out of the company’s flying test bed (FTB) airframe, is fitted with single-barrelled 30 mm DEFA 553 aircraft cannon on the portside aft of its fuselage.

The weapon was salvaged from a retired Douglas A-4H Skyhawk that was formerly in service with the Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU).

The FTB was formerly in service with the now defunct domestic flight operator, Merpati Nusantara Airlines. PTDI acquired the airframe as a platform from which it can prove out experimental concepts, such as the gunship variant.

It is equipped with General Electric (GE) CT7-9 turboprop engines and has been structurally enhanced to withstand the weight of its 30 mm cannon. The airframe has also been retrofitted with storage compartments to store equipment and munitions related to the weapon.

There are plans to incorporate hardpoints on the aircraft’s wings and fuselage so it can carry additional weapons but this is not a priority at the moment, said the company.

“Now that ground-based firings from the aircraft have been completed, we are focused on preparing the parameters to test the aircraft and its [30 mm] weapon while it is in the air,” sad Igan, adding that the company is aiming to conduct the flight trials by 2020.






Singapore Airshow 2020: Indonesia prepares CN-235 gunship for first aerial firings


Indonesian state-owned aircraft manufacturer PT Dirgantara (PTDI) has completed ground firing trials on a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multipurpose...



www.janes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The first plane developed by Indonesia Aerospace is Sikumbang in 1954. At the time Indonesia Aerospace is still in the form of Air Force unit and lead by Nurtanio, Indonesian Air Force officer who studied aerospace engineering in FEATI (Far East Aero Technical Institute) Manila, at that time Philippine was among the most advance Asian countries where they have good universities.














LIPNUR Sikumbang - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The next indigenous plane program is XT 400 which is being developed by LAPAN (Indonesia Aerospace and Space Agency) in 1977.






But XT 400 program is not continued after Habibie comes and become CEO of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace).

Habibie prefers the government to buy license of C 212 and produce it in country in mass, later Habibie make Indonesia Aerospace has joint development program with CASA in CN 235 program which was started in 1979.

XT 400 prototype














XT-400, Pesawat Perintis Pertama LAPAN Rancangan Suharto


Sebelum terlibat dalam perancangan pesawat terbang perintis N219 bersama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Lembaga Penerbangan & Antariksa Penerb




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

Components made by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) for Airbus EC725/H225M. The main suppliers for this components for Airbus are only Indonesia and Spain.










Source:









Bandung - Merdeka.com | PT DI pasok Tailboom dan Fuselage untuk Airbus Helicopter Perancis


Nilai kerja sama pembuatan 2 (dua) unit tailboom senilai USD 88 ribu atau USD 44 ribu per unitnya dan 1 (satu) unit fuselage senilai USD 385 ribu




m.merdeka.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Presidential Helicopter also EC 725/H22M


----------



## Indos

Finance Minister is reported, Today, to have disbursed money for Bell 412 helicopter upgrade program for Indonesian Army. As the only company in Indonesia that has close cooperation with Bell textron, look like PT Dirgantara Indonesia will get this upgrade project.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393515011574616067
-------------------------------------------------











PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Titanium100

@Indos any updates on the prabowo developments


----------



## Indos

Titanium100 said:


> @Indos any updates on the prabowo developments



Minister of Planning only approves 20 billion USD procurement until 2024. This is total procurement, using both foreign loan (for foreign equipment) and domestic loan (for local equipment). While the realization depends on Finance Minister and I believe President as well. 









Jokowi Cuma Anggarkan Rp298 T Buat Belanja Militer


Menteri PPN Suharso Monoarfa mengungkapkan anggaran belanja militer Indonesia masih di bawah 1 persen dari Pendapatan Domestik Bruto (PDB).




www.cnnindonesia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Indos said:


> Minister of Planning only approves 20 billion USD procurement until 2024. This is total procurement, using both foreign loan (for foreign equipment) and domestic loan (for local equipment). While the realization depends on Finance Minister and I believe President as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokowi Cuma Anggarkan Rp298 T Buat Belanja Militer
> 
> 
> Menteri PPN Suharso Monoarfa mengungkapkan anggaran belanja militer Indonesia masih di bawah 1 persen dari Pendapatan Domestik Bruto (PDB).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnnindonesia.com



Was the 125b package not for until 2040


----------



## Indos

*History*


*I. INTRODUCTION*

Aircraft is a mode of transportation that has a very important purpose in economic and defense development, especially in Indonesia that is an archipelago state with a quite difficult geographical conditions if not using a proper kind of air transportation. By the conditions those mentioned above, the idea arises that, as an archipelago state, Indonesia is in a position to have an independent maritime and aviation industry itself. This led to the birth of aircraft industry in Indonesia.

*II. NATIONAL EFFORTS IN MANUFACTURING AN AIRCRAFT
A. PRE-INDEPENDENCE ERA*

Since the Indonesian puppet mythology was developed in Indonesian culture and Gatotkaca became a legendary figure as a hero who has the ability to fly, the desire to fly of Indonesian people was highly triggered at that time.

In the Dutch Colonial era, they did not have an aircraft design program yet, but they carried out a couple of activities related to making a licenses, technical and safety evaluations for all aircraft that is operated throughout Indonesia. In 1914, Flight Test Department was established in Surabaya, in order to look deeper about flight performance in the tropical areas.

Then in 1930, there was a form in establishing the Aircraft Production Department which produced the Canadian AVRO-AL and modified fuselage was made from local wood. This manufacturing facility was transferred to Andir Airfield (now Husein Sastranegara Airport).

During this period, the interest of manufacturing aircraft was started within the private-owned workshop.

In 1937, eight years prior to the Indonesian Independence, due to the request of a local businessman and some of Indonesian youths, led by Tossin. They built an aircraft at a workshop, located in Jalan Pasirkaliki, Bandung and they named the aircraft as PK. KKH. This aircraft had once surprised the aviation world since its ability to fly towards Netherland, China and vice versa. Prior to this, around the 1922, Indonesia had even been involved in aircraft modification at a private house on Jalan Cikapundung, Bandung.

In 1938, by the request from LW. Walraven and MV. Patist – designer of PK. KKH – the light aircraft was built at workshop on Jalan Kebon Kawung, Bandung.

*B. POST-INDEPENDENCE ERA*

After the Indonesian Independence was proclaimed in 1945, the opportunity for Indonesian to reach their dream to build the aircraft by their own needs was totally wide open. At that time, they began to deeply realized that as an archipelagic country, Indonesia will always need the air transportation facilities for itself to expedite the economic development and national defense.

In 1946, Planning & Construction Bureau was established at TRI-Udara or Indonesian Air Force. Sponsored by Wiwieko Supono, Nurtanio Pringgoadisurjo and Sumarsono, a special workshop was located in Magetan, near Madiun, East Java. From a simple materials of Zogling, NWG-1 Light Aircraft was made.

Tossin was also involved in this aircraft manufacturing process, supported by Ahmad and friends. The total were six, these aircraft were also utilized for developing the desire of aviation things for Indonesian people. At the same time also acquaint the aviation world into the pilots who were ready to have a training in India.

Then in 1948, they were succeeded in manufacturing the first engine, powered by Harley Davidson, called WELL-X. It was designed by Wiwieko Supono and called as RI-X.

This era was marked by the emergence of a number of aeromodelling clubs which led to the birth of our aviation technology pioneer called Nurtanio Pringgoadisuryo, but they had to stop this activity due to the communist Madiun Rebellion and Dutch aggression.

In this period, the aviation activities were primarly carried out as part of the physical revolution for the national freedom. The existing aircrafts were modified for combat missions. Agustinus Adisutjipto was the most remarkable figure in this era, the one who designed and flight-tested an aircraft and also flown the aircraft in a real air-battle. He modified the Cureng aircraft into ground-attack version.

After the Dutch occupational era has ended, the activities that mentioned above was continued in Andir Airfield, Bandung – which later known as Husein Sastranegara Airport. In year 1953, this activity was institutionalized into Trial Department. Managed by 15 members, under the supervision of Komando Depot Perawatan Teknik Udara, led by Air Major Nurtanio Pringgoadisurjo.

Based on Nurtanio’s design on August 1, 1954, that department has succeeded fly the first prototype of ‘Si Kumbang’, all-metal, single-seated aircraft, and it was made in three units.

On April 24, 1957, due to Decree of the Chief of Staff of Indonesian Air Force No. 68, the Trial Department was upgraded into a larger organization called Sub Depot Investigation, Experimentation and Manufacture.

In the following year, 1958, the basic trainer prototype ‘Belalang 89’ was successfully flown. As a serial production, the following aircraft was called as Belalang 90, was made in 5 units and they got some of top pilot candidates from Indonesian Air Force and Indonesian Army. In the same year, the sport aircraft ‘Kunang 25’ was flown. The philosophy of this aircraft was to motivate the Indonesia’s young generation who are interested in the field of aircraft manufacturing.

To enhance their aeronautical background, during period 1960-1964's, Nurtanio and three other colleagues were sent to Far Eastern Air Transport Incorporated (FEATI) Philippines, one of the first aeronautical university in Asia. After completing their study, they returned to Bandung to work for LAPIP.

Belalang Aircraft







Kunang Aircraft






Sikumbang Aircraft






*III. EFFORTS TO ESTABLISH AN AIRCRAFT INDUSTRY*

In line with the achievement that have been obtained and the possibility to develop faster, based on Head of Indonesian Air Force Staff Decree No. 488, August 1960, Aviation Industry Preparation Agency (Lembaga Persiapan Industri Penerbangan/ LAPIP) was established. On December 16, 1961, the agency was established and had a function to prepare aviation industry establishment with the capacity to support national aviation activities in Indonesia.

Along with this, in 1961 LAPIP signed an agreement with CEKOP, an aircraft industry from Poland, to establish an aircraft industry in Indonesia. The contract covered the construction of aircraft factory facility, HR training and production under the license of PZL-104 Wilga, and then recognized as Gelatik (Padda-Indonesian bird). Aircraft that manufactured serially in 44 units was used to support agriculture activity, lightweight transport, and aero-club.

In the same period, in 1965, through a Presidential Decree, KOPELAPIP (Komando Pelaksana Industri Pesawat Terbang) or Executive Command for Preparation of Aviation Industry and PN. Industri Pesawat Terbang Berdikari (Berdikari Aircraft Industry) was established.

On March 1966, Nurtanio passed away in an aircraft flight testing, and in order to commemorate his valuable contribution to his country and nation, KOPELAPIP and PN, Berdikari Aircraft Industry was merged with LIPNUR (Lembaga Industri Penerbangan Nurtanio) or Nurtanio Aviation Industry Agency. In further development, LIPNUR produced a basic trainer aircraft called LT-200 and built a workshop for after-sales-service, repair and maintenance, and overhauls.

In 1962, according to Presidential Decree, Aerospace Engineering of Institute Technology of Bandung was established as a part of available Machine Department. Oetarjo Diran and Liem Keng Kie were pioneers of this aviation section. These two figures were included among those who joined in Overseas Scholarship Student Program. Initiated in 1958, through this program, some of Indonesian students were sent abroad (Europe and United States of America).

Meanwhile other efforts in pioneering aircraft industry establishment are also done by a young Indonesian man – B. J. Habibie – from 1964 to 1970s.

*IV. ESTABLISHMENT OF INDONESIAN AIRCRAFT INDUSTRY
A. PIONEERING PERIOD*

Five main factors that lead into the establishment of IPTN are: There are some Indonesian who had dreamed since a long time to build an aircraft and establish an aircraft industry in Indonesia; some Indonesian who had mastery in science and technology to build an aircraft and aircraft industry; some Indonesian who, besides mastering science and technology needed, they are also very dedicated to utilize their skills in establishing aircraft industry; some Indonesian experts in aircraft sales and marketing for both national and international scopes; political will from the ruling government.

The harmonious integration from those factors has made IPTN as an aircraft industry with adequate facilities.

Everything were started from Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie, a man who was born in Pare-Pare, South Sulawesi (Celebes), on June 25, 1936. He was graduated from Aachen Technical High Learning, Aircraft Construction Department, then he worked in MBB (Masserschmitt Bolkow Blohm), an aircraft industry in Germany since 1965.

When he was about to get his doctorate degree, in 1964, he had a strong willing to return to his country to participate in Indonesia development program in the aviation industry. But KOPELAPIP management suggested him to keep seeking more experiences while waiting the possibility in establishing aircraft industry. In 1966, when Adam Malik, Indonesia’s current Minister of Foreign Affairs visited Germany, he asked Habibie to contribute his thoughts for the realization of Indonesia Development.

Realized that the efforts to establish an aircraft industry was impossible to be done by himself, Habibie decided to start pioneering in preparing skillful human resources at the fixed time could anytime be employed by the future aircraft industry in Indonesia. Habibie soon set up a voluntarily team. In the early of 1970s the team was sent to Germany to start working and learning science and technology in aviation field at HFB/ MBB, place where Habibie worked, to execute their initial planning.

In the same period, a similar activity was also pioneered by Pertamina (Perusahaan Minyak Indonesia) on its capacity as an agent of Indonesia Development. With such capacity, Pertamina succeeded in establishing Krakatau Steel Industry. Ibnu Sutowo, current President Director of Pertamina at that time, contributed his thoughts that the process of transferring technology from developed countries should be carried out with a clear concept and national-oriented.

In early December 1974, Ibnu Sutowo met Habibie in Dusseldorf, Germany, where he gave an elaborate explanation to Habibie about Indonesia Development, Pertamina with the dream of establishing aircraft industry in Indonesia. The result of the meeting was the appointment of Habibie as Pertamina President Advisor, and he was asked to return to Indonesia immediately.

In early January 1974, a decisive step towards the establishment of aircraft industry had taken. The first realization was the establishment of new division that specialized in advanced technology and aviation technology matter. Two months after Dusseldorf meeting, on 26 January, 1974, Habibie was called by President Soeharto. On that meeting Habibie was appointed to be President Advisor in technology field. It was the first day for Habibie to start his official mission.

These meeting resulted the establishment of ATTP Division (Teknologi Lanjutan & Teknologi Penerbangan Pertamina) which became the milestone for the establishment of BPPT and part of IPTN.

In September 1974, ATTP signed the agreement to license collaborate with MBB (Germany) and CASA (Spain) to manufacture BO-105 helicopter and fixed wing NC212.

*B. THE FOUNDER*

When the efforts of the establishment has shown its form, there was a problem faced by Pertamina which later influenced the existence of ATTP, projects and its program, that was about aircraft industry. But, realizing that ATTP division and its projects were a way to prepare Indonesians to ‘take-off’ for Pelita VI, so the government decided to continue the establishment of aircraft industry with its all consequences.

Based on this thing, according to Government Regulation No. 12, April 5, 1976, the preparation of aircraft industry was started. Based on this regulation, all assets, facilities and potencies were accumulated covering Pertamina’s assets, ATTP Division which had prepared for establishing aircraft industry with LIPNUR assets, Indonesian Air Force, as the basic assets for aircraft industry. These basic assets hopefully can support the development of aircraft industry which is able to answer all challenges.

On April 26, 1976, based on Notarial Deed No.15, Jakarta, PT. Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio was officially established with Dr. B. J. Habibie as the President Director. When the physical facility of this industry completed, in August 1976, President Soeharto inaugurated this aircraft industry.

On October 11, 1985, PT. Industri Pesawat Terbang Nurtanio was moved to PT. Industri Pesawat Terbang Nusantara or IPTN.

From this point, a new horizon of a modern and complete aircraft industry in Indonesia had just begun. In this period all infrastructure aspects, facilities, human resources, law and regulations, and those that related and support the existence of aircraft industry integrally implemented. Previously, in 1960s and 1970s this issue was never thought seriously. Moreover, this industry developed a progressive technology and industry transformative concept that apparently gave an optimal result in mastering aviation technology in a relatively short time, 20 years.

IPTN had a point of view that transferring technology should be implemented integrally and completely and covers hardware, software, and brainware where human as the core. That is human who has a capability of strong willingness, capability and perspective in science, theory and skill to implement them in a concrete work. Based on this, IPTN has applied a transferring technology philosophy that called “Begin at the end and End at the beginning”. It is a philosophy to absorb advanced technology progressively and gradually in a process that inseparable and based on Indonesia’s objective needs. Through this philosophy then thoroughly mastered, not only the material but also the capability and skills. This philosophy also can be adjusted with the development and advancement that achieved by other country.

This philosophy also teaches that in manufacturing an aircraft it does not always begin from components, but directly learned the end of a process (an already-manufactured aircraft), then reversing through phases of components manufacturing. Transferring technology phase divided into:

Phase of utilizing the existing technology/ License Program
Phase of Technology Integration
Phase of Technology Development
Phase of Basic Research
The target of first phase is mastering manufacture ability and at the same time sorting out and determine aircraft type that fulfill the domestic needs: the result of sales will be used to support the company business capability. It is recognized as the progressive manufacturing method.

The second phase is aimed to master the self-design capability. The third phase is intended to improve self-design skills. The fourth phase is aimed to master the basic knowledge in order to support the development of superior new products.

* C. PARADIGM, NEW NAME*

As 24 years of its establishment, IPTN had successfully transferred sophisticated and latest aviation technology, mostly from the west hemisphere to Indonesia. IPTN had mastered in aircraft designing, development, and manufacture small to medium range of regional commuter.

In facing new global market system, IPTN defined itself as ‘IPTN 2000’ which focusing on applying new strategy, business oriented, to fulfill current situation with new structure.

The restructuring program covers business re-orientation, justify and arrange human resources with available workloads, and strong capitalization based on market which market focused and concentrated business mission.

Now, PT IPTN selling its excessive capability in engineering – by offering design to test activity services, manufacture, aircraft & non-aircraft components, and aftersales services.

In relation, IPTN’s name had changed into PT. DIRGANTARA INDONESIA (PERSERO) or Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) that officially inaugurated by President of Indonesia Republic, KH. Abdurrahman Wahid, in Bandung on August 24, 2000.






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

After so while N 219 photo is shown again in the company twitter account. Look like they still do more test after having the type certificate from Transportation Ministry.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412243421700386830


In other development, state owned energy company, PT Pertamina, will use CN 235 FTB (Flying Test Bed) owned by Indonesia Aerospace to test their home grown biofuel if static test being conducted in PT GMF AeroAsia shows good result.


----------



## Indos

N 219 Amphibious testing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401830612210622469

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

N 219 local content certification.


----------



## Indos

Hangar in Indonesian Aerospace complex for production of KF 21/IFX. There are 2 hangars that have already been built, first is hangar for composite material and second hangar is for IFX production line. 


Mock up in KFX/IFX design center

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

During Indo Defense event in Jakarta 2016, PT Info Global proposes this avionics for Indonesian version of KF 21 or IFX.






PT Info Global company profile






Other product

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Aerospace complex has been quite full. They are now preparing to make another production line for N 219 inside the complex. Indonesian Aerospace logically can still add production line hangar for N 219 and KF 21/IFX inside their current factory and office complex. After that it will be full.

Indonesia government needs to buy huge land in Kertajati airport complex for Indonesia Aerospace expansion as I see they need new facility for producing MALE UCAV drone, N219 Amphibious, R 80 planes, and N 245 planes which are their current and possible future programs.

Not to mention my advice to develop Wing Man drone for KF21/IFX somewhere after 2027. Aerostructure business can also be expanded and current facility cannot do expansion due to not enough land anymore in current production complex.

Kertajati is also located in West Java and will be connected soon to Bandung via high way road. Indonesia Aerospace current complex is in Bandung, West Java capital city.

Kertajati Airport






Kertajati-Bandung high way is under construction (West Java)


----------



## Indos

Base on previous plan by Indonesia Aerospace Director, Bandung will be the base for defense products and Kertajati will be the base for commercial products of the company.

Currently Indonesia Aerospace commercial products are N 219 plane, MRO for commercial planes, Aerostructure components for Boeing and Airbus planes and products and services by PT Nusantara Turbin and propulsi and other subsidiary companies in turbin sector (including service). While possible commercial products in the near future are R 80 plane, N 245 plane, and Cargo drone.

Jokowi actually has stated the land in Kertajati for new Indonesia Aerospace facility should be at least 5 - 6 time larger than the current facility.

The idea is enforced again this March 2021 and we will see what will be happening at least for the next 2 years. Do they start buying vast land near the airport soon ?

PT RAI as R 80 program developer has huge land near Batam Airport actually, I suggest government buy the land and convert it to the land in Kertajati so that both PT Dirgantara Indonesia and PT RAI can work together more efficiently for R 80 plane program (InshaAllah).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is for Indonesian Armed Force.


----------



## Indos

Small drone made by BPPT (Gov Research Agency)

Alap Alap (Eagle) UAV


----------



## Indos

*N 219 competitor*

Same class with N 219 but this plane will be powered by electricity. Have already got order for 100 planes. Targeted to get Type certificate in 2026.















Heart Aerospace | Electrifying regional air travel







heartaerospace.com













United Airlines Is Buying 100 Zero-Emission Electric Planes From a Swedish Startup


The airliner is confident that Heart Aerospace can bring its 19-seat electric ES-19 aircraft to market by 2026.




robbreport.com


----------



## Indos

Not a sophisticated UAV but it shows UAV drone producer from Indonesia private sector. The producer also has UAV service and they get contract from biggest mobile telecommunication company, state owned PT Telkomsel, to do some test on their network nationwide.

PT Charita Boat Indonesia. Previously the business is ship producer but now they also make drone.






This is YT channel of the business owner, Budi Suchaeri


----------



## Indos

*F 16 Refurbished and Upgrade Program*






*Taking Off*
BY :ANTARA PHOTO

FEBRUARY 18, 2020

Lockheed Martin engineers conducted test flights for newly upgraded Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU) F-16 fighter jets at the Iswahjudi Air Force Base in Magetan, East Java, on Tuesday. The upgrade to 10 of TNI AU's F-16 jets was carried out by TNI AU and *Dirgantara Indonesia engineers* under the supervision of Lockheed Martin.









Taking Off


The Indonesian Air Force has just upgraded 10 of its aging F-16 fighter jets.




jakartaglobe.id


















There are only 2 Lockheed Martin engineers who supervise the work. 



Lanud Iswahjudi Perbaharui Pesawat Tempur F-16 A/B | IDN Times



4 F 16 A/B have been refurbished and upgraded into Block 52 variant, there are remaining 6 planes


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV Program






Just heard from one of BPPT researcher for drone that Elang Hitam MALE UCAV will use Artificial Intelligent. He is Phd from one of US universities.

BPPT official is not sure whether the drone will have maiden flight in August as BPPT Chairman stated repeatedly since beginning of this year, but look like the official is quite sure for the drone to have maiden flight this year.


----------



## Indos

*Closer look....*


----------



## Indos

Jakarta, 25 Juni 2021

*Infoglobal Gets AMARS Certificate From Ministry Of Defence Of The Republic Of Indonesia*
Marketing Infoglobal






_CEO of Infoglobal, Adi Sasongko receives AMARS certificate from Head of Worthiness Centre, Teguh Sugiono at Worthiness Centre, Ministry of Defence of RI (25/06/21)._ 


On June 25th, 2021, Infoglobal gets Certificate of Approval Approved Military Aircraft Repair Station (AMARS) from the Ministry of Defence of the Republic of Indonesia (Kemhan RI). This certificate is signed and handed over by Commodore Teguh Sugiono, S.E., M.M as Head of Worthiness Centre, Ministry of Defence RI to Adi Sasongko as the CEO of Infoglobal at Worthiness Centre Ministry of Defence RI, Jakarta.

The AMARS certificate is important considering Infoglobal is an Indonesia defense industry that capable of developing avionics of military aircraft.

The certificate is obtained by Infoglobal after going through the assessment process conducted by Indonesia Military Airworthiness Authority (IMAA), such as document verification, conformity inspection, and functional test. The certification process focuses on some criteria, including: qualified personnel, tool equipment, quality system, and facilities.

With this AMARS certificate, Infoglobal is stated to have worthy facilities and capability of doing maintenance on primary weapons system (Alutsista TNI), especially aircraft.






infoglobal.co.id


Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.




infoglobal.co.id





-------------------------------------------------------------

PT INFO GLOBAL company profile


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417688753020182536


----------



## Indos

PTDI's flagship products are the NC212i, CN235 and N219 aircraft, and PTDI has a collaboration _project_ with Airbus Defense & Space for the CN295 aircraft. In addition, PT DI also has a _project_ of cooperation with Airbus Helicopters for different types of helicopters and Bell Helicopters in producing _tail boom, door assembly, door post, pylon_ and _ducts_ for *Bell 412 helicopters* and Huey II _. _In addition, PTDI and Bell Helicopters also cooperate in conducting _joint sales & marketing_ for the Bell 412EPI, _customization_ and maintenance.

https://www.indonesian-aerospace.com/press/detail/178_pengangkatan+anggota+dewan+komisaris+ptdi






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

Another delivery of NC 212i to Indonesian Air Force (TNI AU)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418062762169683969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) human resources 

University level :*

Bachelor (below 25 years old) : 51

Bachelor ( 25-35 years old) : 678
Master/Phd graduates ( 25-35 years old) : 55

Bachelor ( 36-45 years old) : 167
Master/Phd graduates ( 36-45 years old) : 31

Bachelor ( 46-55 years old) : 253
Master/Phd gaduates ( 46-55 years old) : 55

Bachelor ( more than 55 years old) : 258
Master/Phd graduates (more than 55 years old) : 34

Explanation : Indonesian term : S 1 (Bachelor), S 2 (Master graduate), S 3 (Phd/Doctorate graduate)

----------------------------------------------------

*Diploma Level*

3 years diploma (colleges) ( below 25 years old): 81
3 years diploma (25-35 years old) : 326
3 years diploma ( 36-45 years old): 76
3 years diploma (46-55 years old) : 39
3 years diploma (Above 55 years old) : 51

*High School (STM / Technic School )*

Lowest education is High School (more likely STM (High school level but focus on engineering for 3 years) : 1928

3 years diploma and High School graduates are the ones that mostly handle production.

--------------------------------------------------

Total employees : 3794


----------



## Indos

Air Force commander visited PTDI production facility






Something interesting seen on the banner in the background saying "Prioritize Sholat (5 times pray) and safety"


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV needs to use winglet in its wings to improve its range







Just like Protector UCAV 











UK buys 13 more Protector RPAS


The UK has ordered 13 more Protector RG Mk1 Remotely Piloted Air Systems (RPAS), UK Minister for Defence Procurement Jeremy Quin announced during a visit to the GKN...



www.janes.com













Air Safety Certification Phase for Reaper Replacement


As flight safety tests for the RAF's Protector RPAS ramp up, will Detect and Avoid systems be enough for certification to fly in non-segregated airspace.




www.defenceprocurementinternational.com


----------



## Indos

New color of Indonesian Presidential plane 






Previous color


----------



## Indos

*N 219 Amphibious*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421028874914197505


----------



## Indos

N 219


----------



## Indos

As expected, delay again. I expect the maiden flight will likely be conducted in first semester 2022.....

*Domestically Made Drones Ready to Fly for the First Time in late 2021*
Tuesday 10 Aug 2021 16:39 WIB
Rep: Rizky Suryarandika/ Red: Agus Yulianto







REPUBLIKA.CO.ID, JAKARTA -- The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT) plans to make the first flight of the PUNA Elang Hitam (Medium Altitude Long Endurance Unmanned Aircraft) at the end of 2021. This technological innovation in the defense sector is part of the Commemoration of Awakening Day. National Technology (Hakteknas) every August 10.

Head of BPPT Hammam Riza said, PUNA Elang Hitam is a leap in today's technology to reach advanced technology in the future. PUNA Black Eagle can operate automatically and has a flight endurance of more than 24 hours. 

This project was jointly developed in a national consortium involving the Ministry of Defense, Indonesian Air Force, BPPT, LAPAN, ITB, PT DI, and PT LEN. BPPT was appointed as the coordinator of the National Research Priority (PRN) of PUNA Elang Hitam in accordance with the Minister of Research, Technology and Higher Education Regulation No. 38 of 2019.

"The ultimate goal of the PUNA Elang Hitam Consortium is to accommodate the needs of the main weapon system (Alutsista) TNI, especially combatant drones that are in the same class as the advanced drones belonging to Turkey (AnKA), the United States (Predator), and Israel (Heron)," Hammam said in a statement. press statement, Tuesday (10/8).

Hammam assessed that the mastery of the Black Eagle PUNA technology could be a means of advancing national defense technology. Then gradually build the technological independence of the MALE type PUNA sub-system by the consortium members. So that it can produce MALE combatant drone products that can be accepted by the Indonesian Air Force according to the requirements.

Hammam explained that the work on preparing the PUNA Elang Hitam drone was divided into three supporting sub-activities, namely the construction of platforms (rides), the construction of the flight control system (FCS) and mission system, as well as the development of weapons systems and their integration. 

"We invite all parties to succeed so that PUNA Elang Hitam can fly for the first time in 2021 and carry out the best possible stages to be able to realize the combatant mission in 2025," said Hammam.

Hammam hopes that the Black Eagle PUNA can save national foreign exchange. Thus, a lot of added value from the design and manufacturing process can be absorbed into the country.

"Savings on the procurement of the Black Eagle PUNA, mastery of the design and design of the Black Eagle PUNA will grow the unmanned aircraft industry and other component/support industries, such as servo electric motors, landing gear," said Hammam. 









Drone Buatan Dalam Negeri Siap Terbang Perdana Akhir 2021 |Republika Online


PUNA Elang Hitam dapat beroperasi otomatis dan tahan terbang lebih 24 jam.




www.republika.co.id

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Despite pandemic and many current airline experience lost, there is new Indonesian airline emerge and will operate soon. The company will focus on domestic route and low cost airline
> 
> Super Airjet



This newest Airline that start their business in the pandemic period has already been operating now


----------



## Indos

PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace) celebrates its 45 years existence 








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429724103586369542


----------



## Indos

Rocket test, LAPAN (Indonesia Space Agency), RX 450


----------



## Indos

*Launching Pesawat Udara Nir Awak (PUNA) Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) Elang Hitam*


----------



## Indos

Look like the main designers


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

R 80 developed by PT Ragio Aviasi






Home


Regio Aviasi Industri is an Indonesian aircraft manufacturer headquartered in Jakarta, Indonesia. It was founded by Prof. Dr.-Ing. H. Bacharuddin Jusuf Habibie.




regio-aviasi.co.id











And its likely competitor


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433000726511296513


----------



## Indos

*Financial Situation during Pandemi and current program*

In 2020, Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) experience lost of around 7 million USD. This is due to cancellation of several orders made by Indonesian government and Philippine Armed Force. For comparison, in 2019 Indonesian Aerospace get net profit of 10 million USD. It is still much better than big aerospace companies like Boeing and Airbus which experience huge lost during 2020 period due to collapse of Airline industry (pandemic related effect)

*Current ongoing programs by Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI):*

N 219 Amphibious
KF21/IFX -with KAI (Korean Aerospace) and ADD Korea
MALE UCAV Elang Hitam (Black Eagle)- with SOE consortium and ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology)
Cruise Missile-with SOE consortium

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Other program*

RX 450 and RX 550 rocket program is handled by LAPAN
Cargo drone program is handled by LAPAN (Indonesia space and Aerospace Agency)
R 80 program is run by PT RAI 
N 245 program look like being pending


----------



## Indos

*Dawn Aerospace To Empower The Indonesian Space Agency’s Tsunami Warning Satellite Constellation*
AUGUST 9, 2021







*The National Institute of Aeronautics and Space of Indonesia (LAPAN) has selected Dawn Aerospace‘s green propulsion for a new satellite constellation used for the early detection of Tsunamis.*

Indonesia, located along the Pacific Ocean’s Circum-Pacific belt, or “_Ring of Fire_,” is geographically prone to tsunamis; several tectonic plates meet and frequently cause volcanic and seismic activity. As a result, around 90 percent of the world’s earthquakes occur in the area.

With Indonesia’s history of earthquakes and tsunamis, a new *Tsunami Warning System* (_TWS_) is expected to save countless lives and result in economic benefits for the nation.





A TWS uses buoys and satellites to measure wave heights after an earthquake. It can provide warnings of up to several hours, depending on the quake’s location.

After receiving a signal of unusual activity from sea bed sensors, the buoys then transmit data to satellites, sending warnings to ground stations and tsunami warning centers. The public is then informed to evacuate via sirens or text messages. The planned constellation is for nine satellites in an equatorial orbit, providing constant coverage for the nation.

“_Our industry often talks about going to space to improve life on Earth_,” said *Jeroen Wink*, Dawn Co-founder. “_We are incredibly proud to be part of a project designed to save lives_.”

Dawn has recently announced contracts with customers *ALE Co., Ltd. Japan* and *UARX Space*. The companies will use Dawn’s new, smallsat propulsion architecture.






Dawn Aerospace To Empower The Indonesian Space Agency’s Tsunami Warning Satellite Constellation – SatNews







news.satnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

R 80 program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Aerostructure*


PTDI has more than 40 years of experiences in:


Engineering work package for new product development, product testing and certification, reverse engineering development, etc.
Design and manufacture tools and jigs.
Detailed part manufacturing, metal forming/fabricated part, composite components, bonding components, etc.
Sub-assembly, major assembly, and final assembly.
PTDI is a well-known, reliable sub-contractor for Airbus Defence & Space, Airbus Helicopters, Bell Helicopter Textron Inc. (BHTI), Spirit Aero System UK, and KAI.


Final Assembly Line, Delivery Center, Aerostructure Package (horizontal and vertical tail plane, rear fuselage), customer support (Service Center and Computer Based Training) for CN295.
Delivery Center, Customization, and Customer Support for H225/H225M, H215, AS365/AS565, H125/H125M, H135/H135M, H145/H145M.
Production and commercialization for Super Puma AS332 C/C1/L/L1.
Produce tail boom and fuselage for MKII Super Puma/Cougar Family.
Produce tail boom, door assy, door post, pylon and ducts for BELL 412 series and BELL Huey II.







*Airbus A380 Component*

Manufacture and Sub assembly of the Inboard Outer Fixed Leading Edge wing assembly
Current Schedulled assembly rates 1 set per month
Contract awarded achieved in Oct 2003
First delivery achieved in Feb 2003
A380 Project is Manufacture and Sub assembly of the Inboard Outer Fixed Leading Edge (IOFLE) wing assembly. This Project signed oon 2002 for 300 shipsets component order. The current status of A380 project is 36% from delivery wich is 107 of 300 shipsets. Plan Delivery for this prpject is 36 sets a year.






*AirbusA320/A321 Components*
A320/A321 Program with Spirit AeroSystems

A320/A321 Program with Airbus Defence & Space since year 2005, specifically for :
- Leading Edge components
- Pylon Assembly components
- Dnose components
First delivery in year 2005.





*MK II Super Puma*
Industrial Framework Agreement with Airbus Helicopters for MK II Tailboom & Fuselage

Industrial Framework Agreement with Airbus Helicopters for MK II Tailboom & Fuselage since year 2008
PTDI as Global Supply Chain has delivered Fuselage & Tailboom for 125 units MK II H225 & H225M






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

From this Indonesian Aerospace yearly report for the year 2020, there are several program going on

1. CN235 Flying Test Bed
2. 3 CN 235 from Malaysian Airforce that are undergone conversion into MPA/MSA role
3. N219 Amphibious development
5. More development of N 219 Basic after getting Type certificate in Desember 2020


----------



## Indos

*Another 2020 yearly report from PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Indonesia Aerospace)

CN 235 modernization and development program*






*UCAV MALE ELANG HITAM (BLACK EAGLE)*






*KF 21/IFX Program (2020 activities)*

Despite Indonesian Aerospace engineers are coming home in May 2020 after the completion of design in the end of 2019 (CDR is in September 2019). The work keep continuing and being sent to KAI from Indonesian Aerospace office. It is related to tandem seat prototype where the construction hasnt been made and also component manufacturing for first protoype.

This is the work being done by Indonesian Aerospace from their home office in Bandung after 116 Indonesian engineers coming back from Korea in May 2020. This is the activity after May 2020.

*Wing Access Cover Design & Analysist

Tandem seat forward Fuselage Structural Test Article

Air Frame Manufacturing for First Prototype*


----------



## Indos

MALE UCAV Elang Hitam when it was under Wind Tunnel to be tested. The first model doesnt look like the final design. It is said first flight will be this year (plan).






More explanation about the program and you can use English auto translate


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry try to make GCI radar for Indonesian Airforce. It is not just ambition, but there is consortium being built that include other state owned company (PT INTI), Government Research Agency (LIPI), University (ITB), and private owned company, PT InfoGlobal. We will see whether they can achieve the target to successfuly build it in 2024.


----------



## Indos

*CN235 Flying Test Bed (FTB) First Fly with Bioavtur J2.4*

The program is a cooperation between several state owned companies ( PT Pertamina, PT GMF AeroAsia, PTDI), university (Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), and Gov Research Agency (BPPT).

PT Pertamina : An Energy company who produce the Biofuel
ITB : Research
BPPT: Research and funding
PT GMF AeroAsia : Testing the fuel using its engine MRO facility
PTDI: Testing the fuel using CN 235 FTB and give feedback and analyst






During Ground Test













Selamat! CN235 FTB sukses terbang perdana berbahan bakar bioavtur J2.4


Pesawat CN235 FTB (Flying Test Bed) milik PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) sukses melaksanakan terbang pertama kalinya dengan menggunakan bahan




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

*As the Main Speaker of the Webinar, the Governor of Aceh Calls the Presence of the N-219 Airplane Very Important*​21:30 WIB, 07 September 2021


*



*​Governor of Aceh, Ir. Nova Iriansyah, MT., gave a speech as a keynote Speaker at a Webinar with the theme "Utilizing N219 Aircraft for Local Governments through Improving Air Connectivity for Passengers and Logistics at Pioneer Airports" which took place at the Deputy Governor's Office House, Banda Aceh, Tuesday (7 /9/2021).



BANDA ACEH – Governor of Aceh Nova Iriansyah, became one of the keynote speakers in a webinar on the use of the N219 aircraft, for local governments through improving air connectivity for passengers and logistics at pioneer airports.

Webinar held by PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) was attended by several directors general of ministries/agencies, several governors and regents throughout Indonesia. Nova Iriansyah said the Aceh government was one of the regions that were interested in this domestically produced aircraft.

"With the awareness that there are many small islands, the Aceh Government has made a collaboration with PTDI," Nova said, Tuesday 7/9/2021. There are several other reasons besides being limited to the mode of transportation, why the N-219 aircraft is suitable for Aceh. The first is to meet the attitude of disaster preparedness. Where, Aceh is very prone to disasters. Half of Aceh's territory is on the Sumatran Fault and ends just below the city of Banda Aceh.

The existence of the Sumatran Fault is very dangerous because the potential for earthquakes is very large. Therefore, the presence of pilot aircraft is considered important to connect the city with the outermost areas in order to facilitate the distribution of aid, evacuation of medical emergencies and the delivery of medicines to various areas in Aceh.

Read Also PT DI This Year Starts Production of Aceh's N219 Aircraft Orders

"The position of air transport through the presence of the N-219 is certainly important in fulfilling the attitude of disaster preparedness for us in Aceh," Nova said. Nova continued, there are areas in Aceh which are highlands including the Gayo highlands. Many economic commodities there. Nova views the N-219 aircraft type will make it easier to transport agricultural communities from the region. "With the support of (N-219) the world community can get the best community."

Read Also BREAKING NEWS Central Government Agrees that Block B is Managed by PEMA,

Governor: This is a very important historical notch In addition, there is the potential for increasing tourism and culture, both in the highlands and coastal areas such as Simeulue and Pulau Banyak Aceh Singkil. The maritime panorama there, said Nova, is extraordinary.

Transportation to the area has been served by ferry. "We hope that with the presence of this PTDI aircraft, the route to Simeulue and Singkil will be smoother so that the pulse of tourism will be more passionate," said Nova. Not only transporting tourists, the presence of N-219 is of course also to bring superior products such as lobster from Simeulue.

Nova praised the N-219 aircraft as a tough engined aircraft and has a light weight. "Moreover, this is the work of the nation's children that we must support so that it is beneficial for the welfare of the citizens, especially those who live in the islands," he said. Therefore, the presence of N-219 is very worthy of appreciation. Moreover, the aircraft has obtained a flightworthiness certificate from the DKPPU of the Ministry of Transportation.

"This plane does not need a long runway and is very suitable for pioneering airports in Aceh," said Nova. Meanwhile, the President Director of PT. Dirgantara Indonesia, Elfien Goentoro, said that air connectivity is a big challenge for Indonesia to connect areas that are not yet connected, both by air transportation and other transportation.

Therefore, the presence of the N-219 with a capacity of 19 passengers is very important, especially for short-haul and pioneer flights. "The N-219 aircraft is the work of the nation's children, which has 44.66 percent domestic components," said Elfien.

Elfien said that the local government is one of the target markets for this aircraft. With the increase in regional development, especially in pioneer areas, for the sake of realizing a strong Indonesia and Indonesia growing. "This aircraft is a solution and an illustration for local governments and is the beginning of the revival of the Indonesian aerospace industry," said Elfien.



https://www.ajnn.net/news/jadi-pembicara-utama-webinar-gubernur-aceh-sebut-kehadiran-pesawat-n-219-sangat-penting/index.html


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

New CN 235 for Indonesian Navy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436862035673817088


----------



## Indos

*N219 Virtual Tour - Take a closer look at N219*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> MALE UCAV Elang Hitam when it was under Wind Tunnel to be tested. The first model doesnt look like the final design. It is said first flight will be this year (plan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More explanation about the program and you can use English auto translate



Some project that Indonesian Aerospace UAV division should take starting in 2025. Look like same UAV with different role






This one to accompany KF 21


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to Create Economic Value from Space Activities: BRIN*



Laksana Tri Handoko. Photo: LIPI


16 September 2021 08:28 WIB

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia has a large market share and opportunity to create economic value from space activities, especially those related to rocket launches, the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN) has said.

"Indonesia's geographical advantage of being located at the equator makes Indonesia a suitable center for satellite launches," BRIN head Laksana Tri Handoko said in a statement received on Wednesday.

Therefore, Indonesia will build a spaceport that will be a launch site for spacecraft, he informed.

"It is hoped that the facility will not only launch satellite launch vehicles from Indonesia, but also provide services for launching vehicles from outside parties or other countries," he said.


Thus, Indonesia can provide spacecraft launch services which will increase its state revenue, Handoko said.

Furthermore, the urgency of developing a spaceport in Indonesia is also related to the need for the development of national space technology, he explained.

According to Handoko, currently, there is a growing trend in the market for nano and micro-sized satellites for meeting various needs, such as for remote sensing in mapping.

The main candidates for the location of the spaceport are Morotai Island, North Maluku Province and Biak Island, Papua Province, which have been selected based on research results on several aspects, he said.

In addition, the construction of a spaceport in the equatorial region is important since the area is the best location for launching satellite carrier rockets, he added.

As per the Biak Equatorial Spaceport Feasibility Study conducted by the Institute of National Aviation and Space, a satellite that is launched from a location which is farther from the equator to the geostationary orbit will experience a power loss due to the maneuver required to change the inclination orbit to the equatorial orbit, he said.

Hence, it will consume a lot of rocket and satellite motor fuel, thus the weight of the satellite will be relatively reduced, he added.

On the other hand, if a satellite is launched from a place closer to the equator toward the east in the geostationary orbit, it will consume less fuel, thus the method can increase the weight of the carried satellite or prolong the satellite’s operational life, Handoko said.










Indonesia to Create Economic Value from Space Activities: BRIN


Indonesia has a large market share and opportunity to create economic value from space activities, especially those related to rocket launches.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

*Navy program

Amphibious UAV which has capability to do landing and take off in the sea and land*

Pesawat Udara Tanpa Awak SE -02 (PUTA SE -02) UAV developed by Navy personnels. The head program is Navy officer who is graduated from ITB (Bandung Institute of Technology)


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *N219 Virtual Tour - Take a closer look at N219*



N 219 competitor


----------



## Indos

*Garuda to slash fleet, focus on Citilink: Sources*​







Dzulfiqar Fathur Rahman (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, September 21 2021

Garuda Indonesia reportedly plans to remove a large number of widebody aircraft from its fleet while retaining dozens of narrowbody aircraft to focus on its low-cost subsidiary Citilink. The national flag carrier is looking to remove nearly 80 aircraft from its fleet and renegotiate or cancel orders for more than 90, according to a report on aviation news website flightglobal.com quoting aviation data analytics company Cirium.

Cirium reportedly saw a slide from a Garuda Indonesia town hall meeting with lessors on Sep. 7. “To implement the restructuring of the group’s aircraft lease arrangements and potentially its other debts, the company expects to launch a UK scheme of arrangement,” the slide stated, according to flightglobal.com.









Garuda to slash fleet, focus on Citilink: Sources


The national flag carrier reportedly plans to remove 80 aircraft from its fleet and renegotiate or cancel orders for more than 90, according to aviation news website flightglobal.com.




www.thejakartapost.com





The most economist aircraft to operate between Indonesian islands is turboprop like R 80 program since it consume less fuel, less expensive than jet plane, and still has quite many passenger seats inside it. As it wants to strengthen its low cost business (domestic route) and dump its international flights ( due to Pandemic effect will likely to exist for quite long) so this plan is a good thing for R 80 program.

International flight will be hindered by the obligation to get tested and quarantine since Covid can possibly create more dangerous strain in the coming years to come. This is why relying on domestic route is a good idea to implement. 






Indonesian Research Agency talk about MALE drone and R 80 program


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440521718888497159

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440340787368116230


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*IAe CN-235 NextG*
Posted on September 17, 2021 by hafizuddinsulaiman

Development of new generation of Airbus/IAe CN-235 tactical transport aircraft began in early 2000’s with Airbus manage to secure order of several CN-235-300 model from several countries in Latin America and Africa. The 300 series model adopted Honeywell avionics but retain the General Electric CT7-9C3 engines that powers the Indonesian-Spain designed aircraft.

A lot of CN-235s that were ordered in this decades were mostly of special mission variant used for maritime patrol rather than as tactical transport. The reason for such situation was because Airbus has now shifted to the much larger C-295 tactical transport aircraft which was developed from the CN-235.

The Indonesian Aerospace (IAe) had initially hope that the company will be actively involved in production of the C-295 (designated as the NC-295 in Indonesian service) especially for Asia Pacific market considering its larger participation, expertise and experience of producing the CN-235 for various operators in Asia and Africa. That did not materialise though as seen in the recent order of C-295 in Asia such as Bangladesh, the Philippines, Thailand and Vietnam. None of these were built or assembled at IAe plant in Bandung.

That said, the IAe is now looking forward to embark on its own development program which will see the Indonesian built CN-235 became the basis for civilian turbopropliner such as the 50 seat N-245 and 72 seater N-270 aircraft. On the other hand, the IAe continue to market its own CN-235 to South Indian and African markets after managing to secure orders from Nepal and Senegal.

All of its new build CN-235 were equipped with winglets as well as Honeywell avionics as per 300 series standard. That said, the Indonesian built variant has now being designated as CN-235 NextG, to distinguish them from their European “step brothers”

Definitely, without doubt, more improvements will be made on the IAe CN-235 NextG. These could also include adoption of biofuel to reduce carbon emission and improve flight performance.









IAe CN-235 NextG


Development of new generation of Airbus/IAe CN-235 tactical transport aircraft began in early 2000’s with Airbus manage to secure order of several CN-235-300 model from several countries in L…




malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> New CN 235 for Indonesian Navy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436862035673817088



Credit to Akang photography

CN 235 Next-G


----------



## Indos

R80 boot on Turkishteknofast 2021






There is some positive traction now inside the Indonesian Research Agency about this program, hopefully something concrete can be seen, particularly regarding the potential participation of Indonesia Aerospace to do detail design and production of the plane. Basic design has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

*Turkish Vice President asks for information regarding R80*
Posted onSeptember 26, 2021






AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review) – Turkish Vice President Fuat Oktay and Turkish Parliament Speaker Mustafa Sentop visited the Indonesian Pavilion during the Teknofest 2021 exhibition in Istanbul, Turkey (23/9).
In the exhibition which will be held on September 21-26 2021, Indonesia will occupy a special pavilion filled with various companies from Indonesia.

A number of leading technology research and development institutions from Indonesia participated in exhibiting their works such as BRIN, PT DI, PT INKA, PT RAI, ITB, ITS, UI, Artha Graha Group, and Carbon Addons.
In addition to displaying prototypes of innovative products such as aircraft, defense industry products and a number of other innovation products, participants from Indonesia also held talk shows and signed strategic partnerships with a number of technology developers from Turkey.
In terms of the aircraft industry, in addition to PT Dirgantara Indonesia, PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) also exhibited its design, namely the new generation R80 turboprop aircraft.

Teknofest or technology festival in Turkey, is an annual exhibition of Turkey's leading technology which has been held since 2018.

This exhibition _serves_ as a _melting point for_ innovation and partnership with various research and technology _stakeholders_ from the government, research centers, strategic industries to educational institutions.
The Indonesian Embassy in Ankara said that every year Teknofest continues to develop into the largest technology festival in the region.
In 2019 this exhibition broke the record as the most visited technology festival in Europe with the participation of more than 120 countries and visited by 1.5 million people.
Meanwhile, in 2020, because it was held at the peak of the COVID-19 pandemic, it was held on a smaller scale and with very strict health protocols.
"This is an opportunity to showcase Indonesia's technological achievements. Opportunity to build partnerships with a number of Turkish technology developers," said Lalu Muhamad Iqbal, Indonesian Ambassador to Turkey.
Moreover, he continued, this exhibition was also used by Indonesia to _rebrand_ Indonesia as a country producing high-tech products.
RNS









Wakil Presiden Turki menanyakan informasi mengenai R80


Wakil Presiden Turki Fuat Oktay dan Ketua Parlemen Turki Mustafa Sentop mengunjungi Paviliun Indonesia saat berlangsung pameran




www.airspace-review.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Info Global


















More products can be seen here*






infoglobal.co.id


Infoglobal has grown to a competent company in electronic and information technology. The main focuses of the products are aviation electronic device called Avionics. Infoglobal also develops some applications software, including training and implementation services.




m.infoglobal.co.id





*



*


----------



## Indos

Air Force engineering squadron will do overhaul of Sukhoi SU-30MK Tail Number TS-3002 from squadron 14.
The overhaul will take 24 months ( 2years )


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Air Force engineering squadron will do overhaul of Sukhoi SU-30MK Tail Number TS-3002 from squadron 14.
> The overhaul will take 24 months ( 2years )
> 
> View attachment 780556



Are they going to perform this 2-years long overhaul locally..? If yes, is this the first time we've done that eversince we received the Sukhois...? I know that routine maintenance work is already done locally...

Anyway... hopefully this will help to shut those Su haters that keeps on claiming that we need to ship the Su's back to Russia for overhauls..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw... it does seem that Jokowi is also quite upset about this whole AUKUS deal... enough to make him avoid a meeting with Morrison... and also there are worries about possible Australian changing stance regarding Papua now that they feel they have the US to cover them... sort of a déjà vu feeling... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442701306293018625


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Are they going to perform this 2-years long overhaul locally..? If yes, is this the first time we've done that eversince we received the Sukhois...? I know that routine maintenance work is already done locally...
> 
> Anyway... hopefully this will help to shut those Su haters that keeps on claiming that we need to ship the Su's back to Russia for overhauls..
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Btw... it does seem that Jokowi is also quite upset about this whole AUKUS deal... enough to make him avoid a meeting with Morrison... and also there are worries about possible Australian changing stance regarding Papua now that they feel they have the US to cover them... sort of a déjà vu feeling...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442701306293018625



Yup, according to very respected Facebook forum that is very reliable and accurate so far (LKPS). The news will likely come later as journalist I believe will make this stories. Maybe it has already been in Air Force website, as that forum always uses reliable source to back their posting. I cannot access our Air Force website due to security system in my computer.

Su 30/27 is the only heavy weight fighters in our inventory, they also have long endurance flight capability, and so far have been very reliable in catching black flight. We are not going to have a dedicated bomber even until 2040, so this fighters are the ones that can carry many bombs and heavy weight cruise missile like Brahmos, very important to face war in both land and sea. 

Not to mention our Airforce is still not large in term of MRCA assets, so trying to influence the government to pass out this aircraft is actually harming the nation interest. 

------------------------------------------------

I dont worry to much on Australia move as we are also facing threat of nuclear submarines from China if SCS tension is escalated ( I expect it can only potentially exist after 2040) and we are in US camp. Any way as our dispute with China is not as large as Vietnam and Philippine, and the dispute is in the edge of China SCS claim, I expect China will not target Indonesia as this is the clever move and all strategic planners in China are smarts, we can see how this country can develop into very advance level is due to their strategic planners.

Despite that we have to prepare for the worst and as I said over and over again China is the upcoming superpower, we cannot withstand this power if we buy majority of our armament by importing from other countries. We should be like Russia in term of their ability to play power balance with USA, despite much smaller economy but they can do it well because all of their weapons are made by themselves. I am not talking Indonesia in current time, but 20 years from now if we are serious enough to develop our local defense industry.


----------



## Indos

27 SEPTEMBER 2021

*PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Turkish Havelsan to develop simulator for N219 aircraft*
by Alessandra Giovanzanti






The N219 (seen here after completing its maiden flight on 16 August 2017) was showcased at the Teknofest 2021. During the exhibition, PTDI and HAVELSAN signed an MOU to develop and produce a simulator for the aircraft. (LAPAN)



PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Turkish company Hava Elektronik Sanayi ve Ticaret A Ş (HAVELSAN) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to proceed with the joint development of a simulator for PTDI's N219 Nurtanio short take-off and landing (STOL) multirole aircraft.

The MOU was signed on 21 September by PTDI President Director Elfien Goentoro and HAVELSAN's Mehmet Active Nacar at the PTDI booth during the Teknofest 2021 international exhibition held in Istanbul between 21 and 26 September.

The agreement also includes avionic and system modelling, flight and engine modelling, and computer system and interface development, PTDI noted in a statement released on 22 September.

The N219 transport aircraft is a twin-turboprop transport aircraft offered for passenger, troop and cargo transport, maritime surveillance, and medical evacuation, all with quick-change configuration. According to _Janes All the World Aircraft_ , the N219 is capable of carrying up to 19 people in its passenger configuration, up to 21 people in the troop transport configuration or 2.7 tonnes in the cargo configuration.

The aircraft, developed by PTDI in collaboration with the Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), formally received type certification in late December 2020 from the Indonesian Directorate of Airworthiness and Aircraft Operation, part of the Ministry of Transportation.






PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Turkish Havelsan to develop simulator for N219 aircraft


PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Turkish company Hava Elektronik Sanayi ve Ticaret A Ş (HAVELSAN) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to proceed with the...



www.janes.com





Well PTDI has already made the simulator for N219 as you can see in the end of this video, but I guess they want to perfect it by bringing Havelsan in it

Just for information, this Youtuber height is 177 cm, so we can see at that height he can still sit in plane comfortably


----------



## Indos

The idea for both NC 212 and N 219










Indonesia Aerospace has made NC 212 for Vietnam with hardpoints


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443765861832069120


----------



## Indos

Info Global Stealth Wingman UCAV concept






Their proposed avionics for IFX with wingman drone capability






29 years anniversary of InfoGlobal


----------



## Indos

Paris Airshow 1997


----------



## Indos

PT LEN Industry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420253554405642241


----------



## Indos

*Infoglobal Conducts Factory Acceptance Test with G7 Aerospace
*​*



*

Infoglobal held a Factory Acceptance Test (FAT) for Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD) products with G7 Aerospace Malaysia on October 6, 2021. This FAT was carried out to test the suitability of the product before being marketed in Malaysia.

FAT was held live through a conference call at the Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya and witnessed by G7 Aerospace experts in Malaysia. A total of 6 MPCD products were tested in the FAT process and this activity was successful. Before FAT was implemented, MPCD had also undergone a Quality Control process to ensure product quality.






The MPCD made by Infoglobal has the advantage that its software is compatible for Hawk 100 and Hawk 200 aircraft without reprogramming. A total of 6 MPCD products were tested and will be sent to Malaysia and become Infoglobal's first export. 

https://infoglobal.co.id/id/detailn...QHt12lJ98PtJ7IqDxozD1LaWOzDzcNw105mNMbv0Veyfw


----------



## Indos

Indonesian AirForce CN 235 MPA


----------



## Indos

Flight Test of Indonesian made and developed BioAvtur is regarded as successful. The test flight using CN235 Flying Test Bed (FTB) plane.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445676047576408070


----------



## Indos

Indonesia completes Falcon STAR and EMLU upgrade on fifth F-16


The Indonesian Air Force (Tentara Nasional Indonesia – Angkatan Udara: TNI-AU) now operates a fleet of five F-16 A/B airframes that have been upgraded under the Falcon...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

N 219 program needs to be accelerated and I hope they start producing the plane for Aceh province which has already ordered 4 planes. Then we will see what will happen in Singapore Airshow in January-February 2022 in which I believe PTDI will fly 1 prototype to Singapore so potential customer can see it more closely.

They need to fix the cargo compartment where I see not looking good, others are fine. Better to use synthetic leather with black color and make it neat, looks luxurious and easy to replace. I just see several nails there which is ridiculous.






I think the plane is better than twin otter since N 219 is wider and taller than twin otter

Twin Otter in East Indonesia (Papua Province)






------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do hope N 219 can create many sales to PTDI, if it is supported by financing I think it has good future in Indonesia, Philippine, and African countries. We will see what will happen in Singapore Airshow 2022, then we can estimate whether we need to buy huge land in Kertajati, West Java, for PTDI expansion. While other development also show PTDI is serious in developing N 245 and seems the government is backing as well. N 245 is also good for cargo plane IMO. N245 and MALE UCAV program needs production facilities as well, current PTDI complex is already full.

Kertajati, West Java






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I also think Soedirman Airport in Central Java should be given to Air Force again, with the domestic air travel lost many passengers during Pandemic time, no wonder the airport is empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

25 OCTOBER 2021

*Indonesia seeks more autonomy on CN235 production in offset talks for A400M*
by Ridzwan Rahmat





An Indonesian maritime patrol aircraft variant of the CN235 

Indonesia is seeking greater autonomy from Airbus in the manufacturing process for the CN235 twin-turboprop aircraft.

Meeting documents provided to _Janes_ indicate that Indonesian Ministry of Defence (MoD) officials have included this objective as an offset condition should Jakarta decide to procure A400M multirole aircraft for the Indonesian Air Force.

The CN235 is a medium-range utility aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeron´auticas SA (now part of Airbus) and Indonesian manufacturer PT Dirgantara Indonesia – PTDI (earlier known as IPTN) in the 1980s.

Several variants of the aircraft have since been developed, with PTDI securing contracts for maritime patrol and transport versions of the airframe with customers like the Indonesian armed forces, the Nepal Army Air Wing, and the Senegalese Air Force since 1993.

As reported by _Janes_ in October 2021, the Indonesian MoD has restarted talks to potentially procure a fleet of Airbus A400Ms to enhance military airlift capabilities of its air force. Indonesian defence planners are also in consultation with Airbus to understand if the aircraft type can also fulfil its air force's in-flight refuelling requirements.

An attendance list of the recent meeting that took place between Indonesian officials and Airbus on 1 October includes five representatives from the MoD's Directorate General for Defence Potential, a senior executive of PTDI, and representatives from state-owned aerospace service provider, GMF AeroAsia.

Documents from this meeting further indicate that PTDI is pushing to manufacture more segments of the CN235 at its facilities in Bandung, Indonesia.

These segments are namely the aircraft's inboard flaps, nose fuselage, engine cowlings, nose and main landing gears assemblies, and center wing box assembly.






Indonesia seeks more autonomy on CN235 production in offset talks for A400M


Indonesia is seeking greater autonomy from Airbus in the manufacturing process for the CN235 twin-turboprop aircraft.



www.janes.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Second NC 212i for Indonesian Airforce has been delivered by PTDI. This is second Aircraft which comes from latest order of 9 NC 212i from Defense Ministry. In total PTDI has produced 118 NC 212i series.














PTDI Kirim Satu Pesawat ke TNI AU, Begini Kegaharannya!


TNI Angkatan Udara mendapatkan satu armada pesawat terbang pabrikan lokal.




finance.detik.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452908506772692993

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*H225M (EC725)*

*INDUSTRIAL COLLABORATION*
Since 2008, PTDI has an Industrial Framework Agreement (IFA) with Airbus Helicopter to manufacture tailboom and fuselage for the MKII+ Super Puma Family (EC225 and H225).
















PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

*Collins Aerospace and GMF to Transform Indonesian Air Force C-130H Aircraft with Modern Digital Cockpit*

04 November 2021




Serving as a contractor to GMF AeroAsia, Collins Aerospace will provide its Flight2™ avionics solution transforming dated analog controls into a modern digital glass cockpit (photo : FirstianWirayuda)

CEDAR RAPIDS, Iowa – The Indonesian Air Force joins a growing list of customers that have selected Collins Aerospace for its C-130H Hercules military transport aircraft modernization effort. Serving as a contractor to GMF, Collins Aerospace will provide its Flight2™ avionics solution, that transforms dated analog controls into a modern digital glass cockpit and expands Collins’ position as the global leader in C-130 modifications.

Used for a broad range of missions, including personnel and cargo transport, as well as humanitarian efforts, the Flight2™ avionics modification will replace the C-130H’s analog instruments with seven multifunction displays, three control display units and new digital autopilot. In addition, the aircraft will be equipped with the Required Navigation Performance/Area Navigation flight management system, with high altitude release point and computed air release point precision airdrop software. The modernization will help the Indonesian Air Force optimize its operations, improve pilot situational awareness and minimize aircraft downtime.

“We worked closely with GMF and the Indonesian Air Force to leverage our Flight2™ Mobility Mission Application (MMA) architecture, and to tailor the system to meet all the specific mission requirements,” said Dave Schreck, vice president and general manager for Military Avionics and Helicopters at Collins Aerospace. “MMA enables customers to select from a superset of off-the-shelf capabilities, which really maximizes what we can provide for any given budget. In this case, we created a solution that is custom fit to the needs of the Indonesian Air Force.”




Andi Fahrurrozi, CEO of GMF, added, “We are delighted to work with Collins Aerospace to jointly modernize the C-130H owned by the Indonesian Air Force. GMF, as a proud Indonesian provider appointed by the Ministry of Defense, believes this prestigious project can be done in a timely manner by working closely with Collins Aerospace. This project is a part of GMF's effort to diversify the business and support the defense industry to rejuvenate the fleet and improve flight safety.”

By upgrading to Flight2™, the Indonesian Air Force’s C-130H will be in compliance with the most recent International Civil Aviation Organization standards, while also equipping it with a tactical advantage in military operations.

Collins Aerospace has delivered over 2,900 Flight2™ solutions for military fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft including 370 C-130s upgraded, or on contract to be upgraded, in 16 different countries. More C-130 upgrades have been fitted with avionics from Collins than from any other single provider in the world.

*About Collins Aerospace*

Collins Aerospace is a leader in technologically advanced and intelligent solutions for the global aerospace and defense industry. Collins Aerospace has the extensive capabilities, comprehensive portfolio and broad expertise to solve customers’ toughest challenges and to meet the demands of a rapidly evolving global market. For more information, visit CollinsAerospace.com.

*About GMF AeroAsia*

With more than 70 years of experience in aircraft maintenance, GMF AeroAsia continues to grow and has now served more than 600 customers from five continents and 60 countries. GMF is currently the only domestic MRO in Indonesia that holds certificates from FAA, EASA, and CASA. GMF was also honored as a "High-Quality MRO" by the FAA in 2017 and named as a "Low-Risk MRO" by FAA in 2016. In 2017, GMF has also listed itself on the Indonesia Stock Exchange as the first Indonesian MRO to become a public company.

GMF now has the capability to maintain Boeing 737CL, 737 NG, 747s, 777s, Airbus A320s, A330s, ATR 72s, CRJ1000s, and is committed to continuously adding more capabilities. With four hangars, including Hangar 4 — the largest narrow-body hangar in the world — 47 station line maintenance centers spread all over the world, and more than 5000 of the best personnel, GMF is ready to expand and become part of the Top 10 MRO in The World.

(Collins Aerospace)


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Collins Aerospace and GMF to Transform Indonesian Air Force C-130H Aircraft with Modern Digital Cockpit*
> 
> 04 November 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serving as a contractor to GMF AeroAsia, Collins Aerospace will provide its Flight2™ avionics solution transforming dated analog controls into a modern digital glass cockpit (photo : FirstianWirayuda)
> 
> CEDAR RAPIDS, Iowa – The Indonesian Air Force joins a growing list of customers that have selected Collins Aerospace for its C-130H Hercules military transport aircraft modernization effort. Serving as a contractor to GMF, Collins Aerospace will provide its Flight2™ avionics solution, that transforms dated analog controls into a modern digital glass cockpit and expands Collins’ position as the global leader in C-130 modifications.
> 
> Used for a broad range of missions, including personnel and cargo transport, as well as humanitarian efforts, the Flight2™ avionics modification will replace the C-130H’s analog instruments with seven multifunction displays, three control display units and new digital autopilot. In addition, the aircraft will be equipped with the Required Navigation Performance/Area Navigation flight management system, with high altitude release point and computed air release point precision airdrop software. The modernization will help the Indonesian Air Force optimize its operations, improve pilot situational awareness and minimize aircraft downtime.
> 
> “We worked closely with GMF and the Indonesian Air Force to leverage our Flight2™ Mobility Mission Application (MMA) architecture, and to tailor the system to meet all the specific mission requirements,” said Dave Schreck, vice president and general manager for Military Avionics and Helicopters at Collins Aerospace. “MMA enables customers to select from a superset of off-the-shelf capabilities, which really maximizes what we can provide for any given budget. In this case, we created a solution that is custom fit to the needs of the Indonesian Air Force.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi Fahrurrozi, CEO of GMF, added, “We are delighted to work with Collins Aerospace to jointly modernize the C-130H owned by the Indonesian Air Force. GMF, as a proud Indonesian provider appointed by the Ministry of Defense, believes this prestigious project can be done in a timely manner by working closely with Collins Aerospace. This project is a part of GMF's effort to diversify the business and support the defense industry to rejuvenate the fleet and improve flight safety.”
> 
> By upgrading to Flight2™, the Indonesian Air Force’s C-130H will be in compliance with the most recent International Civil Aviation Organization standards, while also equipping it with a tactical advantage in military operations.
> 
> Collins Aerospace has delivered over 2,900 Flight2™ solutions for military fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft including 370 C-130s upgraded, or on contract to be upgraded, in 16 different countries. More C-130 upgrades have been fitted with avionics from Collins than from any other single provider in the world.
> 
> *About Collins Aerospace*
> 
> Collins Aerospace is a leader in technologically advanced and intelligent solutions for the global aerospace and defense industry. Collins Aerospace has the extensive capabilities, comprehensive portfolio and broad expertise to solve customers’ toughest challenges and to meet the demands of a rapidly evolving global market. For more information, visit CollinsAerospace.com.
> 
> *About GMF AeroAsia*
> 
> With more than 70 years of experience in aircraft maintenance, GMF AeroAsia continues to grow and has now served more than 600 customers from five continents and 60 countries. GMF is currently the only domestic MRO in Indonesia that holds certificates from FAA, EASA, and CASA. GMF was also honored as a "High-Quality MRO" by the FAA in 2017 and named as a "Low-Risk MRO" by FAA in 2016. In 2017, GMF has also listed itself on the Indonesia Stock Exchange as the first Indonesian MRO to become a public company.
> 
> GMF now has the capability to maintain Boeing 737CL, 737 NG, 747s, 777s, Airbus A320s, A330s, ATR 72s, CRJ1000s, and is committed to continuously adding more capabilities. With four hangars, including Hangar 4 — the largest narrow-body hangar in the world — 47 station line maintenance centers spread all over the world, and more than 5000 of the best personnel, GMF is ready to expand and become part of the Top 10 MRO in The World.
> 
> (Collins Aerospace)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Aerospace and Space Agency (LAPAN) made Satellite, LAPAN A 2, has been operating for 6 years.

It has captured 1.5 million km2 of digital image, 354 million AIS (Automatic identification system) data for ships monitoring, 5522 hours of tracking, telemetry and command, 2317 hours data communication, and 1147 hours voice communication.


----------



## Indos

*A number of NU cadres buy five N-219 planes




*​Education cadres of the Nahdlatul Ulama (PKPNU) Motivating Cadre for a group photo after the signing of the MoU for the purchase of five N-219 aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) in Bandung, West Java, Wednesday, November 10, 2021.

Written by : Mohammad Arief Hidayat

VIVA – The Nahdlatul Ulama Motivating Cadre Education (PKPNU) purchased five N-219 aircraft produced by PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) in Bandung, West Java, Wednesday, November 10, 2021.

Present at the signing of the memorandum of understanding for the purchase of the aircraft, which will be named NU-219, were the PKPNU National Instructor Team Abdul Munim Dz, Adnan Anwar, Khariri Makmun, Abdul Rosyid, Professor Atik Bintoro, and Aang Amrullah.

"The purchase of the NU219 aircraft will strengthen the synergy between NU cadres and expand the NU network in the context of national consolidation towards a century of Nahdlatul Ulama," said PKNU National Instructor Adnan Anwar, quoted from a press release.

PKPNU National Coordinator Munim Dz added, PKNU really appreciates the N-219 aircraft because the aircraft was made one hundred percent by the nation's own children with components produced domestically. He hopes that the purchase of the N219 aircraft by PKPNU cadres will mark the revival of the national aircraft industry. The five planes will be used for cargo logistics and humanitarian missions.





PHOTOS/Rosa Panggabean. This Domestic N219 aircraft is named Nurtanio

N-219 Program Head Palmana Banandhi explained that this aircraft is the work of the nation's children which is marketed for the national and global markets at a price per unit of 6.8 million US dollars or equivalent to Rp. 80 billion.









Sejumlah Kader NU Beli Lima Pesawat N-219


Kader Pendidikan Kader Penggerak Nahdlatul Ulama (PKPNU) membeli lima pesawat N-219 yang diproduksi oleh PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) di Bandung.




www.viva.co.id





---------------------------------------------------------

So far the order comes from :

4 planes for Aceh Province Government
1 plane for Ministry of Transportation
5 planes for Nahdatul Ulama

Nahdatul Ulama is biggest Islamic organization in Indonesia where the members are concentrated in East Java.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Aerospace (PTDI) is still storing their 2 flying N 219 prototypes in their N 219 final assembly hangar. Better they buy this below to put those 2 prototypes in at the plane parking space in their complex.

Indonesian Su 30


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia’s manufacturing support for Boeing commercial airplanes includes suppliers producing avionics systems, composite parts and precision machine parts.
*



Our Indonesia Presence


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Indonesia’s manufacturing support for Boeing commercial airplanes includes suppliers producing avionics systems, composite parts and precision machine parts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Indonesia Presence


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461606610132877316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461627750347722755
PTDI is a well-known, reliable sub-contractor for Airbus Defence & Space, Airbus Helicopters, Bell Helicopter Textron Inc. (BHTI), Spirit Aero System UK, and KAI.


Final Assembly Line, Delivery Center, Aerostructure Package (horizontal and vertical tail plane, rear fuselage), customer support (Service Center and Computer Based Training) for CN295.
Delivery Center, Customization, and Customer Support for H225/H225M, H215, AS365/AS565, H125/H125M, H135/H135M, H145/H145M.
Production and commercialization for Super Puma AS332 C/C1/L/L1.
Produce tail boom and fuselage for MKII Super Puma/Cougar Family.
*Produce tail boom, door assy, door post, pylon and ducts for BELL 412 series and BELL Huey II.*






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

Bandung, 11 November 2021

*Infoglobal Visits PTDI, Discusses Mission System Integration Cooperation with N219 Aircraft*
Infoglobal Marketing






_Infoglobal visit to PT DI (11/11/2021)_

On November 11, 2021, Infoglobal CEO, Adi Sasongko and his team visited PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PT DI), Bandung. The visit was in the context of cooperation on the integration of the Infoglobal mission system into the N219 MSA aircraft.

The agenda for this activity discussed the Infoglobal mission system, as well as the N219 aircraft which was specially designed as a Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA). The Infoglobal Mission System, which was previously installed on the CASA NC-212 PATMAR aircraft, will be further developed for use on the N219 MSA aircraft produced by PT DI.

The Infoglobal Mission System has features that can strengthen the N219 aircraft's ability to monitor maritime areas. The detection and identification features of ship targets, as well as its ability to calculate dynamic target position, speed, and heading are some of the features of Infoglobal Mission System. Furthermore, Infoglobal Mission Systemcan also display SAR routes and send surveillance results to the nearest KRI or _ground station_ . So that the surveillance mission can be carried out by the N219 aircraft effectively.

With this collaboration, Infoglobal is expected to strengthen the capability of the N219 MSA aircraft and increase the TKDN value (local content) of the aircraft. This collaboration is a form of defense industry collaboration to create the best work of the nation's children.








https://infoglobal.co.id/id/detailnews/147


----------



## Indos

From 2014 news

-------------------------------------------

*Indonesian Navy Turns to N219 as Nomad Successor*

14 Februari 2014






Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) officials have said an Indonesian Navy (TNI-AL) naval aviation unit is replacing up to 20 of its ageing twin-engine turboprop ASTA/GAF Nomad maritime patrol aircraft with Persero's N219 platform.

Speaking to IHS Jane's on 12 February at the Singapore Airshow, Persero spokesperson Teguh Graito said that the Indonesian government plans to replace between 15-20 Nomads from the Skuadron Udara 800 unit with the N219s. Senior TNI-AL officials have approached the company to discuss the acquisition but details such as quantity and configuration have yet to be finalised.

The TNI-AL's Skuadron 800 unit is in charge of conducting airborne maritime patrol duties for the country and has been operating the Nomad since 1975.

(Jane's)









Indonesian Navy Turns to N219 as Nomad Successor


14 Februari 2014 N219 with navy colour scheme (photo : malaysiaflyingherald) Indonesian aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Pe...




defense-studies.blogspot.com


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Indos 
Maybe UAE and Indonesia can collabarate on rocket programs this is the UAEs new sounding rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Philip the Arab said:


> @Indos
> Maybe UAE and Indonesia can collabarate on rocket programs this is the UAEs new sounding rocket
> 
> View attachment 795375
> 
> 
> View attachment 795376
> 
> 
> View attachment 795377



Well, there is big plan currently regarding Indonesia defense holding SOE with UAE SOE defense holding, we will see what will happen next, but according to latest news, the cooperation could be in term of JV.

We will need to see what will happen within 1-2 years ahead, currently the cooperation is only on small arm, between Pindad and one UAE company ( the one who bought German rifle company)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Indonesia’s manufacturing support for Boeing commercial airplanes includes suppliers producing avionics systems, composite parts and precision machine parts.*
> 
> 
> Our Indonesia Presence



PT Info Global in Dubai Airshow 2021


----------



## Indos

*N219 Amphibious Aircraft Made by PTDI Ready to Fly in 2023*​





PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) is developing the Amphibi N219 aircraft. The aircraft made by the country's children is expected to do maiden fight in 2023.

"If it is in accordance with the existing timeline, this aircraft is estimated to be able to carry out its first flight in 2023," said Batara Silaban, Production Director of PTDI.

Batara accompanied the Deputy for Infrastructure and Transportation Coordination, Ayodhia GL Kalake on a visit to PT. Dirgantara Indonesia on Friday, (12/11).

Batara explained that the Amphibi N219 aircraft has a speed of up to 296 km per hour at a maximum altitude of 10,000 feet.

With a load of 1560 KG, the aircraft is able to cover a distance of up to 231 KM. Take-off for an altitude of 35 feet from the ground requires a distance of 500 meters, while from the water, the aircraft requires a distance of up to 1400 meters.

N219 Nurtanio For landing from a height of 50 feet, the aircraft requires a distance of 590 meters on the ground, and 760 meters for the sea.

"The maximum take-off weight of this aircraft reaches 7030 KG with a maximum landing weight of 6940 KG, with a total fuel capacity of 1600 KG," said Batara.

The Amphibious N219 aircraft is indeed designed to be able to take off and land on the water surface. Thus, this aircraft is in accordance with the characteristics of Indonesia as an archipelagic country.






"This aircraft has been produced by prioritizing TKDN (local content), so that this domestic work certainly supports the development of land and sea connectivity in Indonesia," said Ayodhia.

He added that the flexibility of this aircraft is capable of covering land, large lakes and rivers, to bays and seas.

In addition, amphiports (airports for amphibious aircraft) can be built more easily and cheaply compared to airports in general.

"This plane can be used for various sectors, such as tourism services, government travel services, oil and gas companies, public health services, SAR and disaster management, and surveillance of maritime areas," said Batara.

The largest market potential for the Amphibi N219 aircraft is in the tourism sector. The aircraft is also able to accommodate the 3T (Outermost, Disadvantaged, Frontier) Islands spread across Indonesia.

Various regions in Indonesia have the potential to use this aircraft, such as Lake Toba, Pulau Bawah Kepri, Derawan Island, East Kalimantan, Raja Ampat, Wakatobi, and Moyo Island.

Huge market potential is also seen, especially in Asia Pacific. Now, there are 150 active aircraft units and 45% of the total population has entered the aging period.

Although promising, the development of the Amphibi N219 aircraft is not without problems. The main problem faced is in terms of budgeting.

In planning for development until 2024, the budget is allocated through the National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN) and the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

With the change in organization, LAPAN and BPPT are included in the National Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN) organization, it is feared that it will affect the development planning that has been determined. In addition to budget, other problems such as high corrosive levels due to landing in the sea.

The Coordinating Ministry for Maritime Affairs and Fisheries asked PTDI to take an inventory of the existing problems, "We hope that later there will be further meetings between PTDI and various parties, both with BRIN, the Ministry of Transportation, the Ministry of Finance and the Ministry of SOEs," said Firdausi Manti, Assistant Deputy for Maritime Industry and Transportation.









Pesawat Amphibi N219 Buatan PTDI Siap Terbang Tahun 2023 - Nasional Katadata.co.id


Pesawat Amphibi N219 dirancang bisa melakukan pendaratan di darat dan permukaan air.




katadata.co.id


----------



## Indos

KF21/IFX production facility in Indonesian Aerospace. The picture has been around since about 4 months ago but I dont post it here before I can get confirmation that robotic system shown on the picture really belongs to Indonesian Aerospace. Now I have got confirmation from Indonesian Aerospace engineer who involve in KFX/IFX program. The production facility hasnt completed yet, more money needs to be invested, but it is not just empty building/hangar like some member in other forum always claim.


----------



## Indos

This is export data of Indonesian Aerospace (PT Dirgantara Indonesia) 2015-2019

1. Planes
2. Aerostructure ( components).
3. Engineering service ( design, system integration, etc). We can see KAI Korea and it is actually related to KF21/IFX program where 116 Indonesian engineers take part in the design process.
4. Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul

This is what Engineering service look like. IPTN North America, Inc is Indonesia Aerospace subsidiary company who is located in Seattle USA. https://www.indonesian-aerospace.com/about/subsidiaries


----------



## Indos

These are the product/service Indonesia Aerospace provide


----------



## Indos

Preparation for its maiden flight

Location: Indonesian Aerospace, Bandung, West Java

Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> 27 SEPTEMBER 2021
> 
> *PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Turkish Havelsan to develop simulator for N219 aircraft*
> by Alessandra Giovanzanti
> 
> View attachment 780878
> 
> 
> The N219 (seen here after completing its maiden flight on 16 August 2017) was showcased at the Teknofest 2021. During the exhibition, PTDI and HAVELSAN signed an MOU to develop and produce a simulator for the aircraft. (LAPAN)
> 
> 
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Turkish company Hava Elektronik Sanayi ve Ticaret A Ş (HAVELSAN) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to proceed with the joint development of a simulator for PTDI's N219 Nurtanio short take-off and landing (STOL) multirole aircraft.
> 
> The MOU was signed on 21 September by PTDI President Director Elfien Goentoro and HAVELSAN's Mehmet Active Nacar at the PTDI booth during the Teknofest 2021 international exhibition held in Istanbul between 21 and 26 September.
> 
> The agreement also includes avionic and system modelling, flight and engine modelling, and computer system and interface development, PTDI noted in a statement released on 22 September.
> 
> The N219 transport aircraft is a twin-turboprop transport aircraft offered for passenger, troop and cargo transport, maritime surveillance, and medical evacuation, all with quick-change configuration. According to _Janes All the World Aircraft_ , the N219 is capable of carrying up to 19 people in its passenger configuration, up to 21 people in the troop transport configuration or 2.7 tonnes in the cargo configuration.
> 
> The aircraft, developed by PTDI in collaboration with the Indonesian National Institute of Aeronautics and Space (LAPAN), formally received type certification in late December 2020 from the Indonesian Directorate of Airworthiness and Aircraft Operation, part of the Ministry of Transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Turkish Havelsan to develop simulator for N219 aircraft
> 
> 
> PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) and Turkish company Hava Elektronik Sanayi ve Ticaret A Ş (HAVELSAN) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to proceed with the...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well PTDI has already made the simulator for N219 as you can see in the end of this video, but I guess they want to perfect it by bringing Havelsan in it
> 
> Just for information, this Youtuber height is 177 cm, so we can see at that height he can still sit in plane comfortably



Indonesia should join Azm as in JV


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> Indonesia should join Azm as in JV



Even with KF21/IFX program that has been on going since 2011, we are still difficult to commit with our financial commitment, let alone taking 2 simultenous program.

This is Elang Hitam MALE drone video, talking about the history, you can use English autotranslate despite the translation will be awful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Indos said:


> Even with KF21/IFX program that has been on going since 2011, we are still difficult to commit with our financial commitment, let alone taking 2 simultenous program.
> 
> This is Elang Hitam MALE drone video, talking about the history, you can use English autotranslate despite the translation will be awful



I don't understand how you are worried about the financial side Indonesia has 3.5trillion economy.. There is something called Tax make space for your defense budget by extra additional tax make these indo civilians spit out the money. Anyways I don't think it is necessary for you to spend many on this you just buy for each fighter jet after completion instead hence the deal could be where you send over 200 engineers that join up with our team of engineers numbering around 500-1000 already working on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Battlion25 said:


> I don't understand how you are worried about the financial side Indonesia has 3.5trillion economy.. There is something called Tax make space for your defense budget by extra additional tax make these indo civilians spit out the money. Anyways I don't think it is necessary for you to spend many on this you just buy for each fighter jet after completion instead hence the deal could be where you send over 200 engineers that join up with our team of engineers numbering around 500-1000 already working on it



We have economic team that is powerful in making decision about budget. The first Jokowi administration focus is in infrastructure and village development, we also have law that obligate any administration to spend 20 % of its budget in education. Our economic policy is very prudent since experiencing monetary crisis in 1997-2000. 

Jokowi at his second term (2020-2024) will try to concentrate to human development and in 2020 whole world gets economic crisis due to Covid 19 Pandemic, not an ideal situation to have 2 program which is expensive. But the need to increase R&D has been understood as vital by our Minister of Finance and this is why she has LPDP program in which the amount of budget for 2021 is around 1.7 billion USD. The budget is intended for scholarship in master and Phd degree and also for R&D. 

I would say, if we can grow at 5-6 % next year until 2024 and we have fresh new young leader ( which is based on pooling and survey is very likely), then I think we have capacity to finance many R&D program which is expensive like R 80 program.


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam (Black Eagle) MALE UCAV under wind tunnel test in BBTA3 facility, West Java.

*Recent test*


----------



## Indos

This is 2018 order of 9 BELL 412 EP ( now 7 has been delivered ) and the contract includes 8 Caracal Helicopters. The sign is in early 2019 though, not exactly clear the signature is just a ceremonial or anything, could be the contract becomes effective in January 2019.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467727808503836672
The relation between Indonesia Aerospace with Bell Helicopter can be seen in this one, showing Indonesia Aerospace export that include Bell Helicopters aerostructure components.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468504310858203138

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*TMS Infoglobal*


----------



## Indos

Indonesian private sector made MOU with Indonesian Aerospace to acquire 5 N 219 planes, not a big airline company but company who do carter business.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469659504442699780


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470483663255072769


----------



## Indos

*Sukhoi Life Extension Program*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

News about N 219 competitor

---------------------------

*US to provide C408 SkyCourier to FMS customers*
*14 DECEMBER 2021

by Gareth Jennings




*


The US Department of Defense (DoD) is to provide the Cessna C408 SkyCourier twin-turboprop to Foreign Military Sale (FMS) customers as part of a wider light transport aircraft award for allied nations.

The C408, which to date has no military customers, is part of an indefinite delivery/indefinite quantity (IDIQ) award that the DoD is to make for a range of Textron light transport and liaison aircraft that also includes the Beechcraft B200 and B300 King Air, as well as the Cessna C208 Grand Caravan.

“The United States Army Aviation and Missile Command (AMCOM), Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, and the Fixed Wing Project Office (FWPO), anticipate a potential requirement to satisfy the procurement of civilian fixed-wing turboprop-type aircraft. This effort is in direct support of FMS cases,” the DoD said in its amended notification posted on 9 December.






US to provide C408 SkyCourier to FMS customers


The US Department of Defense (DoD) is to provide the Cessna C408 SkyCourier twin-turboprop to Foreign Military Sale (FMS) customers as part of a wider light transport...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471058681189994496
This no smoking banner shows that the extent life program is supervised by Russian


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam ( Black Eagle ) UCAV seen in Indonesia Aerospace complex, Bandung, West Java. Expected maiden flight is in the end of December 2021 or somewhere in January 2022.


----------



## Indos

GMF AeroAsia facility for C130 Hercules MRO. Currently the company is undergoing Indonesian Air Force C130 Hercules Center Wing Box (CWB) replacement and avionics upgrade/modification with total contract of 80 million USD.


----------



## Indos

F 16 Upgrade and Refurbished program ( Indonesia Air Force and Indonesia Aerospace- with 2 engineers from Lockheed Martin as consultants )

-------------------------------------------------------------

Chairman of Indonesia people representative council (Parliament), puan maharani visiting F-16AM/BM EMLU (Enhanced Mid Life Update)






























Kunjungi Lanud Iswahjudi, Puan Apresiasi Program Modernisasi Pesawat TNI AU


ovasi harus tetap dilaksanakan guna menyiasati kendala penyediaan alat utama sistem persenjataan (Alutsista). Hal tersebut ia nyatakan pada saat meninjau program EMLU (Enhanced Mid Life Update) pesawat tempur F-16 TNI AU, di Pangkalan TNI Angkatan Udara (Lanud) Iswahjudi, Maospati, Jawa Timur...




www.dpr.go.id


----------



## Indos

*Focus on Fixing Financial Performance - GMF Aero Asia Optimizing Stable Business Opportunities*






By: *Ahmad Nabhani* Monday, 27/12/2021

Jakarta - Financial performance hit by the impact of the pandemic became the basis for PT Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia Tbk (GMFI) or GMF Aero Asia to focus on restoring its financial position in a sustainable manner. Potential segments continue to be optimized by the subsidiary of PT Garuda Indonesia Tbk (GIAA).

President Director of PT Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia Tbk, Andi Fahrurrozi in a press release in Jakarta, yesterday said that the company is optimizing potential opportunities that tend to be stable or grow in the midst of a pandemic. In addition, focus on sustainable financial recovery. "We are also exploring the potential for cooperation with partners and developing capabilities as an effort to diversify our business and anticipate the momentum for the rise of the aviation industry," he said.

This effort has also resulted in the signing of a number of memorandums of understanding for the period July to September 2021, including with PT Bali Widya Dirgantara (BIFA) in the field of aircraft maintenance, PT Sulzer Indonesia (Sulzer) in the maintenance of industrial and aeroderivative turbines, and PT Angkasa Pura I. (Persero) (AP I) in the field of land management. Not only that, the issuer of the aircraft repair shop has also succeeded in developing _line maintenance_ capabilities for the maintenance of Boeing 787 aircraft belonging to a Japanese airline, from being an _assist_ to a _full release_ .

According to Andi, the defense industry is a segment that GMFI is currently developing as an effort to diversify the company's business. "The development of capabilities in the _military_ segment is in line with GMFI's strategic plan to develop a maintenance and maintenance center for defense industrial aircraft, as well as to participate in maintaining the feasibility of Indonesia's defense equipment system. Plus, GMFI has also pocketed a certificate from the Indonesia Defense Airworthiness Authority since early 2021," said Andi.

Currently, GMFI is ensuring the readiness of _manpower, tools,_ and _equipment_ for the modernization _project_ and the replacement of the center wing box for the Indonesian Air Force's C130H aircraft at the end of 2021. In the future, GMFI plans to review the development of the T56 type aircraft engine maintenance capability, as well as the maintenance of C-212 aircraft and helicopters to capture potential in the military segment.

In the third quarter of 2021, the company managed to record a significant improvement in profitability. In fact, the dynamics of the aviation industry are still being challenged due to the implementation of restrictions on community activities (PPKM) in a number of areas. This significant improvement was reflected in the year to date (ytd) September operating loss which could be reduced to 75.7% _year on year_ (YoY). Although still negative, EBITDA also showed an improvement of 94.9% at the end of the third quarter of 2021 compared to the same period the previous year.

The improvement in EBITDA was contributed from reduced operating expenses, cash flow management, efficiency initiatives, and restructuring of funding facilities carried out by the company. Meanwhile, GMFI's operating income from January to September 2021 was recorded at US$ 165.4 million. In the third quarter of 2021, the overall performance of GMFI's core business is also still depressed. Even so, the _airframe maintenance_ segment experienced an increase in job demand, especially in the segment of projects related to _end-of-lease. _In the cargo aircraft maintenance segment, GMFI recorded the addition of three new customers who are cargo airlines, both at home and abroad.






Fokus Benahi Kinerja Keuangan - GMF Aero Asia Optimalkan Peluang Bisnis Yang Stabil | Neraca.co.id







www.neraca.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

@Indos, there are reports that Indonesia is going for the F-15EX or Rafales instead of the Su-35 to avoid the CAATSA. Is this confirmed? 

Egypt's Rafales apparently outperformed the 5 Su-35BMs due to the SPECTRA warfare suite and they are considering ordering more to take the fleet up to 100 Rafales (assuming that their budget permits). 

Rafales would be a safer bet over the F-15s.


----------



## Indos

Tshering22 said:


> @Indos, there are reports that Indonesia is going for the F-15EX or Rafales instead of the Su-35 to avoid the CAATSA. Is this confirmed?
> 
> Egypt's Rafales apparently outperformed the 5 Su-35BMs due to the SPECTRA warfare suite and they are considering ordering more to take the fleet up to 100 Rafales (assuming that their budget permits).
> 
> Rafales would be a safer bet over the F-15s.



It is confirmed, but needs Planning Minister and Finance Minister approval to buy Rafale and F 15 EX. Finance Minister has approved 1.1 billion USD foreign loan to finance MRCA program (2020-2024), but she hasnt approved the use of the money for just 6 Rafale planes without weapons.

Based on the budget, it cannot be both Rafale and F15 EX. Beside that, F 16 V can still be picked and replaced those fighters due to make the acquisition more effective and efficient because we dont have large MRCA budget for 2020-2024 period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Indos said:


> It is confirmed, but needs Planning Minister and Finance Minister approval. Finance Minister has approved 1.1 billion USD foreign loan to finance MRCA program (2020-2024), but she hasnt approved the use of the money for just 6 Rafale planes without weapons.
> 
> Based on the budget, it cannot be both Rafale and F15 EX. Beside that, F 16 V can still be picked and replaced those fighters due to make the acquisition more effective and efficient because we dont have large MRCA budget for 2020-2024 period.



Thanks. That makes sense. Going for single-engine fighters to augment your fighter fleet makes a lot of sense. IMO it would make sense if you could ask Lockheed Martin to sell you guys the F-21 variant that they are trying to sell us. Since you already have good experience with the F-16s, it would make sense that the IdAF gets these latest versions.






These would look pretty badass in Indonesian colors. 

What do you think? 


Conformal fuel tanks to extend the range.
AN/APG-83 AESA radar
10 hardpoints
Completely customized EW suite
50% more utilization
Complete smart cockpit system

It's a win-win.

Cheaper than going for twin-engines if the budget is a constraint.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

https://twitter.com/officialptdi?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## Indos

The first UAV that is developed and produced in Indonesia that has already been inducted by Indonesian Armed Force.






*UAV Wulung*

Specs






PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

PT Infoglobal rendition of IFX with indigenous loyal wingman / UCAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476782808848748546


----------



## Indos

PT Info Global Avionics export for Malaysian Hawk squadron


----------



## Indos

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Indos

N 219 Basic and N 219 Amphibious


----------



## Indos

According to one Indonesia defense blog, Elang Hitam MALE UCAV will have its maiden flight in February, lets hoping this to be true and the maiden flight is a successful one.


----------



## Indos

Info Global CEO ( the tallest guy) propose UCAV stealth program to be commenced


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Aerospace Management has had meeting to achieve 2022 target. N219, Elang Hitam MALE UCAV, and KF21/IFX programs have potential to increase the company sales in the future significantly if all of the program development are success inshaAllah. This is why the factory needs to be expanded outside Bandung city, West Java. 

I am also waiting the cruise missile program in Indodefense 2022 event (November)


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486697381777350656


----------



## Indos

Old plan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487934684399120389


----------



## Indos

Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto, visited Indonesian Aerospace (PTDI) Today and said Jokowi and himself support the company. Today is also the day where there is MOU between Indonesian Aerospace with Jet Investment, European private investment company, in term of financing and marketing of CN 235 plane.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

The development of the N219 amphibious aircraft has now entered the Detail Design stage, to then proceed to the Prototyping & Structure Test stage, Development Flight Test and is targeted to obtain an Amendment Type Certificate (ATC) / amphibious certification in 2024.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491059678541156354


----------



## Indos

Very influential Indonesian minister, Luhut Binsar Panjaitan, that can be said as Jokowi second hand, and next President candidate, Ridwan Kamil, who is also currently serving as West Java governor visited Indonesian Aerospace Yesterday, accompanied by new Indonesia Aerospace President Director, Gita Amperiawan Msc, Phd.

*Visiting N 219 Simulator*











*Visiting N 219 Final Assembly Hangar*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491059672920752136


----------



## Indos

N 219 has its maiden flight in August 2017. After getting type certificate from Indonesian authority in December 2020 that allows the plane to be sold to the market, the plane development is still continued and flight test for development purposes is still carried out until now.

So even for simple plane like N 219, it likely needs about 5 years just for flying test before entering mass production, relatively not much different with complex plane like KF21/IFX fighter which needs around 4 years to do flight test (2022 late June-2026)-based on the plan.

KF21/IFX fighter can have around 4 years of test flight due to the number of flying prototypes are quite many, which is 6 flying prototypes (+2 prototypes for static test), while N219 only has 2 flying prototypes (+ 2 prototypes for static test). The requirement and flight test hours for KF21/IFX of course will be more extensive compared to civilian plane like N 219.

-----------------------------------------------------

Translation :

On this occasion, the President Director of PTDI, Gita Amperiawan explained that currently the N219 aircraft is still carrying out a series of flight tests in preparation for entering the market, as well as to prepare for the development of the N219 aircraft into an amphibious version.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491059676775329799

-------------------------------------------------------

So N 219 program for basic version has 4 prototypes.

2 flying prototype ( first prototype maiden flight was in 16 August 2017 and second flying prototype maiden flight was in 21 December 2018).

Another 2 prototypes are for static and fatigue test

Source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076070319587090433


----------



## Indos

N 219 competitor​--------------------------------------
​Textron Aviation’s Cessna SkyCourier gets flight ready​08 / 02 / 2022​By Rebecca Jeffrey






The first production unit of the twin-engine, large-utility turboprop, the Cessna SkyCourier has been rolled out by Textron Aviation ahead of its use by launch customer FedEx Express.

Designed by Textron Aviation, the aircraft is powered by two wing-mounted Pratt & Whitney PT6A-65SC turboprop engines and features the McCauley Propeller C779, a heavy-duty 110-inch aluminum four-blade propeller, which is full feathering with reversible pitch, designed to enhance the performance of the aircraft while hauling large loads.

The SkyCourier is operated with Garmin G1000 NXi avionics and has a maximum cruise speed of more than 200 ktas. It has a 900 nautical mile maximum range. The aircraft features a large door and a flat floor cabin that is sized to handle up to three LD3 shipping containers with 6,000 pounds of payload capability.

Production of the SkyCourier at Textron Aviation’s manufacturing facility in Wichita, Kansas incorporates the use of monolithic machining throughout the airframe. With this technique, major assemblies are milled from a single piece of metal rather than assembled from smaller pieces, reducing the overall number of parts and resulting in a more precise tolerances for easier assembly.

The SkyCourier celebrated its inaugural flight in May 2020, and the flight test programme’s three aircraft have accumulated more than 2,100 hours.

Following certification, which is anticipated in the first half of 2022, this first production unit will be delivered to FedEx Express, which has agreed to purchase up to 100 aircraft, with an initial fleet order of 50 cargo aircraft and options for 50 more.

Ron Draper, president and chief executive of Textron Aviation, said: “The SkyCourier brings an impressive combination of cabin flexibility, payload capability, performance and low operating costs to the twin engine utility segment. We look forward to this highly versatile aircraft entering the market very soon.”









Textron Aviation’s Cessna SkyCourier gets flight ready - Air Cargo News


The first production unit of the twin-engine, large-utility turboprop, the Cessna SkyCourier has been rolled out by Textron Aviation ahead of its use by




www.aircargonews.net


----------



## Indos

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=463389342095516&id=101662914934829





*Translation*

In order to realize the Hawk 100/200 aircraft upgrade program, Infoglobal attended the 2022 Singapore Air Show which was held on 15-18 February 2022 at the Changi Exhibition Center, Singapore. Infoglobal's presence at *this event was to explore cooperation with Rolls Royce related to the Adour engine used on the Hawk 100/200 aircraft.*

Apart from Rolls Royce, Adi Sasongko as CEO of Infoglobal also held several important meetings with global defense industry players to strengthen partnerships in the defense business. *Among them with PTDI to work on the N219 MPA and Amphibious N219 aircraft, and Hensoldt for the National Surveillance System.*

With this exploration of cooperation, it is hoped that in the future the work plans carried out by Infoglobal can be synchronized and realized properly.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493772028624928768


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491240926886653952


----------



## Indos

About the plan of Minister of Defense to buy 10 CN 235, the budget allocation is not yet released in 2022 budget, so we should wait in April to see Finance Ministry PSP lists and the RMP figure that will likely be released after the PSP 

There is English translation in the video


----------



## Indos

Singapore Airshow 2022: Indonesia's CN-235 gunship plans delayed by push for aviation biofuel​*18 FEBRUARY 2022

by Ridzwan Rahmat




*

Indonesia's plan to develop a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multi-purpose aircraft has been delayed indefinitely amid a push for the country to commercialise a home-grown aviation biofuel type.

The matter was revealed to _Janes_ by an official from state-owned aerospace company PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) at Singapore Airshow 2022. Notably missing from PTDI's exhibition stand during the show was a model of the CN-235 gunship, which has been displayed at past defence exhibitions.

“We are no longer displaying the gunship because it is unclear when this project will resume,” said the official. “The flying testbed that was supposed to be a platform from which we conduct the firing trials is now involved in pre-commercialisation processes of an Indonesian-developed palm-oil based aviation biofuel known as BioAvtur.”






Singapore Airshow 2022: Indonesia's CN-235 gunship plans delayed by push for aviation biofuel


Indonesia's plan to develop a gunship variant of the CN-235 twin-engine multi-purpose aircraft has been delayed indefinitely amid a push for the country to commercialise...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

BRIN Collaborates with PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Develops Drone and N219 Aircraft​


Yopi Makdori
30 Jan 2022, 08:08 WIB

_




The National and Innovation Research Agency (BRIN) together with PT Dirgantara Indonesia signed a Memorandum of Understanding. (Photo: BRIN Documentation).

*Liputan6.com, Jakarta* The National Innovation and Research Agency ( BRIN ) with PT Dirgantara Indonesia collaborated in the development of an unmanned aircraft or medium altitude long endurance (MALE) drone and the N219 aircraft and its variants.

This collaboration is realized through a Memorandum of Understanding between the two, which was signed on Thursday 27 January 2022.

The head of BRIN, Laksana Tri Handoko, thanked PT Dirgantara Indonesia for being willing to continue the commitment with BRIN to continue developing the aviation industry.

"In the future there should be no development program without PT Dirgantara Indonesia, BRIN has the capacity to support research and development activities ," he said in a statement quoted on Sunday (30/1/2022).

With the signing of this memorandum of understanding, both are committed to synergizing resources and competencies to support the implementation of their duties and functions in the development of the MALE UAV and the development of the N219 aircraft and its variants.

"Legally BRIN and PT DI have co-developed strategic aviation products for PT DI," said Handoko._

_Been Waiting_​_Meanwhile, Director of Commerce, Technology and Development, PT Dirgantara Indonesia, Gita Amperiawan said that the presence of this memorandum of understanding had been awaited because it became the upstream for the industry in developing PT Dirgantara Indonesia's innovative products.

"Some of the collaboration projects are national activity projects which will then be followed up with a Cooperation Agreement (PKS), including the development of MALE UAV which is waiting to be ready to fly again, as well as the two programs," said Gita.

His party admitted that they were ready to carry out their mandate in researching and developing the drone and aircraft industry.

"We are waiting for your direction, how then PT Dirgantara can synergize with BRIN, we are ready to commit to becoming an industry that can be given the mandate to develop Research and Development (RND) in the aerospace sector," said Gita.



https://www.liputan6.com/news/read/4873425/brin-kolaborasi-dengan-pt-dirgantara-indonesia-kembangkan-drone-dan-pesawat-n219


_


----------



## Indos

The United States Ambassador to Indonesia, Sung Y Kim Sing visited PTDI's production facility, in Bandung. (Photo: Special)

US Ambassador Review PTDI, Supports Modernization of Hercules C130 Aircraft ​Arif Budianto Thursday, February 24, 2022 - 19:00:00 WIB

*BANDUNG, iNews.id* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia ( PTDI ) will cooperate with an American company. The cooperation is for the modernization and development of the Hercules C130 aircraft and the production of components for the Bell 412EPI Helicopter.

The plan was revealed during the visit of the United States Ambassador to Indonesia, Sung Y Kim Sing to visit PTDI's production facilities, in Bandung, Thursday (24/2/2022). The visit was received directly by PTDI's SVP Material & Supply Chain Management, Iwan Krisnanto and his staff. 

During this visit he reviewed the Bell 412EPI helicopter component production facility at PTDI. The visit was also a form of direct support from Ambassador Sung Y Kim to PTDI in an effort to increase capacity and capability in the maintenance and modernization capabilities of the C130 Hercules aircraft.

"We really support PTDI to be able to increase MRO capacity and capability, especially in carrying out maintenance and modernization work for the C130 Hercules aircraft which is planned to be collaborated with American companies," said Sung Y Kim. 

On this occasion, Ambassador Sung Y. Kim also witnessed the implementation of the 9th Heli Serbu Bell 412EPI ferry flight ordered by the Ministry of Defense for the Indonesian Army. 

PTDI and Bell Textron Inc, which is an aircraft manufacturing industry based in Texas, United States, have jointly established a strategic collaboration under the Industrial Collaboration Agreement (ICA). Where PTDI acts as the global supply chain for Bell Textron Inc. in terms of producing tail booms, door posts, pylons and ducts for Bell 412 and Huey IIII helicopters. As well as being a Certified Maintenance Center (CMC) for all Bell helicopter products operated in Indonesia.

“Given the already strong partnership between PTDI and Bell Textron, I believe there is a tremendous opportunity to deepen that bond. We are very focused on ensuring that the economic partnership between the two countries continues to grow to generate stability and increase the prosperity of the two countries," said Sung Y Kim.


*Editor : Asep Supiandi*









Dubes Amerika Serikat Tinjau PTDI, Dukung Modernisasi Pesawat Hercules C130


PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) bakal menjalin kerja sama dengan perusahaan Amerika.




jabar.inews.id


----------



## Indos

According to Alman Helvast, PTDI is planned to manufacture CWB (Center Wing Box) of Hercules, while the MRO for Hercules itself, including the replacement of old CWB into a new one and avionics modernization program will be done by PT GMF Aero Asia as what has been done currently.


----------



## Indos

*Strengthening in Defense Industry Expansion, Lockheed Martin Trusts GMF to Treat Hercules*






March 13, 2022

The steps of PT Garuda Maintenance Facility Aero Asia Tbk (GMF) are increasingly steady in its expansion strategy in the defense industry with the success of obtaining a certificate and approval from Lockheed Martin for the maintenance capacity of the Hercules C-130H aircraft for overhaul, refurbishment, and modification work.

This success stems from the existence of an Offset Project Agreement (OPA) between the Indonesian government, in this case the Ministry of Defense (Kemenhan RI) and Lockheed Martin, which is an aerospace, weapons, defense, information security, and technology company from the United States.

With this certificate, Lockheed Martin is increasingly trusted by GMF to maintain every C-130 fleet owned by Indonesia. The support from Lockheed Martin later became the basis for GMF to renew the Certificate of Approval Military Repair Station (AMARS) from the Indonesian Defense Airworthiness Authority (IDAA). So that in 2022, GMF will receive AMARS certification which covers the A330 series, B737 series, C212 series, and C130 B/H/HS.

The President Director of GMF, Andi Fahrurrozi, conveyed the importance of the AMARS certificate in supporting GMF's expansion. "The renewal of the AMARS certificate with the addition of this capability is capital for GMF to support and carry out the mandate conveyed by the Indonesian Minister of Defense, Prabowo Subianto, regarding defense equipment maintenance which needs to be maximized in Indonesia. We, with great pride and open arms, will support this with all our might," said Andi.

The difference between the certifications obtained by GMF this year is in the addition of the C212 Series and C130 capabilities. Support from Lockheed Martin allows GMF to carry out maintenance on Hercules C130 aircraft up to the Structural Integrity Program (SIP). With this addition, GMF is the only Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul (MRO) company in the country that holds the AMARS certificate.

The support provided by Lockheed Martin to GMF includes a technical data license, license agreement, and service bulletin for the modernization of the Hercules C130 aircraft, which covers the replacement center wing box and avionic upgrade work.

In order to strengthen its steps in expansion in the defense sector, GMF continues to be committed to developing capacity and capability. One of them is by building strong relationships with partners, one of which is Lockheed Martin. This commitment will be realized by improving quality in terms of facilities, tools & equipment, IT systems, and human resources.

"We will absorb various knowledge and experience from Lockheed Martin and other partners in every on site support provided, as well as study the data manual provided so that in the future GMF is more ready to expand its expansion into the defense industry," concluded Andi.









Mantapkan Ekspansi Industri Pertahanan, GMF Dipercaya Lockheed Martin Rawat Hercules


Langkah GMF kian mantap pada industri pertahanan dengan meraih sertifikat Lockheed Martin untuk merawat Hercules C-130H.




pressrelease.kontan.co.id


----------



## Indos

PTDI at Singapore Airshow 2022​


----------



## Indos

*INFOGLOBAL IEFD HAS PASSED FLIGHT TEST




*​
On March 14-17, 2022, Infoglobal held operational tests on its newest product, the Integrated Electronics Standby Display (IESD) for the CN295 aircraft. The operational test, which was held at Husein Sastranegara Air Base, Bandung, was a flight test that was part of a series of prototype tests for the IESD product in order to obtain eligibility for use on the CN295 aircraft.

Previously, IESD also underwent development tests, which consisted of conformity tests and environmental tests which were held on November 29–December 1, 2021 at the Infoglobal Workshop, Surabaya.

IESD is an avionics instrument that functions as a backup for 3 important displays on the cockpit of the CN295 aircraft, namely the artificial horizon, altimeter, and airspeed indicator.



https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/160


----------



## Indos

Jakarta, 23 March 2022

*Thales Visits Infoglobal*​




_Thales team visits Infoglobal on March 23, 2022 at Infoglobal Office, Jakarta_

Marketing Infoglobal

On March 23, 2022, Infoglobal receives a visit from the Thales team, a French company engaged in the defense sector. This visit is welcomed by Adi Sasongko as the President Director, at the Infoglobal Representative Office, Jakarta.

The visit by Thales was aimed at reviewing Infoglobal's capabilities in the aerospace and defense sector related to preparations for receiving Transfer of Technology (ToT) and Local Content & Offset (LCO) for the procurement of Rafale aircraft by the Indonesian Government.

Infoglobal has experiences in developing avionics instruments for combat aircraft and has implemented the AS9100 standard in its quality management system.



https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/162



Info Global Office






*My Take on this news : *

If there is no offset and TOT for those 6 Rafale order, our parliament can make the deal death and it is possible since Finance Ministry hasnt given the down payment for that deal that will be financed by foreign loan.

Actually in previous 6 Rafale order, there is no InfoGlobal representation come to the signing event, it is clear that only PT Dirgantara Indonesia who has got the TOT although it is basically just maintenance TOT which I see has no enough value due to PT Dirgantara Indonesia extensive experience in fighter development in KF21/IFX program and involvement in F 16 A/B upgrade and retrofit program that is being conducted in Indonesia.

This must be the potential for PT Info Global to get TOT and Offset program for the subsequent order of Rafale which I think unlikely to happen within Jokowi administration. If Prabowo is failed to be the next Indonesian President (as he is currently in second place most probable candidate based on various credible survey companies), I doubt Rafale subsequent order will be realized, most likely adding another 6 planes to make the former F 5 squadron has at least 12 Rafale planes, and will likely to happen afther the 6 Rafale arrives and TOT deal is 100 % implemented ( which I see the year 2028-2030 ).


----------



## Indos

Bamsoet: Two Companies Agree to Build Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance​
By:
Tempo.co​Friday, March 4, 2022 10:56 WIB






Bambang Soesatyo while witnessing the signing of the Cooperation Agreement between PT ACN Aero Teknik and BIJB, at BIJB, Kertajati, Majalengka, Thursday (3/3/22).


NFO NASIONAL- Chairman of the MPR RI and Head of the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry's Law Enforcement, Security and Defense Relations Agency Bambang Soesatyo together with Commissioner of PT Bandara Internasional Jawa Barat (BIJB) Yayat Hidayat and BIJB President Director Muhammad Singgih signed a Head of Agreement between BIJB managers and PT ACN Aero Teknik. Through the cooperation agreement, PT ACN Aero Teknik will build Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance in the BIJB area and Kertajati One Stop Experience Facility at the BIJB terminal.

Develop BIJB to be more alive, as well as provide added economic value, both in opening employment opportunities and other economic multiplier effects, for West Java and Indonesia in general. At the same time, maximizing the various potentials that exist in BIJB so that it does not "delay", because the construction is carried out using public money. So it can't be wasted.

Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance is the first Maintenance, Repair, and Overhaul (MRO) hangar at BIJB. It was built on an area of 9 hectares with an investment of US$10 million or around Rp. 150 billion. The first phase of construction is carried out on an area of 4 hectares this year. The second phase will be continued with an area of 5 ha in 2023. Soil test for the soil bearing capacity test for the construction of phase 1 is being carried out.

It is targeted that construction will be completed in the next eight months. After the construction of phase 1 and phase 2 is completed in 2023, Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance can serve MRO to dozens of aircraft every month," said Bamsoet after witnessing the signing of the Cooperation Agreement between PT ACN Aero Teknik and BIJB, at BIJB, Kertajati, Majalengka, Thursday 3 March 2022.

Also attending were Director General of Civil Aviation Novie Riyanto representing the Minister of Transportation Budi Karya, Group CEO Asia Cargo Network Marco Isaak, Commissioner of PT BIJB Yayat Hidayat, President Director of PT BIJB Muhammad Singgih, Director of PT ACN Aero Teknik Fuad Bafana. Also present were national entrepreneurs from the Metland Group, Hariyanto, who will build a Hajj Dormitory with various facilities on a 50 ha land in the Kertajati International Airport area.

The chairman of the 20th DPR RI explained that the presence of Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance made Indonesia more sovereign in aerospace matters, especially in the MRO field. Currently, around 46 percent of aircraft operating in Indonesia are still carrying out maintenance abroad, such as Malaysia and Singapore. In addition to requiring more expensive financing, it also causes the circulation of money to be abroad. Not enjoyed by Indonesia.


The presence of Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance will make the transformation of Indonesian aviation and aerospace information technology grow rapidly. Opened more than 300 new job opportunities, ranging from professional workers such as engineers to administrative technical workers. “His presence will also give Indonesian aviation and aerospace engineers a place to put their knowledge into practice. So they don't have to work abroad," said Bamsoet, who is also the former chairman of Commission III of the DPR.

The Deputy Chairperson of the Golkar Party also explained that the Asia Cargo Network, which houses PT ACN Aero Teknik, had also made many efforts to revive BIJB. On December 21, 2021, for example, Asia Cargo Airlines and Black Stone Cargo Airline became the first cargo flights to operate at BIJB, after BIJB's operations had stopped due to the Covid-19 pandemic since March 2021. 

Until now, there are about two flights per day, consisting of one outgoing flight and one incoming flight, five days a week. So that the total monthly flights reach 40 flights, consisting of 20 outgoing flights and 20 incoming flights, with an average payload of 500 tons per month. "In addition to supporting airport activities, it has also supported airport operations so that workers do not need to be laid off," said the Deputy Chairperson of FKPPI and Deputy Chairperson of Pemuda Pancasila. (*









Bamsoet: Dua Perusahaan Sepakat Bangun Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance


Kehadiran Kertajati Aircraft Maintenance menjadikan Indonesia semakin berdaulat dalam hal kedirgantaraan, khususnya di bidang MRO.




nasional.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

*Kertajati

PT BJB company profile*






*The cooperation with PT ACN Aero Teknik to build MRO facility*


----------



## Indos

*PT INFO GLOBAL*










Local ESI Passed Certification
.
On March 17 yesterday, a local Electronic Standby Instrument (ESI) named IESD made by Infoglobal successfully passed the Puslaikmbangja certification test. This achievement is very meaningful considering that the avionics has been undergoing development since August 2021. The flight test which was held at Husein Sastranegara Air Base was the umpteenth time testing and was part of a series of IESD prototype tests in order to obtain a feasibility certificate from Puslaikmbangja.
.
After this test, it is hoped that this year the IESD will be released to support the operational readiness of the CN-295 aircraft operated by the 2nd Air Squadron and to increase the capability of the domestic industry to support the TNI-AU's defense systems.
--------
IESD is an avionics instrument that functions as a backup, especially 3 important displays on the cockpit of the CN-295 aircraft, namely the airspeed indicator, altimeter, and artificial horizon. In the circulating photos, you can more or less read (although there are some that are not clearly legible) airspeed 171 knots, altitude around 10,100 feet with QNH 100x hPa / 29.77 inHg.


----------



## Xerxes22

Indonesian Aerospace...... LMAO ROFLMAO


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *PT INFO GLOBAL*
> 
> View attachment 829542
> 
> View attachment 829543
> 
> 
> Local ESI Passed Certification
> .
> On March 17 yesterday, a local Electronic Standby Instrument (ESI) named IESD made by Infoglobal successfully passed the Puslaikmbangja certification test. This achievement is very meaningful considering that the avionics has been undergoing development since August 2021. The flight test which was held at Husein Sastranegara Air Base was the umpteenth time testing and was part of a series of IESD prototype tests in order to obtain a feasibility certificate from Puslaikmbangja.
> .
> After this test, it is hoped that this year the IESD will be released to support the operational readiness of the CN-295 aircraft operated by the 2nd Air Squadron and to increase the capability of the domestic industry to support the TNI-AU's defense systems.
> --------
> IESD is an avionics instrument that functions as a backup, especially 3 important displays on the cockpit of the CN-295 aircraft, namely the airspeed indicator, altimeter, and artificial horizon. In the circulating photos, you can more or less read (although there are some that are not clearly legible) airspeed 171 knots, altitude around 10,100 feet with QNH 100x hPa / 29.77 inHg.



It is a private owned company






*Suppliers in Indonesia




*

Indonesia’s manufacturing support for Boeing commercial airplanes includes suppliers producing avionics systems, composite parts and precision machine parts.



Our Indonesia Presence


----------



## Indos

Kuala Lumpur, 28 March 2022

*DSA 2022: Infoglobal Signs MoU, The 2nd Batch of MPCD Export Will Be Realized Soon*​Marketing Infoglobal






Infoglobal CEO, Adi Sasongko has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with G7 Aerospace Executive Director, Datuk Rosdi Mahmud on strengthening defense industry cooperation between the countries.

The signing is carried out at the Defense Services Asia (DSA) forum held at MITEC, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia on March 28, 2022. This agenda is witnessed directly by Director-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence of Republic Indonesia) Maj. Gen. Dadang Hendrayuda, Director of Technology and Defence Industry Directorate-General of Defence Potentials (at the Ministry of Defence of Republic Indonesia) Marsma TNI Wajariman and Chief of Air Force of RMAF General Dato' Sri Mohd Asghar Khan bin Goriman Khan.

This MoU is a broader and sustainable cooperation between Infoglobal and G7 aerospace after the signing of the cooperation in 2019. In this MoU, Infoglobal will strengthen the Malaysian market by continuing joint development with G7 aerospace and producing defense products that can be used by the Malaysian military. The good news is that in 2022, Infoglobal will again realize the export of MPCD Batch 2 to Malaysia.








https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/166


----------



## Indos

*Pelita Air diversifies into scheduled flights*​




Pelita Air's Airbus A320 aircraft lands at Soekarno Hatta airport in Tangerang, Banten, on Monday, April 11.(Courtesy of Pertamina/.)

Norman Harsono (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, April 12, 2022

State-owned charter airline PT Pelita Air Service has begun diversifying into scheduled flights after plans emerged last year that it might take over some operations of ailing national carrier Garuda Indonesia.

Pelita Air said on Monday it received two Airbus A320 aircraft at Soekarno Hatta airport in Tangerang, Banten, that would serve the scheduled flights. The aircraft bore a new livery of red, blue and green to mark the new service.

Pelita Air acting president director Muhammad S Fauzani said the company was undergoing a process to certify the two aircraft. The company has talked to regulators, airport operators, air traffic controllers and cabin crews about the plan.









Pelita Air diversifies into scheduled flights


The state-owned chartered airline is bringing back scheduled flight services, which were initially stopped in 2005.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

PTDI or Indonesian Aerospace will produce all airframe part of CN235 now, as Airbus Defense will be no longer producing some part of CN 235 airframe. 






Previously, CN 235 airframe production is shared between Indonesia Aerospace and Airbus Defense


----------



## Indos

CN 235 for Indonesian Navy is seen in latest post on the company twitter account. It is MPA version and with glass cockpit.


----------



## Indos

Collaborating with Ministry of Defense, PTDI Signs Contract for Modernization of C130 Aircraft Worth Rp2.1 T​ECONOMICS
Suparjo Forecast
Thursday, April 21, 2022 12:30 WIB

*IDXChannel* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) or PTDI and the Ministry of Defense agreed on a cooperation contract for the modernization of 12 units of C130 aircraft . The funding commitment reached USD149 million or equivalent to Rp2.1 trillion.

Director of Dirgantara Indonesia, Gita Amperiawan said this cooperation agreement after President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) inaugurated the Defense BUMN Holding or Defend ID . 









Gandeng Kemhan, PTDI Teken Kontrak Modernisasi Pesawat C130 Senilai Rp2,1 T


PT Dirgantara Indonesia Persero dan Kemhan menyepakati kontrak kerja sama modernisasi 12 unit pesawat C130.




www.idxchannel.com





*PTDI MRO facilities *







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517134190252232707


----------



## Indos

Indonesia tycoon to top up Garuda's capital after restructuring​Reuters






JAKARTA, Jan 11 (Reuters) - Billionaire Indonesian businessman Chairul Tanjung said on Tuesday he will lift his investment in struggling flag carrier Garuda Indonesia (GIAA.JK) after the airline completes a court-led debt restructuring.

The announcement came as the government asked prosecutors to begin a graft investigation into some of Garuda's plane leasing contracts.

Garuda, which has been battered by the plunge in air travel during the COVID-19 pandemic, is undergoing a court-led debt restructuring over unpaid liabilities.

"We hope the (court) process will be finished soon," Tanjung told a news conference broadcast by one of his media outlets.

"Once it's done, our plan is to increase capital to strengthen (Garuda)," he said, without elaborating.

The businessman is Garuda's second-biggest shareholder after the government, holding a 28.3% stake through PT Trans Airways.

Garuda said it has total outstanding liabilities of $9.8 billion. State news agency Antara reported the court had received $13.8 billion of claims that it will verify by Jan. 19.

Separately, state-owned enterprises minister, Erick Thohir, on Tuesday brought to the Attorney General's Office audit documents that he said indicated wrongdoing in Garuda's lease contracts for ATR 72-600 planes.

"We know based on valid data that in the procurement process for airplanes, leasing, there are corruption indications with various brands," Erick said.

Garuda said in a statement it will support the investigation process. The airline has 13 ATR 72-600 planes.

The Franco-Italian turboprop maker ATR did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Garuda has previously been embroiled in several graft scandals. In November 2020, the UK Serious Fraud Office announced an investigation into Canada's Bombardier over suspected bribery in sales to Garuda.

Garuda's former chief executive Emirsyah Satar was jailed for eight years in 2020 for bribery and money laundering related to the procurement of planes and engines from Airbus and Rolls-Royce.

Garuda's current executives are trying to renegotiate leasing rates with lessors in and out of court, which they say are higher than rates other airlines pay.

Erick said any probe of leasing arrangements should not affect the court process because authorities had identified lessors suspected of being embroiled in graft.

Reporting by Bernadette Christina Munthe and Gayatri Suroyo Editing by Ed



https://www.garuda-indonesia.com/id/id/corporate-partners/organization/board-of-directors



*I think we have to overhaul the organization and put more young leaders to this company. Corruption in this magnitude should make the corrupt be in jailed at 20 years in minimum. Put them in the same room with 20 people convicted with crime like killing.*


----------



## Indos

This Youtuber has accurate information about the development of UAV in Indonesia.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia aerospace has big chance to win the tender. It has previously converted Turkish CN 235 MPA into ASW version. Hopefully this year our SOE defense holding, Defend ID, will get significant contracts for export market. From Philippine news, PT PAL Indonesia, will likely get contract to construct 2 LPD for their Navy, and if Malaysian Airforce/Navy also choose CN 235 MPA/ASW as their choice, I would say Defend ID export sales for the year 2022 is already quite decent.

-----------------------------------------------

News in Malaysian respected defense blog :

*Anyhow, in the Perajurit interview, Mohd Asghar Khan also said that the full report of the MPA tender will be forwarded to the Defence Ministry’s procurement committee on June 22 for a decision. In the written answers to Malaysian Defence. RMAF stated that validity period of the MPA tender has been extended to September 9, this year. The tender validity was supposed to end on June 3 (tomorrow). This will be the second time the tender’s validity is extended, the first one was done late last year, which allow it to be continued until June 3.*






FA-50, Tejas and JF-17 For FLIT-LCA - Malaysian Defence







www.malaysiandefence.com





Here the tender that is announced in August 2020 (Covid 19 Pandemic year). Many acquisition in many countries are delayed due to economic condition of those countries.

-------------------

31 AUGUST 2020

*Malaysia issues tender notice for maritime patrol aircraft, UAS*
by Ridzwan Rahmat


The Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) has issued a tender notice seeking two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).





Leonardo’s ATR 72MP, seen here at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. It is one of several aircraft types studied for Malaysia’s maritime patrol requirements, according to a senior RMAF official. (Janes/Ridzwan Rahmat)

The notice was issued via a notice published in the country’s daily newspapers, _Berita Harian_ and the _New Straits Times_ on 25 August. It was also sent to the embassies of selected countries on the day after.

On the same dates, MINDEF also issued a separate tender notice seeking three medium altitude long endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial system (UAS) units. However, the intended operator for the UAS units was not specified in the notice.

The RMAF currently operates a fleet of three ageing Beechcraft King Air B200T surveillance aircraft to monitor the country’s maritime territories. The fleet size of this aircraft type was originally four-strong, but a single airframe was lost in a 2016 crash that claimed the life of a crew member.

Malaysia has been actively studying options for new MPAs since at least 2017. During his presentation at a maritime security conference in Singapore in December 2017, the RMAF’s then Head of Staff for Air Region 1 Headquarters, Brigadier General Yazid Bin Arshad, showed a title slide with images of aircraft types that the service has shortlisted for its requirements.

He stopped short of naming them, but among the aircraft types depicted on the slide include the Airbus CN295, the ATR 72MP from Leonardo, *and the CN-235, which could possibly be supplied by Indonesia’s PT Dirgantara Indonesia.*






Malaysia issues tender notice for maritime patrol aircraft, UAS


The Malaysian Ministry of Defence (MINDEF) has issued a tender notice seeking two maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536431963292086272
In December 2020 Minister of transport has revealed plan to buy N 219 planes. That order can be used to make N219-100 version and also do some long test on the plane.









Kantongi Sertifikat, Pesawat N219 Buatan RI Langsung Diborong


Kementerian Perhubungan (Kemenhub) berminat untuk membeli pesawat N219 buatan PT DI.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

PT NTP is one of Indonesian Aerospace subsidiary companies.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Presidential Office Staff inspect NTP readiness in doing MRO*






The Presidential Staff Office reviewed the readiness of the Maintenance Repair and Overhaul (MRO) Industrial Ecosystem at PT Nusantara Turbine and Propulsion

PT Nusantara Turbine and Propulsion received a visit from the President's Staff Office (KSP) on Friday 10 June 2022, KSP Deputies Crossing Team consisting of Marsda TNI (Retired) Warsono, Irjen Pol (Retired) Hengkie Kaluara, Wisnu Aji Nugroho CACP., and Anggit Prasidha performed field verification related to the readiness of Industrial Ecosystem Maintenance Repair and Overhaul (MRO) in Indonesia.

Director of PT NTP, Mr. Tarmizi Kemal Fasya Lubis explained that PT Nusantara Turbine and Propulsion (NTP) is an Aero Engine and Industrial MRO company with capabilities and business that continues to grow and develop, serving civilian and military customers at home and abroad. NTP also has re-engineering and manufacturing capabilities, steam/gas turbines. NTP also works closely with the world of education such as Nurtanio University (UNNUR).






KSP Expert for BUMN, Wisnu Aji Nugroho CACP., who has overseen the acceleration of the formation of 12 holding clusters in BUMN since 2020, said that, after completing the escort for the acceleration of the formation of BUMN holdings, in 2022, KSP will oversee the monitoring and evaluation program for the Structuring of Subsidiaries. or Joint Ventures within SOEs according to the direction of the President which has also been made a Ministerial Decree (Kepmen BUMN SK-315/MBU/12/2019).

Wisnu said that the subsidiaries that are members of Defend ID (BUMN Holding the Defense Industry) should immediately realize a quick win according to their respective sectors and business lines as well as conduct business collaboration and national innovation to build technological independence and increase the competitiveness of BUMN companies, and are part of the chain. global supply by developing global strategic partnerships and serving as the main driving force for the development of the domestic MRO industry ecosystem.






DEFENSE STUDIES


FOCUS ON DEFENSE CAPABILITY DEVELOPMENT IN SOUTHEAST ASIA AND OCEANIA




defense-studies.blogspot.com


----------



## Indos

Bandung (15/06), PTDI held a ceremonial handover of 1 CN235-220 MPA Full Mission Aircraft and 2 AS565 MBe Panther AKS Full Mission Helicopters to 
@Kemhan_RI
for 
@_TNIAL_
at the PTDI Aircraft Services Hangar, witnessed directly by the Indonesian Minister of Defense , Prabowo Subianto.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537014911204675584


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Young Indonesian Aerospace employees


----------



## Indos

KF 21/IFX program is quite vital for Indonesian Aerospace business since I expect Indonesian government at least will likely buy the plane around 100 -150 units until 2040 and Indonesian Aerospace can also start developing Wing drone for the fighter that could make the production of Wingman drone around 100-200 units. In the assumption that the program is successful and completed based on previous time table ( 2026-block 1 and 2028 -block 2).

In KAI Korea facility, undergoing static test


----------



## Indos

Iconic! These are the 4 discoveries of BJ Habibie that have been recognized by the world​





TECH - Verda Nano Setiawan, CNBC Indonesia
18 June 2022 20:55



*Jakarta, CNBC Indonesia* - The third President of the Republic of Indonesia, BJ Habibie has a series of important discoveries that cannot be taken lightly. Even his services in developing the world of aviation have been recognized internationally.


Habibie himself studied mechanical engineering at the Faculty of Engineering, University of Indonesia Bandung, which is now known as the Bandung Institute of Technology in 1954.

Meanwhile, in 1955-1965, Habibie continued his aeronautical engineering studies, specializing in aircraft construction, at RWTH Aachen, West Germany. Received an engineer's diploma in 1960 and an engineer's doctorate in 1965 with summa cum laude predicate.

Until finally the genius was asked by the second President of Indonesia, Suharto to return to Indonesia and establish the first aircraft company in the country, namely the Nurtanio Aircraft Industry (IPTN) which is now PT Dirgantara Indonesia in 1976.

So what are his discoveries that have been recognized internationally? Based on various sources that have been summarized by CNBC Indonesia, here are some findings that are known internationally.





1. Crack progression theory​This theory is a surprising discovery in the world of aviation. The Crack progression theory is a theory used to predict the initial crack point on an airplane wing.


​
2. Dornier DO-31 . aircraft​









The Dornier DO-31 is Habibie's first aircraft design, the first transportation aircraft that can take-off/landing vertically.

3. N2-50 . aircraft​





Next is the N-250 aircraft, which is a regional commuter turboprop civil passenger aircraft (airliner) that was originally designed by IPTN. Using the code N which means Nusantara indicates that the design, production and calculations were carried out in Indonesia.

4. Aircraft R80​









This aircraft is a major innovation developed by Habibie. This was based on the fact that Habibie wanted to make a successor to the N250 aircraft produced by IPTN. This aircraft was designed by PT Regio Aviasi Industri (RAI) which is a company founded by Habibie himself.









Ikonik! Ini Dia 4 Penemuan BJ Habibie yang Telah Diakui Dunia


Presiden ketiga Republik Indonesia, BJ Habibie rupanya memiliki sederet penemuan penting yang tak bisa dianggap enteng.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Habibie achievement and story in more detail can be look on this book written in English














The Technological State in Indonesia


Using a historical sociology approach, this book illustrates the formation of the technological state in Indonesia during the New Order period (1966-1998). It explores the nexus between power, high technology, development, and authoritarianism situated in the Southeast Asian context. The book...



books.google.co.id


----------



## Indos

New CN 235 for Indonesian Navy







One of three Malaysian CN 235 planes that are being converted into Maritime Patrol by PTDI is reported to have completed the conversion work and has been flown to Malaysia.










Source Malaysian media









Pesawat Pertama CN-235 MSA " Peninjau Maritim" TUDM Sudah Kembali


Pada ketika ini, terdapat laporan mengatakan pesawat CN-235 pertama yang diubahsuai pada varian Maritime Surveillance Aircraft (MSA) "Peninjau Maritim" milik Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia (TUDM) telah pun selamat mendarat di Pangkalan Udara Kuching.




defencesecurityasia.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace will modernize the production facility for CN 235 and N 219 program inshaAllah which also will increase the production rate of those program. If all of the modernization program is completed which is expected to happen in middle of 2023 or 2024, then CN 235 production rate will be 8 planes per year (from current 4 planes per year) and N 219 production rate will be 10 planes per year (from current 2 planes per year).

I see for CN 235 production modernization program, this facility can also be used for future N245 program which is a civilian version of CN 235.


----------



## Indos

Inside Indonesian Navy CN 235 MPA


----------



## Indos

Surabaya, 29 June 2022

*Infoglobal at Defence Attache Tour 2022*​

Marketing Infoglobal





_Infoglobal at Defence Attache Tour 2022 (29/06/2022)_

Infoglobal has participated in the Defense Attache Tour 2022 which is held at VASA Hotel Surabaya on June 29, 2022 by the Indonesian Ministry of Defense (Kemhan RI) through the Directorate for Defence International Cooperation, the Directorate General of Defence Strategy (Ditkersinhan Ditjen Strahan).





Info Global CEO, Adi Sasongko

According to the Dirkersinhan Ditjen Strahan, Brigadier General Steverly C. Parengkuan, this event was held to be a good means to strengthen cooperation between countries and to become promotion tools for domestic defense industry products.





_C-130 cockpit mockup and Infoglobal avionics products_

As one of Indonesia's defense industries, Infoglobal showcases its flagship avionics products in front of 23 representatives of Defense Attaches (Athan) of friendly countries. The products displayed include the C-130 Hercules cockpit mockup, Multi Purpose Cockpit Display (MPCD), Radar Monitor Unit (RMU), Flight Monitoring Display A13 (FMD-A13) and Electronics Flight Display 6.0 (EFD-6.0).

https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/172


----------



## Indos

Discussing Nurtanio's N219 aircraft, PTDI's President Director met with the Chairman of the Indonesian People's Consultative Assembly​July 4, 2022 / by Author Rangga Baswara Sawiyya






AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Gita Amperiawan accompanied by Production Director Batara Silaban and Corporate Secretary Irlan Budiman made a Working Visit to the Chairman of the MPR RI Bambang Soesatyo in Jakarta on July 4, 2022.

During the visit, the President Director of PTDI discussed the development of domestic aircraft products, both those being worked on such as the N219 and those that had been sent to customers such as the NC212i and CN235.

On that occasion, the Chairman of the MPR RI supported the performance of PTDI which continued to perfect the development of the N219 aircraft.







As the pride of Indonesia, which was developed, produced and handled directly by domestic engineers, the N219 is considered very suitable for use in archipelagic countries such as Indonesia and other countries in the Asia Pacific region.

The aircraft, named _Nurtanio_ , can be developed as civilian passenger transportation, military transportation, goods or cargo transportation, medical evacuation, distribution of natural disaster aid, _surveillance,_ and patrol.

The company said that currently the level of domestic component N219 has reached 44.69 percent and is being increased to reach 70 percent.

These components include _landing gear_ , avionics, to aircraft raw materials made by domestic industries.

Its development has gone through a series of flight tests in preparation for entry into the domestic and international market.

PTDI and BRIN are currently developing an amphibious version of the N219A, which is currently entering the detailed design stage. Then proceed to the _prototyping & structure test_ stage , _development flight test_ , and is targeted to obtain an _Amendment Type Certificate_ (ATC)/amphibious certification in 2024.

"To increase the commercialization capability of the N219 aircraft, such as ease of financing for buyers, financing support is needed from Indonesian banks as well as by leasing schemes by companies in Indonesia," said Bambang Soesatyo.

-RBS-









Bahas pesawat N219 Nurtanio, Dirut PTDI temui Ketua MPR RI


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) - Direktur Utama PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) Gita Amperiawan didampingi Direktur Produksi Batara




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia wind tunnel facility and R 80 wind tunnel testing in 2017


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace makes child daycare for their employees kids










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549062055172657152


----------



## Indos

One new NC 212 is sent to Thailand. The buyer is Thailand agriculture ministry. The order is for 2 planes, another plane will be sent in December 2022.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554282447776653312


----------



## Indos

*Inside N 219 plane*


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Aerospace invites locals to see their factory amid Indonesian Aerospace 46 years of anniversary.

















Puncak Peringatan HUT ke-46 PTDI - Tribunnews.com


Warga berkesempatan berfoto bersama sejumlah pesawat terbang produksi PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) pada puncak peringatan HUT ke-46 PTDI di area.




www.tribunnews.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1300232147489736


----------



## Indos

​Garuda to Double Number of Aircraft in Operation by End 2022​BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
AUGUST 25, 2022

*Jakarta*. State-controlled airlines Garuda Indonesia, the country's flag carrier, and its subsidiary Citilink Indonesia will soon double the number of their aircraft in operation to increase the supply in the domestic air travel market, Minister of State-Owned Enterprises Erick Thohir said Wednesday. 

The remark came following President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo's instruction earlier this week to help push down airline ticket prices in the domestic market. 

"Currently, there are 61 Garuda and Citilink aircraft, and the number will be increased to 120 aircraft by the end of 2022," Erick said after attending a limited cabinet meeting with the President.

"Per the President's instructions, we continue to reduce ticket prices," Erick said.

The number of aircraft in the aviation industry in Indonesia has decreased, and many are due to the sluggish aviation business due to the pandemic.

However, as the handling of Covid-19 improved, the number of ferries increased again, and at the same time, the fuel price rose, triggering soaring ticket prices.

According to the company's latest financial report, Garuda controlled 69 aircraft and Citilink 58.

However, according to Planespotter.com, half of Garuda's aircraft and a third of Citilink's were not flown for more than four days and parked in various airports across the country due to maintenance or lighter flying schedules, according to Planespotters.net, an aircraft monitoring website. 

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/garuda-to-double-number-of-aircraft-in-operation-by-end-2022


----------



## Indos

Boeing Defense visited Infoglobal


----------



## Indos

Surabaya, 29 August 2022

*Boeing Team Supplier Assessment Visit*​Marketing Infoglobal






Infoglobal receives a visit from the Boeing team on August 29-30, 2022. This visit is welcomed directly by the Director of Operations of Infoglobal, Bagoes Soediarto at the Infoglobal Workshop in Surabaya. The visit is in order to conduct an assessment of the capabilities and facilities owned by Infoglobal in developing and producing avionics.






Infoglobal has successfully developed avionics, some of which can be used for the Boeing 737-200 military transport aircraft, namely the EFD-6.0 and DDSC. EFD-6.0 is a navigation display for Boeing 737-200 aircraft. Meanwhile, DDSC or Digital Data to Synchro Converter is an avionic that can be used to convert digital data (ARINC 429 interface) into analog data (synchro) on Boeing 737-200 aircraft.



https://infoglobal.co.id/en/detailnews/176


----------



## Indos

Elang Hitam MALE UCAV


----------



## Indos

I am waiting Indonesian Aerospace makes a collaboration with Regio Aviasi lead by Ilham Habibie in developing R 80 planes. The development cost is not cheap, around 1.7 billion USD, but if we have the capability to finance our 20 % stake in KF21 program at 1.3 billion USD, so there should not be any hesitation to finance this program as well, the basic design has already been completed though. 

Any way, the plane is basically a development of N 250 planes that have undergone around 1000 hours test flight. If we develop the plane, it means the money and time we used for developing N 250 will not be wasted.


----------



## Indos

One of Indonesia start up companies in developing and manufacturing drone.





IA-25 is a drone designed, manufactured, tested, and developed by IterAero in Indonesia. It is capable of carrying up to 5 kg of cargo or it can be configured to carry utility equipments such as thermal camera, terrain sensor, and photography/videography camera.
Specifications​
Length : 248 cm
Height : 60.1 cm
Wingspan : 371.1 cm
Airframe Material : Composite
Empty Weight : 14.6 kg
Cruising Speed : 43 knots (80 km/h)
Maximum Speed : 68 knots (126 km/h)
Cruising Altitude : 400 ft (120 m) AMSL
Maximum Altitude : 5000 ft (1520 m) AMSL
Maximum Flight Hours : 5 hours
Maximum Payload : 5 kg
Battery Voltage : 4500 mAh
Battery Weight : 680 grams
Capabilities : Cargo transport, thermal imagery, aerial photography/videography, project supervision, land mapping, agriculture.
------------------------------

ABOUT US​Indonesia is a large archipelagic country with vast sea and lots of mountainous areas. There are regions in Indonesia that are challenging to reach, making the area highly isolated from access. We saw the potential of drone utilization in Indonesia. Thus, IterAero was founded at Bandung on 1 October 2020 as a drone design and manufacture company as an innovation to answer growing needs of unmanned aerial vehicle.



Highly Capable Human Resources

Versatile Product

Professional Design & Manufacturing Process











Company – IterAero







iteraero.com


----------



## Indos

Better Aircraft - Cessna SkyCourier vs N219 Nurtanio​


----------



## Indos

Cessna Sky courier (USA plane)


----------



## Indos

Spur Aerospace Business, PTDI Signs MoU with Airbus​





*Belitung, CNBC Indonesia* - PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) or PTDI signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Airbus on cooperation in improving the _aerostructure_ business as well as _maintenance, repair, and overhaul_ (MRO).

The cooperation was signed in a series of G20 Development Ministerial Meeting Side Event with the theme "Harnessing the Ecosystem of Aerospace Industry in Indonesia", Wednesday (7/9/2022).

Representing Airbus are Head of Asia-Pacific for Airbus Defence and Space, Johan Pelissier, and Head of Asia-Pacific for Airbus Helicopters, Vincent Dubrule. Meanwhile, PTDI is represented by Gita Amperiawan as President Director.



Read:​Want to Sign MoU with Airbus, PTDI Shows Off N219 Aircraft


The signing was witnessed directly by the Minister of National Development Planning/Head of Bappenas Suharso Monoarfa and the French Minister of State for Development and International Partnership Chrysoula Zacharopoulou.

"I welcome this collaboration between PTDI and Airbus as a sign of capacity expansion within the framework of global collaboration. This Memorandum of Understanding is expected to further advance the cooperation between the two companies, while increasing the participation of the Indonesian aerospace industry in the global aerospace industry value chain. We hope that this will also trigger new collaborations in the future," said Suharso.

Similarly, Gita assessed that the signing of this MoU would encourage the improvement of PTDI's _aerostructure_ business competence and value which is estimated to reach US$ 500 million in the next 10 years. With this collaboration, PTDI is also expected to increase its role in developing the domestic industrial ecosystem.

"Airbus is a strong strategic partner that can contribute to PTDI's transformation to become a major player in the aviation industry in the region. By combining the competencies of their respective industries, we believe this MoU will maintain and strengthen the strategic cooperation between PTDI and Airbus that has been established for a long time," he said.

Gita explained that the N219 aircraft has also met the domestic component level (TKDN) of 44.69%. The N219 aircraft has also bagged certification from the Ministry of Industry.









Pacu Bisnis Dirgantara, PTDI Teken MoU dengan Airbus


PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) atau PTDI menandatangani nota kesepahaman (MoU) dengan Airbus.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Seminar of Harnessing the Ecosystem of Aerospace Industry in Indonesia​
--------------------------------------------


AlhamduliLLAH, R 80 program is mentioned by Minister of Planning and Minister of Industry.


----------



## Indos

The seminar is still going on Today. Now many speakers, more detail information will be revealed.


----------



## Indos

*Line of businesses*






*Aerostructure Business*






*Collaboration*











*Aircraft sales*






*N219 program




*


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Indonesian new administration should really think to bring Indonesian Aerospace into R80 program, this program is truly supported by Indonesian people. Only few days being posted, the video almost get 1 million viewers, it is despite the other videos posted by Ilham Habibie doesnt attract the same amount of viewers.






Collaboration with Indonesian Aerospace will likely further improve the planes

Indonesian Aerospace aerostructure business road map


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

*MALE Elang Hitam drone transformation. *


----------



## Indos

Gelatik plane produced by Indonesian Aerospace in 1976


----------



## Indos

Some research facilities in Aerospace sector


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia Aerospace Industry Ecosystem*​


----------



## Indos

Getting credit from Bank Mandiri, PTDI continues the defense equipment project ordered by Minister of Defense​





October 15, 2022 / by Author Jaden


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) received an extension and addition of a Non Cash Loan and IGF Deferred Payment credit facility from Bank Mandiri amounting to 297 million USD or equivalent to IDR 4.56 trillion.

With this credit, PTDI will continue to complete a number of defense equipment procurement projects ordered by the Ministry of Defense (Kemhan).

Among them are the completion of work on the H225M _Caracal_ helicopter project and NC212i aircraft parts, the H225M VIP helicopter, and the work on the C-130 _Hercules_ aircraft MRO project.


The signing of the extension and addition of credit facilities from Bank Mandiri was carried out by ptdi's Director of Finance, Risk Management, and Human Resources Wildan Arief with Pt Bank Mandiri's Senior Vice President of Government and Institutional II Group Teuku Ali Usman in Jakarta on Wednesday.

PTDI appreciates Bank Mandiri for its banking support to complete the projects to be carried out by PTDI ordered by the Ministry of Defense of the Republic of Indonesia.

Meanwhile, Bank Mandiri said that this cooperation is not only about business but to maintain the integrity of the Republic of Indonesia through state defense.


-Jaden-









Dapat kredit dari Bank Mandiri, PTDI lanjutkan lagi proyek alutsista pesanan Kemhan


AIRSPACE REVIEW (airspace-review.com) – PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI) mendapatkan perpanjangan dan penambahan fasilitas kredit Non Cash Loan




www.airspace-review.com


----------



## Indos

Ministry facilitates drone industry to showcase products in Singapore​9 hours ago





Various drone products produced by domestic industries will be showcased at the 2022 Industrial Transformation ASIA-PACIFIC (ITAP) in Singapore. (ANTARA/HO-Industry Ministry Public Relations Bureau/rst)

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Ministry of Industry, along with the Association of Unmanned Systems and Technology (ASTTA), facilitated several drone industries in Indonesia to display their products at the 2022 Industrial Transformation Asia-Pacific (ITAP) in Singapore.

Apart from showcasing technological capabilities of the drone industry in Indonesia, which has become increasingly advanced, this opportunity can also build international cooperative relations.

"In line with digital transformation in various aspects of the economy, the Ministry of Industry continues to support development of the domestic drone industry to be more innovative and competitive," the ministry's Director General of Metal, Machinery, Transportation, and Electronic Equipment (ILMATE), Taufiek Bawazier, noted in a statement here, Tuesday.

Bawazier remarked that the drone industry in the country was able to develop and produce various types of drones that can be used for surveillance, plantations, and the military.


*Related news: Ministry urges industry to implement data safeguards*


"We must master this technology to maintain state sovereignty and support the government's vision in implementing Making Indonesia 4.0," Bawazier emphasized.

Furthermore, the transformation has become an obligation for industry players everywhere, including utilizing drone technology to support the production process, he stated.

"This is the basis for our collaboration with ASTTA to participate in the 2022 ITAP activity," he remarked.

The 2022 ITAP is part of a series of the 2022 Hannover Messe activities that will be held on October 18-20, 2022, in Singapore, with the big theme of “Industry 4.0 for Business Sustainability.”

This event aims to promote industrial products as well as bring together technology companies and institutions from various countries, including the drone industry and logistics, which are one of the sectors grabbing attention at the annual event.


*Related news: Ministry targets one million small industries with TKDN certificates*

The five drone companies from Indonesia participating in the 2022 ITAP are PT Innovasi Solusi Transportasi Indonesia (FROGS) that displays drone sprayer products for agriculture, PT Bentara Tabang Nusantara (BETA) and CV AMX UAV Technologies (AMX UAV) that carries VTOL drone products for mapping, PT Aria Agri Indonesia (ARIA) that will demonstrate drone systems and IoT technology for agriculture, and PT Terra Drone Indonesia (TDID) with LiDAR sensors for mapping.

The ministry's Director of the Maritime Industry, Transportation Equipment, and Defense Equipment (IMATAP), R. Hendro Martono, said that the use of drones in Indonesia was becoming the center of attention in the Industry 4.0 era.

"Along with the very rapid development of technology, strategic steps are needed in the development of drones in the country to achieve independence in the provision of supporting components," he stated.

Meanwhile, General Chair of ASTTA, Dian Rusdiana Hakim, lauded the steps taken by the Ministry of Industry to bring several drone industries in Indonesia to participate in international events, such as ITAP.

"I hope that many strategic collaborations, both through business-to-business and business-to-government, would be established through this activity. We hope our industry would continue to develop and become a global player," Hakim added.

*Related news: Support organizations that promote halal economy: Industry Ministry

Related news: Ministry of SoES Establishes PT Sinergi Gula Nusantara to Support Food and Energy Security*
Reporter: Sella Panduarsa G, Resinta S
Editor: Fardah Assegaf
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2022









Ministry facilitates drone industry to showcase products in Singapore - ANTARA News


The Ministry of Industry, along with the Association of Unmanned Systems and Technology (ASTTA), facilitated several drone industries in Indonesia to display ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Development Forum (IDF) 2022 at Movenpick Resort, Jimbaran, Bali, President Director of PTDI, Gita Amperiawan and Chancellor of the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), Reini Wirahadikusumah signed a Joint Commitment to build a competency center in the field of aircraft design witnessed by the Minister of National Development Planning RI/Head of Bappenas, Suharso Monoarfa.

In order to build and realize the Republic of Indonesia as a competency center for aircraft design, PTDI and ITB agreed to build a joint strategy to improve and maintain Indonesia's interests in involving and optimizing the utilization of its human resources in the aircraft development process by global Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM).

In addition, the two parties also agreed to jointly develop sustainable aircraft design competencies, through domestic aircraft and aerospace development projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PTDI and ITB Agree to Collaborate to Build a Competency Center in the Field of Aircraft Design​By *Adi Permana*
Editor *Adi Permana*
Wednesday, 23 - November - 2022, 14:57:46 - ( update : 23-11-2022 )






BALI, itb.ac.id--PT Dirgantara Indonesia established a Joint Commitment collaboration with the Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB) on Monday (21/11/2022) in Bali. The collaboration was held in a series of events at the Indonesia Development Forum (IDF) 2022.

President Director of PT Dirgantara Indonesia (PTDI), Gita Amperiawan and Rector of Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB), Prof. Reini Wirahadikusumah, Ph.D., signed a Joint Commitment in building a competency center in the field of aircraft design, witnessed directly by the Minister of National Development Planning /Head of Bappenas, Suharso Monoarfa.

In order to build and realize the Republic of Indonesia as an aircraft design competency center, PTDI and ITB agreed to build a joint strategy to improve and maintain Indonesia's interests in involving and optimizing the utilization of its human resources in the aircraft development process by a global Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM).

In addition, PTDI and ITB agreed to jointly develop sustainable aircraft design competencies, through domestic aircraft and aerospace development projects.

"Something that is very mandatory for the industry is development, in the current situation where development is very expensive, then collaboration is very important. The collaboration between PTDI and ITB in terms of R&D will certainly be business-oriented and how we are able to meet existing demands. The scope has no limits, but the most important and top priority is the N219 and N219 Amphibious programs, and one of them is also we want to build a collaborative design center," said Gita Amperiawan, as released by PTDI Public Relations.

This collaboration is a form of initiative from PTDI and ITB to provide space and opportunities, as well as a forum for the development of the design industry in Indonesia, so that then the ideal of mastering high technology of aircraft can be pursued in a faster, more precise and _feasible_ time.

"From the ITB side, this is not only ordinary teaching and research, but also must be towards product down streaming, this is in line with the _roadmap _developed by the State. The link and match between universities and industry has actually been made before, but with this commitment, now the implementation has become more concrete," said Prof. Reini.

She continued, PTDI and ITB will work on joint projects carried out in the same physical facilities, as is the trend of business models that have occurred in developed countries, where universities and industries will work mutually.

Rector said the linkage between industry and universities requires a medium and long-term roadmap and planning. However, ITB believes that the Government, especially the Ministry of National Development Planning, can play a key role as a regulator, facilitator, and enabler. "We hope that the linkage between PTDI and ITB, facilitated by the government as an intermediary, can bring Indonesia's industrialization process to a new phase, which is accompanied by strengthening Indonesia's innovation ecosystem," she explained.









PTDI dan ITB Sepakat Jalin Kerja Sama Membangun Pusat Kompetensi di Bidang Rancang Bangun Pesawat -


BALI, itb.ac.id--PT Dirgantara Indonesia menjalin kerja sama Joint Commitment bersama Institut Teknologi Bandung (ITB) pada Senin (21/11/2022) di Bali. Kerja sama tersebut diselenggarakan dalam rangkaian acara Indonesia Development Forum (IDF) 2022.




www.itb.ac.id


----------



## Indos

Boeing names Zaid Alami as managing director for Indonesia​




PT Boeing Indonesia country managing director Zaid Alami.(Courtesy of Boeing/-)


News Desk (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Fri, December 16, 2022

United States aerospace giant Boeing announced on Friday the appointment of Zaid Alami as the country managing director for PT Boeing Indonesia, effective immediately.

Alami is based in Jakarta and serves as Boeing’s senior executive in Indonesia, leading the aircraft manufacturer’s operations and growth strategy in Indonesia and reports to Alexander Feldman, Boeing Southeast Asia president, the aircraft maker said in a press release.

“Indonesia, the largest economy in Southeast Asia, and soon to be the world’s fourth-largest aviation market is critical to Boeing. We are excited to have Zaid lead Boeing’s operations in Indonesia and advance our 73 years of relationship in the country,” said Feldman.









Boeing names Zaid Alami as managing director for Indonesia


United States aerospace giant Boeing announced on Friday the appointment of Zaid Alami as the country managing director for PT Boeing Indonesia, effective immediately.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

PT. Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero)







www.indonesian-aerospace.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Aerospace also produces simulators. This business line include CN235, Superpuma, and N219 simulators

Superpuma simulator














Indonesian Aerospace has made simulator since 2004, starting by making CN235 simulator for Malaysia Armed Force









PTDI produksi simulator pesawat CN-235 dan super puma


Banyak orang tidak tahu, PT Dirgantara Indonesia (Persero) selain memproduksi pesawat terbang, juga memproduksi beberapa alat peraga untuk ...




www.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290201223929323522
*Translation*
Assalamualaikum Teknopren, did you know that Indonesia also has a "Wind Tunnel" test facility for aircraft tests.
Facilities managed by BPPT through
@BBTA3_BPPT
this is not inferior than the facility in 
@nasa
you know..

Oh yes,
@BBTA3_BPPT
has various test facilities, one of which is the Indonesian Low Speed Tunnel (ILST), which is a wind tunnel that has 4 test sections (External balance, Sting support, Industrial and Empty box), which are used for take-off and landing simulations.

Just so you know... several aircraft that have passed wind tunnel testing at BPPT include CN235, N250, R80, Iranian Hesa aircraft; An140 aircraft, Turkish Aerospace YFYK MALE 2018, 258 Polar.


----------

